# Calling all February bump buddies!! (10 BLUE) (5 PINK) (2 ANGELS)



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi, I need February bump buddies for chit chat and general talk to help me get by the next 9 months or so:flower:

Ill be adding a small ticker for everyone that joins on the first post here ;) so we can compare progress :flower:

Happy and healthy 9 months :)


*Feb 1*
Sugarpuff
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/lNQLp10.png
capemaylover
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/lNQLp10.png
A132429
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/lNQLp10.png
*Feb 2*
Krys
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/jDYrp10.png
Lulasmummy
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/jDYrp10.png
*Feb 3*
allforthegirl:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/O0O0p10.png
Baby1wanted:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/O0O0p10.png
pollydolly:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/O0O0p10.png
*Feb 4*
*Feb 5*
Cryssie:pink:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/LGYQp10.png
MamaBear93:pink:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/LGYQp10.png
Tally05
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/LGYQp10.png
Em260
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/LGYQp10.png
*Feb 6*
apa13
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/syAip10.png
*Feb 7*
emancee
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/NxcSp10.png
Sfietje:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/NxcSp10.png
Ladybugzz:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/H6lAp10.png
jersey83
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/H6lAp10.png
GingerPanda :angel:
*Feb 8*
Liveandlove04
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/uAsOp10.png
ttc2003
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/uAsOp10.png
Wtbmummy
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/uAsOp10.png
Kay_Baby
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/1eVAp10.png
*Feb 9*
4tobe
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/VbZmp10.png
BlueMoonBubba:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/VbZmp10.png
youngmamttc:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/VbZmp10.png
Rhi_Rhi1:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/VbZmp10.png
Gpapo1013
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/VbZmp10.png
*Feb 10*
BadMamaJAMA
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/gd1fp10.png
Wavescrash :angel:
*Feb 11*
Chris_L
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/5WrJp10.png
*Feb 12*
Kiki13
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/85HWp10.png
Whitesoxfan41:pink:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/85HWp10.png
Feb 13
Gatormom2tots:pink:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/3KYBp11.png
*Feb 14*
Batman909:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/FDB7p10.png
Masonsbaby:blue:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/FDB7p10.png
Sarah_mw
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/FDB7p10.png
*Feb 15*
40WeekWait
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/l3mqp10.png
*Feb 16*
3xBlessed:pink:
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/LEocp10.png
*Feb 17*
Amber6
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/NBpEp10.png
Feb 18
*Feb 19*
Oliv
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/HYztp10.png
*Feb 20*
Helsie
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/Z5kNp10.png
Feb 21
*Feb 22*
iseebabydust
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/O1wJp10.png
Anniebobs
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/O1wJp10.png
*Feb 23*
georgebaby1
https://lmtm.lilypie.com/1ndOp11.png
Feb 24
Feb 25
Feb 26
Feb 27
Feb 28​


----------



## youngmamttc

Feb 9th here too! :hi: 

How are you feeling so far? xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi :flower:

Im a little bit crampy, gassy lol and sore boobies..and alwayyyys hungry lol

How are you?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ive also added your ticker here :)


----------



## pollydolly

hello :D my due date is feb 3rd! may I join you ladies :) xx


----------



## youngmamttc

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> Im a little bit crampy, gassy lol and sore boobies..and alwayyyys hungry lol
> 
> How are you?



Im crampy, tired and also always hungry. No sore boobs as of yet but they feel different! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

pollydolly said:


> hello :D my due date is feb 3rd! may I join you ladies :) xx

Hello :flower: ive added your ticker hope we can keep eachother busy untill we have our bubs :kiss:



youngmamttc said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Hi :flower:
> 
> Im a little bit crampy, gassy lol and sore boobies..and alwayyyys hungry lol
> 
> How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Im crampy, tired and also always hungry. No sore boobs as of yet but they feel different! xxClick to expand...

Major sore boobies for me its weird i never have sore boobs now, lol i keep checking mu undies for spotting, im so paranoid:wacko:


----------



## youngmamttc

Im exactly the same. I know AF wont come as i have great progression on my tests but it still doesnt stop me worrying! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I need to try and relax, with my first i was so relaxed, but because i had a cp before i cant help but worry, hope we both have sticky bubs :)


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies! Can I join? I've estimated my DD to be around Feb 7th! So happy to meet some other ladies that will be due around the same time!


----------



## youngmamttc

I'll feel much better once monday comes and im officially late :D xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Metoo, i want tomoro to come so i can be officially late, im so excited, im already looking at baby stuff and prams lmaoo


----------



## youngmamttc

AHAH me too! MIL wants me to go baby shopping already! Hope first tri flies for us! Af is due tomorrow but by monday it will of officially not shown! i know shes not coming though which is making me feel great! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol, my mil was happy but i was upset and felt guilty, because my sil has prolactin in her blood and she cant have kids, it was hard for me to tell my mil, but i know my sil will be happy for me, shes lovely.


Im loving the Bugaboo prams lol, 

Are you hoping for a specific gender or dont mind?? 

Im hoping for a lil girlie, but dont mind a lil boy too as long as its healthy :)


----------



## youngmamttc

Im hoping for a little boy as already have DD but wont mind either way. My MIL knew we were trying for soo long so was over the moon lol! My mil fosters and she uses the bugaboo twin as she has 2 young babies, she highly recommends it and says the bugaboo after care is amazing too they replace anything. I like the icandy peach in sweetpea xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

This is a little tmi..


Is anyone having yellowish ewcm discharge? It doesnt smell or itch, should i be worried?


----------



## youngmamttc

Im having all sorts of funny discharge hun. No itching or smelling but snot like cm and egg white cm and green/ yellow cm. Ive never had it before apart from now so much be pregnancy related. I got green snot like EWCM on the day i implanted and had it on and off since xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> Im hoping for a little boy as already have DD but wont mind either way. My MIL knew we were trying for soo long so was over the moon lol! My mil fosters and she uses the bugaboo twin as she has 2 young babies, she highly recommends it and says the bugaboo after care is amazing too they replace anything. I like the icandy peach in sweetpea xx

Yes im loving the Bugaboo, but its very pricey here, so i might have it on laybuy as soon as i reach third trimester :) it has so much cool accessories and a wide colour range :thumbup:

Im also going to invest in the Medela Symphony breast pump looks amazing,:thumbup:



youngmamttc said:


> Im having all sorts of funny discharge hun. No itching or smelling but snot like cm and egg white cm and green/ yellow cm. Ive never had it before apart from now so much be pregnancy related. I got green snot like EWCM on the day i implanted and had it on and off since xx

Ive been having this yellow ewcm ever since 2 dpo, i knew this would be my month, i had every symptom under the sun lol..but my major symptom that gave it away was my sore boobs, they felt super heavy.


----------



## jersey83

Can I join? My estimated due date is February 7th.

So far I had a little nausea and cried and laughed at the same time for no real reason. Was such a weird experience.


----------



## youngmamttc

Yeah when MIL only has one baby she uses the pram with a shopping extension thing at the side and its super hand! The 4moms origami is AMAZING but way out of my budget it has a motorized folding and unfolding feature! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> Yeah when MIL only has one baby she uses the pram with a shopping extension thing at the side and its super hand! The 4moms origami is AMAZING but way out of my budget it has a motorized folding and unfolding feature! xx

Yes! You reminded me of the 4moms.. Did you see on Ellen show the 4moms mamaroo! I fell in love lol ill have that on my registry:winkwink:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

jersey83 said:


> Can I join? My estimated due date is February 7th.
> 
> So far I had a little nausea and cried and laughed at the same time for no real reason. Was such a weird experience.

Hello:flower:

Ive added you to the first page :)

Metoo i was very emotional, i cried to seaseme street:dohh: lol


----------



## pollydolly

has everyone told parents/families etc?
we're waiting until after our first scan xx


----------



## youngmamttc

I told close family but then my BIL announced it on facebook! Beyond annoyed! But nothing i can do now i suppose xx


----------



## pollydolly

wow I'd be very annoyed!
we haven't told family yet but my 2 best friends know xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Metoo, ive told close family, but no friends..

Last time i was pg, i felt like no one was happy for us, so i wont tell them untill i feel like im ok with it.


----------



## youngmamttc

Yep the whole world and their brother knows about me! xx


----------



## Cryssie

Add me!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hi :) only got my definate bfp this morning! So I feel strange considering myself as pregnant lol ?!? But will be up for joining in the chit chat :) I estimate I should be due around feb 14th. Fingers crossed for a sticky baby :)


----------



## youngmamttc

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Hi :) only got my definate bfp this morning! So I feel strange considering myself as pregnant lol ?!? But will be up for joining in the chit chat :) I estimate I should be due around feb 14th. Fingers crossed for a sticky baby :)

congrats!! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Welcome girls, ill add you in a sec :)


----------



## youngmamttc

My nausea is hitting hard today! Just made DH go to shop for fish and chips! He came back and we had no sauce so i cried about the sauce as i felt ill and that's all i wanted. Now i ate them without sauce and i feel ILL! ugh xx


----------



## Kay_Baby

I got my bfp this morning and have a due date of 8 February. 
We caught first time round much to our surprise.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I guessed 14th but my ticker says 9th.. I reckon the ticker is likely right haha congrats kay_baby this was our second cycle and I was all ready starting to panic lol x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> My nausea is hitting hard today! Just made DH go to shop for fish and chips! He came back and we had no sauce so i cried about the sauce as i felt ill and that's all i wanted. Now i ate them without sauce and i feel ILL! ugh xx

Aww that sucks! I never had nausea with my first, i only feel sick in the mornings but not to a puking extent lol then when noon hits im starving!


Kay_Baby said:


> I got my bfp this morning and have a due date of 8 February.
> We caught first time round much to our surprise.

Congrats:happydance:



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I guessed 14th but my ticker says 9th.. I reckon the ticker is likely right haha congrats kay_baby this was our second cycle and I was all ready starting to panic lol x

Ill change it :flower:


----------



## youngmamttc

So many of us due the 9th haha! Will be awesome to go through this with you lot! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I know right!! Well transition to tri 2 and 3 together itll be a good journey :)


----------



## capemaylover

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? Edd is feb 4...first scan is Tuesday (ill officially be 5w then). Feeling sleepy and sometimes crampy and pulling. Trying to wait until 11 or 12 weeks to tell...but I stink at keeping secrets. Haha.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

capemaylover said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join? Edd is feb 4...first scan is Tuesday (ill officially be 5w then). Feeling sleepy and sometimes crampy and pulling. Trying to wait until 11 or 12 weeks to tell...but I stink at keeping secrets. Haha.

Welcome :)

Enjoy your scan be sure to update here:winkwink:

Metoo im so bad at keeping secrets :dohh:


----------



## capemaylover

I have already caved and told 5 friends...I'm so bad at this. I'm very anxious for my first scan as back in November I got to this point and they couldn't find anything and I was told "not a viable pregnancy" so naturally I'm a ball of nerves but trying to stay calm.

How are you ladies planning on telling people for those who haven't said anything yet? I want to do something creative. Any ideas?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

capemaylover said:


> I have already caved and told 5 friends...I'm so bad at this. I'm very anxious for my first scan as back in November I got to this point and they couldn't find anything and I was told "not a viable pregnancy" so naturally I'm a ball of nerves but trying to stay calm.
> 
> How are you ladies planning on telling people for those who haven't said anything yet? I want to do something creative. Any ideas?

Go onto Youtube there are alot of great creative ideas on how to announce the pregnancy, for me i just told them, i showed DH the test and he got a little teary lol it was great :kiss:


----------



## Cryssie

So far I've told hubby (duh) and my boss so i can get off to go to dr appointments. I also told a close friend because i needed to freak out on someone besides here! Lol. Parents and everyone else won't be told until i see a baby this time since last pregnancy was a bo.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Only oh knows..wont be saying anything for at least 12 weeks I reckon x


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi! Mind if I join? :wave:

My EDD is February 10th! DH and I are so excited. We got our positive on the 29th. Dipped the stick, then covered it with a paper towel and waited two minutes. Then we looked at it together. We are so excited!

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> Hi! Mind if I join? :wave:
> 
> My EDD is February 10th! DH and I are so excited. We got our positive on the 29th. Dipped the stick, then covered it with a paper towel and waited two minutes. Then we looked at it together. We are so excited!
> 
> Congratulations, everyone!

Ill add you now love :flower: happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## youngmamttc

Personal question. Anyone else scared to DTD with DH in first tri! I just worry too much! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> Personal question. Anyone else scared to DTD with DH in first tri! I just worry too much! xx

Yes me!!! Everytime we dtd i end up having AF sooner than usual:wacko:

Im trying to put it off as much as i can:thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

Mee too haha! I wont let him near me! Probably wont until after 12 weeks lmao! xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I can see in a few of your tickers etc that some of you all ready have apps or scans booked? Bit jealous haha I won't see anyone at all until 12 or 13 weeks :(


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Mind if I join? :wave:
> 
> My EDD is February 10th! DH and I are so excited. We got our positive on the 29th. Dipped the stick, then covered it with a paper towel and waited two minutes. Then we looked at it together. We are so excited!
> 
> Congratulations, everyone!
> 
> Ill add you now love :flower: happy and healthy 9 monthsClick to expand...

Thanks so much! You're so sweet! Can't wait to work my way to February with you ladies!




youngmamttc said:


> Personal question. Anyone else scared to DTD with DH in first tri! I just worry too much! xx

You know! I always said I wouldn't be worried, because it's supposed to be completely safe! But DH has brought it up already, and I'm suddenly scared! I've offered him other services if he gets bad off, but I think I want to talk to my midwife first, since my appointment is only in two weeks. I think this will be the longest amount of time we haven't DTD since DH had to go to Germany for a month in 2009. :blush:


----------



## Cryssie

I'm kinda not letting hubby near me! Lol. 

I have an appointment Tuesday but that's because i had a miscarriage in February.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I can see in a few of your tickers etc that some of you all ready have apps or scans booked? Bit jealous haha I won't see anyone at all until 12 or 13 weeks :(

Metoo, here in Australia, we dont see a midwife untill 12-13 weeks, but im going docs just for bloods sometime next week. Ill have my first scan at 13 weeks:thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

Im at midwife 12th June and going to try request an early scan as i conceived on clomid. Risk of multiples and stuff... Wonder if she will agree. I know some places do scans on clomid patients as standard but not mine xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I will be 6w3d when I see the midwife, but I'm also a new patient there, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Also, one of my older sisters had a congenital heart defect, so they're going to monitor the baby's heart just to make sure everything is fine. I don't know if I'll get a scan or not. Probably won't be able to see much that early.

I don't know if I'd be able to stand not seeing a doctor til 12 weeks! That would be such a killer! But it's also my first pregnancy, so I'm terrified of everything.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I dont know i wish my doc can refer me to a midwife earlier than 12 weeks due to previous cp.. Itll be hard to wait that long.. Hmph!


----------



## youngmamttc

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I dont know i wish my doc can refer me to a midwife earlier than 12 weeks due to previous cp.. Itll be hard to wait that long.. Hmph!


Its worthy a try. Ask? xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ill pop in on Monday and ask, hopefully she will say yes.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope she does! :thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

GingerPanda said:


> I will be 6w3d when I see the midwife, but I'm also a new patient there, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Also, one of my older sisters had a congenital heart defect, so they're going to monitor the baby's heart just to make sure everything is fine. I don't know if I'll get a scan or not. Probably won't be able to see much that early.
> 
> I don't know if I'd be able to stand not seeing a doctor til 12 weeks! That would be such a killer! But it's also my first pregnancy, so I'm terrified of everything.

Its my second pregnancy! Still terrified of everything lol! xxx


----------



## Cryssie

My progression. My test line this am is definitely darker than the control. Yay! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130601_101833.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wow Cryssie, these are goegeous lines, fantastic progress!


----------



## GingerPanda

Nice lines, Cryssie! Especially for 14dpo! I didn't get a faint positive until 14dpo! I'm jealous of your pretty lines. :haha:


----------



## Ladybuggz

I can't believe there are so many of us, this is great! I think my DD is 7th Feb but I'm not entirely sure, did you girls use a due date calculator? I know that I O'd either afternoon/evening of the 16th or the 17th May ^.^


----------



## GingerPanda

I used a due date calculator that went by the first day of my last period (May 3rd) to come up with February 10th. :cloud9:

I'm doing a little experiment. Does anyone have any pets? Are they acting any differently towards you since you got your BFP? One of my cats is always underfoot now, and the other one avoids me completely unless she wants to be pet.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ladybuggz said:


> I can't believe there are so many of us, this is great! I think my DD is 7th Feb but I'm not entirely sure, did you girls use a due date calculator? I know that I O'd either afternoon/evening of the 16th or the 17th May ^.^

Ive just added you to the list hun:kiss: so sorry i must have skipped your comment,:flower:



GingerPanda said:


> I used a due date calculator that went by the first day of my last period (May 3rd) to come up with February 10th. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm doing a little experiment. Does anyone have any pets? Are they acting any differently towards you since you got your BFP? One of my cats is always underfoot now, and the other one avoids me completely unless she wants to be pet.

I dont have animals, but sounds interesting:thumbup:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Cryssie said:


> My progression. My test line this am is definitely darker than the control. Yay!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130601_101833.jpg

You must be spending a fortune on tests !!! Lol :haha: good progress though :) I only have one more so I'm saving it for missed period day =p


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ladybuggz said:


> I can't believe there are so many of us, this is great! I think my DD is 7th Feb but I'm not entirely sure, did you girls use a due date calculator? I know that I O'd either afternoon/evening of the 16th or the 17th May ^.^

Yep, i used a calculator, i ovulated on the 19/5 and got my bfp at 12 dpo making me 4 weeks tomoro:happydance:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thanks for the info ladies! I didn't go by my last period as I have 40+ day cycles! 

I have two cats and I've noticed that they're incredibly affectionate lately. They will literally follow me everywhere. TMI but my youngest female cat absolutely loves my underwear too, she sits in the bathroom while I shower rolling around in my knickers!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Are any of you ladies considering a private ultrasound scan early on? I have my first midwife appointment when I'm 8 weeks and figure that I probably won't get my first scan till the 12 weekish mark (I'm assuming the midwife books the first ultrasound appointment during the first visit?).


----------



## youngmamttc

MY cat hates me. Hes a boy so i dunno if that could be why but he wont go near me! xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Ladybuggz said:


> Are any of you ladies considering a private ultrasound scan early on? I have my first midwife appointment when I'm 8 weeks and figure that I probably won't get my first scan till the 12 weekish mark (I'm assuming the midwife books the first ultrasound appointment during the first visit?).

Yes already looked into pricing and possible dates if my MW wont give me and early one lol! xxx


----------



## Kay_Baby

GingerPanda said:


> I used a due date calculator that went by the first day of my last period (May 3rd) to come up with February 10th. :cloud9:
> 
> I'm doing a little experiment. Does anyone have any pets? Are they acting any differently towards you since you got your BFP? One of my cats is always underfoot now, and the other one avoids me completely unless she wants to be pet.

I noticed with my first pregnancy that one of my cats suddenly adored me. Then he started doing it a couple of days ago again, he's the whole reason I tested this early.


----------



## pollydolly

my dogs have changed, the one who doesn't normally bother with affection or me won't leave me alone and is constantly following me & watching me, whereas my other dog who is like my child ( :haha: ) she really is my world, she won't give me a second look!!! she's happy to cuddle if I pick her up but she won't jump up and sit with me if I shout her, I have to force her :( :haha: 
xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I had a look earlier at private scans .. Might ring up next week and book in for one as it said on the website there was a 5 week wait !!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks for the replies about the animals, y'all. One of my TTC-buddies who has cats was asking me if mine were acting any differently, so it made me wonder if anybody else's were. :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

EEEEEKKKK!!! I get to join in the first tri!!! Yey! Due on the 8th!!!! Af still has a few more hours to possibly ruin my glory but nothing yet!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YEY for February bumps!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, MamaBear! This is a no-AF zone!


----------



## youngmamttc

So ive just nearly threw up in the shop! Surely i shouldn't be having morning sickness so soon! It was the takeout shop for DH and the smell flipped my stomach! xxx


----------



## MamaBear93

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I guessed 14th but my ticker says 9th.. I reckon the ticker is likely right haha congrats kay_baby this was our second cycle and I was all ready starting to panic lol x

Do you know how to calculate your EDD by your LMP?


----------



## pollydolly

youngmamttc said:


> So ive just nearly threw up in the shop! Surely i shouldn't be having morning sickness so soon! It was the takeout shop for DH and the smell flipped my stomach! xxx

omg I thought MS wouldn't hit me yet but I've just thrown up at the bus stop!! 
had to hold it in on the train then I got off, was waiting for the bus and it just came up!! 
Hello morning/all day sickness!!xx


----------



## MamaBear93

pollydolly said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> So ive just nearly threw up in the shop! Surely i shouldn't be having morning sickness so soon! It was the takeout shop for DH and the smell flipped my stomach! xxx
> 
> omg I thought MS wouldn't hit me yet but I've just thrown up at the bus stop!!
> had to hold it in on the train then I got off, was waiting for the bus and it just came up!!
> Hello morning/all day sickness!!xxClick to expand...

Yesterday at 13DPO I was in the shower trying to brush my tongue and I almost puked on myself five separate times before I just gave up... :dohh: Then last night I ate like a hog!!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> Welcome, MamaBear! This is a no-AF zone!

I have my FX she doesn't show her ugly face today. Nothing yet but I am still nervous as can be. I had a chemical last cycle and AF came on the expected date still. I just want this one to be sticky!


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, I'm kind of jealous/nervous that I'm not having morning sickness yet... :blush:


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> Awww, I'm kind of jealous/nervous that I'm not having morning sickness yet... :blush:

I really hope it goes away for a little longer. I am pretty sure with DD it didn't really start until about 6-8 weeks. But not every one gets it! My best friend is in her 30th week now and she NEVER got morning/all day sickness! I hope I get that lucky! I hated it! :sick:


----------



## youngmamttc

I had Hypermesis with DD so im sort of expecting it again. Especially since ive started feeling ill so soon. I'll take it any day for a rainbow though xx


----------



## MamaBear93

For the second child or beyond even after everything women go through to get these lil babes here we are doing it again. Definitely says a bit about our love for our babes and our sanity :haha:


----------



## Cryssie

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> My progression. My test line this am is definitely darker than the control. Yay!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130601_101833.jpg
> 
> You must be spending a fortune on tests !!! Lol :haha: good progress though :) I only have one more so I'm saving it for missed period day =pClick to expand...

I think my total is around $50. :blush: Lol. And I'm done buying!!


----------



## youngmamttc

thats great progression cryssie. I've done 4 FRER's since 10 DPO so in 3 days lol! xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

MamaBear93 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I guessed 14th but my ticker says 9th.. I reckon the ticker is likely right haha congrats kay_baby this was our second cycle and I was all ready starting to panic lol x
> 
> Do you know how to calculate your EDD by your LMP?Click to expand...

No lol =( how ? X


----------



## GingerPanda

Only $50? :haha: I'm glad I can use my HSA for pregnancy tests.


----------



## MamaBear93

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I guessed 14th but my ticker says 9th.. I reckon the ticker is likely right haha congrats kay_baby this was our second cycle and I was all ready starting to panic lol x
> 
> Do you know how to calculate your EDD by your LMP?Click to expand...
> 
> No lol =( how ? XClick to expand...

Take the date of your LMP and subtract three months, then add 7 days to that date. When was your last AF?


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby doesn't know how much I spend! :haha:

My dogs are more clingy to me right now, went on a walk the other night and our usual non-pulling dog was like trying to pull me everywhere! And constantly stopping to growl. Ugh.

MS hit me at like 5dpo and hasn't let up yet! I still can't believe I found out at 9dpo this time around.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AF is due on Tuesday and I'm so worried it will just show up as normal !! As for morning sickness... It was nausea that gave the pregnancy away to me lol... Yesterday afternoon I was shopping and felt I'll I rushed home and threw up! I was suspicious so I did a cheapie test and had the crappiest little smudge.. But I was nauseas all day and night so this morning I used a frer =) also when I got up this morning I had to go straight to the bathroom because I thought my mouth was full of blood ! Awful sensation !


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

MamaBear93 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I guessed 14th but my ticker says 9th.. I reckon the ticker is likely right haha congrats kay_baby this was our second cycle and I was all ready starting to panic lol x
> 
> Do you know how to calculate your EDD by your LMP?Click to expand...
> 
> No lol =( how ? XClick to expand...
> 
> Take the date of your LMP and subtract three months, then add 7 days to that date. When was your last AF?Click to expand...

It was on the 6th of last month (may) :) x


----------



## MamaBear93

Cryssie said:


> My progression. My test line this am is definitely darker than the control. Yay!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130601_101833.jpg

Those lines are amazing!! It even looks like the last one's test line was sooooo pink that it took most of the dye from the control line :haha: 

You are so lucky! DH won't let me buy any more FRER's because I have already gone through 8 of them...and only 3 of them were BFP's! I wish I had saved one for today. I would love to see a line that dark!


----------



## MamaBear93

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I guessed 14th but my ticker says 9th.. I reckon the ticker is likely right haha congrats kay_baby this was our second cycle and I was all ready starting to panic lol x
> 
> Do you know how to calculate your EDD by your LMP?Click to expand...
> 
> No lol =( how ? XClick to expand...
> 
> Take the date of your LMP and subtract three months, then add 7 days to that date. When was your last AF?Click to expand...
> 
> It was on the 6th of last month (may) :) xClick to expand...

So yea according to the first day of your LMP then your EDD would be Feb. 13th, 2014 :thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I guessed 14th but my ticker says 9th.. I reckon the ticker is likely right haha congrats kay_baby this was our second cycle and I was all ready starting to panic lol x
> 
> Do you know how to calculate your EDD by your LMP?Click to expand...
> 
> No lol =( how ? XClick to expand...
> 
> Take the date of your LMP and subtract three months, then add 7 days to that date. When was your last AF?Click to expand...
> 
> It was on the 6th of last month (may) :) xClick to expand...


Mine was 6th may hun and by my O date im due feb 9th! 

xx


----------



## Cryssie

Oh! Here's some fun questions..

1. When did you get your BFP?
2. What pregnancy/child is this for you?
3. Who have you told so far?
4. Are you team :yellow:, :blue: or :pink:?
5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?
6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?
7. Symptoms so far?

Mine:
1. 9dpo (with my first pregnancy I got it after af was due, with the bo I got it two days after af was due)
2. Third pregnancy, second child when they're born!
3. Hubby, a close friend and my boss.
4. Team :pink:!!
5. We'll find out. I'm counting down the days!
6. Twins run in both sides of our family. So I dunno.
7. Nausea, sore boobs, peeing a lot, fatigue, smells get to me, and food.. I think I want it and then I don't.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Closer to my original guess ! Lol what is that ticker playing at then hahaha. Thank you =)


----------



## youngmamttc

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Closer to my original guess ! Lol what is that ticker playing at then hahaha. Thank you =)

I say your tickers right hun. I had my LMP the same day and my EDD is 9th too :) xx


----------



## MamaBear93

Where you all are they might calculate it differently. But like I said here in the US that is how most OB's calculate your EDD. But not all OB's are alike either! I tried to do your ticker RhiRhi and I got Feb 10th based on your LMP! SO who knows until you see a doc. So much different information! I just don't really see how your EDD could only be one day away from mine when my LMP was May 1st! Nonsense lol....But then again I am a late O'er sooooo....you never know...


----------



## youngmamttc

MamaBear93 said:


> Where you all are they might calculate it differently. But like I said here in the US that is how most OB's calculate your EDD. But not all OB's are alike either! I tried to do your ticker RhiRhi and I got Feb 10th based on your LMP! SO who knows until you see a doc. So much different information! I just don't really see how your EDD could only be one day away from mine when my LMP was May 1st! Nonsense lol....But then again I am a late O'er sooooo....you never know...

My LMP was may 6th then i O the 19th which puts me at 13dpo. 3 weeks 6 days PG. One day behind you :) xx


----------



## MamaBear93

The ticker worked for me based on my O day....But gave me extra days when I tried to use my LMP but that is most likely because I had a 31 day cycle. So I guess O date would be right.


----------



## GingerPanda

Cryssie said:


> Oh! Here's some fun questions..

*1. When did you get your BFP?*
______5/29 @ 14dpo
*2. What pregnancy/child is this for you?*
______First!
*3. Who have you told so far?*
______DH and BnB
*4. Are you team ,  or ?*
______Prefer :blue:, but would love either!
*5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?*
______Yes, but keeping it a secret until birth, along with the name!
*6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?*
______I think it's one, but who knows with Clomid!
*7. Symptoms so far?*
______Sore boobs, slight cramping. Having a little bit of heartburn right now, as my stomach was acidic this morning.


----------



## MamaBear93

youngmamttc said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> Where you all are they might calculate it differently. But like I said here in the US that is how most OB's calculate your EDD. But not all OB's are alike either! I tried to do your ticker RhiRhi and I got Feb 10th based on your LMP! SO who knows until you see a doc. So much different information! I just don't really see how your EDD could only be one day away from mine when my LMP was May 1st! Nonsense lol....But then again I am a late O'er sooooo....you never know...
> 
> My LMP was may 6th then i O the 19th which puts me at 13dpo. 3 weeks 6 days PG. One day behind you :) xxClick to expand...

Yea it makes sense now. Stupid tickers being all confusing. I O'd on the 18th :dohh: Now it all makes sense lol


----------



## youngmamttc

MamaBear93 said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> Where you all are they might calculate it differently. But like I said here in the US that is how most OB's calculate your EDD. But not all OB's are alike either! I tried to do your ticker RhiRhi and I got Feb 10th based on your LMP! SO who knows until you see a doc. So much different information! I just don't really see how your EDD could only be one day away from mine when my LMP was May 1st! Nonsense lol....But then again I am a late O'er sooooo....you never know...
> 
> My LMP was may 6th then i O the 19th which puts me at 13dpo. 3 weeks 6 days PG. One day behind you :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea it makes sense now. Stupid tickers being all confusing. I O'd on the 18th :dohh: Now it all makes sense lolClick to expand...

Yeah its all super confusing because not everyone has the same cycles lol! 
xxx


----------



## MamaBear93

The weird thing is that when I tried my method I got the right date! ugh... :dohh:


----------



## lulasmummy

I'm due 2nd feb xxxxxx


----------



## Ladybuggz

1. When did you get your BFP?
2. What pregnancy/child is this for you?
3. Who have you told so far?
4. Are you team , or ?
5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?
6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?
7. Symptoms so far?

1. My first possible BFP was 26th May/9DPO. The following day I definitely saw that second line!
2.Our first baby- trying for 8 months
3. Close family
4. :yellow: happy for either!
5. Yep, would love to find out asap!
6. I'm guessing one...but who knows?!
7. Cramps, tender breasts, feeling nausea, tired, constantly starving...I've been eating a healthy diet for the past few days...and then just ate two pieces of chocolate cake! It's the first sweet thing I've wanted in days!


----------



## kiki13

Can I join? I got my BFP just yesterday and I'm slowly working my way over to the pregnancy forums! My LMP was April 25th and my cycles are 34 days long, so what would that make my due date?


----------



## GingerPanda

kiki13 said:


> Can I join? I got my BFP just yesterday and I'm slowly working my way over to the pregnancy forums! My LMP was April 25th and my cycles are 34 days long, so what would that make my due date?

Hey, Kiki! I think your EDD is January 30th.


----------



## A132429

Feb 1st here can I join? :)


----------



## kiki13

GingerPanda said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I got my BFP just yesterday and I'm slowly working my way over to the pregnancy forums! My LMP was April 25th and my cycles are 34 days long, so what would that make my due date?
> 
> Hey, Kiki! I think your EDD is January 30th.Click to expand...

Hey gp good to see you here! I keep getting February 5th online, when I enter both cycle length and LMP but 30th Jan when I enter just the LMP date... So confused!


----------



## GingerPanda

The doctor will just go by your LMP, which has nothing to do with your cycle-length. So that would be January 30th. Your due date might change based on your dating scan though, so you could very well have your baby in early February! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

kiki13 said:


> Can I join? I got my BFP just yesterday and I'm slowly working my way over to the pregnancy forums! My LMP was April 25th and my cycles are 34 days long, so what would that make my due date?

Based on your LMP the EDD is 1/30/2014. Do you know when you O'd?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh man so weird seeing the feb 2014 thread xx


----------



## sugarpuff

Helloo :wave: I'm hopefully due on 3rd February. This is my third pregnancy this year and it was our 32nd cycle of ttc and I really hope this is it this time..


Oh! Here's some fun questions..
*1. When did you get your BFP?*
Evening of 8dpo
*2. What pregnancy/child is this for you?*
4th pregnancy/2nd child (hopefully!)
*3. Who have you told so far?*
DH and immediate family (I told my sister by accident - texted her a link to a photo of my bfp instead of a website she asked for :dohh: )
*4. Are you team  ,  or  ?*
:yellow:
*5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?*
Probably. We didn't with my daughter but there is a lot more to sort out second time around
*6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?*
No idea - I was on fertility drugs and ovulated on both sides though :shock:
*7. Symptoms so far?*
Sore boobs, feels like someone is poking me in the uterus !


----------



## Cryssie

https://www.gendermaker.com/

I'm tempted to try this I'm two weeks! Lol.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Morning ladies, ive added all of you to the front page :) please let me know if there are any mistakes and ill be sure to fix it :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ladybuggz said:


> Are any of you ladies considering a private ultrasound scan early on? I have my first midwife appointment when I'm 8 weeks and figure that I probably won't get my first scan till the 12 weekish mark (I'm assuming the midwife books the first ultrasound appointment during the first visit?).

Me! I really want a 4d scan maybe later on in my pregnancy :)



MamaBear93 said:


> EEEEEKKKK!!! I get to join in the first tri!!! Yey! Due on the 8th!!!! Af still has a few more hours to possibly ruin my glory but nothing yet!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> YEY for February bumps!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

No no no!! Youre not seeing AFs fugly face for another 9 months:kiss:



youngmamttc said:


> So ive just nearly threw up in the shop! Surely i shouldn't be having morning sickness so soon! It was the takeout shop for DH and the smell flipped my stomach! xxx

I threw up at 4 am last night i had chocolate milk, i felt like crap later :sick:



GingerPanda said:


> Awww, I'm kind of jealous/nervous that I'm not having morning sickness yet... :blush:

Lol you dont want it trust me:flower:



Cryssie said:


> Oh! Here's some fun questions..
> 
> 1. When did you get your BFP? 12 dpo
> 2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? 2nd
> 3. Who have you told so far? Close family only
> 4. Are you team :yellow:, :blue: or :pink:? :pink:!!
> 5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby? Yes as soon as i can lol
> 6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there? I think 1 but i have a good chance of multiples
> 7. Symptoms so far? Sore boobs, cramps, weird cm, nausea.


----------



## MamaBear93

Thank you it feels awesome to be included! Having a very hard time making this all feel real though!! Oh my goodness...I just can't believe this is really happening and I am probably not going to until the doc confirms :nope:

Trying so hard to not go to Wal-mart and get another two FRER's. I know that they would only be like $7.98 with my coupon but I am having a hard time justifying it since docs is only three days away....:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow this is already a really busy thread!!

:hi: I am due the 6th!!

I hardly have any symptoms at all, only crazy thirst and slightly tender bbs.


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby asked again for sex. I told him with my bleeding this am i didn't want to chance aggravating my cervix. He rolled his eyes and muttered something about not getting sex again. . I feel bad. I really do.


----------



## GPapo1013

Hello!! Got my BFP today!! According to my LMP, I'll be due around February 9th!! Yay!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Yes we are a busy bunch lol :thumbup:

And welcome ladies!! Sticky beans to all :hugs:


----------



## MamaBear93

Cryssie said:


> Hubby asked again for sex. I told him with my bleeding this am i didn't want to chance aggravating my cervix. He rolled his eyes and muttered something about not getting sex again. . I feel bad. I really do.

I told DH that there most likely would not be any :sex: until we get a confirmation from the doc. Still worried that would bring on AF :wacko:

[EDIT] Had to stop typing because DH walked by. Don't feel bad. It is for a greater good :)


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby didn't get any while i was preggo with our son it was so uncomfortable. I was a bit better with the bo. I want to give it to him but I'm scared of bleeding lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I'm gonna be brave and try it tonight with DH. It's *supposed* to be safe.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I've added all new ladies on front page h&h 9 months :flower:

Ill tell DH in a nice way I'm not comfortable dtd now untill I get the ok from my doctor, I always seem to get AF straight after dtd :s I don't want to risk it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

What do you think of my progress ladies?

1-13 dpo am
2- 13 dpo pm
3- 14 dpo 12:44 pm (after plenty of water, cup of tea)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GPapo1013 said:


> Hello!! Got my BFP today!! According to my LMP, I'll be due around February 9th!! Yay!!

So many bubs due feb 9th:happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Wow this is already a really busy thread!!
> 
> :hi: I am due the 6th!!
> 
> I hardly have any symptoms at all, only crazy thirst and slightly tender bbs.

I'm having sore boobs too, :wacko:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I can't wait for my lines to get darker I need to go out and buy more FRERS!!! I thought I'd be less obsessed when I get my bfp, now I'm double obsessed, kill me right now :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I can't wait for my lines to get darker I need to go out and buy more FRERS!!! I thought I'd be less obsessed when I get my bfp, now I'm double obsessed, kill me right now :wacko:

I think your lines are darkening nicely!! I totally know what you mean how your obsessed worse now!! I think I am too!!:dohh:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my lines to get darker I need to go out and buy more FRERS!!! I thought I'd be less obsessed when I get my bfp, now I'm double obsessed, kill me right now :wacko:
> 
> I think your lines are darkening nicely!! I totally know what you mean how your obsessed worse now!! I think I am too!!:dohh:Click to expand...

It's pouring rain right now and I can't go out and get me some FRERS with a toddler and no car :brat:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I showed you my test from tonight already on very watered down wee LOL :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol yep it was great! 

I feel my pee is so precious and it shouldn't go to waste without a test or two LMAO :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

well this sicky needs her rest!! TTYT BMB and ladies!! :sleep:


----------



## MamaBear93

It is starting to feel pretty official now!!! I couldn't help myself and I covinced DH to let me get more FRER's so that I could ease my nerves a bit about possibly having a chemical again. Holy jeez I thought lines this dark only came from fairy tales!!! I am so excited! I see progression for sure this time!! 

The first one is the day before yesterday 5/30 with SMU
The second one is from yesterday 5/31 FMU
And the last one is just a few minutes ago 6/1 :shock::shock::shock::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
 



Attached Files:







SMU 12DPO May 30th.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2









FMU 13DPO May 31st.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2









580691_511443102244474_388466146_n.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wavescrash

Just got my faint BFP today. Well technically it started yesterday afternoon but it looked like an evap or a shadow. Tested again this morning and it looked darker but still super faint. Tested tonight after a really long hold and it's finally noticeable to everyone other than me and you can see the color in it.

Going by the first day of my last period, my due date would be Feb 10th. Going by ovulation it'd be Feb 9th but I'm sure my OB will say I'm due the 10th so I'll stick with that lol.

Congrats to everyone else. Wishing you all a H&H 9!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> It is starting to feel pretty official now!!! I couldn't help myself and I covinced DH to let me get more FRER's so that I could ease my nerves a bit about possibly having a chemical again. Holy jeez I thought lines this dark only came from fairy tales!!! I am so excited! I see progression for sure this time!!
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is the day before yesterday 5/30 with SMU
> The second one is from yesterday 5/31 FMU
> And the last one is just a few minutes ago 6/1 :shock::shock::shock::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:

Gorgeous progress Mama:flower:



allforthegirl said:


> well this sicky needs her rest!! TTYT BMB and ladies!! :sleep:

Nighty aftg:kiss:


wavescrash said:


> Just got my faint BFP today. Well technically it started yesterday afternoon but it looked like an evap or a shadow. Tested again this morning and it looked darker but still super faint. Tested tonight after a really long hold and it's finally noticeable to everyone other than me and you can see the color in it.
> 
> Going by the first day of my last period, my due date would be Feb 10th. Going by ovulation it'd be Feb 9th but I'm sure my OB will say I'm due the 10th so I'll stick with that lol.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else. Wishing you all a H&H 9!!

Welcome :flower: congrats on the :bfp: 

I've added you to the first page, we can chit chat our way into second and third tri:hugs:


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my goodness I just can't believe it is real!! AF was a no show today and I am starting to lose that feeling of hopelessness. It feels good to finally get lines that dark after my CP last month! Thank you!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'm officially late :dance:

It's a good feeling hey?!


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I'm officially late :dance:
> 
> It's a good feeling hey?!

I still have another hour to go lol. AZ time it is only 11pm :wacko:

I am so excited for my appointment Tuesday! BlueMoonBubba do you have any appointments scheduled yet?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially late :dance:
> 
> It's a good feeling hey?!
> 
> I still have another hour to go lol. AZ time it is only 11pm :wacko:
> 
> I am so excited for my appointment Tuesday! BlueMoonBubba do you have any appointments scheduled yet?Click to expand...

Yep, tomoro I'm going to get a blood test done and maybe get my doctor to book me in with a midwife early just because of a previous cp.

I'm happy:cloud9:


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially late :dance:
> 
> It's a good feeling hey?!
> 
> I still have another hour to go lol. AZ time it is only 11pm :wacko:
> 
> I am so excited for my appointment Tuesday! BlueMoonBubba do you have any appointments scheduled yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, tomoro I'm going to get a blood test done and maybe get my doctor to book me in with a midwife early just because of a previous cp.
> 
> I'm happy:cloud9:Click to expand...

I am going to call my OB and see if I can get them to do a strip test there and get the doc to order blood so I can get an answer sooner. My appointment on tues. was supposed to be to talk with my OB about finding out if there were any underlying causes for my chemical last cycle or it was just natures way of taking care of it you know... So I am hoping I don't actually have to wait until tuesday lol


----------



## MamaBear93

What does your digi say? I can't see it in your pic. I only have a 14inch screen on my laptop lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> What does your digi say? I can't see it in your pic. I only have a 14inch screen on my laptop lol

It says Pregnant 1-2:thumbup:



MamaBear93 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially late :dance:
> 
> It's a good feeling hey?!
> 
> I still have another hour to go lol. AZ time it is only 11pm :wacko:
> 
> I am so excited for my appointment Tuesday! BlueMoonBubba do you have any appointments scheduled yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, tomoro I'm going to get a blood test done and maybe get my doctor to book me in with a midwife early just because of a previous cp.
> 
> I'm happy:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to call my OB and see if I can get them to do a strip test there and get the doc to order blood so I can get an answer sooner. My appointment on tues. was supposed to be to talk with my OB about finding out if there were any underlying causes for my chemical last cycle or it was just natures way of taking care of it you know... So I am hoping I don't actually have to wait until tuesday lolClick to expand...

Lol I always bug them and insist that I really need it lol


----------



## MamaBear93

I am hoping that they will get on it since I am actually late this month :)

And that is great!!! I wish I could afford a digi but I will have to deal with my lines lol. I am just hoping I can make it through the next few days without worrying my head off!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Your lines says it all!!! You don't need a digi ;)

I hope all goes well for you, and don't forget to update!


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Your lines says it all!!! You don't need a digi ;)
> 
> I hope all goes well for you, and don't forget to update!

Thank you! And you as well! And I won't forget to update. I am going to test again with my last FRER in the AM with FMU just to see if that line can get any darker :winkwink: And I have been pretty much living, breathing, and eating this website for the last few weeks sooo...I won't forget updates lol! You too I wanna know how that babe is doing!!


----------



## youngmamttc

So ive still got until tonight for AF to be late. She's due today! TMI but i freaked out last night! DH made me have an orgasm and i was convinced i was going damage my baby/pregnancy! I will relax tonight once AF is late 
xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> So ive still got until tonight for AF to be late. She's due today! TMI but i freaked out last night! DH made me have an orgasm and i was convinced i was going damage my baby/pregnancy! I will relax tonight once AF is late
> xx

I'm still way to scared to try, I know tonight he's going to ask for it:dohh: but ill turn him down lmao until I get the green light from my doc:thumbup:



MamaBear93 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Your lines says it all!!! You don't need a digi ;)
> 
> I hope all goes well for you, and don't forget to update!
> 
> Thank you! And you as well! And I won't forget to update. I am going to test again with my last FRER in the AM with FMU just to see if that line can get any darker :winkwink: And I have been pretty much living, breathing, and eating this website for the last few weeks sooo...I won't forget updates lol! You too I wanna know how that babe is doing!!Click to expand...

Can't wait for your test tomoro:thumbup:

Ill be sure to update here too :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Do any of you girls know if walking and doing house work moving about bending to pick up toddler will affect my preg? It's weird I'm such a worry wart :wacko:


----------



## youngmamttc

Welll I had an O in my sleep at 9dpo so i guess if any damages was gunna happen it would of happened then. xx


----------



## kiki13

MamaBear93 said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I got my BFP just yesterday and I'm slowly working my way over to the pregnancy forums! My LMP was April 25th and my cycles are 34 days long, so what would that make my due date?
> 
> Based on your LMP the EDD is 1/30/2014. Do you know when you O'd?Click to expand...

Either the 14th or 15th of may!


----------



## wtbmummy

Hi ladies :hi: 
Can I please join this thread? I got my BFP yesterday so went out and bought a digital one last night.... 

Done it this morning AND it shows aspregnant - 1-2 weeks since conception..... Meaning my due date is 8th of Feb!!! :happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

wtbmummy said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> Can I please join this thread? I got my BFP yesterday so went out and bought a digital one last night....
> 
> Done it this morning AND it shows aspregnant - 1-2 weeks since conception..... Meaning my due date is 8th of Feb!!! :happydance:

Welcome!! I will add your ticker to front page:thumbup:

Happy and healthy nine months:flower:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I still have 3 days !!!! Until I am clear of AF! :( so I won't feel relaxed until Wednesday ! Grrr


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I still have 3 days !!!! Until I am clear of AF! :( so I won't feel relaxed until Wednesday ! Grrr

:flower:

Are your tests getting darker?

I'm sure you're safe for another 9 months hun:hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

Does good progression mean af wont come? I had awesome progression so i hope thats a good sign xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

It is a great sign, means your hcg levels are on the rise !

I'm a day late for AF, and my progress isn't that great, but it's something.. I've posted up a pic on this thread.. I'm 14 dpo today


----------



## youngmamttc

This is my progression. What do you think. Top tests is 10DPO AM, second is 11DPO am, third is 11DPO PM and 4th is 13DPO AM. Ive worked my progression to be about every 36 hours xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo (24).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

That's fantastic! Awesome progress, hopefully I can get another FRER tomoro and compare all of them :)


----------



## youngmamttc

DH wont let me buy anymore, as much as i want too haha! xxx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol I can buy them and stash them somewhere he won't go near like the laundry :rofl:


----------



## pollydolly

thought I'd join in this bit! :)

1. When did you get your BFP?
2. What pregnancy/child is this for you?
3. Who have you told so far?
4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ?
5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?
6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?
7. Symptoms so far?

1. may 30th!
2. first baby 
3. my two best friends, OH & midwife (obviously :haha: ) 
4. leaning more towards wanting a girl but happy either way!
5. yes!
6. just one I reckon!
7. extremely sore boobs, can't stop weeing, mood swings & tummy cramps!

xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

How does someone go full term and not know they're pregnant!!!!!!

I didn't know I was pregnant is an overrated show!


----------



## youngmamttc

Haha my SIL found out a few weeks ago at 30 weeks supposedly! I think she knew already tbh... I have my reasons why thought lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol! Seriously logic and common sense, some of the women on there are so thin and have flat tummys, 

My fave show ATM is born every minute, although some preg women on there are really annoying lol

I wonder if I was this annoying ha!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I craved a beef kebab so badly!! I got some delivered and now I'm totally disgusted by the smell :wacko:

But I really wanna eat it lmao


----------



## A132429

1. When did you get your BFP? 20th May :)
2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? Number 2 for both
3. Who have you told so far?Just me and OH ..well Jacob too not that he understands lol
4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ?Yellow
5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?Yes
6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?One
7. Symptoms so far?Always exhausted, bloated and extremely hormonal


----------



## wtbmummy

Hi Pollydolly, I love these little things :)

1. When did you get your BFP? Yesterday :happydance: Although DH didn't completely believe it until this morning when I did one of those digital ones that also dates when you conceived :haha:
2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? This is our first and we are very nervous :wacko:
3. Who have you told so far? NO-ONE! We will more than likely start telling people at 8 weeks as I have an amazing doctor who I can book in with for a scan whenever :winkwink:
4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ? This is a funny one cause it wasn't until this morning that DH actually admitted to being team pink (but I already knew he was) :haha:
5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby? YES!!!! We have already named our children so will then be calling them by their name when we find out :happydance:
6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there? Defiantly one.... There aren't twins or anything like that in our family.
7. Symptoms so far? Lots of symptoms :nope: Thats how we knew I was pg :winkwink: I have the most sore boobs in the world :cry: we went out in the car yesterday and I actually had to hold my boobs :haha: I'm getting forgetful already which is kinda funny half way through a sentence and can't remember what I was talking bout :haha: And lastly HUNGER!!! And lots of it


Is this anyone else's first??? I'd love a buddy to share the journey with :hugs:


----------



## pollydolly

wtbmummy said:


> Hi Pollydolly, I love these little things :)
> 
> 1. When did you get your BFP? Yesterday :happydance: Although DH didn't completely believe it until this morning when I did one of those digital ones that also dates when you conceived :haha:
> 2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? This is our first and we are very nervous :wacko:
> 3. Who have you told so far? NO-ONE! We will more than likely start telling people at 8 weeks as I have an amazing doctor who I can book in with for a scan whenever :winkwink:
> 4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ? This is a funny one cause it wasn't until this morning that DH actually admitted to being team pink (but I already knew he was) :haha:
> 5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby? YES!!!! We have already named our children so will then be calling them by their name when we find out :happydance:
> 6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there? Defiantly one.... There aren't twins or anything like that in our family.
> 7. Symptoms so far? Lots of symptoms :nope: Thats how we knew I was pg :winkwink: I have the most sore boobs in the world :cry: we went out in the car yesterday and I actually had to hold my boobs :haha: I'm getting forgetful already which is kinda funny half way through a sentence and can't remember what I was talking bout :haha: And lastly HUNGER!!! And lots of it
> 
> 
> Is this anyone else's first??? I'd love a buddy to share the journey with :hugs:

it's our first hun and extremely nervous haha! 
can't seem to get my head around it yet xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I still have 3 days !!!! Until I am clear of AF! :( so I won't feel relaxed until Wednesday ! Grrr
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Are your tests getting darker?
> 
> I'm sure you're safe for another 9 months hun:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :) I only did the one test lol ..yesterday. I have one left over and I am saving it for Tuesday I think ! If it is very dark I will feel reassured. Assuming everything goes well at the end of the week oh is going to ring and make an app for a private scan as there is a five week wait ! And on Wednesday I will ring my gp to get registered with the midwife s :) I don't want to do it until I'm "late" :) 


How is everyone feeling ?! I can't believe how hungry I am !!


----------



## wtbmummy

pollydolly said:


> wtbmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pollydolly, I love these little things :)
> 
> 1. When did you get your BFP? Yesterday :happydance: Although DH didn't completely believe it until this morning when I did one of those digital ones that also dates when you conceived :haha:
> 2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? This is our first and we are very nervous :wacko:
> 3. Who have you told so far? NO-ONE! We will more than likely start telling people at 8 weeks as I have an amazing doctor who I can book in with for a scan whenever :winkwink:
> 4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ? This is a funny one cause it wasn't until this morning that DH actually admitted to being team pink (but I already knew he was) :haha:
> 5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby? YES!!!! We have already named our children so will then be calling them by their name when we find out :happydance:
> 6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there? Defiantly one.... There aren't twins or anything like that in our family.
> 7. Symptoms so far? Lots of symptoms :nope: Thats how we knew I was pg :winkwink: I have the most sore boobs in the world :cry: we went out in the car yesterday and I actually had to hold my boobs :haha: I'm getting forgetful already which is kinda funny half way through a sentence and can't remember what I was talking bout :haha: And lastly HUNGER!!! And lots of it
> 
> 
> Is this anyone else's first??? I'd love a buddy to share the journey with :hugs:
> 
> it's our first hun and extremely nervous haha!
> can't seem to get my head around it yet xxClick to expand...

I Know what you mean I'm the same. We were not even meant to be going over to TTC until next month but have been a bit lacks cause we didnt really want to wait :blush: We've been the lucky ones and happened first try (please dont hate me people) 
Now though we are panicked as didnt think would happen so quick and now we have LOTS to do by Feb :wacko: 

How long was everyone else trying till BFP??


----------



## youngmamttc

I was trying 19 month hun this was my first month on clomid. 

Ive got cramps today just on the day AF is due. How nice URGH! I keep going toilet every half an hour. Was anyone else like this on AF due day xx


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB you asked if doing some exersise will harm the PG or babe? NO!! It is good for you to stay limber!! If your heart is healthy so is babes!! :hugs:

Plus if that was the case the I would be done for. I was moving tons of things to and from a garage sale at my friends. You are fine!! I am also going to start walking more often too, like everyday. I am going to try my best to not let my weight go crazy this time. I even bought Yoga for PG DVD's last time before I lost the babe. So I have them waiting for me to open them up. I am kind of excited about it!!

So I know I am a nut but I am official done POAS. DONE!!!! I did my last one this morning and finally got a line that was way way more saturated then the control line. I am good. I now can wait until my apt on Tues and my multitude of tests!! I also hope that Dr. Hottie waits until I am 6 weeks so I can find out about the Ramzi method!! :dance:


----------



## allforthegirl

1. When did you get your BFP? 8-9DPO

2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? This is my 7th PG and 5th baby

3. Who have you told so far? Just a good friend of mine, and DH

4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ? TEAM :pink: ALL THE WAY!!

5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby? Yup, just to confirm my gutt!!

6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there? Just one!

7. Symptoms so far? I have a cold/alergies, bbs slightly tender, and VERY thirsty all the time!!


----------



## allforthegirl

All those that have an insane POAS addiction will understand why I do this!! But I am done. For me this means I am really PG and not going anywhere!! I wasn't able to get this with my loss so I feel really good that this will be my forever baby!! :cloud9:


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130602_082340-1.jpg

Last frer! It's sad when the line shows up before the rest is even done saturating.

I'm done poas. Af was supposed to be here this am.


----------



## youngmamttc

You have spent a fortune woman! AHAH! Lovely lines though xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Last frer! It's sad when the line shows up before the rest is even done saturating.
> 
> I'm done poas. Af was supposed to be here this am.

Mine did the same the last three times I POAS but I needed to see the line darker.... obsessed I know:dohh:


----------



## GPapo1013

wtbmummy said:


> Hi Pollydolly, I love these little things :)
> 
> 1. When did you get your BFP? Yesterday :happydance: Although DH didn't completely believe it until this morning when I did one of those digital ones that also dates when you conceived :haha:
> 2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? This is our first and we are very nervous :wacko:
> 3. Who have you told so far? NO-ONE! We will more than likely start telling people at 8 weeks as I have an amazing doctor who I can book in with for a scan whenever :winkwink:
> 4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ? This is a funny one cause it wasn't until this morning that DH actually admitted to being team pink (but I already knew he was) :haha:
> 5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby? YES!!!! We have already named our children so will then be calling them by their name when we find out :happydance:
> 6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there? Defiantly one.... There aren't twins or anything like that in our family.
> 7. Symptoms so far? Lots of symptoms :nope: Thats how we knew I was pg :winkwink: I have the most sore boobs in the world :cry: we went out in the car yesterday and I actually had to hold my boobs :haha: I'm getting forgetful already which is kinda funny half way through a sentence and can't remember what I was talking bout :haha: And lastly HUNGER!!! And lots of it
> 
> 
> Is this anyone else's first??? I'd love a buddy to share the journey with :hugs:

It's our first!! We too, are VERY nervous and excited. We lost a baby at 8 weeks in March this year soooo mommy is VERY nervous that this baby will be gone in a month or so. Please keep positive thoughts that this little one will be EXTRA sticky!! :happydance:


----------



## wtbmummy

GPapo1013 said:


> wtbmummy said:
> 
> 
> Is this anyone else's first??? I'd love a buddy to share the journey with :hugs:
> 
> It's our first!! We too, are VERY nervous and excited. We lost a baby at 8 weeks in March this year soooo mommy is VERY nervous that this baby will be gone in a month or so. Please keep positive thoughts that this little one will be EXTRA sticky!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:hi: GPapo,
Sorry for your loss and sending you lots of happy thoughts this bean will be sticky :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

So I tried the baking soda pee test for girl or boy..... no bubbles!! :yipee: :pink:

Last bfp cycle I had bubbles....


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my goodness... I might have to try the baking soda pee test. :haha:

Is it no bubbles = :pink: and bubbles = :blue:?

If so, I hope I get a ton of bubbles...! But I would be happy either way. Not that I really believe such wives tales. :haha:


----------



## Cryssie

I'll do it when i get home. At my mils house now for a bit. It's so hard to keep my mouth shut! Lol. I had to chalk my chocolate craving up to af. Lol.


----------



## Cryssie

youngmamttc said:


> You have spent a fortune woman! AHAH! Lovely lines though xx

Those tests only cost me $30! Lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

You got a good deal! :haha:

I'm thinking about going to the Dollar Tree and picking up a bunch of the $1 tests.

I had a dream last night that I took my last test (a CB digi) and it came up "Not Pregnant". So I woke up and rushed to the bathroom to take it. It still says "Pregnant". Phew! :blush:


----------



## Sfietje

Hello ladies, I'd love to join you! My due date is feb 7th.

Got my bfp this morning, this will be our first baby. We won't be telling anyone for a while so it's nice to have you ladies to share my excitement with.

Congrats to all of you! May we all have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, new bump buddy!


----------



## youngmamttc

Sfietje said:


> Hello ladies, I'd love to join you! My due date is feb 7th.
> 
> Got my bfp this morning, this will be our first baby. We won't be telling anyone for a while so it's nice to have you ladies to share my excitement with.
> 
> Congrats to all of you! May we all have a h&h 9 months!

Hey welcome! :hi: xx


----------



## MamaBear93

Heeeellllllooooo!!!!

Nice to see soooo many babes due in Feb. :thumbup:

I got a pic of my progression lines for you ladies. I will get it up in a min :winkwink:


----------



## MamaBear93

youngmamttc said:


> I was trying 19 month hun this was my first month on clomid.
> 
> Ive got cramps today just on the day AF is due. How nice URGH! I keep going toilet every half an hour. Was anyone else like this on AF due day xx

I was obsessed with the fact the AF was supposed to be coming. I was having cramps and I could have sworn a few times that AF had reared her ugly face, but alas...just the same creamy CM I have been having since 9 or 10 DPO...So thank goodness she didn't show now I am less worried.


----------



## MamaBear93

So I think I am satisfied with POAS now! I have taken a total of 5 $ store tests, 2 walmart .88 cent tests, and 11 FRER's this month :blush:

I think I am content now. I get to POAS stick for free tomorrow and again on Tuesday...I think I am good :) I love my progression! And Cryssie you have some awesome progressive lines as well! *virtual high five*
 



Attached Files:







Definitely progression!!.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't remember if I uploaded my progression or not! I ran out of tests at 16dpo. Took a digi this morning, and it still says pregnant, so I can only imagine what my lines would look like now. :haha:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_progression3_zps73d7c624.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I don't feel so bad. Thanks ladies!! I'm not the only one who lost it :haha:


----------



## MamaBear93

I had a chem last cycle so these tests getting darker has been the only thing keeping me sane these last few days (besides you ladies of course). But no allforthegirl you are not alone :) no at all! :haha:


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda those lines would probably be pretty dark by now :winkwink:

It does help me to know that I am also not the only one who POAS like a mad woman! You ladies have helped keep me sane for the last few weeks, those who were in the TTW with me and had high hopes that this would be my month! It looks like all the extra :baby::dust: came in handy this time :winkwink:


----------



## Sfietje

Wow you all have been testing a lot! I actually managed to wait until 15 dpo and then when I finally tested my test was invalid and never showed the control line! And of course it was my last test :dohh:

So I dragged my boyfriend out of bed early on a sunday morning and made him take me to the store to buy some more tests. They almost immediately showed a bfp :happydance: I also did a cb digital which had the beautiful words pregnant 2-3 weeks :cloud9:


----------



## youngmamttc

Its 5pm here and she hasnt come yet. Tomorrow can't come quick enough but i had progression yesterday too and it has kept me sane. No tests left now which is for the best lol! xxx


----------



## Cryssie

Woke up this morning to hubby trying to stick me. :blush: after dtd I felt fine no bleeding no cramps atleast.


----------



## GingerPanda

Man, I wouldn't have made it this far if I hadn't had BnB ladies to vent to. :haha: I would have gone crazy TTC a long time ago!


Upon further inspection of my calendar, it turns out I'm actually due February 7th, since my last cycle started May 3rd. Sheesh!


----------



## MamaBear93

Sfietje said:


> Wow you all have been testing a lot! I actually managed to wait until 15 dpo and then when I finally tested my test was invalid and never showed the control line! And of course it was my last test :dohh:
> 
> So I dragged my boyfriend out of bed early on a sunday morning and made him take me to the store to buy some more tests. They almost immediately showed a bfp :happydance: I also did a cb digital which had the beautiful words pregnant 2-3 weeks :cloud9:

Oh my that is awesome! I unintentionally ended up not testing for two days because I was sure AF was going to show her face testerday but I had one last test and I took it at 12DPO and it was bfp but faint so I had to run to the store and get more!


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> Man, I wouldn't have made it this far if I hadn't had BnB ladies to vent to. :haha: I would have gone crazy TTC a long time ago!
> 
> 
> Upon further inspection of my calendar, it turns out I'm actually due February 7th, since my last cycle started May 3rd. Sheesh!

Just a day before me! When did you O?


----------



## MamaBear93

Cryssie said:


> Woke up this morning to hubby trying to stick me. :blush: after dtd I felt fine no bleeding no cramps atleast.

Normally DH is too busy getting ready for work I never get to wake up to that :(

But I did tell him that until we get the blood test in I will most likely not want any :sex: any way lol


----------



## Cryssie

So the baking soda test is hopefully lying for me. It fizzed.a lot. :sad2:

I would be happy with another boy But i _really_ want my girl!


----------



## MamaBear93

Cryssie said:


> So the baking soda test is hopefully lying for me. It fizzed.a lot. :sad2:
> 
> I would be happy with another boy But i _really_ want my girl!

Lol. Oh my. Do you really believe it? :shrug:


----------



## sugarpuff

Yay I just got my 3+ (a day early too !) on a cb digi :happydance: hopefully this pregnancy will last longer than my last two now :D


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all would it be ok if I joined the group - it's really busy in here already!!
1. When did you get your BFP?
Last week at 10 dpo - didn't quite believe it and it was really faint. I normally wait for AF without testing but had so many symptoms I kind of knew I was. Testing every day and lines slowly getting darker.

2. What pregnancy/child is this for you?
Pregnancy number 2 but first baby, this will hopefully be my rainbow after a loss in January

3. Who have you told so far?
DH (!), my parents, DH's brother and wife and 2 close friends. We'll be telling rest of our siblings soon (I'm one of 5 and DH is one of 7!) then will wait till first scan to tell others - I'll get an early scan at 7 weeks after the mc

4. Are you team :blue: , :pink: or :yellow:? Ooh would love a little girl (lots of boys in our family) but a healthy baby is enough for me!

5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?
Yes, hopefully at 20 week scan

6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?
Just one I think, though would love twins!!!

7. Symptoms so far?
First symptom was fainting at 8dpo. By 9dpo I was weeing so often I thought I had a water infection. Sore bbs started at 10dpo and the tiredness has massively kicked in this weekend. I'm also struggling to sleep at night, needing ti get up to use the bathroom then can't get back off so I'm feeling like a zombie during the day! Happily enjoying any sign I'm pregnant though!

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Cryssie

MamaBear93 said:


> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> So the baking soda test is hopefully lying for me. It fizzed.a lot. :sad2:
> 
> I would be happy with another boy But i _really_ want my girl!
> 
> Lol. Oh my. Do you really believe it? :shrug:Click to expand...

Not really. But it was fun to watch!

My feeling is a girl.


----------



## wavescrash

*1. When did you get your BFP?* Technically 5/31 at 12dpo but it was almost impossible to see so we'll say 6/1 at 13dpo :)
*2. What pregnancy/child is this for you?* This would be my 5th pregnancy, 3rd child.
*3. Who have you told so far?* BNB & one friend in real life. We're keeping it a secret until roughly 12 weeks.
*4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ?* I have 2 daughters already and wouldn't mind another but OH wants a boy... he's going crazy in our world of pink. We'll be finding out though.
*5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?* That's the plan!
*6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?* 1
*7. Symptoms so far?* Boobs are killing me, nauseous as can be, having trouble sleeping.


----------



## MamaBear93

Well...I am bored and keep seeing everyone else reply to this so here goes...

1. When did you get your BFP? 
May 30th 12DPO

2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? 
Fourth pregnancy but only the second child.

3. Who have you told so far?
Close family and a few of my best friends.

4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue?
TEAM YELLOW!! I just want a healthy baby!

5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?
Yes!!!

6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?
Secretly hoping for two but pretty sure it will be just one. Chances for two are pretty slim.

7. Symptoms so far?
Achey, can't sleep at night, waking up too early in the AM because I have to pee, I feel like I am on fire!, I had a crazy dream at 7DPO that I was PG and a woke up to realize I was not, and cried, dizzy every time I stand, cramps?, creamy cm turned into watery cm today, irritable, thirsty, hungry as heck, midday nausea, weird twingy and tuggy feelings in my lower abdomen, bloated


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi! Can I join? I took a random HPT yesterday and got the shok of my life, BFP. We were taking a break from ttc and since I have PCOS i doubted it would happen for us naturally. According to the online calculator my expected due date is 1/31/14. I think I may be closer to the beginning of feb though. 


Here are my answers:

1. When did you get your BFP? Yesterday. 6/1/13
2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? 1 chemical pregnancy and hopefully this sticky one. 
3. Who have you told so far? Husband and best friend only. 
4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue? Yellow, though my husband is blue all the way.
5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby? No way, this will most likely be the only one for us so I want the surprise. 
6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there? Hopefully just one
7. Symptoms so far? Sore boobs. Mild cramps.


----------



## MamaBear93

Cryssie said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> So the baking soda test is hopefully lying for me. It fizzed.a lot. :sad2:
> 
> I would be happy with another boy But i _really_ want my girl!
> 
> Lol. Oh my. Do you really believe it? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. But it was fun to watch!
> 
> My feeling is a girl.Click to expand...

When I was PG with DD I could have sworn it was a boy! I carried so low and I was so round! And the Chinese gender predictor showed a boy too! But I had a beautiful little girl. (I wanted a boy) But I am more then happy with my little one :D I am hoping for a boy this time but if I do have another girl I will be set up pretty good with clothes and stuff since I saved as much as I could from DD


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
How are you all today? My mind has resorted to, before doing anything, wondering whether it's safe first! Is anyone else doing this?! It's driving me loopy! I find myself thinking about every little thing I do and wondering whether it was okay!


----------



## emmancee

Can I join please :flower: Due date is the 7th February
*
1. When did you get your BFP? *
Took first test 11dpo and was very very faint (so faint I actually went to throw it away but OH took a quick look first and said he could see a line) so i took another test later that day and was a BFP :happydance:

*2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? *
2nd pregnancy/child

*3. Who have you told so far?*
My mum and OH's parents and sister

*4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ?* 
Team yellow!

*5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby?*
No not this time. With my DD we found out the sex but this time we want a surprise
*
6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there?*
1

*7. Symptoms so far? *
Not many symptoms yet...only tiredness


----------



## MamaBear93

MeganS0326 said:


> Hi! Can I join? I took a random HPT yesterday and got the shok of my life, BFP. We were taking a break from ttc and since I have PCOS i doubted it would happen for us naturally. According to the online calculator my expected due date is 1/31/14. I think I may be closer to the beginning of feb though.

Hi MeganS! When you did your EDD calculator did you use O day or LMP?


----------



## Ladybuggz

Can't believe there are so many Feb 7th babies! This is going to be such a busy month!


----------



## wtbmummy

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> How are you all today? My mind has resorted to, before doing anything, wondering whether it's safe first! Is anyone else doing this?! It's driving me loopy! I find myself thinking about every little thing I do and wondering whether it was okay!

Well I'm still trying to come to terms with it :blush: Never thought it would be so soon and can not stop looking at the digi test. I think I'm going to go mad when the battery dies :wacko:
As for doing things YES I am already over thinking it. And it's all stupid things. I took the washing out the machine to hang out. Lifted the basket of wet clothes and thought... hmmmm should I be lifting this, also my prickly heat is unfortunately back (but loving the heat being finally back in the uk) I need antihistamines but not sure if I can take them now :shrug: Dread to think what I will be like at work with having to strip and make minimum of 20 beds :dohh:

What is it you've been over thinking Ladybuggz????


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

1. When did you get your BFP? June 1st 12dpo roughly I wasn't charting this month
2. What pregnancy/child is this for you? Second and second. 
3. Who have you told so far? No one, we will be keeping shut um until scan. 
4. Are you team yellow, pink or blue ? I have to admit we are both more team pink but only as we have a boy :) 
5. Are you finding out the sex of the baby? Likely
6. Do you think it's one, two or more in there? 1
7. Symptoms so far? Sickness. Gas. Tightening.


----------



## Ladybuggz

wtbmummy- Pretty similar stuff! I'm lifting things up (like hubs heavy leather bike jacket) and then wondering if it was okay! I also find myself looking at the ingredient lists on food too and checking whether stuff like make up and sunscreen is okay to use. I'm googling everything! Wow, it sounds ridiculous when I read this back! I think I'm still in disbelief too, we were trying for 8 months and I was getting so used to BFNs. I really didn't expect it! I guess it's a learning curve, knowing what is and isn't okay to do.


----------



## Ladybuggz

If I'm honest I find the internet is probably the worst place to read about this stuff, it's what made me so paranoid. There's alot of scaremongering so I'm now trying to resist looking things up. To a point, ignorance is bliss in my case!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ladybuggz said:


> wtbmummy- Pretty similar stuff! I'm lifting things up (like hubs heavy leather bike jacket) and then wondering if it was okay! I also find myself looking at the ingredient lists on food too and checking whether stuff like make up and sunscreen is okay to use. I'm googling everything! Wow, it sounds ridiculous when I read this back! I think I'm still in disbelief too, we were trying for 8 months and I was getting so used to BFNs. I really didn't expect it! I guess it's a learning curve, knowing what is and isn't okay to do.

I have just made a risotto - poured the wine in and then started freaking out that I was putting alcohol into it - even though I know it's fine once it's cooked! I too am going to try and avoid Dr Google for a while....


----------



## wtbmummy

Ladybuggz said:


> If I'm honest I find the internet is probably the worst place to read about this stuff, it's what made me so paranoid. There's alot of scaremongering so I'm now trying to resist looking things up. To a point, ignorance is bliss in my case!

Looks like we're both just as paranoid :haha: and yeah looking ti up online is probably the worst thing for us :blush: My DH is going overboard already:dohh: I'm a cleaner and he's going on about partial mask so I don't breathe the chemicals in :haha: I don't even work with any dangerous chemicals :shrug: 

I STILL can't believe it's really here a BFP. Just think ladies this time next year our now not even bumps will be around 14weeks old!!!! Even with my digi test I just can't believe it, Think I've just been wanting it for soooo long (although I will admit not as long as a lot of you mummys to be:blush:) I just well, never thought it would come. So glad it's here now though :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
Sorry I just REALLY wanted to share my final convincing BFP :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0662.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ladybuggz

Glad I'm not the only one, worried I was going a little loopy with all the hormones! I'm sure time will fly by, especially during the summer months. It's strange to think that this xmas, we'll be 7 months pregnant, an ace excuse for double helpings of xmas dinner though!


----------



## Ladybuggz

I LOVE THAT DIGI TEST! It's so great to see the word 'pregnant'!


----------



## MamaBear93

I get to be not pregnant for my birthday next year! Yey! I can drink! lol my birthday is the 25th of this month so drinking is out of the question :)


----------



## youngmamttc

MamaBear93 said:


> I get to be not pregnant for my birthday next year! Yey! I can drink! lol my birthday is the 25th of this month so drinking is out of the question :)

My 21st is in november! Can't drink on my 21st!! Good thing its worth it :happydance: xxx


----------



## MamaBear93

youngmamttc said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> I get to be not pregnant for my birthday next year! Yey! I can drink! lol my birthday is the 25th of this month so drinking is out of the question :)
> 
> My 21st is in november! Can't drink on my 21st!! Good thing its worth it :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

Oh that sucks :( But totally worth it too! My 21st in in June next year! Get to go to Vegas with my big sis and big bro! So stoked I was really hoping to not be PG around that time! :happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

I suddenly feel old. :haha: 

I'm breaking pattern with this baby. I'm March hubby is April it son is May-oldest to youngest even.


----------



## MeganS0326

MamaBear93 said:


> MeganS0326 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Can I join? I took a random HPT yesterday and got the shok of my life, BFP. We were taking a break from ttc and since I have PCOS i doubted it would happen for us naturally. According to the online calculator my expected due date is 1/31/14. I think I may be closer to the beginning of feb though.
> 
> Hi MeganS! When you did your EDD calculator did you use O day or LMP?Click to expand...

Sorry, took a nap. Guess you can add tired to my list of symptoms. Ha ha ha. To answer, I used LMP but since I have PCOS my cycles are crazy long so that's why I think it will end up in feb sometime. Also, we were totally not trying this cycle so no idea when I o'ed.


----------



## Cryssie

We got moved from first tri? Wha? :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> We got moved from first tri? Wha? :shrug:

I believe because it was started in the wrong spot. Oh well not like we are not all here to gabb!!:haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

This is this mornings test, I haven't got anymore FRERS but I did tell my sister to get me a pack of 3 today when she dropped of my nephew at my house..

I really want it to get darker :wacko: but I'm happy.:cloud9:

I've added all of the new joiners to front page, if I missed anyone please let me know I'd be more than happy to add you:hugs:

How's everyone feeling today?

I woke up bloated today my tummy looks massive!! Lol

My legs are aching and I'm hungry




















I need to go out and get my bushy eyebrows done, not cute..not cute at all:dohh:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol I just realised we got moved why???? Lol


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> View attachment 623957
> 
> 
> This is this mornings test, I haven't got anymore FRERS but I did tell my sister to get me a pack of 3 today when she dropped of my nephew at my house..
> 
> I really want it to get darker :wacko: but I'm happy.:cloud9:
> 
> I've added all of the new joiners to front page, if I missed anyone please let me know I'd be more than happy to add you:hugs:
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?
> 
> I woke up bloated today my tummy looks massive!! Lol
> 
> My legs are aching and I'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go out and get my bushy eyebrows done, not cute..not cute at all:dohh:


Pretty lines!

Ugh, I'm so bloated, too. I tried to wear a pair of jeans today that were too big to stay up without a belt last weak, and I could barely button them! :dohh:

By the way, I had my EDD calculated wrong. It's February 7th.


----------



## allforthegirl

Because bump groups are supposed to be on this thread I guess....

Ok so I feel like nothing... really. A tad bit sleepy, a tad bit tender on the bbs and thirsty. Is this enough for 4 weeks? You have to remember this is baby #5 for me so my body should know what to do about now.


----------



## pollydolly

just remembered a little fact I read the other day -
'February has the least amount of birthdays out of all 12 months' 

looks like we're all proving that wrong ;) xx


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Because bump groups are supposed to be on this thread I guess....
> 
> Ok so I feel like nothing... really. A tad bit sleepy, a tad bit tender on the bbs and thirsty. Is this enough for 4 weeks? You have to remember this is baby #5 for me so my body should know what to do about now.

That's pretty much how I'm feeling. Little sleepy, boobs tender, and very thirsty for water, bloated. I teared up at a show earlier, which never happens, but yeah. That's it! Every pregnancy is different. I think a lot of symptoms (like MS) can take as long as 6 weeks to kick in.

I don't feel pregnant, I just feel fat. :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Is it weird that I'm already calling my bub a 'she'??


----------



## pollydolly

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Is it weird that I'm already calling my bub a 'she'??

we have our names picked out already so were doing an alternate days thing, like yesterday we called it the boys name all day & today has been the girls name all day!xx


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Is it weird that I'm already calling my bub a 'she'??

As long as you don't think if the chance it is a he will give him a complex calling him a she LOL :haha:

I am sure you are fine!! I know that you have a wish for it to be a girl. You and I both just have to wait it out to confirm our feelings:wacko:

At my early scan I am hoping to find out which side babe is on. Come on lefty!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

pollydolly said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I'm already calling my bub a 'she'??
> 
> we have our names picked out already so were doing an alternate days thing, like yesterday we called it the boys name all day & today has been the girls name all day!xxClick to expand...

I have my girls name picked out, but not for a boy:haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I'm already calling my bub a 'she'??
> 
> As long as you don't think if the chance it is a he will give him a complex calling him a she LOL :haha:
> 
> I am sure you are fine!! I know that you have a wish for it to be a girl. You and I both just have to wait it out to confirm our feelings:wacko:
> 
> At my early scan I am hoping to find out which side babe is on. Come on lefty!!Click to expand...

I have a feeling it's on my left too, I'm always cramping on that side..

My hospital won't give me a scan untill 12 weeks :cry:


----------



## pollydolly

BlueMoonBubba said:


> pollydolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I'm already calling my bub a 'she'??
> 
> we have our names picked out already so were doing an alternate days thing, like yesterday we called it the boys name all day & today has been the girls name all day!xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have my girls name picked out, but not for a boy:haha:Click to expand...

we have our definite boys name but keep flicking between a few girls ones! it's hard :( :haha: x


----------



## wavescrash

BlueMoonBubba said:


> pollydolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I'm already calling my bub a 'she'??
> 
> we have our names picked out already so were doing an alternate days thing, like yesterday we called it the boys name all day & today has been the girls name all day!xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have my girls name picked out, but not for a boy:haha:Click to expand...

We're pretty set on a boy's name from trying to come up with names during my last pregnancy. However it took us forever to come up with one for a girl and basically the only name we agreed on, we used for our daughter. My luck (and his... because we have 2 girls + a female cat so he really wants a boy) we'll have another girl and she'll be nameless lol.


----------



## MamaBear93

MeganS0326 said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeganS0326 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Can I join? I took a random HPT yesterday and got the shok of my life, BFP. We were taking a break from ttc and since I have PCOS i doubted it would happen for us naturally. According to the online calculator my expected due date is 1/31/14. I think I may be closer to the beginning of feb though.
> 
> Hi MeganS! When you did your EDD calculator did you use O day or LMP?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, took a nap. Guess you can add tired to my list of symptoms. Ha ha ha. To answer, I used LMP but since I have PCOS my cycles are crazy long so that's why I think it will end up in feb sometime. Also, we were totally not trying this cycle so no idea when I o'ed.Click to expand...

Very exciting! Congrats!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

wavescrash said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pollydolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I'm already calling my bub a 'she'??
> 
> we have our names picked out already so were doing an alternate days thing, like yesterday we called it the boys name all day & today has been the girls name all day!xxClick to expand...
> 
> I have my girls name picked out, but not for a boy:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We're pretty set on a boy's name from trying to come up with names during my last pregnancy. However it took us forever to come up with one for a girl and basically the only name we agreed on, we used for our daughter. My luck (and his... because we have 2 girls + a female cat so he really wants a boy) we'll have another girl and she'll be nameless lol.Click to expand...

I love the name Autumn, so unique..

Maybe because I want a girl so much that I'm so ready for her, not that I won't be for a little boy, I'd be happy with anything :)


----------



## MamaBear93

With DD I wanted a boy so bad! And I carried so low every one thought it was going to be a boy! But alas...I got a beautiful baby girl! So this time I have no preferences I would be set for a while if I had a girl because I saved a lot of things from DD. But at the same time I want a boy because I don't have one yet! And I want DD to have a little brother :D


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm good either way as well. We have no names yet except for a boys middle name. I'm set for clothes either way also because my best friend is a compulsive shopper and hoarder and has both boy and girl stuff.


----------



## Cryssie

I'm referring to the baby as a she! Hope we're all right.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB that is a beautiful name!! I love it!!

The name we have picked out for our girl is Seraphina!! 

so I have something fun to tell you all. I had a wickedly vivid dream last night about my DH (who I have been teasing about this new computer game being his new girl friend) who cheated on me and really didn't want to quit seeing her. So I decided to go see her and ruff her up a bit. Then I went back a little bit later and threatened to take her to court for knowingly breaking up a family.

The funniest part is that his game is down today, someone messed with the server. Guess my dream worked. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Em260

Hi everyone! :hi: I'm so happy to find such a busy thread! I'm due February 5th and this is our first baby. So fun to find so many women going through this at the same time! I am just bursting with excitement and want to talk and think about everything pregnancy all the time :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Em260 said:


> Hi everyone! :hi: I'm so happy to find such a busy thread! I'm due February 5th and this is our first baby. So fun to find so many women going through this at the same time! I am just bursting with excitement and want to talk and think about everything pregnancy all the time :)

Welcome :flower: it'll be a great 9 months


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BMB that is a beautiful name!! I love it!!
> 
> The name we have picked out for our girl is Seraphina!!
> 
> so I have something fun to tell you all. I had a wickedly vivid dream last night about my DH (who I have been teasing about this new computer game being his new girl friend) who cheated on me and really didn't want to quit seeing her. So I decided to go see her and ruff her up a bit. Then I went back a little bit later and threatened to take her to court for knowingly breaking up a family.
> 
> The funniest part is that his game is down today, someone messed with the server. Guess my dream worked. :haha::haha::haha:

That's a lovely name, I remember watching a Barbie movie and her name was. Seraphina, I loved that name ever since :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

@BlueMoonBubba & allforthegirl those are both beautiful names! DD's name is Trinity Jane :) I had so many others picked out and then one day while I was six months preggo I was sitting on the couch and it just came to me! Trinity/Trinidad is the father, the son, and the holy spirit (the holy Trinity) and Jane is part of a name of one of my fav songs ever Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane :flower:

I am hoping if it is a girl I can do something sort of related to that maybe just with the same middle name though. My kids will most likely never be able to have the same last name, and besides the blood ties will have no apparent connection to each other, so I am hoping I can do that if I have another girl. I think I really like Hailey Jane. He picked Hailey and I picked Jane or Jade..Either works for me lol :thumbup:

If I have a boy though DH and I decided that his name will be Jacob Leo after my father who passed away last year and his grandfather.

Big plans ladies! DH and I talked about this stuff before we even started TTC lol.:blush:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> @BlueMoonBubba & allforthegirl those are both beautiful names! DD's name is Trinity Jane :) I had so many others picked out and then one day while I was six months preggo I was sitting on the couch and it just came to me! Trinity/Trinidad is the father, the son, and the holy spirit (the holy Trinity) and Jane is part of a name of one of my fav songs ever Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane :flower:
> 
> I am hoping if it is a girl I can do something sort of related to that maybe just with the same middle name though. My kids will most likely never be able to have the same last name, and besides the blood ties will have no apparent connection to each other, so I am hoping I can do that if I have another girl. I think I really like Hailey Jane. He picked Hailey and I picked Jane or Jade..Either works for me lol :thumbup:
> 
> If I have a boy though DH and I decided that his name will be Jacob Leo after my father who passed away last year and his grandfather.
> 
> Big plans ladies! DH and I talked about this stuff before we even started TTC lol.:blush:

That's a gorgeous name:thumbup:

Jacob is close to my sons name Joseph, (it's Yousef in Arabic) he doesn't have a middle name, but for a boy, I really like the name Zayn (Zane, Zain,Zeyn) I lik that name but DH doesn't lol, he wants to name him after his dad and its a no no for me :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

MamaBear93: My name is Hailey, so I'm pretty sure it's the best name ever. :haha:

BlueMoonBubba: I love love love the name Zane, but won't use it because of its religious meaning. But it's such an awesome name!


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> @BlueMoonBubba & allforthegirl those are both beautiful names! DD's name is Trinity Jane :) I had so many others picked out and then one day while I was six months preggo I was sitting on the couch and it just came to me! Trinity/Trinidad is the father, the son, and the holy spirit (the holy Trinity) and Jane is part of a name of one of my fav songs ever Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane :flower:
> 
> I am hoping if it is a girl I can do something sort of related to that maybe just with the same middle name though. My kids will most likely never be able to have the same last name, and besides the blood ties will have no apparent connection to each other, so I am hoping I can do that if I have another girl. I think I really like Hailey Jane. He picked Hailey and I picked Jane or Jade..Either works for me lol :thumbup:
> 
> If I have a boy though DH and I decided that his name will be Jacob Leo after my father who passed away last year and his grandfather.
> 
> Big plans ladies! DH and I talked about this stuff before we even started TTC lol.:blush:
> 
> That's a gorgeous name:thumbup:
> 
> Jacob is close to my sons name Joseph, (it's Yousef in Arabic) he doesn't have a middle name, but for a boy, I really like the name Zayn (Zane, Zain,Zeyn) I lik that name but DH doesn't lol, he wants to name him after his dad and its a no no for me :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you :)

My brothers middle name is Joseph :) and my other brother's name is Jose lol IDK what my mom was thinking! I have yet to meet anyone named that! Awesome! And is his father's name that bad? lol


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> MamaBear93: My name is Hailey, so I'm pretty sure it's the best name ever. :haha:

I love the name but I am still so unsure. I originally wanted it to be Serenity Jane & Trinity Jane :) But DH doesn't like the name Serenity...ugh...DH loves the name Hailey though lol. SO I have a feeling that would be what it ends up being if it is a girl :winkwink:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> MamaBear93: My name is Hailey, so I'm pretty sure it's the best name ever. :haha:
> 
> BlueMoonBubba: I love love love the name Zane, but won't use it because of its religious meaning. But it's such an awesome name!

I've always loved that name, ever since I was in primary school I had a crush on a boy named zane lmaooo 


MamaBear93 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> @BlueMoonBubba & allforthegirl those are both beautiful names! DD's name is Trinity Jane :) I had so many others picked out and then one day while I was six months preggo I was sitting on the couch and it just came to me! Trinity/Trinidad is the father, the son, and the holy spirit (the holy Trinity) and Jane is part of a name of one of my fav songs ever Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane :flower:
> 
> I am hoping if it is a girl I can do something sort of related to that maybe just with the same middle name though. My kids will most likely never be able to have the same last name, and besides the blood ties will have no apparent connection to each other, so I am hoping I can do that if I have another girl. I think I really like Hailey Jane. He picked Hailey and I picked Jane or Jade..Either works for me lol :thumbup:
> 
> If I have a boy though DH and I decided that his name will be Jacob Leo after my father who passed away last year and his grandfather.
> 
> Big plans ladies! DH and I talked about this stuff before we even started TTC lol.:blush:
> 
> That's a gorgeous name:thumbup:
> 
> Jacob is close to my sons name Joseph, (it's Yousef in Arabic) he doesn't have a middle name, but for a boy, I really like the name Zayn (Zane, Zain,Zeyn) I lik that name but DH doesn't lol, he wants to name him after his dad and its a no no for me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> My brothers middle name is Joseph :) and my other brother's name is Jose lol IDK what my mom was thinking! I have yet to meet anyone named that! Awesome! And is his father's name that bad? lolClick to expand...

It's not that bad but I hate it lol, it's very old fashioned and it sounds like "Sale" imagine how much my kid will be bullied at school for having that name lol


----------



## Cryssie

Our sons name is Aleksander Joseph. If we have a girl her name will be either Lainee or Lauryn with an A middle name. A boy no clue in a first name but he will have Allen for a middle name. I was thinking Lainee Allison or Lauryn Ashlee.


----------



## Cryssie

With Alek we could not agree on a girls name at all. Now we can't agree on a boys.


----------



## allforthegirl

These are my boys names starting from the oldest Carter Robert David, Mason Joseph, Jackson Kenneth Michael, Ethan Vernon. All my boys have middle names that are for someone in my family or DH's family. (three older boys's father passed away, but a combo of his and my family as well)


----------



## MamaBear93

Any one else having serious lower back issues? My lower back is killing me. But I think I am constipated TMI I know but it really sucks and I need some advice...What the heck am I to do. It hurts and I do not like it at all.:shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Just take some tylenol for the pain and extra fluids for the constipation!!

I had some lower back pain just before I hit the 4 week mark. It was like I did too much digging bent over though I did no such movements!! 

This pain is normal and to be expected as your LO digs in nice and deep!!


----------



## Cryssie

Joseph is after hubby late uncle. Allen would be after my uncle who passed this year and is also hubbys father's middle name. L.A. would be after my uncle if a girl.


----------



## Cryssie

I'm having slight back aches. Besides nausea I don't feel very preggo.


----------



## Em260

allforthegirl said:


> BMB that is a beautiful name!! I love it!!
> 
> The name we have picked out for our girl is Seraphina!!
> 
> so I have something fun to tell you all. I had a wickedly vivid dream last night about my DH (who I have been teasing about this new computer game being his new girl friend) who cheated on me and really didn't want to quit seeing her. So I decided to go see her and ruff her up a bit. Then I went back a little bit later and threatened to take her to court for knowingly breaking up a family.
> 
> The funniest part is that his game is down today, someone messed with the server. Guess my dream worked. :haha::haha::haha:

Ooh I love the name Seraphina! :thumbup: We have our list of girl names picked out. So far we have Ella, Olivia, Ava and Chloe. Ella is my #1 right now but that might change haha. Ava and Olivia are so popular right now, #4 and #5 on the SSN popular baby names of 2012 so they might be out :shrug: 

I've been having crazy vivid dreams lately too. I guess that's another pregnancy symptom.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> I'm having slight back aches. Besides nausea I don't feel very preggo.

I know I feel the same. For all the crazy stuff that happened during the TWW this is so calm....


----------



## Em260

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! :hi: I'm so happy to find such a busy thread! I'm due February 5th and this is our first baby. So fun to find so many women going through this at the same time! I am just bursting with excitement and want to talk and think about everything pregnancy all the time :)
> 
> Welcome :flower: it'll be a great 9 monthsClick to expand...

Thank you! And thanks for adding my ticker to the first page.:thumbup: I need to add one to my signature.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I just spoke to my doctor, she gave me an edd to be 7/2 not 9/2 :wacko:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

LP:15 days
Cycle length: 26 days
LMP:6/May


----------



## allforthegirl

I would go by when you O'd. ;)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> These are my boys names starting from the oldest *Carter* Robert David, Mason Joseph, Jackson Kenneth Michael, *Ethan* Vernon. All my boys have middle names that are for someone in my family or DH's family. (three older boys's father passed away, but a combo of his and my family as well)

Love these names


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I o'd on the 18th


----------



## Cryssie

Then you should be the same as me. The 8th.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Makes me 4w+2 days


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> These are my boys names starting from the oldest *Carter* Robert David, Mason Joseph, Jackson Kenneth Michael, *Ethan* Vernon. All my boys have middle names that are for someone in my family or DH's family. (three older boys's father passed away, but a combo of his and my family as well)
> 
> Love these namesClick to expand...

Thank you :kiss:

You know I find it funny. If I go by the date of my LMP it says Feb7th. I only O'd a day earlier and when I enter the day of O for EDD then it gives me Feb5th. WTH is that all about? How does it change it by two days?


----------



## Cryssie

No clue! If i enter my lmp I'm 4.4 by o date I'm 4.1 I od on the 18 th. Lol.

I guess it goes by cycle length too? Cos if i od like normal people on cd 14 and had a 28 day cycle I -would- be 4.4


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'm just going to stick by my ticker lol can't be bothered changing it LOL


----------



## Cryssie

I'm having another c section so i know my edd wont matter February 3rd is going to be the due date.


----------



## wavescrash

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I love the name Autumn, so unique..

Thanks! I wanted something pretty and girly but not entirely common.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Oh and first midwife appt. is when I get to 8 weeks, first scan 12 weeks..

I'm going docs tomoro for a blood test :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I am so jealous of you. You will be getting your blood test before me.... :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

I have 1 FRER left and a handful of IC left. I'm going to test with the ICs each day but I'm wondering if I should use the FRER tomorrow morning or wait another day since I took one this morning. They say hcg doubles every 2 days so if I want to see progression in my line, it makes sense to just wait and use it the day after tomorrow, right?

I'm also hesitant to call my doctor to schedule my 1st appointment. I feel like I'm too early to call, you know? I first started seeing this OB/GYN at the start of my last pregnancy. I called when I found out I was pregnant at 5 weeks and the receptionist said they usually don't see you until you're 8 weeks along (which is fairly common) but I asked if it made a difference that I'd had a chemical a month prior and a m/c at 7 weeks a couple years back so she scheduled me in with the doc the very next week at 6 weeks along, my doc ordered blood tests and scheduled me for my first scan for 7 weeks. So realistically I shouldn't feel weird calling so early to schedule my 1st appointment but I feel like I'm barely pregnant so it's silly of me to call, anyone else feel the same?

On the topic of names, for a boy we have Joshua Harlow picked out. Harlow is OH's middle name & his grandfather's (who passed away) first name so we're keeping it in the family. As for girls... no idea. My list includes:

First Names
Erin (a nod to our Irish roots)
Katherine (I'd call her Kate)
Carly
Clara

Middle Names
Sophia
Hope
Olivia
Harper
Paige
Ellis


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol I have to wait 2-3 days for results..I'm really eager to know what my hcg levels are!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

wavescrash said:


> I have 1 FRER left and a handful of IC left. I'm going to test with the ICs each day but I'm wondering if I should use the FRER tomorrow morning or wait another day since I took one this morning. They say hcg doubles every 2 days so if I want to see progression in my line, it makes sense to just wait and use it the day after tomorrow, right?
> 
> I'm also hesitant to call my doctor to schedule my 1st appointment. I feel like I'm too early to call, you know? I first started seeing this OB/GYN at the start of my last pregnancy. I called when I found out I was pregnant at 5 weeks and the receptionist said they usually don't see you until you're 8 weeks along (which is fairly common) but I asked if it made a difference that I'd had a chemical a month prior and a m/c at 7 weeks a couple years back so she scheduled me in with the doc the very next week at 6 weeks along, my doc ordered blood tests and scheduled me for my first scan for 7 weeks. So realistically I shouldn't feel weird calling so early to schedule my 1st appointment but I feel like I'm barely pregnant so it's silly of me to call, anyone else feel the same?
> 
> On the topic of names, for a boy we have Joshua Harlow picked out. Harlow is OH's middle name & his grandfather's (who passed away) first name so we're keeping it in the family. As for girls... no idea. My list includes:
> 
> First Names
> Erin (a nod to our Irish roots)
> Katherine (I'd call her Kate)
> Carly
> Clara
> 
> Middle Names
> Sophia
> Hope
> Olivia
> Harper
> Paige
> Ellis

I really like Erin Hope, it's really pretty


----------



## allforthegirl

Ha!! Then I may find out before you :haha: I usually find out that evening LOL BUUUUUT since my appt isn't until 4:30pm I probably won't get my test done until the next morning so I should know by that evening.... CAN IT JUST HURRY UP ALREADY!! Aaaaaahhhhh :wacko:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Ha!! Then I may find out before you :haha: I usually find out that evening LOL BUUUUUT since my appt isn't until 4:30pm I probably won't get my test done until the next morning so I should know by that evening.... CAN IT JUST HURRY UP ALREADY!! Aaaaaahhhhh :wacko:

Here even if you got it done early in the morning they won't give u results straight away:brat:
I don't think you want it to hurry up to get ewy blood draw out of you, you wanna see dr hotty ooohhh lalala:winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

What? did you say something? I was just dreaming :haha:

Man I shouldn't say anything my guys has a six pack and massive arms LOL He is built like a brick sh*t house LOL I am I am madly in love....

Just nice have a good looking Dr is all :haha:


----------



## Em260

wavescrash said:


> I have 1 FRER left and a handful of IC left. I'm going to test with the ICs each day but I'm wondering if I should use the FRER tomorrow morning or wait another day since I took one this morning. They say hcg doubles every 2 days so if I want to see progression in my line, it makes sense to just wait and use it the day after tomorrow, right?
> 
> I'm also hesitant to call my doctor to schedule my 1st appointment. I feel like I'm too early to call, you know? I first started seeing this OB/GYN at the start of my last pregnancy. I called when I found out I was pregnant at 5 weeks and the receptionist said they usually don't see you until you're 8 weeks along (which is fairly common) but I asked if it made a difference that I'd had a chemical a month prior and a m/c at 7 weeks a couple years back so she scheduled me in with the doc the very next week at 6 weeks along, my doc ordered blood tests and scheduled me for my first scan for 7 weeks. So realistically I shouldn't feel weird calling so early to schedule my 1st appointment but I feel like I'm barely pregnant so it's silly of me to call, anyone else feel the same?
> 
> On the topic of names, for a boy we have Joshua Harlow picked out. Harlow is OH's middle name & his grandfather's (who passed away) first name so we're keeping it in the family. As for girls... no idea. My list includes:
> 
> First Names
> Erin (a nod to our Irish roots)
> Katherine (I'd call her Kate)
> Carly
> Clara
> 
> Middle Names
> Sophia
> Hope
> Olivia
> Harper
> Paige
> Ellis

Love your name choices :thumbup: I think you should use the FRER tomorrow morning. I was POAS morning and night and seeing a good progression so once a day will be great and should show a difference. I know they say hcg doubles every 48 hrs but FRER is so sensitive it shows a progression even with a small increase.


----------



## Em260

Are any of you changing your makeup and beauty products? I'm trying to switch everything to phthalate and paraben free. So far I've found out that Tarte and Josie Maran are good for makeup and I found this line made for pregnancy called Belli that has lotion and bodywash. Nail polish is really hard though and I'm still searching for something with fewer chemicals in it.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am using BeautiControl and they don't have any paraben's, gluten, artificial dyes and fragrances! They even have a skin analysis that will tell you what you should use!! It is great!!

Other than that I am not changing anything, just more conscience about what I eat.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> What? did you say something? I was just dreaming :haha:
> 
> Man I shouldn't say anything my guys has a six pack and massive arms LOL He is built like a brick sh*t house LOL I am I am madly in love....
> 
> Just nice have a good looking Dr is all :haha:

Lucky you!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Em260 said:


> Are any of you changing your makeup and beauty products? I'm trying to switch everything to phthalate and paraben free. So far I've found out that Tarte and Josie Maran are good for makeup and I found this line made for pregnancy called Belli that has lotion and bodywash. Nail polish is really hard though and I'm still searching for something with fewer chemicals in it.

Yes, I'm using Nude by Nature, it's a mineral make up, been using it for 6 months now I love it, it's a little pricey, but normal foundation breaks out my skin and gives me discolouration patches :sick: this has worked great for me so far.


----------



## Em260

allforthegirl said:


> I am using BeautiControl and they don't have any paraben's, gluten, artificial dyes and fragrances! They even have a skin analysis that will tell you what you should use!! It is great!!
> 
> Other than that I am not changing anything, just more conscience about what I eat.

Oh thanks, I'll have to check it out. I've been using mineral foundation for years but all of my other makeup and products are not paraben and phthalate free so I'm switching.


----------



## Em260

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you changing your makeup and beauty products? I'm trying to switch everything to phthalate and paraben free. So far I've found out that Tarte and Josie Maran are good for makeup and I found this line made for pregnancy called Belli that has lotion and bodywash. Nail polish is really hard though and I'm still searching for something with fewer chemicals in it.
> 
> Yes, I'm using Nude by Nature, it's a mineral make up, been using it for 6 months now I love it, it's a little pricey, but normal foundation breaks out my skin and gives me discolouration patches :sick: this has worked great for me so far.Click to expand...

I'm the same with foundation. All the other ones make me break out or get rashes. I'm having a hard time with body wash, lotion, shampoo and conditioner. All the natural ones I've tried so far just don't compare to my chemical laden normal ones :haha: I'm trying out some new shampoo and conditioner from Alba Botanica so we'll see. Hairspray is a lost cause! Everything is so packed with chemicals.


----------



## wavescrash

Em260 said:


> Love your name choices :thumbup: I think you should use the FRER tomorrow morning. I was POAS morning and night and seeing a good progression so once a day will be great and should show a difference. I know they say hcg doubles every 48 hrs but FRER is so sensitive it shows a progression even with a small increase.

Thanks :) You talked me into it lol! I figure if I see some progression on the FRER, it'll give me the courage to just call my doc and schedule an appointment lol.


----------



## Em260

wavescrash said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Love your name choices :thumbup: I think you should use the FRER tomorrow morning. I was POAS morning and night and seeing a good progression so once a day will be great and should show a difference. I know they say hcg doubles every 48 hrs but FRER is so sensitive it shows a progression even with a small increase.
> 
> Thanks :) You talked me into it lol! I figure if I see some progression on the FRER, it'll give me the courage to just call my doc and schedule an appointment lol.Click to expand...

You should definitely call!! Don't feel silly or like it's too early. What if the office is busy with patients, you want to get on the schedule before it fills up. Post your test in the morning! I love seeing hpt progression pics :)


----------



## Cryssie

I'm so ready for 6weeks to be here so i can tell my family. Lol. I need to find out how i can get my hcg results back.


----------



## MamaBear93

Cryssie said:


> I'm having slight back aches. Besides nausea I don't feel very preggo.




allforthegirl said:


> Just take some tylenol for the pain and extra fluids for the constipation!!
> 
> I had some lower back pain just before I hit the 4 week mark. It was like I did too much digging bent over though I did no such movements!!
> 
> This pain is normal and to be expected as your LO digs in nice and deep!!

Thank you ladies. I was starting to get scared because normally that is a sign of AF for me. Ugh...So nervous. I don't remember ever being this nervous with DD...I am spotting every little thing that is happening to me :wacko:



BlueMoonBubba said:


> I o'd on the 18th

Me too!


----------



## youngmamttc

Okay so AF is a no show!! It feels all official now haha! xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Did another frer this morning it was only slightly stronger then the initial frer two days ago .... oh well fingers crossed :)


----------



## MamaBear93

AF is technically three days late now. It feels good :)


----------



## Sfietje

This thread is so busy! Had 10 pages to read this morning, love it! :thumbup:

I had a rough night. Woke up at 2AM so thirsty and having to pee... and then of course I couldn't get back to sleep. Had such muscle pain in my legs I had to elevate them.

We haven't talked about names yet, but it's not gonna be easy to decide on one. I'm from Belgium and my first language is dutch. My boyfriend's first language is afrikaans and we speak english to each other :dohh:
So we have to come up with something that works well in all three languages.

The day before I found out I was pregnant my boyfriend told me he had had a dream in which I was pregnant with twins... :oneofeach: my mom is a twin so it does run in the family. But I'm kinda hoping it's just one baby. Especially since this is my first step into motherhood and I'll have no clue what I'm doing even with one baby :laugh2:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So I have a pack of 3 FRERS ! Ill test in the morning to see progress, I'm feeling confident, but me being a science student I can't help but have stupid thoughts at the back of my head :wacko: my sister thought I was being ridiculous and that I should be a spokes person for first response :rofl: 

These names we have arnt official they're bound to change lol 

I just can't wait to go shopping so much discounts on baby things going on right now :s but I promised myself to get second hand items except for clothes, to save on other things more important like a bigger car!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Sfietje said:


> This thread is so busy! Had 10 pages to read this morning, love it! :thumbup:
> 
> I had a rough night. Woke up at 2AM so thirsty and having to pee... and then of course I couldn't get back to sleep. Had such muscle pain in my legs I had to elevate them.
> 
> We haven't talked about names yet, but it's not gonna be easy to decide on one. I'm from Belgium and my first language is dutch. My boyfriend's first language is afrikaans and we speak english to each other :dohh:
> So we have to come up with something that works well in all three languages.
> 
> The day before I found out I was pregnant my boyfriend told me he had had a dream in which I was pregnant with twins... :oneofeach: my mom is a twin so it does run in the family. But I'm kinda hoping it's just one baby. Especially since this is my first step into motherhood and I'll have no clue what I'm doing even with one baby :laugh2:

I have a friend she's of Belgian origins her name is Amalia, it's a pretty name I think.


----------



## pollydolly

5 weeks today ladies!
wooooo.
can't wait for midwife next Thursday! it's in sight!
not looking forward to the blood tests at all!xx


----------



## Cryssie

Af is offically a day late for me. I have no more tests nor am i buying any more. 

I couldn't fall asleep and stay asleep for the life of me last night. It sucked. But when i did i slept hard.


----------



## GingerPanda

Time is just crawling by. I think I might lose my mind before I get to my appointment on the 17th.

Still feeling fat. Now I'm, like, second-guessing that it's pregnancy bloat. I'm having these moments of "Well, was I always this chunky?"

Still no nausea. Still don't feel pregnant.

I keep telling myself Hatchling is a girl so that I can get used to the idea that I might have a daughter. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I slept ok last night. At least there were no crazy dreams to tend with. :haha: Though I woke up to such a dry throat that it feels a bit sore at the moment. With all the water I am drinking you would think it wouldn't be so bad!! But I feel so dehydrated!! I think I am going to have to mention that to the Dr. I have never in all four PG felt this thirsty before...

So I thought of something fun for us ladies to do. So in the TWW there were tons of ladies wondering all the time what we did to land the egg. Why not share our kinky secrets ;) (that is if there are any;)) Did you stand on your head? Or did you scoop it back in? Maybe you had trick up your sleeve?

Well for me only thing different was buy myself some sexy outfits so that DH didn't think I just wanted his :sperm: The one thing I did risk this time was not going to the bathroom after we DTD so that it wouldn't come all crashing out. I have been for months taking cranberry so that I wouldn't get a UTI. (I am kinda boring I know :haha:)


----------



## youngmamttc

We used preseed and it was my first month on clomid and i held my bum in the air for 30 minutes after each time! I think it was probably the clomid though lol! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I had an amazing O lol..I also held my butt for 10 mins and didnt get up till the next morning (gross I know but I was desperate!)

We did it like 3 times during the night he was so exhausted and I was a machine lmaoooo


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh yes i did not shy away from and Ooooooo's. I was going to enjoy myself to during this. I wasn't going to let DH be the only one having all the fun :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

I have never had a big-O during DTD, so the only thing I did differently was take Clomid. As far as I know, it was the first time I've ever ovulated. :haha:


----------



## Cryssie

The two times before i ovulated I didn't have the big o. Day before i ovulated we didn't dtd. The night i ovulated we dtd... on my bils couch! :blush: They were at a game.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cryssie said:


> The two times before i ovulated I didn't have the big o. Day before i ovulated we didn't dtd. The night i ovulated we dtd... on my bils couch! :blush: They were at a game.

Old school:winkwink: I like :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Oh yes i did not shy away from and Ooooooo's. I was going to enjoy myself to during this. I wasn't going to let DH be the only one having all the fun :haha:

Lol I need to get as much :spermy: as I could inside of me :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well apparently all my DH has to do is sneeze or look at me and I am PG. So for that reason once this LO is born Dh is getting the snippety snip!! All we need is 6!! We don't have a big enough house :nope:


----------



## Cryssie

Two is our limit unless this is twins. Oy.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I want 4 DH wants 6!!

He's not getting snipped, good ol 'doms do the trick lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

My pee is so diluted its almost colourless, and I got a super pos on a dip FRER :dance:

I'm so thirsty I keep a huge bottle of water next to me :)

I'm now craving something spicey at 12:43 am :dohh:


----------



## Cryssie

I can't stand condoms! And hubby can't stand me on the pill. He's getting snipped.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol I asked DS what he wanted to name the baby he said he wants to name him/her "Lellow"as in yellow his fav colour it was sooo cute, I guess bubs nick name is Lellow from now on.


----------



## youngmamttc

i want 4 and so does DH. We'll probably want more when we get there lol! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I don't have a problem with it and he doesnt too,and ill never get a contraceptive on myself.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> I can't stand condoms! And hubby can't stand me on the pill. He's getting snipped.

Yep sounds like me I HATE condoms. I get sore after using them, or irritated. So we don't use them. Though I also don't like the pill. It messes me up. So not going to be using them. Plus I want to be nursing and I am not going on the pill while nursing.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So cryssie how come you're getting a c sec if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Cryssie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> So cryssie how come you're getting a c sec if you don't mind me asking?

I had one with Alek. 

I asked Alek if i was having a boy or a girl and he keeps saying "gul". Lol.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cryssie said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> So cryssie how come you're getting a c sec if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I had one with Alek.
> 
> I asked Alek if i was having a boy or a girl and he keeps saying "gul". Lol.Click to expand...

Aw bless him


----------



## tntrying22

Just wanted to pop over and say Congrats and best wishes to all you Feb 2014 momies to be :) Seems like just yesterday we were joining the Feb 2013 group!! Enjoy your pregnancies!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm getting paranoid. I feel like my tests should be darker than this by now. :nope: Though, this is the first time I've ever used one of these DT tests while pregnant, so I don't know what lines look like on them.

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_19dpo_zps760bf911.jpg


----------



## Cryssie

Ughhh my hip area, mostly on my left are achy! Like i did too much stretching.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

tntrying22 said:


> Just wanted to pop over and say Congrats and best wishes to all you Feb 2014 momies to be :) Seems like just yesterday we were joining the Feb 2013 group!! Enjoy your pregnancies!

Thank you:flower:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> I'm getting paranoid. I feel like my tests should be darker than this by now. :nope: Though, this is the first time I've ever used one of these DT tests while pregnant, so I don't know what lines look like on them.
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_19dpo_zps760bf911.jpg

I hate these tests, I recommend a FRER love, don't feel too discouraged, you're in till the end:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting paranoid. I feel like my tests should be darker than this by now. :nope: Though, this is the first time I've ever used one of these DT tests while pregnant, so I don't know what lines look like on them.
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_19dpo_zps760bf911.jpg
> 
> I hate these tests, I recommend a FRER love, don't feel too discouraged, you're in till the end:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much, hon! I just didn't want to keep spending so much money on tests, but I have to do SOMETHING until my appointment. I think I'm afraid that if I don't keep testing, I'll get to my appointment in two weeks, and they'll tell me nothing's there. :wacko:

I'll chalk this one up to being the first one of a cheapo test using FMU that had been in a cup for 2 hours til the shop opened. :haha:


Also, maybe TMI (is anything TMI for the TTC or preggo crowds?lol), but is anyone else having trouble with BMs? It's like... I eat fiber all day, but BMs are hard as a rock!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> I'm getting paranoid. I feel like my tests should be darker than this by now. :nope: Though, this is the first time I've ever used one of these DT tests while pregnant, so I don't know what lines look like on them.
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_19dpo_zps760bf911.jpg

You have to remember that these are 25mui so they don't pick as much compared to a FRER!! I am sure you are fine!!


----------



## wavescrash

Called my doctor's office to schedule my appointment and I don't go in until July 1st. Typical to wait until you're 8 weeks along or so but still... I'm too impatient for that lol.

So here's hoping June flies by.
In other news... 4 weeks today & I feel like I'm going to throw up everywhere.


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks so much, hon! I just didn't want to keep spending so much money on tests, but I have to do SOMETHING until my appointment. I think I'm afraid that if I don't keep testing, I'll get to my appointment in two weeks, and they'll tell me nothing's there. :wacko:
> 
> I'll chalk this one up to being the first one of a cheapo test using FMU that had been in a cup for 2 hours til the shop opened. :haha:
> 
> 
> Also, maybe TMI (is anything TMI for the TTC or preggo crowds?lol), but is anyone else having trouble with BMs? It's like... I eat fiber all day, but BMs are hard as a rock!

We all have to go through the wait. It really sucks. I too am scared that once I start my betas they will tell me that things aren't right. But I am trying to have faith, cause I sure don't want the stress to cause the babe to stop growing(if that is even possible), iykwim? What will be will be! If it does happen again then there is a reason. I like to believe that maybe babe wasn't healthy enough, and babe is meant to be a healthy LO.

Though I too am having issues with my BM's. I drink tons and tons of water (2L or more a day) yet I seem to crack and bleed with each movement. It is painful.


----------



## wavescrash

GingerPanda said:


> Also, maybe TMI (is anything TMI for the TTC or preggo crowds?lol), but is anyone else having trouble with BMs? It's like... I eat fiber all day, but BMs are hard as a rock!

Yeah... a little but it could be worse lol. My last pregnancy I remember being so constipated made worse by having to take an iron supplement due to being borderline anemic. But I remember it being so bad in the early weeks especially. I took Metamucil. Ate high-fiber foods. It was so annoying but not uncommon.


----------



## Cryssie

My Bms have been kinda soft lately. Before they were hard. BUT atm I'm constipated.

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow anymore! Lol. She's gonna yell at me and then I have to get stuck and then wait until I can know if my levels are high enough!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> My Bms have been kinda soft lately. Before they were hard. BUT atm I'm constipated.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to tomorrow anymore! Lol. She's gonna yell at me and then I have to get stuck and then wait until I can know if my levels are high enough!

Why is she going to yell at you?


----------



## MeganS0326

Good morning ladies!! Had a rough morning today. Terrible cramps, felt like AF was coming. They have subsided now so I'm starting to feel better. I took a test this morning that was lighter than the one two days ago so that has me worried but I'm chalking it up to bad FMU. On the bright side I made my first appointment, I'm scheduled for a week from today. Keeping everything crossed til then. As for the BM issue, I'm not experiencing any problems on that front. Thank goodness


----------



## Cryssie

Cos we didn't wait the 6 months.


----------



## allforthegirl

MeganS0326 said:


> Good morning ladies!! Had a rough morning today. Terrible cramps, felt like AF was coming. They have subsided now so I'm starting to feel better. I took a test this morning that was lighter than the one two days ago so that has me worried but I'm chalking it up to bad FMU. On the bright side I made my first appointment, I'm scheduled for a week from today. Keeping everything crossed til then. As for the BM issue, I'm not experiencing any problems on that front. Thank goodness

I sure hope you are right that it was just a faulty test or weaker FMU then before. FX and loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, y'all! I took a test with fresh SMU (that hadn't been sitting out for two hours like the FMU), and I feel better now. :blush:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_19dpo_FMUvsSMU_zps5ec87f6e.jpg



*MeganS:* Try SMU. Lots of women (and apparently I do too) have better lines with that than FMU.


----------



## Cryssie

I had better lines with afternoon urine.


----------



## youngmamttc

I get better lines in the PM too xx


----------



## MeganS0326

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks, y'all! I took a test with fresh SMU (that hadn't been sitting out for two hours like the FMU), and I feel better now. :blush:
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_19dpo_FMUvsSMU_zps5ec87f6e.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *MeganS:* Try SMU. Lots of women (and apparently I do too) have better lines with that than FMU.

Thanks!! That was exactly my thinking. All my previous test were SMU or later in the evening. I will be testing again when I get home from work. Fx


----------



## Cryssie

Just did the ring test. . Back and forth. Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Just did the ring test. . Back and forth. Lol.

I thought that right to left means a boy!! Up and down girl......???? That was the last person told me..... :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok this was kind of neat to watch. It is what our babe looks like right now in real life!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=gaK0VPV9NlE


----------



## Cryssie

What i read back and forth girl circle boy


----------



## youngmamttc

That video scared me! 5 out of 6 embryos wont make it until 8 weeks in the womb!! What?!! xx


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Ok this was kind of neat to watch. It is what our babe looks like right now in real life!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=gaK0VPV9NlE


Wow, how many times he said most babies don't make it freaked me out a little. :blush:

But it was really cool to see!


----------



## wtbmummy

Hey everyone :hi: 
Work today just made me paranoid I was going to hurt little one. Making 20beds and hoovering/cleaning 12rooms later...... I just wanna know why bubs is making me eat so damn much :shrug: I would norm eat breakfast work all day and eat about 6ish but bubs has been making my stomach growl and ache for food ALL DAY LONG :shrug: 
Worst thing is my normal healthy salad n jacket potatoes arent enough and Im eating chocolate (im not even a chocolate person:haha:) well anyways.. 
Boobs are bigger today and hurt even walking :cry: and as for BM I've been the opposite going two/three times a day and uncontrollable gas that i cant even hold in :blush: 
We only want two babies, one of each..... Have names for both :winkwink: Scarlett Jade for girl and Michael Jay for a boy :happydance: oh and I have a cheeky early scan booked in for 4th July (my actual doc is the ultrasound dr so said he would:winkwink:) wont here from midwife until around the same time as that first scan :happydance: Finally feels real :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

youngmamttc said:


> That video scared me! 5 out of 6 embryos wont make it until 8 weeks in the womb!! What?!! xx

It wasn't my intention to scare you, but I do feel grateful and will continue to do so with everyday that I make it past because of all the odds. I am a true believer that things always happen for a reason. If it is your time then an angel will protect your little one and make sure things go according to plan!!


----------



## youngmamttc

allforthegirl said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> That video scared me! 5 out of 6 embryos wont make it until 8 weeks in the womb!! What?!! xx
> 
> It wasn't my intention to scare you, but I do feel grateful and will continue to do so with everyday that I make it past because of all the odds. I am a true believer that things always happen for a reason. If it is your time then an angel will protect your little one and make sure things go according to plan!!Click to expand...


Oh i know that wasnt your intention hun. Im just easily scared :dohh:. I think they have their statistics off a bit, i dont think the number of miscarriages is that high at all. Im sure its more like between 10-20% :). Your right though, everything happens for a reason and im so grateful to be here! xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I was trying to do some searching on that and found this:

_"Studies show that about 10% to 20% of women who know they are pregnant have a miscarriage some time before 20 weeks of pregnancy; 80% of these occur in the first 12 weeks."_


----------



## allforthegirl

That is a lot less then that guys was talking about.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah. That guy made it sound so bleak and impossible. But it WAS really cool to see what our bubs look like!


----------



## MamaBear93

That guy must be crazy. :wacko:

I do know that most women unless they were actively TTC have had chemicals that they do not and never will know about for sure. 

I got some scary statistics for that as well. He must be including an estimate of the known and unknown CP's as well.

Or he is just full of it and has no idea what the heck he is talking about. :haha:


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh by the way ladies I had OB/GYN confirm with another urine test this AM and I got :bfp: with their cheapo tests too!! I am now just waiting for the call that I can go get my arm pricked :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww... all the cool kids are getting blood tests. I don't get one.


----------



## Cryssie

I keep thinking about what my mils friend said to her. She's big into spiritual stuff but not religion. When she met me she had a dream about me and hubby having a boy and a girl. I'm kinda wanting to contact her and see if she's had any other findings.


----------



## wtbmummy

GingerPanda said:


> Awww... all the cool kids are getting blood tests. I don't get one.

I don't get one till I've seen my midwife at around 8weeks. So your not alone hun :hugs: 
Although I am a bit naughty and booked a scan which will be at 8+6 :happydance: 
Might get to meet bubs before I've even had my first bloods :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

wtbmummy said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Awww... all the cool kids are getting blood tests. I don't get one.
> 
> I don't get one till I've seen my midwife at around 8weeks. So your not alone hun :hugs:
> Although I am a bit naughty and booked a scan which will be at 8+6 :happydance:
> Might get to meet bubs before I've even had my first bloods :winkwink:Click to expand...


:hugs:

My first midwife appointment will be at 6+3, but I don't know what all she'll do other than ask me a ton of questions and do a pelvic exam. I think it'll be too early for a scan.


----------



## pollydolly

all these test progressions made me have to do an IC this afternoon :haha:
anywho relaxed myself because its darker than 2 days ago :dance: yeeeeyy xx


----------



## wtbmummy

GingerPanda said:


> wtbmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Awww... all the cool kids are getting blood tests. I don't get one.
> 
> I don't get one till I've seen my midwife at around 8weeks. So your not alone hun :hugs:
> Although I am a bit naughty and booked a scan which will be at 8+6 :happydance:
> Might get to meet bubs before I've even had my first bloods :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> My first midwife appointment will be at 6+3, but I don't know what all she'll do other than ask me a ton of questions and do a pelvic exam. I think it'll be too early for a scan.Click to expand...

Wow thats an early MF appointment. Mine wont even contact me till around the 7 weeks mark. I am happy my Dr told me the same EDD as I had predicted :happydance: I only get the scan cause my dr is the ultrasound dr and I see him regularly for my kidney problem so know him quiet well :winkwink: 
Loads of questions and pelvic exam at first mf appointment... Hmmm sounds fun lol This is all new to me and its so exciting :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am getting a blood test because I suffered a suspected ectopic. They will want to make sure that my levels are doubling well, then I will also have a early US to make sure babe is in my uterus!!

Other wise I wouldn't get one at all!! I would just get a regular blood panel done and that is it. Then I would have to wait until 12 weeks before my first US. Also too I will not be able to see a MW because I get the odd heart palpitations and they take the healthiest momma's to be first. MW practices here are fairly new. I didn't get that option with my others.

OMG ladies I can't stop napping. Today I am very tired! I just went for one and now I want to go right back to sleep!! The only reason I am up is cause my monkey was hungry so I had to make him something to eat.


----------



## Cryssie

I'm tired but can't bring myself to nap!

Ill get bloodwork done tomorrow after my appointment. I'll get an early us done probably next week or the week after to make sure there is a baby this time.


----------



## emmancee

I did another test earlier today and the line wasn't any darker then my test 5 days ago :shrug: should I be worried? The tests I did before were the pink first response and the test today was only a cheapie one so do you think that would make a difference? Have sent OH out to buy another first response so I can test again..really want to see the line getting darker....tempted to take first response now but should I wait until FMU?


----------



## Cryssie

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/western-gender-chart.html

This says boy. It was right with Alek. :sad2:


----------



## GingerPanda

emmancee said:


> I did another test earlier today and the line wasn't any darker then my test 5 days ago :shrug: should I be worried? The tests I did before were the pink first response and the test today was only a cheapie one so do you think that would make a difference? Have sent OH out to buy another first response so I can test again..really want to see the line getting darker....tempted to take first response now but should I wait until FMU?

I had a heart attack this morning with a cheapo test. I say try with one of the same tests you were using before at about the same time of day you were taking them before.





Cryssie said:


> https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/western-gender-chart.html
> 
> This says boy. It was right with Alek. :sad2:

Darlin' it has a 50% chance of being right. Take some deep breaths and enjoy this time! Besides, if you have a boy and I have a girl, we can just trade. Everybody's happy. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't find those very accurate!! They are more often wrong then correct. It also says that I will have boy as well. I get a sense that this is wrong. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

This is a neat site to go to. It is a different calculator and I really like it!

https://www.pregnology.com/due-date.php


----------



## wavescrash

GingerPanda said:


> Awww... all the cool kids are getting blood tests. I don't get one.

I'm not getting one either.


----------



## Cryssie

GingerPanda said:


> emmancee said:
> 
> 
> I did another test earlier today and the line wasn't any darker then my test 5 days ago :shrug: should I be worried? The tests I did before were the pink first response and the test today was only a cheapie one so do you think that would make a difference? Have sent OH out to buy another first response so I can test again..really want to see the line getting darker....tempted to take first response now but should I wait until FMU?
> 
> I had a heart attack this morning with a cheapo test. I say try with one of the same tests you were using before at about the same time of day you were taking them before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/western-gender-chart.html
> 
> This says boy. It was right with Alek. :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> Darlin' it has a 50% chance of being right. Take some deep breaths and enjoy this time! Besides, if you have a boy and I have a girl, we can just trade. Everybody's happy. :haha:Click to expand...

Lol. Deal!


----------



## Cryssie

allforthegirl said:


> This is a neat site to go to. It is a different calculator and I really like it!
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/due-date.php

I like that site!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Fmu at 16dpo:happydance:

Soo I get a call from my OB saying my blood test has been rescheduled to Wednesday:growlmad:
So I probably won't have results till Friday, and a my mw appointment at 8 weeks, I'm going to have to lie a little teeny weeny white lie and say I don't know how far along Iam, that way I can get an us :rofl:

As far as symptoms go I'm still having sore boobs, craving in the middle of the night:dohh: and peeing aloooooot.


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> View attachment 624409
> 
> 
> Fmu at 16dpo:happydance:
> 
> Soo I get a call from my OB saying my blood test has been rescheduled to Wednesday:growlmad:
> So I probably won't have results till Friday, and a my mw appointment at 8 weeks, I'm going to have to lie a little teeny weeny white lie and say I don't know how far along Iam, that way I can get an us :rofl:
> 
> As far as symptoms go I'm still having sore boobs, craving in the middle of the night:dohh: and peeing aloooooot.

Your lines look GREAT!! :yipee: 

You are too funny about saying you don't know how far along you are. You think that is going to work? Doesn't your Dr know that you know already?:haha:

I didn't get my second nap in and I am so sleepy still. I haven't been able to get off the couch much today. I am not feeling so hot about it cause I have a lot to do but at the same I really don't care. I am going to have to do a power clean of my house soon!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 624409
> 
> 
> Fmu at 16dpo:happydance:
> 
> Soo I get a call from my OB saying my blood test has been rescheduled to Wednesday:growlmad:
> So I probably won't have results till Friday, and a my mw appointment at 8 weeks, I'm going to have to lie a little teeny weeny white lie and say I don't know how far along Iam, that way I can get an us :rofl:
> 
> As far as symptoms go I'm still having sore boobs, craving in the middle of the night:dohh: and peeing aloooooot.
> 
> Your lines look GREAT!! :yipee:
> 
> You are too funny about saying you don't know how far along you are. You think that is going to work? Doesn't your Dr know that you know already?:haha:
> 
> I didn't get my second nap in and I am so sleepy still. I haven't been able to get off the couch much today. I am not feeling so hot about it cause I have a lot to do but at the same I really don't care. I am going to have to do a power clean of my house soon!!Click to expand...

:wacko: I didn think of that lol

I have to clean too, I can't be bothered really, ill clean before DH comes home in about 9 hours time :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well my DH doesn't care if he comes home to a mess. He grew up in a unkempt home! So he just walks over the boys mess or garbage on the floor. It is very frustrating really. If you have to step over it then pick it up already :growlmad:


----------



## Cryssie

Good lines bmb!

This nausea is kicking my arse.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Well my DH doesn't care if he comes home to a mess. He grew up in a unkempt home! So he just walks over the boys mess or garbage on the floor. It is very frustrating really. If you have to step over it then pick it up already :growlmad:

Tell me about it!

The living room is his closet and were always bickering at each other, I mean the room is 2 feet away change there! He makes me so angry he's so lazy..ugh don't get me started:growlmad:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well my DH doesn't care if he comes home to a mess. He grew up in a unkempt home! So he just walks over the boys mess or garbage on the floor. It is very frustrating really. If you have to step over it then pick it up already :growlmad:
> 
> Tell me about it!
> 
> The living room is his closet and were always bickering at each other, I mean the room is 2 feet away change there! He makes me so angry he's so lazy..ugh don't get me started:growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

When mine does that he denies it! So bad!! Try having another four on top of him doing the same things!! :nope::nope:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

It's his mothers fault, she spoilt way to much and now I have to deal with 2 toddlers!


----------



## allforthegirl

Either way we both have men that just don't get it LOL

So guess what I just did!! I just put the rice in the wrong cupboard. WTH? I never do that! EVER!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Either way we both have men that just don't get it LOL
> 
> So guess what I just did!! I just put the rice in the wrong cupboard. WTH? I never do that! EVER!!

Pregnancy brain my dear!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Either way we both have men that just don't get it LOL
> 
> So guess what I just did!! I just put the rice in the wrong cupboard. WTH? I never do that! EVER!!
> 
> Pregnancy brain my dear!Click to expand...

Well yeah but already? seriously? SMH!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Either way we both have men that just don't get it LOL
> 
> So guess what I just did!! I just put the rice in the wrong cupboard. WTH? I never do that! EVER!!
> 
> Pregnancy brain my dear!Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah but already? seriously? SMH!!Click to expand...

The other day I was at my parents house and were just about to leave to go home, I sat in the car buckled my belt and was looking at DH like ok why aren't you driving...then I remembered I left my toddler asleep there :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Either way we both have men that just don't get it LOL
> 
> So guess what I just did!! I just put the rice in the wrong cupboard. WTH? I never do that! EVER!!
> 
> Pregnancy brain my dear!Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah but already? seriously? SMH!!Click to expand...

I just spent like a whole minute trying to pull a restaurant door open, while there was a big sign on it that said "PUSH". And DH just stood there and snickered at me... because he is a jerkity-jerk-face.

Now I think it's funny, but at the time I was pissed that he didn't help a sista out. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Either way we both have men that just don't get it LOL
> 
> So guess what I just did!! I just put the rice in the wrong cupboard. WTH? I never do that! EVER!!
> 
> Pregnancy brain my dear!Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah but already? seriously? SMH!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just spent like a whole minute trying to pull a restaurant door open, while there was a big sign on it that said "PUSH". And DH just stood there and snickered at me... because he is a jerkity-jerk-face.
> 
> Now I think it's funny, but at the time I was pissed that he didn't help a sista out. :haha:Click to expand...

I am sorry but mine would have gotten a playful smack!

So to add to my stupid-brain as I was walking out the door to take my son to ball I kept having to go back in cause I forgot this and that. Then as I think I gathered everything I get the van door and it wouldn't open (auto open door when the key is on the person). I tried the handle again, I was like what why isn't it wor..... Ooooooh I forgot the keys in the house too.:dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow, we're a mess. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Wow, we're a mess. :haha:

Seriously!! I can't imagine what it is going to be like once the hormones peek!!:blush:

I also thought I was going to fall asleep driving.... so not cool!! Glad I didn't have to go far.

Also as I am driving I got a cramp on my left side that made my leg ache too. I am just glad it was my left leg not my right:wacko:


----------



## Em260

Glad I'm not the only one already having pregnancy brain. I've been chalking mine up to lack of sleep because my insomnia is still going strong! Can't wait to get to the sleep all day and night stage.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ds is making a concoction using strawberry milk, pasta and cheese, right here on the floor and me being the beached whale iam lying on the couch is not doing anything about it.


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Ds is making a concoction using strawberry milk, pasta and cheese, right here on the floor and me being the beached whale iam lying on the couch is not doing anything about it.

:rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Ds is making a concoction using strawberry milk, pasta and cheese, right here on the floor and me being the beached whale iam lying on the couch is not doing anything about it.

Oh dear!! That would make me sick trying to clean that up!! :sick:


----------



## Cryssie

I've been outrageously nauseous all night! I went to make perogies for dinner and added a butter, garlic, onion and pepper mixture to it and kept gagging at the smell! Then i couldn't even eat them! I devoured like 13 honey chicken nuggets though. Then i was still nauseous! I had to have a snack after Alek went to bed but I'm still slightly queasy. Ugh. Fml.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol how will I navigate when I reach 20+ weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> I've been outrageously nauseous all night! I went to make perogies for dinner and added a butter, garlic, onion and pepper mixture to it and kept gagging at the smell! Then i couldn't even eat them! I devoured like 13 honey chicken nuggets though. Then i was still nauseous! I had to have a snack after Alek went to bed but I'm still slightly queasy. Ugh. Fml.

I am kind of glad that that hasn't hit me yet. Though my bbs are not fun right now. I put on a sports bra and can hardly touch them... With my last PG my bbs didn't really bother me at all until the end when they started to grow. No kidding things are different with different PG!! Event he last bfp cycle my bbs hardly bothered me, though I tons more stitch like feelings.


----------



## Cryssie

My boobs feel more full. They have their days when they hurt more. With Alek they hurt a lot in the beginning. I just don't remember being this ill with Alek. I remember only throwing up once with him in the middle of my pregnancy.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

With DS I don't remember having sore boobs, I remember being sick and grossed out by everything, this pregnancy I'm always hungry sore boobs and that's about it really.


----------



## wavescrash

BlueMoonBubba said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Either way we both have men that just don't get it LOL
> 
> So guess what I just did!! I just put the rice in the wrong cupboard. WTH? I never do that! EVER!!
> 
> Pregnancy brain my dear!Click to expand...




Em260 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one already having pregnancy brain. I've been chalking mine up to lack of sleep because my insomnia is still going strong! Can't wait to get to the sleep all day and night stage.

I'm glad it's not just me with the pregnancy brain already. I had it baaaaaad my last pregnancy and it already started hitting me today. I remember last pregnancy I forgot the word for so many common things I used in my job, even as I was looking at them. I couldn't remember the word "stapler" to save my life.

Tonight I was walking somewhere in the store while at work and just stopped, looked around and said "Where the heck am I going?" I literally had no idea where I wanted to go/what I wanted to do.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ommmgg my boooobs are so sore !!!!! Aaaahhhhhh


----------



## youngmamttc

Mine still haven't started hurting :( I feel sad to not have sore boobs haha! Ive got cramp again today but thats about it, no nausea or anything so far but it is only 8AM lol


----------



## Tally05

Hi can I join? I just got my Bfp last night at around 17dpo...i hadnt tested before then. Did a cb digi today which said pregnant 2-3! My due date is approx 5th feb 2014. Its my first pregnancy so im panicking a bit! My only symptoms are sore boobs and light af type cramping that lasts about 10secs if i stand up too quickly. I still cant believe it ive not been using contraception for over two years this is such a shock! x


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome!



I still have no nausea, but my bbs are back to hurting again. I had a break for a couple days.

Soooo tired.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I haven't gotten an official date from the doctor yet, but I'm unofficially Feb. 10! Congrats, ladies!


----------



## capemaylover

Exactly 5w today...going for bloods and scan in a half hour....SUPER nervous


----------



## GingerPanda

Deep breaths!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Welcome ladies! I'll add you to the front page :)

Good luck to all having scans today be sure to update us :flower:
I'm also having cramps and oh so sore boobies, it's all good :)


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!

Wow, so many pages have passed since yesterday!

In regards to what we did differently this month when BDing: Well, the hubs and I decided to relax and have great sex (not thinking about baby making). I orgasmed twice, didn't bother with trying to keep any fluids in and just fell asleep! I honestly didn't think we stood a chance that month as hubs gave me oral (and I've heard that it's bad for sperm)!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Wow, so many pages have passed since yesterday!
> 
> In regards to what we did differently this month when BDing: Well, the hubs and I decided to relax and have great sex (not thinking about baby making). I orgasmed twice, didn't bother with trying to keep any fluids in and just fell asleep! I honestly didn't think we stood a chance that month as hubs gave me oral (and I've heard that it's bad for sperm)!

I've realised with both pregnancies it happens when it's least expected:thumbup: secret is to enjoy:winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome to new ladies :hi: Congrats!!

Today is the day..... going to try and keep myself busy. I am not really nervous, I just want to get it over with so I can hear my numbers increase beautifully!! :dance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Good luck aftg!!


----------



## Cryssie

Today is a busy day for me! Hubby wants to go to the nursery and look at plants then it's off to alek's 24month checkup. Then home for lunch and his nap then i go back out at 230 to my appointment!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Good luck Cryssie,

Bet you're both excited!! :dance:


----------



## wtbmummy

I can SOOOOO relate to the sore bbs :cry: It is so painful ALL THE TIME!!! Wearing a bra is killing all the time, not wearing a bra they are still killing and sooooo tender. Even my hair is enough to make me wanna yell out :haha: 
:hi: to the newbies to the thread. And good luck to those having scans and bloods...... 
So jealous and just can't wait for mine only 31days to go for my us :happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

A lil! 

I'm thinking about starting belly shots this week. Anyone else?


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't know if I will start until I have a belly. I don't like my pounch at all. So I don't want any photos reminding me I have it :haha::blush: I may stay away all together!!


----------



## wtbmummy

Cryssie said:


> A lil!
> 
> I'm thinking about starting belly shots this week. Anyone else?

Yep, DH did one the day we done our digi test :winkwink: Will be doing one every Sunday I think :happydance: 
We also want to do some nice pro maternity photos when I'm about 30weeks :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm going to try to do one every Friday. Had my 4 week one up in my journal last Friday. I have a pooch, too, but I want to remember this!


----------



## wavescrash

Cryssie said:


> A lil!
> 
> I'm thinking about starting belly shots this week. Anyone else?

Yep! I took weekly ones during my last two pregnancies and want to do the same again. I like to have them to compare to previous pregnancies and just for memories.

There's a couple ideas on Pinterest I like in regards to taking belly pictures but I haven't decided what I want to do.

I caved and bought more FRERs last night. I'm going to use one next time I have to go to the bathroom and then another tomorrow or the next day. And then I think I'll finally be done testing lol.


----------



## capemaylover

Good news!!! :thumbup: According to the doc everything looks great. Saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! He said my gest. sac is a good size for being 5 weeks today. Took bloods and will have my numbers by this afternoon! Scheduled next ultrasound and bloods for June 14th and he said that's when we will hear a heart beat.:happydance:(2 days before Father's day!)

With what happened last time (I got to the 5w scan and they couldn't find a gest. sac) my doc knows that I am expecting the worst this time around, but said to me today that seeing a gest. and yolk sac at this stage significantly decreases the chance of m/c to less than 12%. Then after seeing the heart beat next week, down to less than 5%, then once the embryo grows at least 1mm every day or so, it's a less than 1% chance. He definitely made me feel better.

Oh, and confirmed, EDD February 4th!!!
 



Attached Files:







shhhh.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## allforthegirl

So I think MS is starting for me. This morning I was drinking my morning cup of coffee just all good then all of the sudden I took a sip and half way down it was about to come back up. Thank goodness otherwise it would have been all over my computer. Even now after I ate I have this icky feeling, yet I am still starving almost.... Here we go ladies!!


----------



## KellyLouise91

Cape may lover I've just been reading your post I had my scan on the 31st may and they said I was 5 weeks I'm also back on the 14th June that is so mad!! My edd is the 31st jan tho they said but could be early feb my bfs bday is the 4th so I'm thinkin he will get a nice birthday surprise lol x


----------



## GingerPanda

capemaylover said:


> Good news!!! :thumbup: According to the doc everything looks great. Saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac!! He said my gest. sac is a good size for being 5 weeks today. Took bloods and will have my numbers by this afternoon! Scheduled next ultrasound and bloods for June 14th and he said that's when we will hear a heart beat.:happydance:(2 days before Father's day!)
> 
> With what happened last time (I got to the 5w scan and they couldn't find a gest. sac) my doc knows that I am expecting the worst this time around, but said to me today that seeing a gest. and yolk sac at this stage significantly decreases the chance of m/c to less than 12%. Then after seeing the heart beat next week, down to less than 5%, then once the embryo grows at least 1mm every day or so, it's a less than 1% chance. He definitely made me feel better.
> 
> Oh, and confirmed, EDD February 4th!!!

Congrats! Awwww, look at bean!


----------



## capemaylover

KellyLouise91 said:


> Cape may lover I've just been reading your post I had my scan on the 31st may and they said I was 5 weeks I'm also back on the 14th June that is so mad!! My edd is the 31st jan tho they said but could be early feb my bfs bday is the 4th so I'm thinkin he will get a nice birthday surprise lol x

It's so exciting isn't it. How long had you been trying? Do you have any names in mind? Have any feeling of whether its a boy or girl?!?


----------



## Cryssie

Yay first scan pic on the page!

Aftg that's me all day now! And it gets worse at night! 

I took bump pics with Alek starting at like 12 weeks i think. ..


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Yay for scan pix:dance:


----------



## youngmamttc

Ive been absent all day we're packing up to move in a few weeks! 

YAY for scan pic! 

As for the bump pics im too fat to even notice a difference until about 8 month haha!


----------



## Cryssie

Bump pic1 - 4+3 (lmp 4+6)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130604_093344.jpg

I got a pooch but i don't care! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Four more hours until I am at the Dr office!! Just mowed the lawn, did some weeding, now watering the lawn. I want to take a walk with bub but we are going to walk to pick up the older ones from school today! I don't want him wiped out before then.


----------



## Cris_L

Can I join you all? :) My due date is Feb 11, and this is my first. :) This all feels a little surreal still... this was the first month we even tried! We were thinking it'd happen maybe July or August, so we were a little thrown off, heh. But we'll work it out. :) My first positive test was on Friday, which was out 5th anniversary! So far I've felt queasy on and off, especially if I get hungry. And I can't. stop. burping, ugh! Ha. Nice to have a group of people who are all in the same situation!


----------



## wavescrash

Welcome!!


----------



## Cryssie

I have less than a half hour til the dr. I need to drink lots so i can piac (pee in a cup). Lol.


----------



## KellyLouise91

capemaylover said:


> KellyLouise91 said:
> 
> 
> Cape may lover I've just been reading your post I had my scan on the 31st may and they said I was 5 weeks I'm also back on the 14th June that is so mad!! My edd is the 31st jan tho they said but could be early feb my bfs bday is the 4th so I'm thinkin he will get a nice birthday surprise lol x
> 
> It's so exciting isn't it. How long had you been trying? Do you have any names in mind? Have any feeling of whether its a boy or girl?!?Click to expand...

 Yea I'm really excited now I want a boy but got a feeling it's going to be a girl not really talked about names yet lol u got any ideas Hun x


----------



## Cryssie

Double post.


----------



## MamaBear93

Cryssie said:


> My boobs feel more full. They have their days when they hurt more. With Alek they hurt a lot in the beginning. I just don't remember being this ill with Alek. I remember only throwing up once with him in the middle of my pregnancy.




BlueMoonBubba said:


> With DS I don't remember having sore boobs, I remember being sick and grossed out by everything, this pregnancy I'm always hungry sore boobs and that's about it really.




Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Ommmgg my boooobs are so sore !!!!! Aaaahhhhhh




youngmamttc said:


> Mine still haven't started hurting :( I feel sad to not have sore boobs haha! Ive got cramp again today but thats about it, no nausea or anything so far but it is only 8AM lol

Apparently my sore BB's were just late to the party a bit lol. Went to go to bed last night and took my bra off and they plopped out! I have a very tiny structure and smallish BB's so it felt like they were super heavy! And then I poked my left one and owwwww! :haha:

Probably wasn't the best idea I have had :dohh:

But they don't hurt that bad right now they are just really full and heavy and just a bit tender...Good sign for me though :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

So I'm a little paranoid... I took another FRER today with SMU and it's definitely a lot more faint than my previous tests. I know it could be because it was SMU/more diluted but definitely still worrying about it.


----------



## MamaBear93

Call your doc and try for bloodwork. I hope every thing is well with you and your bean!


----------



## Cryssie

Appointment is done. Us next Tuesday. Now I'm waiting to get bloodwork


----------



## Cryssie

6 vials later and I'm tired. Bah.


----------



## wavescrash

MamaBear93 said:


> Call your doc and try for bloodwork. I hope every thing is well with you and your bean!

Thanks dear. I'm going to give it a couple more days and see what happens. Chances are it was just too-diluted urine and all is fine. I have a feeling my doc's office wouldn't be too willing to run blood work. They're a crazy busy office. If tests keep getting lighter though, I'll give a call and ask.

However my boobs are killing me right now... more so than the last couple of days so I'm taking that as a positive sign that the hormones are still raging.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Soo jealous of everyone with their apps! I haven't even rang my doctors surgery yet because I know I wont get any kind of app until 8 or 10 weeks..they don't see the point lol :( so lame


----------



## wavescrash

I don't see my doc until July 1st. I'll be 8 weeks then. It's a busy office so they tend to be booked up so I took the advice of many on here and just called to schedule it now/early just to make sure I have an appointment that worked with my work schedule.


----------



## GingerPanda

Time is crawling as slowly as possible towards my first appointment on June 17th. :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well just finished the first apt. It was just really getting my OB history and then going through the next step which is no constant quantitative hCG, but just one hCG and ultra sound in my 6th week, to make sure babe is in the right spot! That is it that is all she wrote. Tomorrow I am the lucky one to have my full panel done plus more because I have blood anti-bodies. Yippee!!


----------



## Cryssie

Mine was getting history and a swab down there. She didn't even start me on progesterone like i thought which must be a good sign! I'll have an ultrasound at 5+6 based of my lmp.


----------



## Cris_L

My first appointment isn't until July 3rd, but I still booked it. Partly because I just feel better knowing it's on the calendar, but I also wanted to make sure they knew I was pregnant (this is the same gyn I usually go to) in case I have to call with questions or anything. But I agree, time is crawwwwling!

Oh, and they said no ultrasound at the 8 week, not til 12 probably. :(


----------



## Cris_L

wavescrash said:


> I don't see my doc until July 1st. I'll be 8 weeks then. It's a busy office so they tend to be booked up so I took the advice of many on here and just called to schedule it now/early just to make sure I have an appointment that worked with my work schedule.

Hey, my appointment is July 3rd, and my EDD is Feb 11. :) Looks like we're pretty close there! Counting down together. :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I too think time is just crawling at a snails pace. 

Oh one good thing is that he agrees with my due date! :yipee:


----------



## krys

Feb 2 here :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome to all the new bumps! :wave:


----------



## wavescrash

Cris_L said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> I don't see my doc until July 1st. I'll be 8 weeks then. It's a busy office so they tend to be booked up so I took the advice of many on here and just called to schedule it now/early just to make sure I have an appointment that worked with my work schedule.
> 
> Hey, my appointment is July 3rd, and my EDD is Feb 11. :) Looks like we're pretty close there! Counting down together. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:) Here's hoping it passes quickly for us! I'm too impatient for this lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh I thought the yucky feeling was gone but it is back. It went away around supper time, but now it is back.... I actually think my supper may come back up now... Lovely!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Test at docs is +
Bloods done, results will be back on Friday :brat:

First midwife appt 8 weeks, they need my blood results back to determine when I should see the mw.

First us 12 weeks..


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I have lower abdomen pain like real low near my cooch, I'm a little worried 

Tmi 

White sticky discharge.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I think I'm done testing :)

I'll test again with a digi at 6 weeks to see a 3+ that's about it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girls!!!! 

I'm so paranoid I keep going to the loo to check if I'm bleeding help!! It's getting to my head, I think about it day and night I don't wanna lose my pregnancy :(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Welcome new girls xx 

Cryssie, lovely little bump :)

Aftg-when are your beta results back ??


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Girls!!!!
> 
> I'm so paranoid I keep going to the loo to check if I'm bleeding help!! It's getting to my head, I think about it day and night I don't wanna lose my pregnancy :(

Your lines look great!:thumbup: I know it is easier said then done but stop being so worried!:flower:

Have you had m/c's before?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Look what my sister bought me today, first outfit for bub:cloud9:

She liked the blue and thought it was gender neutral ha! I love my sis <3


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!!!
> 
> I'm so paranoid I keep going to the loo to check if I'm bleeding help!! It's getting to my head, I think about it day and night I don't wanna lose my pregnancy :(
> 
> Your lines look great!:thumbup: I know it is easier said then done but stop being so worried!:flower:
> 
> Have you had m/c's before?Click to expand...

Thanks :)

I did in April I had a chemical, and now I'm petrified:wacko:


----------



## MamaBear93

Just a lil update...Got to meet the new OB today and he is a creepy old man! My worst fear! :nope:

Buuuut he has been super understanding about how nervous I am having had a CP last cycle! :thumbup:

He seems to want to take all of the measures he can to find out how my hormone levels are to make sure that this is a viable pregnancy. They took blood today to test progesterone and HCG and I should know the results in the next two days...Then in for another blood test to make sure that my levels are rising :happydance:

And then he wants to do an early US to make sure that babe is in there for sure for the next nine months! :happydance:

I am really glad he is understanding that I have been very worried about all of this.


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!!!
> 
> I'm so paranoid I keep going to the loo to check if I'm bleeding help!! It's getting to my head, I think about it day and night I don't wanna lose my pregnancy :(
> 
> Your lines look great!:thumbup: I know it is easier said then done but stop being so worried!:flower:
> 
> Have you had m/c's before?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I did in April I had a chemical, and now I'm petrified:wacko:Click to expand...

I did too and I expressed to my doctor how I feel and he is doing everything he can so far.

But I am 20 and I have had a baby before and never had any history of m/c so he is worried that my hormone levels aren't right. With my CP AF still came like clockwork the day she was due...just a bit later in the day then usual. And my lines were barely there on my FRER's they NEVER got darker!

But I see GREAT progression in your lines! They look a lot like mine :thumbup:

Did you have AF late with CP? and did your lines ever get darker?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!!!
> 
> I'm so paranoid I keep going to the loo to check if I'm bleeding help!! It's getting to my head, I think about it day and night I don't wanna lose my pregnancy :(
> 
> Your lines look great!:thumbup: I know it is easier said then done but stop being so worried!:flower:
> 
> Have you had m/c's before?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I did in April I had a chemical, and now I'm petrified:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I did too and I expressed to my doctor how I feel and he is doing everything he can so far.
> 
> But I am 20 and I have had a baby before and never had any history of m/c so he is worried that my hormone levels aren't right. With my CP AF still came like clockwork the day she was due...just a bit later in the day then usual. And my lines were barely there on my FRER's they NEVER got darker!
> 
> But I see GREAT progression in your lines! They look a lot like mine :thumbup:
> 
> Did you have AF late with CP? and did your lines ever get darker?Click to expand...

AF showed up 6 days early with my last cycle, my lines never got darker, and AF wasn't even heavy at all, like a normal period.i wish my doctor was as understanding as yours, :dohh:


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh girl you got lucky!

When AF reared her ugly face when I had my cp it was horrible for me the first three days I was having cramps that were crippling me to the floor, and then I bled/spotted until CD12!

I was going to go to the emergency room because I was bleeding so much the first day and it hurt soooo bad!

I feel for you. I didn't think that he was going to go through all of this. I thought I was just going to meet him, get my blood taken, and then as long as the results were positive I would get my first us at 8 weeks for HB...

But then he told me his plans and I was like whoah...thats a lot of stuff...two blood tests, my pap/pregnancy check up, and then two ultrasounds...ugh...thats a lot of stuff but I went through a lot of it with my first child too because I was considered "high risk" because of my age and my very tiny stature...

And maybe if you expressed more how you need more reassurance to keep yourself sane your OB might give in :winkwink:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'll hopefully have a chat with her when I see her again in on Friday, maybe she'll be more understanding..


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I'll hopefully have a chat with her when I see her again in on Friday, maybe she'll be more understanding..

You've got nothing to lose trying to convince her to help :)

Let us know how things go! :thumbup: Good Luck!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I'll hopefully have a chat with her when I see her again in on Friday, maybe she'll be more understanding..
> 
> You've got nothing to lose trying to convince her to help :)
> 
> Let us know how things go! :thumbup: Good Luck!Click to expand...

I will def update, good luck with the rest of your appointments :)


----------



## whigfield

Hey ladies.. I got a VERY faint positive this morning and I am petrified as my last pregnancy I suffered a difficult pregnancy which ultimately resulted in a loss. I hope you don't mind if I just stalk you for a couple of days until I get everything confirmed? :flower:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

whigfield said:


> Hey ladies.. I got a VERY faint positive this morning and I am petrified as my last pregnancy I suffered a difficult pregnancy which ultimately resulted in a loss. I hope you don't mind if I just stalk you for a couple of days until I get everything confirmed? :flower:

Congratulations:flower:

Welcome and I will add your ticker when you're ready:hugs:


----------



## Em260

Bluemoonbubba - I have those same fears as I've had two miscarriages. We just have to believe this is our rainbow baby. :hugs: My DH is so good at calming me down and says that worrying doesn't change the outcome, it only steals the joy of this time. So my motto is to enjoy the time I have with my little bean, even if it's only for a short while. You should talk to your Dr. though. I bet she'll be more understanding once you explain everything. 

Whigfield - welcome!! I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Fx for you!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Rang my doctors surgery... all i got was "a midwife will call u at another date with an appointment" charming hahah


----------



## Cris_L

Does anyone else have *extra* energy?? It was one of the first things I noticed, actually the day before my positive test. I still feel queasy on and off during the day, and I totally crash around 9 PM, but it's actually been easier getting up in the morning, and once I'm up I have more energy than usual. Enjoy it while it lasts I guess! And yeah I'm still taking a test every morning, just to check. :o


----------



## wtbmummy

Cris_L said:


> Does anyone else have *extra* energy?? It was one of the first things I noticed, actually the day before my positive test. I still feel queasy on and off during the day, and I totally crash around 9 PM, but it's actually been easier getting up in the morning, and once I'm up I have more energy than usual. Enjoy it while it lasts I guess! And yeah I'm still taking a test every morning, just to check. :o

Funny you say that actually. At my work I've suddenly got loads faster and keep finishing earlier and everyone keeps asking me why :haha: although I did just think its cause the summer is finally here. Im having a crash at about 4.30 but staying awake to then struggle to sleep at night :shrug: 
I had my first proper ms today :'( tried to eat breakfast but knew it wouldnt stay down so had a yogurt drink n some orange juice. I feel sick right up to my throat but luckily I haven't been sick. (Then inlaws might notice somethings up) Im starving now so going to try and eat so wish me luck :wacko:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Em260 said:


> Bluemoonbubba - I have those same fears as I've had two miscarriages. We just have to believe this is our rainbow baby. :hugs: My DH is so good at calming me down and says that worrying doesn't change the outcome, it only steals the joy of this time. So my motto is to enjoy the time I have with my little bean, even if it's only for a short while. You should talk to your Dr. though. I bet she'll be more understanding once you explain everything.
> 
> Whigfield - welcome!! I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Fx for you!

Thank you, I don't feel so bad anymore, I'm just going to enjoy my time try at least..every twinge every cramps freaks me out, dh is not so calming he doesn't know how I feel he keeps telling me relax! I hate when he says that..oh well I have you lovely ladies to whinge to :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

_ Good morning, all you lovely preggos! _


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Morning Panda :)


----------



## Cryssie

Bmb your hubby sounds like mine. Luckily I'm not cramping a whole lot life with the bo. No bleeding even after she scraped me yesterday for a test. I'm ready for the next two weeks ultrasounds to come. I'm having one next week then if we don't see much I'll have one just over 6 weeks. Then idk when. My dr likes to make us feel reassured.


----------



## GingerPanda

HAHA My test line is finally as dark as the control line!

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_21dpo_zps51cb56ed.jpg

I feel like I've accomplished something. AND I got to use my new camera lens. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB you asked when I will get my betas back.... well I won't. Though I will have a quantitative hCG done this morning when I go it is just supposed to help to know if things are on track when I go for my u/s at 6+ weeks. He doesn't think it is necessary at the moment to do more than the one. I am not bleeding or cramping, so we will just go from there. I was ok with that. :winkwink:

Cris_L Yes I did have extra energy the last few days. I would wake up early and be wide a wake but by the time the evening came I was done! Today though I had more trouble getting out of bed. 

I seem to be more tired today, my bbs are a bit more sore too. So far the ms is not bothering me just yet.

I did buy myself a pretty little skirt with a stretchy belly! I gave away all my Mat stuff all most two years ago now. So I am going to slowly get new stuff. maybe I will take my first pic with that new skirt :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> HAHA My test line is finally as dark as the control line!
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_21dpo_zps51cb56ed.jpg
> 
> I feel like I've accomplished something. AND I got to use my new camera lens. :haha:

Beautiful lines!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Love the camera lens too!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
How are you all today?

I'm okay, I've begun to realise the my anxiety this passed week may be my OCD coming back a little. I've suffered with OCD since I was child. It was finally diagnosed when I was 14/15 years old but by that point it was quite severe. After a year of CBT and medication it was finally under control. I'm now 22 and it has only occasionally bothered me during stressful times in my life (such as an impending exam). I think it's probably hormone related; I find myself washing my hands way more than before the pregnancy and I'm also being overly cautious regarding food, cleaning products etc. I'm hoping that it'll settle in a few weeks.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thank you! It's a Canon EF 50mm 1.8, if you care. :haha: I got it for portraits. I'm going to have sooooooo many pictures of my LO. :blush:


I don't know what all this "extra energy" stuff is about. I don't have any of it. I am drained. DH says he tried to wake me up saying, "Come on, you've got to get up. You've got stuff to do today." And he tried to pull the blankets away, and apparently I swatted him, said "Bitch, I'm sleeping for two," pulled the blankets back, and went back to sleep. I do not remember this. :rofl:


I hope all your numbers come back super!


----------



## capemaylover

Alright ladies, with all the crazy that happened yesterday I forgot to call and get my Beta numbers. So called this morning...drum roll please...
11 dpo (3w+3) = 35.3
15 dpo (4 weeks) = 224
22 dpo (5 weeks) = 3528
Good? Bad?


----------



## GingerPanda

capemaylover said:


> Alright ladies, with all the crazy that happened yesterday I forgot to call and get my Beta numbers. So called this morning...drum roll please...
> 11 dpo (3w+3) = 35.3
> 15 dpo (4 weeks) = 224
> 22 dpo (5 weeks) = 3528
> Good? Bad?

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CKOOmoGKWf0/TaNffi-hkUI/AAAAAAAAGpQ/ou0dC-N6N6Y/s1600/Beta%2BhCG%2Blevel%2Bchart.jpg

Looks good to me!


----------



## capemaylover

GingerPanda said:


> capemaylover said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, with all the crazy that happened yesterday I forgot to call and get my Beta numbers. So called this morning...drum roll please...
> 11 dpo (3w+3) = 35.3
> 15 dpo (4 weeks) = 224
> 22 dpo (5 weeks) = 3528
> Good? Bad?
> 
> https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CKOOmoGKWf0/TaNffi-hkUI/AAAAAAAAGpQ/ou0dC-N6N6Y/s1600/Beta%2BhCG%2Blevel%2Bchart.jpg
> 
> Looks good to me!Click to expand...

Thank you. I am just paranoid.


----------



## GingerPanda

You are just about _perfectly_ in the middle of all those, which is exactly where you should be. Relax for a bit, mama. You deserve it. You're doing awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so here is my new out fit and what I will mark as my 5 week photo. (since it is tomorrow)

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_1394.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

CUTE! And I love all the green stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Cryssie

Aftg! I have a bigger pooch than you and you were worried! Lol.


----------



## Cryssie

Aftg! :thumbsup: I have a bigger pooch than you and you were worried! Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Aftg! :thumbsup: I have a bigger pooch than you and you were worried! Lol.

Lol this was first thing in the morning. Because I have digestive issues I can look even bigger than you lol


----------



## Cryssie

Bah I wont believe it! I'm still struggling with weight i didn't two years ago. Lol.


----------



## youngmamttc

My MIL has already bought our moses basket :O What do i do with it until then lol!


----------



## wtbmummy

K so your prob all going to think I'm nutty now :wacko: 

But does anyone else feel weird laying on their front when trying to sleep????? I know I can't hurt bubs and should be enjoying being able to lay on my front while I still can but it feels odd :haha:

Anyone else???? Or anything else they think is weird now, but really know it's not???? :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I can sometimes lay on my front, but my boobs are too sore most of the time. And the past few days, I've been too bloated to be comfortable.


----------



## allforthegirl

I feel bad to sleep on my right side. Not that I do it a lot but I still feel like I should just stay sleeping on my left. Though sleeping all together is not good right now. My legs are cramping!!


----------



## GingerPanda

What is the "laying on the left side" thing?


----------



## allforthegirl

When you get further along they suggest that you lye on your left side so that babe has a good flow of blood. Apparently there is a artery that runs along our right side and if baby sits on it, it can slow the rate of blood going to babe!!


----------



## Cris_L

GingerPanda said:


> Thank you! It's a Canon EF 50mm 1.8, if you care. :haha: I got it for portraits. I'm going to have sooooooo many pictures of my LO. :blush:

Not caught up with this thread but just wanted to say I'm a photographer (Nikon tho ;) ) and I <3 my 50mm 1.8. Hope you love yours too!



> I don't know what all this "extra energy" stuff is about. I don't have any of it. I am drained. DH says he tried to wake me up saying, "Come on, you've got to get up. You've got stuff to do today." And he tried to pull the blankets away, and apparently I swatted him, said "Bitch, I'm sleeping for two," pulled the blankets back, and went back to sleep. I do not remember this. :rofl:

Haha, I love "sleeping for 2", heh. Unfortunately my extra energy is in the morning, and by this time at night when I have time to do stuff, I start to feel crappy! Pretty much the same pattern every day so far.


----------



## MamaBear93

So...I got my Betas done yesterday...but still waiting on the results...might get them sometime in the next hour but I doubt it...Hoping I get to know by tomorrow...:coffee:

Then I will have another beta Tuesday next week...And if all goes well the doc can just give me my dang pap and get it over with so I can hear my little bean :thumbup:


----------



## Cryssie

I'm a horrible right side sleeper!

I've been slaving(and not making dinner whoops.. :blush:) for the past HOUR trying to come up with a card to put the us pic in for my parents and inlaws.. Annnnnnnnd..

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/S_44960_1370475247_47d0673c-6902-4abc-a8b8-f4d8f4273c0d_notecardspressppah_0_4x6_0_0_0_2.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/S_44960_1370475247_47d0673c-6902-4abc-a8b8-f4d8f4273c0d_notecardspressppah_0_4x6_0_1_0_2.jpg

I made this.


----------



## MamaBear93

When I was PG with DD I started sleeping on my left side with a body pillow behind me and a pillow in between my legs. It worked wonders to keep me laying on my left side. I started doing it right when I found out I was PG because I knew it would be hard to get used to. Don't want to put that much space between me and DH but it's for the good of the babe!


----------



## Cryssie

I decided I didn't like the "oh snap" so i moved congrats to the outside. I love it more now!


----------



## wavescrash

BlueMoonBubba said:


> View attachment 625005
> 
> 
> I think I'm done testing :)
> 
> I'll test again with a digi at 6 weeks to see a 3+ that's about it.

Was that a test a day? My FRER's don't seem to be getting darker and I can't afford anymore lol.



BlueMoonBubba said:


> Girls!!!!
> 
> I'm so paranoid I keep going to the loo to check if I'm bleeding help!! It's getting to my head, I think about it day and night I don't wanna lose my pregnancy :(

That was me today. Twice I swore I was bleeding and ran to the bathroom but all was well. I'm going to give myself a stroke I'm sure.



GingerPanda said:


> Thank you! It's a Canon EF 50mm 1.8, if you care. :haha: I got it for portraits. I'm going to have sooooooo many pictures of my LO. :blush:

Jealous! I want that lens!



wtbmummy said:


> K so your prob all going to think I'm nutty now :wacko:
> 
> But does anyone else feel weird laying on their front when trying to sleep????? I know I can't hurt bubs and should be enjoying being able to lay on my front while I still can but it feels odd :haha:
> 
> Anyone else???? Or anything else they think is weird now, but really know it's not???? :shrug:

I'm a belly sleeper and still do from time to time but I've found it's very uncomfortable to lay on my back. I feel so much pressure and weight in my lower abdomen, I can't lay on my back for very long anymore.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wavescrash yes that was yesterday's I have the doctors one and it seems lighter, Dw Hun you're safe as long as you're NOT bleeding..

Ok, so I went to my doctor today again because she requested to see me, she said she wanted to give me an ultrasound at 6 weeks (yes!!!) because I was referred to as high risk pregnancy due to CP last month, my betas will be out tomorrow and she said well see how we go. She sad I'm good as long as I'm not bleeding and I don't need a serial bhcg done.

I'm happy with what she said, seems like she cares, she also prescribed me with 500 mg folic acid, plus the Elevet I'm taking it has 800 mg folic acid with some other vitamins she said its ok to take both.

Cute bumps!! 

I'm so bloated I feel like I'm 20 weeks pregnant hahahah!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yay BMB that is great news!

Anyone else feel like they have been kicked in the gut? My lower abs are sore or bruised like!! No cramping just sore!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie that sounds like a sweet idea!


----------



## wavescrash

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Wavescrash yes that was yesterday's I have the doctors one and it seems lighter, Dw Hun you're safe as long as you're NOT bleeding..

Thanks. That's what I keep telling myself - no bleeding, no cramping so all should be well. But then I think about all the women who've posted about their missed m/c's and then I worry about that lol.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Yay BMB that is great news!
> 
> Anyone else feel like they have been kicked in the gut? My lower abs are sore or bruised like!! No cramping just sore!!

Yes!! Also my nipples are so sore and erect :haha: they hurt so much, my boobs are also sore, but hub doesn't seem to get the point :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

So far mine has been cautious. I know what you mean BMB about sore erected nipples. I just took off my bra to get ready for bed and bbs felt a little bit heavy and achey then when my nipples started to get hard I was like Oooo I can feel that!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol I hate the feeling I started sleeping without sports bra it's too sore, anyways I'm really excited about my US!


----------



## Cryssie

My boobs hurt bad too especially after hubby just squished them while dtd. :blush: I feel like I'm tingling from my c section scar down. Inside and out. No cramps except a tiny one after the big o. And still no spotting.


----------



## wavescrash

Okay so I was worried about my FRER from yesterday because it was lighter than the previous two tests. The one from this morning was darker than yesterday but not much darker than the first one - four days ago. Thoughts? Am I just too paranoid?

1. 14dpo FMU (top test)
2. 15dpo FMU
3. 16dpo SMU
4. 17dpo FMU (bottom test)

And then my IC progression... does it look like progression to you or just staying the same?
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 14









2.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wavescrash

Also, real quick before I go to bed... my 4 week "bump" picture.
 



Attached Files:







4wks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cute bump :)

These are very much getting darker Hun, you're in till the end :)


----------



## MamaBear93

BMB I am so glad she helped you calm your nerves! Good thing you decided to talk to her right? :thumbup: Good luck!

Well just a little update...still haven't gotten the results from my betas buuuutt...just to calm my nerves about it I went and bought the test and confirm pack of FRER's today and I got these and I feel sooooo much better now! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am much more cinfident and completely DONE POAS from now on :flower:
 



Attached Files:







control line almost nonexistent.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MamaBear93

wavescrash said:


> Okay so I was worried about my FRER from yesterday because it was lighter than the previous two tests. The one from this morning was darker than yesterday but not much darker than the first one - four days ago. Thoughts? Am I just too paranoid?
> 
> 1. 14dpo FMU (top test)
> 2. 15dpo FMU
> 3. 16dpo SMU
> 4. 17dpo FMU (bottom test)
> 
> And then my IC progression... does it look like progression to you or just staying the same?

Before you freak out too much (if that hasn't already happened) Don't compare every day compare every two days and see if that helps. Your levels just may not be rising super fast. My ob said it can take up to 78hours for your levels to "double" and if you think about it if that first FRER picked up as little as 10mIU's of HCG or less then that would mean your levels would still just be creeping toward 20mIU's! Slow down and stop testing so much you are going to freak your self out. Try to relax and if you don't have kids yet enjoy this special time with you DH and if you do already have LO's then spend some quality family time together seriously try not to stress so much! You will be fine :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

Im super worried, my symptoms are dying off! Ive still got AF cramps and itchy boobs but my nausea died off and ive never gotten sore boobs yet. Am i just worrying about nothing? xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> BMB I am so glad she helped you calm your nerves! Good thing you decided to talk to her right? :thumbup: Good luck!
> 
> Well just a little update...still haven't gotten the results from my betas buuuutt...just to calm my nerves about it I went and bought the test and confirm pack of FRER's today and I got these and I feel sooooo much better now! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am much more cinfident and completely DONE POAS from now on :flower:

Great lines!! 

I'm really glad I spoke to her she seems understanding and knows where I'm coming from she reassured me which was great:thumbup:



youngmamttc said:


> Im super worried, my symptoms are dying off! Ive still got AF cramps and itchy boobs but my nausea died off and ive never gotten sore boobs yet. Am i just worrying about nothing? xx


I have cramps too on and off and I keep going to the loo to check, you're fine, go get a blood test done to put your mind at ease, you're just one of the lucky ones without symptoms, enjoy your pregnancy:hugs: and try to relax, every pregnancy is different :flower:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Today I'm craving lemons and salt..mmmmmmmmmm yum!


----------



## youngmamttc

I didnt find out with DD until 8 weeks so i musnt of had symptoms then either i guess :S lol xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I got unsubscribed! But I'm back now.

Cute bump, WavesCrash! The lens was pretty cheap as far as lenses go. It was like $110. The 1.4 is better made, but also closer to $400.

Cris_L, you're a photographer? That's so awesome! I'd love to see some of your work sometime! I like to pretend I'm one, but I've got no real experience. Just a low-end Canon DSLR (T3) and a couple of lenses. :blush:

YoungMamaTTC, I've got cramps, too. My symptoms also keep coming and going. I'm pretty sure it's normal.

Cryssie, super cute card! We already have it worked out for how we're going to tell MIL. It's gonna be interesting. :haha:

AllForTheGirl, YES! My ab muscles feel like I've done a ton of crunches! They're achy and tired!

AFM, really fighting an acidy stomach and what might be the beginnings of nausea this morning. Hungry, but I don't know if I should eat. :wacko:


----------



## Em260

wavescrash said:


> Okay so I was worried about my FRER from yesterday because it was lighter than the previous two tests. The one from this morning was darker than yesterday but not much darker than the first one - four days ago. Thoughts? Am I just too paranoid?
> 
> 1. 14dpo FMU (top test)
> 2. 15dpo FMU
> 3. 16dpo SMU
> 4. 17dpo FMU (bottom test)
> 
> And then my IC progression... does it look like progression to you or just staying the same?

Don't forget sometimes your pee is more dilute than other times so that will affect the lines. I also noticed different boxes of tests have different line darkness too.


----------



## Em260

Just went in for my last beta. Fingers crossed! I should have the results back in a few hours. If the numbers are good my first ultrasound is next Tuesday. I can't wait!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Don't know why they call it morning sickness, I have midnight sickness :sick:


----------



## wtbmummy

Hi Ladies,

There's always so much going on in here it's hard to keep up :winkwink: 
EM260- I hope it's good news and you get a us next week, so soon too how awesome for you :happydance:

Today I am just LOVING being pregnant.... Now I know this is my first and only the begining but I really do love being pregnant sooooo much :happydance: It's the strangest and most amazing feeling in the world to know I have an actual baby growing inside me thats going to be half DH and half me. Who would have ever thought it would feel so amazing. So far I don't even mind the awful symptoms cause I know it's all for our baby. 

Ok might be being a bit emotional today but I just can't believe how happy and amazing I feel :blush: Until DH and myself were ready the thought of something growing in me REALLY freaked me out :haha: Now I know it's amazing :thumbup: 

Anyone else feel amazed they have created a little miracle????


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Yes me! I'm actually looking at 9weeks ultrasounds on YouTube and think t myself, omg! In less than 5 weeks my bub will wiggle like that its an amazing feeling!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats to all those in "apple seed" week :dance:


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I am also excited that you are getting am early u/s that means we are going to have tons of scan pics to show off!!

Wave some people do just feel good one day not so much the next. Yesterday I had hardly any nausea, like the day before, also my boobs hurt one day and not as much the next. I am sure you are fine, but if you are worried then just approach your Dr about it. There are a few of us on here that have had recent losses and as horrible as it is there is nothing anyone can do. I do want EVERYONE to know that if a PG fails that the little baby spirit that chose you to be his/her mother and father will not leave you just because the physical did not work out!! It will stay with you and be with you until it has been born!! On a happier note just know Wave that you sound normal!!

Em, and MummaBear GL with your results!!

Ginger I too woke up this morning feeling icky. I don't think today is going to be a good day for ms. I got a break yesterday!!

AFM like I said i woke icky feeling, my bbs are even more sore, and I woke up really hot this morning so I had to get out of bed!! Plus I had to pee LOL


----------



## Ladybuggz

What a stressful day I'm having so far. The hubs has come down with severe vomitting since 8am this morning (thinking it's gastro) and I've got my final piece of uni work due in tomorrow (and have 600 words to write till it's finished). I want to be caring for the hubs but, at the same time, am feeling cautious as I really don't want to get ill, plus I've got to get this essay finished. Why does everything seem to happen at once? Feeling teary ladies :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Things happen like this cause it helps challenge us cause once baby is here you will even have more challenges to go through. I am sure your DH will understand!!


----------



## allforthegirl

So I would lobe for all of you to follow me here on https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/my-pregnancy/?u=16762

I will be posting pics and such to follow along with. Would love for you to join with me so we can give each other a tad bit more support!!


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Congrats to all those in "apple seed" week :dance:

TOMORROW! :dance:




Ladybuggz said:


> What a stressful day I'm having so far. The hubs has come down with severe vomitting since 8am this morning (thinking it's gastro) and I've got my final piece of uni work due in tomorrow (and have 600 words to write till it's finished). I want to be caring for the hubs but, at the same time, am feeling cautious as I really don't want to get ill, plus I've got to get this essay finished. Why does everything seem to happen at once? Feeling teary ladies :(

Aww, I hope your DH feels better soon. If it makes you feel better, I would stay away from him too. You need to worry about you and baby. Just make sure he stays hydrated, and work on your paper. Everything is going to be okay. :hugs:


----------



## pollydolly

first bout of morning sickness today ladies! had to run to the loo when I stood up out of bed :haha: 

and can baby brain hit this early?!
I spread sugar on my toast today instead of butter & put the butter in the mug cupboard instead of the fridge... hehehe x


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thanks for the encouragement girls. Just spoke to my dad on the phone and had a little cry, think I'm just feeling a little emotional and overwhelmed today. Let's hope these hormones calm down in 2nd tri!


----------



## allforthegirl

pollydolly said:


> first bout of morning sickness today ladies! had to run to the loo when I stood up out of bed :haha:
> 
> and can baby brain hit this early?!
> I spread sugar on my toast today instead of butter & put the butter in the mug cupboard instead of the fridge... hehehe x

Yes the other day I put the rice down with the pots and pans which is all the way on the end of the kitchen from where the rice should go :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> Thanks for the encouragement girls. Just spoke to my dad on the phone and had a little cry, think I'm just feeling a little emotional and overwhelmed today. Let's hope these hormones calm down in 2nd tri!

You will have good and bad days love!! :hugs: I am sure you will find a way to cope!:flower:


----------



## pollydolly

allforthegirl said:


> pollydolly said:
> 
> 
> first bout of morning sickness today ladies! had to run to the loo when I stood up out of bed :haha:
> 
> and can baby brain hit this early?!
> I spread sugar on my toast today instead of butter & put the butter in the mug cupboard instead of the fridge... hehehe x
> 
> Yes the other day I put the rice down with the pots and pans which is all the way on the end of the kitchen from where the rice should go :rofl:Click to expand...

these hormones are insane ha x


----------



## allforthegirl

Agreed!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I need to clean my kitchen, but every time I get up, I start to feel super icky. :wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine has faded away again! It is still there but not really bad. I can get things done anyways. Though I go to eat something cause I am very hungry and I just can't bring myself to eat anything.... so this morning is more food aversions than ms....


----------



## Ladybuggz

On a positive note, how great is knowing that everyday that passes is a day closer to meeting our babies! Can't believe we'll be approaching 5 weeks in the next few days! Eeeeek!

Other than feeling emotional I haven't really had many symptoms so far, my breasts aren't too bad, only the occasional twinge and I haven't had any MS yet, just feeling hungry all day!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes you are right!! I love seeing on the countdown site there is a % of how far you have come and every other day it keeps moving. I love seeing it get closer and closer!!


----------



## GingerPanda

It's so exciting!


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl- Congrats on your Appleseed today! Can't believe you were a poppyseed last week, it's amazing how quickly those bubs grow!


----------



## allforthegirl

In only a week babe will be big as a sweet pea! No wonder we are so tired!! :rofl:


----------



## Cris_L

GingerPanda said:


> Cris_L, you're a photographer? That's so awesome! I'd love to see some of your work sometime! I like to pretend I'm one, but I've got no real experience. Just a low-end Canon DSLR (T3) and a couple of lenses. :blush:

Here's my FB page if you wanna look! I've only been doing portraits abut a year, but I love it! 
_*Edited - please read the forum rules!*_


> When using BabyandBump, be polite, do not break the law, and *do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising*.




BlueMoonBubba said:


> Don't know why they call it morning sickness, I have midnight sickness :sick:

I know! Well, not midnight, but I feel awesome in the mornings, and horrible evry night around like 6-7PM. Bleh.



pollydolly said:


> and can baby brain hit this early?!

Heh, don't care if it does or not, it's officially my excuse now. ;)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, sorry not posted in a few days, been a busy week at work. 

Anyone else finding it hard to keep things a secret at work? I'm evidently very tired, eating differently, unsteady on my feet and I've stopped drinking the communal tea but brining in decaf now. And my boobs are so sore I can't wear my stethoscope around my neck anymore!! One of the nurses has already guessed and I'm only 4+4! Was hoping to keep it a secret for a bit longer yet. Got my first scan at 7+1 so was going to spill the beans then...

BlueMoonBubba - I'm missing off the front page :cry: :haha: - would you mind adding me a ticker? Thank you!

Hope everyone else is doing ok? :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> In only a week babe will be big as a sweet pea! No wonder we are so tired!! :rofl:

Ha ha - when DH next asks why I'm so tired I'm going to tell him this! He doesn't quite get it yet!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies, sorry not posted in a few days, been a busy week at work.
> 
> Anyone else finding it hard to keep things a secret at work? I'm evidently very tired, eating differently, unsteady on my feet and I've stopped drinking the communal tea but brining in decaf now. And my boobs are so sore I can't wear my stethoscope around my neck anymore!! One of the nurses has already guessed and I'm only 4+4! Was hoping to keep it a secret for a bit longer yet. Got my first scan at 7+1 so was going to spill the beans then...
> 
> BlueMoonBubba - I'm missing off the front page :cry: :haha: - would you mind adding me a ticker? Thank you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok? :flower:

Dont feel too badly. With my fourth I had a lady in the other complex from me yell out congrats to me across the parking lot, when I was still very early pg. I almost started to cry:cry: cause I was so bloated I looked 5-6 months already. :dohh: I am hoping that won't happen this time around. So far so good!!


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> In only a week babe will be big as a sweet pea! No wonder we are so tired!! :rofl:
> 
> Ha ha - when DH next asks why I'm so tired I'm going to tell him this! He doesn't quite get it yet!!!Click to expand...

That is almost triple the size of an apple seed!! Why not sign your DH up for a weekly email from like thebump.com or babycenter.com so that he gets all the same stuff you do and he can understand and feel as special as you do!!:thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry not posted in a few days, been a busy week at work.
> 
> Anyone else finding it hard to keep things a secret at work? I'm evidently very tired, eating differently, unsteady on my feet and I've stopped drinking the communal tea but brining in decaf now. And my boobs are so sore I can't wear my stethoscope around my neck anymore!! One of the nurses has already guessed and I'm only 4+4! Was hoping to keep it a secret for a bit longer yet. Got my first scan at 7+1 so was going to spill the beans then...
> 
> BlueMoonBubba - I'm missing off the front page :cry: :haha: - would you mind adding me a ticker? Thank you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok? :flower:
> 
> Dont feel too badly. With my fourth I had a lady in the other complex from me yell out congrats to me across the parking lot, when I was still very early pg. I almost started to cry:cry: cause I was so bloated I looked 5-6 months already. :dohh: I am hoping that won't happen this time around. So far so good!!Click to expand...

Ha ha that made me laugh!! I have bad endo and sometime my tummy would swell up so big people would ask me how far gone I was! Funny sometimes but when I hit my year TTC and one miscarriage under my belt it could really hurt. Cannot wait to get a real proper bump and show it off!!


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry not posted in a few days, been a busy week at work.
> 
> Anyone else finding it hard to keep things a secret at work? I'm evidently very tired, eating differently, unsteady on my feet and I've stopped drinking the communal tea but brining in decaf now. And my boobs are so sore I can't wear my stethoscope around my neck anymore!! One of the nurses has already guessed and I'm only 4+4! Was hoping to keep it a secret for a bit longer yet. Got my first scan at 7+1 so was going to spill the beans then...
> 
> BlueMoonBubba - I'm missing off the front page :cry: :haha: - would you mind adding me a ticker? Thank you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok? :flower:
> 
> Dont feel too badly. With my fourth I had a lady in the other complex from me yell out congrats to me across the parking lot, when I was still very early pg. I almost started to cry:cry: cause I was so bloated I looked 5-6 months already. :dohh: I am hoping that won't happen this time around. So far so good!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha that made me laugh!! I have bad endo and sometime my tummy would swell up so big people would ask me how far gone I was! Funny sometimes but when I hit my year TTC and one miscarriage under my belt it could really hurt. Cannot wait to get a real proper bump and show it off!!Click to expand...

I too have endo, so I know what you mean!! My fourth also caused lots of cramping and the Dr said it was do to my Endo stretching out and it would go away. I was so glad when it did. It is the only real way to get rid of it, even for it is for about a year!


----------



## wtbmummy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just had a text message come through on an unknown number :shrug: When I read it.....

It's from my midwife :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Shes booked me in for my first appt for 11/7 at 11am. (luckily thats the day my July holiday starts) I would have already had my dating scan by then too :happydance: Feeling SSSSOOOOO excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

wtbmummy said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I just had a text message come through on an unknown number :shrug: When I read it.....
> 
> It's from my midwife :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Shes booked me in for my first appt for 11/7 at 11am. (luckily thats the day my July holiday starts) I would have already had my dating scan by then too :happydance: Feeling SSSSOOOOO excited :happydance::happydance:

Eeek very exciting - can't wait to start seeing scan pictures!


----------



## GingerPanda

Can't believe we're approaching 5 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies, sorry not posted in a few days, been a busy week at work.
> 
> Anyone else finding it hard to keep things a secret at work? I'm evidently very tired, eating differently, unsteady on my feet and I've stopped drinking the communal tea but brining in decaf now. And my boobs are so sore I can't wear my stethoscope around my neck anymore!! One of the nurses has already guessed and I'm only 4+4! Was hoping to keep it a secret for a bit longer yet. Got my first scan at 7+1 so was going to spill the beans then...
> 
> BlueMoonBubba - I'm missing off the front page :cry: :haha: - would you mind adding me a ticker? Thank you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok? :flower:

I have only told my boss for dr appointments no one else knows until i have my us and see the babe.

My hours got changed at work for the month until someone goes on a vacation. 8 to 2! Woot.

So i told hubby and he was acting bitchy I hung up on him and got teary eyed. Love the hormones!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Glad I'm not the only one who looks a few months pregnant. I've never been so bloated, I'm wearing loose fitted dresses and that stomach still pokes through! Looks like I won't need to be telling anyone about the pregnancy, they'll know the moment they look at me! I look forward to the month where the bloat will be all baby ^.^

Cryssie- Tell me about it! I've cried twice today already!


----------



## MamaBear93

Lol. You ladies are so active here! It is crazy hard to keep up! Well an update from me no results on my Betas yet but I had a dream last night that I did get results and the levels were in the 700's lol :shrug::winkwink:

Should be getting the results today...I hope...

I was going a bit mad last night and decided to take some more tests...So here you go...Test line is DARKER then the control line! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







control line almost nonexistent.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## allforthegirl

Woot Woot!! My first u/s is booked for June 13th!! I will be exactly 6 weeks that day! How exciting is this!! :wohoo: Bring on next week!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Yey! Lucky you! Early US rock!

I wish my doc would let me just schedule the appoinment and get it over with. I am not liking this waiting thing. especially since my OB's office is only open mon-thurs and that means if they dont get the results for my betas toda I will have to wait until monday to find out! oh my. I just don't like waiting for a definitive answer from my OB about my pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I am still waiting for a call back from a midwife lmao so I have yet to even speak to anyone :( fun fun


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I am still waiting for a call back from a midwife lmao so I have yet to even speak to anyone :( fun fun

Well hopefully you don't have to wait too much longer!! Once you do I am sure it will set a whole new excitement level for you!!:happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you :) I


----------



## Ladybuggz

How do you ladies have US appointments already booked? I'm new to this, but just presumed that it's sorted out during the first midwife appointment? I've got my first appointment on the 27th June (I'll be 7w6d).


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry not posted in a few days, been a busy week at work.
> 
> Anyone else finding it hard to keep things a secret at work? I'm evidently very tired, eating differently, unsteady on my feet and I've stopped drinking the communal tea but brining in decaf now. And my boobs are so sore I can't wear my stethoscope around my neck anymore!! One of the nurses has already guessed and I'm only 4+4! Was hoping to keep it a secret for a bit longer yet. Got my first scan at 7+1 so was going to spill the beans then...
> 
> BlueMoonBubba - I'm missing off the front page :cry: :haha: - would you mind adding me a ticker? Thank you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok? :flower:
> 
> Dont feel too badly. With my fourth I had a lady in the other complex from me yell out congrats to me across the parking lot, when I was still very early pg. I almost started to cry:cry: cause I was so bloated I looked 5-6 months already. :dohh: I am hoping that won't happen this time around. So far so good!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha that made me laugh!! I have bad endo and sometime my tummy would swell up so big people would ask me how far gone I was! Funny sometimes but when I hit my year TTC and one miscarriage under my belt it could really hurt. Cannot wait to get a real proper bump and show it off!!Click to expand...
> 
> I too have endo, so I know what you mean!! My fourth also caused lots of cramping and the Dr said it was do to my Endo stretching out and it would go away. I was so glad when it did. It is the only real way to get rid of it, even for it is for about a year!Click to expand...

Ah that makes sense - I have some serious cramping going on!!



Ladybuggz said:


> How do you ladies have US appointments already booked? I'm new to this, but just presumed that it's sorted out during the first midwife appointment? I've got my first appointment on the 27th June (I'll be 7w6d).

Is this your first pregnancy? If all is ok you won't get a scan until your approx 12 weeks (it's where they properly date you. Often in the USA with private healthcare they get scans earlier and more often. I'm in UK but get an early scan as I miscarried in January. They book it in for 7 weeks as it's far enough along to see a heartbeat for reassurance but too early for them to accurately date you so you still get a scan at 12 weeks. :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> How do you ladies have US appointments already booked? I'm new to this, but just presumed that it's sorted out during the first midwife appointment? I've got my first appointment on the 27th June (I'll be 7w6d).

Only reason I have one already booked, for as soon as it is, is because I had an suspected ectopic, so they want to make sure babe is in the uterus. Otherwise I would be waiting until 12weeks too, and I am in Canada


----------



## Ladybuggz

Ah, thanks for the info ladies! Yep, this is my first pregnancy, so it makes sense. I can't wait for my first midwife appointment, I really want that blood test!


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Ladybuggz said:
> 
> 
> How do you ladies have US appointments already booked? I'm new to this, but just presumed that it's sorted out during the first midwife appointment? I've got my first appointment on the 27th June (I'll be 7w6d).
> 
> Only reason I have one already booked, for as soon as it is, is because I had an suspected ectopic, so they want to make sure babe is in the uterus. Otherwise I would be waiting until 12weeks too, and I am in CanadaClick to expand...

Why do they suspect ectopic? Spotting? Pain? Just curious. Hoping (of course!) that babe is where it needs to be!


----------



## wavescrash

Well I came home from work and went to the bathroom and there was some bright red blood. No cramping or clots yet put I put a pad on and have had to pee 3x in the last hour and a half or so. There's some light pink when I wipe now and the last time I went to the bathroom, 3 drops of blood fell into the toilet but when I wiped, it wasn't that bad so I have no idea what's going on.

My m/c at 7 weeks and my chemical in 2011 started off with nasty cramps and lots of bleeding so it was pretty obvious but this is nothing like those experiences so I don't know what the deal is.

I don't have cramps but feel twinges. I'm RH- so I have to get the RHOgam shot (or the Anti D Injection, I believe it's called overseas) but I don't know if that applies this early in pregnancy. Normally you get it at like 28 weeks and then when the baby's born OR whenever you have any bleeding in pregnancy.

I googled but really didn't get any answers. Part of me wants to go to the ER since it's after doctor's hours and I don't have a day off work until Tuesday but I know it's likely too early to see anything on an ultrasound so what could they really do for me? I wonder if part of it is a UTI (since I had to pee so much) but I don't think that causes vaginal bleeding based off what I read.

No idea. Any input ladies?


----------



## Cryssie

allforthegirl said:


> Woot Woot!! My first u/s is booked for June 13th!! I will be exactly 6 weeks that day! How exciting is this!! :wohoo: Bring on next week!!

Two days after mine! Yay!


----------



## Cryssie

Ladybuggz said:


> How do you ladies have US appointments already booked? I'm new to this, but just presumed that it's sorted out during the first midwife appointment? I've got my first appointment on the 27th June (I'll be 7w6d).

We both had miscarriages last pregnancy so our docs want to make us assured.


----------



## GingerPanda

Some bleeding is normal, but if it were me, I would be calling the doctor or hospital or something just to ask them if I needed to come in. Just describing it over the phone, maybe they would be able to tell you if it was normal or not? I hope everything is okay, and bean was just snuggling in!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybuggz said:
> 
> 
> How do you ladies have US appointments already booked? I'm new to this, but just presumed that it's sorted out during the first midwife appointment? I've got my first appointment on the 27th June (I'll be 7w6d).
> 
> Only reason I have one already booked, for as soon as it is, is because I had an suspected ectopic, so they want to make sure babe is in the uterus. Otherwise I would be waiting until 12weeks too, and I am in CanadaClick to expand...
> 
> Why do they suspect ectopic? Spotting? Pain? Just curious. Hoping (of course!) that babe is where it needs to be!Click to expand...

I had the suspected ectopic at the end of Jan. I went into the ER because of strange pinkish/peachish/brownish blood and some cramping. When they did an u/s, and my lining was very thin, too thin to have been PG, and they also found a copus leteum cyst(how every you spell it) and another mass on my right ovary. My hCg was also very low for almost 7 weeks PG. So at that time they gave me the methotrexate shot to spot the PG.



wavescrash said:


> Well I came home from work and went to the bathroom and there was some bright red blood. No cramping or clots yet put I put a pad on and have had to pee 3x in the last hour and a half or so. There's some light pink when I wipe now and the last time I went to the bathroom, 3 drops of blood fell into the toilet but when I wiped, it wasn't that bad so I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> My m/c at 7 weeks and my chemical in 2011 started off with nasty cramps and lots of bleeding so it was pretty obvious but this is nothing like those experiences so I don't know what the deal is.
> 
> I don't have cramps but feel twinges. I'm RH- so I have to get the RHOgam shot (or the Anti D Injection, I believe it's called overseas) but I don't know if that applies this early in pregnancy. Normally you get it at like 28 weeks and then when the baby's born OR whenever you have any bleeding in pregnancy.
> 
> I googled but really didn't get any answers. Part of me wants to go to the ER since it's after doctor's hours and I don't have a day off work until Tuesday but I know it's likely too early to see anything on an ultrasound so what could they really do for me? I wonder if part of it is a UTI (since I had to pee so much) but I don't think that causes vaginal bleeding based off what I read.
> 
> No idea. Any input ladies?

Sounds like a broken blood vessel from your growing uterus. If you have no cramping I am sure that is what it is. If it gets worse go into the ER. Just call your Dr and let them know what happened. I am sure everything will be ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

I second calling the dr! With my son i bled for a day or so at 8 weeks which was normal. Elevated my feet and didn't do much and it went away. I didn't bleed at all until right before my d&c with the blighted ovum. I had a brief brown bleed with this pregnancy last Saturday that lasted a couple of bathroom trips.


----------



## wavescrash

GingerPanda said:


> Some bleeding is normal, but if it were me, I would be calling the doctor or hospital or something just to ask them if I needed to come in. Just describing it over the phone, maybe they would be able to tell you if it was normal or not? I hope everything is okay, and bean was just snuggling in!

I just feel like if I call in, they'll say to just watch out for cramping or clotting or filling a pad an hour or something like that. I know that if it does lead to a m/c, nothing can be done to stop it from happening but I also want to know especially if it's NOT a m/c. For example if it's a yeast infection or UTI and I need antibiotics to treat it before it _does _lead to a problem with the pregnancy itself, you know?

I'm reading such conflicting stories so it's hard to just relax... so many people say no cramps is a good sign whereas so many say they had no pain with their m/c at all and light bleeding was their only sign.

I worry that I overworked myself at work today, I was on my feet for 8 hours. I work the next several days on my feet for 8 hours at a time so if I need to take time off/rest I'd need a doctor's note for something like that. But on the other hand I feel like they'll just laugh me off if I go to the ER because it _is_ so early in my pregnancy.


----------



## allforthegirl

wavescrash said:


> I just feel like if I call in, they'll say to just watch out for cramping or clotting or filling a pad an hour or something like that. I know that if it does lead to a m/c, nothing can be done to stop it from happening but I also want to know especially if it's NOT a m/c. For example if it's a yeast infection or UTI and I need antibiotics to treat it before it _does _lead to a problem with the pregnancy itself, you know?
> 
> I'm reading such conflicting stories so it's hard to just relax... so many people say no cramps is a good sign whereas so many say they had no pain with their m/c at all and light bleeding was their only sign.
> 
> I worry that I overworked myself at work today, I was on my feet for 8 hours. I work the next several days on my feet for 8 hours at a time so if I need to take time off/rest I'd need a doctor's note for something like that. But on the other hand I feel like they'll just laugh me off if I go to the ER because it _is_ so early in my pregnancy.

I sympathize with you thinking that they will laugh at you. I sat in the waiting room for hours before I was seen. I just sat there thinking I was stupid for even being there, because I was hardly bleeding and the cramping wasn't all that bad. So I completely understand how you are feeling!!


----------



## Em260

Beta came back at 3529!! :yipee: This is really happening :). My ultrasound is on for Tuesday yayy!!


----------



## Em260

wtbmummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> There's always so much going on in here it's hard to keep up :winkwink:
> EM260- I hope it's good news and you get a us next week, so soon too how awesome for you :happydance:
> 
> Today I am just LOVING being pregnant.... Now I know this is my first and only the begining but I really do love being pregnant sooooo much :happydance: It's the strangest and most amazing feeling in the world to know I have an actual baby growing inside me thats going to be half DH and half me. Who would have ever thought it would feel so amazing. So far I don't even mind the awful symptoms cause I know it's all for our baby.
> 
> Ok might be being a bit emotional today but I just can't believe how happy and amazing I feel :blush: Until DH and myself were ready the thought of something growing in me REALLY freaked me out :haha: Now I know it's amazing :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone else feel amazed they have created a little miracle????

This exactly!! I still can't believe I'm growing a little human! It's the most amazing feeling :). I love watching videos and looking at pictures of how a fetus grows. It's so incredible!!


----------



## Em260

wavescrash said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Some bleeding is normal, but if it were me, I would be calling the doctor or hospital or something just to ask them if I needed to come in. Just describing it over the phone, maybe they would be able to tell you if it was normal or not? I hope everything is okay, and bean was just snuggling in!
> 
> I just feel like if I call in, they'll say to just watch out for cramping or clotting or filling a pad an hour or something like that. I know that if it does lead to a m/c, nothing can be done to stop it from happening but I also want to know especially if it's NOT a m/c. For example if it's a yeast infection or UTI and I need antibiotics to treat it before it _does _lead to a problem with the pregnancy itself, you know?
> 
> I'm reading such conflicting stories so it's hard to just relax... so many people say no cramps is a good sign whereas so many say they had no pain with their m/c at all and light bleeding was their only sign.
> 
> I worry that I overworked myself at work today, I was on my feet for 8 hours. I work the next several days on my feet for 8 hours at a time so if I need to take time off/rest I'd need a doctor's note for something like that. But on the other hand I feel like they'll just laugh me off if I go to the ER because it _is_ so early in my pregnancy.Click to expand...

Everything I've read says that cramping and even spotting is very common. I know how scary it is though even knowing that. :hugs: You should try to rest tonight and if you're still feeling it tomorrow go to the doctor. UTIs can cause blood in the urine so maybe it's from that? Do you have any pain while urinating or urgency to go?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Morning girls :)

So I get my beta results today,I have to go in to the doctor to sort out my scan date, I also had a digi done this morning I got the 2-3 :dance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wavescrash- Hun it may just be your cervix irritated, or like what aftg said a broken vessel, why don't you go in to the doctor and speak to them for reassurance,demand tests to be done some doctors are just lazy. We're all here for you:hug:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Baby1wanted- I've added you to the front page :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Em260- great numbers!!


----------



## Cryssie

Ugh. I'm hungry tired and got a pressure feeling down there. Hubby is still in the process of cooking dinner and it's 630. He was late coming home and i get off after him! I'm so cranky and Alek keeps climbing on me and squishing my boobs. I wanna sleep and I'm starting to feel sick thanks to not eating. /endrant


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

https://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sSZDVeB-T8Q


----------



## allforthegirl

Em260 said:


> Beta came back at 3529!! :yipee: This is really happening :). My ultrasound is on for Tuesday yayy!!

WOW those are great numbers!! What day did they do the draw?


----------



## wavescrash

allforthegirl said:


> Sounds like a broken blood vessel from your growing uterus. If you have no cramping I am sure that is what it is. If it gets worse go into the ER. Just call your Dr and let them know what happened. I am sure everything will be ok!! :hugs:




allforthegirl said:


> I sympathize with you thinking that they will laugh at you. I sat in the waiting room for hours before I was seen. I just sat there thinking I was stupid for even being there, because I was hardly bleeding and the cramping wasn't all that bad. So I completely understand how you are feeling!!




Em260 said:


> Everything I've read says that cramping and even spotting is very common. I know how scary it is though even knowing that. :hugs: You should try to rest tonight and if you're still feeling it tomorrow go to the doctor. UTIs can cause blood in the urine so maybe it's from that? Do you have any pain while urinating or urgency to go?




BlueMoonBubba said:


> Wavescrash- Hun it may just be your cervix irritated, or like what aftg said a broken vessel, why don't you go in to the doctor and speak to them for reassurance,demand tests to be done some doctors are just lazy. We're all here for you:hug:

Thanks everyone.

I was going to go to the ER but even if they did do an u/s, even if they did see something... I'd have to go back to see if there were any changes to know one way or the other and it'd be a wasted trip waiting for hours.

Several times I've gone to the bathroom because I felt a "gush" and there was a lot of blood. Sometimes it feels lighter so I go check and it is but it's bouncing between light and very heavy. Still no cramping or clots but that can change at any time.

I'll just call my doc in the morning and go from there. I work all weekend and all next week so I'm very limited as to when I can get in to the office so I just hope if she has me come in, there's appointments available around my work schedule.

Regardless, I have a feeling it's going to result in a m/c. I've had two already (well... one and a chemical but still) so it's not like it's totally out of the question. I just feel like gushes of blood can really only point to that outcome. Especially since my symptoms are virtually non-existent again and my tests weren't getting darker. It is what it is... it just sucks since this would be the third time. And if so, it'd be nice to know why my body has such a hard time staying pregnant especially since I've carried 2 pregnancies to term, without problems.


----------



## allforthegirl

wavescrash said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I was going to go to the ER but even if they did do an u/s, even if they did see something... I'd have to go back to see if there were any changes to know one way or the other and it'd be a wasted trip waiting for hours.
> 
> Several times I've gone to the bathroom because I felt a "gush" and there was a lot of blood. Sometimes it feels lighter so I go check and it is but it's bouncing between light and very heavy. Still no cramping or clots but that can change at any time.
> 
> I'll just call my doc in the morning and go from there. I work all weekend and all next week so I'm very limited as to when I can get in to the office so I just hope if she has me come in, there's appointments available around my work schedule.
> 
> Regardless, I have a feeling it's going to result in a m/c. I've had two already (well... one and a chemical but still) so it's not like it's totally out of the question. I just feel like gushes of blood can really only point to that outcome. Especially since my symptoms are virtually non-existent again and my tests weren't getting darker. It is what it is... it just sucks since this would be the third time. And if so, it'd be nice to know why my body has such a hard time staying pregnant especially since I've carried 2 pregnancies to term, without problems.

Well now that you have had (if this one is ending that it) three you can at least go to the Dr and they can try an figure this all out. Maybe it is just progesterone. That may be an easy fix!! All in all I hope the best for you!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

I'd go to the er if i had gushing. Just to know what was happening.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes if you are filling a pad in less then an hour that is definite trip to the ER!!

Ok question for you ladies.... anyone feel achy in there kidney area in their back? Every once and a while they ache, and not just on one side either they go back and forth!!

So my plan is only to gain 20lbs this PG, so I have been watching my weight so far. I think I am a bit amazed because some of my food choices are pretty poor right now. Like after a cat nap this aft i woke up NEEDING crunchy cheetos. Or yesterday craving onion rings. So I know I am not eating well. Yet my weight so far hasn't jumped up like I thought it would. I am going to have to smarten up or else I won't be able to get off the couch in a month!! I gained tons of weight with my last PG. I really just don't want to go there again. Then again I was like I am PG I can eat, there is no problem I will just lose.... not!! This time will be just as bad I am sure or worse. (Well good thing I had the onion rings yesterday and only ate three or four and threw out the rest, didn't want them anymore :dance:)


----------



## Cryssie

My goal is no more than the pregnancy with Alek (26lbs). And then I'm determined to lose whatever i need to get back down to a proper weight. At least 20lbs lighter than i am right now. I'm eating okay for me.


----------



## Em260

wavescrash said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I was going to go to the ER but even if they did do an u/s, even if they did see something... I'd have to go back to see if there were any changes to know one way or the other and it'd be a wasted trip waiting for hours.
> 
> Several times I've gone to the bathroom because I felt a "gush" and there was a lot of blood. Sometimes it feels lighter so I go check and it is but it's bouncing between light and very heavy. Still no cramping or clots but that can change at any time.
> 
> I'll just call my doc in the morning and go from there. I work all weekend and all next week so I'm very limited as to when I can get in to the office so I just hope if she has me come in, there's appointments available around my work schedule.
> 
> Regardless, I have a feeling it's going to result in a m/c. I've had two already (well... one and a chemical but still) so it's not like it's totally out of the question. I just feel like gushes of blood can really only point to that outcome. Especially since my symptoms are virtually non-existent again and my tests weren't getting darker. It is what it is... it just sucks since this would be the third time. And if so, it'd be nice to know why my body has such a hard time staying pregnant especially since I've carried 2 pregnancies to term, without problems.

Oh no I'm sorry :hugs: Praying for you that this is just spotting. Sometimes women just spot and bleed during early pregnancy because their bodies are still used to AF coming at a certain time. I know it's scary though. You could go to the ER but they might not be able to see much on ultrasound other than the gestational sac. They could draw your beta and check your progesterone though.


----------



## Em260

allforthegirl said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Beta came back at 3529!! :yipee: This is really happening :). My ultrasound is on for Tuesday yayy!!
> 
> WOW those are great numbers!! What day did they do the draw?Click to expand...

I had it done this morning. I'm lucky because I get the results back in about three hours because my REs office has it's own lab so it's really fast. Today I'm 16dp5dt so 21 dpo. My DH is worried it's twins because the number is so high but we only transferred one embryo so unless it split and we're having identical twins, we just have high betas. 

Here is a good website for beta numbers: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## allforthegirl

Cool I am now very curious what my numbers are ...... But then maybe I don't so I sit here and wonder about it....


----------



## Em260

allforthegirl said:


> Cool I am now very curious what my numbers are ...... But then maybe I don't so I sit here and wonder about it....

I know what you mean. It's just one more thing to obsess over. I'm actually glad I'm not having any more betas so I don't have to worry about the numbers. They are reassuring once I have them but waiting for that phone call is the worst. 

I just read what you wrote about cravings and oh yeah mine are out of control! And it's mostly for crap food. I've been eating chipotle like it's going out of style. Pizza too. I'm down about 5lbs from my normal weight so I keep telling myself it's justified but I can see how it could get out of control really fast.


----------



## Cryssie

Is anyone else having horrible gotta run to the bathroom gas pains? I'm practically in tears from them and then tmi I have really runny poo. Is it something not agreeing with me? It's driving me nuts! It's like every dinner.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Is anyone else having horrible gotta run to the bathroom gas pains? I'm practically in tears from them and then tmi I have really runny poo. Is it something not agreeing with me? It's driving me nuts! It's like every dinner.

Yes the other day I was the same way. Today though I get stitch like pains when I get up from the couch, and my legs are aching. Also some other achiness in my guts.... I am just chalking it up to babe growing. I looked at my tummy just a few minutes ago and my belly is bulging a bit just above pubic bone!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok I am very bored tonight.... and that is when this thread is dead :dohh:


----------



## wavescrash

Cryssie said:


> Is anyone else having horrible gotta run to the bathroom gas pains? I'm practically in tears from them and then tmi I have really runny poo. Is it something not agreeing with me? It's driving me nuts! It's like every dinner.

I did all day at work. I kept praying nobody walked near me because it was pretty foul smelling lol.

Afm - called my doctors nurse line and heard from the on-call doctor. She said with heavy bleeding its probably a miscarriage and if it didn't get better tonight to head to the ER otherwise call the office in the morning and they'll likely order an ultrasound. I've been so torn on going to the er or not but its nearly midnight here so ill just call my doctors office in the morning and go from there. Still no cramping. If I didn't feel it or see it, I wouldn't even know I was bleeding. Both my previous losses, I just remember excruciating cramps and clots. I'm not too optimistic here but it's definitely different than my previous losses.


----------



## allforthegirl

wavescrash said:


> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having horrible gotta run to the bathroom gas pains? I'm practically in tears from them and then tmi I have really runny poo. Is it something not agreeing with me? It's driving me nuts! It's like every dinner.
> 
> I did all day at work. I kept praying nobody walked near me because it was pretty foul smelling lol.
> 
> Afm - called my doctors nurse line and heard from the on-call doctor. She said with heavy bleeding its probably a miscarriage and if it didn't get better tonight to head to the ER otherwise call the office in the morning and they'll likely order an ultrasound. I've been so torn on going to the er or not but its nearly midnight here so ill just call my doctors office in the morning and go from there. Still no cramping. If I didn't feel it or see it, I wouldn't even know I was bleeding. Both my previous losses, I just remember excruciating cramps and clots. I'm not too optimistic here but it's definitely different than my previous losses.Click to expand...

Just be careful! If it is really heavy you don't want to hit your head cause you lacking of blood!! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

I wasn't filling a pad an hour which is what the on-call doc said to watch out for, but there was still a lot of bleeding. I just checked again before climbing into bed and it seems to have slowed down some. I put a new pad on to see how it goes overnight. Still very pessimistic about it all but was definitely relieved to see it slow down even just a little. Set my alarm for 9am to call my OB as soon as the office opens.


----------



## MamaBear93

Cryssie said:


> Is anyone else having horrible gotta run to the bathroom gas pains? I'm practically in tears from them and then tmi I have really runny poo. Is it something not agreeing with me? It's driving me nuts! It's like every dinner.

Since 13DPO I have been like that. Just about every day. It is actually very painful sometimes. I almost cried a few of them. It has gotten a bit better but I have crazy PG bloat every night and it feels like I am already six months PG because my belly is so big! ugh. But I have the opposite. I have only been having bowl movements every few days or so...It really sucks...:cry:


----------



## MamaBear93

wavescrash said:


> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having horrible gotta run to the bathroom gas pains? I'm practically in tears from them and then tmi I have really runny poo. Is it something not agreeing with me? It's driving me nuts! It's like every dinner.
> 
> I did all day at work. I kept praying nobody walked near me because it was pretty foul smelling lol.
> 
> Afm - called my doctors nurse line and heard from the on-call doctor. She said with heavy bleeding its probably a miscarriage and if it didn't get better tonight to head to the ER otherwise call the office in the morning and they'll likely order an ultrasound. I've been so torn on going to the er or not but its nearly midnight here so ill just call my doctors office in the morning and go from there. Still no cramping. If I didn't feel it or see it, I wouldn't even know I was bleeding. Both my previous losses, I just remember excruciating cramps and clots. I'm not too optimistic here but it's definitely different than my previous losses.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness I hope you and the babe are going to be ok.

I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. :cry:

Optimistic is a good way to be. My BFF had bleeding that she thought was her AF and apparently was pretty bad but she is now in her last tri with 9 weeks left. I have high hopes for you girly!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Betas are back! 490 at 18 dpo my doctor was happy with the levels, my scan date is 24 June ill be 7+2 weeks.


----------



## wavescrash

So it's going on 6am and I woke up to go to the bathroom. Lots f bright red blood again but I also passed a huge palm-sized red clot when I sat on the toilet. In past m/c's that's never happened. I've had smaller clots and then a grey-ish piece of tissue which I knew was the baby passing but this was huge and dark-red... Similar to what you pass after childbirth if anyone's familiar. Still no pain or cramping so I don't know what to think or if I should go to the er or just wait for 9am and call my doctor. This really sucks :/ especially since nobody knew we were trying/pregnant for me to talk to anyone else about it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

wavescrash said:


> So it's going on 6am and I woke up to go to the bathroom. Lots f bright red blood again but I also passed a huge palm-sized red clot when I sat on the toilet. In past m/c's that's never happened. I've had smaller clots and then a grey-ish piece of tissue which I knew was the baby passing but this was huge and dark-red... Similar to what you pass after childbirth if anyone's familiar. Still no pain or cramping so I don't know what to think or if I should go to the er or just wait for 9am and call my doctor. This really sucks :/ especially since nobody knew we were trying/pregnant for me to talk to anyone else about it.

:hugs:

my only advise at this point is to go to the ER, its better than worrying, its better to get a diagnosis asap, were here for you for whatever the outcome is:flower:


----------



## youngmamttc

I'd go to ER hun! x


----------



## Em260

Oh no wavescrash! I would go the ER. Sending you huge :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll also chime in on the ER. I hope everything turns out for the best! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

wavescrash said:


> So it's going on 6am and I woke up to go to the bathroom. Lots f bright red blood again but I also passed a huge palm-sized red clot when I sat on the toilet. In past m/c's that's never happened. I've had smaller clots and then a grey-ish piece of tissue which I knew was the baby passing but this was huge and dark-red... Similar to what you pass after childbirth if anyone's familiar. Still no pain or cramping so I don't know what to think or if I should go to the er or just wait for 9am and call my doctor. This really sucks :/ especially since nobody knew we were trying/pregnant for me to talk to anyone else about it.

Oh lovely I am so sorry that this is happening. It is supper scary specially if you have no one to talk to about it. :hugs: I will pray that everything will work out for you!!





BlueMoonBubba said:


> Betas are back! 490 at 18 dpo my doctor was happy with the levels, my scan date is 24 June ill be 7+2 weeks.

Wow awesome!! I am so proud of you!! I bet you are excited!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you!

I'm excited and very eager, it's starting to sink in now:coffee:

I'm really curious to know your numbers though:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am curious too, but at the same time I don't want them, then I will worry about if hey are high enough yada yada yada....

On the other note I think my dreams are on acid!! they were so Effed up it wasn't even funny. (I am warning you what you read next is seriously messed up) My one dream I was with cops I think cause we were looking for someone, I believe they were children that were missing. We came across a trailer and there was water spitting out the door, we went in just incase the kids were in there to find that the water hookup was leaking over a fan that was spitting water everywhere. My dream then turned to helping this person fix his trailer. Then before I went to the store with him I needed to put something in my lady parts. A witch then asked me if a apple would work, I tried it and it did. That is all I remember. Oh GOOOOOOOSH I put a apple in my hoohoo? How freaking weird!!

Though I did have a better dream, I went to this guy about my baby, and he was telling me over and over that I was having a girl, cause I kept asking if he was sure in all the ways I could think of. The last thing I remember him saying was I am 100% sure that you are having a girl Congrats!! Now that was a great dream!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> I am curious too, but at the same time I don't want them, then I will worry about if hey are high enough yada yada yada....
> 
> On the other note I think my dreams are on acid!! they were so Effed up it wasn't even funny. (I am warning you what you read next is seriously messed up) My one dream I was with cops I think cause we were looking for someone, I believe they were children that were missing. We came across a trailer and there was water spitting out the door, we went in just incase the kids were in there to find that the water hookup was leaking over a fan that was spitting water everywhere. My dream then turned to helping this person fix his trailer. Then before I went to the store with him I needed to put something in my lady parts. A witch then asked me if a apple would work, I tried it and it did. That is all I remember. Oh GOOOOOOOSH I put a apple in my hoohoo? How freaking weird!!
> 
> Though I did have a better dream, I went to this guy about my baby, and he was telling me over and over that I was having a girl, cause I kept asking if he was sure in all the ways I could think of. The last thing I remember him saying was I am 100% sure that you are having a girl Congrats!! Now that was a great dream!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Looooooooooooooool omg that made me laugh so bad, you put an apple in your cooch lmaoooo

On a serious note tho an apple represents girls in some cultures :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

DH thought it had something to do with babe now being the size of an appleseed.... :shrug:

i am glad I could make you laugh cause I am still shaking my head!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> DH thought it had something to do with babe now being the size of an appleseed.... :shrug:
> 
> i am glad I could make you laugh cause I am still shaking my head!!

Lol I've got to admit, that's some dream 


Here's my interpretation of it, the witch (AF) gave you an apple(babe) to put in your hooha rather than AF itself lmaooooooooo:haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well she was more of a Native Witch doctor, or medicine woman, so i am not sure if AF fits. LOL


----------



## Ladybuggz

Wavescrash- Hoping that everything goes okay *sending hugs and love*

I had such a weird night too! I was exhausted as I'd been working on my assignment till the early hours, finally got into bed and kept waking up in the middle of the night convinced I was 5 months pregnant and that I was Kim Zolciak (I was watching 'Housewives of Atlanta during the day while writing my work). I was then getting angry at the hubs for getting cuddled up to me since he was very ill yesterday and was paranoid about getting ill myself and somehow affecting the baby, I really was freaking out! So strange...

Also, think I might have experienced my first bout of MS. Finally went in to hand over my final assignment (wahey!), it was a huge stress to get this piece in on time, I was running around like a headless chicken! Tried to eat some lunch but felt a little queasy (put this down to the stress of the uni work) so decided to just go hand the portfolio in. On the way there, felt fine, handed the work in, felt great! Got a cab back home (I don't drive) and wanted to vomit the entire time. Rushed home and was gagging at the toilet! Yuck!


----------



## allforthegirl

All great signs our hormones are cooking up a storm!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Wavescrash really hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs:

I am cramping quite strongly. Petrified something is going wrong :-(


----------



## Ladybuggz

baby1wanted- I understand how you feel, these past weeks I've felt scared too (atleast once a day!). I've been feeling cramps since before I knew I was pregnant till now. You just have to tell yourself that the cramps are probably expanding uterus pains, in which case are a good sign!

I notice you're in the UK too! Does getting some fresh air help? I find a nice walk in the sunshine will always help me relax, especially with the gorgeous weather at the moment ^.^


----------



## Cryssie

I'm asking on Tuesday what my numbers were last Tuesday.

No crazy dreams for me. Didn't have them with Alek until second tri. And today is a day where I'm barely nauseous and I'm just tired and extremely moody. Keep snapping at the kids at work. 

Nervous and excited at the same time about Tuesday. Feeling pretty surreal right now.


----------



## baby1wanted

Ladybuggz said:


> baby1wanted- I understand how you feel, these past weeks I've felt scared too (atleast once a day!). I've been feeling cramps since before I knew I was pregnant till now. You just have to tell yourself that the cramps are probably expanding uterus pains, in which case are a good sign!
> 
> I notice you're in the UK too! Does getting some fresh air help? I find a nice walk in the sunshine will always help me relax, especially with the gorgeous weather at the moment ^.^

Thank you!! I've had a 2 hour sleep and cramping much better now. Think I maybe did too much at work today as well, I have a physical job. Have told a couple of people I trust at work so I can try and take it a bit easier next week. Roll on the weekend! This weather is fab, think we'll have tea in the garden tonight :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Phew i just got back from a 9k walk around the lake with my monkey. It is just a beautiful day today!! Though I am not climatized to the warm days yet so the sun was hot this morning, and was very thankful for the park sprinklers. I feel amazing though I know I am going to fall asleep as I sit down for 20min LOL I plan on walking that trail 2-3 a week, plus adding in some yoga. What are your plans during this PG?


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> Phew i just got back from a 9k walk around the lake with my monkey. It is just a beautiful day today!! Though I am not climatized to the warm days yet so the sun was hot this morning, and was very thankful for the park sprinklers. I feel amazing though I know I am going to fall asleep as I sit down for 20min LOL I plan on walking that trail 2-3 a week, plus adding in some yoga. What are your plans during this PG?

I had just start running training for a 10k but scrapped that now :haha: 
Going to try for one gym session and one swim a week. Then I've found a pregnancy yoga class nearby which I'll start once I've had my seven week scan  Trying to go for a short walk at lunchtime each day as well. That said it all depends how my fatigue goes, it's getting pretty draining already...


----------



## wavescrash

Well ladies, it looks like I'll be leaving y'all.

I called my doc this morning and they ordered an HCG quant for today and to be repeated on Monday. I went and got the blood drawn but then went to the ER because I wanted an ultrasound in case it was ectopic or a blood clot internally or something else. I just wanted to know something more definitive than waiting until Monday to see where my levels stood.

Everyone at the ER was great even though I was so early in my pregnancy and told me if I develop any pain that I'm welcome to come straight back. They drew my blood there and started an IV of fluids. They took a urine sample, did a pelvic exam and said my cervix was closed and then did an internal ultrasound. Doc came in and said my HCG was at 3... yes, just 3 when it should be in the hundreds right now and that they didn't see anything on the ultrasound to indicate an early pregnancy. They wouldn't say it was a miscarriage or anything like that until after I get my blood drawn and levels tested again on Monday but the discharge papers said "Threatened miscarriage." However with a level of only 3 when I had 4 positive FRERs which don't detect levels that low only can mean that my levels are dropping and what I thought were tests getting fainter or not progressing were true & I wasn't totally paranoid.

I've felt some twinges of pain here and there around my left ovary (I ovulated from that side last month) and thought maybe ectopic or something. When she checked out that ovary on the internal ultrasound the pain was intense. I read the ultrasound report and it says, "This study shows retroverted uterus with one prominent left ovarian cystic follicle 7 x 9 x11 mm in size. A small amount of free fluid collection is noted in the pelvis near uterus. The uterus measures 7.5 x 5.5 x 4.4 cm. The endometrial stripe measures 10.5mm."

I know I ovulated last month based off ovulation pain, temps confirming it and uh... actually getting pregnant so I'm assuming that makes it a corpus luteum cyst so now I'm wondering if I can conceive/ovulate next cycle. After my chemical in Aug 2011, I counted my first day of bleeding as the first day of my period & BD around the time I normally ovulate during a cycle and managed to conceive my 13 month old so we would start trying again right away using yesterday as the first day of my cycle. I just don't know if having this cyst changes things.

Anyway... came home, called out of work for the night & took a nap. Think I passed a little bit of tissue. And I'll just wait until Monday to get my HCG checked out again but I can't imagine any miracles happening here. It sucks but it is what it is. Just like to know why I've now had 3 losses if I can clearly carry pregnancies...

I wish you all the best of luck in your pregnancies :)


----------



## baby1wanted

wavescrash said:


> Well ladies, it looks like I'll be leaving y'all.
> 
> I called my doc this morning and they ordered an HCG quant for today and to be repeated on Monday. I went and got the blood drawn but then went to the ER because I wanted an ultrasound in case it was ectopic or a blood clot internally or something else. I just wanted to know something more definitive than waiting until Monday to see where my levels stood.
> 
> Everyone at the ER was great even though I was so early in my pregnancy and told me if I develop any pain that I'm welcome to come straight back. They drew my blood there and started an IV of fluids. They took a urine sample, did a pelvic exam and said my cervix was closed and then did an internal ultrasound. Doc came in and said my HCG was at 3... yes, just 3 when it should be in the hundreds right now and that they didn't see anything on the ultrasound to indicate an early pregnancy. They wouldn't say it was a miscarriage or anything like that until after I get my blood drawn and levels tested again on Monday but the discharge papers said "Threatened miscarriage." However with a level of only 3 when I had 4 positive FRERs which don't detect levels that low only can mean that my levels are dropping and what I thought were tests getting fainter or not progressing were true & I wasn't totally paranoid.
> 
> I've felt some twinges of pain here and there around my left ovary (I ovulated from that side last month) and thought maybe ectopic or something. When she checked out that ovary on the internal ultrasound the pain was intense. I read the ultrasound report and it says, "This study shows retroverted uterus with one prominent left ovarian cystic follicle 7 x 9 x11 mm in size. A small amount of free fluid collection is noted in the pelvis near uterus. The uterus measures 7.5 x 5.5 x 4.4 cm. The endometrial stripe measures 10.5mm."
> 
> I know I ovulated last month based off ovulation pain, temps confirming it and uh... actually getting pregnant so I'm assuming that makes it a corpus luteum cyst so now I'm wondering if I can conceive/ovulate next cycle. After my chemical in Aug 2011, I counted my first day of bleeding as the first day of my period & BD around the time I normally ovulate during a cycle and managed to conceive my 13 month old so we would start trying again right away using yesterday as the first day of my cycle. I just don't know if having this cyst changes things.
> 
> Anyway... came home, called out of work for the night & took a nap. Think I passed a little bit of tissue. And I'll just wait until Monday to get my HCG checked out again but I can't imagine any miracles happening here. It sucks but it is what it is. Just like to know why I've now had 3 losses if I can clearly carry pregnancies...
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck in your pregnancies :)

So sorry to hear this - hoping you get your little rainbow soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

So so sorry, Wavescrash! Hopefully it was either just bad luck, or your doctor can test for a progesterone deficiency or something easily fixed. You WILL get your rainbow, and I hope to cheer you on when it happens! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

GingerPanda said:


> So so sorry, Wavescrash! Hopefully it was either just bad luck, or your doctor can test for a progesterone deficiency or something easily fixed. You WILL get your rainbow, and I hope to cheer you on when it happens! :hugs:

Thanks ladies. I wanted to ask them to check my progesterone today but it was such a whirlwind kind of day that I never did. I may call my doctor's office Monday morning to see if they'll add that to my standing HCG quant order. Our hope would be to try and conceive again right away since it worked out with my last chemical, I counted day 1 of bleeding as CD1 and ovulated roughly 17 days later and conceived my daughter but if I can take progesterone supplements to prevent another m/c, I'm all for it. I just don't know if this cyst is going to prevent me from ovulating or not. The ER doc didn't mention it, I just happened to read the report once I left. Oh well.

Thanks again for everything. I appreciate it <3


----------



## allforthegirl

wavecrash I am sure things will work out. I am just sorry it didn't work out this time!! You keep us updated when you do catch the egg ok?? Also let us know what happens in the next week or so ok??


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> wavecrash i am sure things will work out. I am just sorry it didn't work out this time!! You keep us updated when you do catch the egg ok?? Also let us know what happens in the next week or so ok??

^ wss


----------



## Cryssie

Why oh why does my mind keep thinking about twins!? And screw morning sickness i get night sickness from the minute i get home to the second i go to sleep.


----------



## allforthegirl

I find night time worse for me too. I cramp more, my bbs are more sore, and I just ate and my stomach was flopping!! 

When is your first u/s booked for again? I am sure you know then if it is true about twins!! You didn't get betas done did you?


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh man. Twins. Terrifying. We conceived on Clomid, and DH keeps joking that we're having twins. I think it's just one, but... we didn't get betas, so I don't know! :dohh:

Cryssie, would you mind twins, or would you flip out? lol


----------



## wavescrash

allforthegirl said:


> wavecrash I am sure things will work out. I am just sorry it didn't work out this time!! You keep us updated when you do catch the egg ok?? Also let us know what happens in the next week or so ok??

Thanks, I appreciate it. Good luck on all your upcoming scans/appointments.


----------



## Cryssie

I got them done and will ask what they were on Tuesday when i go in for my scan. 

Ginger - I would be okay if there was at least one girl lol. Twins run on both sides of the fam. My mom is a twin his dads side and moms side have twins. I'm an only child too. Wouldnt know what to do.


----------



## Cryssie

Not to mention I'd be under watch and it'd suck to work. Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Now I can't wait until Tues! I want to know as badly as do I am sure!!

Why would you be under watch? Yes it would make it hard to work LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wavescrash, I'm so sorry about your loss I know how you feel as I went through the same thing last month :hugs: I really hope you get your healthy rainbow bub in the near future, make sure you keep us updated Hun xx lots of love and billions of baby :dust:


----------



## Cryssie

I had a kinda difficult pregnancy with Aleksander. 

He had a two vessel cord instead of 3 and had an enlarged ductus(part of the heart).


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> I had a kinda difficult pregnancy with Aleksander.
> 
> He had a two vessel cord instead of 3 and had an enlarged ductus(part of the heart).

My first too had a two vessel cord. All my others were fine. I am sure that this baby(s) will be fine and wont have those problems.

Ok I am now wiped out. My body feels 1000lbs. My face even feels heavy! Yuck! I wonder if my walk today was too much....??


----------



## Cryssie

That's good to know! Although having a smaller birth weight would be nice again lol.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Heartburn kicks in for me at night and my intestines feel like they're squashing each other it's horrible, oh and once I wake up no matter how late I slept I just can't fall back to sleep its pretty annoying, eggs make me puke, my only comfort food right now is water :dohh: even that makes me sick after a while, anything greasy gives my major reflux!

I'm still mildly cramping on and off, we still haven't dtd ever since we found out, I'm too scared, and he doesn't seem to be interested anyway so it's a plus for me. My mum is making me a maternity dress, it's so pretty and flowy.

I just can't wait to get to the safe phase and then relax, it's giving me anxiety, my resting hb was 122 bpm my doctor told me to relax and stop stressing, but how when you have mc at the back of your mind and finals in a week coming up!!

Sorry for the rant! 

How are you girlies doing?


----------



## allforthegirl

All of mine were born at 7lbs 2oz. Even if my second was induced at 37 weeks, still 7.2, would not want to know how much he would have been if we had him at term LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh my gosh. Birth weight. I just got terrified.

I was so fat when I was born that my head came out, but my shoulders got stuck. My parents said the doctor had one foot on the table and was trying to pull me out by my head. My shoulder got crushed, but they didn't know until I was two weeks old, because I never cried. Now I'm afraid that I'm going to have massive babies, especially since DH is 6'3"! :haha:


BMB, obsessing is the worst. So far, my mantra has been "Today, I am pregnant. Nothing else matters." It helps!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I am sure that everything is fine and you will have that babe in your arms before you know it. You keep telling my babe is in the right place and will be a forever babe as well so i am now tell you!! I know believing it is harder, but please try! Your babe will want your heart rate down, right?


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Oh my gosh. Birth weight. I just got terrified.
> 
> I was so fat when I was born that my head came out, but my shoulders got stuck. My parents said the doctor had one foot on the table and was trying to pull me out by my head. My shoulder got crushed, but they didn't know until I was two weeks old, because I never cried. Now I'm afraid that I'm going to have massive babies, especially since DH is 6'3"! :haha:

My first DH was 6'3" too and I still had good sized children. Really if you keep your weight gain to a minimum I am sure babe will be a size you can handle. My first was 7.2 and I still pushed for three hours!! He came out with the longest looking cone head, and DH was petrified that his head would stay like that for ever LOL


----------



## Cryssie

Alek was 7.11

Bmb I second aftg! We're all okay! We'll all start posting scan pictures and bump pictures and then revealing the sex of the babies before we know it!


----------



## allforthegirl

OK ladies I found this picture and I love this!! I so want to do something just like it!!


----------



## Cryssie

Awww I love newborn piccies!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Awww I love newborn piccies!

Me too I can spend hours on Pintrest looking up different baby photo ideas!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thanks for the support girls :)

DS was born at 37+4 days weighing 8.8 pounds! Imagine me going full term with him, they induced me and labour lasted 33 hours with 4 hours pushing, it was a nightmare


----------



## Cryssie

I've been on pinterest a lot lately just looking up baby things in general.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

This is DS only minutes old with my lovely midwife.

She was excited because they shared the same birthday lol


----------



## Cryssie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Thanks for the support girls :)
> 
> DS was born at 37+4 days weighing 8.8 pounds! Imagine me going full term with him, they induced me and labour lasted 33 hours with 4 hours pushing, it was a nightmare

Alek was induced at 39 weeks. But i stalled at 5cm and had a c section 21 hrs later.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cryssie said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support girls :)
> 
> DS was born at 37+4 days weighing 8.8 pounds! Imagine me going full term with him, they induced me and labour lasted 33 hours with 4 hours pushing, it was a nightmare
> 
> Alek was induced at 39 weeks. But i stalled at 5cm and had a c section 21 hrs later.Click to expand...

I was getting ready for a c sec too, but 15 minutes later I was fully dilated and he poped out lol


----------



## allforthegirl

He is so cute BMB nice and plump! You are a trooper!!


----------



## Cryssie

Lol. I'm kinda glad i had a section. I had such an easy labor those 21 hours i don't know I'd probably would've pussied out.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> He is so cute BMB nice and plump! You are a trooper!!

Thank you lol iam I reckon!

Did you forget labour pain or is it just me?


----------



## allforthegirl

Well if my psychic friend was right I am going to have a 12lb-er I may be having a C-section too. Though I am pretty sure it means I will get everything I want plus some!!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> He is so cute BMB nice and plump! You are a trooper!!
> 
> Thank you lol iam I reckon!
> 
> Did you forget labour pain or is it just me?Click to expand...

Yes you do!! I think I blocked it out with my fourth for sure. There are parts missing LOL


----------



## Cryssie

I'd show alek's first picture but hubby took it with his foot still in me. :blush:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol from this scan I assumed he's a fatty lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol what a difference a couple of weeks make


----------



## GingerPanda

Aaaaah, I can't wait til I have scan pics to post! This is my first baby. Y'all are making me jealous and broody. :haha:


----------



## Cryssie

Lol! I had a scan done with Alek a lil over 6 weeks and didn't see a heart beat just a blob. Went back at 7 and bam heart beat. I'm hoping i see the start of something Tuesday being only 5.3


----------



## allforthegirl

Soon ginger very soon you will!!

Ok ladies I am a tad bit worried. I stood up and went to reach for something on top of the fridge and it hurt a lot!! Please tell this is ok!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sometimes if I stretch or lay a certain way, it feels like something pulls and hurts a little. Or it instigates some cramping. I guess because everything is growing? I dunno. If it hurts too bad, call a doctor, but I think you've had a lot of activity today and need to relax. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Soon ginger very soon you will!!
> 
> Ok ladies I am a tad bit worried. I stood up and went to reach for something on top of the fridge and it hurt a lot!! Please tell this is ok!!

Happened to me when getting off the couch real quick to get the phone it's normal, your uterus probably stretching or stretched :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I sure hope so!! As soon as I sat down it went away. So I think I may have to have a bath to relax a bit more, then head to bed!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh me oh my did I have an eventful day.

I know I should have stopped sooner but, I finally quit smoking today. Not one bit of nicotine and I feel great about it. I was not sure if I would be able to do it a second time around since I did with DD I just don't remember when I did.

But I am ecstatic about it and I feel much better knowing that everything is completely in natures hands now.

I know I should have quit before TTC but I found it so hard to even try without knowing there was a babe inside of me. But once the blood test made it more real I decided last night was it. Finished of the last pack with DH and we have both gone the whole day without. I'm so proud of us :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> Oh me oh my did I have an eventful day.
> 
> I know I should have stopped sooner but, I finally quit smoking today. Not one bit of nicotine and I feel great about it. I was not sure if I would be able to do it a second time around since I did with DD I just don't remember when I did.
> 
> But I am ecstatic about it and I feel much better knowing that everything is completely in natures hands now.
> 
> I know I should have quit before TTC but I found it so hard to even try without knowing there was a babe inside of me. But once the blood test made it more real I decided last night was it. Finished of the last pack with DH and we have both gone the whole day without. I'm so proud of us :)

Well done that's an amazing accomplishment and its not easy,it took dh a while to finally quit buts it worth it.


----------



## Sfietje

wavescrash said:


> Well ladies, it looks like I'll be leaving y'all.
> 
> I called my doc this morning and they ordered an HCG quant for today and to be repeated on Monday. I went and got the blood drawn but then went to the ER because I wanted an ultrasound in case it was ectopic or a blood clot internally or something else. I just wanted to know something more definitive than waiting until Monday to see where my levels stood.
> 
> Everyone at the ER was great even though I was so early in my pregnancy and told me if I develop any pain that I'm welcome to come straight back. They drew my blood there and started an IV of fluids. They took a urine sample, did a pelvic exam and said my cervix was closed and then did an internal ultrasound. Doc came in and said my HCG was at 3... yes, just 3 when it should be in the hundreds right now and that they didn't see anything on the ultrasound to indicate an early pregnancy. They wouldn't say it was a miscarriage or anything like that until after I get my blood drawn and levels tested again on Monday but the discharge papers said "Threatened miscarriage." However with a level of only 3 when I had 4 positive FRERs which don't detect levels that low only can mean that my levels are dropping and what I thought were tests getting fainter or not progressing were true & I wasn't totally paranoid.
> 
> I've felt some twinges of pain here and there around my left ovary (I ovulated from that side last month) and thought maybe ectopic or something. When she checked out that ovary on the internal ultrasound the pain was intense. I read the ultrasound report and it says, "This study shows retroverted uterus with one prominent left ovarian cystic follicle 7 x 9 x11 mm in size. A small amount of free fluid collection is noted in the pelvis near uterus. The uterus measures 7.5 x 5.5 x 4.4 cm. The endometrial stripe measures 10.5mm."
> 
> I know I ovulated last month based off ovulation pain, temps confirming it and uh... actually getting pregnant so I'm assuming that makes it a corpus luteum cyst so now I'm wondering if I can conceive/ovulate next cycle. After my chemical in Aug 2011, I counted my first day of bleeding as the first day of my period & BD around the time I normally ovulate during a cycle and managed to conceive my 13 month old so we would start trying again right away using yesterday as the first day of my cycle. I just don't know if having this cyst changes things.
> 
> Anyway... came home, called out of work for the night & took a nap. Think I passed a little bit of tissue. And I'll just wait until Monday to get my HCG checked out again but I can't imagine any miracles happening here. It sucks but it is what it is. Just like to know why I've now had 3 losses if I can clearly carry pregnancies...
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck in your pregnancies :)

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss :hugs:
I pray you get pregnant again very soon with your take home baby!


----------



## Sfietje

MamaBear93 said:


> Oh me oh my did I have an eventful day.
> 
> I know I should have stopped sooner but, I finally quit smoking today. Not one bit of nicotine and I feel great about it. I was not sure if I would be able to do it a second time around since I did with DD I just don't remember when I did.
> 
> But I am ecstatic about it and I feel much better knowing that everything is completely in natures hands now.
> 
> I know I should have quit before TTC but I found it so hard to even try without knowing there was a babe inside of me. But once the blood test made it more real I decided last night was it. Finished of the last pack with DH and we have both gone the whole day without. I'm so proud of us :)

That's awesome :thumbup:
My DB also quit a few months ago and it hasn't been easy but he seems to be used to it now.
Good luck!


----------



## youngmamttc

Wavecrash i am so so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Sfietje

allforthegirl said:


> Phew i just got back from a 9k walk around the lake with my monkey. It is just a beautiful day today!! Though I am not climatized to the warm days yet so the sun was hot this morning, and was very thankful for the park sprinklers. I feel amazing though I know I am going to fall asleep as I sit down for 20min LOL I plan on walking that trail 2-3 a week, plus adding in some yoga. What are your plans during this PG?

Wow, you walked 9K? That's amazing!
I walked to town yesterday (we only have 1 car right now, so when the DB is working I gotta walk everywhere) and after about an hour my back was so sore!! I had to come home and lie down :shrug:


----------



## Em260

Wavescrash - sending you huge :hugs: You will get your rainbow. You can ask your Dr. to add progesterone supplements right after ovulation next time. Most doctors will do that even if they don't think it's needed because there isn't any harm to it. Keep us updated on how everything turns out this week.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sfietje said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Phew i just got back from a 9k walk around the lake with my monkey. It is just a beautiful day today!! Though I am not climatized to the warm days yet so the sun was hot this morning, and was very thankful for the park sprinklers. I feel amazing though I know I am going to fall asleep as I sit down for 20min LOL I plan on walking that trail 2-3 a week, plus adding in some yoga. What are your plans during this PG?
> 
> Wow, you walked 9K? That's amazing!
> I walked to town yesterday (we only have 1 car right now, so when the DB is working I gotta walk everywhere) and after about an hour my back was so sore!! I had to come home and lie down :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank you I do plan on do that 2-3 times a week just help keep the weight gain down, and keep me mobile. I did come home with ache hips, but nothing that sitting on the couch can't cure!! :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

WTG MamaBear!! 

I quit even before I knew I was PG with my first. It was probably a week after implantation, I went out lit a cig and couldn't even put it to my mouth. Thankfully I had no need for them after wards. Which was weird for how many years I was smoking for before..... 

I had some more crazy dreams last night. I don't remember any other than a few times waking up and thinking WTF!! As I got up my bbs are even more sore today!! My stomach is still had stitch pains all night in bed. They were painful enough to wake me a couple time but promptly went away. But ooouuch!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Cryssie, wtbmummy, Mamabear93, and Kay-Baby you are an appleseed today. And Congrats to all that have just recently moved over to the 5th week, emancee, sfietje, Ladybugz, jersey83 and GingerPanda!! Eeeek so exciting!


----------



## Cryssie

Yay!

I woke up this morning with the most horrible pain in my neck/shoulder. :(

Aftg if I stretch too much or for too long it feels like I pull something and aches for a bit.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Yay!
> 
> I woke up this morning with the most horrible pain in my neck/shoulder. :(
> 
> Aftg if I stretch too much or for too long it feels like I pull something and aches for a bit.

Well I am glad I am not the only one with muscle thing.... sorry to hear that your neck is so sore!! Hopefully your DH can help you out with that!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Too much CM! I constantly feel wet, and it's really irritating! But anything for Hatchling. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Too much CM! I constantly feel wet, and it's really irritating! But anything for Hatchling. :haha:

It is amazing how much we will take just to hold a beautiful little bundle in our arms. If you think about it we go through a lot for them, and it doesn't stop there either!!


----------



## Cryssie

I'm feeling wet constantly too. Kinda makes me nervous that i might be bleeding.


----------



## youngmamttc

Yep im with ya on the feeling nervous about being wet! I constantly worry im bleeding


----------



## pollydolly

tested again and this is so dark it's made me rate happy! had to share xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## allforthegirl

Oooo that is lovely test!! You are VERY PG!!! :haha:

It makes me feel happy to POAS every once and a while too.


----------



## baby1wanted

youngmamttc said:


> Yep im with ya on the feeling nervous about being wet! I constantly worry im bleeding

With you on that, keep running to the loo to check!


----------



## pollydolly

hehe that's what my other half said
'you're really really pregnant!' hahahaha xx


----------



## wtbmummy

Cryssie said:


> I'm feeling wet constantly too. Kinda makes me nervous that i might be bleeding.

That is exactly how I feel too!!! Everytime I go to the loo I have to double check to make sure.... And its always really thick :shrug: 

So glad others are really wet too. Being my first PG I dont really know whats normal or not :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

It's my first pregnancy, and I knew it would be normal, but dang! Yeah, I'm with y'all. I'll feel a big glob and suddenly freak out and run to the bathroom, but it's just clear. Building up that mucus plug, I guess!


----------



## wtbmummy

Wavecrash : I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

wtbmummy said:


> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling wet constantly too. Kinda makes me nervous that i might be bleeding.
> 
> That is exactly how I feel too!!! Everytime I go to the loo I have to double check to make sure.... And its always really thick :shrug:
> 
> So glad others are really wet too. Being my first PG I dont really know whats normal or not :shrug:Click to expand...

Usually at the end of my PG I end having to wear a pad because between sneezing and CM leakage I can't not wear one!! Safety First :haha:


----------



## youngmamttc

I am so excited for tomorrow. Im 5 weeks. One week closer!


----------



## Cryssie

Hello hormones. Ugh. Started bawling during lunch today because hubby snapped at me about my neck hurting. It lasted a whole 5 minutes and I was fine. lol. Gah. I also feel horribly fatigued today, like I'm drained to the point even sleeping doesn't sound appealing. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

That sucks Cryssie!! :hugs: Hope DH felt badly....


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok anyone else get a sore stomach after eating?? It feel like a nasty stomach cramp as if you ate something bad, but a piece of bread???? this morning couldn't eat much cause it felt like I always had some stomach contents at the base of my throat!! Now that I eat it hurts.... this is not fair!


----------



## Cryssie

Yup. Somethings I eat i stop half way through because it makes my stomach hurt. Like my peanut butter and fluff sandwich. :( currently living off sweet mint gum.


----------



## GingerPanda

A lot of women are talking about eating a lot during pregnancy, but I feel like I eat less. I eat the same number of meals, but I get full half-way through when I normally would. I feel like I can't eat any more. I hope bubs is getting enough...


----------



## MamaBear93

Wavescrash I am so so sorry for your loss. Rainbow baby will be your way soon enough FX for you hun.

Thank you ladies I feel very accomplished that I was able to just not buy another pack. Got paid yesterday and had the car all day still didn't get any more. But now that I am going through withdrawals all I want to do is sleep.:sleep: ugh not sure if it's PG or lack of nicotine but I don't like it.

And oh jeeze. I woke up this morning and stretched and apparently I am not allowed to do that because then I was instantly in pain There was a sharp pain down the front of me between my belly button and hip... I guess my uterus hates me today.

I also now can not pick up and snuggle with my lil puppy because I put him against my bb's and it hurts! bleh don't want to look at a bra! :dohh:


----------



## wtbmummy

:happydance: 

So DH jokingly said "I dont think your pg, I think you just want an excuse to eat lots" SSSOOOOOO to prove him wrong :winkwink: I decided to do another of the old cheap tests. It was only a baby needed pee not even a huge urge :winkwink: 

The pg line came up STRAIGHT AWAY!!!! :happydance: before it had even reached the control line and it is nice and dark :happydance: It was great to see as the other cheap ones were very light. It wont let me post it through my mobile so I will add it on later..... Feeling soooo happy to have such dark lines (even after the clearblue) :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hello darlings

How are you all today

It's a gorgeous morning today here in Sydney prefect for beac......laundry -_-


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I have been so hungry lately and so picky about my food, I won't eat anything with red sauce or anything that is red in general makes me :sick: 

Been so emotional it's not even funny, I was crying when DS and dh were watching the lion king and I was balling my eyes out, I woke up with light cramps today, it's weird I can't sleep the night without a shower before I feel gross and sticky, and a major rash appeared between my breast it's really itchy, I applied some cream it goes for a day or two then comes back its not sweat or anything and I do shower everyday, I don't know maybe its hormones.


----------



## allforthegirl

My stomach is sore today!! Other than that I am good. Oh and everything stinks!! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

No symptoms for me today!


----------



## MamaBear93

My back hurts...ugh...I am tired...Don't want to do anything but sleep right now. I have eaten like 8 times today!

Can't wait until Monday when i get to call my OB again and find out about my progesterone levels. And hopefully get to go get my other beta done.

So the lines on my cheapie tests were really light too. And today I just wanted to see if it has gotten darker yet. I know my FRER's showed up VERY positive. But just to see I did a $ store one and the line showed immediately! And it was very dark as well! So I feel pretty good about that...Just tired forcing myself to stay awake because I have school to do tonight...ugh...


----------



## baby1wanted

Blood when I wiped this morning. Am terrified


----------



## MamaBear93

baby1wanted said:


> Blood when I wiped this morning. Am terrified

Watch for more! If it gets worse it could be m/c

But as long as it is just spotting and it eventually goes away you and babe will be fine. 

I hope the best for you.


----------



## Cryssie

I am dying from smells. Went out to dinner with friends and family then a movie with hubby then to a bar with a couple girlfriends that happens to be on the beach and all i could smell was fish. Bleh.


----------



## MamaBear93

I know how you feel. DH's best friend works with horses and he only has one pair of boots. His boots wreak like horse piss and poo!! And he had them leaning over the couch like two feet away from me. Had to ask him to move them because I just could not stand the smell any more. Usually I can handle it because I have been around horses my whole life. But tonight I just want to vomit. And I have acid reflux right now. Not fun.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi ladies can i join? We are expecting our forth baby and due 14th Feb.


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi :hi: 

What a lovely day to be due masonsbaby!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Yes....We were very surprised to be pregnant again and to be due on Valentines Day was a cool extra.:happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Masonsbaby said:


> Yes....We were very surprised to be pregnant again and to be due on Valentines Day was a cool extra.:happydance:

Congrats:flower:

Ill add you to front page :thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

BMB we're 5 weeks today! WOO


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> BMB we're 5 weeks today! WOO

:happydance:

Happy apple seed week:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to everyone that crossed over into appleseed week today!!


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> Blood when I wiped this morning. Am terrified

I am sure it isn't much!! It is very scary!! I still remember it like it was yesterday. :nope: Though some blood is normal, could be a broken blood vessel as the uterus stretches and it also could be your cervix, which is also normal.

Keep us up dated ok? We want to make sure you are ok!! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

The Appleseed Association!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I was kind of hoping the pain would be less today in my back, but its worse I think. My tummy feels heavy finally too. Bbs? Well i think they are starting to swell, and dont you dare pass by my nipps!! Glad no one is up right now cause I am just tooting away like a freight train! Wonder what other things are going to happen today!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> The Appleseed Association!

:holly:

Yay!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Is anyone having one sides pain near ovaries, it's not severe just noticeable when I lie down on my back, it pierces to my lower back, I'm scared if its an ectopic :(


----------



## youngmamttc

Could it not just be round ligament pains hun?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> Could it not just be round ligament pains hun?

I don't know really, the pain also travels down my left leg:wacko:

It's a dull throbbing pain, I'm not going to freak myself out just yet:dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

I can feel my uterus starting to feel fuller, and it seems like it pulls on one or both of my ovaries when I lay certain ways. And last night I had the throbbing down my left leg too!


----------



## allforthegirl

I do and I think it has been just ligament pains!! I was getting a lot last night that was making my back ache!! I am sure we are fine my dear!! 

Now if the pain is constant doesn't go away at all, and continues to get worse as time goes on THEN I would think it is ectopic. I am pretty sure that is not what you are having though. 

I am sure it is our little ones growing and our bodies just making room for the little bundle of joy..... it is not so joyful that it has to come with pain on our end!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> I can feel my uterus starting to feel fuller, and it seems like it pulls on one or both of my ovaries when I lay certain ways. And last night I had the throbbing down my left leg too!

So you think it's normal?


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> I can feel my uterus starting to feel fuller, and it seems like it pulls on one or both of my ovaries when I lay certain ways. And last night I had the throbbing down my left leg too!

OMG that is exactly like what I had! I was like WTF why is my leg cramping LOL. I figured it was because my hips were just cramping so much, I went for a bath to settle it but it didn't help but I almost fell a sleep in the tub LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I can feel my uterus starting to feel fuller, and it seems like it pulls on one or both of my ovaries when I lay certain ways. And last night I had the throbbing down my left leg too!
> 
> So you think it's normal?Click to expand...

WebMD says it is, as long as it's just a dull ache and not an intense pain. Mine only lasted about 20 minutes for the leg. The tugging sorted itself out faster. When in bed, roll over slowly, and sleeping with a pillow between my legs helps with the weird leg pain.



allforthegirl said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I can feel my uterus starting to feel fuller, and it seems like it pulls on one or both of my ovaries when I lay certain ways. And last night I had the throbbing down my left leg too!
> 
> OMG that is exactly like what I had! I was like WTF why is my leg cramping LOL. I figured it was because my hips were just cramping so much, I went for a bath to settle it but it didn't help but I almost fell a sleep in the tub LOLClick to expand...

LOL

I loooove baths! My favorite way to relax! Hoping to have a water birth, actually. :thumbup:

If left to my own devices, I will spend the entire day in the tub with a book!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> I loooove baths! My favorite way to relax! Hoping to have a water birth, actually. :thumbup:
> 
> If left to my own devices, I will spend the entire day in the tub with a book!

I would too but I have THE most shallow tub around!! :blush: I keep telling my DH that we need to put a claw foot one in the basement bathroom and take out the shower!! Then I really can relax!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Funny, I was reading webmd now,it says round ligament stretching, hope its nothing serious, I'm on my right side now and still feel my leg ache and hips ache too, I kinda measure where the pain is its more to the inner hip area as ovaries are way too small and still would be under the pelvic bone way under, the pain is parallel to my big toe if I make sense.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

My bath tub is so cool it has a built in water massager lol sorta like a jacuzzi but were not able to use it because water bills and electricity bills will sky rocket!! It's a 5 minutes shower for me girls lol


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Funny, I was reading webmd now,it says round ligament stretching, hope its nothing serious, I'm on my right side now and still feel my leg ache and hips ache too, I kinda measure where the pain is its more to the inner hip area as ovaries are way too small and still would be under the pelvic bone way under, the pain is parallel to my big toe if I make sense.

That definitely makes sense and that sounds like round ligament pains to me!! Our hips have to make room for baby so they stretch. And once we have had a baby already the sooner this happens and the stronger it will feel for us!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:
 

> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Funny, I was reading webmd now,it says round ligament stretching, hope its nothing serious, I'm on my right side now and still feel my leg ache and hips ache too, I kinda measure where the pain is its more to the inner hip area as ovaries are way too small and still would be under the pelvic bone way under, the pain is parallel to my big toe if I make sense.
> 
> That definitely makes sense and that sounds like round ligament pains to me!! Our hips have to make room for baby so they stretch. And once we have had a baby already the sooner this happens and the stronger it will feel for us!!Click to expand...


Phew!! What a way to get my butt worked up dumb old me :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

OK so I am kind of freaking out!! I have gained just over 3lbs in the last two days WTH!! Oh please don't have this be a norm, cause I am going to look like a whale very fast!!


----------



## GingerPanda

We have a huge tub. It's awesome. And a separate shower! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So our scummy land lord wants to kick us out of our unit if we don't agree to his rent raise, bloody a**hole!! We're paying $350 a week and he wants $385 a week could it have come at a worse time!! I was depressed all day. Rent here is hard and ill never find a decent CLEAN 2 bedder for that price plus they'll never consider us for a rent application because I have a toddler :( bad bad day for me.


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies 
Put on a pad but nothing on it - had 3 more episodes of pinky blood when wiping then went brown and now stopped. Desperately hoping all is ok - will go and get bloods done this week to make sure HcG is going up.
Not sure why my ticker has put me back 3 days - I'm also joining apple seed today! Tried redoing it - on TheBump it says I'm 5 weeks but when I add it to my sig it goes back to 4+4 :dohh:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> OK so I am kind of freaking out!! I have gained just over 3lbs in the last two days WTH!! Oh please don't have this be a norm, cause I am going to look like a whale very fast!!

I'm sure you'll maintain your weight with that 9k walk I'm sure you will!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> So our scummy land lord wants to kick us out of our unit if we don't agree to his rent raise, bloody a**hole!! We're paying $350 a week and he wants $385 a week could it have come at a worse time!! I was depressed all day. Rent here is hard and ill never find a decent CLEAN 2 bedder for that price plus they'll never consider us for a rent application because I have a toddler :( bad bad day for me.

$385 AUD? For a 2-bedroom? Yeesh! We paid about $700 for a one bedroom, and it was the cheapest we could get here! :wacko: Rent in America really is a "have some place to live OR have enough money to eat, but not both" situation. At least it is illegal to discriminate in housing against families with children here. I hope you get it worked out, but that rent seems sooo cheap to me in comparison to what it is here. I understand that everyone's circumstances are different, though! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

baby1wanted said:


> Thanks ladies
> Put on a pad but nothing on it - had 3 more episodes of pinky blood when wiping then went brown and now stopped. Desperately hoping all is ok - will go and get bloods done this week to make sure HcG is going up.
> Not sure why my ticker has put me back 3 days - I'm also joining apple seed today! Tried redoing it - on TheBump it says I'm 5 weeks but when I add it to my sig it goes back to 4+4 :dohh:

So glad the bleeding has stopped! As for your ticker, I don't know. Have you tried remaking it and copying in the new code?


----------



## baby1wanted

GingerPanda said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies
> Put on a pad but nothing on it - had 3 more episodes of pinky blood when wiping then went brown and now stopped. Desperately hoping all is ok - will go and get bloods done this week to make sure HcG is going up.
> Not sure why my ticker has put me back 3 days - I'm also joining apple seed today! Tried redoing it - on TheBump it says I'm 5 weeks but when I add it to my sig it goes back to 4+4 :dohh:
> 
> So glad the bleeding has stopped! As for your ticker, I don't know. Have you tried remaking it and copying in the new code?Click to expand...

Me too! 
Yep tried that - when I remake it it comes up as 5 weeks but when I copy it into my sig it takes it back! I had the same happen with my cycles ticker a few months back and the next day it'd gone back to normal, just a bit annoying!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> So our scummy land lord wants to kick us out of our unit if we don't agree to his rent raise, bloody a**hole!! We're paying $350 a week and he wants $385 a week could it have come at a worse time!! I was depressed all day. Rent here is hard and ill never find a decent CLEAN 2 bedder for that price plus they'll never consider us for a rent application because I have a toddler :( bad bad day for me.
> 
> $385 AUD? For a 2-bedroom? Yeesh! We paid about $700 for a one bedroom, and it was the cheapest we could get here! :wacko: Rent in America really is a "have some place to live OR have enough money to eat, but not both" situation. At least it is illegal to discriminate in housing against families with children here. I hope you get it worked out, but that rent seems sooo cheap to me in comparison to what it is here. I understand that everyone's circumstances are different, though! :hugs:Click to expand...


With my income and hubs income we barely make it, here you fill an application and you have to include all family members and if its a new apartment and they see toddler it's an immediate no no!! My hub has asthma so we cant live in a carpeted unit has to be tiled or floor boards,We pay a 4 week bond too and that rarely gets paid back to us, there are some really expensive units here too, but our suburbs are really family oriented and cheaper than city areas, but the government will only pay us on what we need plus a couple of $ here and there, my baby items I either have to put on lay buys or get second hand, but I'm ok with that, it's just that the timing to move out is really inconvenient, and my parents house is a definite NO.

I hope he changes his mind otherwise I have no other way but to pay:cry:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

baby1wanted said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies
> Put on a pad but nothing on it - had 3 more episodes of pinky blood when wiping then went brown and now stopped. Desperately hoping all is ok - will go and get bloods done this week to make sure HcG is going up.
> Not sure why my ticker has put me back 3 days - I'm also joining apple seed today! Tried redoing it - on TheBump it says I'm 5 weeks but when I add it to my sig it goes back to 4+4 :dohh:
> 
> So glad the bleeding has stopped! As for your ticker, I don't know. Have you tried remaking it and copying in the new code?Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!
> Yep tried that - when I remake it it comes up as 5 weeks but when I copy it into my sig it takes it back! I had the same happen with my cycles ticker a few months back and the next day it'd gone back to normal, just a bit annoying!Click to expand...

I can see it as 5 weeks welcome to apple seed week :)


----------



## baby1wanted

BlueMoonBubba said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies
> Put on a pad but nothing on it - had 3 more episodes of pinky blood when wiping then went brown and now stopped. Desperately hoping all is ok - will go and get bloods done this week to make sure HcG is going up.
> Not sure why my ticker has put me back 3 days - I'm also joining apple seed today! Tried redoing it - on TheBump it says I'm 5 weeks but when I add it to my sig it goes back to 4+4 :dohh:
> 
> So glad the bleeding has stopped! As for your ticker, I don't know. Have you tried remaking it and copying in the new code?Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!
> Yep tried that - when I remake it it comes up as 5 weeks but when I copy it into my sig it takes it back! I had the same happen with my cycles ticker a few months back and the next day it'd gone back to normal, just a bit annoying!Click to expand...
> 
> I can see it as 5 weeks welcome to apple seed week :)Click to expand...

Thank you, you too! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies
> Put on a pad but nothing on it - had 3 more episodes of pinky blood when wiping then went brown and now stopped. Desperately hoping all is ok - will go and get bloods done this week to make sure HcG is going up.
> Not sure why my ticker has put me back 3 days - I'm also joining apple seed today! Tried redoing it - on TheBump it says I'm 5 weeks but when I add it to my sig it goes back to 4+4 :dohh:
> 
> So glad the bleeding has stopped! As for your ticker, I don't know. Have you tried remaking it and copying in the new code?Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!
> Yep tried that - when I remake it it comes up as 5 weeks but when I copy it into my sig it takes it back! I had the same happen with my cycles ticker a few months back and the next day it'd gone back to normal, just a bit annoying!Click to expand...

I am so glad that things stopped for you and I hope they stay away for you!! Your ticker for me is saying 5 weeks!! :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> So our scummy land lord wants to kick us out of our unit if we don't agree to his rent raise, bloody a**hole!! We're paying $350 a week and he wants $385 a week could it have come at a worse time!! I was depressed all day. Rent here is hard and ill never find a decent CLEAN 2 bedder for that price plus they'll never consider us for a rent application because I have a toddler :( bad bad day for me.
> 
> $385 AUD? For a 2-bedroom? Yeesh! We paid about $700 for a one bedroom, and it was the cheapest we could get here! :wacko: Rent in America really is a "have some place to live OR have enough money to eat, but not both" situation. At least it is illegal to discriminate in housing against families with children here. I hope you get it worked out, but that rent seems sooo cheap to me in comparison to what it is here. I understand that everyone's circumstances are different, though! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With my income and hubs income we barely make it, here you fill an application and you have to include all family members and if its a new apartment and they see toddler it's an immediate no no!! My hub has asthma so we cant live in a carpeted unit has to be tiled or floor boards,We pay a 4 week bond too and that rarely gets paid back to us, there are some really expensive units here too, but our suburbs are really family oriented and cheaper than city areas, but the government will only pay us on what we need plus a couple of $ here and there, my baby items I either have to put on lay buys or get second hand, but I'm ok with that, it's just that the timing to move out is really inconvenient, and my parents house is a definite NO.
> 
> I hope he changes his mind otherwise I have no other way but to pay:cry:Click to expand...

OMG that is disgusting!! For my mortgage I pay $950 a month for 1000sqft bungalow!! I couldn't imagine paying that much a week!! :sick:


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> So our scummy land lord wants to kick us out of our unit if we don't agree to his rent raise, bloody a**hole!! We're paying $350 a week and he wants $385 a week could it have come at a worse time!! I was depressed all day. Rent here is hard and ill never find a decent CLEAN 2 bedder for that price plus they'll never consider us for a rent application because I have a toddler :( bad bad day for me.
> 
> $385 AUD? For a 2-bedroom? Yeesh! We paid about $700 for a one bedroom, and it was the cheapest we could get here! :wacko: Rent in America really is a "have some place to live OR have enough money to eat, but not both" situation. At least it is illegal to discriminate in housing against families with children here. I hope you get it worked out, but that rent seems sooo cheap to me in comparison to what it is here. I understand that everyone's circumstances are different, though! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With my income and hubs income we barely make it, here you fill an application and you have to include all family members and if its a new apartment and they see toddler it's an immediate no no!! My hub has asthma so we cant live in a carpeted unit has to be tiled or floor boards,We pay a 4 week bond too and that rarely gets paid back to us, there are some really expensive units here too, but our suburbs are really family oriented and cheaper than city areas, but the government will only pay us on what we need plus a couple of $ here and there, my baby items I either have to put on lay buys or get second hand, but I'm ok with that, it's just that the timing to move out is really inconvenient, and my parents house is a definite NO.
> 
> I hope he changes his mind otherwise I have no other way but to pay:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:

I hope he changes his mind too! Did he say WHY he wanted to raise it? Maybe he will agree to a smaller raise if he must raise it? I hope you get it all figured out!

I read that wrong, you said per week, not per month. Okay, that IS really expensive! Holy cow!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks allforthegirl!
Just checked and on my phone I'm 5 weeks but on my laptop I'm 4+4
How odd!
Anyway should just be grateful that the bleeding's stopped!

BMB - really hope you get your rent situation sorted soon, the last thing you need in first tri is added stress :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

baby1wanted said:


> Thanks allforthegirl!
> Just checked and on my phone I'm 5 weeks but on my laptop I'm 4+4
> How odd!
> Anyway should just be grateful that the bleeding's stopped!
> 
> BMB - really hope you get your rent situation sorted soon, the last thing you need in first tri is added stress :hugs:

Count from the first day of your last period to figure it. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you, I know it sucks really bad!

He said interest rates are going up and Aussie $$ is decreasing, I don't pay mortgage I rent!! Stupid man, he's always been greedy, so far we've installed fly screens, new toilet, fixed a broken glass door, new curtains and blinds and got pest control twice in 1 year from our own pocket!

Before I give in ill negotiate with him, I'll tell him were expecting and it's way to much,see what he says.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> So our scummy land lord wants to kick us out of our unit if we don't agree to his rent raise, bloody a**hole!! We're paying $350 a week and he wants $385 a week could it have come at a worse time!! I was depressed all day. Rent here is hard and ill never find a decent CLEAN 2 bedder for that price plus they'll never consider us for a rent application because I have a toddler :( bad bad day for me.
> 
> $385 AUD? For a 2-bedroom? Yeesh! We paid about $700 for a one bedroom, and it was the cheapest we could get here! :wacko: Rent in America really is a "have some place to live OR have enough money to eat, but not both" situation. At least it is illegal to discriminate in housing against families with children here. I hope you get it worked out, but that rent seems sooo cheap to me in comparison to what it is here. I understand that everyone's circumstances are different, though! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With my income and hubs income we barely make it, here you fill an application and you have to include all family members and if its a new apartment and they see toddler it's an immediate no no!! My hub has asthma so we cant live in a carpeted unit has to be tiled or floor boards,We pay a 4 week bond too and that rarely gets paid back to us, there are some really expensive units here too, but our suburbs are really family oriented and cheaper than city areas, but the government will only pay us on what we need plus a couple of $ here and there, my baby items I either have to put on lay buys or get second hand, but I'm ok with that, it's just that the timing to move out is really inconvenient, and my parents house is a definite NO.
> 
> I hope he changes his mind otherwise I have no other way but to pay:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that is disgusting!! For my mortgage I pay $950 a month for 1000sqft bungalow!! I couldn't imagine paying that much a week!! :sick:Click to expand...

Yeah rent here is ridiculous, try renting a house! $600-1500 per week for a 3 bedder!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Boooo!! For public holiday tomorrow I have a million things to call and check for!

AFTG, you're in Canada do you have public holiday for queens bday, I remember someone telling me you do.. Hmm


----------



## GingerPanda

We own a 2br/2ba condo with a study and private laundry for about $900/mo with the association fee (which gives us access to a gym and pool). We're going to convert the study to a nursery.


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Boooo!! For public holiday tomorrow I have a million things to call and check for!
> 
> AFTG, you're in Canada do you have public holiday for queens bday, I remember someone telling me you do.. Hmm

Yes we do on May 20th this year!! Weird that it isn't the same day that we celebrate it LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> We own a 2br/2ba condo with a study and private laundry for about $900/mo with the association fee (which gives us access to a gym and pool). We're going to convert the study to a nursery.

Sounds awesome, I'd kill for a pool:cry:

My parents have a pool we spend summer at their pool, but I wouldn't mind my own :winkwink:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Boooo!! For public holiday tomorrow I have a million things to call and check for!
> 
> AFTG, you're in Canada do you have public holiday for queens bday, I remember someone telling me you do.. Hmm
> 
> Yes we do on May 20th this year!! Weird that it isn't the same day that we celebrate it LOLClick to expand...

Lol that's odd! 

It's always been June here, if I were still at school we'd be cheering right now!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> We own a 2br/2ba condo with a study and private laundry for about $900/mo with the association fee (which gives us access to a gym and pool). We're going to convert the study to a nursery.

Condo's are more expensive here too!! Though since we have purchased our house the market has sky rocketed!! So if we wanted to buy a new bigger house we would be at least spending twice as much as we spent on this one!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Okkkkk AFTG your display pic is making me super clucky!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Okkkkk AFTG your display pic is making me super clucky!!!

:rofl: I am not sure what clucky means LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Broody, I think.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I am sorry BMB but she is my positive attitude reminder!! Plus she is just way too cute!! I would love to have photos done up like this!!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

wtbmummy said:


> K so your prob all going to think I'm nutty now :wacko:
> 
> But does anyone else feel weird laying on their front when trying to sleep????? I know I can't hurt bubs and should be enjoying being able to lay on my front while I still can but it feels odd :haha:
> 
> Anyone else???? Or anything else they think is weird now, but really know it's not???? :shrug:

I don't feel weird about it... or at least I didn't before yesterday. I went to a yoga class and explained that I was 4 weeks pregnant to the teacher. She's pre-natally certified and told me she'd watch out to make sure I wasn't doing anything that would hurt Peanut.

She came up and made me stop doing any poses lying on my tummy. So now I'm all freaked out that every time I roll onto my front I'm hurting Peanut.

Eek!


----------



## youngmamttc

Wow its so different in England! My rent is £84 a week for a 2 bed house. Its with the council but even private is only about £100 a week!


----------



## allforthegirl

BadMamaJAMA said:


> I don't feel weird about it... or at least I didn't before yesterday. I went to a yoga class and explained that I was 4 weeks pregnant to the teacher. She's pre-natally certified and told me she'd watch out to make sure I wasn't doing anything that would hurt Peanut.
> 
> She came up and made me stop doing any poses lying on my tummy. So now I'm all freaked out that every time I roll onto my front I'm hurting Peanut.
> 
> Eek!

I don't believe sleeping on your tummy is going to hurt the baby. I did it up to 5 months with my first and 3 months with my 3rd. My babies are perfectly healthy!! You will know when it is time to always sleep on your side, as sleeping on your front will no longer feel comfortable!!


----------



## youngmamttc

I wake up sleeping on my front every night no matter how much i try not too!


----------



## wtbmummy

youngmamttc said:


> Wow its so different in England! My rent is £84 a week for a 2 bed house. Its with the council but even private is only about £100 a week!

Where on earth do you live????? Where we are the council WILL NOT give us a place even though we have now been declared as homeless and pg... And a 2 bed flat with no garden is minimum of £650 a month.... We can't even afford that with all the other bills and are trying to move into a 1 bed which is still £550 min per month.... Think we should come live in your part of the country :shrug:



BadMamaJAMA said:


> wtbmummy said:
> 
> 
> K so your prob all going to think I'm nutty now :wacko:
> 
> But does anyone else feel weird laying on their front when trying to sleep????? I know I can't hurt bubs and should be enjoying being able to lay on my front while I still can but it feels odd :haha:
> 
> Anyone else???? Or anything else they think is weird now, but really know it's not???? :shrug:
> 
> I don't feel weird about it... or at least I didn't before yesterday. I went to a yoga class and explained that I was 4 weeks pregnant to the teacher. She's pre-natally certified and told me she'd watch out to make sure I wasn't doing anything that would hurt Peanut.
> 
> She came up and made me stop doing any poses lying on my tummy. So now I'm all freaked out that every time I roll onto my front I'm hurting Peanut.
> 
> Eek!Click to expand...

OHHHH Now I feel even more weird about it :dohh: lol I'm sure it's fine though. We should prob be enjoying the time we have left to be able to lay on our fronts before we get to big :thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

Im up in a coastal town near inbetween newcastle and sunderland. Not the nicest place to live lol! But yeah price is pretty cheap.


----------



## GingerPanda

HORMONES! I just made myself cry, looking at ultrasounds for how far along I'll be at my appointment. I think I'll call tomorrow and ask if I'm getting one.


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe :hugs: Gingerpanda!! It is always better when you wait a bit so you can see something. I know I am getting an early one but I will still get one at 12 weeks and then the 20 week one then maybe another one closer to the end?! But the longer you wait the nicer they are! Let us know when the first one will be!!


----------



## wtbmummy

youngmamttc said:


> Im up in a coastal town near inbetween newcastle and sunderland. Not the nicest place to live lol! But yeah price is pretty cheap.


Oh right that makes more sense. :dohh: We live on the very south coast just outside Portsmouth and the prices I quoted are classed as cheap and are very small :wacko: It's amazing to think how different the prices are over the country. It's kinda depressing :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok my hormones are dragging me down!! I woke up in a good mood, then got really really hungry made breakfast then felt sick after I ate.... Now I just feel like crap!! I am very pouty and ready to snap on anyone to cross me..... *sigh* I am not going to like the day if this keeps up.... DH is not helping me either. :nope:


----------



## Cryssie

I have horrible heartburn today and my face is breaking out like a preteen! Ugh. Boobs are tender today and i woke up disgusted by hubby poking me. Lol. 

As for houses we bought our house almost 6 years ago. It's 3 bed 2 bath 2 car garage and a year older than us. We had to refinance last year because our payment was over $900. Now it's a more comfortable $680.


----------



## Cryssie

And I'm having brown discharge again when i wipe. At least it's brown right?


----------



## allforthegirl

I would think so. As long as it is just brown. If it at any time changes and or your start to cramp you need to get into the ER right away!! But you have such great symptoms, I am sure you are more than ok!!


----------



## Cryssie

I hope so! We'll see the start of babe Tuesday fingers crossed! 

Some days i don't feel preggo until i get nauseous and go oh yeah!


----------



## Cryssie

Oh my goodness! I can't shovel chips and salsa into my mouth day enough. Never been one for salsa either.


----------



## allforthegirl

I love chips and salsa!!

Just got back from another 9K walk. This time though my legs and feet were more sore than usual! I was going to go tomorrow but I think I am going to hold off until Tues.

I am soooo bloated today!! It is gross, cause I look 6 months already!! I hope it was just my poor food choices and it will go back down again!


----------



## GingerPanda

Nah, I'm so bloated all the time. I tried to put on a pair of jeans this morning that were too big two weeks ago, and I could barely button them. Bloat is gross. I feel so fat and unattractive. :dohh:


----------



## Cryssie

I'm horribly bloated too. My belly feels like a balloon.


----------



## GingerPanda

So, I'm not nauseous at all today, but I keep having these single big hiccups that almost trigger my gag reflex. Anyone else, or am I just weird? :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Not hiccups but burps yes!!


----------



## Cryssie

Hiccups/Burps yes! It's so gross.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Good morning ladies,
Hope you're all feeling well.
I had my first dry reach this morning blah so think the sickness is coming. :dohh:
I had really bad ms with my other 3 so think its inevitable, but it's meant to be a good sign so I really don't mind.
I had a mmc in 2002 with no ms so I'll take it.
Hope everyone has a nice day!:D


----------



## allforthegirl

I have one nasty headache tonight!! Also my back is still sore but I guess this is what we get for getting knocked up!! :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> I have one nasty headache tonight!! Also my back is still sore but I guess this is what we get for getting knocked up!! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I have one nasty headache tonight!! Also my back is still sore but I guess this is what we get for getting knocked up!! :haha:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Well it is true.... :rofl:


----------



## Cryssie

I feel sorry for the hubs I'm either complaining or bitching about something. It's all justified. . In my eyes. :haha:

I have slight nausea tonight. In guess today is a good night.


----------



## baby1wanted

With you on the bloating - currently living in big floaty dresses. Oh and a sports bra which is my new favourite item!
For me the horrific gas has started in the last couple of days... have no control over it! :blush:
No further bleeding, just some brown on tp when I wipe - off to doctors this morning 
Have a lovely day everyone :flower:


----------



## MamaBear93

So I tried to go bra-less yesterday and I realized that is a very bad idea. My bb's hurt all day!:cry:

But today....I wore my sports bra to bed and woke up and put my lightly padded bra on a whala! :shock: My bb's only hurt when it comes off! :dance:


----------



## Sfietje

Morning ladies!

Finally got around to calling the obgyn this morning. They are having me come in for a scan at 8 weeks. First appointment will be july 2nd. Just a few more weeks until I can see my little one! So nervous and excited at the same time :happydance:

I'm 5+3 today and still not a hint of morning sickness. Don't know if I should be worried or happy about that :shrug:


----------



## Sfietje

MamaBear93 said:


> So I tried to go bra-less yesterday and I realized that is a very bad idea. My bb's hurt all day!:cry:
> 
> But today....I wore my sports bra to bed and woke up and put my lightly padded bra on a whala! :shock: My bb's only hurt when it comes off! :dance:

I went to buy a sportsbra a few days ago and when I tried it on at the store it felt so good I think the people in the stall next to me must have thought I was having an orgasm :rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still here! not posting much as I can't really get into it for a few more weeks and I hate to be the kill joy. 

No symptoms either. Which doesn't help my anxiety. 
My boobs stopped hurting last week and no sickness :/


----------



## Sfietje

Are anyone else's nipples pretty much constantly hard? It's so annoying, you can see them through all of my clothes :blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm still here! not posting much as I can't really get into it for a few more weeks and I hate to be the kill joy.
> 
> No symptoms either. Which doesn't help my anxiety.
> My boobs stopped hurting last week and no sickness :/

Some women never get symptoms, and lots of women who do don't get them til after 6 weeks. Just repeat the mantra: "Today, I am pregnant. Nothing else matters."




Sfietje said:


> Are anyone else's nipples pretty much constantly hard? It's so annoying, you can see them through all of my clothes :blush:

Yes! And it makes the piercings hurt. I'm tempted to take them out. :dohh:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Yes my nipples are like bullets lol it's annoying


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> With you on the bloating - currently living in big floaty dresses. Oh and a sports bra which is my new favourite item!
> For me the horrific gas has started in the last couple of days... have no control over it! :blush:
> No further bleeding, just some brown on tp when I wipe - off to doctors this morning
> Have a lovely day everyone :flower:

Good luck at the Dr today!! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Yesterday my bbs were bad!! nothing felt good not even the sports bra, so I slept with just a tank top and this morning they are not as bad. Yesterday was just a bad bb day I guess.

This morning I am not sure if I feel PG at all. I really do hate this on again off again symptoms. This is what happen just before I found out about my loss.... I do wish it would pick something and just keep it until 12 weeks when I am out of the woods!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi can I join? I'm due AF today and took a test :bfp: :happydance: by LMP I'm due Feb 22nd but it'll probably be earlier as I O quite early on in my cycle.

Absolutely no symptoms here, hope it stays that way! I was so sick with DD I ended up underweight at 10 weeks so this bubba best be good :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Anniebobs said:


> Hi can I join? I'm due AF today and took a test :bfp: :happydance: by LMP I'm due Feb 22nd but it'll probably be earlier as I O quite early on in my cycle.
> 
> Absolutely no symptoms here, hope it stays that way! I was so sick with DD I ended up underweight at 10 weeks so this bubba best be good :haha:

Welcome :hi: and Congrats!

No symptoms would make me nervous LOL But then again my coming and going of symptoms drive me crazy :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Anniebobs said:


> Hi can I join? I'm due AF today and took a test :bfp: :happydance: by LMP I'm due Feb 22nd but it'll probably be earlier as I O quite early on in my cycle.
> 
> Absolutely no symptoms here, hope it stays that way! I was so sick with DD I ended up underweight at 10 weeks so this bubba best be good :haha:

Welcome and congrats! I'm about half-way through week 5, and I haven't had any strong symptoms except for sore boobs. It happens! :thumbup:


----------



## Anniebobs

Last time it was sore boobs before BFP then sickness from week 5, so with no sore boobs I'm off to a good start!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Anniebobs said:


> Hi can I join? I'm due AF today and took a test :bfp: :happydance: by LMP I'm due Feb 22nd but it'll probably be earlier as I O quite early on in my cycle.
> 
> Absolutely no symptoms here, hope it stays that way! I was so sick with DD I ended up underweight at 10 weeks so this bubba best be good :haha:

Welcome and congrats:flower:

Would you like me to put you down as Feb 22 or would you like to wait?


allforthegirl said:


> Yesterday my bbs were bad!! nothing felt good not even the sports bra, so I slept with just a tank top and this morning they are not as bad. Yesterday was just a bad bb day I guess.
> 
> This morning I am not sure if I feel PG at all. I really do hate this on again off again symptoms. This is what happen just before I found out about my loss.... I do wish it would pick something and just keep it until 12 weeks when I am out of the woods!!

I have no symptoms other than on and off cramps and sore boobs/erect nipples:wacko:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So today I made grilled chicken and creamy mushroom sauce with a side of fluffy rice, hub love it:thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ugh!!!!! So annoyed right now!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

What's up?


----------



## Anniebobs

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Welcome and congrats:flower:
> 
> Would you like me to put you down as Feb 22 or would you like to wait?

Thank you :cloud9:

Can you put me down as Feb 22 as we don't have the dating scan here until 12 weeks so the midwives will go off my LMP.

I'm so excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Anniebobs said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats:flower:
> 
> Would you like me to put you down as Feb 22 or would you like to wait?
> 
> Thank you :cloud9:
> 
> Can you put me down as Feb 22 as we don't have the dating scan here until 12 weeks so the midwives will go off my LMP.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I will do that now :)



GingerPanda said:


> What's up?


I'm on this private pregnancy group on facebook created by a close friend of mine, as we chat this abnoxious woman whom happened to be on my friends list sees my posts and goes on my public profile and writes " I didn't know you're pregnant, how many weeks are you??" I'm like :growlmad:I specifically asked that no one mention anything on public fb!!!! Now half of them know:growlmad:


----------



## GingerPanda

That suuuuuuuuuuuuucks!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I'm on this private pregnancy group on facebook created by a close friend of mine, as we chat this abnoxious woman whom happened to be on my friends list sees my posts and goes on my public profile and writes " I didn't know you're pregnant, how many weeks are you??" I'm like :growlmad:I specifically asked that no one mention anything on public fb!!!! Now half of them know:growlmad:

Well that was very rude!!:growlmad:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So frustrated, I'm deactivating fb for a while, not in the mood for a headache really!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm pretty tempted to deactivate FB as well. Just because, well... it's annoying.

We don't need the drama and stress! We're incubating miracles. :haha:


----------



## Anniebobs

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats:flower:
> 
> Would you like me to put you down as Feb 22 or would you like to wait?
> 
> Thank you :cloud9:
> 
> Can you put me down as Feb 22 as we don't have the dating scan here until 12 weeks so the midwives will go off my LMP.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I will do that now :)
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> What's up?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm on this private pregnancy group on facebook created by a close friend of mine, as we chat this abnoxious woman whom happened to be on my friends list sees my posts and goes on my public profile and writes " I didn't know you're pregnant, how many weeks are you??" I'm like :growlmad:I specifically asked that no one mention anything on public fb!!!! Now half of them know:growlmad:Click to expand...

That's awful! Some people just love the drama.


----------



## youngmamttc

BMB thats dreadul! I know how you fell my BIL rudely announced for me on facebook before AF was even late so everyone knows! Just rude, hope your okay


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
Eugh, I hate facebook sometimes. I've had to message some old work colleagues and try to explain why I don't want to go to a BBQ (without somehow indicating that the thought of meat currently makes me feel ill!). Just said that the hubs gave me a stomach bug and hope they don't figure it out!

Do you ladies feel starving recently? I constantly feel hungry! I've been eating really healthy this past week or so but I think it's making me lose weight. I've always had an issue gaining weight and used to maintain my current weight by eating alot of calorie filled foods (including a 200g bar of Dairy Milk a day...I know that's terrible!). I'm eating three meals a day plus snacks and it's just not helping. Any advice?


----------



## youngmamttc

Ive felt so nauseous all day! The only time i dont feel sick is when im eating. Had a headache for 3 days solid too! I'll take it everyday for a bubs though


----------



## wtbmummy

Nipples are constantly hard - Yes :nope: 
Bbs just constantly sore and tender - Yes :nope:
Hungry ALL THE TIME - Yes (but secretly love my food:blush:)
Lots of cm to the point of having to check its not bleeding - Yes
Constant peeing - Yes
Random hits of tiredness and heavy eyes - Yes
Back ache - Yes
Huge bloating stomach that makes me look 6 months pg already - YES!!! :cry:

I know it's all worth it for bubs but oh my I do feel like crap sometimes. I feel good most of the time but it comes in waves where I feel AWFUL :cry:

Wow looking at that list now I have loads of symptoms :thumbup:
Hope everyone is coping ok. I already want to stop working such a physical and demanding job already:haha:


----------



## Ladybuggz

I'm feeling quite crappy too! My skin has broken out in alot of spots, I've got very greasy hair (despite washing it every other day), hunger, teary and very bloated. It's like severe PMS!

I just want to stay indoors and be a hermit!


----------



## GingerPanda

lol @ hermit

I know the feeling.

My face has BEEN breaking out for a while. It's awful. :dohh:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HELLO!!

I'm pregnant with baby #4! My husbands FIRST! :)

Due date is Feb 12th.

I'm having some minor nausea (with my other pg's it hit hard at 6 weeks or so), bloating, sort of crampy and low back pain, plus sore boobs. I had some pink tinged spotting a couple days ago and thought it was the beginning of the end, but so far so good, and no more spotting. I KNOW it's normal, but it's so hard not worry!

Good luck to all the mamas to be! I am anxious to get to know you all and share this 9 months!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hi and Welcome *waves*!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I too am very hungry all time but at the same time I feel like if I eat I am going to have to run to the toilet. It is very ugly catch22!! Though I am glad to say that my bloat has gone down a lot this morning. Though I am not expecting it to stay that way. It is just nice for now!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry to hear about fb issues - that place can be a minefield sometimes!! 

Sorry if you read this elsewhere - I'm on a few of the Feb threads! :haha:
So went to my GP and she was lovely and spoke to EPAU. They won't see my until Weds as that's when I am 6 weeks by lmp (but I think I'll be 5+3). Anyway they'll be doing a scan and bloods then. Not expecting to see much on the scan, think they'll do another one a week later, but definitely wanting my bloods done Weds and Fri. 
Mixed feelings at the moment, one minute very positive the next very negative. But continue to have nothing more than brown spotting on the paper.
DH has taken me out for the day to take my mind off things, we went to some gardens, a walk in the sun and tea and cake :thumbup:
Hope everyone else is ok, thanks for all your support :flower:


----------



## MamaBear93

Sfietje said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> So I tried to go bra-less yesterday and I realized that is a very bad idea. My bb's hurt all day!:cry:
> 
> But today....I wore my sports bra to bed and woke up and put my lightly padded bra on a whala! :shock: My bb's only hurt when it comes off! :dance:
> 
> I went to buy a sportsbra a few days ago and when I tried it on at the store it felt so good I think the people in the stall next to me must have thought I was having an orgasm :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahaha! :rofl: I am about at that point as well. Ready to go buy some new sports bras myself. Or at least those stretchy ones that have little pads in them so that they hide my nips :laugh2:


----------



## MamaBear93

I woke up this AM with horrible nausea I could have sworn I was going to puke before I even got out of bed.

Luckily I didn't but I ate some bacon and eggs and I felt fine for a bit...but it is back...

I just want to lay down right now...


----------



## capemaylover

So I have been lying low since finding out, getting betas, and getting my first scan. I have been reading, but haven't posted anything since my scan picture. I am worried and scared. I haven't been bleeding or anything, but I am still just waiting for the ball to drop and something to go horribly wrong (probably has something to do with previous losses). I don't "feel" pregnant and at 6 weeks tomorrow I thought that I would feel something. I mean my bbs are tender when touched some days and I am awfully tired, but other than that I got nothin, oh yea and every once in a while I get some pulling in my uterus area. I am scared to take another test (maybe hook effect??? or it will be negative). I have no reason to think anything is wrong other than previous experience, but I just can't even get myself too excited. I get a little excited and start to think about the upcoming months, but then I pull myself back in and say to myself "don't get excited quite yet." I have another u/s on Friday where we will hopefully hear a heartbeat if all is well and maybe after that I will get excited. I don't know. Am I being ridiculous? I don't know, I guess I am looking for some sort of reassurance that maybe you ladies can provide me.....


----------



## MamaBear93

You are not alone.

I was not having symptoms until after betas were done at about 4+4

I was so worried that I wasn't PG because I had a CP right before this bean. I guess my symptoms were just late for the party this time. You will be fine :thumbup:

They will come...and then you will wish that they hadn't(even though it is a lot of reassurance)

Keep your head up!! You are PG and creating a little miracle in there!


----------



## Ladybuggz

capemaylover- what you're feeling is completely normal. I've had moments of feeling beyond ecstatic, but then have these 'what if' moments too. I'm working on being calmer (I suffer OCD and anxiety), I find that taking each day at a time helps. Everyday that passes is a step closer :)


----------



## Ladybuggz

Geez! I have an unreal craving for Pizza Express' chocolate fudge cake. I've eaten it 3 times in a fortnight! It's about the only sweet thing I like the taste of recently (previous to pregnancy, I'd have happily lived off desserts). Other than the cake, all I want is savoury foods! Might have to go send the hubs on a cake mission!

and yes, I just spent the passed 30 minutes staring at photos of the cake online...shameless I know!


----------



## chazzmatazz

I did a little progression check today

Here is 9dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chazzmatazz

And here's today's 13dpo :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sugarpuff

Lovely line progression ! I'm 28dpo today and I still haven't stopped peeing on sticks :blush:

my consultant rang today, I've got a scan booked in for this Friday to check that baby is where it's supposed to be (I have a dodgy tube). I'm terrified :shock:


----------



## capemaylover

sugarpuff said:


> Lovely line progression ! I'm 28dpo today and I still haven't stopped peeing on sticks :blush:
> 
> my consultant rang today, I've got a scan booked in for this Friday to check that baby is where it's supposed to be (I have a dodgy tube). I'm terrified :shock:

I have a scan on Friday as well...hoping for a heartbeat!!


----------



## Cryssie

allforthegirl said:


> Yesterday my bbs were bad!! nothing felt good not even the sports bra, so I slept with just a tank top and this morning they are not as bad. Yesterday was just a bad bb day I guess.
> 
> This morning I am not sure if I feel PG at all. I really do hate this on again off again symptoms. This is what happen just before I found out about my loss.... I do wish it would pick something and just keep it until 12 weeks when I am out of the woods!!

i felt this way this morning! I got scared for a bit.


----------



## Sarah_mw

I'm February 14th! I'm very new to all this! Lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Lovely lines, Chazzmatazz!

Here are my tests from this morning:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_6-10_zps62c98777.jpg

And I even got a dark line on a crappy Dollar Tree test!

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/ME_6-10_2_zpse8ba6e8c.jpg


----------



## sugarpuff

capemaylover said:


> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> Lovely line progression ! I'm 28dpo today and I still haven't stopped peeing on sticks :blush:
> 
> my consultant rang today, I've got a scan booked in for this Friday to check that baby is where it's supposed to be (I have a dodgy tube). I'm terrified :shock:
> 
> I have a scan on Friday as well...hoping for a heartbeat!!Click to expand...

eek fingers crossed for both of us ! I keep flipping between being really excited to see baby and then catastrophising about everything that could possibly be wrong :dohh:


----------



## MamaBear93

I took a $store test the other day and it was awesome! The line showed up right away and it was just as dark as the control line!

I was previously getting v v faint lines on the cheapies so I am super stoked!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sugarpuff

oo since I have an inability to keep away from pee sticks I'll join in too :D

this evening, dilute pee https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/C63CA17F-E488-4CC9-BFDB-E39F744E89EA-23028-00002D353EFA3EF8_zps438852b6.jpg
I really wish I had some good sticks but it'd be daft to buy some now (and I have about 50 ics left...)


----------



## MamaBear93

I am glad I didn't buy the hundred pack of IC's that I was going to buy lol:haha:

Those lines look great ladies!!

I love seeing the test line darker then the control :thumbup:


----------



## sugarpuff

has anyone else's boobs got massive ? with my daughter I went from a 30C to a 32F by the time my milk came in, but this time I've gone from a 30B/C to a 30DD already :shock:


----------



## baby1wanted

sugarpuff said:


> has anyone else's boobs got massive ? with my daughter I went from a 30C to a 32F by the time my milk came in, but this time I've gone from a 30B/C to a 30DD already :shock:

Me! I've gone from 32C/D to 32 D/DD in a week! A sports bra has become my favourite companion!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Those are great lines ladies!! :thumbup: 

Welcome and congrats to the new momma's!!! :hi:

So I have been sooooooo hungry today!! I couldn't eat enough at lunch time but chose to stop cause I really don't want to get fat all ready!! About 20 minutes later I felt way better!! Then 20 min after that I was starving again. *sigh*

I did some running around today, washed my van, grabbed the pet food, went for lunch with an old friend of mine, then did some gardening, then took my little one for a bike ride and walked my old dog.... I was ready to fall over before the walk, so now I am almost falling asleep typing.... 

As for the boob question, mine didn't grow until the last month with my last so I am sure mine will do that again this time. I belong to the itty bitty titty club so any growth or swelling is welcome. :haha: They have just gotten heavier for now. I don't think they have grown any though. I am wondering if that where my weight went to this weekend :blush: Well I hope that is where it went ....


----------



## capemaylover

sugarpuff said:


> capemaylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> Lovely line progression ! I'm 28dpo today and I still haven't stopped peeing on sticks :blush:
> 
> my consultant rang today, I've got a scan booked in for this Friday to check that baby is where it's supposed to be (I have a dodgy tube). I'm terrified :shock:
> 
> I have a scan on Friday as well...hoping for a heartbeat!!Click to expand...
> 
> eek fingers crossed for both of us ! I keep flipping between being really excited to see baby and then catastrophising about everything that could possibly be wrong :dohh:Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## pollydolly

hey girlies haven't been on for a few days!
so I'm onto sweetpea week! :dance:
& we have midwife on Thursday which I'm so excited for.

we're also telling my mum tomorrow! x


----------



## pollydolly

sugarpuff said:


> has anyone else's boobs got massive ? with my daughter I went from a 30C to a 32F by the time my milk came in, but this time I've gone from a 30B/C to a 30DD already :shock:

I'm a 34D normally and my bra (new two weeks ago!!! :( ) wont even hold half my boob. :haha:
think I've gone up to an E! oh joy, they're so painful haha. xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to sweetpea week!! I will joining you in few days!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Same here on looking forward to joining you in sweetpea week! I feel like it took forever to become an appleseed as we were poppy seeds for two weeks. :haha:

Can I just skip to lime or something?


So exciting about telling your mom! How do you think she'll react?


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I totally didn't realize that, but then again I only added that ticker until I was in the 4th week. I figured my impatience came from the fact that I found out so early was my problem... Just feels like I should be further along than I am.... I know I have said this before, just not sure if it was just to myself or not LOL

Man the baby brain is on a roll today. It got to the point that I couldn't finish any sentence LOL 

I am having a crazy PG day today!!


----------



## Cryssie

Oy. One of my sils friends added her to the mommy group I'm part of on Facebook. And i said 4 days before that that i was preggo but couldn't tell anyone. Well last night i told my sil that i had a dream where she was preggo and she asked if i was and i said no. But if she scrolled down in the group she'd see it. Should i come clean or just wait it out?


----------



## ttc2003

Hi! EDD Feb. 8th here!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie That is really up to you!! If she will respect you enough not to say anything then you could, but you could always just apologize later if you think she will understand. That is a hard one. 

I am having a hard enough time not shouting to the world that we are too!! I am just so excited about it I just want to talk about it with everyone. Especially with my SIL. Since she is now about 13 weeks and is her first one. I don't have much in common with her so this would be nice to share it with her. :cry: OMG I am crying because I want to share this with her..... :cry: Love you hormones!!


----------



## allforthegirl

ttc2003 said:


> Hi! EDD Feb. 8th here!

Welcome and Congrats!! :hi:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Morning ladies,
Well tomorrow I have a dating scan booked going off my lmp I'll be 5+2 but going off when I think I O'ed I'll be 4+5 so hopefully will be able to see _something_ but dont think it will be much.
Welcome to the new ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby said:


> Morning ladies,
> Well tomorrow I have a dating scan booked going off my lmp I'll be 5+2 but going off when I think I O'ed I'll be 4+5 so hopefully will be able to see _something_ but dont think it will be much.
> Welcome to the new ladies!:thumbup:

Awesome GL with your scan!! I am getting excited about my on Thurs!! Only 3 more sleeps..... and I could just fall asleep right now ... again!!


----------



## MamaBear93

More like ten more sleeps for me since I have been napping so much:haha:

I wish I could just stay awake all day and then fall asleep at night like a normal person...

On a good note had another beta done today! Hoping to get the results i from this one much sooner then the last but who knows!

I had a level of 321 on 6/4 17DPO and today is 23DPO so I am hoping for the best...especially since my symptoms are pretty much here full force!

Welcome new ladies! :wave:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

welcome new mummies :flower: 
ive added you all to front page :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

wow!! this thread has an increasing % of preggo hormones running around..

today dh is home on his day off, and i just wanted to pick a fight he was getting on my nerves just sitting there lol poor dh its good he went out with his friends otherwise it would have been a massacre lol


----------



## Masonsbaby

Good luck with your scan too! :thumbup:


----------



## wtbmummy

Is anyone else experiancing high heart rate or heart pulpatations already??? Ive heard its normal, but isnt it a bit early for that?? :shrug:


----------



## wtbmummy

ttc2003 said:


> Hi! EDD Feb. 8th here!

:hi: I'm 8th Feb too :happydance: Welcome :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

No heart palpitations here!! I am prone to the off PG but as long as I keep active (like my walks) it helps keep them away. Unfortunately this is the reason I don't get have midwife care, which sucks cause I really wanted this care!! Guess I am stuck with Dr Hottie!! :haha:

Well it is too early to say anything about how I feel. I feel good so far. My abs feel different down below. So I am guess babe is going to start pushing its way up and out soon.

I was drinking green mint tea last night to help with my ickies and it made me get up three times in the middle of the night to pee. WTH!! I wasn't getting up every night to pee, cause I have been drinking the bulk of my water in the first half of the day so I wouldn't have to wake up to pee, but this was ridiculous LOL


----------



## Cryssie

Hi New ladies! 

I woke up feeling slightly nauseous this morning. Getting nervous! In 2.5 hours i go for my scan. I'll be sure to post whatever is seen! 

As for the thing with my sil, I believe she saw my post on the mommy group on fb. But i still haven't said anything to her. She's one to talk to our mil. I might tell them both today after what we see on the scan.


----------



## allforthegirl

GL on your scan Cryssie!! I can't wait to see your little bean!!


----------



## Cryssie

Yeah so the nifty lil "who has viewed" on fb told me my sil saw my post. So i came clean and told her to not say anything to the mil.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am sure she will respect your wishes. Do you plan on telling the family when you get back that everything is ok with this PG??


----------



## Cryssie

Yeah. She's playing like she didn't see it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Good luck Cryssie, super excited for you xx fingers crossed for you love :)


----------



## youngmamttc

Good luck cryssie! Waiting for an update


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck on your scan! 

I was hoping to wait it out for at least 4-5 more weeks before telling anyone the news but it's KILLING ME. I live 1000 miles away from all of my family and talk to my mom almost daily. I know the reactions will be mixed, so I'm nervous as well. Many feel I'm too old to be having another babe. 

Woke up this morning feeling sort of hung over. . .HAHA! Groggy and tired. 

My boobs started out big, they're fairly out of control now. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## capemaylover

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Good luck on your scan!
> 
> I was hoping to wait it out for at least 4-5 more weeks before telling anyone the news but it's KILLING ME. I live 1000 miles away from all of my family and talk to my mom almost daily. I know the reactions will be mixed, so I'm nervous as well. Many feel I'm too old to be having another babe.
> 
> Woke up this morning feeling sort of hung over. . .HAHA! Groggy and tired.
> 
> My boobs started out big, they're fairly out of control now.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day!

I understand about wanting to tell people, I am in the same situation everytime I talk to my best friend or mom. Do your other children know yet?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I haven't told them yet either. . .AHHHH! They don't live with me, they stayed with their dad in IL (We're in WY) to finish school. They'll actually be here July 15th. I'd sort of like to tell them in person, but waiting another month might kill me as well. :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

girls i have a major rash between my boobs thats not going away, what could it be its really bothering me :(


----------



## Cryssie

Currently sitting waiting to be called back! Ahhhh! Deep breaths. My tummy feels like a million butterflies.


----------



## youngmamttc

EEE Good luck cryssie!


----------



## youngmamttc

BlueMoonBubba said:


> girls i have a major rash between my boobs thats not going away, what could it be its really bothering me :(

Heat rash maybe? OR have you changed any products you use recently?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> girls i have a major rash between my boobs thats not going away, what could it be its really bothering me :(
> 
> Heat rash maybe? OR have you changed any products you use recently?Click to expand...

i dont know ive been using 3 types of cream it goes for a day or two then comes back, i havnt changed any products i used, i may need a bigger bra, :dohh:


----------



## youngmamttc

It might just be a heat rash if it goes and comes back maybe? Since finding out i am PG ive been so hot on a night time and boobs always get really hot lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I've gone a full size bigger its outrageous lol, I'm already big boobed, I went from 16 dd to a 16 E !


----------



## Cryssie

Hcg levels last Tuesday were 1745.

scan today showed yolk. Yay!


----------



## youngmamttc

Great news!!


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130611_115739.jpg


----------



## capemaylover

yay another scan picture!! lookin good!


----------



## wtbmummy

Cryssie said:


> Hcg levels last Tuesday were 1745.
> 
> scan today showed yolk. Yay!

Thats great news hun :thumbup:


----------



## Cryssie

More than what we saw at 5 weeks with the blighted ovum! I'm at ease.


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my goodness! Beautiful scan pictures! So happy for you! :wave: hi little bean!!

Oh some good news here as well...Got the results back this AM from my beta yesterday evening...(drumroll please :haha:)

The levels went from 321 at 17DPO (6/4) to 5858 at 23DPO (6/10)

YEY!!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Cryssie on the great numbers and scan pic!!

BMB I think you just may need to change over to a non-wired bra!! That could be causing some issues if they are spilling out. Grabbing yourself a nursing sleep bra may do the trick.

AFM I just got back from my walk (yes 9K) It felt a lot better than the one that I took with the family on Sunday. I think DH just walks too fast for me and that is pushing this body that is already doing a marathon trying to grow our little bean!! I was feeling awful pretty much the whole way, but as soon as I got home and started on lunch it seemed to go away. (for now) I made an amazing egg and hash. I love making this!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awesome Mamabear!! Must make you feel a bit better!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Aww nice to see all good news in here :) I'm still waiting on my initial call back from the midwife lmao it will be a week tomorrow since I notified my doctors surgery I was pregnant! Think I should chase them up tomorrow... A week is plenty I think lol


----------



## GingerPanda

So much great news! Congrats, everybody!


----------



## Cryssie

Telling the in laws tonight. Ee.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Telling the in laws tonight. Ee.

Do you have the card all ready to go that you made?? That was such a great idea btw!!


----------



## Cryssie

Yes i do! I plan on having Alek give it to them but they're out in the pool so it'll be a bit.


----------



## allforthegirl

Let us know how it goes!!:dance:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies! 

How are you all today?

Cryssie- Lovely scan picture!

Had quite a stressful day. My younger sister has been battling mental health issues these past 5 years (mainly eating disorders). She's been in and out of hospitals and eating disorder clinics. Sadly, she's deteriorated alot these past weeks to a point where she has to go away again. I don't live with her but I often see and speak to her as she lives with our mother 10 minutes away. Both she and my mum are incredibly distraught about the situation. I'm trying my best to support them but it's hard as I'm trying very hard to avoid stressful issues at the moment (I suffer with anxiety and OCD myself which seem to have peaked with all these pregnancy hormones). My mum and sister rely on me alot emotionally, as they feel they have no one else and these past years I've been more than happy to calm and reassure them. I just don't know whether I should detach myself a little as situations in the past have been terribly worrying (my sister has episodes of being hysterical, threatening and suicidal).


----------



## allforthegirl

That sounds like a hard thing to deal with. If you are having troubles with it now that you are PG then I think you need to be honest with them. You don't have to tell either of them that you are PG yet if you don't want to. What you do need to tell them is that you are going through your stuff that is making it really hard to deal with this right now as well. Please don't forget to tell them how much you care and that you want to be back to helping them out, so they need to let you heal first!!

I wish you al the best!! This isn't going to be easy for any of you.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thanks allforthegirl. They actually know that I'm pregnant, I told them pretty much as soon as I found out. I'd rather have waited however I decided to inform them hoping that they'd make an effort to not start screaming at each other (my sister has treated my mum very badly, to the point where I'd call it abuse). Whenever I'm around my mum (who normally tries to ignore my sisters behaviour) says that she has the confidence to disagree with my sister, which always causes arguments. Whenever they are together there is a terrible atmosphere. Part of me wonders whether my sister has deteriorated at the news of my pregnancy (I'd hope it would give her something to look forward too). One of the first things she said when I told her was "maybe I should put weight on so I can get pregnant too. Would you be angry at me if I did?" She also got progressively worse around the time of my wedding last year :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't think you should think about it like that. You have to remember what ever she has going on in her head has nothing to do with you. They are her demons, it is not YOU!! It just sounds like your sister needs to be in a home. I mean that in the nicest way, but if your mother and her are at each others throats then I think it would be good for all of you. She would have someone other than family telling her what she needs to work on. Being with others that are going through the same things can help too. I am not even sure that is an option for you. I am just trying give you some support!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

She's actually being sent to an eating disorder clinic tomorrow and will most likely be there for atleast a few months. That's why both she and my mum are so upset. I told both of them that this is for the best, sometimes people need extra help if they aren't able to tackle there problems themselves, just hope that it makes her feel better in the long run. Although my mum will miss her, it will be a huge relief to know that she's in safe hands and being monitored/treated for her problems. This is a positive thing, I just hope they both see that!


----------



## Cryssie

So it took my fil a half hour to put it together lol. He thought it was an old card. But they're thrilled. Especially since there's something in there.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic news Cryssie!!! WOOHOO!

Ladybugz: I'm so sorry! Eating disorders are so very hard to deal with, I've seen a cousin go through hell and back over many years. Lots of prayers and thoughts for you all!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> She's actually being sent to an eating disorder clinic tomorrow and will most likely be there for atleast a few months. That's why both she and my mum are so upset. I told both of them that this is for the best, sometimes people need extra help if they aren't able to tackle there problems themselves, just hope that it makes her feel better in the long run. Although my mum will miss her, it will be a huge relief to know that she's in safe hands and being monitored/treated for her problems. This is a positive thing, I just hope they both see that!

Oh well I am glad. I am sure once she sees her progress she will see that this was for the best!! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie how lovely!! I am glad that they are happy!!


----------



## MamaBear93

I am so sorry for your situation Ladybuggz...

I know how it feels to feel like you have lost a family member over a mental disorder.

I too have mental disorders that generally impair me from a normal life. It is very hard to control without treatment and I frequently have outbursts that hurt others around me and sometimes myself if I do not have the right medications.

I like to think that every one CAN be helped. And maybe letting your sis be a part of your pregnancy and getting her as involved as you can might help her with that give her some purpose. Most people like that are lacking in a true feeling of usefulness.

You and your family can get past this and your babe will be fine :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I ate sooo much tonight! I made a turkey chilli with bacon and tons of beans!! Then loaded it with cheese on top!! I still feel hungry but there is no more room for any more food!! My kids even ate a giant bowl of it. This is definitely a family fav!!

I have been feeling pretty good today!! I am guessing tomorrow wont be so...


----------



## Cryssie

We had hot wings for dinner i could only eat 4 when normally I'll eat 8ish. Instant heartburn. Lol.


----------



## Cryssie

We had hot wings for dinner i could only eat 4 when normally I'll eat 8ish. Instant heartburn. Lol.


----------



## Cryssie

Something that's been bugging me all day: my right ovary is bigger than my left. Tech said i ovulated from the right. I swear i had ovulation pains on my left when i ovulated this time. I'm so confused lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Something that's been bugging me all day: my right ovary is bigger than my left. Tech said i ovulated from the right. I swear i had ovulation pains on my left when i ovulated this time. I'm so confused lol.

That is strange!! So did you find out what side baby is on?? right or left??


----------



## Cryssie

Forgot to ask. I will next ultrasound.


----------



## allforthegirl

But for sure just one little one??


----------



## Cryssie

No clue as identical twins can have one yolk too. Lol. I wont know for sure until the next scan! Ahh! The more i stare at the pick the more i see stuff in it Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

I sure hope that I see a heart beat!! Oooo I am getting excited! :dance:


----------



## krys

Hi guys! I had my first ultrasound today :) teensiest baby and we saw a flicker that is the start of the heartbeat! Couldn't hear it, but saw it flickering away! I have another scheduled for the 26th since we aren't sure how far along I am (had a mc and got pregnant right after). 

Has anyone else had an ultrasound? How is everyone doing? What are your symptoms? I feel like I pee every 10 minutes!


----------



## allforthegirl

A couple of the lovely ladies on here have yes. I will have mine in two more sleeps. Which I will then be 6 weeks. 

As for symptoms mine seem to come and go. I have breast fullness, tenderness and nipples hurt. I get bloat at the end of the day. I wake up feeling hungry eat and then feel sickly. Oh and the baby brain is full on lol. 

You?


----------



## krys

allforthegirl said:


> A couple of the lovely ladies on here have yes. I will have mine in two more sleeps. Which I will then be 6 weeks.
> 
> As for symptoms mine seem to come and go. I have breast fullness, tenderness and nipples hurt. I get bloat at the end of the day. I wake up feeling hungry eat and then feel sickly. Oh and the baby brain is full on lol.
> 
> You?

I am soooo bloated, I feel like I look pregnant already! I have some nausea, not too bad yet *knock on wood*


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

krys said:


> Hi guys! I had my first ultrasound today :) teensiest baby and we saw a flicker that is the start of the heartbeat! Couldn't hear it, but saw it flickering away! I have another scheduled for the 26th since we aren't sure how far along I am (had a mc and got pregnant right after).
> 
> Has anyone else had an ultrasound? How is everyone doing? What are your symptoms? I feel like I pee every 10 minutes!

Congrat's on the ultrasound!! 

I have a bit of nausea, headachy, gassy, crampy off and on, sore boobs! Only pregnant women are HAPPY to have all those things! :happydance:


----------



## krys

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> krys said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I had my first ultrasound today :) teensiest baby and we saw a flicker that is the start of the heartbeat! Couldn't hear it, but saw it flickering away! I have another scheduled for the 26th since we aren't sure how far along I am (had a mc and got pregnant right after).
> 
> Has anyone else had an ultrasound? How is everyone doing? What are your symptoms? I feel like I pee every 10 minutes!
> 
> Congrat's on the ultrasound!!
> 
> I have a bit of nausea, headachy, gassy, crampy off and on, sore boobs! Only pregnant women are HAPPY to have all those things! :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol right? I get happy when I feel sick, as crazy as that sounds. It reminds me that I'm pregnant and I feel like sickness is a good sign! My boobs are sore too, it hurts to lay on my front.


----------



## baby1wanted

Ladybuggz - so sorry about your sister. We have a very close friend who suffers from eating disorders and has been in clinics for up to 6 months sometime so I can sympathise. Really hope it goes ok for her and hoping the stress doesn't get to you too much :hugs:
Cryssie and Krys - massive congrats on the scans, looking good ladies!!

AFM 2 1/2 hours until my scan woohoo!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Yes i had my ultrasound today but could only see a sac, so still a bit early i hope, get another in a couple of weeks.
I have bloating heartburn acid reflux moodiness need to pee tiredness and occasional nausea so im hoping those are good signs everythings ok. Am terrified im having a blighted ovum....


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thank you for all the supportive messages ladies :hugs:

I can't wait to see all these ultrasounds! This thread is going to get so exciting these coming weeks!

For the first time ever I've woken up hungry but very nauseous. Began eating my cereal and had to stop after two mouthfuls. Then decided to try and eat a strawberry yogurt which, although awful managed to finish. I'm feeling so sick. Wondering if this is the start of morning sickness or if I'm just ill? I normally feel a little queasy in the afternoon, but this feels much worse.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wow Cryssie that's beautiful!!

Who's next for a scan ladies??


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

2 weeks until my scan cannot wait!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm getting jel seeing all of you going for scans :( AAAAAAAAAAAAAghh 

I might just book a private one :/ I haven't even had a call back yet from my health care provider about my pregnancy... so will be lucky if I even talk to a midwife before 10 weeks 
:( so bummed out


----------



## baby1wanted

Just had scan!!
Gestational sac and yolk sac seen, as expected no heartbeat yet but so far everything looking good :happydance:
Next scan in 2 weeks on 26th, hopefully see a heartbeat then....
 



Attached Files:







Scan 1 .jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

gorgeous!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm getting jel seeing all of you going for scans :( AAAAAAAAAAAAAghh
> 
> I might just book a private one :/ I haven't even had a call back yet from my health care provider about my pregnancy... so will be lucky if I even talk to a midwife before 10 weeks
> :( so bummed out

aw dont feel too bad, the only reason they gave me an ultrasound before 12 weeks because i had a miscarriage cp last month, otherwise i would have been on the same boat as you :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting jel seeing all of you going for scans :( AAAAAAAAAAAAAghh
> 
> I might just book a private one :/ I haven't even had a call back yet from my health care provider about my pregnancy... so will be lucky if I even talk to a midwife before 10 weeks
> :( so bummed out
> 
> aw dont feel too bad, the only reason they gave me an ultrasound before 12 weeks because i had a miscarriage cp last month, otherwise i would have been on the same boat as you :hugs:Click to expand...

Same for me Rhi_Rhi - I had a mc in Jan so was going to have an early scan at 7 weeks. Only had this one today as I've been spotting and was worried that I'd miscarry again :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Tempted to get a private scan, but I want someone to be able to tell me that everything is fine. The place near here is like an "ultrasound for fun" place, and I don't think they are really medically trained.

Still not feeling nauseous or anything. Just really gassy. So embarrassing.


----------



## Cryssie

I had a blighted ovum last pregnancy so I'll probably have one maybe two more scans before 12 weeks. My dr likes her patients to be reassured.

I had a lot of scans with Alek. Especially toward the end because of his potential heart problem. I had a scan a week after four weeks with the b.o. so four total there.


----------



## Cryssie

Oh this morning i must've been sleeping hard. Woke up in a flurry when the alarm went off then i was a bit disoriented. Lol. Now I'm nauseous. I'm so glad i only work 6 hrs a day now. I feel a nap in order this afternoon!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cryssie, was your scan internal or external?


----------



## Ladybuggz

Bluemoonbubba- I was wondering about early ultrasounds too. I'm assuming it's probably transvaginal, as it gives a clearer pic at an early stage.


----------



## baby1wanted

Mine was trans vaginal, we did see the sac on abdominal scan but things were much clearer on the internal one


----------



## allforthegirl

Talking about gas.... mine woke me this morning it was soooo awful! :blush: I almost started to yell at DH cause I just heard him come out of the bathroom. I am so glad I didn't cause then he would have had to witness that. :blush:

I also woke up and tried to go back to sleep cause I wasn't feeling good off the hop! So we will see how the day turns out. Right this second I seem to be not too bad.

My ultrasound is in a little over 24 hrs from now.


----------



## allforthegirl

Woot woot I am now 15% done!! Tomorrow will be 6 weeks. I am feeling good!!

How is everyone else feeling today???


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm getting jel seeing all of you going for scans :( AAAAAAAAAAAAAghh
> 
> I might just book a private one :/ I haven't even had a call back yet from my health care provider about my pregnancy... so will be lucky if I even talk to a midwife before 10 weeks
> :( so bummed out

Me too! :) I'm not sure I'll see a doctor until 9/10 weeks! It takes a month just to get an appointment here. 

HANG IN! :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Woot woot I am now 15% done!! Tomorrow will be 6 weeks. I am feeling good!!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today???

Woohoo! Not far behind you!

I'm just feeling gassy. No nausea, no cramping, no excessive hunger... Nothing. Not sure how I feel about that. I don't "feel" pregnant.


----------



## krys

Is it normal to see, but not hear the heartbeat at six weeks? I'm wondering if I'm closer to five.


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Woot woot I am now 15% done!! Tomorrow will be 6 weeks. I am feeling good!!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today???
> 
> Woohoo! Not far behind you!
> 
> I'm just feeling gassy. No nausea, no cramping, no excessive hunger... Nothing. Not sure how I feel about that. I don't "feel" pregnant.Click to expand...

Boobs aren't even a tad bit sore?

Cause I can't really say that I feel overly PG yet either. All my symptoms other than my boobs, keep coming and going. Felt really nauseous this morning and now I feel great!! Go figure!!


----------



## allforthegirl

krys said:


> Is it normal to see, but not hear the heartbeat at six weeks? I'm wondering if I'm closer to five.

Yes completely normal!! If you would have waited a couple days you would have heard it too!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Im just back from my midwife appointment. She's lovely. She's booked me in a for a scan on tuesday when i'll be 6+2 xx


----------



## allforthegirl

youngmamttc said:


> Im just back from my midwife appointment. She's lovely. She's booked me in a for a scan on tuesday when i'll be 6+2 xx

Congrats that is great news!! Wow we are going to be full of scan photos. Don't forget to ask which side the baby is on. So we can test out the gender theory :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

krys said:


> Is it normal to see, but not hear the heartbeat at six weeks? I'm wondering if I'm closer to five.

I'm not sure. Seeing the heartbeat is a good sign. You could just be a little early.



allforthegirl said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Woot woot I am now 15% done!! Tomorrow will be 6 weeks. I am feeling good!!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today???
> 
> Woohoo! Not far behind you!
> 
> I'm just feeling gassy. No nausea, no cramping, no excessive hunger... Nothing. Not sure how I feel about that. I don't "feel" pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> Boobs aren't even a tad bit sore?
> 
> Cause I can't really say that I feel overly PG yet either. All my symptoms other than my boobs, keep coming and going. Felt really nauseous this morning and now I feel great!! Go figure!!Click to expand...

Okay, yes. Sore boobs. But they've been sore so long, I think I forgot what it feels like when they don't hurt. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

youngmamttc said:


> Im just back from my midwife appointment. She's lovely. She's booked me in a for a scan on tuesday when i'll be 6+2 xx

Awesome!


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> Woot woot I am now 15% done!! Tomorrow will be 6 weeks. I am feeling good!!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today???

Had a little morning sickness in the morning, a few cramps here and there, tired but overall feeling pretty happy. I'm loving how quickly days are passing! We'll all be 12 weeks before we know it! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm glad time is passing quickly for somebody. It's crawling by, here. :haha:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Out of interest, has anyone else's boobs gone really veiny? My right boob has these really obvious blue veins all over it and seems to have grown a cup size! I'm naturally small chested, so am pleased but wish lefty would catch up!


----------



## youngmamttc

My left boob is veiny lol!


----------



## GingerPanda

No veiny boobs, here. DH says he thinks they're a little bigger. To me, they just feel heavier. Sometimes, if they're hurting particularly bad, my areolas will be dark. I've noticed (kind of gross, maybe tmi?) that my nipple piercings are collecting some sort of discharge. They haven't done that since I had them pierced two years ago.


----------



## allforthegirl

The problem is that I always have veiny skin! So my chest really doesn't look any different to me at all. Though my left boob is always more veiny too. The right has never caught up LOL. My boobs definitely feel different though, can't they are any bigger, just fuller. I don't expect them to get bigger until the end when my milk comes in.


----------



## GingerPanda

It's official. None of my pants button anymore, even the ones that were two sized too big. I am a bloat monster. I'm using the rubber band trick for now... Did some research on the "Bella Bands", and think I've found a better way to solve the problem. Too bad my sewing machine is busted.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Have to agree I am finding this bloat insane. 
and I need to go up a bra size! I had lost weight so I was actually needing to go down one (replace them all etc) but now I need to go up !! ahah 

and I look like I have gained around 6 lb all on my gut! and it's horrible cos it just looks like I have piled it on haha x


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not quite that bad YET!! Which I am surprised that it isn't worse being my 5th baby!!

I sympathize with you though, I am not looking forward to that stage just yet. I am scared it will happen when we are out camping 5 hrs from home and have nothing that fits me!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Bring extra hairbands and long shirts. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: I just may have to. Or buy some cheap cotton shorts LOL

So I posted a pic of my SIL scan. I had a strong feeling they were having a boy even before they were PG. I just wanted to post it for fun!! Go check it out and tell me what you think!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Are you ladies finding that you're more prone to muscle/ligament pulls recently? I was sat with my legs bunched up on the sofa, swung them round and down and felt a sharp muscle type pain in my lower abdomen. Something similar happened the other day too, all I was doing was changing position in the bed to go to sleep!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am very nervous right now. I woke up with foot and leg cramps. But then my front started to cramp and now my back is really cramping too. I am very nervous this is a bad thing. Thinking that the cramping in my tummy is causing my back to cramp too. I sure hope this is my baby growing. I guess I should mention that it is a strong dull cramping sensation.:nope:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> Are you ladies finding that you're more prone to muscle/ligament pulls recently? I was sat with my legs bunched up on the sofa, swung them round and down and felt a sharp muscle type pain in my lower abdomen. Something similar happened the other day too, all I was doing was changing position in the bed to go to sleep!

Yes I had those a few days in a row. At the moment only having dull cramps...:nope:


----------



## krys

Ladybuggz said:


> Are you ladies finding that you're more prone to muscle/ligament pulls recently? I was sat with my legs bunched up on the sofa, swung them round and down and felt a sharp muscle type pain in my lower abdomen. Something similar happened the other day too, all I was doing was changing position in the bed to go to sleep!

Yes! Especially when getting off the couch! I didn't realize they started this early!


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> Ladybuggz said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies finding that you're more prone to muscle/ligament pulls recently? I was sat with my legs bunched up on the sofa, swung them round and down and felt a sharp muscle type pain in my lower abdomen. Something similar happened the other day too, all I was doing was changing position in the bed to go to sleep!
> 
> Yes I had those a few days in a row. At the moment only having dull cramps...:nope:Click to expand...

Just read an article that mentions round ligament pain, which is when you suddenly move and pull the round ligament (while it is already starting to stretch as it is close to the uterus area) caused by moving in bed, standing to quickly etc.

I've had dull cramps on and off since I found out I was pregnant, some are more painful than others. I had some uncomfortable cramps a few days ago which actually turned out to be painful gas pains :blush: 

Are you experiencing anything else other than the cramps? I know it's hard but try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

My back and legs were cramping yesterday. It was like a dull, aching cramp. Today, I'm fine. I just assumed it was normal. :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> I've had dull cramps on and off since I found out I was pregnant, some are more painful than others. I had some uncomfortable cramps a few days ago which actually turned out to be painful gas pains :blush:
> 
> Are you experiencing anything else other than the cramps? I know it's hard but try not to worry :hugs:

I am guess you mean symptom wise? Other then boob tenderness, not really. The aches are almost wrapped around my lower section, then down my gluts and into my thighs.


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> My back and legs were cramping yesterday. It was like a dull, aching cramp. Today, I'm fine. I just assumed it was normal. :shrug:

Well I haven't had this for almost two weeks now. I am just alarmed about how horrible it is.... It honestly feels like I have been eating wheat for days and days!!


----------



## GingerPanda

If you're alarmed about anything, you should call your doctor.


----------



## Ladybuggz

I've also experienced aches in my legs, just can't seem to get comfortable! I think as Gingerpanda said, if you're worried it might be best to give a doctor or midwife a quick call for some advice and reassurance :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I will be going in for my ultrasound in the morning. So I am sure I will find out then. But if I start to bleed then I will call right away!!

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think you should take it easy, have some water to make sure you're hydrated, and at least attempt to not worry! :hugs:


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> Well I will be going in for my ultrasound in the morning. So I am sure I will find out then. But if I start to bleed then I will call right away!!
> 
> Thanks ladies!!

Another ultrasound on the thread! You must be so excited for tomorrow!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> I think you should take it easy, have some water to make sure you're hydrated, and at least attempt to not worry! :hugs:

I did lie down for a bit with my little one while he was watching tv and I fell a sleep immediately. I got up to have some lunch and now I am going to try and get some more rest. I am going to put my feet up and do little.:coffee:



Ladybuggz said:


> Another ultrasound on the thread! You must be so excited for tomorrow!

I am and I am not. Just a tad worried, but I am confident that I will get my answer I need to keep going!! :thumbup:


----------



## wtbmummy

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Have to agree I am finding this bloat insane.
> and I need to go up a bra size! I had lost weight so I was actually needing to go down one (replace them all etc) but now I need to go up !! ahah
> 
> and I look like I have gained around 6 lb all on my gut! and it's horrible cos it just looks like I have piled it on haha x

I'm having the same problem with bloating. I had just lost 5kg n got to my goal weight. The last 6lbs were the hardest and now.... People prob think I gave up as its back just a month later :haha: when we tell though people will realise I didnt give up and still being heathy :winkwink:


----------



## wtbmummy

Double post


----------



## Cryssie

Bmb internal. 

I'm having brown bleeding again. Called the dr. Nurse said I'm ok. I didn't have this with Alek.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Bmb internal.
> 
> I'm having brown bleeding again. Called the dr. Nurse said I'm ok. I didn't have this with Alek.

Could it be from the probe? Maybe from hitting your cervix too much? I would be worried too. Though I know it very well could be nothing!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

The fact that it is brown is comforting. Or... as comforting as one can find spotting. I hope it's nothing, and that it stops soon. :hugs:

I've just started on my massive list of stuff I want to ask my midwife at the first appointment. No one in my family has ever used a midwife, so to be honest, I'm not sure what to expect!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> The fact that it is brown is comforting. Or... as comforting as one can find spotting. I hope it's nothing, and that it stops soon. :hugs:
> 
> I've just started on my massive list of stuff I want to ask my midwife at the first appointment. No one in my family has ever used a midwife, so to be honest, I'm not sure what to expect!

I agree about the spotting thing....

Oh I am slightly jealous that you will be seeing a midwife. I really didn't want medical intervention or any one telling me I have to have the drip again because my labour stalled!!:dohh:

I am thinking of a hynpobirth this time. I have heard nothing but good things!!


----------



## Cryssie

It stopped when i got home ironically. This is the third time though. Not consecutively tho. She said probably from the probing. If it turns bright red And i cramp to go to the er.


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> The fact that it is brown is comforting. Or... as comforting as one can find spotting. I hope it's nothing, and that it stops soon. :hugs:
> 
> I've just started on my massive list of stuff I want to ask my midwife at the first appointment. No one in my family has ever used a midwife, so to be honest, I'm not sure what to expect!
> 
> I agree about the spotting thing....
> 
> Oh I am slightly jealous that you will be seeing a midwife. I really didn't want medical intervention or any one telling me I have to have the drip again because my labour stalled!!:dohh:
> 
> I am thinking of a hynpobirth this time. I have heard nothing but good things!!Click to expand...

Hypnobirth could be neat! I think you can still hire a doula or something to help support you and keep it as natural as possible. Extra money, though.




Cryssie said:


> It stopped when i got home ironically. This is the third time though. Not consecutively tho. She said probably from the probing. If it turns bright red And i cramp to go to the er.

Glad it stopped!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Hypnobirth could be neat! I think you can still hire a doula or something to help support you and keep it as natural as possible. Extra money, though.

I actually have a friend that has helped 10 births now as a doula type and said she wouldn't charge me a dime. (not to mention she has birthed 5 of her own) So that will help with funds that is for sure!!


----------



## GingerPanda

That's awesome then! Sometimes you need someone to help you stand up to the doctors and say "I will bite you if you put me on the drip, if baby's not here yet then baby's not ready!" :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> That's awesome then! Sometimes you need someone to help you stand up to the doctors and say "I will bite you if you put me on the drip, if baby's not here yet then baby's not ready!" :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I was laughing so hard it brought tears to my eyes about "I will bite you if you put me on the drip!!"" My waters were bulging and labour was stalled. I just wanted them to burst my waters and see where that went, but NOooo the Dr said so I had to!! Eff the Dr wasn't even in the room!! I have not been let to labour on my own with any of my babies. Two of them were induced for a reason, so they don't count! First one I didn't care as long as he came out. Last one though I didn't want the drugs and then once I was put on the drip it came too fast and too painful, (I had the head OB) so I was given the epidural then born like 20 min later.... it was such a shit show (excuse my language)

So yes to have someone else in my corner, my DH actually was suffering from a concussion so he was no help at all, to help stand up for me will be awesome!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't really have a filter on what I say. :haha:

I want DH to take video of my labor and delivery less to remember the miracle and more so I can play back all the hilarious shit I know I'm going to say.


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> I don't really have a filter on what I say. :haha:
> 
> I want DH to take video of my labor and delivery less to remember the miracle and more so I can play back all the hilarious shit I know I'm going to say.

LOL cause you seriously do forget. I swear I blacked out some of it. Since DH was concussed he doesn't remember anything either!! I told him this time he is not allowed to break a bobcat windshield with his head any time especially near baby time!! Actually a good idea for him to just stay away from them period!!


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby got warned by a friend not to look certain places during my section. He said it was hard because one bucket was above my head. I was in and out for the most part. I remember telling hubby not to faint and then hearing Alek cry and asking if he was ok then his weight. Then i fell asleep while they closed me up and hubby went with Alek. When i woke again the nurses were cleaning me up and I asked if they were done yet cos i wanted my baby. I got wheeled out to see Hubby awkwardly holding Alek with his mom beside him.


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, I just got so broody! I wanna hold a baby, especially mine! When it's ready, of course. :haha:


----------



## MamaBear93

DH keeps telling me he wants the baby now!

Of course I'm like...no...it's not ready :smug:

But I guess I am a bit jealous that it only takes dogs 3 months but they make soooo many!!:haha:

I wish the next 12 days would just go by faster..............:coffee:


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I am going to go to bed early tonight cause I have to get up early, so i can drop my youngest off at a friends before my 9:30 apt which they want me there 15 min early. Have to bath the kids and then off to sleep myself. It is ok cause today I have been extra sleepy!!

Cryssie so did your DH get sick from watching you, or was he a trooper?? To think this time you will be wheeled out and he will be holding babe like a pro!!


----------



## Cryssie

He was a trooper! I was shocked!! He didn't like watching me get he epidural tho. :haha: And I was bawling like a baby until the first poke. Then I got nervous getting wheeled in, kept asking for hubby.

Whelp. I have announced it on fb. Didn't really want to, but my mil was asking if we can say something yet. I'll announce it at work when I see babe though.


----------



## allforthegirl

Can you believe how long it has been since we have found out we were first PG??


----------



## allforthegirl

Now I am sitting here feeling like someone kicked me hard just above my pubic bone. I guess something is going on. FX it is all good!!


----------



## Cryssie

This pregnancy or last? Lol We've been through a lot so far together dear!! My mil was shocked how long I could keep it a secret.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Cryssie said:


> Bmb internal.
> 
> I'm having brown bleeding again. Called the dr. Nurse said I'm ok. I didn't have this with Alek.

I wouldnt worry Cryssie, I had a transvaginal yesterday and the tech told me if i get some spotting not to worry its from the probe, probing around:wacko:

My scan showed a sac but nothing else was pretty small though (I thought) at 3.5mm but googled it (of course) and seems all normal:happydance:
Didnt get a photo:nope: but will have another in 10 - 14 days :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> This pregnancy or last? Lol We've been through a lot so far together dear!! My mil was shocked how long I could keep it a secret.

Fair enough, yes we have been a lot together that is for sure :friends:

I mean this time. Technically I will be 20 day tomorrow, from when I had that super faint line!! I think I found out pretty much the day it happened!! With you too!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, I hope you're all well
Nothing to update on me other than sore boobs, grumbly tummy all the time always hungry lol, my lower back is a pain in the butt, I can't stand for more than 10 minutes without it aching :(

Who is getting foot cramps at the sole of the foot, it stays for a couple of seconds then goes its like a throbbing pain of some sort..its weird.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB my feet have been bothering me all day, but not throbbing, just aching like I was on them for 24 hrs without shoes.

Well I think I need to get some shut eye. Glad I caught you though lovely! Missing you lately!! <3


----------



## Cryssie

Yeah i think i found out the day after implantation lol. Yay for us for finding out early so it goes by that much slower! :haha: 

Gl on your scan tomorrow btw! Post pics as soon as possible!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BMB my feet have been bothering me all day, but not throbbing, just aching like I was on them for 24 hrs without shoes.
> 
> Well I think I need to get some shut eye. Glad I caught you though lovely! Missing you lately!! <3

:hugs:

Have a good night lovely and good luck with your scan, can't wait for pics:flower:


----------



## MamaBear93

I know how you feel about the feet! :wacko:

The other day I woke up and my feet were killing me like I had just been standing in the balls of my feet for hours upon end...:shrug:

They were so sore and achy and I have no idea why...But it is so hot now I have just about ditched shoes that cover any part of my feet and even my flip-flops are irritating because they are rubber and my feet keep getting sweaty.:nope:

I am going to find a pair of soft flip-flops that have soles that are squishy material instead of rubber now..:dohh:

I actually just want summer to be over already so I can go back to wearing my comfy sweatpants and over sized sweaters like I did with DD...Thank goodness we will be in the second and last tri during fall/winter :happydance:


----------



## Sfietje

MamaBear93 said:


> I know how you feel about the feet! :wacko:
> 
> The other day I woke up and my feet were killing me like I had just been standing in the balls of my feet for hours upon end...:shrug:
> 
> They were so sore and achy and I have no idea why...But it is so hot now I have just about ditched shoes that cover any part of my feet and even my flip-flops are irritating because they are rubber and my feet keep getting sweaty.:nope:
> 
> I am going to find a pair of soft flip-flops that have soles that are squishy material instead of rubber now..:dohh:
> 
> I actually just want summer to be over already so I can go back to wearing my comfy sweatpants and over sized sweaters like I did with DD...Thank goodness we will be in the second and last tri during fall/winter :happydance:

Unfortunately here in South Africa it's the other way around and I will be in the third trimester during the heat of african summer :dohh: ... not really looking forward to that!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

ok girls, my mum is being a little naughty she went and baught me a baby car capsule the one you click in the car base and carry when you get out, i loved it but i think shes a little excited as its way to early for this kind of stuff!

ds saw the capsule and he said "that's for baby?" i was shocked i said yes hun, then he pointed at my tummy and said "baby, sleep here" lol he still remembers what i told him more than 2 weeks ago from when i told him hes going to be a big brother to a little baby that sleeps in my tummy, it was super cute, he keeps saying when baby is coming, i tell him in a few months but he doesn't get it he says he wants it now lol, hes almost 3!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

happy SWEET PEA week ladies xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Soooo cute! It's awesome that he's so excited!

And yay, sweet pea week starts for me tomorrow! :cloud9:


----------



## Anniebobs

Wow all these scans already! Glad to see the babies are doing well!

I've just moved house so I registered with the local doctors and arranged for my midwife appointment, 2 weeks from today. The scan will be at 12 weeks which seems like forever away! I don't know how I'm gonna keep it quiet, I nearly told mil today! Hoping to last a few more weeks, it's nice having our own little secret.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

10 days till my scan :dance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> Soooo cute! It's awesome that he's so excited!
> 
> And yay, sweet pea week starts for me tomorrow! :cloud9:

it is, hes such a clever little boy:cloud9:


----------



## baby1wanted

oooh I can't wait to be a sweet pea!


----------



## GingerPanda

My appointment is on Monday! (No scan. :nope:) I'm so nervous! I got my giant list of questions I want to ask her ready. Lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

waiting for aftg's scan today :coffee:


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> waiting for aftg's scan today :coffee:

Me too. :coffee: (<- totally non-caffeinated herbal tea)


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl: you guys are soo cute!!

BMB That is nice that your mother is excited!! I know mine won't be!!
As for your little guy, he is pretty sharp!! <3


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> waiting for aftg's scan today :coffee:
> 
> Me too. :coffee: (<- totally non-caffeinated herbal tea)Click to expand...

bahahahahhahahahahahah oops i had mine already and caffeinated :dohh:



allforthegirl said:


> :rofl: you guys are soo cute!!
> 
> BMB That is nice that your mother is excited!! I know mine won't be!!
> As for your little guy, he is pretty sharp!! <3

i was not expecting her to be seriously! she shocked me hahahaha and made up the excuse "oh, it was on sale and i figured you might need it," lol 

my little man is so bright, kids these days are way older than their age!


----------



## baby1wanted

GingerPanda said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> waiting for aftg's scan today :coffee:
> 
> Me too. :coffee: (<- totally non-caffeinated herbal tea)Click to expand...

:rofl: Ha ha you make me laugh!! :rofl:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

baby1wanted said:


> oooh I can't wait to be a sweet pea!

due date buds:hugs:



GingerPanda said:


> My appointment is on Monday! (No scan. :nope:) I'm so nervous! I got my giant list of questions I want to ask her ready. Lol

do you actually write the questions down, i do on my fones memo:dohh:


----------



## baby1wanted

BlueMoonBubba said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> oooh I can't wait to be a sweet pea!
> 
> due date buds:hugs:Click to expand...

Yay! :hugs: Ooh it's all so exciting - can't wait to see your scan! I get another one 2 days after yours so we can do comparisons. 

The most exciting thing to me at the minute is that the baby's sex is already decided - it's already pink or blue we just don't know yet! I'm obviously just wanting a health happy little on in February but can't help having a teeny hope that it's a girl. We're boy heavy on both sides at the moment so a girl would be nice :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> i was not expecting her to be seriously! she shocked me hahahaha and made up the excuse "oh, it was on sale and i figured you might need it," lol
> 
> my little man is so bright, kids these days are way older than their age!

I hear you with them being so smart. My youngest was with me while getting my blood drawn and the tech put the urine sample cup down and my LO jumps up and says "mom you have to pee in a cup!!" Then as were talking about why I needed the blood proteins checked, my LO almost jumps in my lap and says "Mommy you going to have a baby!!" nodding his head all excitedly!! We never said anything about me having a baby now. I am still shaking my head that he caught on to it!!


----------



## GingerPanda

BlueMoonBubba said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> oooh I can't wait to be a sweet pea!
> 
> due date buds:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> My appointment is on Monday! (No scan. :nope:) I'm so nervous! I got my giant list of questions I want to ask her ready. LolClick to expand...
> 
> do you actually write the questions down, i do on my fones memo:dohh:Click to expand...

I actually wrote mine down on paper so I could take notes on the responses. I'm fast at typing on my phone, but not as fast as I am writing things down.

Here's my list:


Is there a nurse line I can call anytime with questions?
If I experience bleeding or cramping, who should I call?
What do you consider an emergency?
What type of testing do you do, and when will it be done?
What pregnancy books do you suggest I read?
Thoughts on:
Sex?
Exercise?
Nutrition?

What foods should I avoid?
Is there a list of safe OTC medications?
How much weight should I gain?
What genetic testing should I do?
How often will I have appointments?
When will I have ultrasounds?
Do you advocate certain prenatal classes?
Will I hear the baby's heartbeat at every appointment?
What does a "normal" prenatal visit consist of?
How do you regard written birth plans?
When can a take a tour of the birthing facility?
When will my next prenatal visit be scheduled?
Are the lack of symptoms anything I should be worried about?
What is the policy on labor induction?
How long past my EDD will I be allowed to go without intervention?
Who will deliver my baby? Will I get to work with the other midwives?
Does the hospital require electronic fetal monitoring?
What situations warrant a cesarean?
What situations warrant an episiotomy?
Will I be allowed to walk around and eat/drink during labor?
What natural birthing and pain relief options does the birthing facility have?
Water birth?
Birthing ball?
Birthing chair?
Squat bar?

Will my baby be with me at all times?
Is video recording allowed?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> i was not expecting her to be seriously! she shocked me hahahaha and made up the excuse "oh, it was on sale and i figured you might need it," lol
> 
> my little man is so bright, kids these days are way older than their age!
> 
> I hear you with them being so smart. My youngest was with me while getting my blood drawn and the tech put the urine sample cup down and my LO jumps up and says "mom you have to pee in a cup!!" Then as were talking about why I needed the blood proteins checked, my LO almost jumps in my lap and says "Mommy you going to have a baby!!" nodding his head all excitedly!! We never said anything about me having a baby now. I am still shaking my head that he caught on to it!!Click to expand...

what a smart little boy, sometimes my son leaves me gob smacked,the things he says is just astounding lol. Does your LO go to any kind of kindy or daycare? 




baby1wanted said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> oooh I can't wait to be a sweet pea!
> 
> due date buds:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! :hugs: Ooh it's all so exciting - can't wait to see your scan! I get another one 2 days after yours so we can do comparisons.
> 
> The most exciting thing to me at the minute is that the baby's sex is already decided - it's already pink or blue we just don't know yet! I'm obviously just wanting a health happy little on in February but can't help having a teeny hope that it's a girl. We're boy heavy on both sides at the moment so a girl would be nice :flower:Click to expand...

yes, itll be exciting!! im hoping for a little girlie too, shell complete our family:kiss: i have this feeling i do have my girl, but i could be wrong, i hope im not tho:flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

I have four nephews and one niece, but I still want a boy. My mom doesn't know we're pregnant yet, but she wants another girl. I just feel like I would have more fun with a boy. I was always more interested in digging in the dirt than dolls. I was *obsessed* with dinosaurs, and wanted to be a paleontologist. I guess it's possible that I could have a girl like me, and that would be fun. I don't know what I'd do with a girly-girl, though. Dolls scare the bejezus out of me, with their lifeless eyes. (*This place is my bloody nightmare!*) :blush:

Also, DH's side only has one grandchild from his little sister (she was a teen mom), a girl. So if I had a boy, he would be her first grandson.


----------



## wtbmummy

GingerPanda : I just Love your list, I might have to steal it as has things on that I'd forget :winkwink: 
Hope thats ok??


----------



## GingerPanda

No problem! I'm not possessive over the list. It's mostly questions I found by searching online. Feel free. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB no he is not in anything yet. Next school year I will put him into pre-kindergarten. He stays home with me most of the time, and the odd day we will go out and play with some friends, but he is so used to playing with older boys that he is not even sure how to play with little kids his age LOL


----------



## sugarpuff

GingerPanda said:


> I have four nephews and one niece, but I still want a boy. My mom doesn't know we're pregnant yet, but she wants another girl. I just feel like I would have more fun with a boy. I was always more interested in digging in the dirt than dolls. I was *obsessed* with dinosaurs, and wanted to be a paleontologist. I guess it's possible that I could have a girl like me, and that would be fun. I don't know what I'd do with a girly-girl, though. Dolls scare the bejezus out of me, with their lifeless eyes. (*This place is my bloody nightmare!*) :blush:
> 
> Also, DH's side only has one grandchild from his little sister (she was a teen mom), a girl. So if I had a boy, he would be her first grandson.

I was such a tomboy growing up and my daughter is too :D she loves nothing more than playing with cars and playing football (but at the same time she is busy showing everyone her pretty pink socks with hearts on today :haha: )


----------



## capemaylover

In less then 24 hours I will get to see bean again...this day needs to hurry up! No symptoms really aside from being tired, so that scares me but trying not to read into it. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## youngmamttc

My MIL just had a pram delivered to my house! IM FREAKING OUT? I already have prams in the house but isnt this a bit early?!?! She knew i wanted this one and theyve been discontinued so she bought the floor model as its the only one left anywhere!! Ahh xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Wow gingerpanda that's some list - I think I'll probably just print it out and take it with me to my first appointment!! And that doll island is REALLY freaky! My mum has a collection of her old dolls in their living room and they're a bit the same - I've told her flat out that no child of mine will sit in that room until they've been removed for fear of night terrors!

Sending you :blue: thoughts and :pink: ones to BNB!

Capemaylover how exciting - post us a picture when it's done! Hope it goes well :flower:

Spotting is picking up a bit this afternoon - now enough to line my pants :dohh:
Nothing red though, still brown and looks like it's mixed in with CM (sorry TMI!)
Trying not to panic. I figure I can't do anything now that will change the outcome - the only thing I can do at the minute is enjoy each day I'm pregnant for as long as it lasts - just hoping that it's the full 9 months! :shrug:


----------



## baby1wanted

youngmamttc said:


> My MIL just had a pram delivered to my house! IM FREAKING OUT? I already have prams in the house but isnt this a bit early?!?! She knew i wanted this one and theyve been discontinued so she bought the floor model as its the only one left anywhere!! Ahh xx

Oh my goodness!! Very very sweet of her but also very very early! I'd be a bit freaked too! 
My mum is the kind of person who will start turning up at the doorstep with cots etc. But because of the mc she knows not to do it until later on. But when the time comes I'll gladly accept anything she wants to give me :haha:
Really though it's very thoughtful of her - and in under 8 months you'll get to put your little one in it :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I had to drink a litre of water before this scan. First of all it was making me nauseous trying to drink it am now I am 10 min out from my scan and it hurts I have to pee so badly!!


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> OMG I had to drink a litre of water before this scan. First of all it was making me nauseous trying to drink it am now I am 10 min out from my scan and it hurts I have to pee so badly!!

Did it go ok?!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hoping everything went well!


----------



## youngmamttc

How was it? Did all go okay?


----------



## orchidea75

Hello, I found out I am pregnant the day before I got married after 3 years of TTC. I am due the 7th of February, totally in shock but very happy. This is my 4th child, my first with my husband. I have 3 boys from my previous marriage and really hoping to have a girl this time as this will be my last. :)


----------



## youngmamttc

orchidea75 said:


> hello, i found out i am pregnant the day before i got married after 3 years of ttc. I am due the 7th of february, totally in shock but very happy. This is my 4th child, my first with my husband. I have 3 boys from my previous marriage and really hoping to have a girl this time as this will be my last. :)

congratss!!


----------



## GingerPanda

orchidea75 said:


> Hello, I found out I am pregnant the day before I got married after 3 years of TTC. I am due the 7th of February, totally in shock but very happy. This is my 4th child, my first with my husband. I have 3 boys from my previous marriage and really hoping to have a girl this time as this will be my last. :)

Welcome, due-date buddy! :wave:


----------



## orchidea75

Thank you girls and congratulation to you both. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

So everything went well!! Baby is measuring right on! Could hardly see the fetal pole but saw the flicker of the heart!! 112bpm. The tech was shocked we saw the heart beating so early!! Couldn't tell what baby was one, she say she is right at the top. Wonder if I will carry high ;) I will upload the photo when I get home.


----------



## GingerPanda

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## orchidea75

allforthegirl said:


> So everything went well!! Baby is measuring right on! Could hardly see the fetal pole but saw the flicker of the heart!! 112bpm. The tech was shocked we saw the heart beating so early!! Couldn't tell what baby was one, she say she is right at the top. Wonder if I will carry high ;) I will upload the photo when I get home.

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## youngmamttc

Woooo!


----------



## MamaBear93

Yey!!! I can't wait to see the pic!!

I wish I could just fast forward to the 25th already haha. Getting a bit more anxious by the day!


----------



## MamaBear93

Sfietje said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel about the feet! :wacko:
> 
> The other day I woke up and my feet were killing me like I had just been standing in the balls of my feet for hours upon end...:shrug:
> 
> They were so sore and achy and I have no idea why...But it is so hot now I have just about ditched shoes that cover any part of my feet and even my flip-flops are irritating because they are rubber and my feet keep getting sweaty.:nope:
> 
> I am going to find a pair of soft flip-flops that have soles that are squishy material instead of rubber now..:dohh:
> 
> I actually just want summer to be over already so I can go back to wearing my comfy sweatpants and over sized sweaters like I did with DD...Thank goodness we will be in the second and last tri during fall/winter :happydance:
> 
> Unfortunately here in South Africa it's the other way around and I will be in the third trimester during the heat of african summer :dohh: ... not really looking forward to that!Click to expand...

Oh I am so sorry! I have yet to have to experience that. I was big with DD during summer but I was in last tri in fall and it was nice, but at the same time shoewise it sucked...always wearing flip-flops in fall when it's cold isn't very fun...


----------



## baby1wanted

orchidea75 said:


> Hello, I found out I am pregnant the day before I got married after 3 years of TTC. I am due the 7th of February, totally in shock but very happy. This is my 4th child, my first with my husband. I have 3 boys from my previous marriage and really hoping to have a girl this time as this will be my last. :)

Welcome :hi: and congratulations!



allforthegirl said:


> So everything went well!! Baby is measuring right on! Could hardly see the fetal pole but saw the flicker of the heart!! 112bpm. The tech was shocked we saw the heart beating so early!! Couldn't tell what baby was one, she say she is right at the top. Wonder if I will carry high ;) I will upload the photo when I get home.

Yay wonderful news! :happydance: The sonographer told me I had implanted really high up in the womb as well - she said that this was the best place for implantation.... the only reason I can think of is that the higher it is the less chance of having low lying placenta and complications from that?
We'll have to compare bumps as we grow and see if we do carry high! :flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

orchidea75 said:


> Hello, I found out I am pregnant the day before I got married after 3 years of TTC. I am due the 7th of February, totally in shock but very happy. This is my 4th child, my first with my husband. I have 3 boys from my previous marriage and really hoping to have a girl this time as this will be my last. :)

We are opposites! Congratulations on your marriage and your little bean! My 3 from my previous marriage are girls and we're secretly hoping for a boy!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

allforthegirl said:


> So everything went well!! Baby is measuring right on! Could hardly see the fetal pole but saw the flicker of the heart!! 112bpm. The tech was shocked we saw the heart beating so early!! Couldn't tell what baby was one, she say she is right at the top. Wonder if I will carry high ;) I will upload the photo when I get home.

FANTASTIC news! WOOHOO! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

So here is my little sweetpea!!

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_1407.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> Yay wonderful news! :happydance: The sonographer told me I had implanted really high up in the womb as well - she said that this was the best place for implantation.... the only reason I can think of is that the higher it is the less chance of having low lying placenta and complications from that?
> We'll have to compare bumps as we grow and see if we do carry high! :flower:

Yes we will !!! Most of my others were lower down, two had worry of placenta previa. Though it did move up and out of the way before term.


----------



## GingerPanda

So exciting! Hi, little sweet pea!


----------



## Cryssie

Yay!! Hubby is making me feel guilty for drinking a frappé today. Chocolate chip. Mmm. Other than that I'm feeling good today just tired and sore boobs.


----------



## baby1wanted

Beautiful scan pic allforthegirl :happydance:


----------



## MamaBear93

:wave: Hi little bean!!!

Yey!! :D

I bet you are just over the moon!!:thumbup:


----------



## Cryssie

Just realized TWO more days and I'll be a sweet pea too! Woot!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Gorgeous scan AFTG, 

Hi sweet pea !! She's so cute!! Did you ask what side she's on?


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Gorgeous scan AFTG,
> 
> Hi sweet pea !! She's so cute!! Did you ask what side she's on?

I did and she said she couldn't tell, only that she high up at the top of my uterus!! I guess I will ask at the 12 week scan. Though she was holding the u/s wand more to the left ..... Maybe it is just wishful thinking!


----------



## Cryssie

Realized at my next appointment I'll be 8+3... should hear a heart beat! Unless they call me back with another scan scheduled.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes that will be our next step won't it. Going to Dr office, being measured and hearing the heartbeats. :dance:


----------



## Cryssie

Yes! 

I asked Alek if we should name his sister Lainee and he says "lanee.. noooo!" So then i ask Lauryn and he says "laren" with no 'no'. But hubby didn't like Lauryn Ashlee. Hmph. He said two first names shouldn't go together. Yet he can't tell me one not name he likes this go around. Yay.


----------



## GingerPanda

We're keeping our baby's name and gender a secret until birth. :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow ladies I think this little bubb must be growing a lot. I am sooo tender like I had abdominal surgery or something. Wow this is insane. I am guessing my endo is not liking what is going on. yikes!


----------



## Cryssie

Um.. trying not to freak out but i felt wet down there went to the bathroom and it's bright red. Not much and no cramps. I did strain kinda hard earlier going poo. Hoping that's what it is. Currently laying with my feet up for a bit before i have to cook. Trying not to work myself up. If it continues looks like an er trip.. I dunno.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh Cryssie I sure hope this is nothing. Please keep us updated!! Maybe it is still from the u/s wand.... :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope it quiets down and that it was just irritation from the ultrasound wand! Is there any way hubs could make dinner? You really should keep your feet up.


----------



## Cryssie

That bleeding had stopped. We did dtd last night. And alek wont stop climbing and elbowing me down there. I'm feeling so nauseous and lightheaded and I sent a text to hubby and he says "I don't know what to say ".. the top of my stomach is starting cramp like my abs.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS! I hope it's just from the straining or the wand. Please try and relax and keep your feet up as long as you can! Lots of positive thoughts for you.


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby is at work til 8- 2.5 more hours. I can stay like this for maybe thirty minutes more.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ew, I don't know. I think I'd call the nurse line...


----------



## Cryssie

I don't have one :( if it continues or gets worse I'm telling hubby to come home so we can go to the er.


----------



## allforthegirl

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

It seems to have stopped. I'm trying to cook and rest at the same time lol. Told hubby i wish he could come home. . Doubt he will but I'm hoping. I just went to the bathroom again Lol and there was slight pink when i wiped and i had to study it to see it. Deep breathing and some positive thoughts yup.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> It seems to have stopped. I'm trying to cook and rest at the same time lol. Told hubby i wish he could come home. . Doubt he will but I'm hoping. I just went to the bathroom again Lol and there was slight pink when i wiped and i had to study it to see it. Deep breathing and some positive thoughts yup.

Maybe you and DH may have to lay off the BDing for a little while. Maybe that is what is causing the bleeding.


----------



## Cryssie

I'm laying off again for maybe another week for sure. I'll tell him he'll get it other ways. Brown blood is one thing. Red is scary! I still feel like she's there. Which is good.


----------



## Cryssie

Now it's brown again. Ugh. Love you body.


----------



## allforthegirl

What a roller coaster!! :nope:


----------



## Cryssie

You betcha! Ugh. I had bright red bleeding with Alek around 8 weeks. .


----------



## GingerPanda

Maybe you're just a bleeder? Perhaps your cervix is sensitive? I don't know, but I *really* hope that everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

I'm gonna call the doc when i get off tomorrow she might order that scan now.


----------



## Cryssie

One thing is for sure my abs wont stop cramping! Oh my. I feel like i just worked out.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am guessing that is what I have been experiencing the last two days. I am sure it is just baby making room. I figured mine was from my endo, maybe yours is from the dnc??


----------



## Cryssie

Idk.

I just experienced the most horrible cramping. It started in my abs and went all the way down to my hips. I knew exactly what it meant to. . Poo. Ugh i nearly cried! It keeps tearing me And making me bleed (tmi sorry). Instantly the cramping went away. Sigh why tonight? I'm done dealing with this tonight! Hubby needs to hurry home so i can go to bed.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Idk.
> 
> I just experienced the most horrible cramping. It started in my abs and went all the way down to my hips. I knew exactly what it meant to. . Poo. Ugh i nearly cried! It keeps tearing me And making me bleed (tmi sorry). Instantly the cramping went away. Sigh why tonight? I'm done dealing with this tonight! Hubby needs to hurry home so i can go to bed.

Oh love that sounds just like what I had and it isn't fun. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!! But I'm pretty sure that baby is just growing.


----------



## Cryssie

No more blood as of now. That's a relief. Having some stretching feelings on my left hip area. Achy but not painful thank goodness.


I asked Alek earlier to get me a blanket out of his room and he brought me a pillow too. He can be sweet. :)


----------



## Cryssie

Bleeding is done it seems. Horrible cramps again tho leading to some more tmi acidic poo that caused me to bleed there more. :( my bum is so sore hubby was laughing at me. I think that frappé got the better of me. No more of that no matter how yummy it was.


----------



## allforthegirl

The things we go through for a little bundle of joy!! I hope you feel better soon love!!


----------



## Cryssie

Me too. I'm going to bed for the night. Good night ladies.


----------



## allforthegirl

Night Cryssie!! Sleep well!!

I will be following you soon, my stomach has been bugging me since supper.


----------



## kiki13

Hey ladies I had my first doc's appointment yesterday! I'm only 5 weeks 4 days along and my edd changed to Feb 12th! So I'm officially due in February now. :)

Baby is perfectly fine and we even saw a heartbeat!


----------



## sugarpuff

Hope everything is okay cryssie :hugs:

I had my scan this morning, the sonographer forgot to take a picture :dohh: but there was a 5mm baby with a heartbeat :happydance: it was an abdominal scan so I was surprised they saw anything !


----------



## baby1wanted

Great news on scans ladies! :happydance:


----------



## capemaylover

Just got back from my second scan. We saw a flicker!!! Heart rate was 140 and measuring 6w6d (3 days further along than we originally thought, so due date is now Feb.1).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130614_091034_942.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay!


----------



## baby1wanted

capemaylover said:


> Just got back from my second scan. We saw a flicker!!! Heart rate was 140 and measuring 6w6d (3 days further along than we originally thought, so due date is now Feb.1). I will post a picture shortly.

Yay great news! :happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Great news girls xx 

Kiki ill change your due date now :)


----------



## capemaylover

ok updated with a scan pic


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow what great news on the thread this morning. All these amazing scans!! Congrats ladies!!

I am so bloody tired this morning it isn't funny! I could have kept sleeping but mommy duties calls.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> Wow what great news on the thread this morning. All these amazing scans!! Congrats ladies!!
> 
> I am so bloody tired this morning it isn't funny! I could have kept sleeping but mommy duties calls.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Exhausted too! I'm off work with this spotting so little to do but can't be bothered doing anything!
I've started noticing that I get dizzy whenever I stand up after being sat down for a while - anyone else get that?
And I'm starting to get a little freaked at how quickly my boobs are changing - they look completely different. DH saw them before and burst out laughing! :blush: Not sure what they're going to be like in another 8 months!! :haha:


----------



## Sfietje

The weirdest thing happened to me today ... I no longer like sweet things :shock: The thought of eating anything with chocolate, cookies or my usual nutella sandwich make me nauseaus. So weird!!! I normally have the biggest sweettooth.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girls! My face is like a 15 year old teenager, it's so bad I'm breaking out badly, it's grossing me out, I feel so ugly and fat and horrendous!! :( 

My tummy is bulging out like a beer gut and I'm hungry at 12am :(


----------



## allforthegirl

If I wake up that early in the morning I too am hungry but I just go to bed. But if it not ignorable just have a small piece of cheese or 5 almonds just before then so you aren't starving through the night!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic scan news ladies! :)

I'm still not really craving anything, nothing sounds good at all. I love good food too, but everything sort of turns my stomach thinking about it. 

SUPER TIRED here today. The dog needed to go out at 6:30am. . .yawn! 

I hope everyone has a fantastic day!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> If I wake up that early in the morning I too am hungry but I just go to bed. But if it not ignorable just have a small piece of cheese or 5 almonds just before then so you aren't starving through the night!!

That'll never fill me up:dohh:

I'm eating like crazy I'm never full, here's what I had today please don't laugh:haha:lol

Breakfast
-ice tea
-musli bar
-cheese sandwich
-a big apple

Lunch
-big bowl of fettuccine and mushroom sauce
-chocolate milk
-cake slice

Dinner
-potato mayo salad
-chicken sandwich
-ice tea

Snacking on right now

-chips
-malteasers
-chocolate chip cookies

Called hub to get me food :dohh::dohh:

I'm like a cow, before pregnancy I'd survive a whole day on just a sandwich, now I cannot control my hunger!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki13

Yeah I'm not craving a lot of food either and the very idea of some food makes me a bit sick. Ah, the joys of being pregnant!


----------



## kiki13

BlueMoonBubba said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> If I wake up that early in the morning I too am hungry but I just go to bed. But if it not ignorable just have a small piece of cheese or 5 almonds just before then so you aren't starving through the night!!
> 
> That'll never fill me up:dohh:
> 
> I'm eating like crazy I'm never full, here's what I had today please don't laugh:haha:lol
> 
> Breakfast
> -ice tea
> -musli bar
> -cheese sandwich
> -a big apple
> 
> Lunch
> -big bowl of fettuccine and mushroom sauce
> -chocolate milk
> -cake slice
> 
> Dinner
> -potato mayo salad
> -chicken sandwich
> -ice tea
> 
> Snacking on right now
> 
> -chips
> -malteasers
> -chocolate chip cookies
> 
> Called hub to get me food :dohh::dohh:
> 
> I'm like a cow, before pregnancy I'd survive a whole day on just a sandwich, now I cannot control my hunger!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Wow, I wish I were craving cake and cookies! I love baked stuff but I can't stand the idea of eating them right now. Ugh. Oh and chips - I can't stand chips now. :(


----------



## baby1wanted

BlueMoonBubba said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> If I wake up that early in the morning I too am hungry but I just go to bed. But if it not ignorable just have a small piece of cheese or 5 almonds just before then so you aren't starving through the night!!
> 
> That'll never fill me up:dohh:
> 
> I'm eating like crazy I'm never full, here's what I had today please don't laugh:haha:lol
> 
> Breakfast
> -ice tea
> -musli bar
> -cheese sandwich
> -a big apple
> 
> Lunch
> -big bowl of fettuccine and mushroom sauce
> -chocolate milk
> -cake slice
> 
> Dinner
> -potato mayo salad
> -chicken sandwich
> -ice tea
> 
> Snacking on right now
> 
> -chips
> -malteasers
> -chocolate chip cookies
> 
> Called hub to get me food :dohh::dohh:
> 
> I'm like a cow, before pregnancy I'd survive a whole day on just a sandwich, now I cannot control my hunger!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

LOL BMB hilarious! :rofl:
It's 15:20 here in the uk, so far I have managed a small bowl of museli at 11am and have just forced down 2 slices of toast. Am not looking forward to dinner later :-( The things hormones to do us eh! :shrug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Finally got an appointment ..... In 3 weeks :/ Jeeeeeez haha


----------



## kiki13

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Finally got an appointment ..... In 3 weeks :/ Jeeeeeez haha

All the best for the wait - I know it can be tough! My next appointment is in 3 weeks too!


----------



## allforthegirl

Me as well. On the 5th of July!! I will be 9 weeks then. How exciting we are going to have tons of apts one after another!!


----------



## wtbmummy

allforthegirl said:


> Me as well. On the 5th of July!! I will be 9 weeks then. How exciting we are going to have tons of apts one after another!!

I have my first scan that day :) Should be 8+6 but it is the dating scan so we will see :winkwink: 

As for cravings..... I REALLY REALLY want chinese curry sauce but my DH has just said I am not aloud it and will be angry if he finds out I have :cry: 
Problem is there is NOTHING else I want everything is making me feel sick. He was moaning this morning about me not eating n Im not aloud the thing that I'll keep down :dohh: I know its cause its junk food but I can't help wanting it :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

The food I want to eat are the ones that very flavourful. This morning my cereal I love tasted funny. I was tasting the flax seed in as more bitter than usual. It was gross!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

For the second day running, I've felt sick from morning to 2pm. Couldn't face cereal this morning (yesterday it was making me dry heave), so thought I'd have a mini pain au chocolat. Big Mistake! Trying my best to eat tidbits at the moment. I've pretty much gone off everything! Only able to eat bland foods such as jacket potatoes, biscuits and toast. Can't stomach meat, most sweet foods (including fruit) and anything with a smooth texture such as a yogurt. It's challenging finding things I can eat!

Wish I was suffering cravings! I just seem to be experiencing food aversions!


----------



## GingerPanda

Things that are terrible that I am craving:


Pudding, especially vanilla
Chocolate mousse cake
Creme brulee (specifically from Maggianos, which I'm going TOMORROW!)
Fast food (ew, right? I normally don't like it!)
COFFEE (I think it's the flavorerd creamer.)
Milkshakes from Cold Stone Creamery.
Cookie dough ice cream



Things that are good for me that I'm craving:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/nomegusta_zps424bd833.gif


----------



## MamaBear93

I ate some black cherries yesterday morning and apparently that was not a good idea, then I tried to eat half a lemon to reduce the acid in my tummy (works when I have had a hangover) but it just made me dry heave...

I then did not eat any thing until 9:30 last night and I was obsessively craving Posole (mexican soup of hominy(white corn), beef, and chilli)...

I ate a large bowl of it last night and it was delicious!!

And then I went to sleep at 12:30 and actually passed right out for once!

Now I am hungry and afraid to eat in case I get nauseous again...:cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

Mmmmmmm.... Posole....

Damn it, now I can add Mexican to the list of stuff I'm craving!

MamaBear, have you tried nibbling on toast or crackers?


----------



## Cryssie

NO BLEEDING TODAY GIRLS! 

Cravings: hambuger mostly tacos/nachos, anything sweet.

On my way home i had to stop and get beef jerky lol. 

Oh and sweet potato fries. . From bk.mmm.


----------



## jenos

Hello girls can I join u I'm due on the 7th of feb. I haven't got any cravings yet but didnt get any with ds just bad mien g sickness which I haven't got yet either and now this is going to sound mad but I feel because I don't feel sick that perhaps this when isn't sticking I've I do get ms I'll be complaining like mad ad well just can't be happy the pregnancy madness seems to be setting in lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Cryssie: Yay for no bleeding! :happydance:


Welcome, Jenos! We're due the same day! I don't feel sick at all either, if it makes you feel any better. Every pregnancy is different. My sister was SUPER sick with two of her pregnancies, and her last one she felt totally normal the whole time. She thought she was going to have a miscarriage, but now that little boy is starting kindergarden.


----------



## allforthegirl

I just ate a package of sliced salami with mustard..... I know that wasn't good :haha:

Mmmm pudding I really could go for pudding, thanks LOL


----------



## GingerPanda

Hahaha. I thought we weren't supposed to eat deli meats, so I haven't had any, even though I was craving slices of deli roast beef the other day.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad you are no longer bleed Cryssie lets hope it stays that way!!


----------



## Cryssie

I was sick all day long. Left Alek at my mom's until hubby got out came home and slept. The tiredness is finally hitting me hard. Can't believe I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## capemaylover

So I was having a conversation with my friend and I realized I am one of those women that could be on that show I didn't know I was pregnant because I have absolutely no symptoms aside from being tired...haha


----------



## GingerPanda

Lol, I love that show.


Here's my 6 week fat bloat... err... I mean baby bump! :haha:

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/6weeks_zps4a9bd150.jpg


Permanently bloated. I feel like someone put a bicycle pump in my belly button and inflated me. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Awe how could that lady tell that you were PG. I have been PG four times before this one and I don't think you do yet!! Shame on her. You still look great in my opinion!!

All of the sudden I am so hot! I am not temperature wise I just feel it is all.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I'm just eating too much pudding! :blush: I had just had IHOP for breakfast a few hours earlier, so I was probably a lot more bloated then, and I do tend to bloat down low, so maybe that's what she saw. I told her it was all bloat too, that baby was only about the size of a pea, but she asked if I was having twins, because she swore she could see the bloat and something else. I told her I thought it was just one, but I conceived on Clomid, so there was a chance.

I get hotflashes at night. It drives me crazy. I end up sweating and getting the sheets damp. HATE IT!

I'll have to take some pictures of my new outfits. Y'all, maternity clothes are cute now! When my sisters had to buy them, they were ugly and dumpy! :haha:


----------



## Cryssie

Ginger I'll post my 6 week boat tomorrow. You'll laugh! :)

Still no blood. I'm happy. Although i think Alek is sick-runny nose bad cough.. which makes me sad. 

I'm going between hot and cold I can't make up my mind. At night my feet are so hot but if I'm lounging around they're cold.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie :thumbup: for no more bleeding!! :dance:

Went to the movies tonight and I just about lost my cookies in the theatre. I think that would have been hard to explain that away to our kids. All 6 of us went to After Earth. We enjoyed it. Thank goodness it settled down is all I have to say!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Was the movie good? We're seeing Superman tomorrow!

Watch, I'll get MS for the first time there. We'll be there with a bunch of DH's friends he didn't want to tell yet, too. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well it wasn't as bad as they were saying it was. It was entertaining at least. I have definitely have seen worse movies. Is it worth going to see in the theatre's well that depends on your home theatre system :haha: It was nice to see it on the big picture!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

AHHHHH Hot/Cold. . .continuous! My feet seem to get much colder than usual, but my tummy and boobs are hot!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
How are you all today? 

I had an awful night, full of nightmares and anxiety. I kept waking up panicked about ridiculous things (such as pins n' needles in my hand) and was distraught about a dream in which I was caring for my baby nephew and he hit his head. He was vomiting and I thought he had brain damage.Eugh. Awful awful night.


----------



## kiki13

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> How are you all today?
> 
> I had an awful night, full of nightmares and anxiety. I kept waking up panicked about ridiculous things (such as pins n' needles in my hand) and was distraught about a dream in which I was caring for my baby nephew and he hit his head. He was vomiting and I thought he had brain damage.Eugh. Awful awful night.

I've had some bad dreams myself - in fact, I've even started going to sleep with a light on! I hope it's a symptom that goes away!


----------



## youngmamttc

Bad dreams here too! I had them with DD aswell if i remember rightly. They seem so real


----------



## Sfietje

Looks like I spoke too soon... yesterday nausea found me :sick:
I've been in bed all day with no appetite, feeling horrible but at least it's a good sign for the :baby:


----------



## GingerPanda

Eww, I'm glad the dreams I've had haven't been bad ones. I start to hyperventilate in my sleep when I have bad dreams. It wakes DH up, and he wakes me up. It's a system. :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> How are you all today?
> 
> I had an awful night, full of nightmares and anxiety. I kept waking up panicked about ridiculous things (such as pins n' needles in my hand) and was distraught about a dream in which I was caring for my baby nephew and he hit his head. He was vomiting and I thought he had brain damage.Eugh. Awful awful night.

The pins and needles in your hands and arms are a normal thing with PG. I get that all the time with all of mine. It has to do with the extra blood that we are now developing for the little one!! It is gross feeling but completely normal. :thumbup:



Sfietje said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon... yesterday nausea found me :sick:
> I've been in bed all day with no appetite, feeling horrible but at least it's a good sign for the :baby:

Oh my well I hope it stays around for baby's sake but hope it is not crippling!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Didn't realise that nightmares were pregnancy related but I guess they must be! Hopefully they'll stop sooner rather than later, I do love my sleep!

allforthegirl: I did wonder whether the pins n' needles were pregnancy related too. Thanks for the info!

Eugh, morning sickness struck me again too. I woke up at 4am this morning as I was so hungry (in between the nightmares!). Just about managed a piece of toast. This morning I had: a tiny bowl of coco pops, felt ill, had a small cup of OJ and my prenatal vit, felt ill, tried a banana and couldn't even eat 2 bites, felt ill, bit of toast, yep, felt ill and have just had a few sips of water. It's now 2:23pm and I haven't eaten or drank much of anything. The sheer thought of food makes me feel awful, I can't even begin to attempt lunch. Can't believe I feel sicky so early! I thought MS tends to start a little later plus, I was hoping I might be one of those lucky ladies who doesn't experience it!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope the sickness gets better! Nibbling on some crackers or toast or something might help, if you can manage it!


----------



## allforthegirl

Drinking warm water may help. One tip I read from someone for server ms is banana, rice and tea. I honestly love bananas right now they seem to help me a bit. Not sure what is in it that helps, but it does. 

AFM (tmi alert) the last four or five days now I wake up have to go #2 with in minutes of being up, and am absolutely starving before I even hit the bathroom to take care of business. As i am eating my puffed brown rice cereal I can't seem to get it into my mouth fast enough but I feel like gagging trying to eat it. Not good. I guess slow and steady it is!!


----------



## Cryssie

Morning ladies.

No dreams that i remember here. . Had crazy ones in the second and third trimester with Alek. 

I wake up every morning now it seems needing to puke. But i have a fear of it so i can't bring myself to do it. Nice right? Bleh.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am like you. I can handle puking so I will do anything and everything to make sure that doesn't happen!! Like right now I am sitting here controlling my breathing so I don't!!


----------



## Cryssie

Doing the same thing. I don't remember it being this bad with Alek.


----------



## Ladybuggz

The hubs is great when he's ill, he's actually pleased when he's sick to get it over and done with. You always feel ten times better after. I'm like you ladies, I can't stand it and would rather feel queasy the entire day than be sick!

Thanks for the tips! The warm water is definitely helping! The past few days I've been nibbling on toast and crackers, seems I can only eat bland at the moment. Interestingly, a week ago I loved bananas but now find they taste SO sweet! Everything seems to taste alot sweeter than usual, even plain cereal!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:



> The hubs is great when he's ill, he's actually pleased when he's sick to get it over and done with. You always feel ten times better after. I'm like you ladies, I can't stand it and would rather feel queasy the entire day than be sick!
> 
> Thanks for the tips! The warm water is definitely helping! The past few days I've been nibbling on toast and crackers, seems I can only eat bland at the moment. Interestingly, a week ago I loved bananas but now find they taste SO sweet! Everything seems to taste alot sweeter than usual, even plain cereal!

How much brown in on the banana is there? I only eat them if they are slightly green, no brown. Then it is not as sweet.


----------



## Anniebobs

Bought myself a maternity dress :haha: but as I told my husband, it will last the whole 9 months this way!

No sickness (yet) but I have been having cravings for meat and chicken wings, any flavour will do! :shrug:

Here's my 4 weeks 'bump' and the new dress :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 8


----------



## youngmamttc

cute dress! 

I love wearing my maxi dresses at the minute, so comfy!


----------



## wtbmummy

I read in a few places that mint was good for reliving ms. I now believe it:winkwink: 
Ladybugz: I can't stomach much of anything in the evenings now, even my fav food :cry: but mint choc chip ice cream is AMAZING!!!! I can eat it non-stop without feeling sicky after :happydance: Honestly give it a try and tell me if you have as much luck as me :hugs:

Also my back has completely gone today. I've had to walk round like a snail poor hubby has been very patient and had to wait for me to go to the loo in every shop we have been in (like every 30mins) Home now and snuggled in bed watching a film, eating the mint choc chip ice cream :winkwink:

Oh and my boobs :cry: well none of my bras even fit as of Thursday just gone. I just dunno what to do.... They are so big and so heavy and so painful ALL THE TIME :cry:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

wtbmummy said:


> I read in a few places that mint was good for reliving ms. I now believe it:winkwink:
> Ladybugz: I can't stomach much of anything in the evenings now, even my fav food :cry: but mint choc chip ice cream is AMAZING!!!! I can eat it non-stop without feeling sicky after :happydance: Honestly give it a try and tell me if you have as much luck as me :hugs:
> 
> Also my back has completely gone today. I've had to walk round like a snail poor hubby has been very patient and had to wait for me to go to the loo in every shop we have been in (like every 30mins) Home now and snuggled in bed watching a film, eating the mint choc chip ice cream :winkwink:
> 
> Oh and my boobs :cry: well none of my bras even fit as of Thursday just gone. I just dunno what to do.... They are so big and so heavy and so painful ALL THE TIME :cry:

I can't do sweets yet, but peppermint ice cream was a life saver with my other pregnancies! As for the boobs, I bought a couple of the "Genie" bras. . .the as seen on TV ones they sell at Target and Walmart. I can't handle my normal underwire and I have to wear it to sleep as well, which I NEVER do. When I took my bra off this morning to shower I couldn't believe how painful those babies were! 

I just sent my hubby off for hot wings. I hope they still sound good by the time he gets home. :wacko:


----------



## youngmamttc

I have wanted nachos with jalapenos on ALLL day. I ordered them and ate a few and immediately felt sick! Regret nothing though. Got a serious need for pickled jalapenos. Never had a pickle out of the jars (gherkin) but really crave some after someone posted a pic up earlier! Don't even know if my local supermarket sells them! xx


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies,
I'll definitely give some mint choc ice cream a try in the next few days!
Has anyone else experienced some very light slightly pink tinged cervical mucous? Yesterday I noticed some CM; against the white of the toilet paper it was ever so slightly yellowy. Today I had the same little (smaller than an appleseed), slightly yellowy and slightly pinky discharge? I thought I'd try and find some info online and not having much luck. I don't want to stress about this but it's made me a little nervous.


----------



## allforthegirl

It most likely just your cervix changing. As more blood moves towards it and it moves up into your vagina.

If at anytime it changes or your start to cramp with it then head yourself in to the ER. But that doesn't seem like what is going on to me.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thanks allforthegirl! Just gonna try and relax! On a positive note, the queasiness is pretty much over! Took nearly all day but finally able to eat properly (and just ate 9 mcdonalds chicken nuggets and some grapes) ^.^


----------



## MamaBear93

GingerPanda said:


> Mmmmmmm.... Posole....
> 
> Damn it, now I can add Mexican to the list of stuff I'm craving!
> 
> MamaBear, have you tried nibbling on toast or crackers?

Lol. So sorry :D

I don't blame you though. It was amazing.:haha:

I have tried but DD loves crackers and she is a cracker-holic so if I break out the last bag she will throw a fit if she can't have pretty much all of them...

Yesterday I tried Vienna sausages with the crackers and apparently I ate too much because I felt fine for a minute and then it was right back.

Today it has hit me harder...Have been gagging at like every smell and have been dry heaving...Can't will myself to eat...But I know I have to try...

On a good note I have officially hit sweet pea week!:happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome to sweet pea week!


----------



## Cryssie

Mashed potatoes are my best friend today &#9825;. The only thing i could eat (along with bbq chicken with it) and feel fine afterwards. I must've cooked it good too cos Alek devoured it too! He's such a picky meat eater. I felt like puking all day and had to do yucky dishes cos it's hubby's turn and he hasn't done them yet. Grr. 

I've also been having dull twinges and pulling. Nice to know my uterus is stretching lol.


----------



## Cryssie

And as promised. . My 6 week bloat. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130615_184909.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

My 6 week pic


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cute bumps girls :)


----------



## allforthegirl

How are you feeling today BMB?


----------



## Cryssie

:dohh: just noticed my perky nips in my pic. Sorry girls! :blush:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Love the bumps! 

Smells were making me SO nauseated today. Went to dinner with a girl friend, the smell of her seafood linguine was gagging me the entire time, and her perfume in the car. ACK! The trees are all flowering here and when it's HOT and there is a strong smell, I'm done for. I wish we had a fenced in back yard so I didn't have to walk the dog so often. 

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Sfietje

I have to go to the inlaws today, they're having a father's day barbecue. I really don't know how I'm going to do this. I'm so nauseaus and have pretty much no appetite. Knowing my mother in law there will be a gigantic food feast and she's going to force feed me :wacko:
We don't want to tell them I'm pregnant yet so this will not be an easy day...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Don't seem to be having any of the issues with food that you girls are... I'm mainly just bloated and gassy 
6 weeks today !!!!! :)


----------



## youngmamttc

Happy 6 weeks to me and others! WOO!


----------



## baby1wanted

youngmamttc said:


> Happy 6 weeks to me and others! WOO!

Yay to 6 weeks! :flower:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> How are you feeling today BMB?

im feeling great thanks for asking :flower:

its so cold here i sleep near the heater lol..

U/S next week on monday at 9:20am :happydance:

as far as symptoms go, ive been having a major headche,bloating and oh so gassy lol :wacko:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

6 weeks :yipee:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

half way through first trimester!!


----------



## baby1wanted

BlueMoonBubba said:


> half way through first trimester!!

Ooooh didn't look at it that way - that's just made me very happy!! :happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

baby1wanted said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> half way through first trimester!!
> 
> Ooooh didn't look at it that way - that's just made me very happy!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

BMB I just noticed from your signature that we both got our BFP on the same day as well! :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

baby1wanted said:


> BMB I just noticed from your signature that we both got our BFP on the same day as well! :hugs:

wow, thats awesome, were also due date buds, how weird is that huh?


----------



## allforthegirl

Man on man I just couldn't get out of bed this morning. I my LO get out of bed and I fell right back to sleep. I opened my eyes a few minutes later with my son staring at me waiting for me to wake up. It took all my might to get out of bed. I would have made DH get up this morning with him but since it is fathers Day I let him sleep. Oh wow the wave of nausea this morning. It was powerful. But with some deep breathing it settled.


----------



## Cryssie

I didn't want to get out of bed this morning either. But i had to get up shower and finish laundry before we go to the zoo today. I ate a half of a package of saltines last night so my nausea was not very strong this morning thank goodness


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I have an evil pimple on my upper lip that's making me wanna cut it off!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I hear you on the pimples.... Though they seem to be worse on my neck and chest it is really gross!! Yet the one's on my face can turn cystic which are extremely painful and scar.

Have fun at the zoo today Cryssie sounds like good fun!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Is it weird that DH hasn't asked for sex ever since we found ou we were expecting? What could be the reason? Is he scared or just not interested?


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine is worried that I am not feeling well. He knows most nights I am not feeling well when I go to bed. Or that I have cramping, and there is no way I feel comfortable adding some thrusting to an already ache insides! So maybe he is just worried for you. Maybe you should ask him?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

He kisses me and is his normal playful self with me during the day and when it comes to bed times he just snoozes out before I even come to bed after brushing my teeth, or makes excuses that he's tired he was a sex addict lol!! 

I think I'll as him tomoro but tbh lol I'm loving the no sex saga! Not like I don't miss it but I'm too much of a worry wart and libido is down a notch....or two lol.

Do you think he's grossed out?


----------



## allforthegirl

That is only something he can tell you. Every guy is different. Mine will always say to me that I am beautiful no matter what state I am in. Which doesn't help the healthy body thing, if he loves me and thinks I am sexy fat LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

He says that too, I feel like if I ask him, he will lie, DH isn't the open type hell keep stuff in and never let it out until I beg him to tell me.


----------



## GingerPanda

I sat down and had a talk with my DH about this.

Before we actually got pregnant, we had practically fetishized pregnant sex. We would talk about it, sometimes pretend, etc. :blush: (We're addicts as well, and went at it almost every night.)

But after we really got pregnant, sex life just died immediately. I wasn't interested because I was afraid (DH is very well-endowed). And DH wasn't pushing for it anymore. I started to feel kind of lonely and miss it. I wanted it, but I was scared.

Finally, I talked to DH about it. I told him I was worried, but that by that point we were already 5 weeks. We had been going at it before I knew I was pregnant, and that was arguably the most sensitive time, so if the baby survived that and sex is supposed to be safe, I was willing to get over it. I asked him what he was feeling about sex.

He said it was kind of weird knowing that there was actually a baby in there. He also said he had a feeling of accomplishment now that we were pregnant. that he didn't feel the drive to keep going. But mostly, he expressed some feelings of loneliness. I was on BnB talking to people who had been through everything before, making friends here, finding all the information I needed and the answers to my questions. But he felt like he didn't have anywhere to go with his questions. Didn't have anyone to talk to because we decided we weren't telling anyone we know IRL yet. He felt jealous and lonely that I had all these people and friends to talk to, and he didn't have anyone.

So I promised him that I would share more with him, that we would find more answers out together, and reminded him that I loved him and that we were partners in this, and we did this together. I also told him he could tell someone if he wanted to, but he said that he felt better after talking. Things have been a lot better since, and our sex drives are completely back! We still don't do it as often as we did before we got pregnant, but we are more cheeky with each other, and have sex maybe once every other night or every two nights instead of every night. :thumbup:


Our appointment is tomorrow, and if all goes well, we have decided we would each tell three people we know IRL. His best friend from college has a 1-year-old son, so I think he'll really feel tons better then. He never really had a stable father figure, so he has expressed worries that he didn't know how to be a dad, and feels like once he talks to his friend, he'll feel much better.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks for sharing that Ginger!! I am glad that you have worked things out with your DH.

I still am not sure if I am ready for sex just yet. I get the pangs of wanting it badly then my nausea takes over and kills it. I am just glad that DH understands. With all my other PG's I almost had that overactive sex drive syndrome. I seriously couldn't get enough. We would have sex all the time and I was still doing it myself a couple times a day!! It was crazy!!


----------



## Cryssie

Tmi.. I just had a glob of brown mush after going to the bathroom.. had to strain to pass a bm again but the brown glob threw me off. Just my body making things? Lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Thanks for sharing that Ginger!! I am glad that you have worked things out with your DH.
> 
> I still am not sure if I am ready for sex just yet. I get the pangs of wanting it badly then my nausea takes over and kills it. I am just glad that DH understands. With all my other PG's I almost had that overactive sex drive syndrome. I seriously couldn't get enough. We would have sex all the time and I was still doing it myself a couple times a day!! It was crazy!!

Hopefully you'll feel better by the time we get to 2nd tri. :haha:





Cryssie said:


> Tmi.. I just had a glob of brown mush after going to the bathroom.. had to strain to pass a bm again but the brown glob threw me off. Just my body making things? Lol.

Maybe it's a glob of thick mucus from where your body is making the mucus plug.


----------



## Ladybuggz

double post!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
How are you all today?

Cryssie- I had two small blobs of mucous after peeing both yesterday and the day before. Yesterdays had a slight orangey pinky tinge. Today I've had nothing as of yet other then alot of milky white discharge. I was thinking it might be mucous plug related.

I'm exhausted today! Everytime I try and sleep or nap on my side my legs cramp, it gets really uncomfortable!


----------



## Cryssie

No more globs at least. 

Zoo was fun. It's a smaller zoo only $8 to get in and not very far from home. But Alek had a blast!


----------



## allforthegirl

Sounds like a good time!! We have to travel quite far to go to a zoo. We don't have one around here. Which sucks!!


----------



## Helsie

Hi all! Can I join in? I tested positive last week and the NHS direct calculations give me a feb 20th due date :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Helsie!

I love the zoo! It's been forever since I've been to one, and I've never been to the one that's near my house.


----------



## Cryssie

I'm a shutter bug so any opportunity to take photos is fun for me. I've been to three zoos now since i was preggo with Alek. And one aquarium and one gulfarium.

Oh and one of our cruises I've been to a butterfly farm.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh ladies today is not a good day. I am so very tired and when I fall asleep on the couch I am lashing out at my children when I woken up. :( And I am wanting to yell even at DH. Everything is annoying me to no end. I sure hope I can tame this monster inside of me.


----------



## Cryssie

Sounds like me! I find myself snapping at everyone! It sucks.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

UGh the hormones! Everything my husband does now is annoying. Poor guy! I feel like he's still processing the idea of actually being pregnant and what that entails and him being quiet makes me blow it all out of proportion. I'm crying or mad half the time. 

I also love the zoo, now that we live in WY though, we're at least 3 or 4 hours from one I think.


----------



## Cryssie

So my sil is on day 31 of a 32 day cycle and her test was negative. She said she had weird cramps but feels like af is coming. Normally she spots on day 31 and last cycle she started on day 28. Any insight for her ladies?


----------



## Cryssie

Oh, here's a couple of my shots from today.


----------



## allforthegirl

The only thing I can say about your sil Cryssie is that it will happen when it is meant to happen. I know that is not what she wants to hear but it is true!! :/

Those are great shots you took!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am still not feeling any better tonight. It sucks. I think I am getting sick again! I am getting a lot of pain in my sinuses. I am trying to drink more water but if I drink water too fast, I feel more nauseous. This is so not cool!!


----------



## Cryssie

She "*really*" wants to be. Doesn't help that her bff and I are both preggo. Her sister and I both had dreams that she was, lol. I'm hoping that she is, she deserves it!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So here's a cute pic for my team pink girlies!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you for sharing Ginger, I really should get into the habit of talking things out with hub he's a great listener I should take advantage of that, I reckon it'll just make us closer.

:flower:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cryssie, I hope she'll get her bfp soon, how long has she been TTC for?

P.s gorgeous pix!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Helsie said:


> Hi all! Can I join in? I tested positive last week and the NHS direct calculations give me a feb 20th due date :)

I've added you, welcome and good luck :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Who else has the gender instinct???


----------



## allforthegirl

Gender instinct?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol I mean you have a mothers instinct on the gender of your babe??


----------



## Cryssie

She's been trying since the beginning of May i believe. 

I hope i have the gender instinct lol. And not wishful thinking.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I think I have my girl though I don't feel any different with this pregnancy compared to when I was pg with DS.

Is our sil using OPKs and temping? Maybe that will help her conceive faster?


----------



## allforthegirl

I am rubbish at it. I didn't know with any of mine! I seriously couldn't tell!

Do you think you have good motherly instincts about gender BMB?

Ok this girl is off to bed, the nausea is killing me!! I am seriously thinking I may have a bug of some sort. I have never had it so bad before other than from taking prenatals and I haven't had any today!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I did with DS, I never had a doubt not one bit! And when the sonographer was trying to find the gender I'm like its a boy don't bother lol and it was!!

Hope you feel better soon AFTG :hugs:


----------



## MamaBear93

I wish I had gender instinct lol. I could have sworn DD was going to be a boy. But my grandmother guess it. She said she had a dream. I couldn't believe she was right.

Defo going to have to ask her opinion again!:thumbup:


----------



## Helsie

I think I am feeling too numb so far for the gender instinct! Is it wrong though that a bit of me really is hoping for a little girl? Boyfriend wants a little boy.

Reading about the zoo has made me want to go and look at the penguins. I love penguins.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has been getting irritable. I kept yelling at boyfriend for breathing too loudly last night :(

Hope everyone who was feeling rough is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## youngmamttc

I think this is a little boy. I feel so different than i did with DD. With DD i had no symptoms till about 8 weeks. Didn't even know i was expecting! This time im so ill lol.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
So today, for the first time in 6 weeks, I woke up and felt completely normal. No anxiety, no uncomfortable cramps, no nausea and no fatigue. As silly as it sounds, this actually made me feel concerned. I'm just so desperate for a scan. I've got another six weeks till my first and it's driving me crazy! I spoke to a midwife on the phone and she said not to worry as symptoms will come and go. She said to enjoy a symptom free day. I'm feeling much happier after talking to her but just want a scan; I've looked into private scans but can't find any that are close by (neither hubs or I drive).


----------



## youngmamttc

Have you had a look into the Babybond scan centers. They have locations across the UK so not sure if they have any near you hun.


----------



## sugarpuff

Oo 7 weeks today, exciting !! I've got my booking appointment next week, on the assumption that I don't die at a wedding we have to travel to this weekend - I feel AWFUL and really don't want to go

On gender predictions: I'm going girl, I felt implantation on my left (ovulated on the right), my symptoms are also exactly the same as with my daughter. (I guessed boy with my daughter, clearly I'm good at guessing :haha: )


----------



## Ladybuggz

youngmamttc said:


> Have you had a look into the Babybond scan centers. They have locations across the UK so not sure if they have any near you hun.

Just had a look on their website and they have a centre in Chelmsford not far from a train station, so would be able to make our way there. The ironic thing is that just as I'm selecting booking dates the pregnancy symptoms return! Hello nausea! Thanks for the babybond info, gonna chat to the hubby about when we'd like our scan :flower:

As for gender predictions: A boy! Both hubs and I are about 80% sure. Boys run in his family, so would be very surprised by a girl (although we'd be more than happy with either).


----------



## allforthegirl

Well so this morning I woke up with a nasty head ache. I think I am going to attempt some coffee. Maybe I am withdrawing a bit. I just haven't felt like coffee for a few days so I haven't made any. Guess I better try a cup!! I am not confident that the nausea will stay away today cause I just feel gross. But that could be the cloudy day today.


----------



## youngmamttc

good luck for early scan hun! 

I think im having a boy this time. Everything is so different than it was with DD.


----------



## allforthegirl

That was the same way my second PG was, completely different to a tee!! Everyone thought he would be a girl! Nope boy. So that is why I will not go on how different the PG will be.....


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm leaving in a few minutes for my first appointment. So nervous I could puke. :haha:


----------



## youngmamttc

allforthegirl said:


> That was the same way my second PG was, completely different to a tee!! Everyone thought he would be a girl! Nope boy. So that is why I will not go on how different the PG will be.....

Oh wow really. I have no clue then :haha:



> I'm leaving in a few minutes for my first appointment. So nervous I could puke

Good luck hun!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Helsie said:


> I think I am feeling too numb so far for the gender instinct! Is it wrong though that a bit of me really is hoping for a little girl? Boyfriend wants a little boy.
> 
> Reading about the zoo has made me want to go and look at the penguins. I love penguins.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who has been getting irritable. I kept yelling at boyfriend for breathing too loudly last night :(
> 
> Hope everyone who was feeling rough is feeling a bit better today.

Of course it's not wrong to wish for one gender over another! :)

We LOVE Penguins! A couple years ago we took the girls to Sea World in Florida and did the penguin experience where we got to pet them and have our pictures taken with them. It was amazing.


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> I'm leaving in a few minutes for my first appointment. So nervous I could puke. :haha:

GL!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

I have suddenly became so nervous for my scan tomorrow!! Really worried too! :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't think our worry really goes away even after the scan. It doesn't really go away I think until we get passed the 12 week mark. I have a worry still in the back of my mind but I try to not let it consume me!!

So I was thinking I was going to be ok this morning. Then I ate, now I don't feel good at all all over again.... this is so backwards.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am CRAVING Mexican food with such a passion. :haha: DH says that's what we can have for lunch. :happydance:

So the midwife says my uterus feels big for 6 weeks, and scheduled me a scan on July 2nd to make sure it's not Clomid twins! :wacko:

I hope it's not! I really want natural birth, and doctors would never go for that here with twins. :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Really you couldn't find a MW to deliver them for you? I have heard of tons of women that feel strongly about doing it naturally with twins! Just because you have twins shouldn't mean C-section!!


----------



## allforthegirl

P.S now I want mexican food! BAD!!


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> Really you couldn't find a MW to deliver them for you? I have heard of tons of women that feel strongly about doing it naturally with twins! Just because you have twins shouldn't mean C-section!!

Welcome to America, where one out of every three babies is born by cesarean. :nope:

My midwife said if I *did* have twins, that she would have to refer me to one of the office's OB's because she couldn't do twin births. Twins are considered high-risk, apparently. I know it can be done without c-section, but it's really hard to find a doctor who will do it naturally around here. I'll do some more research on it and ask more questions if we find out it is twins. Really hoping I just have a fat baby. I O'd early on CD13, so it's entirely possible that I could be a little farther along than I think.


----------



## allforthegirl

Have you tried to enter in your O day to find out what EDD is?


----------



## Ladybuggz

GingerPanda said:


> I am CRAVING Mexican food with such a passion. :haha: DH says that's what we can have for lunch. :happydance:
> 
> So the midwife says my uterus feels big for 6 weeks, and scheduled me a scan on July 2nd to make sure it's not Clomid twins! :wacko:
> 
> I hope it's not! I really want natural birth, and doctors would never go for that here with twins. :dohh:

Last night I dreamt about my first scan and there were twins, so strange! I'm amazed at the amount of c-secs in the US. Are doctors more cautious over there? I'm not sure of the rate here in the UK either, I know that c-secs are on the rise but I think that may be due to now being able to elect a c-section through the patients choice.


----------



## youngmamttc

Ive seen a lot of american births on telly and i see a LOT of women going for epidural ASAP. Is that normal there? Just curious :)


----------



## allforthegirl

youngmamttc said:


> Ive seen a lot of american births on telly and i see a LOT of women going for epidural ASAP. Is that normal there? Just curious :)

Yes even in Canada it is the same. Giving birth is not educated very well. They make it sound so scary and very painful. I wish there was better education for it, plus I believe it is because MW birthing has just started happening with in the last few years too so it is not well known. In our province any ways. My SIL is even planning on getting an epi. I guess it is just our culture.:shrug:


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh wow. When i gave birth to DD i was never offered an epidural. It was never mentioned, i was given gas and air and coped just fine. I had written a birth plan too which stated i wanted a only gas and air and i think all of my friends went that way too. I don't know if its just my group of friends of most of uk that go natural but the idea of an epidural scares me and seems unnecessary. A womans body is designed to cope with labour pains and walking speeds up labour, i was on a birthing ball until i felt pressure so an Epi was a no go! Its amazing how different countries deal with things


----------



## youngmamttc

Obviously if a woman really needs one for pain i understand and wouldnt judge but to see the majority of women doing it as soon as they can shocks me


----------



## GingerPanda

I had never even heard of gas and air before joining this forum. Just about everyone pretty much opts for the epidural automatically. Allforthegirl is right. Because of the lack of education, they automatically assume they can't do it, and they're afraid of the pain.

As for the c-sections, doctors like them because they cost more and they can be planned. They don't want to help a woman through a long labor if they can tell her her baby is too big and get it over with via cesarean.

Not saying that sometimes cesareans aren't necessary, but I think they're overdone in the US.


----------



## Cryssie

I stalled at 5cm 21 hours after they broke my water. Therefore i was pushing the 24hr limit they like after they break the water. I was supposed to have a c section cos he was breech but he turned the day i went in so i got induced just to have a section in the end anyway. But i was okay with it. Scared yes nervous yes but i trusted my doc. And i saw four by the end of my pregnancy because of Alek. Lol. 


Oh and today i went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was a dark brown clot the size of a dime. Called my doc And when they finally got around to call me back she said as long as it was brown I'm ok. So i told her about the bright red a few days ago. She said it was probably fromthat and as long as I'm not cramping or having period bleeding I'm ok. 

Then when i got off work i had a voicemail from them saying to call back about my ultrasound results. So i called. She said it was too early to detect a viable pregnancy so i have another scan next Tuesday. Sigh. I'm so nervous.


----------



## youngmamttc

Wow its so shocking to me sorry girls unless necessary like cryssies! 

With this baby im already planning a home birth with no pain relief and as little intervention as possible as long as my MW gives me the go ahead. We've had midwife care in the UK for decades who deal with us from booking to birth.


----------



## youngmamttc

Cryssie said:


> I stalled at 5cm 21 hours after they broke my water. Therefore i was pushing the 24hr limit they like after they break the water. I was supposed to have a c section cos he was breech but he turned the day i went in so i got induced just to have a section in the end anyway. But i was okay with it. Scared yes nervous yes but i trusted my doc. And i saw four by the end of my pregnancy because of Alek. Lol.
> 
> 
> Oh and today i went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was a dark brown clot the size of a dime. Called my doc And when they finally got around to call me back she said as long as it was brown I'm ok. So i told her about the bright red a few days ago. She said it was probably fromthat and as long as I'm not cramping or having period bleeding I'm ok.
> 
> Then when i got off work i had a voicemail from them saying to call back about my ultrasound results. So i called. She said it was too early to detect a viable pregnancy so i have another scan next Tuesday. Sigh. I'm so nervous.


Will keep you in my thoughts hun. Keeping everything X'd for you


----------



## sugarpuff

I hope for a hbac if all goes well (I also need to get husband to agree !)

I had an emcs with my daughter. I had a last minute growth scan at 38+2, where they discovered, much to their surprise, that she was breech. 7am at 38+3 my waters broke, I was taken in by ambulance, told by the midwife to get changed and hooked up to a monitor and was then abandoned. At 8:45am I had to send my husband twice to demand that someone come see me as my contractions were every 2 minutes and baby's heart rate had dropped dangerously low. Eventually a midwife came in (20 minutes later) and all hell broke loose, heart rate was in the 60s and I was fully dilated and rushed into theatre (where they finally gave me some pain relief, I had had nothing at all until then).

I want a home birth as I felt completely abandoned in hospital and if it hadn't have been for me monitoring my baby myself, god knows what the outcome would have been


----------



## allforthegirl

I went with the epidural because I was always given petocin (or how ever you spell it) cause my labours would always stall. I would go as long as I could without anything but my labours kicked in fast once it started (with the drug that is) and went from very little pain to tons of pain, so I went with the epidural.

Hopefully this time I will be able to labour with just gas and air, I did have that with my last. I am also going to try and labour as much as I can at home first before going in to the hospital.

Cryssie love I hope that everything is ok!! :hugs: At least you get another one. Is it tomorrow or next tues?


----------



## Cryssie

The 25th so I'll be 7 weeks.


----------



## MamaBear93

That is my birthday ;) and my scan as well. Hope all goes good for you!

I will be 7+3 that day and hoping to see HB as well.

FX for you that everything goes smoothly!:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> The 25th so I'll be 7 weeks.

But you still have lots of symptoms don't you? I think that is a good sign! If you are nauseous my Dr says that is a very good sign things are going in the right direction!! I am sure everything is OK!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cryssie

Oh goodness yes. I was nauseous all day again and had to force myself to eat lunch. My boobs are so sore and i took a two hour nap when i came home today.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Oh goodness yes. I was nauseous all day again and had to force myself to eat lunch. My boobs are so sore and i took a two hour nap when i came home today.

See I think you are just fine!! I didn't have as strong of symptoms with my loss. And I don't remember you being this symptomatic with yours either!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cryssie

I keep trying to peer pressure my sil to test again. :haha: It's cd 32 and she still hasn't started. Lol.


----------



## Cryssie

allforthegirl said:


> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> Oh goodness yes. I was nauseous all day again and had to force myself to eat lunch. My boobs are so sore and i took a two hour nap when i came home today.
> 
> See I think you are just fine!! I didn't have as strong of symptoms with my loss. And I don't remember you being this symptomatic with yours either!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Not this strong at all. I was queasy but not like this and my boobs didn't hurt. I was tired tho. A co worker said she had this with her daughter but bright red. . Her doc put her on magnesium to help make her uterus more flexible.


----------



## Cryssie

MamaBear93 said:


> That is my birthday ;) and my scan as well. Hope all goes good for you!
> 
> I will be 7+3 that day and hoping to see HB as well.
> 
> FX for you that everything goes smoothly!:flower:

I'll be 7+3 too. I'm so nervous. I'm hoping everything is like it's supposed to be.


----------



## Masonsbaby

good luck with your scans next week girls 
I have one on friday morning will be 6 weeks by o day so hopefully will see alot more than just a g sac which is what i saw at 4+5


----------



## allforthegirl

So I just got finished on another gender guessing thread but this one was about the ramzi theory. So the way it goes is (for those that aren't familiar) if the placenta is on the right side boy, if it is on the left side it is a girl. Please took a look again at my photo and tell me what you think. Already have two guess that it is a girl. What do you think?


----------



## MamaBear93

Cryssie said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> That is my birthday ;) and my scan as well. Hope all goes good for you!
> 
> I will be 7+3 that day and hoping to see HB as well.
> 
> FX for you that everything goes smoothly!:flower:
> 
> I'll be 7+3 too. I'm so nervous. I'm hoping everything is like it's supposed to be.Click to expand...

I am sure everything will be just fine:flower:

It seems like this bleeding thing in the first trimester is more common then we realize. My BFF is 32 weeks today and she says that she could have sworn she had her AF show a few days late AFTER her BFP but she still went to the doc any way and she was still preggers!:dohh:

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Helsie

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> We LOVE Penguins! A couple years ago we took the girls to Sea World in Florida and did the penguin experience where we got to pet them and have our pictures taken with them. It was amazing.

I am jealous! I want to do that! :D

I keep referring to my non-existent bump as a baby penguin. Not sure boyfriend is amused, but he is going with it :)


----------



## youngmamttc

I have my scan in an hour and a half ladies! I'm super nervous! It's early but I hope we see a heartbeat lol I know it's super early though! My tummy is doing flips


----------



## Sfietje

youngmamttc said:


> I have my scan in an hour and a half ladies! I'm super nervous! It's early but I hope we see a heartbeat lol I know it's super early though! My tummy is doing flips

Good luck!!


----------



## Sfietje

The nausea is kicking my ass! I pretty much can't eat at all anymore :cry: The thought of any food makes me so sick... Don't know if I can take this for another month or so :nope:


----------



## Helsie

youngmamttc said:


> I have my scan in an hour and a half ladies! I'm super nervous! It's early but I hope we see a heartbeat lol I know it's super early though! My tummy is doing flips

Good luck!


----------



## youngmamttc

Scan went well 6+2 and we seen a little heartbeat!! Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

That's great!


I don't know if it was this thread or not (I'm on my phone), but someone recommended taking EmergenC for its nausea-fighting B6 content. Ladies, do not do this. Excessive amounts of vitamin C can cause miscarriages and is actually used as a home-made abortion.

https://www.pregnancy-baby-care.com/pregnancy-miscarriage/miscarriage-vitamin-c.html


----------



## allforthegirl

I didn't think it was safe. I would never take high doses of anything while pG!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls..today was an awful day..first my ipad screen cracks then ds falls and gets a hole in his head and bleeds..then hub has a car accident..it was horrible..ds is down with a really bad cold..its pouring here i hate rain :( 

My boobs are a little sorer today..im also starting a yucky cold :(

I cant for my scan less than a weeks time :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Aftg i think thats a lefty placenta :)


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Aftg i think thats a lefty placenta :)

I am thinking so too EEEEeeeeeee!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Anniebobs

Great news youngmam, I'm thinking of paying for an early scan as 12 weeks seems so far away!

Sorry to hear about the crappy day BMB, hope tomorrow's a better one :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi girls..today was an awful day..first my ipad screen cracks then ds falls and gets a hole in his head and bleeds..then hub has a car accident..it was horrible..ds is down with a really bad cold..its pouring here i hate rain :(
> 
> My boobs are a little sorer today..im also starting a yucky cold :(
> 
> I cant for my scan less than a weeks time :)

:hugs: Gosh girl I am sorry, sometimes we are put in these situations because something great will come out of it!! If you look at the bright side of all of this , your Dh was spared his life in this accident. Maybe his guardian angel help him make a better decision on which way to turn to stay out of the worst of it where his life was at stake. With your LO maybe his guardian angel caught him and held him up a bit so it wasn't worse than it was. As for your iPad if it didn't crack when it did maybe later that day you would have been on it and not see a car coming and hit you and you lose the baby!! See? I think things all happen for a reason you just need to see the good out of it is all!! :hugs:

I can't wait to see your LO too!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Anniebobs said:


> Great news youngmam, I'm thinking of paying for an early scan as 12 weeks seems so far away!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the crappy day BMB, hope tomorrow's a better one :hugs:

Thank you :)

you should totaly go for a scan:thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls..today was an awful day..first my ipad screen cracks then ds falls and gets a hole in his head and bleeds..then hub has a car accident..it was horrible..ds is down with a really bad cold..its pouring here i hate rain :(
> 
> My boobs are a little sorer today..im also starting a yucky cold :(
> 
> I cant for my scan less than a weeks time :)
> 
> :hugs: Gosh girl I am sorry, sometimes we are put in these situations because something great will come out of it!! If you look at the bright side of all of this , your Dh was spared his life in this accident. Maybe his guardian angel help him make a better decision on which way to turn to stay out of the worst of it where his life was at stake. With your LO maybe his guardian angel caught him and held him up a bit so it wasn't worse than it was. As for your iPad if it didn't crack when it did maybe later that day you would have been on it and not see a car coming and hit you and you lose the baby!! See? I think things all happen for a reason you just need to see the good out of it is all!! :hugs:
> 
> I can't wait to see your LO too!!Click to expand...

That's a great way of putting things thank you hunxx dh told the woman that hit him to go and not pay for the damage done he was grateful he was OK..people should take care when driving especially in wet weather.. everything happens for a reason I guess.


----------



## wtbmummy

I'm not to happy with my symptoms today :cry: 

My boobs still feel sooo tender and sore and itchy too. They are better now I have bought maternity bras (mine just didn't fit anymore, already!) but they seem to actually hurt even more now when they are touched than before :cry: 

And..... I have spots!!! SPOTS!!! I NEVER get spots, even as a teenager I am just not a spotty person. I now have a big one on my cheek, can feel one coming on my nose, have one on my collar bone and even one on my back :cry: I did not sign up for spots :nope: 

Also I have already started to notice around my belly button is getting hairier and darker hair than before. I knew that was a possibility but not this soon :shrug:

I'm so jealous of all your scans but it's amazing to see you all got your little bundles in their doing well :thumbup: Mines not till July 5th and it's still 3 weeks early. I just want to see our little bubs in their growing away :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nausea has really kicked my arse... I think I would prefer to actually be sick ! Rather then feel like I am just about to throw up all the time.. today I have barely gotten out of bed. I have also got a bit of a cold so im feverish and achey and bunged up and of course the nausea is just that extra ass kicker.. I haven't eaten today (its like 3pm here) and when I think of food I am nearly sick :(


----------



## allforthegirl

wtbmummy said:


> I'm not to happy with my symptoms today :cry:
> 
> My boobs still feel sooo tender and sore and itchy too. They are better now I have bought maternity bras (mine just didn't fit anymore, already!) but they seem to actually hurt even more now when they are touched than before :cry:
> 
> And..... I have spots!!! SPOTS!!! I NEVER get spots, even as a teenager I am just not a spotty person. I now have a big one on my cheek, can feel one coming on my nose, have one on my collar bone and even one on my back :cry: I did not sign up for spots :nope:
> 
> Also I have already started to notice around my belly button is getting hairier and darker hair than before. I knew that was a possibility but not this soon :shrug:
> 
> I'm so jealous of all your scans but it's amazing to see you all got your little bundles in their doing well :thumbup: Mines not till July 5th and it's still 3 weeks early. I just want to see our little bubs in their growing away :)

These are great symptoms telling you things developing right where they are supposed to!! I too have spots, but mine are all over my neck and back! Gross!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Nausea has really kicked my arse... I think I would prefer to actually be sick ! Rather then feel like I am just about to throw up all the time.. today I have barely gotten out of bed. I have also got a bit of a cold so im feverish and achey and bunged up and of course the nausea is just that extra ass kicker.. I haven't eaten today (its like 3pm here) and when I think of food I am nearly sick :(

I hear you!! I had a very bad weekend, but yesterday was mild so I didn't mind it so much. But I really think that the preggo pops helped a lot!! Just as it was starting to feel like something might happen I pop one in and it was way less. Try them maybe they will help you too!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Here is my scan photo girls :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (26).jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY!!


----------



## allforthegirl

youngmamttc said:


> Here is my scan photo girls :) :cloud9:

Very lovely!! was this an abdominal u/s? I could guess for fun if it will be a girl or boy!! :happydance:


----------



## youngmamttc

Yes it was abdominal hun :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Then I am going to say BOY :blue: as per an uneducated guess with the ramzi theory!! which is supposed to be very chance to be right!! But since I can't see exactly where the placenta is ...... don't hold me to it, just for fun!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Great scan hun 
I say boy too:)


----------



## Ladybuggz

GingerPanda said:


> That's great!
> 
> 
> I don't know if it was this thread or not (I'm on my phone), but someone recommended taking EmergenC for its nausea-fighting B6 content. Ladies, do not do this. Excessive amounts of vitamin C can cause miscarriages and is actually used as a home-made abortion.
> 
> https://www.pregnancy-baby-care.com/pregnancy-miscarriage/miscarriage-vitamin-c.html

Hey Ladies!
Is a certain amount of vit C not good? I take a prenatal multivit everyday which I think has vit C along with drinking orange juice daily (normally 500ml bottle) and last week ate clementines/satsumas too (it was one of the few things I could stomach)! Hope it wasn't too much :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

You have to take a lot of it to hurt the baby. Some prenatal vitamins have 200% of the recommended DV. So some vitamin C is good, but just don't go too overboard, because excessive amounts can cause birth defects in early pregnancy. I think you're fine. Women trying to induce miscarriage take 500mg every hour for multiple days.


----------



## Cryssie

Afternoon ladies! Woke up so nauseous this morning. Took Alek to my mom's then headed to work just to see we got flooded again (before it was 2011 ). Sat around since I'm not much use preggo then got sent to the other center in town just to sit around there. Lol. Got to go home at noon. About to take a much needed nap lol. 

No bleeding today except a lil brown when i wipe


----------



## allforthegirl

well I guess it worked out for you then today Cryssie!!


Too much of anything is not good during PG!! We do need Vit C in our diets, to help cell growth. But the amounts that are taken in that cold remedy is not safe at all! What you also have to remember that Vit C along with B Vit's are all water soluble. 


So we just got back from our 9K walk and it was amazingly beautiful outside! It is going to get up 26C when we haven't seen past 22C yet this year. So it is going to feel like a scorcher!! I am feeling a bit better today so I wanted to take advantage of it while I can!! Though I think I have finally got the bloat..... I am sitting here and my gut looks like it is sooo flabby that I lost all muscle tissue and it is just flubbery. I am hoping the walk will help it a bit so doesn't continue in the wrong direction. I think I can handle the MS better than I can handle my belly going gross!!


----------



## allforthegirl

i found something neat to look at. This will give us a better perspective for the first trimester!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow, it's hard to believe three weeks makes such a difference!


----------



## LisK

Hi all! I posted in the other Feb thread but I'll join here too! I am not totally sure of my due date yet. Based on my period it's Feb 17 but I didn't ovulate until way late in my cycle so Fertility Friend is giving me a due date of March 1. Hoping for a Feb baby though!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:



> Wow, it's hard to believe three weeks makes such a difference!

I know and to think babe will blueberry sized in a couple days and then in 5 more weeks I will have this perfectly formed little one tucked in nicely into my pelvic cavity!! Soo cool!!


----------



## allforthegirl

What are all my peeps too busy to chat?? :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Went shopping today baught some comfy pregnancy yoga pants lol, and some maternity shirts as they were on sale,

Not much of an update for me other than sore boobies ..

Hope you're all enjoying your day :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm making giant lists of names. DH and I have decided we're going to make seeded brackets for each gender to narrow it down. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

What are seeded bracelets?

As for me I am sorta getting worried. I felt absolutely awful this weekend and these last few days I am feeling way better and that worries me. That was honestly my signal last time that things weren't ok any more, four days before I started to bleed. I know I might just be being silly, but I just can't help it!! :nope:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

allforthegirl said:


> What are seeded bracelets?
> 
> As for me I am sorta getting worried. I felt absolutely awful this weekend and these last few days I am feeling way better and that worries me. That was honestly my signal last time that things weren't ok any more, four days before I started to bleed. I know I might just be being silly, but I just can't help it!! :nope:

:hugs:
It's common to have good and bad days! I hope all is well. I understand the worry. I'm so ready to be at 12 weeks. 

We have a short list of names going but my husband is already set on a boy. haha. I think we'll find out the sex this time (I never have in the past) because we live so far away from all of our family and such. It will be much easier for them to send things and I'll have them looking out at sales and such. 

SUPER TMI, I know. . .but has anyone had pale or light stools? I just did this morning and it freaked me out a bit. 

Wishing you all a great day!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> What are seeded bracelets?
> 
> As for me I am sorta getting worried. I felt absolutely awful this weekend and these last few days I am feeling way better and that worries me. That was honestly my signal last time that things weren't ok any more, four days before I started to bleed. I know I might just be being silly, but I just can't help it!! :nope:
> 
> :hugs:
> It's common to have good and bad days! I hope all is well. I understand the worry. I'm so ready to be at 12 weeks.
> 
> We have a short list of names going but my husband is already set on a boy. haha. I think we'll find out the sex this time (I never have in the past) because we live so far away from all of our family and such. It will be much easier for them to send things and I'll have them looking out at sales and such.
> 
> SUPER TMI, I know. . .but has anyone had pale or light stools? I just did this morning and it freaked me out a bit.
> 
> Wishing you all a great day!Click to expand...

When I get pale poo's is because of my celiac disease. I am not 100% why it is like that though. Have you tried to look it up?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Feeling a million times better today... seems I had picked up a nasty bug! I feel as if I can finally have some dinner today ! first time since Sunday, thank god! I am STARVING.


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Feeling a million times better today... seems I had picked up a nasty bug! I feel as if I can finally have some dinner today ! first time since Sunday, thank god! I am STARVING.

I am glad your feeling better :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> What are seeded bracelets?
> 
> As for me I am sorta getting worried. I felt absolutely awful this weekend and these last few days I am feeling way better and that worries me. That was honestly my signal last time that things weren't ok any more, four days before I started to bleed. I know I might just be being silly, but I just can't help it!! :nope:

It's totally normal to have on and off days! Don't let yourself get too worked up. Just repeat the mantra: "Today I am pregnant. Everything else is secondary."


Seeded brackets are like this:
https://www.printyourbrackets.com/pdfbrackets/20teamsingleseeded.pdf
https://www.printyourbrackets.com/seededbrackets.html


So, the bracket might look familiar to you. "Seeded" means that you have the names ordered on the bracket in such a way that you have names you really like in all four quadrants so that you don't have to eliminate a name you really like on the first draw. The PDF I linked has numbers, so you can kinda see where you put your top four favorite names. :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh brackets I thought I read bracelets LOL Now that makes more sense!! :duhh:


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl: I didn't even notice that you wrote bracelets.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

4 days until my scan!! 

Poor DS has conjunctivitis and can hardly open his eyes, I applied some eye ointment on it hope he gets a good nights sleep he's too sick poor bub..

TMI..


Girls does your pee smell bad? I've stopped all multivitamins because they were making me sick :sick: it smells like fmu but stronger, I don't have any infections so I'm just curious, also is anyone still having white streaked ewcm discharge? I have that but not in huge amounts.. 


I may be being stupid, but how does an ectopic pregnancy pain feel like? I'm having one sided pain to my left, it's always been my left, I ovulated from my left ovary and now when I lay down I get twinges not severe but recognisable I'm probably overreacting, but Monday doesn't seem to come any faster!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> 4 days until my scan!!
> 
> Poor DS has conjunctivitis and can hardly open his eyes, I applied some eye ointment on it hope he gets a good nights sleep he's too sick poor bub..
> 
> TMI..
> 
> 
> Girls does your pee smell bad? I've stopped all multivitamins because they were making me sick :sick: it smells like fmu but stronger, I don't have any infections so I'm just curious, also is anyone still having white streaked ewcm discharge? I have that but not in huge amounts..
> 
> 
> I may be being stupid, but how does an ectopic pregnancy pain feel like? I'm having one sided pain to my left, it's always been my left, I ovulated from my left ovary and now when I lay down I get twinges not severe but recognisable I'm probably overreacting, but Monday doesn't seem to come any faster!

Poor little guy, hope he feels better soon!!

I have not had any EWCM since just before my BFP, but I do have enough creamy lotiony cm that it drops into the toilet when I pee.

As for your pain is it constant or does it come and go? Plus if you are having any pain it should be quiet sever for 6 weeks. Your tube would almost be rupturing about now.


----------



## GingerPanda

A tubal rupture would probably be painful enough to make you pass out. You would KNOW there was something horribly wrong. Also, tubal rupture probably would have occurred already. I think you're a bit far along to just now be feeling twinge pains.

Now, I'm about as far along as you are, and I get the twinge pains too. My doctor says it's from the ligaments and uterus stretching. It feels like a tugging pull on my left side (I also O'd from my left). It could be the corpus luteum.


----------



## archangel24

I'm Due Feb 18th! We can all use the moral support i think! Count me in :)


----------



## archangel24

Anyone having mild cramping? I've had this for the last week along with VERY sore almost hard bbs, frequent peeing and an insatiable thirst!


----------



## allforthegirl

archangel24 said:


> Anyone having mild cramping? I've had this for the last week along with VERY sore almost hard bbs, frequent peeing and an insatiable thirst!


welcome :hi: & Congrats

I did around that time yes!! They seem to come and go for me.


----------



## MamaBear93

Hello :wave:

I do have cramps and really sore, full, and kind of hard bb's. The cramps come and go but I am pretty sure that they are normal and I have not been too worried about it. I think it's just uterus and ligaments stretching!


----------



## MamaBear93

So I went to the ER last night with dehydration...They had to give my 2 very large bags of saline through an IV and some zofran since the MS is full force now. I was vomiting all day yesterday and could not keep anything down until after they gave me the zofran for my nausea...

I feel like death!:haha:

But I guess that is a good sign:wacko:

I really hope it's not twins...:dohh:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
Hope you're all well today!
Today here in the UK the weather was lovely, felt like the first real day of summer! Unfortunately, just before I headed out to do some shopping I nipped to the toilet and noticed brown discharge in my underwear. Naturally, was a little alarmed at first but trying to stay calm. I haven't had anymore since and just trying to take it easy. I'm also in the process of hopefully joining a wellbeing group for some counselling. I suffered terrible OCD and anxiety in my teens and since becoming pregnant, have felt it coming back. I think that the natural worries of the 12 week wait have me spooked and am freaking myself out with ridiculous worries so that I don't concentrate on actual real concerns (crappy distraction method, I know!). I went to the doctor yesterday and had a great chat. She said that despite herself being a doctor and her hubby a pediatrician, she was worried alot during the 12 weeks too. She also said that she didn't think the stress I've been feeling will affect the baby (yep, when I'm not worried about something specific I'm worrying that I've been worrying!:dohh:).

As for eating, I haven't felt nausea much lately however I don't fancy much of anything anyway. I feel starving, go to eat and take one or two mouthfulls before I can't bear anymore! I've become the worlds fussiest eater!


----------



## Ladybuggz

MamaBear93 said:


> So I went to the ER last night with dehydration...They had to give my 2 very large bags of saline through an IV and some zofran since the MS is full force now. I was vomiting all day yesterday and could not keep anything down until after they gave me the zofran for my nausea...
> 
> I feel like death!:haha:
> 
> But I guess that is a good sign:wacko:
> 
> I really hope it's not twins...:dohh:

Oh no! Hope you're feeling a little better after the hopsital trip, are you managing to keep anything down today?:hugs:


----------



## MamaBear93

Ladybuggz said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> So I went to the ER last night with dehydration...They had to give my 2 very large bags of saline through an IV and some zofran since the MS is full force now. I was vomiting all day yesterday and could not keep anything down until after they gave me the zofran for my nausea...
> 
> I feel like death!:haha:
> 
> But I guess that is a good sign:wacko:
> 
> I really hope it's not twins...:dohh:
> 
> Oh no! Hope you're feeling a little better after the hopsital trip, are you managing to keep anything down today?:hugs:Click to expand...

So far I have had some water and a bagel with cream cheese and it has stayed down. It has been about and hour and a half since I ate it so I am pretty sure it is there for good. But even from that (the most bland tasting thing in the world) I have indigestion...

This is going to be a very long 5 1/2 weeks...(or more :dohh:)


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow Mamabear I didn't realize that it was that bad!! I am glad you are all fixed up and feeling a bit better!!

Ladybugz I am glad that you were able to talk to such an understanding Dr. I hope that helps you a bit.


----------



## MamaBear93

Yea It has only been a few days and I got dehydrated very fast...ugh...scares the crap out of me that I could get another kidney infection that is the last thing I need right now...

And Ladybugzz having helpful docs is definitely a good thing. I know how much it helps...:hugs:


----------



## Ladybuggz

MamaBear93 said:


> Ladybuggz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> So I went to the ER last night with dehydration...They had to give my 2 very large bags of saline through an IV and some zofran since the MS is full force now. I was vomiting all day yesterday and could not keep anything down until after they gave me the zofran for my nausea...
> 
> I feel like death!:haha:
> 
> But I guess that is a good sign:wacko:
> 
> I really hope it's not twins...:dohh:
> 
> Oh no! Hope you're feeling a little better after the hopsital trip, are you managing to keep anything down today?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So far I have had some water and a bagel with cream cheese and it has stayed down. It has been about and hour and a half since I ate it so I am pretty sure it is there for good. But even from that (the most bland tasting thing in the world) I have indigestion...
> 
> This is going to be a very long 5 1/2 weeks...(or more :dohh:)Click to expand...

Glad to hear both the water and bagel are stayimg down for now :thumbup: I think just slowly eating nibbles throughout the day is the best way to go. That's what I did a few days ago, really helped!


----------



## Ladybuggz

I'm so happy to finally find a nice doctor to be honest, my own doctor left a few years ago, so I've seen around 6 different doctors since!


----------



## MamaBear93

I was doing that with my crackers, but then I realized I couldn't drink enough water to keep myself good and hydrated...so that has been my problem...I just want to eat but even thinking about food is making me nauseous and the smell of food is even worse...

DH was getting mad at me because every time he smoked the last 3 or 4 days he would come inside and get close to me and I couldn't let him near me and kept telling him how much he stunk! Pee-yew!! No wonder it has been so easy for me to quit when I get preggers!


----------



## Ladybuggz

MamaBear93 said:


> I was doing that with my crackers, but then I realized I couldn't drink enough water to keep myself good and hydrated...so that has been my problem...I just want to eat but even thinking about food is making me nauseous and the smell of food is even worse...
> 
> DH was getting mad at me because every time he smoked the last 3 or 4 days he would come inside and get close to me and I couldn't let him near me and kept telling him how much he stunk! Pee-yew!! No wonder it has been so easy for me to quit when I get preggers!

Crackers were my best friend, one of the easiest things to eat lately. I found drinking water quite hard (although I'd often gulp it down every few hours rather than sip a few times an hour). I completely understand the smell issue! I can't stand my hubs deodorant, he has to spray outside but it still stinks!


----------



## Cryssie

Hi ladies. Day two of no bleeding what so ever! And ms is horrible. I have it all day no matter if i eat or not if i don't it gets to the point where I'm dizzy. I have relief for maybe 30 minutes after a meal starting with my first bite. And I've noticed i can't eat as much as i used to of the things i like eating. Bleh. I haven't been doing a very good job of forcing myself to drink more water either. My boobs hurt so bad when touched. And my abs hurt again. I can't wait until my scan on Tuesday. Ugh.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow morning sickness seems to be plaguing most of us!! I am not bad as some one you lovely ladies but I always feel icky and eating makes it worse, but I didn't think it was all that bad..... I guess I count myself lucky as long as I am not puking.... :sick:


----------



## Cryssie

I'm not puking cos i hate it so i do everything i can not to. Came close to a few times tho.


----------



## Cryssie

My sil is trying to get her mom to buy her opks cos she's desperate. Lol. Af got her this cycle.


----------



## allforthegirl

Why her mom?


----------



## GingerPanda

Ditto. Can't she buy them herself? I mean... She wants to provide for a baby, right? I'm confused. :haha:


----------



## Cryssie

My bil doesn't want her to spend money on that stuff.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls my scan has been moved to today !! ahhhh so nervous I am petrified they are going to say the sac is empty :( will let you know only 3 1/2 hours


----------



## allforthegirl

Feeling almost too good tonight..... :( It is hard to enjoy it.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

allforthegirl said:


> Feeling almost too good tonight..... :( It is hard to enjoy it.

It sucks that we can't even relax enough to enjoy a decent day! I check my boobs constantly to make sure they still hurt the same amount. Every ache scares me silly. :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I agree... This sucks!


----------



## Cryssie

I wish i had a remotely ok day ms wise. Feeling ill all day every day sucks! but of course silly me Google's it and gets extreme/severe ms can mean molar pregnancy. But i saw the yolk sac so I'm good. ... right? :/


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't know much about those but I dont think yours is all THAT bad. I know someone who has vomited daily for 30 weeks now, with meds. You are still eating aren't you? I am sure you are fine my dear, probably means you are having that girl you are wanting more than anything else!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I wouldn't be too concerned if you're keeping some stuff down! HUGS! I had fairly extreme nausea with my last 2 pg's. . .up to 24 weeks with my youngest, when I went on bedrest for 10 weeks then had her a week later. (yeah, crazy that we do this again?!) 

I'm hoping that my less severe nausea is a sign of a boy. :) Wishful thinking. At this point I'd be thrilled with being 12 weeks and not so damn worried.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh wow that would suck.... Though I do have to wonder if I am not going to get very sick that I may bust get another boy.... Guess only time will tell....


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I was hardly sick at all with my oldest daughter! There's hope! I think I actually only threw up 3 or 4 times with her. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I was running to the toilet 10 times on sunday(nothing came of it though), so it is possible.... just not sure how happy I am to say that LOL


----------



## Masonsbaby

View attachment 632215

woohoo! Bubby is all good had a yolk sac and crl was 4.1mm measuring 5+6 due valentines day which is exactly what i thought.
So relieved was so scared of having an empty sac
Heartbeat was 115 bpm

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anniebobs

Sorry to hear some of you are having bad ms. Still no symptoms here, so I'm getting the feelin this ones a boy. I was horribly sick with dd - could only keep melon or yoghurts down, some of the time! And ended up underweight by 10 weeks so I'm hoping for an easier ride this time. But then I am only 5+2 by o date so it might get me yet :/

Congrats on the scan masonsbaby!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB so remember you asked about all the EWCM that you were seemed to be still having? I had sooo much last night. Though I am 100% sure that it was from DTD the night before, so did you DTD before you had yours??


----------



## allforthegirl

Wooohooo blueberry week!! :wohoo:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats Masonbaby! So glad all is well!

Yay for all the blueberries! :) I'm still a sweetpea for 5 more days. hehe


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else having restless sleep? Man I am tossing and turning!!


----------



## sugarpuff

Eeee I heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler :cloud9: I've been over optimistically trying for the last week and finally found it :D I didn't really think I'd find it so early


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

How wonderful! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

sugarpuff said:


> Eeee I heard baby's heartbeat on my doppler :cloud9: I've been over optimistically trying for the last week and finally found it :D I didn't really think I'd find it so early

Oh my exciting! How far along are you now?


----------



## sugarpuff

I'm 7+3 today :D arrgghh I want to get the doppler back out and listen to baby again, I don't want to fry the poor little thing though !


----------



## allforthegirl

Well since it is 7 weeks today here is my bump...


----------



## sugarpuff

Yay for bump picture :D I ought to get round to taking one soon


----------



## allforthegirl

I am thinking I am getting a bad bout of indigestion and it is making me nauseous. It feels like it is at the back of my throat and going to come out at any moment. It is not burning like heartburn at all. Just a really gross feeling.

Oh and today my ribs and pubic bone feel a bit sore like they are a bit bruised. Anyone else?


----------



## Cryssie

I finally had a decent day with ms! It was tolerable all day! Had a lil spotting this morning but none the rest of the day. I'm feeling ligament pains tho.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No way I have a bump yet lol maybe in a few weeks ahah I have a little podge in the way haha


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> No way I have a bump yet lol maybe in a few weeks ahah I have a little podge in the way haha

LOL you think mine is an actual bump LMAO not!! It is more like left overs from having four boys LOL So I am sure you are fine!! What you see is just podge LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> I finally had a decent day with ms! It was tolerable all day! Had a lil spotting this morning but none the rest of the day. I'm feeling ligament pains tho.

I am glad you had a good day, and that is great news about the spotting!!:happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

My pudge is only from one so i think you're doing better than me aftg!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> My pudge is only from one so i think you're doing better than me aftg!

Awe lovely I don't think yours is all that bad either!! <3


----------



## Cryssie

My sil is hilarious! She's asking me if hubby pee'd before sex because hers does and she thinks that's why she's not getting preggo. He also smokes.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> My sil is hilarious! She's asking me if hubby pee'd before sex because hers does and she thinks that's why she's not getting preggo. He also smokes.

Tell her to get him to drink an energy drink about an hour before they dtd LOL


----------



## Cryssie

Lol. She jumps him when he gets home from work and of course the first thing he needs to do is pee.


----------



## GingerPanda

allforthegirl said:


> I am thinking I am getting a bad bout of indigestion and it is making me nauseous. It feels like it is at the back of my throat and going to come out at any moment. It is not burning like heartburn at all. Just a really gross feeling.
> 
> Oh and today my ribs and pubic bone feel a bit sore like they are a bit bruised. Anyone else?

My ribs are sore, too. It's probably because your ribcage expands in pregnancy (which is why I had to get band-extenders for all my bras).





Cryssie said:


> My sil is hilarious! She's asking me if hubby pee'd before sex because hers does and she thinks that's why she's not getting preggo. He also smokes.

The only things I did differently the month I got my BFP was drink a whole bottle of 100% pineapple juice over the week of O.

Oh. And I took Clomid so I would actually ovulate. That's kind of important, and probably the main thing that helped. :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BMB so remember you asked about all the EWCM that you were seemed to be still having? I had sooo much last night. Though I am 100% sure that it was from DTD the night before, so did you DTD before you had yours??

It's not from dtd we haven't done it since we found out:dohh: lol
So I don't know I'm reading on Google that it's the formation of the mucous plug:shrug:

Great bump BTW and what a gorgeous tattoo very unique.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Happy blueberry week :dance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, I just got some news from my SIL, they have been TTC for almost a year now no luck, they ran some tests, her DH has 0 sperm motility but an average sperm count, and she's been diagnosed with mild pcos and prolactin in her blood stream they are both devastated they're really young he's 23 and she's 18.. I'm so sad for her I feel almost guilty that I'm pregnant and she's not, my mil is devastated, and IVF is there only option right now, but she had to be treated for her diagnoses too! So it will be a really long journey for them both, we offered to help with IVF costs,she can't ovulate on her own and clomid isn't working either, the doctor said if IVF fails consider a doner, I'm so sad for them I just want to cry :(


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB That is really sad, I am sorry she has to go through with this. I hope you don't find this cruel but some people are just not made to bare their own children, some people come into this world to adopt the children that have nothing. :hugs:

Thank you about the tattoo. I wanted an angel tattoo for so long, or angel wings, I saw one I liked and then my artist changed it up a bit so it was more original. I love it!! having an angel or wings help keep your angels around you at all times!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BMB That is really sad, I am sorry she has to go through with this. I hope you don't find this cruel but some people are just not made to bare their own children, some people come into this world to adopt the children that have nothing. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you about the tattoo. I wanted an angel tattoo for so long, or angel wings, I saw one I liked and then my artist changed it up a bit so it was more original. I love it!! having an angel or wings help keep your angels around you at all times!!

I told her the same thing, I said you will always have a chance to be a mother even if you have to adopt, she's staying positive, she said well give medication a year then well consider other paths.

I've always wanted an angel tattoo, on my shoulder a small one is nice, I wanted it,to resemble everything beautiful in my life, also to resemble my grandmother who passed away a month after DS was born, she stayed just that little longer to see him,I miss her.


On a positive note, I have my scan on Monday :) excited,scared,nervous mixed emotions!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Can't wait to see your scan, BMB!

Sorry to hear about your sister and her OH. Luckily, science is an amazing thing. It might take a while, and it might cost a bit, but she is young, and I believe they can help her. 0 motility is so much better than 0 sperm. If they can get her to ovulate, she still has a good chance with IVF. Of course, adoption is always an option as well.

We conceived on our first cycle of Clomid. I have PCOS, and DH has a morph of 4%. We'd been trying for a year before I realized I wasn't ovulating, and had wasted all that time.


In other news... Happy blueberry week!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I told her the same thing, I said you will always have a chance to be a mother even if you have to adopt, she's staying positive, she said well give medication a year then well consider other paths.
> 
> I've always wanted an angel tattoo, on my shoulder a small one is nice, I wanted it,to resemble everything beautiful in my life, also to resemble my grandmother who passed away a month after DS was born, she stayed just that little longer to see him,I miss her.
> 
> 
> On a positive note, I have my scan on Monday :) excited,scared,nervous mixed emotions!!

Well I am glad that you had that talk with her, even though it is still so sad. I am glad she is not giving up hope.

Sounds like the tattoo you will want will end up being a bit bigger than small... That was my problem LoL I almost got full wings on my back, glad I didn't this one hurt. But it was side that hurt worse than the part on my back.

YAY for the u/s on monday!! I can't wait to see your little one!!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

This morning is not starting out all that good. It seems to be following my evening. Feeling quite nauseous and even a bit dizzy when I stand.

Oh and the dreams I had woken up to were just out of this world. At one point I lived on the beach of an ocean and a seal came to live with us in our pool and then took to me as its mom. So strange. Then I had one that I was nursing a baby girl, though it wasn't ever said, I just assumed it was mine when I woke up becuase of my reactions. I was going to the car with her in a cart and the cart kept falling over and her falling out. At one point I had to go down the stairs and she went and fell down the stairs as I watched her tumble over and over again. When I got to the bottom she was nothing more than a baseball glove and I was distraught. It was not a very good dream. Then I had one about us going camping, forgeting all the bedding, then needed to find a new spot cause the one that we had was not good. As we were walking around I was talking to DH about the previous dream as if really happened way too funny!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> I told her the same thing, I said you will always have a chance to be a mother even if you have to adopt, she's staying positive, she said well give medication a year then well consider other paths.
> 
> I've always wanted an angel tattoo, on my shoulder a small one is nice, I wanted it,to resemble everything beautiful in my life, also to resemble my grandmother who passed away a month after DS was born, she stayed just that little longer to see him,I miss her.
> 
> 
> On a positive note, I have my scan on Monday :) excited,scared,nervous mixed emotions!!
> 
> Well I am glad that you had that talk with her, even though it is still so sad. I am glad she is not giving up hope.
> 
> Sounds like the tattoo you will want will end up being a bit bigger than small... That was my problem LoL I almost got full wings on my back, glad I didn't this one hurt. But it was side that hurt worse than the part on my back.
> 
> YAY for the u/s on monday!! I can't wait to see your little one!!:happydance:Click to expand...


That's the only thing stopping me I have 0 tolerance to pain lol (ehhem childbirth) lol.. I think the shoulder would be less painful than where yours is, because its hard flesh.

Ill def post pictures of my scan :thumbup:

I took your word and I'm eating healthy (plenty) lol and I feel so much better, yesterday DH was eating McDonald's and the smell and sight almost made me :sick: I had to leave the room! 

Are sharp stabbing pains in chest area most likely from indigestion or something more serious? It lasts about 2-3 seconds, ill he sure to ask my doctor next time I see her.


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL

I had a dream that I had the baby, and it turned into a cat wearing a onesie. I was chasing the cat around trying to mother it and convince people that it was my baby. People were looking at me like "Bitch is TRIPPIN'!"

Then I had a much more upsetting dream, that I will put in spoiler tags in case no one wants to read it:

Spoiler
I also had a dream that I was heavily pregnant and got "locked" in my body. Like, I was paralyzed and couldn't move, but I was aware. They thought I was dead and cut the baby out and took it away while I was awake. Then I was able to move, and I was all cut open and half-stapled back together. I started screaming because it hurt, and I wanted to see my baby. They told me I couldn't see my baby because I was dead, and the doctor hit me in the head. Everything went black, then I woke up.


----------



## allforthegirl

It could be indigestion or even gull stones, but I don't that it is gull stones, you get that after you eat and it is more constant.

I am so glad that the healthier eating is helping!! I too can't stand the look of a burger on the TV I have no interest right now for one. I don't even want to BBQ them. Though the DQ commercial made me cry cause I couldn't have the smore's blizzard!!


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> LOL
> 
> I had a dream that I had the baby, and it turned into a cat wearing a onesie. I was chasing the cat around trying to mother it and convince people that it was my baby. People were looking at me like "Bitch is TRIPPIN'!"
> 
> Then I had a much more upsetting dream, that I will put in spoiler tags in case no one wants to read it:
> 
> Spoiler
> I also had a dream that I was heavily pregnant and got "locked" in my body. Like, I was paralyzed and couldn't move, but I was aware. They thought I was dead and cut the baby out and took it away while I was awake. Then I was able to move, and I was all cut open and half-stapled back together. I started screaming because it hurt, and I wanted to see my baby. They told me I couldn't see my baby because I was dead, and the doctor hit me in the head. Everything went black, then I woke up.

Wow that is a crazy dream, both of them really!! Wow it is so weird that we get these crazy dreams like this.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> This morning is not starting out all that good. It seems to be following my evening. Feeling quite nauseous and even a bit dizzy when I stand.
> 
> Oh and the dreams I had woken up to were just out of this world. At one point I lived on the beach of an ocean and a seal came to live with us in our pool and then took to me as its mom. So strange. Then I had one that I was nursing a baby girl, though it wasn't ever said, I just assumed it was mine when I woke up becuase of my reactions. I was going to the car with her in a cart and the cart kept falling over and her falling out. At one point I had to go down the stairs and she went and fell down the stairs as I watched her tumble over and over again. When I got to the bottom she was nothing more than a baseball glove and I was distraught. It was not a very good dream. Then I had one about us going camping, forgeting all the bedding, then needed to find a new spot cause the one that we had was not good. As we were walking around I was talking to DH about the previous dream as if really happened way too funny!!

Wow!! You should sell your dreams to a Hollywood movie director lol

I had a couple of dreams one i remember me sorting out prawns (hate prawns) they were still alive and I was frustrated that I couldn't get them to stay!

Next I have a dream of me having two vaginas and I was giving birth to two babies at the same time a girl and a boy, so this one woman comes and takes the boy, and tells me I can keep the girl, I started to cry because I wanted the boy:dohh:

The other night I dreamt I was walking down a dark street and three men approached me they asked me for my bag then stabbed me in the back multiple times I felt the stabs irl turns out its DH elbow jabbed into my back :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Omg, now I want nothing more than a smores Blizzard. :dohh: Or a Butterfinger Blast from Sonic!

But I can't, 'cause I gained 20lbs already. And now I weigh 170lbs, which is the most I've ever weighed in my life.



Is anybody else getting occasional weird pangs in their vagina? Like... I get these weird pains about two or three times a day in there that just last for a couple of seconds. It's weird.


----------



## capemaylover

Trying to stay positive. Had another scan this morning saw a heartbeat (HR 150). Everything looked good, but last Friday I was measuring 6w6d, this week 7w4d. The only reason this is concerning to me is that the doctor said at a previous appointment that after the 6w mark they like to see it grow 1mm per day, and I am behind 2mm over the course of a week. They were two different ultrasound techs doing the scans and the nurse said that could be the reason for the difference in measurements, but I am still worried. I keep thinking that when I see the heartbeats and see it growing that I will allow myself to relax a little and enjoy, but I am still scared...


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> Can't wait to see your scan, BMB!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your sister and her OH. Luckily, science is an amazing thing. It might take a while, and it might cost a bit, but she is young, and I believe they can help her. 0 motility is so much better than 0 sperm. If they can get her to ovulate, she still has a good chance with IVF. Of course, adoption is always an option as well.
> 
> We conceived on our first cycle of Clomid. I have PCOS, and DH has a morph of 4%. We'd been trying for a year before I realized I wasn't ovulating, and had wasted all that time.
> 
> 
> In other news... Happy blueberry week!

Wow what a great success story, I should tell her about it,same time I don't want to put her hopes up:nope: she has been on clomid for 8 months, nothing.

Happy blueberry week to you my dear, I may have missed it here but did you have your scan yet?


----------



## GingerPanda

It was probably just the difference in the two techs. I've heard of babies measuring behind, but I've never heard of babies SHRINKING. Take deep breaths and at least try to relax. Say it with me: "Today, I am pregnant. Everything else is secondary."


BMB: How many mg of Clomid is she on? Some women don't respond to it, and typically doctors will stop prescribing it after 3 or 4 months if it doesn't work. If he has 0 motility, are they trying to get her to ovulate for IVF? They should try Femara or something other than Clomid. There are other ovulation drugs that might work for her.

I haven't had my scan yet. It's on July 2nd. Everyone is convinced it's twins but me. :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

capemaylover said:


> Trying to stay positive. Had another scan this morning saw a heartbeat (HR 150). Everything looked good, but last Friday I was measuring 7w6d, this week 7w4d. The only reason this is concerning to me is that the doctor said at a previous appointment that after the 6w mark they like to see it grow 1mm per day, and I am behind 2mm over the course of a week. They were two different ultrasound techs doing the scans and the nurse said that could be the reason for the difference in measurements, but I am still worried. I keep thinking that when I see the heartbeats and see it growing that I will allow myself to relax a little and enjoy, but I am still scared...

:hugs:

As long as the hb is there you're more than likely to be ok, maybe they have your days mixed a typo or something :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> Omg, now I want nothing more than a smores Blizzard. :dohh: Or a Butterfinger Blast from Sonic!
> 
> But I can't, 'cause I gained 20lbs already. And now I weigh 170lbs, which is the most I've ever weighed in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else getting occasional weird pangs in their vagina? Like... I get these weird pains about two or three times a day in there that just last for a couple of seconds. It's weird.

Yes me! I feel like I need to grab my vajayjay because I feel like its going to fall out,:dohh:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> It was probably just the difference in the two techs. I've heard of babies measuring behind, but I've never heard of babies SHRINKING. Take deep breaths and at least try to relax. Say it with me: "Today, I am pregnant. Everything else is secondary."
> 
> 
> BMB: How many mg of Clomid is she on? Some women don't respond to it, and typically doctors will stop prescribing it after 3 or 4 months if it doesn't work. If he has 0 motility, are they trying to get her to ovulate for IVF? They should try Femara or something other than Clomid. There are other ovulation drugs that might work for her.
> 
> I haven't had my scan yet. It's on July 2nd. Everyone is convinced it's twins but me. :haha:


She's on the highest does of clomid, they're trying to regulate her cycles, she has a period like once in a 6 month period, she's also on Glucophage. 

I think it's twins too tbh, I saw your bump pic and I'm convinced :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, good. It's not just me. :haha:

Not you too! You've gone to the dark side!

I slept soooo good last night, back in my own bed! I hate hotels, the beds are never comfy. And the pillows suck.


----------



## capemaylover

GingerPanda said:


> It was probably just the difference in the two techs. I've heard of babies measuring behind, but I've never heard of babies SHRINKING. Take deep breaths and at least try to relax. Say it with me: "Today, I am pregnant. Everything else is secondary."
> 
> 
> BMB: How many mg of Clomid is she on? Some women don't respond to it, and typically doctors will stop prescribing it after 3 or 4 months if it doesn't work. If he has 0 motility, are they trying to get her to ovulate for IVF? They should try Femara or something other than Clomid. There are other ovulation drugs that might work for her.
> 
> I haven't had my scan yet. It's on July 2nd. Everyone is convinced it's twins but me. :haha:

oops, i meant last week measuring 6w6d and this week 7w4d, but the scans are exactly a week apart, so i should be technically 7w6d today. however, according to my LMP I am supposed to be 7w4d, so was the first tech just a little "heavy handed" when the measurements???


----------



## GingerPanda

I think that's most likely. I don't think you really have any reason to worry at this point, especially since the new measurement matches up with your LMP.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> Oh, good. It's not just me. :haha:
> 
> Not you too! You've gone to the dark side!
> 
> I slept soooo good last night, back in my own bed! I hate hotels, the beds are never comfy. And the pillows suck.

:twinboys:
:oneofeach:
:twingirls:




:happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

We have first names already for :twingirls: and :oneofeach:. Still working on :twinboys:. DH is actually hoping for twins. :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

i think those pinches feel on the insides are our cervix changing!! Though my babe is so high up my cervix hasn't even retreated or hidden yet. It usually happened by now. Anyone else's cervix still going strong like nothing happened??

Girls I have a confession..... I am totally not interested in sex!! When we dtd the other night I enjoyed the oral, but took more a lot longer than usual (sorry over share) but when it came to doing it I was like this is just weird.... It didn't feel the same at all, and I was more annoyed about it all. Poor DH, I am glad that ms is being a good enough reason at the moment!!


----------



## capemaylover

updated scan from today 7w4d
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130621_111141_614.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow, I wish I had that problem! I'm a little horn-ball. :haha:

Last night I was having light cramping, so I just helped DH out instead of DTD, but sex has been pretty awesome so far. Low libido is normal in early pregnancy. Mine has even suffered a little bit. We're not going at it every night like we used to. :blush:


Great scan! :cloud9:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> i think those pinches feel on the insides are our cervix changing!! Though my babe is so high up my cervix hasn't even retreated or hidden yet. It usually happened by now. Anyone else's cervix still going strong like nothing happened??
> 
> Girls I have a confession..... I am totally not interested in sex!! When we dtd the other night I enjoyed the oral, but took more a lot longer than usual (sorry over share) but when it came to doing it I was like this is just weird.... It didn't feel the same at all, and I was more annoyed about it all. Poor DH, I am glad that ms is being a good enough reason at the moment!!



Confession time!!!


I totally faked it last night


I'm just not interested anymore,mind you this is our first time dtd since we found out!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

capemaylover said:


> updated scan from today 7w4d

Gorgeous!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GP, you're hub sounds excited :) he should be :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ok girlies I'm off to bed, ttyl lovely women :)


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Wow, I wish I had that problem! I'm a little horn-ball. :haha:
> 
> Last night I was having light cramping, so I just helped DH out instead of DTD, but sex has been pretty awesome so far. Low libido is normal in early pregnancy. Mine has even suffered a little bit. We're not going at it every night like we used to. :blush:
> 
> 
> Great scan! :cloud9:

Well with my last two boys it was all I wanted. Though I don't remember being this nauseous... ok well I was with #3 but as soon as I found it my prenatals that was over in a hurry. So really I have never been this bad. 



BlueMoonBubba said:


> Confession time!!!
> 
> 
> I totally faked it last night
> 
> 
> I'm just not interested anymore,mind you this is our first time dtd since we found out!!

Well I am glad that I am not the only one!! Though I didn't fake it I was just like are you done yet?? :haha: I know how mean that sounds but it was just really uncomfortable....


----------



## allforthegirl

Great Scan cape!!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Ok girlies I'm off to bed, ttyl lovely women :)

Sleep well my friend :friends:


----------



## GingerPanda

Lunch time. Gonna steam my leftover Chinese from last night. Yummmm!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

What's new in here then ?! did i see talk of twins ?! 

Sorry i'm not posting much. Just nothing at all to share lol, my first app isn't for another two weeks and my first scan not for another 6 weeks.. i just peak in once a day lol :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> What's new in here then ?! did i see talk of twins ?!
> 
> Sorry i'm not posting much. Just nothing at all to share lol, my first app isn't for another two weeks and my first scan not for another 6 weeks.. i just peak in once a day lol :)

Everyone but me is convinced I'm having twins. :haha:

My uterus is measuring large, so my midwife ordered me an early ultrasound on July 2nd to make sure I don't have Clomid twins.


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> Lunch time. Gonna steam my leftover Chinese from last night. Yummmm!

Oh that sounds really good!! I had sushi for lunch yesterday... Mmmm (don't worry no raw fish)




Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> What's new in here then ?! did i see talk of twins ?!
> 
> Sorry i'm not posting much. Just nothing at all to share lol, my first app isn't for another two weeks and my first scan not for another 6 weeks.. i just peak in once a day lol :)

Just the normal... symptoms, old and new, scans, and sex 

Don't worry there is nothing wrong popping in once and a while. Sometimes I wish I had that kind of control, I am on here too much sometimes LOL


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh u have a midwife ? don't usually see alot of across the sea ladies with midwifes ! (unless i'm just being ignorant lol) clomid does increase your chances doesn't it ! ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh exciting ! I wish I had something to get excited about ahah. 

Thinking about gettting a private scan a little bit early as I know I will be away on holiday the week of "12 weeks" and the nhs will send me an automatic letter for a scan, when I have to cancel it I know it could be weeks before they reschedule (such is the nhs ughhh) and then I would be around 14 weeks before getting a scan. 

What is hardest is I refuse to tell ANYONE until we have had that first scan and at 12 weeks like I said we are on holiday... with my family lol, it's going to get a little hard to hide and I would like to be able to have the scan before we go :)


edit : sorry gingerpander I was actually replying to you but i forgot to quote!


----------



## GingerPanda

Midwives are kind of hard to get, here! Not a lot of doctors offices have them I drive 30 minutes to get to my office, and they have 4 CNMs (Certified Nurse Midwives). The hospital is also in the process of getting an accredited waterbirthing centre, which will hopefully be done by the time I deliver! :happydance:

Of course, twins would mean I would have to go to an OB instead of a midwife, but hopefully an OB at the practice would let me try it natural instead of forcing me to have a cesarean.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I can never get over the differences in the way things are done... madness. 
My friend had twins naturally in a water birth (thingy) at the hospital delivered by a midwife
So maybe still a possibility :) ? 

I do love the freedom of being able too choose "good" doctors like you get though.. just a bloody postcode lottery here :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Midwives are fairly new to my province too. And there is only 2 or 3 of them for the whole city of 600K, plus out skirts of the city too. Not nearly enough!! I would prefer to go with a midwife, but because of past palpitations I am more of a higher risk and the women without risk get first dibs.... which means I am out.... Just hoping Dr Hottie will alow me to labour on my own, but going to try hypnobirthing and have a doula type person with me. Hopefully that will help this time.


----------



## GingerPanda

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I can never get over the differences in the way things are done... madness.
> My friend had twins naturally in a water birth (thingy) at the hospital delivered by a midwife
> So maybe still a possibility :) ?
> 
> I do love the freedom of being able too choose "good" doctors like you get though.. just a bloody postcode lottery here :(

Yeah, we do get to choose. I actually dumped the doctor I had while TTC. His office was five minutes from my house, but he was a JERK!

Twins are considered high-risk pregnancies here, and CNMs do not have the authority to officiate a high-risk birth without an OB present, so unfortunately, she has already told me she has to refer me if I have twins. But I'm hoping the doctors at the practice are just as nice as everyone else seems to be.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

See this is what gets me annoyed I have an actual heart condition and I take medication to slow my heart rate down every single day of my life... yet no one could give a rats arse lol. That is what I hate about the nhs lol. Still my first app isn't for two weeks! Can't see that happening if my medical care wasn't bloody "free" lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Is the medication safe for the babe to be?


----------



## GingerPanda

LOL @ Dr Hottie


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> LOL @ Dr Hottie

Well he is :blush:


----------



## GingerPanda

I wish my male doctor had been hot. It would have made it a lot easier to let him handle me. :haha: Mine was like almost 60 and had a chrome-dome. I would have even settled for a hot female doctor! My midwife is older, but one of the others I'll get to see is young and hot. I think she's pregnant though, and due to have her baby soon. Oh well. No Dr Hottie for me.


----------



## allforthegirl

GingerPanda said:


> I wish my male doctor had been hot. It would have made it a lot easier to let him handle me. :haha: Mine was like almost 60 and had a chrome-dome. I would have even settled for a hot female doctor! My midwife is older, but one of the others I'll get to see is young and hot. I think she's pregnant though, and due to have her baby soon. Oh well. No Dr Hottie for me.

Yes a hot female would be ok too!!


----------



## wtbmummy

Hey girlies :hi:

It seems strange to me that some of you are saying you don't want burgers or greasy food.... I think my sweet tooth has passed and right now all I want is some greasy chips and a dirty old kebab smothered in mayo :blush: 

Wish DH would get me one but he wont :cry: So not fair. The worst thing is my favorite food my body doesn't want either. (pies or pasties) The in-laws were cooking a pie earlier and I knew from the smell and made DH take me out I felt so :sick: from it :cry: 

It's great to see everyones scans and hearing of the heartbeat. :happydance: I have two weeks today and it can't come soon enough I just want to see our lil bundle and hear that heart beat so we know all is well :thumbup: I'm fed up of symptoms though. Everyday around 3-4pm this awful headache comes on and doesn't go until I go to sleep, in fact I would say still lingering when I first wake up too :dohh: And I only want to eat certain things at certain times of the day. I keep havig yummy jacket potatoes and lots of greens with salad cream around lunch but can't eat come dinner :shrug: DH worries I'm not eating enough so has told me even if its chocolate to eat "something" Bless him :blush:

Hope all you girls are well. Thats me for now, oh and we are waiting to hear back around Wednesday if we get this flat so we can finally move out the in-laws. Fingers crossed please :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

FX!!!!!


----------



## Cryssie

Hi ladies. . Hubby and i had a fight last night about sex. Knew it would happen sooner or later. Then Alek had a night terror and i sat in his room with the light on for a half hour before he would even wake up. Hubby helped himself while I was in there. I think i might try dtd tonight I'm just nervous of bleeding after not for a few days now even tho i know it doesn't hurt baby. I'm crashing cheesesteak loaded with mushrooms and peppers. Mmm. Told hubby to pick up the ingredients so i can make them tonight. 

Symptom wise I'm stilln nauseous all day long and my boobs hurt. Only 4 days until i see my baby(ies) Lol hoping for one strong lil girl beating away in there.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> See this is what gets me annoyed I have an actual heart condition and I take medication to slow my heart rate down every single day of my life... yet no one could give a rats arse lol. That is what I hate about the nhs lol. Still my first app isn't for two weeks! Can't see that happening if my medical care wasn't bloody "free" lol.

My first appointment is 2 1/2 weeks out and only because they had a cancellation and I pay through the nose for health care. $500 a month for 80/20 coverage, plus a $2500.00 deductible. I went without insurance for 7 years and just didn't go to the doctor. It really sucked. There's pros and cons about everyone's health care.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Hi ladies. . Hubby and i had a fight last night about sex. Knew it would happen sooner or later. Then Alek had a night terror and i sat in his room with the light on for a half hour before he would even wake up. Hubby helped himself while I was in there. I think i might try dtd tonight I'm just nervous of bleeding after not for a few days now even tho i know it doesn't hurt baby. I'm crashing cheesesteak loaded with mushrooms and peppers. Mmm. Told hubby to pick up the ingredients so i can make them tonight.
> 
> Symptom wise I'm stilln nauseous all day long and my boobs hurt. Only 4 days until i see my baby(ies) Lol hoping for one strong lil girl beating away in there.

Ok what do you mean your DH helped himself? Why did you know you would have a fight about sex? I am so confused....

Yay for u/s!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> See this is what gets me annoyed I have an actual heart condition and I take medication to slow my heart rate down every single day of my life... yet no one could give a rats arse lol. That is what I hate about the nhs lol. Still my first app isn't for two weeks! Can't see that happening if my medical care wasn't bloody "free" lol.
> 
> My first appointment is 2 1/2 weeks out and only because they had a cancellation and I pay through the nose for health care. $500 a month for 80/20 coverage, plus a $2500.00 deductible. I went without insurance for 7 years and just didn't go to the doctor. It really sucked. There's pros and cons about everyone's health care.Click to expand...

OMG that is alot of money!! We pay too, but not that much!! Wow I am shocked!!


----------



## Cryssie

Because he hasn't had it in a week and a half. He helped himself out lol. I was going to give him a hand. . Or mouth lol but he got pissy when i said i didn't want to bleed. 

He's threatened to leave before over sex as sad as that is. Its always on my mind when he's going to argue with me because he's not getting it enough. We used to be like bunnies until a year before i got preggo with Alek. In that time frame he was texting/sending pictures and videos of himself to some girl on the other side of the states. I caught him. Threw my rings at him. Wouldn't let him even touch me to hold me when icried about it. he promised he wouldnt do it again and that i could look through his phone whenever I wanted. I haven't since cos i want him to know i trust him to give him that value of not doing it again. 6 months later we decided to go ahead and get pregnant. After Alek and before i got back on bc we had a good sex life. I know the pills killed my drive and told him that so he told me that if i came off only to get preggo hed be upset. We ended up preggo (the bo) and things changed he wanted another baby.

Sorry f o r the life story but it always hangs over my head and even when i dont want sex or say something he says i make excuses. It's tiring. And talking to him does no good he never wants to talk because he either just came home from work or its bedtime. I try to keep most talk to the bedroom since Alek is here now


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie I don't know that just seems wrong so how. I can understand that he wants his sex but he has to understand the situation better. DH and I have had discussion somewhat similar, but I don't think he would leave me if there was a legit reason for the sex not happening. Believe me there were months on months where because I was so dried out down there sex was just too painful. We would try but it seemed to not finish because of the pain. So for DH and I we get some twice or three times a month we call it a good month!


----------



## Cryssie

We're still young tho. We're 26. Not saying you're old but shouldn't I want it more? Lol. I know having kids changes you but jeeze. I'm tearing up just thinking about it. I hate fighting over something so miniscule when there are other ways to be intimate on a daily basis. I feel like every night he is going to ask me for it and it's stressing me out now more than ever. Idk.


----------



## allforthegirl

At 26 with my DH at the time we weren't dtd all that often either. I just don't think that there should ever be a fight about it. Maybe you need to let him know how it makes you feel. Cause I know I feel used if I am not receiving enough intimacy. I will refuse DH if he just comes and grabs my hooch and expects me to be turned on. I will not give out if he just expects it. My previous DH was bad for that. He wanted sex but didn't want to have to work for it. My DH now isn't as bad. 

I don't know there should be so much more about you than just sex is all. Yes kids do change it. I just think that our DH could be more understanding and caring with situation!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My ex was very demanding about sex and once we had children he completely didn't understand that they sucked every ounce of energy out of me. I had zero sex drive. 

HUGS! I hope things even out for you guys!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I nervous about today. I am already feeling like things could come up, though I am a little bit more hungry then yesterday morning. I guess that is a good sign. Slept like crap, tossed and turned and had some more very crazy dreams. :dohh:

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Morning! I actually slept a bit better last night, not all that many hours, but less tossing and turning. I'd die if I didn't get my afternoon nap in of course. :) I'm so spoiled!


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL @ die if you don't get your afternoon nap. I could go back to sleep now LOL 

I started to eat breakfast and stopped after four or five bites.... :nope: couldn't do it. I started burping like crazy and stuff was starting to come back up at me. I am just sucking on a preggo pop, I don't know if it is just the placebo affect but I will go with it.


----------



## Cryssie

Morning girls. I slept ok last night went to cook French toast this morning and no dishes were clean ugh. Looks like i know what I'm doing while Alek naps today. Snacked on cereal and a breakfast bar and i feel horrific.


----------



## allforthegirl

I hate that, when there is no dishes. I hate doing dishes too. Now that my oldest can empty the dishwasher, that is his regular job. Now it is so much easier for me LOL. Plus is teaches him responsibility ;)


----------



## Cryssie

Our dishwasher is broken. So we get to do them by hand. Until we can find the number to call.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Our last 2 places didn't have dishwashers. . .that SO sucks!

I felt so good this morning, then I ate. . .now I feel like arse. 

I think my afternoon nap is coming around 10am today! (I'm sure I'll take another around 3)


----------



## Cryssie

I might nap doubt it tho. Gotta shower and wash dishes. Perhaps I'll just throw the dishes in the shower with me. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

OMGeeee I have found something that I think I can eat. It is soooo good, I am eating watermelon. Im not going to over do it, but something is better than nothing.

My mother was just here and I just about had to evacuate.... so close! I am glad that we aren't going to see her for almost a month.... camping here I come!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Freezing my balls off :cold:


7 degrees celsius and i feel like i need to surgically attach the heater to my ass!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

allforthegirl said:


> OMGeeee I have found something that I think I can eat. It is soooo good, I am eating watermelon. Im not going to over do it, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> My mother was just here and I just about had to evacuate.... so close! I am glad that we aren't going to see her for almost a month.... camping here I come!

:happydance: for watermelon! :) 

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## wtbmummy

Allforthegirl : yay for you finding something u can keep down :dance: 

Today is really not my day though. It started out fine but around 2ish my back started killing me by 4 the headache was back n my bbs are killing me. For the first time I feel overwhelmed with emotion and just feel like crying constantly :cry: I feel sorry for DH trying to cheer me up but I'm in so much pain and feel so shitty nothings working :cry: 

And now I have just done the worst thing. We ordered chinese to help my junk food craving.... I had two pieces of prawn toast :cry: I now feel terrible for eating it. DH said it will ve fine as was cooked and I've eaten lots of rice n chicken. So why do I still feel so bad and so stupid.... I didnt order our normal rice cause has shrimp n then I ate prawn toast :cry: 

Not a good day.... Hope everyone else is having a better day than me :hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

I finally felt like eating after a nap (screw the dishes). About to get ready to take Alek to my mils and go out with a friend to a jewelry event. Much needed as Alek has been cranky today.


----------



## MamaBear93

Soooo hungry!!!:haha:

I am craving california rolls, sweet and sour chicken, and white rice!! Even chickeny, veggie rice would be good right now and I normally don't like it much...:thumbup:

There are no chinese places in my town :dohh:

And DH has my car as usual...He won't be home until 4 and it is only 2...ugh...

Still naseous do I try to eat what ever I crave now...not working without a car... :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

Mexican is the only thing I can eat a proper amount of. Anything else, I eat a couple of bites and feel gross/bloated/stuffed/nauseous. But today for the second time in a week, I _inhaled_ a whole burrito, plate of rice, and a taco before DH and MIL were even half done with their meals. :haha:

We told her we were expecting in the baby section of IKEA. She was so excited she cried. :cloud9:


----------



## MamaBear93

Bean burrito and Spanish rice sounds soooo good now! Ohhhh! I know what I am having for dinner!! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

i was out at my sons soft ball game and I was fine, went and got slurpee's and I was worried if I would be able to drink one or not. I was totally fine, but the moment I walked into my house I felt awful again. Now I am sitting here wondering if I am going to be sick again.... so gross!!

I am readin all this food and I want to eat but nothing sounds good to me at all. I don't even want to cook anything.


----------



## Cryssie

That's me! Absolutely nothing sounds good to have. I got nuggets and a baked potato from Wendy's and only the potato felt right to eat! No meat sounds good to me anymore. Nor bread. Lol. Ugh.

Also just dtd and it's on fire ugh. My poor hoo.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

scan in less than 12 hours !!


----------



## Cryssie

I need to find something for my nausea! A girl in my mommy group on fb said there is a hard candy form of preggo pops cos i can't have that at work. Gonna see if i can find them.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB Woot!! Can't wait to see your bubb

Cryssie I really like those. They do help while I have one in my mouth but it isn't a long term thing at all. Now bleeding though after DTD?? You should talk to your Dr about it cause I am sure they would say to stop having sex for a bit, if dtd makes you spot all the time.


Wow my dreams just got to a whole new level of crazy!! I slept a bit better last night. Though I am up and still feel dead to the world. I woke up cause baby is growing and my lower ab is actually quite tender feeling at the moment. Feeling a bit of pressure too.


----------



## krys

Cryssie said:


> I need to find something for my nausea! A girl in my mommy group on fb said there is a hard candy form of preggo pops cos i can't have that at work. Gonna see if i can find them.

I have them, they work wonders. I found them at Babies R Us.


----------



## Cryssie

No bleeding it was just on fire down there.

So nervous for Tuesday. Hoping all is well.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOO BMB! Can't wait to hear about your results! 

Cryssie, that just doesn't sound all that pleasant! Hope you "cool" off soon! ;)

Food has been so strange for me this time around. I ate humus and pretzels for a couple days and it went down great, last night the smell of humus had me capping it right back off and nearly running for the toilet. I think the smells bother me much more than the food itself. Plain mashed potatoes seem to work really well. I'm not sick all day long at least, just waves here and there. Coconut water seems to really help me as well. 

I had a panic moment last night, just didn't feel pregnant, vanishing symptoms. . .by the time I woke this morning all was fine and normal again. LOL

Hope everyone is having a fantastic Sunday!


----------



## allforthegirl

I know what it feels like to have vanishing symptoms. So not cool. :nope:

I looked for some coconut water today at Walmart but couldn't find any. Guess I will have to go to a health food store. 

Today I was out and I didn't have any of the preggie pops and I tried some mint gum and that actually helped a tad! Enough anyways for me to get everything done.

The lovely PG headache is back. But a small nap helped out!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Waiting.....20 minutes to go!


----------



## allforthegirl

Really Oooooooooo I am so excited :wohoo:


----------



## GingerPanda

:coffee:

I wanna see that bean, BMB!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girls, scan went great! We saw babes hb @140 and it looked like a tiny gummy bear lol, the sonographer done a pelvic external scan and instantly we saw bub, then she said she wanted a clearer image she done an internal and it was so clear, there was sac,babe and that heartbeat, unfortunately I couldn't get a pic today but tomro ill have it and post it:)


----------



## allforthegirl

That is great news!! Can't wait to see the pic!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY!! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Cryssie

Yay great news!

Bagels and cream cheese are my new best friend. And baked potatoes. Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

All the things that were my friend yesterday no longer did anything tonight. I couldn't even watch any food commercials, my stomach was turning so I had to walk away from the tv. Not a good night for me. I'm off to bed, night ladies!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I hope tomorrow is a better day for you! 

Glad you found something that works Cryssie! :)

I actually ate too much tonight. Feeling a bit miserable. It's hard to find the balance sometimes as I feel sick with an empty stomach. HA, it's always something right?


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh my goodness I am soooo sick :( all day never stops no matter what I eat :(


----------



## GingerPanda

I would have thrown up for the first time last night, but I don't want to eat anything, so it was just a bit of juice. :wacko:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I had an ice tea and a couple of wheat biscuits and I feel good, is anyone having reflux? Not heartburn just a yucky feeling?


----------



## GingerPanda

Ugh, yes BMB. I had it last night while trying to sleep.

Congrats on your scan! I'm on my phone so I just saw that.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you ginger!! Can't wait to see yours July 2 hey?, not long now!!


----------



## oliv

Hi can I join?

My due date is February 19th. This is my first baby so would love people to go through it all with


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

oliv said:


> Hi can I join?
> 
> My due date is February 19th. This is my first baby so would love people to go through it all with

Welcome hun, congratulations:hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Oliv! Congratulations!!!

BMB~ I have reflux even not pregnant, so it's really acting up now. 

I'm sorry you're so ill Masonsbaby! Does anything help?


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB yes I am having bad reflux or indigestion or what ever it is and it makes my nausea worse, feeling something creep up my throat, and burping. I also can't just eat something and it will go away either. I will have maybe an hour tops and then it is back again.

This morning is my worst morning yet.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So sorry girls,you both do have it worse than me I shouldn't complain, but it's new to me I feel sick right now.

AFTG try having Breakfast outside in fresh air, that helps me maybe it'll help you.


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> So sorry girls,you both do have it worse than me I shouldn't complain, but it's new to me I feel sick right now.
> 
> AFTG try having Breakfast outside in fresh air, that helps me maybe it'll help you.

Only if I could eat right now LOL I am going to try a banana soon.... a green one so it isn't as sweet. I want to go for a walk this morning!! So I need to eat something!!

Don't feel bad about feeling awful. Like you said it is new to you. you are more than welcome to complain. It sucks no matter how you look at it!!


----------



## Cryssie

I have reflux off and on depending on what i eat. My nausea had eased somewhat today. Had a nose bleed today tho.


----------



## Cryssie

Oh and 7 week bloat!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130623_085457-1.jpg


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
How are you all today?
Has anyone else had to buy larger clothes already? The hubs went out and bought me some size 12 jeans as my 10s are way too small right now. The thing is, they were pretty tight themselves! I could zip and button them, but sitting down was very uncomfortable on the tummy (so I walked about with my jeans undone all day). I then started to panic that overly snug jeans would put pressure on the baby (for reassurance purposes, it won't right? :wacko:)

Needless to say, I've gained 2 dress sizes in a matter of weeks (despite not having much of an appetite at all). Think I might be wearing maternity clothes sooner rather than later!


----------



## GingerPanda

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> How are you all today?
> Has anyone else had to buy larger clothes already? The hubs went out and bought me some size 12 jeans as my 10s are way too small right now. The thing is, they were pretty tight themselves! I could zip and button them, but sitting down was very uncomfortable on the tummy (so I walked about with my jeans undone all day). I then started to panic that overly snug jeans would put pressure on the baby (for reassurance purposes, it won't right? :wacko:)
> 
> Needless to say, I've gained 2 dress sizes in a matter of weeks (despite not having much of an appetite at all). Think I might be wearing maternity clothes sooner rather than later!

I already went ahead and bought maternity clothes, as they were on sale at Motherhood. Super comfy now, and super comfy in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## Cryssie

I have maternity jeans from Alek still. I wore my work pants into the ground so i just bought some capris for work in maternity. Shirts will come later since a lot of my shirts still fit with Alek. Only issue is I'm 20lbs heavier than i was before Alek. Luckily i haven't gained any weight yet and I'm still fluctuating between 150 and 155. My jeans still fit i just can't wear a belt.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too can still wear my jeans, but I don't think it will be for too long. I do have some mat clothing that I just bought but I am not buying too much now cause the majority of the stuff I will need will be through the winter. So I don't want to spend the bulk of my money now.

So I am trying this coconut water and I am not sure if I like it. It is very think compared to water or juice. So I am just trying to see if it is doable.

The heat was not so good today. i was scared I wouldn't make it with my mother around me, and it would let the cat out of the bag!! Also the problem is that my tummy is sticking straight out like a pg belly not a fat belly!!


----------



## Cryssie

Oh no! When are you telling her aftg?

My mil likes shopping so buying pants for the winter isn't going to be a big deal for me. Can't wait to see if it is a girl or not. She'll go on a crazy shopping spree!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Oh no! When are you telling her aftg?
> 
> My mil likes shopping so buying pants for the winter isn't going to be a big deal for me. Can't wait to see if it is a girl or not. She'll go on a crazy shopping spree!

I am not planning on telling her for a while yet. She will not have a good reaction as she thinks that we don't need anymore children. Or more so can't afford any more children. I just don't want to hear all the grief she is going to give me.


----------



## Cryssie

Aw. I hope she'll come around and be happy!


----------



## allforthegirl

She will have no choice LOL She wasn't upset my brother had another child when his wife already has four and now they have two of their own. So I know she really has nothing to say to me!! LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I bought a couple skirts that are elastic waist and a few plain maternity T's from Target. I need to be comfy! :)


----------



## Cryssie

allforthegirl said:


> She will have no choice LOL She wasn't upset my brother had another child when his wife already has four and now they have two of their own. So I know she really has nothing to say to me!! LOL

Lol! She really can't be snarky if that's the case!


----------



## Cryssie

allforthegirl said:


> She will have no choice LOL She wasn't upset my brother had another child when his wife already has four and now they have two of their own. So I know she really has nothing to say to me!! LOL

Lol! She really can't be snarky if that's the case!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> She will have no choice LOL She wasn't upset my brother had another child when his wife already has four and now they have two of their own. So I know she really has nothing to say to me!! LOL
> 
> Lol! She really can't be snarky if that's the case!Click to expand...

No she really can't but I know my mother and she will need to give me shit for a few days. That is why I was hoping to hide from her until I know what baby is. If we are having a girl like we think we are then she would be more than happy, and then kind of forget that we are having more than SHE thinks we should have.


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitefox me too! I need to be comfy!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

This is babe heart beat at 128 not 140 :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

What do you think left or right?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba




----------



## GingerPanda

Ooh, BMB! I don't know about left or right, but it's exciting to see all these beans!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

It's is GP! I can't wait to see him/her again in another 5 weeks!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Double post


----------



## Cryssie

I'm going today for my second scan. I can't wait! I hope work doesn't drag by.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB are the pictures from the abdominal or internal? That will help me.

Very cute looking little one!

Cryssie I bet you are excited!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Aftg, it's an internal.


----------



## allforthegirl

they say that internal are true to the direction, vs the abdominal is supposed to be mirrored. I am not sure if this is always the case, but it is what we are using to guess anyways.

With that being said :pink: girl!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Omgoodness imagine it's a little girl!! 

I hope so, whens your second scan?


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine won't be until 12 weeks now I am sure. I see the Dr next week when I am 9 weeks. I will be asking for ms pills if it hasn't settled down by then. I am always worse at night.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

OH Love the little bean pictures!! :)


----------



## Cryssie

I got out an hour early today so now I'm just waiting around togo to the dr. If i see my dr while there I'm gonna ask for ms pills. If not i see her in a week anyway.

I'm so nervous for the appointment!


----------



## wtbmummy

WOW I love all the little bean pictures :thumbup:

I'm having a no symptom day and I HATE IT :dohh: I know I should be enjoying it but it's just making me worry :dohh: Hopefully all the symptoms will be back tomorrow and I'll be moaning all about it :winkwink: 

My early us is next Friday ans time seems to be slowing down as it gets closer. We just want to meet our bubs and hear the amazing hb :happydance: Still not heard about our flat, should get a phone call tomorrow I think :shrug: FX!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hope you get something soon Cryssie, and GL with the apt!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I had a fairly good day today. Still feel like something is going to come up but it is a bit better on the nausea part, and I actually ate a fair amount for lunch!! So I am counting today as a good day. Plus DH just got a promotion today, so we are very pumped about that. I am actually gushing!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck Cryssie!!!

I'm having a low symptom day as well. . .which I also hate. I don't want to be puking my guts up, but a little nausea makes me feel healthier. LOL

My husband and I walked a mile today and ran errands. I'm WIPED out. My low back hurts and my ankles feel tired. Good LORD, I'm 7 weeks tomorrow, not 37 weeks. LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

allforthegirl said:


> I had a fairly good day today. Still feel like something is going to come up but it is a bit better on the nausea part, and I actually ate a fair amount for lunch!! So I am counting today as a good day. Plus DH just got a promotion today, so we are very pumped about that. I am actually gushing!!

Congratulations on the better day and the promotion! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo, aftg! Congrats to you and your hubs on his promotion! :happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

Congrats aftg.

What is the theory you're going on for the side? 

Here's baby! Heartbeat was 154. Measuring 7+5. And it was internal. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130625_154951.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

The theory is which side the placenta is on will tell wether it is a girl or boy. Since we have no idea where the placenta actually is (unless we have been told) we have been guessing to which side the baby is closest to. Cause I don't think the umbilical is all that long at this stage, at least none of the pictures you see at this stage are very long at all. So with that all bing said an internal is supposed to be true to side it is on, so if you see left it is left and right is right!

My guess using that is boy :blue: 

I know how much you want a girl and with out knowing for sure where the umbilical is attached it is all just a guess. :hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

So it's not actually the left? 'Cos when I turn the picture like I'm looking down at it at my belly it's left, and with Alek's picture doing the same was right. Looking at it like this was left for Alek.



^ Alek's 7 week u/s. Internal.


----------



## allforthegirl

See it is just a guess, not an educated one. :shrug:

But I can (I think, I am no tech, but have had prolly over 100 u/s in my time) see his placenta on the right. 

Your baby could still very well be a girl still cause the placenta could totally be on the other side. There was a spot on the left that totally could be baby's placenta. :shrug:

It is just for a fun guess, totally not to be taken seriously. 

For all I know I may be having a boy LOL


----------



## Cryssie

Lol. I should've asked!


----------



## MamaBear93

Went back to the Emergency room last night because I could no longer hold down even water! I was puking my brains out yesterday and it was terrible.

But after the ER I had some cantaloupe, honeydew, and watermelon and it was delish!

They gave me the dissolve in your mouth zofran and I feel much better. Got to see the babe and the heartbeat was at 133! :D

DH is kicking himself for not trying harder to get a sitter so he could go with me.

They moved my appointment to next Monday so another u/s then too FX:happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congratulations aftg!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Finally decided on a girls name: )


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Yara

I love it because it's one letter different to Sara (Me) and starts with a Y like Yousef (DS)

dh wants Layla after his mum, but that's a NO NO!!


----------



## allforthegirl

That is beautiful!! I love it!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you atfg, it means little butterflies so sweet, the nursery theme would be butterflies if I end up with my little girlie <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so anyone else's ass seem to be growing? I was packing the trailer last night and we have a mirror in it as I walked by and took notice my ass is almost sticking out as far my my bloat! :nope: I am a small petit girl that grew up all her life without an ass now I look pretty botty licious.... i have noticed that too when I put on my jeans too that is it tighter around my hips/ass than my waste! Though I also noticed that my belly is now sticking out more like a PG belly then a woman that needs to lose some. ladies I am seriously not going to be able to hide this for very much longer :brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Ok so anyone else's ass seem to be growing? I was packing the trailer last night and we have a mirror in it as I walked by and took notice my ass is almost sticking out as far my my bloat! :nope: I am a small petit girl that grew up all her life without an ass now I look pretty botty licious.... i have noticed that too when I put on my jeans too that is it tighter around my hips/ass than my waste! Though I also noticed that my belly is now sticking out more like a PG belly then a woman that needs to lose some. ladies I am seriously not going to be able to hide this for very much longer :brat::brat::brat::brat:

Reminded me of nicki minajs song 'Ass Ass Ass' lol

Everything about me is swollen,I'm now the proud owner of a double chin!! And my ass needs a couch on it's own,I'm so scared to post "bump" pix Lol it looks like blubber and a pregnant belly does not jiggle lmaooo!


----------



## allforthegirl

I here you! Mine tummy is not even hard. I checked for my fundal height and nope not up above my pubic bone yet so all of my forward facing blubber is just hormones! No baby present!:brat: All I have to say is that I am glad that i will be disappearing for almost a month, maybe some of this bloat will calm down when baby comes up!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

You're a small girl so you can hide it all under a big shirt,but me I can't wherever I go I get the 'are u pregnant or just fat stare!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So I forgot to mention today my 10 year old sister adopted a persian kitten from their neighbours who were going to send it to the pound,so proud of her and the Kitty is just precious,she named her Miss Coco lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba




----------



## allforthegirl

Yes you may be right but the size of t-shirt I need to hide my belly right now I would look like I am trying to hide something. Plus t-shirts now a days are more fitted. Even Mat shirts....


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute little kitten!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I know! It's all that Lycra stretchy material, 

Is your mum sensing something's fishys going on?? Lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Cryssie said:


> Congrats aftg.
> 
> What is the theory you're going on for the side?
> 
> Here's baby! Heartbeat was 154. Measuring 7+5. And it was internal.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130625_154951.jpg

I don't know about the theory, but I love seeing these scans! :cloud9:




MamaBear93 said:


> Went back to the Emergency room last night because I could no longer hold down even water! I was puking my brains out yesterday and it was terrible.
> 
> But after the ER I had some cantaloupe, honeydew, and watermelon and it was delish!
> 
> They gave me the dissolve in your mouth zofran and I feel much better. Got to see the babe and the heartbeat was at 133! :D
> 
> DH is kicking himself for not trying harder to get a sitter so he could go with me.
> 
> They moved my appointment to next Monday so another u/s then too FX:happydance:

So glad the new Zofran is helping. I hope you feel better soon, and post us new scan pics when you get them!




BlueMoonBubba said:


> Yara
> 
> I love it because it's one letter different to Sara (Me) and starts with a Y like Yousef (DS)
> 
> dh wants Layla after his mum, but that's a NO NO!!

So pretty! Love the meaning!




BlueMoonBubba said:


> View attachment 635411

Awwwwwww!




allforthegirl said:


> Ok so anyone else's ass seem to be growing? I was packing the trailer last night and we have a mirror in it as I walked by and took notice my ass is almost sticking out as far my my bloat! :nope: I am a small petit girl that grew up all her life without an ass now I look pretty botty licious.... i have noticed that too when I put on my jeans too that is it tighter around my hips/ass than my waste! Though I also noticed that my belly is now sticking out more like a PG belly then a woman that needs to lose some. ladies I am seriously not going to be able to hide this for very much longer :brat::brat::brat::brat:

Uh, yeah. My butt is looking super dumpy these days. I'm in maternity clothes for the bloat, and am so tired of being stared at, sometimes I push my belly out to make myself look more pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

^ :rofl: I do that too


----------



## allforthegirl

Well she knows that I stopped my weight loss shakes. So when I saw her last, she looked at my tummy to see how much I was gaining back. So for now she thinks I am just fat, but I know she will figure it out if I get any bigger.....


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

You're 8 weeks tomorrow! That's like 5 weeks away from 2nd tri!


----------



## GingerPanda

AFTG, no offense, but your mom sounds hyper-critical. Does she really judge every little thing? That's sad. My mom used to kind of be the same, but I think I broke her in my teen years. :haha:

I'm so excited, we're gonna be 8 weeks soon! (One day behind you!) Raspberry week?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Gp, my mums the same! 

She came with me to my scan she wasn't amused!


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha. Luckily for me, my mom lives a 6-hour car drive away in another state. So she doesn't get much input in what I do. She does want another grandchild, though. But she wants a girl, so we're on opposite teams. She doesn't know I'm pregnant yet, and won't until after 12 weeks because she can't keep a secret to save her life.

After I found out I had PCOS, I called her to vent and told her not to tell anyone. Next thing I know, I find out she's been asking family and strangers for advice for me because she "wanted to help"! I was so mad! I confronted her about it, and she said she forgot me telling her to zip her lip. :dohh:

So she finds out after 12 weeks like every other average Joe on the street.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes she is. She is very oppiniated. She was worse in my teen years, and I totally gave her a run for her money too. I was not a very nice daughter in my teens. I didn't care cause I didn't feel she cared much either. I needed support that she was not capable of at the time. Not really sure if she is all that good at it now, but she has helped me in so many ways in my twenties, that made up for it. I know she did the best she could now, didn't know it then.

My mother was a bit upset with me having the last two of my kids, thinking I didn't need any more, but got over it quickly. This one will take her a bit longer, she is all about money, and she thinks we are too much in debt, but in this day and age everyone is in debt.


----------



## allforthegirl

yippee for Raspberry week. I can't believe it has already been a month since I found out we were PG. Totally crazy!!


----------



## GingerPanda

We're pretty fortunate in that the only debt we have is our mortgage and DH's student loans (he went to private college). We've been saving for a baby since before we started TTC, and that took more than a year, so we've got a little baby padding. DH grew up very poor with his mom and little sister, so he is good with money even now that he works in technology and makes good money. I'm a sahw. The job I had would barely have covered childcare, so we decided my time would be better spent taking care of the home and getting ready for Hatchling.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I won't be able to do a pic tomorrow as we will be on our way camping so here is my 8 week bloat, it is BAD!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No bloat over here any more... i have actually lost two pounds lol!!

Feeling pretty good now! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> No bloat over here any more... i have actually lost two pounds lol!!
> 
> Feeling pretty good now! :)

Jealous!! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Super jealous! I need to lose 20! I hope it's just retained water and bloat. I don't feel like I've enjoyed enough food to be that much fatter. :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ginger I am sure that you can feel better cause I totally beat your bloat this week!! You don't have to feel as bad!! ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

I hadn't had dinner yet when I took that pic. :haha:

I'll get back to you after lunch and see who looks more like the Goodyear Blimp.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
How are you? I've finally got my first midwife appointment tomorrow! I'm excited but definitely a little nervous. Hopefully it won't be long till I finally get my first scan date (is it a little weird that I'm worried I'll have a scan and there won't be a baby in there?).


----------



## GingerPanda

Ladybuggz, I keep having that fear too. My scan is in six days.


----------



## allforthegirl

My fear right now is because I can't feel the fundal height(top of the uterus) that there is no baby.... For first timers it is unlikely for it to be really felt yet.... but since I am like a 5th timer I would have thought that babe would have a little bit....


----------



## Ladybuggz

GingerPanda said:


> Ladybuggz, I keep having that fear too. My scan is in six days.

Must be first scan jitters! Can't wait to just see that baby on the monitor! Hopefully the next few days will go quickly, not long till you see your bean!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - sorry if you read this on more than one of the February threads, I'm on a few! 

Been MIA for a week or so - went back to work once my bleeding stopped and that combined with the fatigue and nausea haven't left much time for anything else.

Huge congrats to all those seeing their little ones on scans for the first time! 
And big hugs to those who have suffered a loss, thinking of you and hope you get your rainbows really soon :hugs:

AFM second scan today and we saw a heartbeat yay! Baby measures 7+5 and mummy and daddy are in love already :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2730.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> My fear right now is because I can't feel the fundal height(top of the uterus) that there is no baby.... For first timers it is unlikely for it to be really felt yet.... but since I am like a 5th timer I would have thought that babe would have a little bit....

Oh cool! It's possible to feel fundal height?! What kind of feeling is it? What would you look out for?


----------



## Ladybuggz

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - sorry if you read this on more than one of the February threads, I'm on a few!
> 
> Been MIA for a week or so - went back to work once my bleeding stopped and that combined with the fatigue and nausea haven't left much time for anything else.
> 
> Huge congrats to all those seeing their little ones on scans for the first time!
> And big hugs to those who have suffered a loss, thinking of you and hope you get your rainbows really soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM second scan today and we saw a heartbeat yay! Baby measures 7+5 and mummy and daddy are in love already :flower:

Congrats on your scan!
Out of interest (plus, I'm clueless) is the babies head the higher area on the right? Or is it lower on the left? I've not yet had a scan, so am pretty terrible at distinguishing anything yet!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats baby1wanted!! Great scan!!!

Ladybuggz since this is your first it is going to be hard to tell. After a few apt that they check the height it will get easier. You should (when able) feel the rounding of the top of the uterus. I may even be missing it :shrug:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies! 
Ladybuggz the head is the lower part on the left


----------



## Ladybuggz

baby1wanted said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Ladybuggz the head is the lower part on the left

Thank you ^.^ I can definitely see your baby :happydance: Think I might need all your help when I have my scan to understand it:blush:


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> Congrats baby1wanted!! Great scan!!!
> 
> Ladybuggz since this is your first it is going to be hard to tell. After a few apt that they check the height it will get easier. You should (when able) feel the rounding of the top of the uterus. I may even be missing it :shrug:

That's actually really interesting. It's amazing to think that someone can feel changes so early! Hopefully I'm become experienced with time!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ladybuggz said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> Ladybuggz the head is the lower part on the left
> 
> Thank you ^.^ I can definitely see your baby :happydance: Think I might need all your help when I have my scan to understand it:blush:Click to expand...

Ha ha the sonographer had to point it all out to me!! :haha:


----------



## Cryssie

My section scar is finally puffing up. So I think my uterus is on the move. 

I was showing off my scan pics at work today. :blush:

They don't know how happy I am since there was nothing there last time. Our cook even said I'm carrying a girl. She's filipino and kinda crazy lol but I'm taking it! 

Nausea is still horrible. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

That is cute that babe is on the move. 

I am so very tired already today. I have so much yet to do still. My back is starting to hurt. I haven't lifted anything too heavy but have made many trip to the trailer carrying things. I think my sciatic is acted up.


----------



## MamaBear93

Watermelon, cantaloupe, and honeydew are officially the most amazing fruits ever. So yummy I could eat them all day. :D

I can't wait until Monday so that we can see the babe again and get a real date.

My mind is going crazy trying to find food that will settle well. I am so hungry and fruit just isn't cutting it :dohh:


----------



## Cryssie

I think sciatica is acting up for me too. I can't lay in either side or my hip and legs start to throb and pinch.


----------



## Cryssie

All fruit sounds delish right now especially kiwi. Mm.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am having a good day and eating a tuna salad and GF crackers


----------



## Cryssie

I can eat meat if I have to like at work. . But any other time I get sick thinking about it


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I have another scan tomorrow at 11:45 am :dance:


----------



## Cryssie

Wow! So soon?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, that is really soon, but I can't wait to see it! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I had one done for the doctor and I just got another one from my local hospital, they aren't doing shared care and both need their own scans.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is very weird how they are both different.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

The hospital scan is done at the hospital itself.

I never had this with DS and I went to the same hospital, I told them I've already had one done with my doctor, they said we need one for our records.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls,
Haven't been in for a while have been soooo sick throwing up 20+ times a day and the nausea in between was worse than the vomiting. Doc put me on melt in the mouth zofran and it is a godsend! Still a little sick but no where near what I was thank you lord! Seriously ladies we don't have to suffer. Pretty expensive but so worth it :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

TMI ALERT



I'm still having yellowish thick discharge, anyone else?


----------



## MamaBear93

Masonsbaby I feel you!

I had to go to the ER twice already because I can't keep a thing down. Luckily my insurance does pay for the zofran and it helps soo much!

It sucks that you are feeling so crappy but it is good that you have found something that works :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> TMI ALERT
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still having yellowish thick discharge, anyone else?

BMB you are not alone. I have been having a lot of discharge and it is gross. I want it to go away!

But as far as I know (not being a doctor and all) it is normal and it is your cervix making your cervical mucus plug to keep that babe nice and safe.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

MamaBear93 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still having yellowish thick discharge, anyone else?
> 
> BMB you are not alone. I have been having a lot of discharge and it is gross. I want it to go away!
> 
> But as far as I know (not being a doctor and all) it is normal and it is your cervix making your cervical mucus plug to keep that babe nice and safe.Click to expand...

It's just some days it's more than other..wearing panty liners suck!


----------



## Cryssie

Not yellow but white! And I have seemed to have cut myself down there as well no clue how. It hurts so bad. Hubby is peeved because it's preventing sex. Ugh. I'm still nauseous. Can't wait until Tuesday so I can ask her for some relief!

I'm thinking about hackng my hair off and dyeing it back to a dark brown. Right now it's below my boobs and a dark blond/light brown. I'm gonna cut to my shoulders and go dark. I miss it like that. Love my long hair but it's becoming a pain to wash and brush lol. Hubby says I change my mind too much. It was medium brown with red and purple highlights about 6 months ago. Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I have an unbundance of CM still too. Like you said more some days more than others. It may die down a bit, it may not. What I do know it will get worse in the last trimester. 

Cryssie I have shaved my sides of my hair and the top is different lengths, the longest pieces are down past my chin. Oh and it is died deep plum. I always change my mind with my hair. ;)


----------



## wtbmummy

BlueMoonBubba said:


> TMI ALERT
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still having yellowish thick discharge, anyone else?

Your def not alone..... TMI... Since yesterday eve I feel like I've been kicked real hard in the vag :cry: It's still the same this morning but when I went to the loo there was this really thick yellow mucus. (I still always check I'm not bleeding n prob will until we see baby:blush:) N it really was like a mucus substance :shrug: Really hoping it ,is just my plug forming but its so weird :haha:

So your def not alone :hugs:


----------



## sugarpuff

Bit of a bittersweet day in our family, I have my booking appointment at 1pm but my sister is in hospital waiting for a d&c due to a blighted ovum, she should have been 11 weeks today :(

Since it is booking day I figured that I ought to take a belly shot to mark the occasion, so here is my 8+3 none existent "bump" !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry to hear about your sister. When did she find out it was a BO?

I hope your appointment goes well! I wish I was as skinny as you, haha.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Just come back from my first midwife appointment! Interestingly, looks like I'm going to be getting my scan sooner than planned. Previous to the pregnancy, I suffered VERY irregular long cycles (28-90 days long). The past few months my cyles were averaging around the 40 day mark. My last period was April 18th, which would make me 10 weeks pregnant right now if I had normal length cycles. I actually conceived on CD29+ of my cycle. They book your scan based on your last period date, so I'll be having my scan in the next few weeks! I did explain the issue to the midwife, but she said that means I'll get another one after the first as my 'official' 12-14 week scan.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's exciting ladybuggz :) 

Still nothing to report over here still a week and a day until my FIRST app. MEH it has been so long now :( tried to book a private scan but they never answer their phones and when they have returned our calls they have missed us because we are at work hahah. hoping to get hold of them saturday and book something for around the 10 week mark :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Ladybuggz!

Rhi, I hope you get ahold of them!


----------



## sugarpuff

GingerPanda said:


> So sorry to hear about your sister. When did she find out it was a BO?

She was 9.5 weeks, she had a small amount of brown spotting and because she hadn't had any pregnancy symptoms at all they decided to scan her :( luckily it went fine at the hospital and she has just arrived home safely

My booking went well apart from me dropping the lid of the urine pot in the loo :dohh: and they said no to a home birth but I'm going to speak to the consultant about it when I see them at 16 weeks


----------



## geordie_gal

Hello ladies, can I join in? 
I'm due Feb 2nd 2014 with my first! xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY for extra scans!!!

Rhi~my first appt isn't until July 8th, I'll be 2 days shy of 9 weeks. HUGS (just makes the wait LONGER it seems!) 

Welcome Geordie-Gal! Congratulations!

I'm not having copious amounts of CM, is this also normal? You would think I would know by now. ;) 

Cute non-bump Sugarpuff! I look 4-5 months pg instead of 7 weeks. My uterus has had a work out and I started out overweight this time around after taking prednisone for a year a few years back, my metabolism crashed. 

A4tg your hair sounds so cute! I used to do tons of fun stuff with mine, always something different, color and cut. . .now that I've an extra chin with my weight I am less ambitious. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm not having copious amounts of CM either. I'm not worried. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Don't feel bad whitesox, my bump does nothing giggle like a gain tons of weight but I only gained like 3lbs, but I look like a gained 15lbs. I'm feeling really gross!! 

Still waiting on DH, he is not a very organized when it comes to getting ready to go camping. I just want to go and he is dragging his butt. Not a happy camper.


----------



## Cryssie

sugarpuff said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your sister. When did she find out it was a BO?
> 
> She was 9.5 weeks, she had a small amount of brown spotting and because she hadn't had any pregnancy symptoms at all they decided to scan her :( luckily it went fine at the hospital and she has just arrived home safely
> 
> My booking went well apart from me dropping the lid of the urine pot in the loo :dohh: and they said no to a home birth but I'm going to speak to the consultant about it when I see them at 16 weeksClick to expand...

Glad it went ok for your sister. I had a blighted ovum the pregnancy before this one. I kinda found out at 6 weeks but kept getting scans till almost 9 weeks then had my d&c. Which was a horrible experience for me. I relapsed one night after drinking. That's when hubby decided we weren't going to wait the 6 months the Dr told us to. I had two normal periods and bam preggo again! With a baby this time! Lol. Tell her to keep her chin up. The next pregnancy should be the best!


----------



## Cryssie

Double post


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, I didn't end up going to my scan it was pouring rain and I had no car..I will be rescheduling it sometime next week.

Scan is scheduled for Thursday next week at 3pm.

I had a horrible dream it's TMI..




So I had this awful dream I was sitting on the toilet and I wipe and I find dark black blood and it covered my hand I was wiping for it to go away and I wouldn't then I saw my baby fall out and it's till had a heartbeat, it was awful I woke up with tears in my eyes, I hope I never dream like this again!


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my goodness! That is horrible! Don't you hate what ours fears can do to us?

I hope you feel better. The dreams are horrible but just keep telling yourself, You are pregnant and not a darn thing is going to change that.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you MamaBear, it was terrible, I've never had a dream this awful.

How are you doing :)


----------



## Cryssie

Horrible dream bmb!

This morning makes the second time our dog has stepped on my pelvic area. Ugh. Makes me worried she's stepping on baby.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Bub is pretty safe and sound it's all snugged up don't worry :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Just stressed around here. Not feeling so good... But hey, I'm a raspberry today, so that's something.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Yay for little Raspberries :dance:


----------



## capemaylover

measuring 8w4d (right on target), HR 167 (right on target)

even with all of this good news, still not allowing myself to get excited which makes me kinda bummed for myself.

Hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130628_092918_540-1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cute little bean:)


----------



## GingerPanda

So cute!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

<3 the bean!

I've had some very colorful and vivid dreams but nothing so awful! HUGS! It sure is good to wake from those!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
This is going to sound ridiculous but I just called my dr for some reassurance (my pregnancy symptoms seem to have lessened this past week) and he mentions that I'm 9 weeks pregnant. I thought I turn 8 weeks today? I conceived on the 16th/17th May (am pretty sure of this date as I was using opks, tracking CM and got my positive test at 9DPO). Would this date make me 9 weeks?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I was 33 weeks and was HUGE!


----------



## GingerPanda

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> This is going to sound ridiculous but I just called my dr for some reassurance (my pregnancy symptoms seem to have lessened this past week) and he mentions that I'm 9 weeks pregnant. I thought I turn 8 weeks today? I conceived on the 16th/17th May (am pretty sure of this date as I was using opks, tracking CM and got my positive test at 9DPO). Would this date make me 9 weeks?

When was your LMP? Mine was May 3rd, and I am 8 weeks today.


BMB, ah! So cute! I can't wait for a bump!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hey ladies. I will be popping in and out very once and a while as we camping in bug haven. 

Ladybuggz you should be 8 weeks. I 100% positive I O'd on the 15th and even the ealy u/a I had confirmed it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Enojy AFTG!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I ovulated on the 23rd and I'm 7 weeks + 3 so I'd say 8 weeks as well.

Good luck with the bugs A4TG! :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

GingerPanda said:


> Ladybuggz said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> This is going to sound ridiculous but I just called my dr for some reassurance (my pregnancy symptoms seem to have lessened this past week) and he mentions that I'm 9 weeks pregnant. I thought I turn 8 weeks today? I conceived on the 16th/17th May (am pretty sure of this date as I was using opks, tracking CM and got my positive test at 9DPO). Would this date make me 9 weeks?
> 
> When was your LMP? Mine was May 3rd, and I am 8 weeks today.
> 
> 
> BMB, ah! So cute! I can't wait for a bump!Click to expand...

Thank you:flower:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thanks Ladies! 8 weeks it is!
Don't know why the Dr thought I was 9 weeks. He must've gone by my LMP (18th April), which would be inaccurate as I have LONG cycles.

AFTG- Hope you have a great time camping! ^.^


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Thank you MamaBear, it was terrible, I've never had a dream this awful.
> 
> How are you doing :)

I feel better now that I have not let my tummy get empty at all. 

I am having a hard time getting full, I want food!:dohh:


----------



## Cryssie

I had a horrible day today. I was sick all day long and thought I was gonna toss cookies on the playground. I feel slightly better now but my hair girl cashed and said she has to get to me tomorrow. Bleh. Luckily hubby is home tomorrow. I was looking forward to getting pampered tonight after feeling ill all morning. Oh well. 

Have fun camping aftg!


----------



## GingerPanda

I am experimenting with Sea Bands to see if they help my nausea. I'll let you ladies know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, 

So I'm not nauseated but I have yucky reflux, and the smell of meat and chicken makes me sick! It's official I cannot stand the smell nor can I eat it any type of eats or chicken no matter how its cooked, I had that same aversion with DS and ended up having major anaemia throughout my pregnancy and needed lots of iron supplements,I also cannot sleep at night, I only can sleep during the day. I'm obsessed with milk and flavoured milk cannot get enough! I've also lost about 2kg which is normal for m I usually lose weight during pregnancy.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS BMB that sounds pretty miserable. I'm not throwing up so I'm trying not to complain but I'm getting to the point where I'm nauseated more of the day than not. I don't work so I really shouldn't complain. LOL! It's been so strange being hungry yesterday and today. Better than not getting anything in I'm sure. Are there any meats that you can eat BMB? Can you eat eggs or any other iron rich foods? I hate taking iron supplements, it makes me puke.

Any luck with the sea bands GP? I tried them with one of my pg's and I couldn't tell a difference. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> HUGS BMB that sounds pretty miserable. I'm not throwing up so I'm trying not to complain but I'm getting to the point where I'm nauseated more of the day than not. I don't work so I really shouldn't complain. LOL! It's been so strange being hungry yesterday and today. Better than not getting anything in I'm sure. Are there any meats that you can eat BMB? Can you eat eggs or any other iron rich foods? I hate taking iron supplements, it makes me puke.
> 
> Any luck with the sea bands GP? I tried them with one of my pg's and I couldn't tell a difference.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Nope, nothing that I can eat, I become a total vegetarian in my pregnancy even eggs make me sick, only thing I can eat during my whole pregnancy is fruits mainly mandarins,watermelons,rock melons they make me feel better, I can eat boiled cauliflower with a sprinkle of salt and pepper, that's the only cooked thing I can eat, other than that nothing. I used to love restraunt take outs now I cannot stand them it's so weird. 

What about you, do you have any weird aversions or cravings?


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB that sucks about the meat adversion. Hopefully figure out other ways to get your iron. Spinach is a good one. I wish I would lose some weight when pg that would be great!! Not luck here though. 

Whitesox I was like that all last week. With an all day nausea that stayed whether I ate or didn't. This last few days I'm hungry all the time. Trying not to eat too much cause I don't have tons of options in the trailer. 

I a not bad day today camping. Though my DH decided he needed a nap and I let him have it that he was selfish cause I too was dead tired but kept going. Now I am so tired I'm not sure I can sleep. I am even a bit disorientated. I not used to this. I have been pretty symptomless today other than the fatigue. Stick baby stick.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BMB that sucks about the meat adversion. Hopefully figure out other ways to get your iron. Spinach is a good one. I wish I would lose some weight when pg that would be great!! Not luck here though.
> 
> Whitesox I was like that all last week. With an all day nausea that stayed whether I ate or didn't. This last few days I'm hungry all the time. Trying not to eat too much cause I don't have tons of options in the trailer.
> 
> I a not bad day today camping. Though my DH decided he needed a nap and I let him have it that he was selfish cause I too was dead tired but kept going. Now I am so tired I'm not sure I can sleep. I am even a bit disorientated. I not used to this. I have been pretty symptomless today other than the fatigue. Stick baby stick.

:hugs: maybe you can have turns napping :) you need the rest more than he does, enjoy your camping, wish I can go camping, the weather is shit here, I've also been a bitch to DH, the trashs been in the kitchen for almost 4 days now and he keeps forgetting to take it down! There's no way I'm dragging a toddler down with me 2 floors down just to throw it out he's been a pain in my ass! 

DS is being a pain too, I'm trying to potty train him he keeps having accidents and its killing me he's trying but it's not working!


----------



## Cryssie

I didn't have meat aversion with alek but I have it most days with this one. I mostly feel better after I eat/drink something sweet. I can only drink whole milk anything else makes me ill. Preferably chocolate. I couldn't stand cheese with Alek I can tolerate it with this one. I'm not craving anything in particular that I gotta have right now. I'm usually a bread/pasta eater but I can only stand a helping no more. It's so weird how this pregnancy is completely different!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB DH has caught up in his sleep now. There is now way he is going to be napping today. I gave him shit, as I seem to have to explain (understandably he has went from no kids to four kids fairly quickly) this every time we go out camping, that there is no just sitting and doing nothing when we have children. As far as potty training the more you force it the harder it will be. I did it four times with four boys. Believe boys are frustrating. I had two that didn't fully train until 3.5-4 years. One at 3 then the last one surprisingly at two. Boys just don't seem to care. They are lazy and rather just pee where they are standing lol

Cryssie my first two pg were so different too. Literally opposites. I had many people tell me that I had a girl. I even thought the u/s tech was lying when she said he had boy parts lol. FX that is not the case for you ;)


----------



## youngmamttc

I just hate food all together at the minute. I never feel hungry I feel full or sick. Everything I think about doesn't sound nice at all! :( xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thing with me now is if I want to eat, I have to smell the food first! 

Pre pregnancy food that I loved isn't appealing to me anymore, I'd rather munch on a carrot humph!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

After 2 days of starving and eating things I hadn't eaten in a couple weeks (Hamburger, chicken fried rice) I was super nauseated all night last night and today I'm not hungry at all. Nothing sounds remotely okay to eat. I did eat some semolina pasta with a bit of cheese so I could take my prenatal. Otherwise I'm just drinking water mixed with a bit of lemonade. I feel bloated and stuffed even though I've barely eaten. Even my salted caramel gelato doesn't sound good! HA!

I still think you're quite the trooper A4TG, to go camping at this point, with small children. ACK! As for potty training boys, if this bub is a boy, you all better still be hanging out here, I've never experienced such a thing. :) 

My hubby works 11am-10pm today, crap shift, so I'm just chilling in the air conditioned apartment, praying my dog won't want to go out until the temp goes down a bit this evening. We don't have cable so I spend far too much time online and reading.


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my, Zofran is a life saver! I woke up this morning dry heaving, gagging, empty stomached, and just all around sick. Then I went and took one of my dissolvable Zofrans and I feel much better...Still not hungry, just hoping to keep water down today and not have to go back to the hospital...

AFTG you must be crazy going camping with four kids right now! Props to you! I would never be able to stomach that right now...


BMB I know how you feel. I normally love chicken and right now I can't get any where near it. I managed to shove down some spaghetti last night but not with out gagging :(


----------



## Cryssie

I'm still in the middle of potty training Alek. Some days he'll go some days he won't. 9/10 he'll poop in the potty but peeing is like pulling teeth. I have to time it. And he goes to three different houses during the week. For us all to be in the same page is hard.


----------



## MamaBear93

I waited to start TTC until I had DD fully potty trained. I knew I was not going to want to deal with that stress during pregnancy. And I was lucky enough that she allowed it. I got her potty trained fully and it was HARD! Especially because I had no idea what the heck I was doing.

I have no prior experience with children so everything with DD is new to me, but she was fully potty trained at 2 and a half. Thank goodness for me having a niece that is only a year older.

I also made sure to take her potty with me every time I went. It really helped :)

I hope that goes well for you ladies. We all know how bad we want it. We just have to try not to force it...


----------



## Cryssie

Our goal is to have him trained by Christmas for daytime. He'll be 2.5. Then are the baby is born we'll work on taking the paci away. He only gets it for naps and bedtime unless he's sick.


----------



## Cryssie

I think I might have a yeast infection. . Never had one before but it's the only thing that I can think of. I'm itchy down there blush:) and there's a discharge. But it doesn't hurt when I pee so I ruled out a uti since I've had those. . I told hubby tonight I think that's what it might be and he was aggravated. Like I can control this! I didn't have any with alek nor anytime that I know of so this is weird to me. I'm glad I'm going to the dr Tuesday.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had a yeast infection with one of my pg's. . .ugh. Not comfortable. Like you'd just WISH that on yourself to piss him off? No thanks! HUGS! I hope you're not too uncomfortable. There is over the counter stuff for the itch I believe.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Waayyyaaahhh made it to 8 weeks :) that's some what reassuring. In a silly way I suppose. I also finally have some sort of actual medical appointment this week. Although it is just going to be a height weight and blood test but still makes it feel real :) hope everyone is doing good !


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I Had thrush when I was pg with DS it went straight after I gave birth.


----------



## Cryssie

I definitely don't want this until February lol. Hopefully she can give me something Tuesday for it and my ms.


----------



## youngmamttc

Happy 8 weeks ladies! I've been MIA lately! I'm so busy with this house move. We're moving tomorrow so hopefully I can be on sometime through the week to catch up :) x


----------



## allforthegirl

Well remember me saying my symptoms were not as bad? Well today everything is back. Even had to cut the beach trip really short because I was feeling that poorly. Feeling nauseous again and been having an awful headache, also a bit of dizziness and my vision was weird today which didn't help the dizzy. 

Cryssie I hope they can do something but the last I heard there was nothing. That you just had to up the probiotics and hope it works. I do hope you find some relief.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you guys are both so sick! Vision disturbances worry me a bit, is your blood pressure normal? Especially with the headaches. Sucks that you had to cut your holiday short!

I'm starting to feel sick most of the time now. It's easier to count the times I'm not, than those that I am. Blah! Still not puking though, just ridiculous nausea. 

Finally a week from tomorrow is my first appt!!

hang in there everyone! Hopefully we're on the downside of the sickness!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh we are still camping just had to leave the beach early. Feeling a bit better after a nap. He blurred vision wasn't with the headache. If it is with a headache does that mean high blood pressure?? Or low?? 

I too still have not thrown up yet either thank goodness. But the constant feeling of stuff coming back up I really could with out!!


----------



## Cryssie

The itching had cut down a bit finally. The nausea I wish I could say the same. I just keep telling myself Tuesday is just around the corner. Hoping to get relief so hubby will get out of his piss mood cos of sex.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Bad headache and vision stuff can be related to high bp. I'm glad you didn't have to cancel the whole trip early! 

Cryssie, glad the itch is a bit better, hope they will give you something to take the edge off of the nausea. The only way my doctors have ever considered nausea meds is if you're constantly throwing up, getting dehydrated and the baby is in danger. They won't do Jack for my constant nausea. You'd think after all these years there would be something that made a bigger difference!! :)


----------



## Cryssie

Ugh. I'm back to working 8 to 5 for a month. I'm gonna regret not napping last week when I could lol.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh wow! Good luck!! I don't think I could do it right now. HUGS!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

My boobs are killing me I'm scared for anyone to come near me incase they bump in it, the veins on them are protruding and I get stabbing pains on the side it's really painful I can't even sleep on my tummy because of them,wearing a sports bra does not help either.

I'm also breaking out badly. I'm like 15 again :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

My boobs have been extra sensitive lately. Sleeping even on my side can be difficult at times. Though what I have noticed mostly right now is mr varicose veins are back and painful. I think they are going to give me a lot of trouble this time around. Not too happy about that. 

BMB I too get major spots but all I am happy about is that they aren't cystic like before, they are just tons of little white heads and the odd black head. I am just happy not have the pain cysts on my face any more even if they are every where. 

Tonight is our last night at this camping spot. We are heading home and will be off again Friday. Though I do have a Dr apt that morning before we go!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I hope you're enjoying that camping trip aftg :)

I'm just glad I have some sort of symptoms, I can handle the pimples but the soreness is way more painful, do you have any idea of how long it'll stay?


----------



## sugarpuff

Eeee I've got my dating scan booked for two weeks tomorrow :happydance: it was originally booked for the 31st July (I'll be 13+2 then) but the husband has been kindly informed by his boss that they're sending him to Australia for 5 weeks sometime over the next three weeks, so hopefully he'll still be here for the scan now they've moved it for me !


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I hope you're enjoying that camping trip aftg :)
> 
> I'm just glad I have some sort of symptoms, I can handle the pimples but the soreness is way more painful, do you have any idea of how long it'll stay?

We are . It has been beautiful while we were here. 

I don't remember to be honest. Last pg they did much of anything until right at the end. This time they have grown slowly compared to some of you ladies but at least they are bigger than my tummy now lol. 

Sugarpuff that's exciting. I sure hope your DH will get to enjoy it with you!! Not long now!!


----------



## Cryssie

I'm at my appointment! Gotta talk to her about ms, hard poo, and possibly yeast infection. Hopefully will hear baby's heartbeat too. I'm tired and nauseous/hungry. Which on the plus side I don't have to go back to work today yay!


----------



## Sfietje

Hey girls, hope you're all doing well :hugs:

Had my first appointment today and it was so great! Saw the heartbeat and baby was moving his little legs already! :cloud9:

I've been spending a lot of time in bed the last few weeks, the nausea & indigestion have been rough. But I've been reading all your comments and it sounds like so far everyone is doing great :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







8W_0004.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









8W_0002.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cryssie

Didn't hear heartbeat. :( Dr said its hard to find before 12 weeks with the doppler. Lol. But I do have a yeast infection she found out at my appointment 4 weeks ago and just never told me. Wth. So monistat will be my bff due the next 7 days. I got some zofran and some colace which I hope will help. 

She also said in 4 weeks I'll have another ultrasound and should be able to find out the sex of the baby! At. . 13 weeks. Apparently she has a lot of faith in her tech. 

And I have to have an indepth scan of baby's heart since Alek had a heart issue and the two vessel cord. So I'll be going to a specialist next month. 

She didn't measure me or anything lol just said I lost weight (duh I've been nauseous) and that in four weeks I'll see baby again! Plus all the down stairs stuff.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sfietje said:


> Hey girls, hope you're all doing well :hugs:
> 
> Had my first appointment today and it was so great! Saw the heartbeat and baby was moving his little legs already! :cloud9:
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time in bed the last few weeks, the nausea & indigestion have been rough. But I've been reading all your comments and it sounds like so far everyone is doing great :thumbup:

Sounds you had a agreat apt!! Congrats!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Didn't hear heartbeat. :( Dr said its hard to find before 12 weeks with the doppler. Lol. But I do have a yeast infection she found out at my appointment 4 weeks ago and just never told me. Wth. So monistat will be my bff due the next 7 days. I got some zofran and some colace which I hope will help.
> 
> She also said in 4 weeks I'll have another ultrasound and should be able to find out the sex of the baby! At. . 13 weeks. Apparently she has a lot of faith in her tech.
> 
> And I have to have an indepth scan of baby's heart since Alek had a heart issue and the two vessel cord. So I'll be going to a specialist next month.
> 
> She didn't measure me or anything lol just said I lost weight (duh I've been nauseous) and that in four weeks I'll see baby again! Plus all the down stairs stuff.


I'm glad that you should get some relief!! With both issues. Too bad though you didn't hear babies heart beat. Did she at least try to find it? Gender @ 13 weeks?? That is crazy, I do t know if I would have enough faith to start planni g a nursery that early. Still kinda neat the tech will giving you some idea though.


----------



## Cryssie

Yeah no going out and buying things at that point maybe a few weeks later at the high risk appointment lol. My mil said she was comparing Aleks ultrasound to this one's and that them being opposite sides leads her to believe it's a girl. I really hope so. From day one I can't bring myself to say he or him not can my mom or my mil. And my mom has no wanting for a girl lol. But she also calls herself mom when talking to my son. Irritates the shit outta me. Especially when she refers to me as grandma. Oy. I have a deep down feeling it's a girl. Lets hope I'm right. And for hubby not acting like he did when I was preggo with alek.. it's odd. 

If she can tell me in four weeks and its true I'll be excited.


----------



## Cryssie

Double post


----------



## allforthegirl

So this baby must be going through another growth spurt, I am soooo sore again. I stood up a couple time and couldn't completely straighten out at first, like I am all tight. Now I am sitting here with residual pain from all the stretching is going on.

I am also yawning up a storm, but could use a good Oooo. Only problem don't think I want to have sex to get it.... :blush: May just have to tell him to be quick about it, so it is just not me getting some LOL


----------



## Masonsbaby

hi girls 
Still very sick here :( zofran helps a little but still feel wretched 
Hope ure all well xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girls I'm so scared boob pain has eased and I was mildly cramping I'm petrified what's going on! I have a scan tomoro after being excited I'm now dreading it: (


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you're still so sick Masonsbaby!! I hope it starts to ease up on you soon!

BMB~totally normal for the symptoms to ebb and flow! I felt crampy most of Monday as well. The boob pain goes back and forth for me as well. . .sometimes only my nipples are a bit sore, other times I feel like they're sore all the way up to my armpits! HUGS! Fingers crossed for a fantastic scan for you!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
Hope you're all well!
BlueMoonBubba- I haven't really had many symptoms at all for close to a fortnight! I called my midwife and spoke to another in my booking appointment (plus called a dr) and they all said to enjoy the 'not feeling very pregnant'. My boob pain comes and goes, my nausea pretty much stopped nearly 2 weeks ago and my bloating has disappeared. If anything, I look less pregnant than before. I've booked a private scan for this Friday as I've been struggling with the wait for my first scan and am feeling a little nervous too. Plus I've had a sore throat and cough these past few days so want to a healthy wriggly baby!


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonbaby that just sounds awful! I sure hope it starts to go away a bit for you soon. This has got to make time drag for you. :hugs:

BMB That happened to me while out camping. I too got nervous about it. Last night I after a mild symptom day I started to get sore and muscle aches and pulls every time I did any thing. But not much of anything else. My symptoms are making me go nuts! :wacko:

Ladybuggz I hope you get the reassurance you need. Sounds like you are having a hard time with everything. :hugs:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thank you allforthegirl! I'm trying to stay positive till the scan! Can't believe we're all nearly 9 weeks pregnant. Soon, we'll be entering 2nd tri!


----------



## allforthegirl

Tomorrow for me!! It is pretty scary to think time is going by so fast. I just hope things don't go as fast through the whole thing. Just go fast up until 12 weeks and then slow down a bit so I can treasure baby moving and kicking!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> Tomorrow for me!! It is pretty scary to think time is going by so fast. I just hope things don't go as fast through the whole thing. Just go fast up until 12 weeks and then slow down a bit so I can treasure baby moving and kicking!!

What fruit will you be tomorrow? Grape? I LOVE that fruit ticker- last week I ate a blueberry and realised it was the same size as my baby! I can't wait to feel baby kick, I'm guessing that I probably won't feel it till around 18 weeks as this is my first (so I wouldn't really know what to look out for). It must be amazing to feel baby for the first time :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

I will be the size of a grape or medium cocktail olive tomorrow. About an inch in length.

Once you know it was baby you will wish it does it all the time.... then after a while you will wish baby would be quiet so that you can sleep LOL


----------



## Cryssie

technically I'm 9 weeks today since baby measured ahead and closer to my lmp. Zofran is a life saver. I'm sleepy and achy probably from baby growing.


----------



## allforthegirl

i am glad that you found something that is helping you Cryssie. At my apt on Fri morning I think I am still going to ask if I can get Diclectin, as he offered it to me last time when I didn't think it was all that bad.... Man should have taken it while I had the chance. Though the last week I have been feeling not so poorly, so I am not going to complain. I am just worried it is going to come back at me with a vengeance.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Morning girls,I woke up today symptomless,it sucks not having symptoms,I wonder Why boob pain is gone I want it back!


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh that sucks BMB 

I am sick of my body playing tricks on me too. One day this and the next nothing, but oh how about this, then oh not that anymore but look how about this one!! Very aggravating that is for sure!!

I am sure it is just our bodies getting used to hormone levels, then another spike and then we are in trouble all over again.

I had a lovely day at the pool with my good friend and her three boys. We had a total of seven boys. It is always fun when they are together. They get along very well and all about the same ages!! We will be going camping with them this coming up weekend. We are all looking forward to it!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

That sounds lovely aftg :)

Believe it or not I just done a hpt and it was so faint I freaked out had a massive panic attack then I googled that you actually need to dilute the pee to get a strong positive because I used fmu it wasn't dark I usually test with noon urine and its super super dark,then I squeezed a little more pee and diluted it with water then it was strong again, it's weird isn't it..I'm not going for my scan today I just don't want to go, hospital can do with my doctors scan I'm not ready for another heartache what ever happens happens I can't stop it now.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

On the phone organising a midwife appointment ....booked on for September 6 at 8:30am


----------



## allforthegirl

That is very weird that you had to dilute it.... What brand were you using?

Why don't you want to go for the scan, yet you are organizing the apt with the midwife? Maybe your boobs don't hurt but you sound quite moody to me <3 And I say that with all the love in the world :kiss:

Man with all of you talking about midwives I really wish I could go with one this time.... I really had my heart set on that. Dang we need more staffed here. I really hate that I will get bumped because I *may* have have heart palpitations :growlmad:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> That is very weird that you had to dilute it.... What brand were you using?
> 
> Why don't you want to go for the scan, yet you are organizing the apt with the midwife? Maybe your boobs don't hurt but you sound quite moody to me <3 And I say that with all the love in the world :kiss:
> 
> Man with all of you talking about midwives I really wish I could go with one this time.... I really had my heart set on that. Dang we need more staffed here. I really hate that I will get bumped because I *may* have have heart palpitations :growlmad:

:kiss:I don't know how I'm feeling, I'm scared,happy,sad all at once, I don't want to go for the scan 1. Because I can't bear any sad news, 2. Because hubs saying I was greedy and I didn't need it, as if I planned it for gods sake he gets on my nerves..

I'm using the ics I have about 10 left, so I tested 3 times this morning and both were faint except when I diluted my wee it was dark again:shrug:

The midwife I was talking to wasn't very nice.


I'm scheduled for sep ill be 17+6 weeks maybe we can see babes gender by then :winkwink:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Double post


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow that is far away to see the midwife.... who will be caring for you until then?

Why do you think that you will get bad news??? Wouldn't it feel better to see bubbs again? I wouldn't pass it up just cause DH is being a jerk!! Pooy on him for saying such things  I would love to see the heart beating and such. Plus if it was me I would want to know asap if something is wrong (though I know there is nothing wrong with either of us!!), the best part would be to something good! Maybe even get to see movement in the arms and legs!!


----------



## Cryssie

Bmb I'd go! Lol. Any chance to see baby I take! 

I've been stretch-cramping all day. It's annoying. nausea is back since the zofran is wearing off. 

Alek has been a complete whiner tonight. So glad I'm off tomorrow. I can enjoy him better than just these past three whining hours. Oy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie me too. I get those pains when I sneeze or stand up too fast. 

I was at the pool today and the weight off on my babe felt good I really think it helped with that today.


----------



## Cryssie

I would love to swim lol. Too bad there's no pool around here and I don't really wanna chance the beach.


----------



## iseebabydust

I'll join! I have february 27!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

iseebabydust said:


> I'll join! I have february 27!

Congratulations, welcome here I've added you to the first page :flower:


----------



## Ladybuggz

BlueMoonBubba- Have you read about the 'hook effect/variant hook effect'? You're often told to not rely on pregnancy tests taken after 8 weeks unless you dilute your urine (if you're looking as to whether the second line is stronger than before). It sounds strange but the HCG level is so high that it actually appears fainter on the test. When you dilute the urine and test the line will be darker. This is completely normal. I took a FRER around a week ago and had a fainter line using undiluted pee. Don't fret in regards to the pregnancy test at all :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

OK girls super TMI 


I went tl the loo I wiped and an almost palm sized piece of ewcm came out it was huge streaked with white had not smell but it was something I've never ever experienced even when I lost my mucus plug with DS. What is it I'm a little worried,did I lose my mucus plug?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've read you can have big globs of CM right now because your mucous plug is forming. HUGS!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Whitesox, everything is making me paranoid,this pg is so different to my previous..I had No symptoms with my previous at all.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I understand. .. I'm totally paranoid this time around as well. I'm nervous about every ache and pain, thinking it's cramping. I have far too much time home alone, as my husband works so much, to think. My brain needs to sleep for a few weeks until the scary time is over!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I am too with this PG!! I love all the support I get from this site, but it is the main reason I worry. We meet amazing women that end up having losses. That is what scares us the most, cause then we think that could be me next! Where as before B&B for me I didn't know about so many early losses. I just went with the flow before. I am trying to do that now. But it is hard.


----------



## allforthegirl

So here is my 9 week bump!


----------



## Ladybuggz

BlueMoonBubba- As Whitesox mentioned, I've heard that you can get quite 'blobby' cm around this time as the mucous plug is forming too. I've definitely seen an an increase myself in CM. I'd take it as a positive :hugs:

Allforthegirl- You've got a lovely little bump developing! I either look insanely bloated or flat as a pancake!

Can't believe I've got my first scan tomorrow! I'm excited yet nervous! It sounds bizarre but I have this irrational thought that there won't be anything on the screen (ridiculous I know!).


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Such a cute bump aftg! 

thanks for the support lovelies. I really don't know what I'd do with you all, here's a virtual hug :hugs: to you all..

I was the type to say I'll never have a mc man was I foolish I just want to enjoy my pregnancy already..


Girls is it sad that I have almost all of babes essentials pram,bassinet,pump,car seat,swing,sone clothes already!?


----------



## Ladybuggz

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Such a cute bump aftg!
> 
> thanks for the support lovelies. I really don't know what I'd do with you all, here's a virtual hug :hugs: to you all..
> 
> I was the type to say I'll never have a mc man was I foolish I just want to enjoy my pregnancy already..
> 
> 
> Girls is it sad that I have almost all of babes essentials pram,bassinet,pump,car seat,swing,sone clothes already!?

That's why I love Baby and Bump! So much support from a lovely bunch of understanding ladies!

In regards to baby items, not sad at all! I'm currently tempted to buy a pram that's on sale at the moment. Plus I already have small items like clothes, changing bag and matt and a pram blanket! I had those items before I even got my BFP!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Such a cute bump aftg!
> 
> thanks for the support lovelies. I really don't know what I'd do with you all, here's a virtual hug :hugs: to you all..
> 
> I was the type to say I'll never have a mc man was I foolish I just want to enjoy my pregnancy already..
> 
> 
> Girls is it sad that I have almost all of babes essentials pram,bassinet,pump,car seat,swing,sone clothes already!?

It is not sad at all. Only reason I am not looking for items like that is then it would let out my secret... Other wise I would be out at garage sales for certain things. I wish I knew the gender cause then I would go and get clothing from them too. 

P.S. virtual hug right back at you!! :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

The wonderful thing about so many women going through the same things at the same time! The freaking hormones toss us around like a roller coaster on top of every little thing! Our husbands/SO's don't have a clue. :) Having a safe place to vent and share our insecurities is amazing.


----------



## allforthegirl

Very true!! :flower:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

All the items are near new second hand items except for the pump which I bought off a friend for a fraction of the retail price is brand new.

I can't want to know the gender too!Dh thinks it's a girl I'd hate to disappoint him..but honestly I'll be just as happy with a little boy too.......................




















I really want a girl lol


----------



## allforthegirl

I know you do BMB!! I hope that the universe has granted you a girl too! 


So I am starting to get nervous about tomorrow, for several reasons. 1. I am not sure what I am going to do with my 3 old monsters while in am at the OB's. May have to take them with me stick a DS in each hand and hope they don't notice what kind of office it is. Or just come out and tell them.... 2. For what the Dr is going to tell about the whole blood protein thing. 3. Can't find my fundal height... I can't. Which in turn means that we won't hear baby's heart beat. Also means another u/s.....

Plus on top of all of this I soon won't be able to hide this baby too much longer. Only 3 more weeks and I will be 12 weeks. I am hoping that if I keep up all the walking I have been doing my belly will continue to go down so that as baby starts to come out it will just look like I am bloated again...... FX


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby isn't home tomorrow, aftg? And the Dr didn't look for my fundal height either just talked and scheduled another u/s.

My sil got her mom to buy her opks but now she isn't using them because her hubby doesn't want to. I think I upset her last week when we found out that our hubbys' step sister is preggo too. I told her maybe my bil will try harder now since he's the only one without a kid. :/ my bad.


----------



## allforthegirl

No hubby works Mon-Fri, sometimes Sat-sun

OMG LOL opps... I'm sure your sil will be ok, she'll get over it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh why did I do this to myself? I have been feeling really good with very little ms then I had to eat a blizzard now I'm feeling awful! Down right awful! :sick:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck with your appt A4TG! I feel like I'm on a different planet with this pg, my youngest is 14! haha. . .my oldest daughter is getting married in April, she'll be 22. So obviously no worries about taking a little one to the doctor with us. :) 

Sorry about your SIL Cryssie! Sounds like her hubby isn't completely on board yet. That's always hard!


----------



## allforthegirl

Found out DH took an hour off work so we can still keep it a secret for a little while longer. Neither of us are ready for all the comments that may come forth. Mainly from my mother.


----------



## iseebabydust

From my last period, I'll be 7 weeks Monday, I Think the woman at the health dept added a few days....I shouls be due february 22. So you can change it if you'd like


----------



## Cryssie

Good!

We took Alek to see fireworks for the first time besides our back yard lol. He loved it and I got a ton of great shots! The whole way home he was asking for more lol. 

I took a zofran before we left home and the bugger didn't work. I've been nauseous all night! :( especially while trying to eat dinner. Bleh.

I'm also stretching again and my belly is either really bloated or starting to pop. >.< I'll post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am guessing that I was liking my non-ms thing just a bit too much.... WOW I can't even look at food and I am a fraction of a second away from me not making it to the toilet on time. Even chewing gum isn't helping so much. 

I can't imagine how you are feeling Cryssie.... ugh!

Lots of heaving breathing, lots and lots!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad your hubby will be home so you can go to your appt! 

I worried for several hours about feeling so good with so much energy. . .luckily (ironic, I know) I'm feeling crappy again now. HAHA. . .

Sorry you gals are feeling crappy as well!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi ladies,my midwife called me today and said to me the receptionist was being a complete idiot for giving me an appointment 10 weeks from now,so I will be seeing my midwife on the 8th of this month at 2:30 pm. I'll be leaving my son will be staying with my sister that day and my mum will be coming with Mr because my husband has work and tbh I don't want him there he's like a child he'll keep complaining about waiting so I'd rather not deal with it. I stayed at my parents house yesterday I needed to get away! He's acting like a child I can't deal with 2 toddlers..anyway...I'm looking forward to my appt. 

Good luck on your appt aftg. 

Cryssie I hope your sil and bil work things out: )


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have an app in a few hours with my midwife. Nothing exciting it will be all form filling and have nothing at all to do with baby haha, but it is my first pregnancy related app and that is a milestone I suppose :) I did totally forget to get a pee pot though, and its times like this u really notice not being able to drive lol! i'm going to have to bus into town to buy a pee pot! use the toilets in macdonalds, and then take my pee to work with me and then take it on the bus to the doctors clinic. Fun fun fun ! haha.


----------



## sugarpuff

Sorry to hear that most of you are still recalling struggling with morning sickness :( I think mine might be starting to ease off now, I mostly had/have morning nausea and diarrhoea (nice!) rather than actual sickness so I've been very lucky really

Decided to take 'bump' pic number 2, I think I'm starting to thicken slightly..?

8+3 
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/34116B8F-BEF4-4C66-A022-C05ED9ECC6F4-30152-00001514969FCB55_zps8b3a13be.jpg

9+4
https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/332E5F45-E835-4418-9269-41612A4C834D-35874-0000455DD28C5539_zps8153c726.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

9 weekers!

just realized the babes on our tickers changed to real babies now lool


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

CUte bump Sugar: )


----------



## pollydolly

hey ladies hope everyone is alright! 
I'm 10 weeks on Monday, I feel like time had flown by but also gone really slowly haha! 
I've noticed alot of your symptoms tapering off, and so have mine! it all seems to be easing now so I'm sure it's a normal sign being as we're all going through it xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Where's MamaBear,hope she's alright.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Polly it's annoying to not have symptoms I need the reassurance lol


----------



## pollydolly

I agree!! totally! I'm trying to take comfort in the fact it seems very normal for them to appear & disappear around 9 weeks xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB well I am sure glad you don't have to wait so long for your apt. I bet you are excited that it is a lot sooner.

Sugar I can see the change. Very cute!

Polly I too like symptoms but I really don't like that I feel horrible, and for me it is mostly at night.

Yay for apt's today!! Please share.... even if it is just paper work.... for me this is my second and I don't remember what the Dr will be doing today.... just hoping to get the anti nausea


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Good luck aftg!!! 

I'm excited I'll be sure to update while I'm at the antenatal clinic I know it's going to be a long long long wait they tell me to come at 2:30 I guarantee I won't see a midwife till 3:30 that's OK though as long as I have my trusty phone keep me occupied Lol..


----------



## allforthegirl

I am going to take my iPad mini with me so I can read while I am waiting. Not too much longer now and I will be waiting in the waiting room...


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Good luck aftg! 

Let us know what Dr hotty says ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Ahhhh yes Dr Hottie


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My app was fine. My next one is on the 30th of august when I will be 16 weeks ish :) 
She was nice enough :) 

So how is everyone else doing... fill me in so I don't have to trawl through pages


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
Hope you're all well!
I've just come back from my first ultrasound (I'll post pics a little later). It was great, although the technician used pretty hot gel and was a little rough which wasn't the most comfortable! Shrimp is measuring 24mm from crown to rump (which is 9 weeks and 1 day). Heartbeat was 170. He/she even had a little wiggle and a roll on the monitor.

Appointment aside, I'm getting really frustrated with my cough at the moment. I've had it for 4 days now and its really freaking me out. I called a doctor a few days back and explained that I'm experiencing coughing fits after losing my voice the day before. He prescribed me an inhaler and said that I need to make an asthma check appointment after this bug has past. The problem is that back when I was 14 I had an appointment with my mum (where I took a peak flow test, which read low) and was prescribed a brown inhaler to take every morning. I never had another asthma related appointment after that. When my inhaler ran out I never replaced it. That was 8 years ago and I have since moved county. The current doctors have no record of any asthma.

When I mentioned my history to my midwife (during my booking appt) she just shrugged it off and said that I'd probably grown out of it anyway. The problem is that I now have this cough. I called the midwife and explained the cough and that the dr gave me an inhaler as I was unsure if I should use it (what if I don't have asthma? I don't want to use unnecessary medication). She said to only take the inhaler if I really needed it and to try to avoid using it. I'm still experiencing coughing fits which I eventually get over with time but don't know whether I should be using this inhaler? I'm worried that the coughing fits are bad for bubs (both through constant tummy tensing and a lack of oxygen). What would you ladies do? No health professional seems to give me a direct yes or no answer.


----------



## Cryssie

Bump pic. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130705_131025.jpg

And my short, dark hair which up because it's raining. Lol. Got off work early today I only had 9 kids. So I went to lunch with hubby and his buddy then came home to relax a bit before my parents bring Alek home. Zofran failed to work again today. Boo. Later I'll upload my pictures from last night to my facebook and maybe share one on here. :) 

Looking forward to seeing those u/s pics lady!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Your bump is adorable!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Right, nearly charged my phone so that I can upload some pics!

I have a question for any ladies that have had an abdominal ultrasound:
Did any of you find the tech a little heavy handed? I was asking her about how active baby is at 9 weeks and she randomly starts pressing hard on my tummy with the scanner and moves it really quickly left and right to encourage baby to move (it was quite uncomforatble as she was shaking by abdomen about)! I was a little horrified to be honest! I'd have been perfectly happy to leave baby be. A few minutes later our little baby rolled over (I think to escape the crazy tech!)


----------



## Cryssie

Techs are a bit heavy handed. But majority of them know what they're doing lol. When mine was doing my internal she was jerking it about talk about uncomfortable! But she is the only tech my dr has and she is the tech for two others on that floor (married to one of them) so she's good if they don't trust anyone else.


----------



## allforthegirl

Inhalers should be fine. I had one too last pg.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Cryssie said:


> Techs are a bit heavy handed. But majority of them know what they're doing lol. When mine was doing my internal she was jerking it about talk about uncomfortable! But she is the only tech my dr has and she is the tech for two others on that floor (married to one of them) so she's good if they don't trust anyone else.

Thanks Chrissie! Think I was just a little alarmed (especially as there was no actual reason to force baby to move). She pressed pretty hard too! Guess it's just one of those things I'll have to get used too! When's your next scan? I can see myself getting addicted to them!

Wahey! Finally got one of my scan pictures up!
 



Attached Files:







21354_10151592561432961_202748502_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## iseebabydust

I go for my first ob appointment Monday, can I expect a scan, maybe? I'll be 7+1...


----------



## Cryssie

My next scan is July 30th. I'll be 12+6.


----------



## allforthegirl

So I guess I may not be out of the woods for having a safe pg! 

Some of you know but some of you won't know this, so I will just re-explain my situation.

With my second birth I had a fluke thing happen to me, where the blood from the baby came back up into my blood and caused high antibodies to some of my baby's proteins. So when it came time for all the blood tests with #3 they found a very elevated level of this anti-kel which is very very very dangerous if the baby has that protein. The Dr up in the NWT had no clue what this was but new it was most likely going to end up badly, and they told me the whole time. Well it turned out that baby had that protein and the Dr freaked out even more. I was transferred to a Dr in the home town from where I lived, and he gave me amazing care. He was not all freaked out about it and new exactly what it was and how to deal with it. Wow did that put my mind to ease. 

So he monitored me very closely, and at one point his levels started to drop. So we had to travel to another province so that the baby may have a intro uterine blood transfusion. My little guy had two of them and wasn't expected to pull through just because he was delivered. There was a high risk that he would still need transfusions after birth. I was blessed with a beautiful baby boy that didn't need anything extra. He was a true miracle.

So then when I found out that I was PG with #4 we knew that there may be an issue. We went through all the testing and he came out clean, form the scary life threatening antibodies. And we delivered a healthy baby with out any issues. 

Now my levels are very elevated, which means that the three proteins that DH has (not as life threatening but still very well could pose a problem due to my high levels) still could cause baby to become anemic and pass. So it was explained that the odds are high, because baby has a 50% chance of getting each. So 50% chance to have s, 50% chance of e, and 50% chance of getting k. So the chance of getting at least one of them is very high!! *sigh*

The next step is for me to be reffered to a maternal specialist so I can be monitored very closely. There are two tests that they may try, a very new blood test that is still in the testing phase, or an amnio to find out what proteins baby will have. 

So I get to sit on the edge of my chair possibly my whole PG wondering if baby will make it tomorrow. I envy all of you that once you hit 12 weeks your risk is sooooo very low. :cry:

On a good note I did get to see baby again today. He whipped out a portable hand held u/s machine. Baby looked so cute! That part was awesome. sorry no photo from that little thing. One thing i did see on the screen was that the umbilical cord was on the right side of the machine so I guess that means that it is on the left side in real life.... So per the theory it should be a girl.:happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

Oh no aftg!! :( Hopefully they'll figure it out soon and baby'll be A-Okay!

Good thing you got to see the baby again, too! Maybe this means more u/s's? :) I know if this baby has the same issue that Alek did I'll be seeing her every few weeks, lol.


----------



## Cryssie

https://media-cache-ak2.pinimg.com/originals/71/3c/63/713c63e0fb1c6354748b81c628f3c7a3.jpg

Oh, and here's a picture I took from last night. <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Oh no aftg!! :( Hopefully they'll figure it out soon and baby'll be A-Okay!
> 
> Good thing you got to see the baby again, too! Maybe this means more u/s's? :) I know if this baby has the same issue that Alek did I'll be seeing her every few weeks, lol.

Yes it does mean that I will see baby a lot over the next 7 months.

Great photo Cryssie!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Aftg,I know baby is going to be just fine you done it before you can do it again! Baby is just giving doctors a good excuse for you to see her every now and then! Keep us updated on everything my love :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Until I get confirmation that the risk is only small I am going to my brains out. I just this part take too long. 

Oh and he asked me about the screening blood test and I refused. I am going to fight for this baby regardless of any chromosome issues!! Have any of figured out if you are doing it?? What are your thoughts?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Here they offer it for $200, I may have it done although I'm 23 and my chances are low, both my husband an I have no history of any chromosomal issue, I just want peace of mind and not worry or prepare for whatever life throws at me. I think it's all up to the parents if they want to have it done, for me personally I want to have all my kids before 30 that way I can focus more on my career and be done with having children.


----------



## Cryssie

I didn't have it done with Alek simply because I was so afraid of needles. I'm not gonna have it done with this one because if something is different, say downs, hubby would want to abort. He's already told me that with Alek so yeah.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow that's a lot. We don't have to pay for it, but it is optional. 

So we get set up and we are met with lots of rain this morning. Glad we have a nice big trailer so everyone fits in it.


----------



## Cryssie

And I'm like you, bmb. I want my kids before 30. And regardless what the baby is-girl or boy-we're done. Two is our limit lol. I'll be 27 the month after this baby is born so I think I did pretty good!


----------



## Cryssie

It rained all day yesterday from midnight to like 9pm. But Florida is notorious for rain during the summer.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I don't know if we'll have it done or not, but either way we will continue the pregnancy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> I didn't have it done with Alek simply because I was so afraid of needles. I'm not gonna have it done with this one because if something is different, say downs, hubby would want to abort. He's already told me that with Alek so yeah.

Yeah well isn't that the one of the reasons to get it? So you may have choice to abort? Well I'm not going to fight for this little one with all the constant testing then abort. Both DH and I agree that we will love this little one the way it comes. I already have Aspergers child we love him regardless and I feel we will do the same if this turns up with downs or what ever else.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'd never abort a child, I'm against it all the way, but I respect people decisions regardless. God will never give me something I cannot handle, and he knows ill never handle a child with a disability I'm not strong enough, I have a short temper and anger issues, so ill never cope that's just me, AFTG I admire your strength I really do, I wished to have half the strength you have.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cryssie, we have our mind set in 4 preferably 2 of each..but regardless of gender 4 is our limit.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I don't know if you would call me strong. I just deal. And don't say that you would be able to handle a child with a disability, you would be surprised what you can do. A child like that may help change the way you look at things. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh oh oh I love the anti nausea I was given. Other than making a tad bit more sleepy I feel great. I took one before bed and I feel awesome this morning. I think they are going to be my new best friend. :winkwink:


----------



## Cryssie

I have some thoughts on abortion but to abort a child because of downs I wouldn't. If I *truly* believed I couldn't handle it adoption would be a much better choice. Hubby is just weird lol.

I really can't wait to find out this baby's gender. It is going to sway my decision on a repeat section or not. And which Dr I wanna use..


----------



## allforthegirl

Why does gender sway your decision to have another section?


----------



## Cryssie

If it is a girl I want her born on the third to honor my grandmother.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh right I remember you say something about that.


----------



## Cryssie

Yeah out of all my family I was closest to my grandmother and uncle. My grandmother passed the year I graduated hs. My uncle passed February this year. So baby will regardless have the initials LA. Being due in February is just a sign.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I am having all the tests done for downs etc... I can't say what I would do given a positive result, as I believe it is impossible to judge an impossible situation before you are placed in it etc. 

Surely you wouldn't really CHOOSE to have a C section ?! (even if u have all ready had one) regardless off it being a special day ... ouch !


----------



## Cryssie

My section wasn't bad. I recovered quickly and was up waking around the next day with only one pill of Percocet. A few days after coming home I was just taking Tylenol. Plus that scores me 8 weeks leave instead of 6 lol.


----------



## Ladybuggz

AFTG- I'm sorry to hear that you may have a high risk pregnancy. Do you know when you can get some results and know for sure whether baby has any of the proteins? Hoping everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Ladybuggz

TMI-I just went for a number 2 which involved a teeny bit of straining and noticed pinky red spotting coming from my vagina. Anyone else had this? I'm wondering whether the spotting is a result if the straining and all the coughing lately.


----------



## Cryssie

Ladybuggz said:


> TMI-I just went for a number 2 which involved a teeny bit of straining and noticed pinky red spotting coming from my vagina. Anyone else had this? I'm wondering whether the spotting is a result if the straining and all the coughing lately.

I have. I'm so constipated that when I do go I tear and bleed there as well as spot a lil. Tmi here-I just tried going number 2 after not going for like 4 days and strained so hard I cried and couldn't finish ugh. I knew I should've taken the colace the dr told me to get sooner than now. Just took two though and it says it produces a bm within 12-72 hours. Nice.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

boobs are kinda sore again, its also getting uncomfortable to sleep on belly..


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girls something scary just happened I was wiping then a thick blob of very thick mucus came out streaked with a thin strip of blood..what is it I'm scared ??


----------



## Cryssie

It's probably nothing bmb! Have you strained lately?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

No I'm the opposite of straining Lol..sorry tmi... we havnt even dtd it was fresh blood.I'll ask my midwife tomorrow: (


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Isn't this the time when we can have some gloppy type CM because the plug is forming? HUGS. . .I wish everything didn't have to be so damn scary! Let us know what she says!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you white sox, I've been having lots of the cm but it with blood :shrug:


----------



## Cryssie

I haven't had any cm except for the stuff from my yeast infection. And luckily no spotting from my strain yesterday just a sore tummy all night at the movies. I was so worried I was jostling baby around from contracting my stomach. Bleh. But my nausea lets me know baby's ok. Lol. As sad as it is and I want it gone I like the reminder that it's still a strong pregnancy.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB what you described sounds like your cervix is changing. Sometimes as it moves and forms that plug what experienced can happen. I have from lots of other women that it is normal. Or at least turned out to be nothing.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I think I figured out where my weight is going and it is not on my tummy. Apparently it's going to my ass! The underwear I was wearing pre pg hardly covers it anymore and I feel like all I am doing is constantly pulling it out of my crack because they are being swallowed up. :rofl:


----------



## Cryssie

My thighs are getting bigger this time around. Didn't think that was possibly! My tummy is poking out like at 6 months! It's nice as long as no one asks how far along I am.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HAHA. . that's exactly how I feel Cryssie! As long as nobody asks how far along I am, I have an adorable baby bump. They'd pass out if they knew I was only 8 weeks. 

Sorry about your ass a4tg. . .LMAO! I think I've got the thigh issue myself.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Maybe I should be worried .... I still feel fine and no weight gain either lol.... Tbh it is quite early and I didn't even show with my first till 3rd tri lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies my hips were the first thing to start. My jeans still fit in the waist but they are hard to get past my hips then can't do them up ( well I can just can't sit :rolf:) because of my growing ass. My psychic friend said "well them girls sure do like to make our asses big!" I will take that as a good sign from her lol


----------



## Cryssie

Lol. I had a big butt with Alek. And then it kinda stayed. . So hopefully it won't get any bigger.


----------



## Cryssie

Spoke too soon about not spotting. Some orangey spotting just now. At least I know it's from yesterday's poo. Lol.


----------



## youngmamttc

Just got out of hosp with suspected appendicitis . Went in with vomiting and right sided pain. Wanted to keep me in 24 hours for observation but I figured I'd be more comfortable at home as we only live 2 mins away from hospital. My white blood cell count is 18.4 which is high! Have to go in tomorrow for a repeat draw but the pain is much less now so I'm hoping I just over did the walking and heat yesterday. Happy 9 weeks to us ladies who are there! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

youngmamttc said:


> Just got out of hosp with suspected appendicitis . Went in with vomiting and right sided pain. Wanted to keep me in 24 hours for observation but I figured I'd be more comfortable at home as we only live 2 mins away from hospital. My white blood cell count is 18.4 which is high! Have to go in tomorrow for a repeat draw but the pain is much less now so I'm hoping I just over did the walking and heat yesterday. Happy 9 weeks to us ladies who are there! Xx

Wow that sounds scary. I hope they figure things out for you. Did you at least get to see baby again?? Did they if the white blood cell count would affect the pg or not?


----------



## youngmamttc

He didn't say but he did say white blood cells raise slightly in pregnancy anyways so I think/ hope it'll be okay! They just want to check again as it will confirm appendicitis/ infection if it raises anymore. If it stay or drops then he'll be happy. I feel much better though xx


----------



## Cryssie

Scary! I've been having pinching/kicking (I know too early) feelings down below. And if I lay on either side for more than 5 minutes my nerves shoot pain down my backside. Bleh. I've been sleeping on my back more often than not now.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Oh my goodness I am so sick all I do is moan and cry :( I'm praying this ends soon I feel so miserable I can't function normally at all :( my dh has been wonderful cooking dinner and doing housework and the kids after working 12 hours a day I feel so guilty but everytime I move (or breathe) I throwup and the nausea is horrendous. If you guys could spare a prayer for me I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I hope you get better soon MasonBaby :hugs: it's great having a supportive DH you're lucky, have you spoken to your doctor about some medication? Maybe that can help you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## youngmamttc

Hope you feel better soon masons! Its great that your DH is being so supportive!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Today was my midwife appt, useless really, she asked a bunch of questions she weighed me and filled out the antenatal card, and gave me a stack of pamphlets, she also gave me a pathology referral for all the blood tests I need to have done which I couldn't do today because by the time she saw me the path clinic was closed which was annoying, I have to go tomorrow to do it, she also gave me an ultrasound referral which I still have to call and make an appointment,I'm going again in 4 weeks time. I want to go at 12 weeks to see if babe is growing well, plus I want to see it squirm and do summersaults lol.i asked her about the spotting she said it was normal as long as I'm not gushing any blood heaven forbid!! She said sometimes the cervix is very delicate and any bump can cause a blood vessel to burst. I also have a private gender ultrasound booked for when I get to 17 weeks hopefully. That's when we go and buy his/hers very first outfit!! Exciting. I hope you ladies had a good day.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YoungM~ That sounds frightening, for sure! I hope your white count goes down and it's not appendicitis! 

Masonsbaby~ You have had such a time of it with the sickness! Sending thoughts and prayers. I hope this portion is over very soon for you!

BMB~ I have my first appt today as well and expect it to be about as exciting as yours. UGH. I am nervous because it's a new doctor and office so I don't know her and am not sure how she'll be about my age or my weight or whatever. 

Feeling pretty nauseated today and I'm not looking forward to going out during the high heat of the day. yuck!


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonbaby of course I will. Sounds like you may need another trip to the ER for fluids or some relief. At least I would if I was you. And as all these lovely ladies said I'm glad your husband is helping you out so much!! 

BMB well at least you got things started. Next apt will be a lot more fun. 

Wow my dreams last night. At one point I was crying I was so upset. Nothing about baby, but about hubby. I guess it was because he left for work last night and I am with my monkeys for at least five days on my own. I'm just thankful I have my girlfriend here with her boys.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

AFTG my lovelie how are you feeling today :) 3 more days and you're in 2 digits yay!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Best of luck white sox!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> AFTG my lovelie how are you feeling today :) 3 more days and you're in 2 digits yay!!

I'm tired and irritable. There was more pinching and pulling last night. My boobs are very tender. I'm not overly nauseous but an incling that I may need another pill this aft. Other than that I'm good lol. Yes time is creeping up on me for sure.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Eugh! This is a TMI warning but I went for a number 2 earlier (and spent longer on the loo than expected) and I think I experienced a hot flush! My head and chest randomly felt absolutely boiling, I felt lightheaded and exhausted! The worst part was that I was stuck on the loo so couldn't grab a glass of water! I only had a dress on and the bathroom wasn't particularly warm either. Anyone else had this happen? I haven't experienced any other hot flushes as far as I know. At one point I thought I was going to pass out on the toilet!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

The only times I've experienced the flushing like that was when I had a drop in blood pressure or possibly a drop in sugar. 
Speaking of hot flashes though, since I'm already 42, I could very conceivably have hot flashes and peri menopause while caring for a toddler. HAHA. . .


----------



## Ladybuggz

Maybe mine was blood pressure related...the moment I stood up I felt a billion times better. Weird!


----------



## Cryssie

Hi ladies. I woke up with little to no nausea this morning and started freaking out lol. It's back tho. Not bad but enough. I spotted again this morning from straining last night's poo. Anyone know if it's okay to take stool softener daily? 

I cannot stomach meat unless it's an Italian bmt from subway lol. Anything else I can only eat a few bites and that's it! It's driving me crazy. With Alek I couldn't eat cheese. I love country style Mac and cheese right now. I dunno. it's frustrating. 

On a positive note I think hubby will finally get laid tonight lol.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Cryssie said:


> Hi ladies. I woke up with little to no nausea this morning and started freaking out lol. It's back tho. Not bad but enough. I spotted again this morning from straining last night's poo. Anyone know if it's okay to take stool softener daily?
> 
> I cannot stomach meat unless it's an Italian bmt from subway lol. Anything else I can only eat a few bites and that's it! It's driving me crazy. With Alek I couldn't eat cheese. I love country style Mac and cheese right now. I dunno. it's frustrating.
> 
> On a positive note I think hubby will finally get laid tonight lol.

Snap! I'm having big issues with meat too. I feel sick at the thought of it! I've tried both red and white meats but can't bare the texture (weird I know). My doctors have asked me to come in for further blood tests as my haemoglobin level was borderline (which I think may indicate slight anaemia). I'm surprised to say the least as my prenatal contains 100-200% of the RDA. Guess I'll need to eat that meat anyway :dohh:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

The idea of meat makes me feel sick as well. I'm ALL about Mac and Cheese and mashed potatoes though. (I know, real healthy) lol I can do chicken breast in salads at least. 

Back from my first appointment and I get to have a scan Wed morning to check dates because of my previous m/c's! I'm so excited. Otherwise it was the normal boring appt.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

PS. I think hubby will finally get laid after my u/s Wednesday. ;) I'm horrible, I know!


----------



## Cryssie

Found out today that a co worker is pregnant. She's a day ahead of me due date wise. Her youngest is 9 and her oldest will be 21 in Nov. But she says she'll be going at 2 weeks before her due date. Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

I can eat meat but not tons of it. Chicken has not been as appetizing. But I am in love with cheese lol. Though it is the headache I am battling with today. It's BAAAAAD!!


----------



## sugarpuff

I've just had a phonecall from my husband to tell me that his boss is sending him to Australia for 5+ weeks, tomorrow. I'm so upset at the lack of notice - he was originally supposed to go in february and it kept getting pushed back and now he's going to miss the scan next week :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh that sucks sugar. I'm sure he will get to see others when he's back. 

This morning I woke up to this headache again. Seriously. This. Sucks. I'm sure what I can do to help it. But I am going to have a cup of coffee today to see if that helps. Tylenol doesn't hardly touch it. I wish I could take an Advil :cry:


----------



## Cryssie

I'm so over work today. Can't wait til I go back to getting out early at the end of the month.

I'm addicted to sour patch watermelon. Hubby says I'm gonna be diabetic this pregnancy. :-/


----------



## sugarpuff

Well after having my minor freak out today we decided to book a last minute private scan and I'm now measuring ahead - due 1st February !

https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/445D17E2-8B91-4ACC-B730-440A768A21EF-38339-000019BF8CEDF45E_zpsd2f38fe1.jpg


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Awesome news sugar!! I'm sorry your hubby is leaving for so long but SO glad you got the scan!


----------



## Ladybuggz

sugarpuff- What a GREAT scan photo! It's so clear! Do you mind if I ask if it were abdominal or trans?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, I'm having digestion problems whenever I eat something I run to the loo. I'm not feeling very well really. I can't eat meat or chicken or any cheeses, only thing I can eat are berries .I'm starving this Isn't me at all! I have an ultrasound booked for the 16th of this month. It's exciting!


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby looked at me during dinner and said "yup can tell you're pregnant. Eating red sauce on spaghetti."

I only like red sauce while I'm pregnant lol. And tonight I made sketti with meatballs and actually ate 4! Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

That doesn't sound good. I hope you feel better soon. Try an eat a banana. They should help with that.


----------



## Cryssie

Doublepost. 

Anyone else having horrid back pain? Oh and I just remember a crazy preggo dream! 

I dreamt that we found out on the 30 th that it was a girl and every u/s after it was a girl. When she was born at 3 months I got her ears pierced. When I went to change her diaper.. it looked like she had a penis. But it wasn't shaped like one just a long flap of skin and then her vag. Lol. I asked hubby what he thought it meant. Then he told Mr he had some funny dreams last night. 

First he took Alek to a river and either lost him or he for kidnapped. Them the second dream I left him. Then the third we found out the baby's sex and he said it felt so real but he won't tell me what it was. Bleh.


----------



## allforthegirl

My dreams are all over the place too. They can be very scary at times. And others just really make me shake my head. 

We have been having a good time camping with our friends. I'm so glad the ms pills are working. I couldn't imagine how I'd feel these last two days without it. The real test will be be me at the beach for a full day at close 30C. May just be me sitting in the water the whole time lol.


----------



## sugarpuff

Ladybuggz said:


> sugarpuff- What a GREAT scan photo! It's so clear! Do you mind if I ask if it were abdominal or trans?

It was abdominal but with an utterly massive bladder ! Even my 6 week scan was abdominal and they saw everything fine, they don't seem to bother with t/v with me for some reason


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No back pain over here.. however I do feel as though I am starting to "pop" 

9 days till my first scan :) !!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

feeling like shit...


----------



## Cryssie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> feeling like shit...

Me too. Woke up nauseous and dizzy. Dry heaving everytime I move. Now I'm making myself late for work thanks to an emergency trip to the bathroom to poo. Ugh.


----------



## youngmamttc

Just back from midwifes. Ive so far been given the go ahead for my home birth!! I need to see the consultant because of my BMI and i'll get two extra scans at 32 & 36 weeks.


----------



## sugarpuff

youngmamttc said:


> Just back from midwifes. Ive so far been given the go ahead for my home birth!! I need to see the consultant because of my BMI and i'll get two extra scans at 32 & 36 weeks.

Brilliant news :happydance: I'm so jealous, I'm not allowed one, boo :growlmad:


----------



## sugarpuff

Oh I forgot to ask, BMB can I have my due date changed to the 1st Feb ? I'm currently on the 3rd Feb, although it may change again next week ! Thanky :flower:


----------



## youngmamttc

sugarpuff said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> Just back from midwifes. Ive so far been given the go ahead for my home birth!! I need to see the consultant because of my BMI and i'll get two extra scans at 32 & 36 weeks.
> 
> Brilliant news :happydance: I'm so jealous, I'm not allowed one, boo :growlmad:Click to expand...


Oh no how comes?!


----------



## allforthegirl

Don't feel too badly I won't be having a home birth either. But I do plan on this time labouring at home a lot longer.


----------



## youngmamttc

Yeah mines not set in stone yet either until we see how pregnancy goes on and how 20 week scan is but i laboured until 8cm with my daughter at home and was much more comfortable


----------



## sugarpuff

I had an emcs last time and my baby was iugr so apparently I'm high risk and they're saying that I'm not allowed. If this baby continues to measure correctly I may try to fight them though... Although in all fairness I may end up with an accidental home birth - I got fully dilated in just under two hours from waters breaking and contractions beginning shortly after, so I may not make it to hospital in time ! (Fingers crossed :haha: )


----------



## youngmamttc

Well if it happens at home what can they do ey? 

Good luck though hun hope it all goes how you want!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
Exciting reading about all the birth plans going on! This is my first so I feel like I don't have much of a clue about anything. Due to my anxiety my issues with birth mainly lie with a fear of complications. I always seem to see these horror stories where women are left giving birth vaginally when they need a csection, so the baby is deprived of oxygen. I'd say that's my greatest fear, that baby gets stuck or distressed and doesn't receive oxygen. I'm keeping my options open at the moment. Hubs family tend to have huge babies (9lbs +) and I'm only little so a natural birth might be out of the question anyway.

Also, is it normal to have an appointment with a consultant in a month times? I've had a letter through the post regarding a consultant appointment on the 5th August and I'm not really sure what it's for! Do you discuss birth plans this early?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF here. . .had my scan! Strong heartbeat, baby measured 9 weeks 1 day and I'm 9 weeks today. YAY!!!! 

(sorry if you're reading this in more than one place!) :)

I'm sorry you ladies aren't feeling well this morning. I felt great until I ate lunch, now I'm trying to keep it down as I have a hair appointment in an hour. 

No chance of a home birth for me. My last was premature (34 weeks) and I spent 10 weeks on bedrest ahead of time.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF here. . .had my scan! Strong heartbeat, baby measured 9 weeks 1 day and I'm 9 weeks today. YAY!!!!
> 
> (sorry if you're reading this in more than one place!) :)
> 
> I'm sorry you ladies aren't feeling well this morning. I felt great until I ate lunch, now I'm trying to keep it down as I have a hair appointment in an hour.
> 
> No chance of a home birth for me. My last was premature (34 weeks) and I spent 10 weeks on bedrest ahead of time.

Congrats on a healthy happy scan, it definitely helps to reassure! My baby measured a day ahead too, I've changed my ticker so I hope he/she still measures a day ahead at my next scan!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had a letter from my doctors office yesterday. From my doctor to say that my midwife has requested I have shared care, so he has referred me to a consultant obstetrician. 

Waste of time if you ask me... they are useless and it is just time I could be spending talking to my midwife lol! or eating cake haha 

Am I the only one on here left to have a scan ?! lmao... oh well 9 days or 8 to go I have lost track. 

Had a really horrible dream last night I had twins lol, i'm not too worried though as I am the direct opposite of all the "general" twin statistics lol. Short, young, not overweight, (okay maybe a few pounds lol) etc etc but it still freaked me out lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

sugarpuff said:


> Oh I forgot to ask, BMB can I have my due date changed to the 1st Feb ? I'm currently on the 3rd Feb, although it may change again next week ! Thanky :flower:

:thumbup:done


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Feeling poopy! :)

Hope you girls are having a better day :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Here's my bump

https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=642327&stc=1&d=1373551447


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Yay for double digits!!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies,
I'm having a crappy day today! Non-stop crying over my OCD issues. I just feel so fed up with it all. I can't continue with this OCD, it's making my life a misery (I've pretty much freaked myself out twice today over an irrational toxo fear and got myself into a state). I'm just done with all this OCD crap. When I'm not freaking out I'm feeling awful for getting into a state in the first place, it leaves me feeling so dissapointed with myself and guilty. I'm still awaiting my first CBT session which hasn't helped as I've been waiting for about 3 weeks (in which my issues spiralled). I just feel that I'm done with all this worry, I'm physically too exhausted to continue this OCD rubbish.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm so sorry Ladybuggz! I have a daughter that really struggles with OCD. Are there meds you can take that are safe for the baby to at least take the edge off??

A4TG, I don't see the bump! Is it just me? LOL! Congrats on double digits! WOOT!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oops I will try again. I am on my phone while camping.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my I'm not sure why it is sideways lol

Oh in not having a very good day. It is very humid here. Yuck. I'm just thankful to my good friend, she is watching my three older ones as I'm at a laundry mat so my kids can wear some clean clothes lol


----------



## Ladybuggz

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I'm so sorry Ladybuggz! I have a daughter that really struggles with OCD. Are there meds you can take that are safe for the baby to at least take the edge off??
> 
> A4TG, I don't see the bump! Is it just me? LOL! Congrats on double digits! WOOT!

My doctor mentioned medication briefly when I first approached her with my anxiety/ocd troubles but said to try counselling etc first. I'm more than happy to give counselling ago first, it's just taking a really long time to arrange. My local mental health support centres/groups are extremely busy at the moment, there's quite a waiting list. I spoke to someone today to explain that I really am struggling at the moment and they've agreed to try and get me some counselling sooner rather than later (as the more time that passes, the worse my ocd tends to become).


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybugs I would hope so. Like hello you have someone else to worry about other than your own well being. That should take presidence. I think anyways. 

I sure it moves more quickly for you.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie I haven't seen you post for a bit I hope all is well with you. Thinking about my dear. 

BMB I hope you have a better day today!!


----------



## Cryssie

My day went from okay to hell to complete shit. I asked to come in later thanks to my episode yesterday. So I go in at 9 no lunch and get off at 5.

So I go in. Everything's good until s kid doesn't want to come to the rug and I'm chasing her around the room. They're 4. They should listen at least some of the damn time. She finally dues and all is ok until lunch. I literally had to pull one not off of an another. Ugh. Finally. Nap. Two hours of quiet. Yeah right. Two kids decided to make noises. Ok. After nap only 3 hours to go. I get pulled out of my room and thrown into toddlers which is ok I love them but my body isn't used to running around cleaning up toys. Then when I go to get my things the teacher who took over my room asked if I was taking out my trash. Ugh. I'm really happy I didn't have to mop on top of all this tonight. My back and stomach hurt and the whole way home i was trying not to puke in my lap.

Get home and my parents drop off Alek which my dogs go nuts and I throw them outside. I was nauseous and trying not to cry and I still had to make dinner. My back still hurts but my tummy feels better. 8 o'clock needs to hurry up and get here so hubby can be home.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow girl that sound rough. I'm sorry you are having a crap day but it will get better.


----------



## Cryssie

I hope so. Two tougher kids are leaving tomorrow. But that still leaves me with 4 more. It's something I love to do but some days I live for coming home to one two year old instead of dealing with up to 20 four year olds. Lol. 

Still feel like crying but I think that's just hormones now. My back is still sore but Alek has been good about letting mommy lie on the couch. I *LOVE* his leap pad lol.


----------



## Cryssie

Well hormones took over and I started crying when we were putting Alek to bed. Hubby bluntly said to me "if you're going to cry at least go someplace else, does he really need to see you?" Really!? So I get up and come back to the living room and of course I'm crying harder thanks to being pissed off. Alek runs out after me so I pick him up and hug him crying and he tries to make me laugh by making his driving noises. Lol. Hubby comes to get him and puts him to bed then comes out and I snap. He says he saw valid point in his question and because I can't give him an answer as to why I should cry in front of Alek he stands right. Wtf. As if my day could get any worse! I just wanna scream.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Men can be dickheads, 

DH was on the phone to his mother, so she was saying that she wanted to buy me some maternity clothes, so infront of me he tells her make sure you get 2-3 sizes bigger as she's already pudgy! Wtf I was going to throw up at what he said he ruined my whole day, was it really necessary for him to Hurt my feeling like that, ever since he quit smoking he's gained 25 kg since January and he doesn't seem to stop, he doesn't see me going around making cruel remarks like that! 

Still not talking to him, made him sleep on the couch, because I can't stand his smell..!


----------



## Cryssie

Lol. I can't stand hubbys breath but he hates when I say it not pregnant so I dunno what he'd say now. Why can't men (especially those that already have a kid or more) be more understanding and sympathetic while we're carrying their children!? I really wish he could experience my day.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow ladies your men are not sounding very nice today. Maybe some of us BnB ladies need to woop some bad dh's!! 

So got a call from the specialist today. Have an apt on the 23rd. Now I'm scared.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs all around! Sounds like a rough day.


----------



## youngmamttc

So sorry your all putting up with grump DH's. Does anyone else think they get very hormonal during pregnancy?! I know my DH is, his mums noticed too. He bites my head off for anything but 90% of the time hes sweet xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I think mine thinks he should have special treatment like he is pg. Napping when he's home. Sitting with his feet up all the time. When ever I mention how I'm feeling he says yup that much sums it up how I feel lol

Ohhhhhhh I forgot to tell you about DH strange craving the other day lmao. He was putting buttery flavoured margarine on everything including his carrots. :rofl: it was so gross. I'm glad he is having them not me. :rofl:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cute bump AFTG!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm feeling just fat cause I'm not feeling baby AT ALL! 

I had a momentary thought that I would tell my mom. Then it passed. I need more info from the Dr.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've actually not felt very sick for several days then last night BAM running for the bathroom. I have some random pain at the top of my stomach, almost under my ribs on the left side that started last night and was quite annoying all night long. I'm sure the puking didn't help. If it had started after that I'd say pulled muscle, that's how it feels. Anyone have an idea? LOL! I know we can't worry about every ache, but it's hard not to!

On a side note, my poor hubby finally got lucky this morning. It's been a long haul, for some reason I had to wait until I saw the hb. 

I'm totally feeling fat, the fat just seems to have taken a different shape, more protruding at the bottom of my stomach.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sorry my dear not sure. I think I would say pulled muscle too. Not sure. 

So I guess I will be getting two u/s the week after camping. One when I see the new specialist and then one on the 26th for the nucal. I'm not looking forward to the constant scans.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fingers crossed for you! Sure hope all is well with your bean!!


----------



## sugarpuff

Lovely bump aftg, I hope your scans/appointments go well :hugs:

It's weird having my husband on the other side of the world (at least I don't have to deal with a grumpy husband !), my daughter really misses him and keeps asking when he's coming home :(

On a side note I just realised that I can feel my uterus now, whoop whoop !


----------



## Ladybuggz

How do you feel where your uterus is? I'm a little clueless!


----------



## sugarpuff

Ladybuggz said:


> How do you feel where your uterus is? I'm a little clueless!

If you gently press your belly just above your pubic bone, normally your belly is soft, but as your uterus rises you can feel it as a smooth round more hard thing just above the bone :flower:


----------



## Cryssie

Today was better than thank goodness. I'm just sleepy that's all. Had to take a zofran this morning to. Now we're just waiting on pizza for dinner lol. Hubby had a friend over so all the boys are preoccupied with video games. Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I went to the beach and as I was changing there was a tiny bit of dried blood on my underwear. My tummy in that area is very tender today too. I can't help bit worry something is wrong.


----------



## Cryssie

Did you have anymore since then? Or any cramps?


----------



## Cryssie

Just had a scare myself. Really strong/bad cramps all over my belly. They felt like gas/poo cramps but I just got done going. I guess I need to go again. My poor butt lol. But nothing's coming this time. Ugh.

Edit.

Tmi but it came and it came as diarrhea omgoodness. Hopefully the pain will go away now. I was seriously considering leaving hubby's friend with Alek and going to the er.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I hope it's nothing to worry about AFTG, I had some too and it's gone now.

I woke up today with a sore throat and aching body , my son had his room upside down with nail polish on the cupboards I sat down and cried, my house is a total mess because I can't get up my upper back is crippled and I'm just exhausted. I'm going to start sending him to daycare I can't handle this anymore. He's a total menace.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Did you have anymore since then? Or any cramps?

I didn't have anymore. It was such a small amount. Do you think climbing a really big hill would do it?? It was a really tuff climb for some reason today. I did it the other day and it didn't seem as hard. 

I hope things settle down for you. Are the cramps constant or getting worse?




BlueMoonBubba said:


> I hope it's nothing to worry about AFTG, I had some too and it's gone now.
> 
> I woke up today with a sore throat and aching body , my son had his room upside down with nail polish on the cupboards I sat down and cried, my house is a total mess because I can't get up my upper back is crippled and I'm just exhausted. I'm going to start sending him to daycare I can't handle this anymore. He's a total menace.

I have had days like that. This is just a stage that we as moms have all of the sudden change our game when it comes to childproofing. 

Mine found permanent marker and coloured on himself and hardwood floor(which stained the varnish). It sees to happen when we most tired.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
Allforthegirl- Was the spotting old blood? Or did it look fresher? Did you notice it quite soon after walking the hill? If you're able to, I'd probably give a midwife or GP a quick call to get some advice and reassurance. I had pink/red spotting a week ago (from going to the loo), so I think spotting can be quite common still. I'd probably take it easy today, try to rest up :flower:

Cryssie- Don't you hate diarrhea! I'm amazed at how much pregnancy effects our bowels! I'm either constipated or needing to go more than once a day! I remember really panicing about some sore cramps a few weeks back but turned out I just needed the loo too.

I had a pretty crappy night. I head to bed exhausted, turn the bedroom light on and discover hundreds of ants!!! They're everywhere:the door frame, bed, carpets, walls, bedside table, etc. I was out most of the day and spent the evening in the living room, had no clue! Hubs went camping a few hundred miles away with some friends and I'm freaked out by creepy crawlies (I don't mind the odd ant, just not a whole colony). It got to 2am and I decided that I was going to have to sleep on the teeny sofa (which desperately needs replacing) in the living room. I didn't sleep much at all. I tossed and turned, felt uncomfy and kept getting pins and needles. When I occasionally micronapped I kept dreaming of ants! Needless to say, todays gonna be a trying day. Plus, I need to kill hundreds of bugs so I can sleep in the bed at some point.


----------



## Cryssie

The cramps subsided when I laid down for the night. 

The hill probably did it if it was strenuous. I know the first time I had to mop my room at work I spotted cos I pushed myself too hard. Now it doesn't bother me except I get really hot. Lol.


----------



## Cryssie

Lady- I had a dream with my first that ants were carrying cinnamon toast crunch across the ceiling lol.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Cryssie said:


> Lady- I had a dream with my first that ants were carrying cinnamon toast crunch across the ceiling lol.

Really? That's so random! Lately I wake up in the middle of the night and think I see loads of spiders and webs on the ceiling but as I'm still half asleep don't really care :haha: It happens quite often actually. Weird!


----------



## Cryssie

I wake up and think things are crawling out of the air bent in our room at night with this one.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Can you say a little prayer for me and the babe please? I've had pretty severe stomach pain since Thursday night, felt like gallbladder attacks I have had in the past but a bit more to the left than the right. I broke down and went to ER this morning. White count elevated a bit but everything else looks normal. I've had 2 doses of morphine and zofran and am still in pain. They sent me home to wait and see if it gets worse or not. They said could be infection, could be ulcer. . .who knows. They sent me home with scripts for zofran, percocet and protonix. I have to weigh the risks with the pain to decide if I should take them apparently. Just want to feel better and know that the baby is still safe. We have a 4 hour drive Monday to pick up the girls in Denver. Sorry to write a book, I'm drugged up on morphine and emotional. Prayers please.

(I'm double posting if you see this on another thread sorry!)


----------



## youngmamttc

Prayers sent your way. Just to let you know its normal for white blood cell to elevate in pregnancy hun. I was in ER last week with stomach pains and high white blood count but my midwife and all doctors said white blood cells raise in pregnancy anyways. 

Hope all is okay with you and baby xx


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Whitesox,
Sending a prayer and hugs your way x Hopefully you'll feel a little better soon.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow on top of my exhaustion, ms is being a bugger too. In a way I am thank you for a rainy day here.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

The pain is FINALLY easing up. WHEW! Thanks for the thoughts. Nausea in FULL force, but it's probably just m/s flaring. 

I'm sorry you're not feeling the best a4tg! It's been so hot here I just have all the blinds closed and the air on. I'm not even sure how it is outside. LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

My kids are going to love me because tonight they are left to them selves for supper and eating junk food. I'm just can hardly get out of bed. I'm am sooooo tired.


----------



## Cryssie

Aww. I was nauseous all night and forgot my pills at home. Eating slowly helped. Now it's storming again. . And I'm about ready for bed.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, so I haven't had anything to eat for the passed 3 days my throat is swollen and it's so painful, I couldn't sleep yesterday,my whole body was aching,I hate this feeling I'm sick to my stomach worst thing is I can't throw up, if I can throw up maybe I'd feel better :( I'm feel like shit..


Hope you girls are having a better day. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

If you aren't eating and sick I'd say take a trip into the dr. I'm sure that you will end up with something to help with that nasty cold. In sorry your feeling awful. 

It seems to be trend, all of us feeling horrible. Wonder if we all are trying to do too much. Or maybe it is just that our bodies are working that much harder at developing our babes!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Awwww girls im sorry you're all feeling crappy -me 2!! 
Hope U feel better soon I still have terrible me have lost some weight now so hopefully it goes soon
Where's mamabear?


----------



## MamaBear93

I am here lol. Just stalking. Not feeling well and my mother came to visit for two weeks to give me a bit of a break from DD while this MS cripples me.

I had my first OB appointment and we heard the HB on the doppler :D

They decided to not do the second ultrasound so soon but I have another scheduled for the 23rd. Doc changed my EDD based on LMP so I am now officially due Feb. 5th which makes my next ultrasound 11+6 :D 

How are you ladies feeling? any one else have any serious problems with food aversions? I can not stand the thought of chicken! BLEH! I normally love it but now just thinking of it makes me gag.


----------



## Cryssie

Oh yeah, bmb can you change mine to Feb 5th too? They're definitely going off my lmp since I was ahead.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Lots of sickies at this stage of our pg's! I hope today is a better day all around. 

I'm feeling better than I was yesterday for sure. I can breathe without pain so a huge step in the right direction and I slept last night. For me to follow a gallbladder loving type diet I basically can eat fruits and veggies, only organic and some cold water fish. No fat, no fast food, no fried food, no dairy, no gluten, no red meat or chicken. I'm just having broth and fruit right now but will need some substantial food sometime today. Maybe this is a signal from my body to stop eating crap. Since pg, I have eaten so many things that I had cut from my diet. Sigh. . .hoping to see my OB and check on the babe this week since taking the pain medicine.


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else's lower tummy really tender? I feel I have to be very carful of how I move, on fear of doing something to make it worse. I cannot sit up normally I actually have to get out of bed sideways.


----------



## Cryssie

Kinda tender.

My cervix must be up or something. Hubby insisted on sex this am and it didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Cryssie

Oh and 10 week bump pic:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130714_085136.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Cute bump Cryssie! But where was your smile?? Lol :winkwink:


----------



## Cryssie

Lol. Yeah I was too focused on getting the shot. Oy and you can see my breakout! It's horrible. . Should've cropped my head out. Lol. >.<


----------



## Cryssie

Double post.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Bit worried as I am now seeing red when I wipe (sorry tmi) just wanted somewhere to feel sorry for myself as I don't want to say anything to oh yet :(


----------



## youngmamttc

Hope all is okay Rhi_Rhi!


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope it turns out to be nothing my dear. I'm having the same thing at the moment. I am hoping it is just your bodies changing into the next trimester


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fingers crossed for you Rhi!

Love the baby bump! :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Bit worried as I am now seeing red when I wipe (sorry tmi) just wanted somewhere to feel sorry for myself as I don't want to say anything to oh yet :(

:hugs:i had that too, i asked my midwife she told me not to worry because the cervix is so vascular and bump can break a vessel causing it to bleed. as long as your not having clots you should be ok :)



Cryssie said:


> Oh and 10 week bump pic:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130714_085136.jpg

very cute :thumbup:



allforthegirl said:


> Anyone else's lower tummy really tender? I feel I have to be very carful of how I move, on fear of doing something to make it worse. I cannot sit up normally I actually have to get out of bed sideways.

i was getting out of bed the other day when i had the worst stitch down low and i tough i had torn a muscle it ached all day, i guess its from all the stretching the uterus is going through:thumbup:


i changed your dates girls :flower:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks girls :)it isn't happening now, tbh I don't know if I could have done it by over doing it a bit? I spent a good few hours in my loft (attic?) Which here is basically a small hatch in the ceiling and I had to pull myself up and through and my loft isn't boarded so u have to balance on roofing beams etc... Just explaining as on TV american lofts look a lot different haha. But yeah it was hard going (moving boxes etc) and then I bled a little. Either way I'm going to forget about tidying it up now lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Also nice bump pic =)


----------



## archangel24

It's definitely important to take it easy in the beginning, when i overdo it in teh gardenor yard i always get a bit of spotting.


----------



## youngmamttc

I just got my new scan date. Its the 6th august and i'll be 13+2 :) Hope it hurries up! xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Waahayy :) I have my first one this weekend but only because I booked a private one. I was afraid we were going to be on our holidays when we got the nhs one. (go away the day before turning 13 weeks) typically after booking the private one the date came through and it is a few days before we go away lol! oh well eh ! Will be 10 weeks 6 on saturday when I get have it done... hoping it is not going to be rubbish lol. Sounds awful but I don't think they look like much until the 12 week one do they ? just white fuzz lol


----------



## youngmamttc

No i think they look like a little baby with stubby arms at 10 weeks so you should see something that resembles a baby. Google image it :) xx


----------



## allforthegirl

They should look like a full formed miniature of what will come out. I think you will enjoy it. It will only be fuzzy if they use a more basic machine lol. You are paying so I'm sure it will be one that is better model, well you'd hope anyways.


----------



## sugarpuff

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Waahayy :) I have my first one this weekend but only because I booked a private one. I was afraid we were going to be on our holidays when we got the nhs one. (go away the day before turning 13 weeks) typically after booking the private one the date came through and it is a few days before we go away lol! oh well eh ! Will be 10 weeks 6 on saturday when I get have it done... hoping it is not going to be rubbish lol. Sounds awful but I don't think they look like much until the 12 week one do they ? just white fuzz lol

I had a scan last week at 10+4 and it was a proper wiggly baby, it kept arching it's back, hiccuping and waving it's arms and legs :cloud9:


----------



## Cryssie

I want an u/s before the 30th! Wahh. I want to know baby's ok. :(


----------



## Cryssie

Double post.


----------



## allforthegirl

When is your next u/s Cryssie?


----------



## Cryssie

The 30th. Two weeks tomorrow.


----------



## allforthegirl

Why so late if you are "technically" ahead of me with your EDD?


----------



## Cryssie

That's when they scheduled my scan for the heart/cord and gender.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

How would they know the gender so early or is it just the nub?


----------



## Cryssie

She says I'll be told then. Not taking it to heart tho.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm hoping ill find out if I get the genetic blood test or amnio.


----------



## Cryssie

The genetic blood test, is that the cvs blood work? I was thinking about it. But I dunno.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm not sure what it is called, my dr just mentioned that it was still in the testing stage and nothing is 100% proven yet with this test. Still in the testing phase I think he said, my memory is really bad at the moment. He did say that they are finding that there are traces baby's blood is actually in our blood stream. Where certain test can be preformed to find closer proof to things like downs or other chromosome problems but it not the routine test for maternal screening.


----------



## Cryssie

Huh. That's kinda cool.


----------



## allforthegirl

I will let you know what they are planning in doing. 

OMG ms is back. Mainly at night. But still I'm sitting wondering if the next burp is just going to come up. I tried to just take some tums and that has done nothing for me. My pills are just sorta taking the edge off. But it still feel like something is at the back of my throat. That's reflux isn't it??


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Saw bub today!!! Good strong heartbeat at 176 bpm. We saw it wiggle cutest thing ever. My new edd is 10/2/2014 im sticking with my ticker thougg,but she said everything was looking great couldn't be much happier,I'll post a pic when I go pic up the results and report.


----------



## sugarpuff

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Saw bub today!!! Good strong heartbeat at 176 bpm. We saw it wiggle cutest thing ever. My new edd is 10/2/2014 im sticking with my ticker thougg,but she said everything was looking great couldn't be much happier,I'll post a pic when I go pic up the results and report.

Yay lovely ! Can't wait to see the photo :happydance:

I've got my official dating scan in 4 hours, eeee ! Although I'm a bit bummed that I have to take my mother in law rather than my husband with me :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY BMB! I'm so happy for you!!

A4TG, sounds like reflux to me. Makes me so gaggy. . .ick

I'm sorry your hubby can't be with you sugarpuff! That would suck.


----------



## sugarpuff

Rahh scary baby :haha:

https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/fleapoo/d8e1cc4a-ab4a-454f-a598-95edfc532c4d_zpsfdc8c9b0.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Yay for the great scans!!! Sugar great pic! BMB can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats on all the scan ! I now must be the only one who hasn't had one ?!! ahah or second to last at least. So jealous :( 

3 days !


----------



## allforthegirl

Not long now Rhi


----------



## Ladybuggz

Lovely scan photo Sugar! I've got my 12 week scan on Monday and can't wait!

So my appetite is awful at the moment. The weathers unusually warm in the UK right now, all I want to eat is potato salad and Heinz sandwich spread. I slept 12 hours today (exhausted) so didn't eat breakfast either. Think I might just have to eat lots of little snacks instead. 

Also, random question but does anyone know whether Hummus is safe to eat? I've been eating it since pregnancy and have a terrible craving but read conflicting advice online :/


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I didn't even know hummus was contradictory! Goodness! I will have to check as well. I just ate some yesterday, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I didn't even know hummus was contradictory! Goodness! I will have to check as well. I just ate some yesterday, it's one of my favorites!

I absolutely love the stuff! I've been eating tons and feel fine so not too worried about the amount I've already eaten. It mentions a possible risk of listeria however apparently if it's homemade it's safer (I buy mine from the supermarket). I'd have thought it would be less risky buying from a supermarket so not entirely sure why they recommend that you don't.


----------



## allforthegirl

We are getting pretty close the our second trimester anyone finding anything different?? Any symptoms lessening or worsening??


----------



## youngmamttc

My sickness WAS getting better until last night and today and its came back worse. My boobs didnt start hurting at all till about 2 weeks ago and my constipation only just kicked in so i feel like my symptoms are getting worse. Hopefully coming to a peak?!?! 

My MW says my sickness could die down anywhere between 12-16 weeks. I dont know how i feel about 16 weeks!! xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I still don't even feel pregnant.... hoping this isn't a bad thing. ..making me really nervous


----------



## youngmamttc

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I still don't even feel pregnant.... hoping this isn't a bad thing. ..making me really nervous

I didnt feel pregnant with DD until i felt her kick hun! Some people just have care free pregnancies xx


----------



## youngmamttc

GIRLS YOUVE MADE ME CRAVE HUMOUS AND WE HAVE NONE IN!! xx


----------



## Cryssie

I feel flutters but I think it's in my head. My lower tummy feels heavier too. Symptoms are still full force 6/7 days. 

Hubby has been awesome last night and tonight. Went out and got me chocolate last night then Chinese tonight. But he also says I'm going to get GD if I don't lay off the sweets.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think my symptoms are just different. I still have the odd ms but alway after lunch and on the evening. I am also more tired. Finding myself sleeping in the morning a lot more. My kids let me sleep almost until 9 this morning. The buggers played their video games to stay quiet, they are not allowed to do unless raining but I let them get away with it this morning. They don't even know I know lol


----------



## Cryssie

Oh to sleep in I give Alek his leap pad for an extra hour of sleep in the morning. Lol.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My boobs are hurting a bit less, my nausea isnt ALL day long. . .my lower tummy feels heavy as well and my low back is hurting with not much walking. I swear I'll be waddling by the 2nd tri. . .LOL


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls 
Little update from me 
Still very sick but had a scan today and saw a wriggly perfect baby so very happy will post a pic soon x


----------



## Ladybuggz

Symptom wise (aside from the anxiety/ocd returning) I really wouldn't know I was pregnant to be honest. I had nausea in week 7 but that subsided fairly quickly. 

Boobs, although tender in previous weeks really feel completely normal now (although they do look fuller, which isn't a bad thing as I normally have teeny breasts). 

The main symptom for me is tiredness. The past few days I've slept for up to 12 hours! I get a fairly good nights sleep (ironically I don't want to sleep on my side but on my back which I know I should try to avoid further down the line) but feel sleepy the entire day. 

Bump wise there's definitely something there (although probably 90% bloat!), I'm wearing alot of loose dresses at the moment and the tum still pokes out. I'm sure people think I'm already in second trimester when I walk about!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Masonsbaby said:


> Hi girls
> Little update from me
> Still very sick but had a scan today and saw a wriggly perfect baby so very happy will post a pic soon x

Congratulations Masonsbaby! Can't wait to see that scan pic :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I too am a part of the ity bity titty club. I'm enjoying having a little extra there too :winkwink:

OMG 11 weeks and a lime?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ok, so I'm upset at DH. He said he was going to take a nap(still hasn't woken up its 12:10am) and go and get me something to eat because I can't stand the smell of anything cooking or frying!! I really feel like ramen noodles right now :(


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> I too am a part of the ity bity titty club. I'm enjoying having a little extra there too :winkwink:
> 
> OMG 11 weeks and a lime?

Plus side of pregnancy- a natural boob job:haha:

I just noticed that 11 weeks is a lime too! That seems so big compared to last week (a prune I think?)!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes it is big but I guess they are not measuring noby end to noby end. More from the middle. Which I found weird.


----------



## allforthegirl

Here is my 11 bump photo.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Okay, weird question but you can't feel the baby yet right?

Yesterday I coughed and felt this strange feeling right where the ultrasound wand was placed on my abdomen (which I guess is where baby is). Kind of felt like a deep flutter crossed with a fish moving around? I know this must sound crazy. Anyway, just now I moved around and felt this same deep fluttery/fish swimming feeling for a few seconds...
It doesn't feel like gas either. Any ideas?


----------



## allforthegirl

Sone can start to feel flutters around 11-12 weeks but usually those that have had babies before feel it sooner but it is not out of the question.


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> Sone can start to feel flutters around 11-12 weeks but usually those that have had babies before feel it sooner but it is not out of the question.

Thanks for the info! Hope it's baby I'm feeling! Would hate to be getting sentimental over gas!:haha:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Eugh ladies! I feel so dumb! I've been eating salad boxes from my local bakery for the past week, the thing is, it's a deli! It never occured to me! My salad box contains coronation chicken, hoping everythings okay!


----------



## youngmamttc

Ive just heard flumps hearbeat on my doppler! Just bought it off gumtree for £5 and found my heartbeat but then found baby for a bit. Baby then played hide and seek so ive put doppler away for now! So happy! xxx


----------



## MamaBear93

Hello ladies! I am so happy to see all these baby pics! :D

I am waiting on my u/s which will be Tuesday the 23rd. I am excited as heck and so is DH I can only imagine how nervous he is going to be. :wacko:

I feel soo much better the last two days. Thank goodness because I was really starting to worry that I was not going to be able to eat ever.

I have been super hungry but I wasn't able to eat without major nausea but, not I am eating almost what ever I want. I am still having aversions from certain foods but I feel so much better it is not even funny.

SECOND TRI SOON!! :D O.M.G. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Ok, so I'm upset at DH. He said he was going to take a nap(still hasn't woken up its 12:10am) and go and get me something to eat because I can't stand the smell of anything cooking or frying!! I really feel like ramen noodles right now :(

Omg! I've been craving ramen for a few days now! Ate some tonight. A friend said to be careful tho. They coat their noodles with wax.


----------



## Cryssie

I've felt fluttering around where baby should be if I'm laying still on my back and relaxed. Long/hard day at work today. My stomach had felt tight/hard all day. Like an inflated beach ball with a little leeway. So weird. Glad tomorrow is Friday and one more week working 9-5. Then back to 8-2. Ultrasound in 11 days! Lol.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I just picked up some organic noodles at the health food store that taste just like ramen! :)


----------



## MamaBear93

I just had me some spinach dip :D finally after days of craving it I made some and it was exactly what I wanted.:haha:

Oh my have I been hungry since the morning sickness slowed down. So happy I can finally eat again.:thumbup:

My u/s is in four days and DH and I are so excited. This is his first baby and he has always wanted children. He almost cried when we heard the babes heartbeat on the doppler :cloud9:

I can't wait:happydance:


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm still wanting humous but haven't got any! Xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> I'm still wanting humous but haven't got any! Xx

Why don't you make some, home made is much nicer than the canned ones and safer:thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

BlueMoonBubba said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> I'm still wanting humous but haven't got any! Xx
> 
> Why don't you make some, home made is much nicer than the canned ones and safer:thumbup:Click to expand...

My blenders broke or i would :( xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok freaking out right now. I can't sleep at all. I'm bleeding again and I'm scared I'm feeling light cramping. I want to die!


----------



## sugarpuff

Oh aftg I hope everything's ok, are you going to get seen by somebody ? Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

Hope alls okay hun! Agree with sugar go get seen to put your mind at rest! Hugs!


----------



## Cryssie

Put your feet up! I had bright red bleeding at 8 weeks with Alek and it ceased when I put my feet up above my shoulders.


----------



## allforthegirl

The crappy thing is I can't go get check out until later today. Plus the bleeding isn't bright red, so I wouldn't be seen right away. I would sit there for hours on end in a waiting room full of disgusting sick people. I don't like those odds. So far there hasn't been much but if more I will contact my dr.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

AFTG,take it easy and try and relax get your eldest to take care of his younger brothers while you rest, I hope it goes away, can't you go to any close general practitioner and ask ? I hope all is good sweetie.


----------



## archangel24

Good luck girl! Don't lose hope! I know this is a hard time but, as we all know... Stressing is the worst thing you can do. Is the bleeding in your undies or just when you go to the potty?


----------



## allforthegirl

So far just when I pee. It is also turning more creamy coloured brown. 

I'm lying in bed and don't plan on doing much of anything today. I'm trying not to stress and just relax.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Have you bd'ed lately? Maybe it's just an irritated cervix. My midwife told me to expect light bleeding after sex..it's normal.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

MamaBear93 said:


> I just had me some spinach dip :D finally after days of craving it I made some and it was exactly what I wanted.:haha:
> 
> Oh my have I been hungry since the morning sickness slowed down. So happy I can finally eat again.:thumbup:
> 
> My u/s is in four days and DH and I are so excited. This is his first baby and he has always wanted children. He almost cried when we heard the babes heartbeat on the doppler :cloud9:
> 
> I can't wait:happydance:

:happydance: Sniff sniff! :) My DH teared up when we had our scan. It's also his first baby. 

AFTG: I hope all is well! Try to relax! Easier said than done, I know. 

I had some pretty weird, crampy, almost contraction like pains the last couple nights then realized I was constipated. I've never been constipated before but the meds must have done it. Took some milk of magnesia and I feel like a million bucks since going to the bathroom. TMI, I know. LOL!


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl- Hoping everything is okay, sending well wishes your way. Take it easy and rest (as much as you can). Hopefully the spotting has stopped and was old blood. I've had a few times this pregnancy where I've wiped myself and seen spotting after peeing/bms.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Well, it's official, I've been hit by the craving bug!

The past two days I've fancied relatively healthy foods (mainly egg mayo and cress sandwiches). Today has been a different story, okay, well I had another egg mayo sandwich but I've also eaten a packet of pickled onion monster munch, half a toffee crisp (felt bad about the sugar) and two orange flavoured clubs! Anyone else had some cravings today?


----------



## 40WeekWait

:cloud9::wohoo:Hey there! February 15th here with my first! So happy for all of us! How's everyrhing going with you ladies?


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone else have sharp cervical pain? Today while I went to pick up a maternity bra, cause nothing is fitting me right, even my sports bra was hardly covering under them LOL, I noticed this sharp pains. Also too just now cutting my kids pizza and had a sharp pain inside of my left hip.... Please tell me I am not the only one.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I have had some cervical pains. . .and some heavy pressure down there like I'm much further along than I am.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I started to cramp more so I'm in the ER now waiting to be seen. I'm praying for a bladder infection. Please pray for me.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Good luck AFTG. Sending you angels and prayers x


----------



## allforthegirl

Just heard baby's heart beat 162bpm will be having an u/s right away just to check things out. Will let you know as thing progress


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

That's great news my dear xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

40WeekWait said:


> :cloud9::wohoo:Hey there! February 15th here with my first! So happy for all of us! How's everyrhing going with you ladies?

Welcome:flower: ill be adding you to the front page :)


----------



## youngmamttc

allforthegirl said:


> Just heard baby's heart beat 162bpm will be having an u/s right away just to check things out. Will let you know as thing progress

Great news Hun! X


----------



## Cryssie

So the puke fairy got ahold of me this morning. Finding it hard to go back to ssleep.

Aftg my thoughts are with you!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

My husband stinks!!!! I can't bare his cologn and scent!! He's going to spend the rest of my pregnancy on the couch poor hubs :(


----------



## sugarpuff

40WeekWait said:


> :cloud9::wohoo:Hey there! February 15th here with my first! So happy for all of us! How's everyrhing going with you ladies?

 hello and welcome :flower: everything's so exciting with your first, I'm kind of jealous :haha:



allforthegirl said:


> Just heard baby's heart beat 162bpm will be having an u/s right away just to check things out. Will let you know as thing progress

Hope your scan has gone well xx



Oh wow it's only taken me almost 5 years but I've finally figured out multi quote, wooo !


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

The line on my belly is visible now, I just realised :D


----------



## sugarpuff

BlueMoonBubba said:


> The line on my belly is visible now, I just realised :D

I was just looking for that earlier today lol, mine hasn't appeared yet (although I did find a stray belly button hair that mildly horrified me :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am at my full u/s now waiting for the results. She showed me the baby very cute!!! Though she said that she measured three times and baby is measuring 4 days ahead. So instead of being 11 weeks 2 days today she said baby is 11 weeks 6 days. That means if her measurement is correct that I will be in the safer zone sooner!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh and as for the line I never got one with any of pg but a few stray black hairs I did. Not looking for more at all.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Aftg, so glad your babe looks good! Did you get official results yet?

I spent all day in bed sick yesterday but so far today is looking good!


----------



## allforthegirl

Nothing yet sitting in the waiting room :coffee:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Great news aftg! Did the bleeding stop? Do you want me to change your ticker or leave it?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Man I'm either thirsty or really wanna pee! I think I'm coming down with an infection it stings to pee,this happened in my previous pregnancy..


----------



## Cryssie

Yay for being safer sooner aftg!!


----------



## allforthegirl

No more bleeding or spotting. And for the results back and there is no sign of a bleed!! 

We will wait until next week at my other scan before we change it. See if they both match up.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic news!~ So glad there's no bleed! 

We're going to a musical tonight at the local college. I LOVE going to plays and such but am concerned about the length, 7:30-10:30 (with an intermission) for me to be sitting. I'm feeling decent today but don't want to get hit with the big nausea. Sigh. I should just go and not worry, I know. LOL


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby is being severely moody today and I'm trying really hard to not very each time he snaps at me. Ugh.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well tell him to smarten up!!


----------



## Cryssie

I wish. When he's in this mood all he does is snap and sulk. I'm guessing he's doing better because he's in Xbox now.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sometimes our men (if they are into that kind of thing) need to just unwind with their favourite video game.... Mine just doesn't know when to quit, which pissses me off to no end.... LIKE RIGHT NOW ERRRRRRR


----------



## Cryssie

He came off and went right back to snapping. Grr. I'm laying here trying to feel fluttering. Not much luck so far. I'm hoping babe is ok. So much straining lately with bms.:(


----------



## allforthegirl

I only get the odd hard poke but that is about it. Seriously only twice now. Wait a week and babe will be strong enough to do it all the time.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I find that I never feel flutters lying on my back but when I lay on my side I feel it on the exact same position all the time. If I get a Doppler I sure know where to look for a hb because I know where bub likes to hang.


----------



## Cryssie

I wish I could get a doppler this time. The one with Alek sucked. And I'd give it to my sil. But hubby said no point.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yah a doppler would have been nice over this last week that is for sure!! Oh well, I m not getting one either Cryssie.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'd probably obsess so I'll not be getting one either.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have felt baby move more today. What a blissful sensation!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So cool!!! :)


----------



## Cryssie

So jealous! I wanna feel baby move more hopefully around my u/s I will.


----------



## Cryssie

Mm. Spinach and artichoke dip and pita chips. I never liked it before until this pregnancy lol.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's one of my favorite combinations! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Mmm that sounds yummy. I have only been wanting to eat foods like that recently. I ate pickles earlier LOL Oh and sliced tomato, and fresh blueberries. Though I totally could go for chips and dip too LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

So today I have been sitting on the couch watching movies. I promised I wouldn't do much other than relaxing and that is exactly what I have done. I have enjoyed this. A little me time LOL


----------



## Cryssie

The in laws took Alek today for a while so I sat on the computer playing a game all day lol. This is day two of hubby being snarky with me. Sigh. I think I might ask him what's up later when we go to the bedroom. I'm betting the answer will be. .. sex.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

my fav dip is french onion and sea salt crackers!! i also like doritos and mild mexican chutney dip!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
Had my 12 week scan today! Bubs is measuring 11 weeks 5 days (1 day ahead). Scan only lasted around 5 minutes as the positioning was good for measurements. I'm so happy! Hubs said that he definitely saw an obvious 'winky' on the screen (although not clear on the picture) so thinks its a boy!

The bubs is waving in the photo too!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0611.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

All babies at 12 weeks have obvious winkies LOL It is all about the direction the winkie is pointing that is supposed to tell you if it is a girl or boy LOL


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> All babies at 12 weeks have obvious winkies LOL It is all about the direction the winkie is pointing that is supposed to tell you if it is a girl or boy LOL

I know! I told hubs that it doesn't mean much as both boys and girls have 'nubs' but he's sure he saw the 'junk'! I'll laugh if, after our gender scan we found out it's a girl, after hubs is sure he saw a definite winky:haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> All babies at 12 weeks have obvious winkies LOL It is all about the direction the winkie is pointing that is supposed to tell you if it is a girl or boy LOL
> 
> I know! I told hubs that it doesn't mean much as both boys and girls have 'nubs' but he's sure he saw the 'junk'! I'll laugh if, after our gender scan we found out it's a girl, after hubs is sure he saw a definite winky:haha:Click to expand...

Oh my LOL well they don't start to change into the sex they are supposed to be or look like until closer to 18 weeks so the junk shouldn't even be there until about then LOL You have another 6 weeks there hubs LOL Men can be so funny!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What a beautiful scan picture!! :)


----------



## capemaylover

So I have been awfully quiet these days, but I have been reading and catching up on everyone's progression. I am so glad that everyone is doing well and we are getting closer to second tri. I had my sequential screening and glucose test done today. We got to see peanut again and it was jumping/flipping/rolling all around, quite an active little thing. Results are within 10 days, so I am hoping all is well. I will post a picture a little later. Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## allforthegirl

capemaylover said:


> So I have been awfully quiet these days, but I have been reading and catching up on everyone's progression. I am so glad that everyone is doing well and we are getting closer to second tri. I had my sequential screening and glucose test done today. We got to see peanut again and it was jumping/flipping/rolling all around, quite an active little thing. Results are within 10 days, so I am hoping all is well. I will post a picture a little later. Glad everyone is doing well!

Woot that is exciting!! Congrats!!


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG people my specialist apt is in the morning.... kinda freaking out LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fingers and toes crossed for you AFTG! 

Congrats Capemaylover!


----------



## Ladybuggz

capemay-Congrats on seeing a happy healthy bean!

allforthegirl-Good luck for tomorrow *fingers crossed!*

whitesox- Thank you!


----------



## Ladybuggz

This is going to sound stupid but I just heated a Heinz cream of mushroom soup on the hob (gently heated, maybe a little too much) and it tasted awful. The first mouthful tasted okay to begin with, but the after taste was a banana sweet flavour. I took a few more mouthfuls to be sure it wasnt just some random taste but nope, tasted bad everytime. I'm now a little paranoid that there was something wrong with it. My main OCD phobias revolve around listeria/toxo and a fear of being poisoned by something I chose to ate. 

The instructions specified to gently heat, which I did (maybe ever so slightly overheated as I figure it's better to overcook than undercook). Every other time I've cooked a soup (granted not this one) I've left it on the hob too long so it begins to boil. Eugh. Trying not too panic. Plus, it's around 10pm and I have nothing else to really eat.


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't think you should worry, food that I normally eat and I KNOW what it tastes like, have been doing that to me too. I will take a bite knowing what it should taste like and then hold it in my mouth and think..... OMG that was disgusting. Then every bite after just made me nauseous. Seriously food just doesn't taste the way it should lately. Even some things I ate the day before the second day it tastes awful! 

I am sure it just our hormones.


----------



## Cryssie

Same with me. Food does not taste the same in some things! It's horrible.


----------



## Cryssie

So. . Hubby suggested another name to me and I dunno if I like it. Lillian. We both like the name Lily but not as a just name. I like Lainee much more than Lillian but I like Lily. He threw out my other name, Lauryn. Said it was too common. Ugh. And we can't think of a good A name for a middle name. Nor agree on a boys name that starts with L.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

All food definitely tastes odd! My favorites aren't the same these days and I like things I didn't like before. 

I love Lily and Lainee! I have an Alaina and we call her Lainy. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not looking at boys names until we know what we are having. We have had a name picked out for this one since someone(tons of people) told me it would be a girl. If it is true that we are to have a girl then we wanted to name her Seraphina, which means angel, after the Seraphim angels that are closest to the Divine. She truely would be a gift from God.


----------



## Cryssie

The only boys name we have is Allen for a middle name after my uncle. If I wasnt hellbent on naming this child after my uncle we wouldn't have a name for a boy at all.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Charlotte, Amelia, Miles and Rhys are on our list so far.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies! 
Thank you for the reassurance on the soup! I now know to avoid it for the rest of the pregnancy, tasted so wrong! 

I've had a baby name list for the past two years :blush: Quite alot of the names are a little 'unusual' but I really like strange names (although I might have to work on the hubs a bit, he's not as keen:haha:). 

Boys names include: Atticus, Tobias (toby), Ephram, Rupert, Jasper, Jonah and Robin (the list is pretty long so I won't post all of them!).

Girls names include: Bluebelle, Jemima, Evelyn, Katkin, Clementine, Rosemary, Saphron and Caroline (again, shortened list :winkwink:).


----------



## sugarpuff

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Thank you for the reassurance on the soup! I now know to avoid it for the rest of the pregnancy, tasted so wrong!
> 
> I've had a baby name list for the past two years :blush: Quite alot of the names are a little 'unusual' but I really like strange names (although I might have to work on the hubs a bit, he's not as keen:haha:).
> 
> Boys names include: Atticus, Tobias (toby), Ephram, Rupert, Jasper, Jonah and Robin (the list is pretty long so I won't post all of them!).
> 
> Girls names include: Bluebelle, Jemima, Evelyn, Katkin, Clementine, Rosemary, Saphron and Caroline (again, shortened list :winkwink:).

Oo your name lists are similar to mine, I love old names (my little girl is called Audrey). Ephraim is our boy middle name choice :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Thank you for the reassurance on the soup! I now know to avoid it for the rest of the pregnancy, tasted so wrong!
> 
> I've had a baby name list for the past two years :blush: Quite alot of the names are a little 'unusual' but I really like strange names (although I might have to work on the hubs a bit, he's not as keen:haha:).
> 
> Boys names include: Atticus, Tobias (toby), Ephram, Rupert, Jasper, Jonah and Robin (the list is pretty long so I won't post all of them!).
> 
> Girls names include: Bluebelle, Jemima, Evelyn, Katkin, Clementine, Rosemary, Saphron and Caroline (again, shortened list :winkwink:).

I like the exoticness of the names. I love Atticus and Tobias!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Lovely names! :)


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thanks Ladies! All my female family/friends really like the names but the males in the family hate them, good to check I don't just have a strange opinion. I'm definitely going to stick to my guns on the name front ^.^ I'd recently grown really fond of Jasper for a boy, told my mother and father in law and they hated it! Apparently it's a cat name (guess that rules out Felix too!).


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I love the name Jasper and know a WONDERFUL man by that name. :) Everyone has such an opinion. I've pretty much told my family to back off.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I go through phases. Atm it's noah for boy and alice for a girl. The thing with noah is that it is getting really popular but I still like it :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

For a boy I'm loving Elias and Xavier . For a girl I've made my mind on naming her Yara. My first choice was Tamera. But I kind of fell in love with Yara.


----------



## Cryssie

Lovely names everyone! 

I'm pretty determined to name baby after my uncle so they will have L.A. and they will be born on my grandmother's (uncle's mom) birthday. I knew it was gonna be a sign of I got pregnant this time around.


----------



## Ladybuggz

I love reading all the names!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Went along to a group for pregnant ladies which was suggested by my midwife (I'd mentioned that I'd love to attend antenatal classes to meet some other pregnant ladies). It was awful. The room it was based in was so hot and uncomfortable. Every single person there was under 18 years of age (which I have no issue with) but apparently the group is for teens only unless you have a disability or a drink/drug problem. It was so awkward, todays class was all about contraception! I have no idea why the midwife even gave me the leaflet! Hubs and I are both in our 20's, married and planned our baby (really didn't need a lesson on avoiding pregnancy as we've done that for the past 7 years). We don't drink, smoke or take any drugs. The worst part was that when we were mentioning about leaving, the staff came over and asked if we have any issues (when we informed them of our age, relationship status and lifestyle they had no idea why we were given a leaflet to go there either!). I'm pretty insulted to be honest. Would you ladies mention this to the midwife or call her about it? I know I might be over-reacting a little but jeez, what must she think of us?


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I would just leave it alone. Maybe it was just I with the regular stuff she give out for that age group. I think I got stuff like that during that age group.


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> I think I would just leave it alone. Maybe it was just I with the regular stuff she give out for that age group. I think I got stuff like that during that age group.

Yeah, think I'll just leave it. Apparently there's another antenatal class for women who are 20+ weeks pregnant and any age is welcome, so will probably go to that one:baby:

Did you have your specialist appointment today? Hoping everything went well :flower: P.S. I've been meaning to mention that your profile picture is sooooo cute! I'd totally buy a teeny tiny baby figure!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I did have my apt. Full story and a picture of my monkey is in my journal!! ;)


----------



## MamaBear93

I love seeing all of the baby names :D DH and I have hit a rough patch when it comes to agreeing on names. I figure we will just wait for the serious name talk until we know what the gender is.

Got my 12 week u/s today and we got to see the little babe :D

s/he did a little somersault for DH and I and I almost cried when I saw him/her move like that it was so heart melting:happydance::happydance::cloud9:

It was so exciting but the tech didn't give me any pics. I feel like I got robbed :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

That really sucks that you didn't get a pic :(

AFM I am having a sick day. My stomach has been angry with me this evening. It really blows


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'm sick tony stomach today can't even eat :(


----------



## Ladybuggz

MamaBear93 said:


> I love seeing all of the baby names :D DH and I have hit a rough patch when it comes to agreeing on names. I figure we will just wait for the serious name talk until we know what the gender is.
> 
> Got my 12 week u/s today and we got to see the little babe :D
> 
> s/he did a little somersault for DH and I and I almost cried when I saw him/her move like that it was so heart melting:happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> It was so exciting but the tech didn't give me any pics. I feel like I got robbed :cry:

Hubs and I are going to have to have a 'real' talk about names as we don't see eye to eye on names either. Hubs and I are both pretty stubborn, so I'm just hoping that he'll eventually warm to the names I like over time :haha: 

So glad that you had a great ultrasound although I don't understand why the tech wouldn't give you a picture! Did she explain?


----------



## Cryssie

I've been sick since 4 this morning. Couldn't throw up to but any movement I was gagging even in my sleep. Trying to eat now so I can go to work okay. Didn't want to take a pill until after I woke up so I didn't feel like this at work.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bmb I'm sorry you still that ill :( 

Cryssie you too. Yuck! On the bright side today your twelve weeks!


----------



## Cryssie

The pill took a bit off at work but it's slowly coming back. Got 2 more hours till I can take another. Kids have been on it today too. And we're missing teachers so I get to stay until 6 and close and keep a room full of kids all day. . Yay. And it looks like rain so going outside this afternoon might be a bust. Two more days after today and then I go back to getting off at 2. Thank goodness. 


Yay for 12 weeks. One third of this pregnancy is done.


----------



## MamaBear93

allforthegirl said:


> That really sucks that you didn't get a pic :(
> 
> AFM I am having a sick day. My stomach has been angry with me this evening. It really blows

I know :( I am really upset that I didn't ask...especially since I have had two u/s's now and not one picture...grr...

I am having a rough tummy day today. Got up this morning and had a bowl of cereal and now the milk is curdling in my stomach. I am not liking it...



Ladybuggz said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> I love seeing all of the baby names :D DH and I have hit a rough patch when it comes to agreeing on names. I figure we will just wait for the serious name talk until we know what the gender is.
> 
> Got my 12 week u/s today and we got to see the little babe :D
> 
> s/he did a little somersault for DH and I and I almost cried when I saw him/her move like that it was so heart melting:happydance::happydance::cloud9:
> 
> It was so exciting but the tech didn't give me any pics. I feel like I got robbed :cry:
> 
> Hubs and I are going to have to have a 'real' talk about names as we don't see eye to eye on names either. Hubs and I are both pretty stubborn, so I'm just hoping that he'll eventually warm to the names I like over time :haha:
> 
> So glad that you had a great ultrasound although I don't understand why the tech wouldn't give you a picture! Did she explain?Click to expand...

DH and I have had a fight with his mother, brother, and brother's wife over the fact that I do not want my child's middle name to be William which is the first name of his father and the middle name of every other male in the family. Assuming it's even a boy, I want my baby boy to know that he is special not feel like he is just like everyone else in the family. And DD has such a unique name that I would hate to name my second child something so simple and common.

I really hate myself for not asking the tech. But he was all over the place like he had non idea what he was doing. He couldn't find my right ovary and spent like ten minutes just looking for it. Then he was silent pretty much the rest of the time and not telling us what we were looking at (even though I already knew) he made it feel very impersonal...after making us wait an extra 45mins past the appointment time he was just kind of weird about the whole thing...:growlmad:


----------



## Cryssie

I hate techs that are unfriendly! I had two with my first. Ugh.


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl, cryssie and bluemoonbubba- Hope your tummies settle soon! Does morning sickness tend to settle with second trimester?

mamabear- Oh no! Sounds like a bit of a miserable tech. They were probably running late with appointments and tried to save time by not printing a pic/not explaining much during the scan. Hope you have a better tech next time! Push for those pics!

Random question but has anyone had an unhealthy food day? The food I've eaten today hasn't been great so far (cereal, half an egg mayo sandwich, mini tub of chocolate ben and jerrys and I'm now craving chips (fries). The thought of chips is really appetising right now but I don't know whether to give into the craving.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybugz it is supposed to get better with time as the placenta start to take over fully. but some don't ever get better. Lets hope that is not us.


----------



## MamaBear93

Ladybuggz said:


> allforthegirl, cryssie and bluemoonbubba- Hope your tummies settle soon! Does morning sickness tend to settle with second trimester?
> 
> mamabear- Oh no! Sounds like a bit of a miserable tech. They were probably running late with appointments and tried to save time by not printing a pic/not explaining much during the scan. Hope you have a better tech next time! Push for those pics!
> 
> Random question but has anyone had an unhealthy food day? The food I've eaten today hasn't been great so far (cereal, half an egg mayo sandwich, mini tub of chocolate ben and jerrys and I'm now craving chips (fries). The thought of chips is really appetising right now but I don't know whether to give into the craving.

Yes ladybuggz the sickness is supposed to ease up with the coming of the second trimester. Which is pretty awesome :D as AFTG said it does stay for some women but usually not. Lets hope we aren't those few FX

And the tech had said something about a bunch of emergency u/s which is why I ended up waiting an extra 45 mins next time I will yell at someone if they don't give me pictures:haha:

And yes junk food has been so yummy mmmmm

I had nachos and a pickle yesterday for lunch :/

I am underweight so I don't have to watch my weight much I just have to make sure that I am getting the good stuff that baby and I need. I still junk food out a lot more then I would like to admit though. I have noticed that my heartburn comes on full force when I don't eat for a few hours so I have to eat a lot more then I am used to. I have no idea if I have gained any weight yet though....


----------



## Cryssie

I've lost weight from food aversion and nausea. Not much like around 5-10lbs. I'm bad for eating junk food. All i want is candy/sweet things. Applesauce is my friend right now in the mornings. I push myself to eat what is served at work. Tonight we went out with my fil and I got ribs but only ate one. . Finished all my fries tho. Barely drank half my tea. I'm still full. And my meat aversion sucks. :(

I was all down for dessert tho lol. But we didn't get any.


----------



## liveandlove04

I'm due feb 8. Don't really know anyone here so I would love to finally make some friends


----------



## allforthegirl

I made BBQ burgers tonight I ate one burger ( no bun ) then was still hungry so took a second one, took one bite and was unsure of the taste, took second bite and it almost came right back up. :sick: I was done! I too can eat carbs or fruit without too much problems. Though I did have a egg sandwich for lunch :thumbup: I think I am not getting enough protein diet my hair is still falling out :( With my others I had beautiful full hair. I hope it doesn't thin too much.


----------



## allforthegirl

liveandlove04 said:


> I'm due feb 8. Don't really know anyone here so I would love to finally make some friends

Hi welcome :hi:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

liveandlove04 said:


> I'm due feb 8. Don't really know anyone here so I would love to finally make some friends

Welcome:flower: ill add you to the first page:thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I can't stand meat or chicken or anything that has oil!!


----------



## MamaBear93

I still can't get near chicken...I wish I could because lately I have been so very lost on what to cook around here since I used to love chicken so much...I want a beef stew with potatoes and sweet baby carrots :D sounds so yummy

Hello new comer!!! :wave: How is your pregnancy going so far? Is this your first?

I desperately want to understand the madness behind my heartburn and indigestion it seems to have no trigger sometimes and other times it seems like spices do it, then other times it seems as if not eating for a while does it, and that makes no sense now. I just ate grape-nuts which is just a bunch of grain made into a cereal and it is super bland but it gave be heartburn! I don't understand as I was able to eat an extra sour dill pickle yesterday and a bean burrito today with extra hot sauce...ugh...If I could figure out what the exact triggers are I would love to know so I can avoid it...:dohh:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

DS is giving me hell,he won't go to sleep on his own and is a fireball!!!!!! I just want half an hour of peace..starting uni again on Monday...not looking forward to it at all!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Liveandlove! :)

I'm also getting heartburn from the weirdest things. I go back and forth between eating really healthy for a time then I'm STARVING for junk food. I can't eat much meat either, the smell of it cooking gags me.


----------



## allforthegirl

It is so weird that so many of us are having that problem, not being able to eat meat. This is my first pg that this has happened. My second if I was cooking the meat I would gag then couldn't eat it after, but it was always. Food has never tasted so differently either. Now that I am not having coffee, cause it tastes funny to me, I am not as regular as usual. I have now found the constipation train. Oh because I am still feeling icky I am not gaining anything. I have been bouncing between 129 to 131 since 5 weeks. I am ok with this because I seriously gained over 10 lbs by 14 weeks last time. As long as I dont' eat for two then I will be ok!! I wish I did this last time LOL


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I went to the doctors yesterday and got some omezeprozol tablets for my back pain when I eat, I have always had a problem with IBS (sorry lol) and wind etc, but the last two weeks I get agonizing back pain after I eat ANYTHING a week a go I ate a cookie and I was on my knees crying in pain :( It has happened to me before but as I say never this constantly. Usually I get weeks or days in between where I am fine.

Just waiting for the bloody things to kick in now haha. 

I don't eat meat and I don't mean this in a horrible way but it has always annoyed me how bad my stomach troubles are when I don't even eat meat (mostly fruit and veg and soya etc) and the first thing doctors say to me when I visit them is "firstly you need to give up meat" how annoying hahah.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have IBS, maybe the reason it is bugging you so badly because you digestive system may be backed up, and when it tries to expel what you just ate that our tummy doesn't like it can't and that may be the cause of your pain. At least I know that is how it is for me. I hope the meds help.


----------



## Ladybuggz

I have IBS too! I've certainly never suffered constipation before pregnancy, but am finding that it's now happening quite often. It feels pretty uncomfortable. I haven't eaten much meat throughout the pregnancy, I really haven't fancied it. I think I need to eat less dairy (I eat lots of cheese). Hope it doesn't become too painful Rhi Rhi! Is there anything else you can do to reduce the pain?

Anyone else's hubs driving them crazy? The hubs is very into DIY projects and keeps doing dangerous things by mistake. He sprayed some of his motorbike stuff black (with outdoor bbq paint) in the hallway right outside our apartment (the door was open to the outside) but it absolutely stank! The fumes were awful! Today he burnt some paracord in the living room while I was a meter away (he literally did it while my back was turned)! Apparently these fumes from buring the cord are toxic! It's driving me nuts! I keep telling him to please do these things outdoors but he just doesn't think :(


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby is still distant and snappy towards me. I really have no clue what to do. Last time he was like this he was sending pics/videos to some girl of his y'know.. 3 years ago. If he's doing this again. . I'm gonna be a single mom girls. I can't stand cheaters at all. And he said I could go through his phone whenever I want (back then) buy I wanted to show him he got(most) of my trust back. I might ask him tonight and pray for no fight. Ugh. But thing is. . He's threatened to take Alek before. And if he does or tries I might go batshit crazy on him. Ugh. Just what I effin need right now.


----------



## allforthegirl

Where we are the mother always wins unless deemed unfit. I sure hope he isn't for yours and your family's sake.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Cryssie said:


> Hubby is still distant and snappy towards me. I really have no clue what to do. Last time he was like this he was sending pics/videos to some girl of his y'know.. 3 years ago. If he's doing this again. . I'm gonna be a single mom girls. I can't stand cheaters at all. And he said I could go through his phone whenever I want (back then) buy I wanted to show him he got(most) of my trust back. I might ask him tonight and pray for no fight. Ugh. But thing is. . He's threatened to take Alek before. And if he does or tries I might go batshit crazy on him. Ugh. Just what I effin need right now.

Sorry to read this Cryssie. I wouldn't put up with hubs being in contact with other ladies (in that way) either. You were kind to have forgiven once already. It's so wrong of him to threaten taking your child away too, you shouldn't fear a conversation with him. Hope everything goes okay tonight, is there anyway you could approach the conversation without him getting annoyed? Have you explained that you feel he's been a little distant lately? :flower:


----------



## MamaBear93

Your situation seems bad Cryssie. I would not be putting up with DH acting that way. My ex (DD's father) was like that towards me. He threatened to take DD from me during fights before and locked himself in rooms with her so that I couldn't have her. He would get very upset with me when I would not give him sex and then would go get it from other girls any way. I feel your pain. Maybe it is best to not be with your DH. It sounds like he has no appreciation for you at all. That is not fair to you.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

He can Noway take your child away from you unless you have issue which I'm sure you don't. Be stern with him, tell him to appreciate you the way you appreciate him, tell him to grow a pair and stop acting like your toddler, if he cant handle you when youre pregnant with HIS child where will he be in when you need him most?!gosh men can be a$$holes, sorry but I'm angry for you.

I hope you sort out things for him, you don't need stress in your life.


----------



## youngmamttc

:hi: 

Ive been missing for a while! Hope all you ladies are doing good. 

AFTG i cant eat meat either at all! Strange.

Cryssie- so sorry to hear your going through this. I hope everything works out for the best hun! 

hope the rest of you ladies are doing okay. Some of you are almost to second tri! WOW xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you're having such rough times Cryssie! HUGS


----------



## Cryssie

I text and asked him. . Knowing the numbers weren't anyone he had named. He said some people that weren't it lol(the numbers are named in the bill). Then said I dunno what you're saying but it sounds like you're saying I'm cheating. And I said I hope it's not that. I feel a fight coming on tonight bleh.


----------



## allforthegirl

Stand strong and don't let him to reduce you, your worth and deserve to be treated with respect and dignity!! :hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

I'm hoping it all comes out in text before he gets home lol. Most has so far. He said that he's mad at me that's why he's being snappy and distant. REALLY!? good grief. And I know it's because of sex. I know it. But I've had back to back yeast infections and it is not my fault! I'm eating yogurt using monistat. I was good for one day we had sex then the next day bam another infection. 

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Cryssie

Ugh I wanna cry but I can't. Damn hormones. I'm at my mils so yeah that wouldn't go over so well. 

"Your son is being an asshole and being distant and snapping at me and sending pictures to unknown numbers/receiving them.. then says he is being like this to me because he's mad at me" yeah that would go real smooth. Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> I'm hoping it all comes out in text before he gets home lol. Most has so far. He said that he's mad at me that's why he's being snappy and distant. REALLY!? good grief. And I know it's because of sex. I know it. But I've had back to back yeast infections and it is not my fault! I'm eating yogurt using monistat. I was good for one day we had sex then the next day bam another infection.
> 
> This is ridiculous.

If it came back after sex I will almost guarantee that he has some yeast too. That is why you got it back. If he wants to continue to have sex then I guess he has to start fixing his penis. He may always have had it and now that you are more sensitive it is causing a problem


----------



## Cryssie

Never thought of that. Thank you love! I wish I had more friends around here to talk to. It drives me insane not being able to talk to anyone.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is what I am here for :winkwink:


----------



## Cryssie

So he came home and acted like nothing happened. Kinda talking to me kinda not. 

Then I puke. He rubs my back until I was fine then leaves again. Ugh. My stomach hurts I'm crying cos I hate puking. .I just wanna sleep.


----------



## Cryssie

Morning ladies. I'm having to call in today because Alek is running a temp and puking. He is simply miserable. The girl that answered the phone said she can't give me an answer because we're already short handed. My son comes first. So looks like I'll be calling back at 9 when my boss shows up.


----------



## allforthegirl

Can your DH not stay home with Alek? Hey did you two work things out last night?


----------



## Cryssie

We never talked last night. I feel asleep thanks to being sick. 

Hubby is coming home so I can go in at 2. Otherwise I lose my job.


----------



## allforthegirl

That sucks that it has to come down to that, but your hubby needs to pitch in and help too. They are supposed to get sick/family days too.


----------



## Cryssie

His job does a point system. So many points will get him fired. My job is usually ok with me calling off. But apparently not today.


----------



## allforthegirl

Points? That is rubbish!! He has a family FFS


----------



## Cryssie

So do I and I get threatened my job if I dont come in at 2 lol. It's all bs if you ask me. More reasons I wish I could just stay home for good.


----------



## allforthegirl

I agree, though I wasn't trying to discount that you don't have a family, I just was talking about how ridiculous a point system is.

Yes staying at home makes a big difference. My main reason for not working is because I don't want to quit each summer because I wouldn't be able to afford day care for four soon to be five kids. i don't think I would ever make enough money to do that. So I stay at home. I do do some smaller things to make the odd buck here and there with a home business or doing Reiki or Readings.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

allforthegirl said:


> I agree, though I wasn't trying to discount that you don't have a family, I just was talking about how ridiculous a point system is.
> 
> Yes staying at home makes a big difference. My main reason for not working is because I don't want to quit each summer because I wouldn't be able to afford day care for four soon to be five kids. i don't think I would ever make enough money to do that. So I stay at home. I do do some smaller things to make the odd buck here and there with a home business or doing Reiki or Readings.

I had my first Reiki session last week, remotely, with a friend from grade school. It was pretty amazing!


----------



## allforthegirl

I actually love to work on animals =D


----------



## Cryssie

allforthegirl said:


> I agree, though I wasn't trying to discount that you don't have a family, I just was talking about how ridiculous a point system is.
> 
> Yes staying at home makes a big difference. My main reason for not working is because I don't want to quit each summer because I wouldn't be able to afford day care for four soon to be five kids. i don't think I would ever make enough money to do that. So I stay at home. I do do some smaller things to make the odd buck here and there with a home business or doing Reiki or Readings.

Wasn't saying you were just pointing out that she threatened my job. Lol. 

Then thanked me multiple times before I left tonight. Ugh.

It was so hard leaving Alek. When Jared tried to take him from me all he did was hold tighter and cry for me. I was on the verge of tears leaving. Hubby also said he had a scare. Aleks temp went up 103. :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry your little one is so sick! It's awful to have to leave them under those circumstance!! HUGS


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopefully it went down and he gets better real soon.


----------



## Cryssie

It's back to 101.2 gave him Tylenol again and he just went to bed. Barely ate/drank today poor baby.

Hubby asked about sex tonight then lectured me about not calling the dr sooner. I see her Tuesday. They'd tell me to wait until then anyway. Sheesh. I told him I'll do him a favor tho. He wasn't too thrilled. I'm sorry I'm burning/itching down there again. . Ugh. 

Sil is in town for the weekend and said the same thing as you aftg. What if it was him. He said you do know I shower daily right. 

Oh and she's like 6 days late. But is waiting another week like her Dr said since two have been neg.


----------



## allforthegirl

Guys may not ever know they have it, and it has nothing to do with how clean is or not.

Hopefully your sil has some luck. Otherwise it is just the dredded late ovulation. 

Omg tonight is not a good night. Nothing sounded good or smelled good. I drank an ensure with extra protein since I can't seem to meat or much of it. And now I'm heavy breathing to try and calm it down. I thought I was done with this!!! :hissy:


----------



## Cryssie

I almost blacked out at work. Lol. I was outside waiting for my class to get ice cream and my vision blurred and I got dizzy then I saw black for a split second before I had to sit down. Nausea was kicking my assv today too. Bleh. I'll be happy when it's gone and replaced by baby kicks. :) I absolutely hate puking and I've already done more than my pregnancy with Alek. Which was once with him. 

I had ramen again tonight thanks to this meat aversion. Blergh. It better be a girl causing all this. Buying the gender thing tomorrow from walgreens to see.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girls,I'm feeling miserable my tummy is churning and grumbling and I feel like it's in knots. I havnt had much to eat and I'm feeling like shit.: (


----------



## sugarpuff

I just want to say..... 13 WEEKS !!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats on making it this far!!

I've purchased a Doppler and it will arrive on Monday :yipee:


----------



## allforthegirl

sugarpuff said:


> I just want to say..... 13 WEEKS !!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I will be joining you tomorrow!! Yay!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB have fun with it!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I was having the weirdest dreams last night SERIOUSLY totally off the wall.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOT! Yay for 13 weekers and a doppler! :) 

I have weird dreams now almost every night. Crazy stuff!

My arthritis is flaring for some reason and my ankles really hurt. :( Wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't have a dog and didn't live on the 3rd floor. The ache just doesn't go away. boo


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh Whitesox that sounds horrible. I get planters fasciitis and if I am in barefoot too long the next morning I can hardly walk. I hope the flare up goes away soon. Could it be something you ate? I know my Grandmother and father both if they eat potatoes or peppers find that it makes them very stiff afterwards.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL since I'm eating a variety of things that I didn't eat while NOT pg, it definitely could be. I have a an auto immune form of arthritis Psoriatic Arthritis. Basically similar to Rheumatoid but with psoriasis added in for fun. ;) Auto immune diseases definitely can be affected by foods and such but I've not figured out anything that makes a big difference. I'm trying not to complain, I'm in much less pain than usual, pregnancy for the most part helps a lot and can put you into remission. I'm hoping for that outcome!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have an auto immune disease, celiac and that is directly related to food LOL funny thing is I have eaten some wheat while pg cause I was having massive cravings for deepfried foods LOL Surprisingly I didn't have the usually joint issue as I did before, so maybe it is getting better too LOL I know that it has helped my IBS, I hope it helps you too. ;)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) I'm craving the weirdest things. I never at sweets and now I'm jumping through hoops to find gluten free/dairy free sweet things. (I have found that I LOVE So Delicious coconut ice cream and found a gluten free cheese cake) I'm amazed that I've lost weight this pg so far. I've also been craving fruits, so maybe it's balancing. The strange thing is that I've been trying to lose weight for over a year and no matter what I did, the weight wouldn't budge. I took prednisone for over a year and it seemed like it just completely stalled my metabolism. So far I think maybe the pregnancy has given my body a bit of a jump start. 

Celiac is vicious! I feel for you!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Be careful with all the sweets and fruit, I have head it one of the main causes to us women get GD. My girl friend did that to herself, she said if she new she have tried harder find something else that worked lol


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

It's always something isn't it? LOL! I'm hoping that once this nausea crap passes I'll be able to eat more normally instead of eating whatever I think I can keep down.


----------



## allforthegirl

Im still doing that. I wish that it would settle too. Though I do get more good days now which is nice. My nausea seems to be replaced with tiredness, but I think it has to do with low blood pressure right now. :wacko:


----------



## Cryssie

So. .. I bought intelligender tonight. Trying it out in the am. I'll post results!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck! What are the statistics on intelligender? 

I started working on a baby registry on Amazon tonight. I'll go back and change to specific gender once we find out, but I wanted to look at all the baby stuff. :) I love a lot of the unisex stuff anyway. . .the pale green and browns and orange.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, I woke up craving French fries and mayo I made some and it went off!! My new fav food!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie yes let us know how it goes!!

Whitesox I just bought my first baby item, a new born sleeper, it is white with grey stars on it, with a little hood attached. Perfect for a little winter baby!

BMB that used to be one of my favourite things to eat.... I am saddened that it doesn't taste the same right now.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all how is everyone? I'm just about starting to feel a little bit more human these last few days... so hoping things are settling down!
Hope everyone else who's having a rough ride feels better soon too :hugs:
Can't believe we are so close to second tri now, yay! :happydance:

Cryssie - sorry to hear you're having such a rough time with DH, hope things get better soon :happydance:

So here's my little monster at our dating scan. Gained 6 days from where I thought I was so official EDD is now 3rd Feb! (BMB would you mind updating on front page for me?)

He / she was very chilled out, if you look at the right side of the pic you'll see they had literally had their feet up on my womb!!
Got a little wave from him / her though. :kiss:

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zpsb0c98e00.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all how is everyone? I'm just about starting to feel a little bit more human these last few days... so hoping things are settling down!
> Hope everyone else who's having a rough ride feels better soon too :hugs:
> Can't believe we are so close to second tri now, yay! :happydance:
> 
> Cryssie - sorry to hear you're having such a rough time with DH, hope things get better soon :happydance:
> 
> So here's my little monster at our dating scan. Gained 6 days from where I thought I was so official EDD is now 3rd Feb! (BMB would you mind updating on front page for me?)
> 
> He / she was very chilled out, if you look at the right side of the pic you'll see they had literally had their feet up on my womb!!
> Got a little wave from him / her though. :kiss:
> 
> https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zpsb0c98e00.jpg

:thumbup:great scan bub looks adorable. I'm guessing boy:happydance:


Ill update now :)


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130728_072332.jpg

Looks like a boy! Lol. We'll see though. As soon as I put it in and swirled it out was the girl color so who knows.


----------



## Cryssie

This was after I swirled and sat it down. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130728_072021.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Baby1wanted absolutely wonderful pic Congrats!!

Cryssie so which one is supposed to right according to them?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What a beautiful scan! :) I love that baby was just chillin! 

Cryssie~how accurate are the results supposed to be?? :)


----------



## Cryssie

Supposed be read within 5 minutes. The girl was at 2 boy at 4.. I'm so confused! Lol. 

It's like 80%.


----------



## allforthegirl

When is your u/s, this week coming up right? Hopefully this lady the dr has such faith in will tell you something more concrete.

For the sake of the test I would say they are telling you then it is a boy if the answer is to take 5 min.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I've watched 100+ YouTube vids on intelligender and they're all wrong! I wouldn't go by it.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
I've never heard of intelligender before, looks fun if nothing else! Definitely gonna look into it. Are any of you ladies on pinterest? Think I might start a baby board! I used the site to help create a moodboard for my wedding last year, was great to see how things match!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I've watched 100+ YouTube vids on intelligender and they're all wrong! I wouldn't go by it.

That is good to know LOL, they aren't cheap either.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I go on there looking at cute baby pics LOL, but I don't want to really start it until I know what we are having. It is way too tempting to just look at girl stuff LOL


----------



## Cryssie

I saw videos that were wrong too. Not putting too much faith into it. Lol.

I'm on pinterest! Cryssie87 is my ID.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Can I join BMB?! I'm due February 16th!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

3xBlessed said:


> Can I join BMB?! I'm due February 16th!

Off course you can my dear:flower:

Ill add you to the front page now:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB you can't sleep today? You are up late :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BMB you can't sleep today? You are up late :hugs:

It's so weird during the day I'm exhausted and at night I just can't sleep:dohh:

I've been rubbing soothing night oil on my belly its supposed to be good I bought it of this gorgeous vintage shop in the city and smells amazing, also its super absorbent so not grease or mess..helps me relax but not fall asleep:coffee:

I'm having a little blood streak in my cm which is kinda worrying me:cry:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wow, an April thread already!


----------



## allforthegirl

It doesn't sound like it is bad if that is that small. If it increases or has cramping then I would start to worry. I know it is easier said than done, cause I was a mess when it was happening to me. I am sure it is nothing more than your cervix changing and bursting a blood vessel. :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I really hope so aftg, 

I done the ring test thingo and it came up as boy lol I done the cabbage and baking soda test too all come up as boys..I'm happy seriously I want to be in third trimester already :(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Plus I have a massive gut feeling its another blue bundle I just know it!


----------



## allforthegirl

Third? Why is that?


----------



## Cryssie

My cm is so weird today. Watery and a lot. Just makes me feel like I've peed myself a few times today. 

My mil and sil thought it was weird the gender test showed two colors but told me not to go by it lol.


----------



## Cryssie

Oh and we just got home from getting some produce since it was my last weekend to use my checks. .

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/FB_IMG_13750344778150632.jpghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/FB_IMG_13750345010888001.jpg

The peaches were huge I got 6lbs in just ten of them. 12 bell peppers for my mil and one huge watermelon for $20.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YUM! That is one HUGE watermelon! LOL!

Welcome 3Xblessed! 

I'm ready to move on from the worry and nausea!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Got my Doppler, boy is it annoying!!!! I'm getting a 145-150 reading but it's doesn't "sound" right..humph!!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

This week is annoyingly dragging!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Third? Why is that?

So I wouldn't care about blood and stuff, I'd be happy to see my mucous plug in third tri lol


----------



## allforthegirl

The 12th week really dragged on for me too BMB. Oh and I have been finding that green snot like stuff coming out recently. Not really slimy but very sticky, like it wanted to stick to everything. It was very gross!!

What did you mean that it doesn't sound right? If it was that high then you have found the right beat. It would be tons lower if it was yours. Maybe it is just your machine that sounds funny :o/


----------



## Cryssie

I want a doppler! Waah. :(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

ive been having the same discharge, but it doesnt smell nor itch ill ask my midwife i hope its not an infection, dont want to be induced early again for that reason!

it stays on a high number for about 3 seconds then goes down to 0 again, my pulse is 88 and that comes up in red if its 120 it comes up in green, i know its not my pulse its more of a swooshing sound, i think its the placenta.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cryssie said:


> I want a doppler! Waah. :(

im renting mine, for $30 month, maybe you can rent one too, but i gotta tell you its annoying and stressful!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> ive been having the same discharge, but it doesnt smell nor itch ill ask my midwife i hope its not an infection, dont want to be induced early again for that reason!
> 
> it stays on a high number for about 3 seconds then goes down to 0 again, my pulse is 88 and that comes up in red if its 120 it comes up in green, i know its not my pulse its more of a swooshing sound, i think its the placenta.

I hope it isn't either. Just eat some more yogurt with higher probiotics. That will at least keep it down if it is. Then again do you possibly have the big Oooo in the middle of the night? Cause I got that stuff one day with having sex and then one day after sex had the exact same thing. Oh and I do have the big Ooo sometimes in the middle of the night. :blush:

As for the heart rate, I am just sure that the baby is moving away, maybe you just need to push harder LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

CONFESSION TIME!

i had an O in my dream, thank god hub was sleeping like a rock!

tbh, im just not that interested in it anymore like id get in the mood and one word from him puts me off, i dont know why, we have dtd like 3 times since finding out lol, i cant be bothered anymore.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

as far as the doppler goes, im going to try again with a full bladder and see what happenes, i feel that babe is most active at night, lol yes i can feel fluttering when i lay on my left side..ive become used to the movement and now im convinced is bubba boo..


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> CONFESSION TIME!
> 
> i had an O in my dream, thank god hub was sleeping like a rock!
> 
> tbh, im just not that interested in it anymore like id get in the mood and one word from him puts me off, i dont know why, we have dtd like 3 times since finding out lol, i cant be bothered anymore.

I really don't want it all the time either, just every once and a while I crave the closeness. Actually the last time we did dtd it wasn't as uncomfortable as the time before, so that is a plus. I think dh and I have only dtd like maybe three times too LOL. One time was just oral (sorry TMI) because I so crampy I couldn't even think about putting something in there and making it worse. Just wasnt' going to happen, poor dh didn't even get it cause I was too nauseous to out ANYthing in my mouth, nope noway nohow LOL Though I feel like I should want it more, as all my other pg I was she horn devil man, could NOT get enough. When DH wasn't home I was in toy heaven LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> CONFESSION TIME!
> 
> i had an O in my dream, thank god hub was sleeping like a rock!
> 
> tbh, im just not that interested in it anymore like id get in the mood and one word from him puts me off, i dont know why, we have dtd like 3 times since finding out lol, i cant be bothered anymore.
> 
> I really don't want it all the time either, just every once and a while I crave the closeness. Actually the last time we did dtd it wasn't as uncomfortable as the time before, so that is a plus. I think dh and I have only dtd like maybe three times too LOL. One time was just oral (sorry TMI) because I so crampy I couldn't even think about putting something in there and making it worse. Just wasnt' going to happen, poor dh didn't even get it cause I was too nauseous to out ANYthing in my mouth, nope noway nohow LOL Though I feel like I should want it more, as all my other pg I was she horn devil man, could NOT get enough. When DH wasn't home I was in toy heaven LOLClick to expand...

lol youre a classic!

before i got pregnant we used to dtd 3-4 a week, it was nice, sometimes i didnt have to do anything :haha: but now im avoiding it as much as i can, not as comfortable as i used to be, i dont want to see blood even if it didnt mean anything im a worry wort :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I have waited well over a week before dtd again. I honestly didn't want to aggravate the bleed either. Though the other day I checked for my cervix (don't worry didn't poke at it or anything), cause I was curious if it finally went high up like ALL my others. My last one was high high up that the smear was very hard to find. This time I still feel it very low but way back, but not too far I can't feel it. I also noticed these hard nodules, I looked it up and it isn't supposed to mean anything and are supposed to binine(or however you spell it) Still have no idea why it hasn't gone high up...... :shrug:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

mine isnt high too, i can feel it, though its firm and closed, it actually feels much lower to when i feel for it when ttc, weird hey?


----------



## allforthegirl

That is weird. Mine is starting to soften but not a whole lot. Maybe like at O time..... I think it is time for google LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lol yep google diagnose ourselves..

There's a cool app it's called HealthTap, it's free, you ask real doctors anything and you will get a response in a couple of hours, it's really helpful. I recommend it.


----------



## apa13

Hi ladies, can I join? Just had my 12 weeks scan today :-D


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Having a thoroughly horrible day, had my 12 week scan and the OH manages to loose the pictures between the hospital and the car. SO FLAMING angry, now he has gone to work pissed off at me. SERIOUSLY at me?! because I had a go at him in front of my mum for loosing scan pictures.. bloody hell. No apology for loosing the pics though.. ughhhhh


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

apa13 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? Just had my 12 weeks scan today :-D

Welcome:flower: I will add you to the front page, what's your due date?


Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Having a thoroughly horrible day, had my 12 week scan and the OH manages to loose the pictures between the hospital and the car. SO FLAMING angry, now he has gone to work pissed off at me. SERIOUSLY at me?! because I had a go at him in front of my mum for loosing scan pictures.. bloody hell. No apology for loosing the pics though.. ughhhhh

That sucks, I can imagine how mad you'd be, but remember you have plenty more to come:flower: as long as everything was fine with babe it's all that matters:hugs:


----------



## apa13

Thanks! It's Feb 6th :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Done :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome APA! :) 

I'm sorry Rhi Rhi! Otherwise was your scan all good? Will you have a gender scan in 6-8 weeks?

We've honestly had sex ONCE since I found out I was pg. The day after we saw the bub at 9 weeks. My hubs doesn't have a high sex drive and is currently working 60+ hours a week. He's so very tired all the time. :( I've woken up more than once with the big O dreams. 

Ahhhh. . .another week has begun! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow! I have another appt a week from today and I think she'll order the Materni21 testing. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm feeling better now, sorry hah. After that rant I chilled out. we had a scan just over a week ago privately (and it was a million times better quality then the rubbish nhs blurs I got today) honestly my hospital must have the worst machines available. 
I have one picture saved from today and six from last weeks scan, also my gender scan is only 31 days away because I have booked a 16 week one. So I suppose I should apologize to him for being such a baby lol ( I blame the hormones haha) 

Scan was fine :) Puts me a day ahead; so the 8th instead of the 9th and everything is fine, I had the bloods and check for downs etc, should get the result within 10 days apparently. 

Really excited about gender scan, but if one more person says "better be a girl hahah" I will cry


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG if my MIL says that to me I will tell where to go. I have four boys and I find a huge insult for someone to say that to me. She has said that before when she asked us when we were having another one. It is not like we can control what comes out!! :growlmad:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yup ^^ I only have one boy for goodness sakes and people are doing it to me ! lol 

It is annoying, also the assumption that I WANT a girl ?! 
Yes some might, but i'm not really all that fussed now. It is just making me feel like i HAVE to have a girl :( or I will be letting people down


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I really would LOVE to have a girl but I also understand it is completely out of my hands. I will have to deal with the fact that a girl isn't meant for me and that will be enough and i don't need someone else making me feel like $h*t because of their own disappointments. They can keep it to themselves thank you very much!


----------



## YoungNReady13

Hey!! Is it ok if I join too?? Im estimating my due date around Feb 16. I would love to be surrounded by women who are pregnant at the same time as me!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hello! Welcome!

I have 3 girls so of course everyone thinks I'll be drowning in my sorrows if it is another girl. Goodness, get a grip people! Just a healthy baby please?! ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Omg I just realized only now 4 more weeks until my next scan. Honestly it seemed so far away when it was booked, i am not sure why 5 weeks seemed so much longer than 4 does, I guess for me it just does. Weird LOL


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome new ladies!! :hi:


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted Congrats on peach week!!


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> baby1wanted Congrats on peach week!!

Thank you!! Am genuinely excited today - I know there's some debate but to me 13 weeks is second tri and I made it!!! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

I think the confusion is just because some books will say that you are in the 14th week though you are only say 13 weeks and 2 days. Everything I have signed up for said congrats you are in the second trimester so I will go with that. Plus I have always for all my pg gone with the 13th weeks as second trimester and so have my Dr.'s so like you I am happy about this change!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY for peaches! 1 week 1 day for me. :) Happy to be a plum tomorrow of course. hehe


----------



## Cryssie

Tmi pic warning! 


Every time I push to poo this glob of mucus comes out. No blood thank goodness but this is gross. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130729_182543.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie I am sorry but doesn't look like your yeast infection is going away :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'd have to agree. . . looks like a yeast infection. :(


----------



## Cryssie

I figured as much. And we dtd last night. I cried after because of the discomfort. I'll talk to her tomorrow when I see her after my u/s.


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG seriously?? That is not cool. You know this is a very strong lesson from the universe directed to your husband that he needs to learn that he can't hold to sex anymore. He needs to start to hear it cause it is obvious!!


----------



## Cryssie

He unfortunately doesn't know i cried because I did so in the shower. It was so bad I had to crouch to take the pressure of from my legs. :( then I slathered it in monistat. It felt better this am but seriously. :/ I hope he doesn't ask for a while.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think you need to tell him what happened last night. The more you are honest the less he will think you are trying to keep it from him in spite. Well that would at least be only thing you can do at the moment.


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my Cryssie. Your DH needs to understand that you are making a baby in there and this is not good for either of you. His junk needs to stay in his pants until you are ready. Maybe he needs to be checked to find out if he has an abundance of yeast. From now on after you clear up it may be a good idea to at least wear a condom until you are ready to try again. He just has to suck it up and understand that the little one inside of you and your health is more important than his sex life.


----------



## MamaBear93

On a good note I had my 12 week check-up today and I got to hear and record the little babes heart beat! :D So fast and strong!!

If any one would like to hear it you can go to my facebook page www.facebook.com/slipknotlover98

DH's eyes lit up the second the doppler hit my tummy it was instant baby! He was so amazed because last time (at 8 weeks) the ob had to search for it with the doppler and also it was almost washed out by my heartbeat because it was so little. But there was no mistaking it this time :yipee::headspin::wohoo::cloud9:


----------



## youngmamttc

Great news mama bear! xx


----------



## Cryssie

I'm gonna tell the dr in front of him today that it was uncomfortable. Maybe then he'll realize it. 

Condoms irritate me without being preggo so I dunno how those will affect me now. 

Only a few hours (7) full we'll bee waiting to see baby!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie Well I sure hope he gets it. Cant wait to hear what you find out at your scan today!!

Mamabear That is wonderful news, congrats


----------



## YoungNReady13

MamaBear93 said:


> On a good note I had my 12 week check-up today and I got to hear and record the little babes heart beat! :D So fast and strong!!
> 
> If any one would like to hear it you can go to my facebook page www.facebook.com/slipknotlover98
> 
> DH's eyes lit up the second the doppler hit my tummy it was instant baby! He was so amazed because last time (at 8 weeks) the ob had to search for it with the doppler and also it was almost washed out by my heartbeat because it was so little. But there was no mistaking it this time :yipee::headspin::wohoo::cloud9:

Awww wow!! I cant wait to hear my lil peanuts heartbeat again. The last time at like 9 weeks the doctor couldnt really find it. But I am so happy your babys heartbeat is doing great!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Young, where in NJ are you? I'm at the Jersey Shore!


----------



## Cryssie

Everything is great with baby! Measuring 12+6 and looking good! Hb 156.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154521.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154556.jpg

And.. she's pretty positive its a girl! Like if she had any doubt them she wouldn't have said anything. Plus we all saw 3 lines in the potty shot. She said girls have three white lines. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154513.jpg


----------



## Ladybuggz

Cryssie- WOW! What amazing pictures!!! I've never seen a 3D scan before, I didn't realise it could be done at an early stage. So detailed already! Congrats!


----------



## Cryssie

She went 3d crazy! Lol. It of the 15 (!) Pics she gave me only 3 were regular


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats great photos, I sure hope that she is right and you get your girl Cryssie :hugs: I am over the moon for you!!


----------



## Cryssie

I sure hope so! She was pretty direct lol. Never been wrong before she said.


----------



## allforthegirl

Man I just want the next four weeks to just hurry up already :rofl: I don't know if I can wait!! :hissy:


----------



## Cryssie

I'll be getting a call to go see the specialist soon so maybe they will be able to tell me the same! Age said the cord looked good tho but it was too early for the heart.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

How exciting! So glad all looked good and it's a GIRL! :) I've never had a 3d scan before either, I hope I do this time around!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Great scan pics cryssie I hope she's right!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Is it me or is week 12 taking its sweet time!!

I'm going shopping tomorrow for DS he need new winter clothes he's growing out his jeans and tops! Ill try my very best and not buy anything for little nugget! I really want either pink or blue stuff.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

My next midwife appt is on Monday at 10:30 am I forgot what they did this time 4 years ago with DS. Probably a glucose test. Ill ask for a scan referral dying to see my little monkey!


----------



## allforthegirl

I bought my first little sleeper for our little one. Like you I want to have girlie things so I want to wait. I am not a fan of yellow, but I do love the brown with green or orange.

Today I so awful. Yesterday I felt so good I actually ate like a normal person for the first time in a long time. This morning wondering if I need to make up camp in the bathroom, or if I should have a bowl beside me at all times. Today my heavy and controlled breathing isn't helping like it used too. It sure doesn't feel like it is getting any better I think I may just be getting used feeling like crap. I sure hope the next week will bring some relief. I was sure hoping that it was done cause there is a large fair in town and I really want to go and eat all the bad foods. Corndogs, onion blossoms, applewood smoked pork, giant lemonade's , candy apples, snow cones, cotton candy? Man oh man, I was craving them so badly yesterday and today most of it doesn't sound appetizing :hissy:


----------



## YoungNReady13

3xBlessed said:


> Young, where in NJ are you? I'm at the Jersey Shore!

I am in south jersey ... by Rowan University


----------



## Cryssie

Funnel cake! Omgoodness I want funnel cake! 

Dr said yesterday I have a lot of ketones? In my urine and I'm very dehydrated. :X its very hard for me to drink water. I fought myself to with Alek. She also said I need more protein. . But I can drink protein shakes she said. Hubby told her to tell me to stop eating sweets.


----------



## allforthegirl

What did dr say about the infection?


----------



## Cryssie

Gave me the pill for it since I was out of the first trimester. I dunno how it works lol. I took it last night.


----------



## allforthegirl

Did your hubby say anything about it or did he just get all cranky about it?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

12 week bump. . .yes, I know. . .huge already. LOL:wacko:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/skeeter30/Babybump12wks_zps54fccca7.jpg


----------



## Cryssie

He hasn't said anything about it. Probably rolled his eyes when I said it hurt after sex tho.


----------



## Cryssie

Oh I'm also feeling lots of movement inside now. Like rolling. Lol. I just wish I could feel it outside too.


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> 12 week bump. . .yes, I know. . .huge already. LOL:wacko:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/skeeter30/Babybump12wks_zps54fccca7.jpg

Mine is close to that now too, so don't feel too bad ;) I think you look great!



Cryssie said:


> He hasn't said anything about it. Probably rolled his eyes when I said it hurt after sex tho.

You two must have something special that keeps you two together. I could not handle that! You are stronger than I to stick it out ;)

That is awesome you are feeling more, me too! I love it and I wish it happened more often, can't wait for that!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I have the rolling now too, mostly at night when I'm laying in bed. . .so cool! :)


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls just wanted to thank you all for your kind words and support during my terrible ms and thankyou Lord I think im getting better! This week has been getting alot easier and I can eat alot more variety yay! 
Great bump white sox mine is about the same! I look 5 months at least lol 
Hope ure all doing great xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ultrasound tomorrow at 1:40pm!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you Hun, gorgeous bump btw you look fantabulous.


----------



## 3xBlessed

YoungNReady13 said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Young, where in NJ are you? I'm at the Jersey Shore!
> 
> I am in south jersey ... by Rowan UniversityClick to expand...

I've never seen anyone on here so close to me :hi:


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB another one? Will this be the 12 week NT scan then? I can't wait for more baby pics!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great bump WhiteSox!!!

Good luck today BMB!

Glad you're feeling better Masonsbaby!


----------



## capemaylover

3xBlessed said:


> YoungNReady13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Young, where in NJ are you? I'm at the Jersey Shore!
> 
> I am in south jersey ... by Rowan UniversityClick to expand...
> 
> I've never seen anyone on here so close to me :hi:Click to expand...

I grew up in Swedesboro (about 15 minutes from Rowan). And I vacation at the Jersey Shore (cape may) every summer...love that we are so close!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Im feel great today so I am going to take my monsters to the ex. Even before DH gets off work. Yes that good. Though I am getting my boys to clean up our house ;) so it sweetens the deal to leave early.... Oh am I ever sneaky LOL A clean house for the early admission to the ex. I think it is a fair trade :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

NICE! Glad you're feeling good, will have a clean house and a bit of time! :) Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Cryssie

I got my call for the high risk center. Aug 20th. I could have made it the 14th but I want to be more sure of gender. Lol. Now to let my boss know haha.


----------



## Cryssie

Anyone might know what this is? I thought cradle cap but still at 2? And it's spreading. . Doesnt bother him but hubby wants to pick at it and he hates that. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130801_171820.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130801_171920.jpg


----------



## Cryssie

Didn't work nevermind.


----------



## YoungNReady13

capemaylover said:


> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNReady13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Young, where in NJ are you? I'm at the Jersey Shore!
> 
> I am in south jersey ... by Rowan UniversityClick to expand...
> 
> I've never seen anyone on here so close to me :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in Swedesboro (about 15 minutes from Rowan). And I vacation at the Jersey Shore (cape may) every summer...love that we are so close!!!Click to expand...

I love all the friends that I made on here but it's nice knowing people in my area. I'm always looking now for new mommies or mommies to be like me to hang out with!


----------



## YoungNReady13

3xBlessed said:


> YoungNReady13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3xBlessed said:
> 
> 
> Young, where in NJ are you? I'm at the Jersey Shore!
> 
> I am in south jersey ... by Rowan UniversityClick to expand...
> 
> I've never seen anyone on here so close to me :hi:Click to expand...

I'm so glad I am finding people on here that are close. It's comforting!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie looks like yeast.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Saw bub, s/he were wriggling,dancing and summersulting and we even got a little wave!!!!! It was the sweetest thing ever! Hb was 142bmp and measuring on date, ill post pics on Monday when I go to pick up the report I also have a midwives appt on Monday :)

Aftg, it's my 12 weeks scan NT is next week or the week after.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bmb so what was this scan for? Or 12 week scan is for the nt. 

Had blast at fair. Was there for about 9 hrs and was freaking sore when we left. I'm not custom to standing on cement for any length of time. I was though disappointed in the food they had there. Didn't seem like they had some of the things I was looking for. Boo


----------



## Cryssie

Someone in the mommy group on Facebook I'm in said saborrehic dermatitis? Severe dandruff. 

I'm really jealous. Lol. I wanna go to a fair and get funnel cake now. 

Looking forward for the pics bmb!

I'm counting down the days until my next u/s. Sigh. I wanna know if the tech was right! Which in my mommy group some said they've had her correctly say girl at 13 weeks! So I'm getting slowly more excited!


----------



## allforthegirl

yes it could be that too. My boys had it too. I just put baby oil in their hair let it soak in for a while then used a comb to remove it. It can take a long time to go away though.

I hope she is right for you too. I just get scared that she told you so early with all those stories of someone saying that they say girlie part and came out a boy. Also read too that not until 16-17 weeks have they completely formed parts. I saw a video about it (for the life of me I can't find it) that showed that girls and boys have the three lines and a head like a penis. Then the lines either turn into the scrotum, or labia. Man I need to find that article. I sure hope for your sake she is right.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad your scan went well BMB! 

I could go for an elephant ear from the fair! YUM! :)

I hope your tech was right Cryssie!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I finally found that info. Please watch, it is good for all of us to know. 

https://www.babycenter.com/2_inside-pregnancy-girl-or-boy_10313041.bc


----------



## Cryssie

Put coconut oil on Aleks head tonight then combed it. The stuff came off very easily. It was very gross tho. He'll need a bath in the am. Especially since he'll be going out of town with my in laws tomorrow. They'll be back Sunday afternoon. So hubby and I are gonna have a date night tomorrow night as well.


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130802_214352.jpg

13 weeks!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Cute bump!


----------



## allforthegirl

You smiled ;) it is smaller than mine right now. Two more days and I will post a pic.

So I went out and bought a pair of mat jeans tonight. WOW mat jeans are expensive. I got these ones on sale and I still thought $40 was a lot to spend. The ones that are on for this season were $65-70 per pair. PUKE that is jsut gross. Sorry but I just don't spend that much on a pair of jeans regularly, why would I pay that much on a pair of jeans I will only be wearing for a few months. Then I went to Walmart and bought a pair of cotton yoga mat pants for $16. Way better price!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I went to a maternity resale shop and found some jeans for $12. . .much more in my price range. ;) I don't wear jeans often at least. I'm a BIG fan of yoga pants! :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I love yoga pants! I have them in grey,black and navy and they were $15 each! I also bought some maternity shirts with built in zip underboobs for when I give birth and need to breast feed I thought they were cool, they were $22 each so I bought one in black that way I can wear it with anything.


----------



## allforthegirl

Like and actual zipper? i have never seen anything like that.

Hey I wish we had a maternity resale shop.... I would go there too LOL


----------



## liveandlove04

I found maternity pants at old navy for 97 cents today !!!!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

I'm in the UK but using EBay for most of my maternity purchases... Some really good bargains


----------



## youngmamttc

Im using yoga pants and my sister gave me a loads of maternity tops. I'll be using ebay for my winter stuff though like coats


----------



## Cryssie

I had leftover jeans from Alek. Just needed to buy work pants/capris. Those were like $30 but at khols so we get a huge discount from using my mils card.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Like and actual zipper? i have never seen anything like that.
> 
> Hey I wish we had a maternity resale shop.... I would go there too LOL

Yes! It's a ruffled shirt and under the first layer of ruffles there's a discreet zipper you can open and let out the boobage for babe :haha:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girls! Everything in my house smells! I don't know where to go its like today I woke up and bam! Heightened sense of smell which is making me gag at everything,I opened the fridge and thought I smelt rotten fish. I don't even have fish in my fridge :( 

I made DS eggs and almost threw up I had to sit it the balcony while he finished because I couldn't smell it,the bathrooms window is always opened and our neighbours make the smelliest food (even before I was pregnant their food made want to puke) I don't know what their making at 7am that smells so bad!! I felt like going down to them and telling them off lol my husband bought charcoal chicken from his work today and I couldn't look at it. Help me what should I do I can't live like this lol, I want to sit in a bubble and not smell anything :(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

On a positive note I'm 13 weeks tomorrow yipeeee!!! Finally second trimester this week went by far too slow! Mondays my midwife appt and ill post pics of little boogie and maybe you can guess gender :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Major poser...takes after his momma lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Found these oldies lol he's so cheesy, I wonder if this bub will look like him.i love chunky babies:baby:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

The first pic is of DS and his cousin they're 11 months apart..


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

This is them now, they're besties, they even go daycare together,funny thing they'll start kindergarten together too, DS was born on August so he starts school when he's 6 rather than 5.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Sorry, I got carried away with all the photos im a photo freak i have close to 6000 photos of ds (i know im crazy)I hope you all don't mind :)


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Girls! Everything in my house smells! I don't know where to go its like today I woke up and bam! Heightened sense of smell which is making me gag at everything,I opened the fridge and thought I smelt rotten fish. I don't even have fish in my fridge :(
> 
> I made DS eggs and almost threw up I had to sit it the balcony while he finished because I couldn't smell it,the bathrooms window is always opened and our neighbours make the smelliest food (even before I was pregnant their food made want to puke) I don't know what their making at 7am that smells so bad!! I felt like going down to them and telling them off lol my husband bought charcoal chicken from his work today and I couldn't look at it. Help me what should I do I can't live like this lol, I want to sit in a bubble and not smell anything :(

Me too, it is increasingly getting worse everyday. I have always have had it, but it absolutely horrible now. DH came home and I couldn't even walk by the room he was in without smelling him. He showered when I went to bed so I wouldn't smell him anymore (would have done it before I am sure but his computer game made him lose time, again :(). Then when I woke up I could smell something awful. Well at first I thought maybe it was me, then I walked across the room, NOPE his clothes on the floor, YUCK! I want to throw them out!

As for your pictures they are very cute! Your little guy with the sunglasses, he looks really boss!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Girls! Everything in my house smells! I don't know where to go its like today I woke up and bam! Heightened sense of smell which is making me gag at everything,I opened the fridge and thought I smelt rotten fish. I don't even have fish in my fridge :(
> 
> I made DS eggs and almost threw up I had to sit it the balcony while he finished because I couldn't smell it,the bathrooms window is always opened and our neighbours make the smelliest food (even before I was pregnant their food made want to puke) I don't know what their making at 7am that smells so bad!! I felt like going down to them and telling them off lol my husband bought charcoal chicken from his work today and I couldn't look at it. Help me what should I do I can't live like this lol, I want to sit in a bubble and not smell anything :(
> 
> Me too, it is increasingly getting worse everyday. I have always have had it, but it absolutely horrible now. DH came home and I couldn't even walk by the room he was in without smelling him. He showered when I went to bed so I wouldn't smell him anymore (would have done it before I am sure but his computer game made him lose time, again :(). Then when I woke up I could smell something awful. Well at first I thought maybe it was me, then I walked across the room, NOPE his clothes on the floor, YUCK! I want to throw them out!
> 
> As for your pictures they are very cute! Your little guy with the sunglasses, he looks really boss!Click to expand...

Lol what do we do I can't cope, even coffee smells horrible, everything smells like poop lol I keep puking a little in my mouth and goes back down:dohh: it's horrible! 

I want to be on a tropical island right now sipping on coconut juice with no one around me just me, wishful thinking!


----------



## Cryssie

I have loads of pictures of Alek! My fear is second baby won't have as many. :(

Puke fairy visited for the third time this pregnancy this morning. 

Alek is on the road with my in laws. He'll be 4 hours away until tomorrow afternoon. :( at least I get to rest right? Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well you sound worse than me :( I can smell coffee, I just can't drink it. It doesn't taste the same anymore. I made ribs last night and they smelled AMAZING, then I tasted them and was put off. Needless to say while I was at Walmart last night I bought some meal replacement shakes that are for pg women. I am not getting enough protein in my diet at all. All I ate was kale, cabbage salad and a bit of brown rice, and I know brown rice has protein but not enough. **sigh**


----------



## 3xBlessed

BMB your pics are adorable!!! I, too, love chunky babies...my first was so chunky and now he is literally a skinny bean pole!!!

I've been noticing that my sense of smell is heightened all of a sudden too lately! Yuck! Food just sounds disgusting...except for a bacon, egg, and cheese on a croissant...might have to get that! LOL!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I keep a bottle of lemon oil with me all the time, I also have lemon body cream. The lemon smell helps over power other smells for me. I get gaggy so easily. 

I LOVE the pix! :) So sweet!! 

Here are my 3 girls (my oldest Taylor is gay in case anyone wants to ask about her clothing choice! LOL) from May at my youngest's 8th grade graduation. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/skeeter30/babygirlsgraduation_zps0c58fad4.jpg

My 2 youngest with me a couple days ago. . .they are 17 and 14

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/skeeter30/WY13_mamangirls_zpse81d6a43.jpg

Here's a MUCH younger one. ;)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/skeeter30/girlssanta.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesox you have a beautiful family!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

beautiful girls Whitesox!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Here are a couple pics of my boys, since everyone is sharing ;)

This first one is when they all had longer hair, and most recent.



This one was done in the fall, professional


----------



## Cryssie

Love the kid pictures! Here is a couple of Alek!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130525_093124-1.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130502_161409.jpg


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I love all the little boys!! I so hope this is a boy! :) I also love pictures so please share if you feel comfortable. :D


----------



## youngmamttc

Here is my DD. A few off when she was younger and one from last year then one from now. Also a family pic of us! xx
 



Attached Files:







beautiful.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1









Skye3.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1









Skye2.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









Family portrait.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 1









Skye13.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

She's so adorable!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Here are some pics of DD when she was first born :D
I have such a hard time believing she is going to be three in just a few short months...
 



Attached Files:







65261_514579178573095_348332243_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2









2.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

They definitely grow up too fast LOL


----------



## MamaBear93

I don't know where the time went, two more years and she will be in school! Crazy!
Here is a more recent picture of her
 



Attached Files:







Trini bear.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Gorgeous pictures everyone, I love looking at them, our kids are too adoreable!! Whitesox your girls are beautiful you must be so proud xx


----------



## allforthegirl

O M Geeeee I just couldn't stand the smell of the supper we were making, I literally left DH in charge and I left to eat something I knew I could. Man it was sooo gross smelling. Though the teriyaki chicken I did have was amazing!

Know what else that is amazing? How big my tummy gets at the end of the day LOL Wowzers :haha:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Love all the kid pics!!! Can't figure out how to include one. If I clicked the insert image button it asks for the URL name. Any tips?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I have realised my hair is becoming so dry, it's also falling out in bunches, I naturally have straight thin hair, but I'm so scared it'll all fall out, the amount is way out of the ordinary :( I've always struggled with my hair I tried everything to give it a little volume and make it thicker nothing works..also I waxed my legs a weeks ago now it's longer than before lol it's all boy signs!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

3xBlessed said:


> Love all the kid pics!!! Can't figure out how to include one. If I clicked the insert image button it asks for the URL name. Any tips?

Click on the icon that looks like a paper clip and upload pics:thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear93

If you click the little arrow next to the paper clip you should get a window that lets you choose how you want to upload the image.


----------



## youngmamttc

Happy 13 weeks to any girls who reached that today! xx


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB my hair and skin is drier than normal. It is also still falling out which is strange for me during pg. Normally my hair gets more full and have to wash it all the time. I miss washing my while pg and have not one strand fall out. Now I can go more than 24 hrs before any oil shows on my scalp. I am sure our hair falling out has to do with amount of protein in our diets. Since we can't eat it, the first place we notice the effects is our hair.


----------



## allforthegirl

So I finally posted a bump photo to my journal.... I kinda popped :haha:


----------



## Cryssie

My hair is thick naturally so losing some doesn't even phase it lol. But my hair gets oily more often now and my face is finally not breaking out as much. As for my hair on my legs.. it's taking forever to grow back. When I had to shave weekly now it's every two.


----------



## allforthegirl

Man to only have to shave once a week i would be over the mountains with joy LOL Normally I have to shave every two days LOL So gross, I rather wax them now. I can't be bothered to shave anymore LOL


----------



## 3xBlessed

My hair is very thick and I never had any issues with my two full term pregnancies but with this one I'm losing hair like crazy!!! My kids are always finding my hair while they're in the tub and constantly flip out about it. Lol.

Here are my two boys. Thanks for the help posting!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## allforthegirl

What lovely boys!


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my goodness ladies I found the most awesome baby registry site I have ever seen! You can put anything on it from ANY site! I have old navy, walmart, target, and many other places! It is super awesome that I don't have to stick to one store because some things are less expensive while others are more expensive at certain stores. I am one happy momma right now :cloud9: can I post a link to it here?


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't see why you can't. You could always try. Is that just for the USA or is it for everywhere??


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Amazon has the option to link to anywhere for your registry as well. Very cool! 

BEAUTIFUL boys blessed!


----------



## Cryssie

Please do post the link!


----------



## Masonsbaby

hi girls wow gorgeous photos! I will post some when I get my laptop fixed am on my phone atm 
Unfortunately I was a bit premature about my ms leaving me :( had a few good days then BAM back with a vengeance man what a tease :( 
My smells have been terrible since 6 weeks so annoying its hard for everyone else in the house to live with me :(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So bloody angry right now! I go to my midwife appointment which is bloody useless she tried finding the heartbeat on the Doppler didn't even bother more than 20 seconds then she gives me the NT referral she told me you have to call today it's way too late now!!! Then I called 100 different places and none would do it today,so I found one I drove 2.5 hours to the place only for them to tell me it's too late we don't do it beyond 12 weeks so I sat in my car and cried and swore lol I made a massive scene there because they should have told me before I drove all that way!!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

https://babyli.st/index

AFTG- It is just a website so I don't see any reason it would not work in different contries...I don't know how that works...:shrug:

Whitesox- I didn't know that amazon had that option.

Masonsbaby- So sorry ms came back. I had that happen to me too. I am ok now but I have super heartburn. I hope it stays away next time!

BMB- Oh my that sounds horrid. I would be so angry! Hope you get you scan soon!


----------



## 3xBlessed

BMB that is horrible!!! I am 12 weeks today and have my NT on Wednesday. They will do it up until 13 weeks here. I would have made a huge scene too!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB wow really that is just ridiculous. You are right they could have told you that when you were on the phone with them. Did you at least get to go shopping some place you don't normally?? Shopping always makes me feel better :winkwink:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

It was a horrible day! 

Aftg, it was literally in the middle of nowhere I don't know the way around,then on the way home my navigator decides to flop up! Argh! It's one of those days..


The hospital gave me my next appointment in 6 weeks because I was still in "early stages" and didn't need to be seen! I'm not doing the nt scan its not worth it, I guess this was a sign not to do it. Oh well....now what to cook? It's been a long day!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I am sorry that it went that way. you are right though sometimes the universe gives use a clear message that something are just not going to happen. Happens to me all the time! Ugh in 6 weeks? UGH that is so far far away! Oh well at least you will get to see baby sooner than 20 weeks right?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

What a horrid experience BMB! PLUS a 6 week wait? UGH!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies,
Hope you're all well! You all have such lovely families and so many great photos! This is mine and hubs first so we don't have any photos to share yet (but hope to next year!).
I'm so happy right now, I hadn't felt any baby 'flutters' for near a week but think I felt baby again a few minutes ago. I can see myself getting addicted to monitoring baby movements!


----------



## allforthegirl

Then when baby gets tight in there like 38 weeks you will be uncomfortable with the kicks LOL But I love them all the same ;)


----------



## sugarpuff

Try as I might I feel absolutely nothing yet, I just have wind... :blush:


----------



## Cryssie

Oh lady! When baby is up in there with a foot in your ribs and a foot in your pelvic bone you'll take back those words lol! I'll post a pic of before Alek was born and his placement! You'll be all "whut!?"


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/facebook95839991485.jpg

When his foot was up by his head and he was breech.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/facebook951930172516.jpg

When I was like 6 days from my induction/c section because he was breech.


----------



## allforthegirl

My first was so far into my ribs my one rib is now permanently our of place LOL What we do for our children LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Had my appointment, 13 weeks tomorrow. . .the nurse couldn't find the heartbeat and I lost it. The doctor DID find it! Thank God! I was in tears. 148-152! She wants me back in 3 weeks and will order the Materni21. I hate to wait AGAIN but it's still sooner than my 20 week ultrasound. Apparently I don't get a 12 week scan. Just relieved to hear the HB!

(sorry for the cross post for some of you. :) )


----------



## Cryssie

Mmhm. 


I'm having horrible ligament pains when I get up. in my right hip area. It sucks!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Had my appointment, 13 weeks tomorrow. . .the nurse couldn't find the heartbeat and I lost it. The doctor DID find it! Thank God! I was in tears. 148-152! She wants me back in 3 weeks and will order the Materni21. I hate to wait AGAIN but it's still sooner than my 20 week ultrasound. Apparently I don't get a 12 week scan. Just relieved to hear the HB!
> 
> (sorry for the cross post for some of you. :) )

you scared me, but I'm glad all is well... Baby's heart rate could be pointing to a boy :happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby is hilarious. I asked to make a deal tonight-back massage for getting him off. . He said probably not because he's tired of getting jobs and not sex. Oy. I try to be nice and help him out! Then about 20 minutes later he says he guesses so cos he doesn't feel like doing it himself. 

Major. Eyeroll. From. Me.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh my!

So I hope I did the right thing, but I think this crossed the line for me. We have a low income family next door that had me wondering what to do if anything about how they are neglected. The boys run around climbing on their garage, swinging pick axes or shovels around their brothers heads. The parents smoking up in the house while they were in it. Well today their youngest was running down a busy street with no clothing, then came back to our street and still ran around and no one came out at all, he even apparently sat on our front deck for a while. I hope that by call it in they will get some help. It is just so sad that they don't care enough.


----------



## sugarpuff

Aww my little one was breech too, but we didn't know until the day before I had her as she must have had a squishy head or something - random growth scan picked it up ! She was a mega wriggly baby and I loved it so much, even if it was painful at times lol


----------



## 3xBlessed

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Had my appointment, 13 weeks tomorrow. . .the nurse couldn't find the heartbeat and I lost it. The doctor DID find it! Thank God! I was in tears. 148-152! She wants me back in 3 weeks and will order the Materni21. I hate to wait AGAIN but it's still sooner than my 20 week ultrasound. Apparently I don't get a 12 week scan. Just relieved to hear the HB!
> 
> (sorry for the cross post for some of you. :) )

Definitely scary Whitesox!!! Glad they found the heartbeat for you! Stinks that you don't get another scan though!


----------



## 3xBlessed

AFTG, you did the right thing...if anything ever happens at least you know you tried to protect the kids!!! My neighbor (summer neighbor) lets her 6 year old out and never watches her...I was watching her for over an hour yesterday and my husband watched her all day on Sunday while she played with our boys...sad that they don't care...even though we live on a dead end, people speed down the road thinking it is the exit from our neighborhood...plus we live on the water...I guess they figure we'll watch for them.


----------



## allforthegirl

So is anyone else sneezing? I am sneezing over 20 times a day, and it is never just once, I always have to sneeze at least 5 times in a row. Today I think I already went passed 20 times. It is so annoying. i have to be on top of my bladder or else I am scared I will lose it all down my leg in an embarrassing puddle on the floor. This is not a symptom I was expecting at ALL! :nope:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls 
Aftg U did the right thing for sure!
Bmb I don't get seen again till im 20wks as im booked at the birthing centre and they don't see U til then:( I didn't get the nuchal either as its expensive here and I wouldn't do anything if they told me something bad anyway if that's my journey to take then that's what I'll do
Aftg I do have blocked and stuffy nasal passages but no uncontrollable sneezing hope that improves for U!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, how are you all today? 

Tmi 

Is anyone else constipated?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Private Gender scan booked on the 17th of this month!!!! 10 more days!!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Here is a picture of my scan off yesterday!

13+2 and all is great. Can't see nub but any gender guesses welcome xx
 



Attached Files:







babymcculla.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB my bm's have changed but I am not constipated. I am not going everyday but every other day, and (TMI) instead of first thing in the morning, I going not till late afternoon, which screws up my weight in the morning. **humbug**

youngmatic that is great looking scan, I am glad all is well for you and baby. If I was to hazard a guess i would say girl.... What was the HR at?


----------



## 3xBlessed

Youngmamttc, that is an amazing pic!!! 

I had my NT this morning and the tech and the doctor both said things look good! The fluid at the base of the neck was thin and she could see the nasal bone! Baby is measuring 3 days ahead too! I'll try to upload a pic later...my scanner is misbehaving right now!


----------



## allforthegirl

3xBlessed said:


> Youngmamttc, that is an amazing pic!!!
> 
> I had my NT this morning and the tech and the doctor both said things look good! The fluid at the base of the neck was thin and she could see the nasal bone! Baby is measuring 3 days ahead too! I'll try to upload a pic later...my scanner is misbehaving right now!

You don't have to scan per say, you could always take a pic with you phone and post it that way ;)


----------



## youngmamttc

They didnt tell me what the HR was at. Don't think they do over here until 16 weeks. 

I tried to guess using scull theory but ive read mixed stories on what to look for in girl v boy skulls lol! xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Yeah the skull theory goes out the window cause genetics deems the skull shape not sex. Like with me I have a very long forehead and accroding to the theory I should be a boy LOL So because my ultrasounds looks like my head then technically it could be either or LOL


----------



## youngmamttc

Yeah there isn't a visible nub on the pic either but time will tell lol xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Here's my scan pic from today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Scan_Doc0003.pdf
File size: 363.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hopefully this one is better!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats on the scans ladies! :) 

I'm feeling a bit down today. Besides the fact that I felt horribly nauseated all morning and then finally puked, my 2 youngest daughters left to go back to Chicago. They were here 3 weeks and we had a FANTASTIC time. I wish my health were better in humid climates, I hate living away from them. Bah, it was a nice visit though and the grocery bill goes down to nearly nothing when they are gone. haha


----------



## allforthegirl

Great looking scan!! 3xblessed :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Great scans ladies xx


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I am going to be in trouble if the back ache is going to start now :nope:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Omg gender reveal scan is next Friday so happy and excited, we changed the date from Saturday to Friday, so hub can come along and get a day off work!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB that is exciting!! I am just a tad bit jealous that you will find out so soon LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That's fantastic BMB!! :)


----------



## YoungNReady13

Awe BMB that's exciting!!! I'm too jealous because I don't find out til August. But congrats!!!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you ladies! I just we get to see something and bub cooperates otherwise ill be one very annoyed woman lol


----------



## Cryssie

Great scans! 

Awesome news BMB!

Count down for my next scan: 12 days woot woot.

My tummy is hurting tonight like all above baby. Like achy/just not feeling good. Bleh.


----------



## allforthegirl

My low low abdomen is very tight lately. Must mean baby is moving on up. I went to put my knees up on the couch and NOPE couldn't do that. There was something in the way!!:haha:

Anyone else notice lately that you feel like you really have to pee and then go and think to yourself "that's it?". My bladder apparently is getting squished so i am peeing even more LOL


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow. That's an early gender scan! I booked mine for the earliest we can have them (privately) and it is still not till the 30th ! Grrrr. Exciting stuff :) 

haven't been on much(even less than usual) cos I'm on holiday, can't wait to go home now though. Feeling rotten ! Likely because I can't poop hahah ! Grrrrrr


----------



## Cryssie

I'm also having horrible ligament/muscle pains when I stretch.


----------



## allforthegirl

As long as I keep my water intake up I will poo, though this morning I was bleeding a bit. I have a lot of fisher(mini tares) scaring in there (sorry TMI) from many years of chronic constipation, and giving birth.

Yes those nasty pains are getting way more frequent then usual. I can't wait to rearrange our bedroom so I have more room to get out bed to pee at night. I pulled muscles at the back of my legs trying to scoot out of bed two to three times a night.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Woke up with a cold :( I don't seem to get better.

Woke up last night at 3am felt nauseated ran to the loo and threw up I couldn't even keep down water, I think it's a nasty tummy bug :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I sure hope that you feel better soon BMB. 

I just finished my nephews blanket, you can check out the finished project on my journal. ;)


----------



## Cryssie

I've been trying to hold strong but I caved. I saw these onesies and fell in love.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130809_184517.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you aftg, ill be sure to check out the blanket :)


These are way too cute Cryssie.


----------



## Cryssie

Now I'm just hoping everyone else who has had that tech is right and she is never wrong. One even said she got her twins right at 13weeks.


----------



## Cryssie

Oh I think we've narrowed it down to two names.. Lainee Alexis or Lillian Alexis.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Love the names, I love Lainee.


----------



## allforthegirl

I like Lainee too!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I love Alexis!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm a Lainee fan too. :)


----------



## Cryssie

So am I. But I like Lilly for a nickname for Lillian. Idk. I'm so stuck lol.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Lily is adorable as well. . .

Names are SO HARD. Finding something you both like that isn't SUPER popular is a chore.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Stupid cold! 

I've craving carrots all week lol


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB well at least your craving something healthy. ;)


----------



## Cryssie

I'm still not getting those gotta have it or die craving yet. But so far I've wanted chocolate, pickles, applesauce, fries with mayo, Canadian bacon pizza, ramen, strawberries, more chocolate, oranges, key lime pie (never had it before in my life).. I think that is it. 

Had a dream last night that my Dr that was so confident in that it being a girl told me it's a boy.. I'm so torn. Gut feeling is still girl. I need to contact my mils friend who saw us with a boy and a girl. . See if it still stands.


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130811_190500.jpg

14.4 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Great looking bump


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) Love the bump!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Look who's already in maternity clothes:haha:

Fat bum,fat boobs,fat tummy couldn't ask for more...literally lol :rofl:

Tummy is hard all over, I know it's not all baby, half fat 1/4 bloat 1/4 baby!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Lovely bump! Love the dress too!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Bargain at $10 down from $65!

I've suddenly popped overnight I had a flabby tummy before now it's big and hard.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I've been naughty!! I bought some baby clothes today some for boys some for girls but most of them are unisex, I couldn't help it they were on sale at $2 a piece! It's all summer clothes because I'm having a summer babe:cloud9:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Forgot to mention today is DS birthday! He turned 3!! My god where has my baby gone?!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have no bump at all... I'm kind of average built, ya know pudgy round the middle but not "fat" lol but nothing!!!!!! Last time I barely showed at six months lol. I remember being in a waiting room and this woman comes in, waddling away and sits opposite me and says "just you wait, you have this to look forward too. When are you due?" And I said "last week" hahaaha she was only about six months pregnant. I was there for my sweep! I never even brought a pair of maternity jeans last time, I just popped open the button during the last few weeks. I suppose its a blessing really, but I kind of wanted a bump to show off this time lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Rhi rhi I didn't show up until 6 months with my first then I just popped! I was never fat like this I was tall and curvy but not fat I've gained 40kg in the past 3 years and I hate myself for it! This time I'm just fat. By the time I'm 9 months I'd probably be wearing bedsheets. Fml! Lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm bigger this time too, about 2 stone heavier I would guess. 
I think it is my pudgy belly that is hiding it, because I thought the second time you were suppose to "pop" early! saying that though, it might be genetics when my mum had her third baby, mums on the school run were coming up to her saying they hadn't even realised she was pregnant! and they had seen her every day up till the day before she had my youngest sister! 



I WANT MY BUMP ... haha x


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi Rhi maybe it is just the way your body carries them. I am sure you will have more of a bump than last time, but if your mom carried small then I am sure it is just genetics then. 

My brother was trying to jokingly put it out there that I am having a boy because right now it looks like I am all out front. I wanted to say rudely that the only reason I look like this is because it is baby #5 nothing to do with which sex I am having. Plus my SIL is wide right now and she is having a boy. So I guess that is out the window. Pffft

BMB I was like you ARE NOT having a summer baby!! What are you thinking, and then :dohh: Oh yah your are opposite of us LOL :dohh::dohh::haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Love the bump and the dress BMB! I had a chub tummy that turned hard as well. :) I love it! I was thin when I started with my other pg's so it took much longer to show.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Happy birthday to your little one BMB!

If I put on a maternity dress I look pregnant when I'm not, lol...right now I'm just wearing my regular clothes but my underwear is actually getting tight so I know I'm starting pop a little. Luckily with my second son I didn't really gain too much weight so my flab just eventually became baby...hoping for that this time too!


----------



## Cryssie

I was heavier this time around than before getting pregnant with Alek. So I looked bigger sooner but now it's definitely a bump and not fat lol. It's tighter and firmer. I've been wearing maternity pants since like 8 weeks cos they are so comfy! 

Happy birthday to your son BMB!

we came home last night from grocery shopping and found a turtle covering her eggs in our yard. 

And then this morning I took a zofran and ended up leaving work early cos I still felt puky. Bleh. Ate something when I got home and still feel icky but not as bad.


----------



## allforthegirl

I too am still struggling with food. I will get in one god day of eating then three or four of bad days. I can at least say I am not nauseous anymore. I just feel gross after I eat and before almost like I have indigestion all the time. Or that my stomach is still full all the time. If it is not one thing it is another.

BMB sorry I missed saying Happy Bday to your little one!! Happy Birthday Yoseph!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Happy birthday to your little one BMB! 

I've had 3 days in a row now that I've not puked. WOOHOO! I still feel yucky and tired but glad to keep it down.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow that is great news Whitesox!! My gross feeling hasn't left yet. I am not sure if it will ever leave. But i will take anything other than nausea!


----------



## 3xBlessed

I feel bad for you girls still throwing up or feely pukey...thankfully I haven't had any of that...I don't feel like eating a lot...and definitely have to be in the mood to eat something...then I get a headache b/c I haven't eaten...after I eat I feel full and just bleh and have to lay down for a while before I feel okay again...definitely weird!


----------



## allforthegirl

3xBlessed that sounds so much like me right now. I too have to be in the mood to eat, then feel yucky after I do, but mostly at night, mornings are ok for me, that is IF I can eat.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> Rhi Rhi maybe it is just the way your body carries them. I am sure you will have more of a bump than last time, but if your mom carried small then I am sure it is just genetics then.
> 
> My brother was trying to jokingly put it out there that I am having a boy because right now it looks like I am all out front. I wanted to say rudely that the only reason I look like this is because it is baby #5 nothing to do with which sex I am having. Plus my SIL is wide right now and she is having a boy. So I guess that is out the window. Pffft
> 
> BMB I was like you ARE NOT having a summer baby!! What are you thinking, and then :dohh: Oh yah your are opposite of us LOL :dohh::dohh::haha:


Lol DS was a winter baby and this ones a summer bub lol, yeah I tend to have baby brain moments at times :haha:


----------



## youngmamttc

Is anyone else suffering headaches/ migraines daily! I need to talk to my mw about it it's horrendous x


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes I did for about four or five days straight. Finally I took one advil with some caffeine. Now I just try and make sure that I have some caffeine first thing in the morning and make sure I am drinking enough water. i am bad for drinking enough water some days, and I know that that can make it alot worse. But headache are completely normal in this stage of our pg.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I had cut caffeine completely out of my diet and although I didn't have it much at all before the pg, I have found that when I have a headache that won't go away, half a glass of pepsi makes a HUGE difference, and the carbonation seems to calm my stomach a little as well.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey ladies,
How are you all finding your emotions lately? I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster at the moment, one minute I'm happy and the next I'm bawling my eyes out :wacko: I've cried hysterically for hours today and feel rubbish because of it, anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have done it too. Then other days are like nothing happened. Oh the joys!! :haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm feeling hyper sensitive and over emotional. Today is a perfect example! Hubs went to the grocery to pick up a couple essentials. Money is pretty tight until we get paid Friday. He was sweet, called to see if there was anything I needed and I just told him to get a few things to get us by. He comes home with a bag of Oreo's for him (I hate oreos) and proceeds to eat the rest of my banana pudding that I had been eating VERY slowly to savor and make it last a few more days. I'm sitting here wanting to cry about having NO sweets in the house and because he bought sweets that we didn't really have the money for that I don't even like. Honestly, completely irrational. I didn't even EAT sweets until this PG. I feel sort of out of control emotion wise. LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Tonight I am feeling really gross! I don't think I will be eating anything tonight. :sick:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs. . that really sucks!


----------



## 3xBlessed

My anxiety went through the roof today...I cried my entire shower and then more at work...today was the first day I went in to set up my classroom and the thought of going back to work in a few weeks and not being with my boys overwhelmed me...hate this time of year...I also hate the heat and humidity of summer but love fall weather so I'm torn! Wish I was off in the fall!

Also, I've been getting headaches daily lately...not fun!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS! I don't miss the humidity one bit! I lived in the Chicago area most of my life until a couple years ago when we moved to Denver and then Casper, WY and I LOVE the dry weather. 

I got over myself about the banana pudding and made brownies. HAHA


----------



## baby1wanted

It's a bit of an emotional rollercoaster this whole thing! Hugs to everyone struggling with their symptoms :hugs:
My main issues are the headaches (will try the caffeine trick today) but also really bad indigestion... Is it normal for that to start this early?!


----------



## baby1wanted

And mmmmmmm brownies!


----------



## allforthegirl

I usually have some sort of indigestion or relfux that causes me not to eat. The nausea is gone but I am left with always having a full/gross/something coming up my throat problem. 

Had the worst sleep of my life last night. Didn't go to sleep until around midnight because DH and I (mostly me) were letting out our feeling about everything. Then a kitten came to our door crying and almost came into the house until it saw our puppy, but stood crying. Well there is no way I am going to sleep now so I took a small plastic bowl and filled it with some food and set it outside for it. My older cat, who is wonderful with kittens, went out to visit but this little one didn't want her around LOL. There was no scrap just a bit of noise LOL. Then I set out a bed for it to sleep, don't think it used it. THEN my son kept waking up saying he can't sleep in the dark.... since when? He came into my three times. Well I didn't get solid sleep until around three am. Now I am up and wide awake. Go figure. i will definitely need a nap later LOL


----------



## Cryssie

My sleep has been horrible the past two days. We've been going to sleep late cos hubby brought his xbox in the night before and last night we dtd. Last night it was about 12 when I finally fell asleep night before I tossed and turned for hours. I think I finally went to sleep at like 130. :(

Today has been battles at work with a few kids then feeling so nauseous on the ride home I nearly puked when I got thru the door. Also found out Alek has not taken a nap today so I told my mom to bring him home at 5 so I could at least be rested to deal with him until 8.Lol.

Also asked hubby to get food on his lunch before he came home. After he goes back I'm taking a nap hopefully!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Goodness me! Gender reveal tomorrow at 1:30pm. Wish me luck bub cooperates!!


----------



## allforthegirl

That is very exciting! BMB I can't wait to here what the result is and see another picture.

Cryissie didn't you have your u/s Yesterday?


----------



## 3xBlessed

Got a call from my OB yesterday about my bloodwork from my NT...she said I'm at a ZERO increased risk according to my results! I almost did a cartwheel!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yippee :wohoo: that is wonderful news!! I have not got a call back so I am guessing I am the same. They don't call you unless something comes up here!! I guess I will find out in 13 days!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Going mad waiting for gender lol! 14 days.

had a bit of a rubbish day yesterday. Was standing in line to buy some water and I fainted!! I had never fainted before so at risk of sounding like a drama queen it was pretty scary ! Eeeek went and had my bp checked Nd sugars nd everything is fine...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Also I don't know if I updated this in here but my due date was moved only by one day but it is now the 8th :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Wohoo :wohoo:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

EXCITING BMB! :) 

I'm assuming I'll get results sometime the first week of September of the Materni21. I'm scheduled to see the doc on the 26th and she said she'd have the labs ordered that day. I'm getting impatient!


----------



## allforthegirl

When you say it as "first week of Sept" it seems so far away, but it really isn't, is it? time is going by fast but at the same time not really LOL I just want to know what we are having already!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YES! Realistically I should know something within around 3 weeks. . .which isn't long at all except in the day to day waiting. :) I'll be 17 weeks then, plus an ultrasound at 20 weeks!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies,
I love reading about all the upcoming gender scans. Mines on the 23rd September which feels so long away! Over a month! I'm half tempted to pay for an earlier scan, I'm so impatient.

How is everyones emotions lately? 
I've had a terrible few days and I'm quite concerned. My OCD has become extremely bad and is causing me constant distress. I'm constantly sobbing or feeling intense rage (which is VERY unlike me). I'm always shouting lately. I can't even sleep for more than an hour or two without waking up and having a panic episode. I'm so concerned as to what this might be doing to our baby :( The worst part is that lately I experience sharp pains everytime I'm stressed, which then make me have a complete meltdown. This is happening atleast a few times per day.


----------



## Cryssie

My scan is Tuesday next week! Super excited!

Anyone else gag when they blow their nose? It sucks!


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh girl I am not sure what you can do. I can suggest something that may help you relax. Look up a Reiki practitioner in your area. They are amazing at helping you relax. It will also benefit the baby as well.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> My scan is Tuesday next week! Super excited!
> 
> Anyone else gag when they blow their nose? It sucks!

Oh ok for some reason I thought it was this week.

No sorry not me, but if I don't take Reactin or Clariton then I am a sneezy mess.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Oh my goodness, Rhi Rhi, I would have been scared out of my wits! Glad everything checked out okay!

Ladybuggz...sorry you're going through all of that...I'm getting very anxious lately too but I think it's connected to going back to work in a few weeks...and not full blown panic attacks


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thank you ladies :hugs: Think i'm going to try some meditation techniques to try relax. These pregnancy hormones have completely left me feeling like a loon. I can't even go outside without something triggering an anxiety/ocd attack.

On the gagging front, brushing my teeth is awful! Everytime I brush them I'm heaving!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

For gods sake, what in the world are my neighbours cooking :sick: I'm so nauseated right now!!!!!! Argh!

Waiting for dh to come home so we can head off!


----------



## allforthegirl

Man that sounds awful....


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

We're ecstatic and already in love:cloud9:


Spoiler



I will be uploading pix soon:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you big :hug:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

thank you sweetie :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

everything looked great he was a little wriggler lol HR was at 151bmp :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats :) x


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yay! Congrats BMB!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I found this for you and all the potential Momma's of boys. won't be long now until we all what we are having!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BMB I found this for you and all the potential Momma's of boys. won't be long now until we all what we are having!!
> 
> View attachment 658787

Thank you aftg I love it!!! I'm instagraming it right now:haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

AWE!!! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

A girl that works for my hubby at Famous Dave's told me tonight that I was "Blue all over". LOL! She reads palms and auras and practices Wicca. She told Mark the moment he mentioned that I was pg that it was a boy. Anxious to find out if she's right! Now if only I didn't puke up my dinner it would have been perfect! HA


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh wouldn't it be awesome if those that gave us reading are right. I actually went back to someone that isn't scared to tell you how it is, and she said things to me only I know, and told me she was sure it was a girl. I am so waiting to find out! I think this makes it harder to wait to find out!!

Whitesox I have good feeling too. FX that we are right!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I agree! I'm a little nervous to be a boy mom, only because I've never done it before. :)


----------



## Cryssie

Congrats BMB!

Ee! 4 more days! Then ANOTHER scan on Sept 5th. Lol. My appointment at the end of the month was another scan that I didn't know about. So when I rescheduled (boss changed my schedule whole new story/rant ugh) I found out lol. 

My schedule changed from 8-2 to 12-6. And instead of 4s/vpk I'm going to be in infants. I hate closing but I'll deal. The only thing that made me upset was the other two that work in there looked at me like I had 3 heads and a rash when I told them. Talk about being welcomed to the room. . I closed for them two years ago or did they forget? Ugh. I wanted to cry!

We had a teamwork meeting this morning too so I was kind expecting something more friendly. . BUT I did ride a horse for the first time today. That was interesting.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Had an awful night, DS cut his middle finger with a broken plate, we had to rush him to the ER because the cut was so deep and he was heavily bleeding we waited 4 hours to have him get his stitches, it was awful they stitched his hand without any anesthetic, couldn't stop balling my eyes out he was exhausted after that and slept on the way home! Poor babe he kept kissing me so I stop crying he's an angel. I hope you ladies had a better night than me :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Boy oh boy they didn't numb it at all? Man here if you are under 6 their protocol is to put them under so they don't move. But with one little guy they put a numbing gel on it and he didn't feel a thing. I have attached a pic of what he had to get stitched, don't look if you are the fait of heart... a bit gross.


Spoiler


----------



## Ladybuggz

BMB-glad to hear your little one's okay but think it's a cursed day! Had red/pink blood after a BM this morning (not just when I wiped but in the toilet bowl too). Had an absolute panic (I know you can get some spotting after a BM, but the midwife said to get checked out at a hospital as there was some blood in the loo too). Hospital were useless and don't scan anyone unless they're 20 weeks or over! Luckily, the midwife came over and used a doppler to check everything was okay. Babies heartbeat was 144 BPM, he was kicking and wiggling too. Just having a PJ day today!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> BMB-glad to hear your little one's okay but think it's a cursed day! Had red/pink blood after a BM this morning (not just when I wiped but in the toilet bowl too). Had an absolute panic (I know you can get some spotting after a BM, but the midwife said to get checked out at a hospital as there was some blood in the loo too). Hospital were useless and don't scan anyone unless they're 20 weeks or over! Luckily, the midwife came over and used a doppler to check everything was okay. Babies heartbeat was 144 BPM, he was kicking and wiggling too. Just having a PJ day today!

Gosh girl I sure hope everything will stop for you. Blood never seems to emit happy feelings, only panic and stress. A PJ day sounds like a great way to spend the day. Feel better.:hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sounds like a rough day for both of you!! 

I'm alright just HOT. UGH! My air has been out since last Saturday. The fan blade is broken and apparently they have ordered the part. It's going to be 96 today. I HATE heat. I can't seem to cool off. 

Anyone having BH contractions yet? I felt like I had a couple this morning, they actually hurt a bit. There's always something to worry us isn't there? 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## allforthegirl

I think I have been yes!! It worries me that it is happening so early!! It also makes me wonder about my back spasms. I am starting to wonder if this baby sitting on my bladder like #2.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thank you ladies :hugs: Hoping after all this bad luck we're due something great soon. Trying my best to stay as calm as possible, probably have an early night. What do braxton hicks feel like? I've been having a bunch of strange aches and pains lately but just thought they were uterus growing pains or something.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ladybugzz, I hope the bleeding stops and everything will be ok, :flower:

Aftg they applied a numbing cream, but it never worked he was in agony and was screaming for dear life, poor bub :(

Whitesox, I never had BH with my first and I don't think I had any with this one yet.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB You not even feel them with this one. Normally with our first and second we can't feel them all that much. You may even be having them with out even knowing. With my 2nd I was getting them ALL. THE. TIME. I didn't have any pain associated with them but I knew because of how hard my stomach would get and that was at 32-37 weeks. Then the last were different. I only had them the last month, month and a half, but would act just like going into labour. I was in tears because for weeks I thought I was going to labour. They would wake me up in the middle of the night and everything then go away every single time! I was so tired of my body playing tricks on me.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hope everything is okay now Ladybuggz!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

These are some of the stuff we bought today they're all on laybuys:thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba




----------



## BlueMoonBubba




----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Sorry couldn't put them all in one post:dohh:

But I still need onesies the one that button from the bottom and some other things :)


----------



## youngmamttc

Is anyone elses milk coming through yet? My breasts are leaking and its a pain in the bum! x


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB wow look at you go!! That is awesome. You have some very cute items there!!

Youngmatic not yet. But my nipples are ore sore than they were at the beginning. My boobs too are still very sore. My bra is just slightly too small, the cup seems to be just enough on my boob under my arm that it will be very uncomfortable by the end of the day. I cannot go up a size because then I wouldn't fill them out, mine are just really wide I guess LOL


----------



## Cryssie

No leaking yet but very very sore boobies. Even had a dream about bfing last night. Lol. Today I start my new schedule. 12-6 closing infants. Hate the hours but love the babies! Then tomorrow I'm off since my appointment is an hour after I need to go in for work and the town is about an hour away lol. 

Cute clothes BMB! Can't wait to buy a few tomorrow after the appointment.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

<3 the new stuff BMB!! 

Youngmatic, I'm not leaking but have been feeling "let down" a few times a day which seems very strange this early. 

Fingers crossed that they come to fix my air today! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie today is going to drag for you until that scan. I would be bouncing if I was you!!


----------



## Cryssie

Yeah. I'm bouncing. Lol. Glad I'm off tomorrow so if I don't get much sleep tonight I'll be able to sleep in a bit. I'm hoping work flies by tho. I hate closing.


----------



## Cryssie

Today didn't drag but I wasn't happy with all those screaming babies today lol. I'm so excited less than 24 hours! !!


----------



## allforthegirl

:wohoo:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

so exciting!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:) YAY!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Screenshot_2013-08-18-19-48-19.pngI want this bedding.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

loveeeeeeee it!


----------



## allforthegirl

i really like that!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Super cute!


----------



## Amber6

I'm due February 17th


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Amber6 said:


> I'm due February 17th

Welcome:flower:

I've added you to the front page:thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow my brain is just won't stop. I must have too many things on my mind and I am not sleeping right now. I alway wonder when this happens if I am not listening to something that I should be. Plus my nose is hay wire right now too. I am either sneezing or blowing my nose. I just decided to get up so I am not bothering DH


----------



## 3xBlessed

AFTG, I am the same way right now with my nose! So tired of being stuffy and congested!!!


----------



## youngmamttc

My nose is awful too! I have terrible post nasal drip with it which is awful and makes my sickness worse x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

My goodness, I can so live without my husband right about now, I need a 10 year break from him he's getting on my nerves and its making me sick!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My nose has been terrible as well, it's a HORRIBLE allergy season, plus I'm always stuffed when pg. 

Hugs BMB. . .that really sucks! 

What time is your u/s today Cryssie? 

Wondering if maybe TODAY will be the day the Air gets fixed here. Sigh


----------



## babygirl89

Hi I'm due Feb 3rd with my second  gender scan in two weeks  I am from Ireland and they only do gender scans from 18 weeks :-( hope all u ladies are well


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome! I don't have a gender scan until 20 weeks. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :wave:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Welcome! 

I just made my appointment with the perinatologist (have to go b/c of my age) and I will be having a scan on Sept. 24th, that will be my gender scan! :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sweet :dance:


----------



## Cryssie

Wellllllll ladies. ... scan went well! 3 vessel cord. Hb was 144. Gotta go back in 5 weeks to get a better look at the heart. 

And....

It's. ...

A....


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130820_160321.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130820_160458.jpg

GIRL!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Hi ladies, I've been MIA for a while since DH and I were looking for a new place and trying to obsess about something else for a while. My 16 week check up is on the 26th and I am hoping to find out when my gender scan will be at this appointment...Nice to hear you are all doing so well. I have been stalking ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Wellllllll ladies. ... scan went well! 3 vessel cord. Hb was 144. Gotta go back in 5 weeks to get a better look at the heart.
> 
> And....
> 
> It's. ...
> 
> A....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130820_160321.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130820_160458.jpg
> 
> GIRL!!

Yay :wohoo: I am so excited for you!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Cryssie said:


> Wellllllll ladies. ... scan went well! 3 vessel cord. Hb was 144. Gotta go back in 5 weeks to get a better look at the heart.
> 
> And....
> 
> It's. ...
> 
> A....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130820_160321.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130820_160458.jpg
> 
> GIRL!!

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:headspin:Cryssie! So happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

MamaBear93 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been MIA for a while since DH and I were looking for a new place and trying to obsess about something else for a while. My 16 week check up is on the 26th and I am hoping to find out when my gender scan will be at this appointment...Nice to hear you are all doing so well. I have been stalking ;)

Glad you're back! :) My 16 week check up is the 26th as well!


----------



## allforthegirl

Next week is going to be a busy one for us ladies. I am very excited for it all!!


----------



## Cryssie

Just announced it in Facebook with this pic:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130820_175235-1.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute Cryssie!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Wow!! Congrats Cryssie, I'm so excited for you,awesome announcement!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So cute!! :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats :) mine is next friday ! It's really dragging !!


----------



## youngmamttc

Cute announcement!! My gender scan in 24 th September! Xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Mine too Youngmama!

That is so cute Cryssie! If I am having a girl I may have to steal that!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Did you use an app to create that pic Cryssie?


----------



## Cryssie

I did it all on photobucket because I was at my mils and didn't have my cool editing program. Lol.


----------



## Cryssie

I was going back and forth with either having a paint fight or the shoes. I saw this shoes and made up my mind rather quickly. Then I noticed we all had black/grey shoes except hers so I decided to to the color splash. I loved it when I was done.


----------



## allforthegirl

I thought of the shoe idea for a girl but we have too many shoes LOL. I am not even sure if you could tell they were girl shoes if we had to stand so far back to get them all in. So I also saw a paint chip idea that they write it's a girl on it. So I will probably do that with a picture of my belly, since it is more than big enough at this point!!

If we have a boy then we are going to take a photo in a sports shop saying we are having our own team. Or something to that effect!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lol I'm just going to tell people ; it's a boy/girl lol 
Cos I'm exciting like that hahaha


----------



## sugarpuff

Congrats to everyone having gender scans and healthy babies ! I'm so jealous, the husband doesn't want us to find out the sex and my scan is ages off anyway - 3.5 weeks to go !!!


----------



## sugarpuff

Ps. Is anyone else's uterus massive now ?? I know I have a short torso but it's up by my belly button already :shock:


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Lol I'm just going to tell people ; it's a boy/girl lol
> Cos I'm exciting like that hahaha

:rofl: there is nothing wrong with how you roll!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

sugarpuff said:


> Congrats to everyone having gender scans and healthy babies ! I'm so jealous, the husband doesn't want us to find out the sex and my scan is ages off anyway - 3.5 weeks to go !!!

Yeah my anomaly scan is the 24th of sep! I couldn't wait though :haha: super impatient ! :dohh: kind of wish I was waiting now though. Having a tight month and could do with not spending 70 quid tbh !


----------



## allforthegirl

sugarpuff said:


> Ps. Is anyone else's uterus massive now ?? I know I have a short torso but it's up by my belly button already :shock:

Almost if not already there. I can hardly feel where the top is right now. I have too much over top of it. I have also gained a bit of weight now that I am finally eating!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't even know how to tell tbh! I look the same as I did before getting pregnant still ! In fact better because I am having less stomach issues (bloating etc) thanks to my new medicine :)


----------



## MamaBear93

Now that I am feeling better and finally getting my butt off the couch I am having less bloating. I am noticing that the few stretch marks I had gotten with DD have darkened and reappeared....ugh...:growlmad:

But I am going to take my first bump picture in weeks today now that I feel like I am really starting to show and not just have bloat:happydance:

Congrats Cryssie! Girls are so fun! I honestly think I want another girl I love dressing them up and the looks my DD and I get when we are all dressed up together is awesome!:haha:

I can't wait till Monday...It is taking forever to get here...


----------



## allforthegirl

*BMB* I have read your post I am so sorry things are getting really scary for you. I hope that things will be ok and really just want to send you out my love!!


----------



## BabyWishes10

Hi Guys

I've eventually joined this thread after announcing my pregnancy on a TTC one with some of you. 

Pregnancy is going well. Had my 12wk scan on Wednesday including Nuchal and everything was fine. I couldn't wait to announce it to all my friends and this is how we did it via a video on Facebook...

https://youtu.be/p21Kg6a4s3A

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Cute video! Welcome! :)


----------



## YoungNReady13

Welcome!! That was sucha cute announcement!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

No one hear from BMB?

I hope everything is alright with her... :/


----------



## 3xBlessed

Cute video!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

A4TG talked to BMB yesterday, this was her update in the original post in 2nd Tri:

I just wanted to let you know that I just talked BMB and she is at the hospital but her and baby is doing well. They are suspecting placenta previa which is causing the bleed and possibly more. She has been put on bed rest and saline. I will update you as info comes. But it is absolutely wonderful they are both safe!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Thank you WhiteSox, I actually ended up finding BMB's thread and seeing AFTG's update great to hear they are doing ok. I was worried for her.:flower:


----------



## youngmamttc

That video is so cute! Just made dh watch it too! 

BMB so relieved all is well for you! Xx


----------



## Masonsbaby

Wishing you all the best BMB!
Welcome new ladies!
Wow haven't been on for a while but have been enjoying all you're posts. I an finally over my hg yay! Smells can still get to me but I feel almost normal otherwise and can eat nearly everything!!! Woohoo! Hehe


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, were back home :) 

Thank you all for the comments and thanks all for your concerns I'm so great full to have such a caring and loving group of mummies who I'm sharing my journey with, I couldn't have asked for more :hug:

The doctors suspect placenta previa, they're hoping it moves by 20 weeks, ill be having regular check ups, hopefully it shifts and its out of the way. I'm just glad babe is ok, I miss bnb community I'm glad to be back :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

BabyWishes10 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've eventually joined this thread after announcing my pregnancy on a TTC one with some of you.
> 
> Pregnancy is going well. Had my 12wk scan on Wednesday including Nuchal and everything was fine. I couldn't wait to announce it to all my friends and this is how we did it via a video on Facebook...
> 
> https://youtu.be/p21Kg6a4s3A
> 
> Hope your all well xx

I love it, such a sweet video:thumbup:

Congratulations h&h 9 months :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Welcome to the new ladies xx

Please let me know when your EDD is so I can add you all to the first page :)


----------



## sugarpuff

Yay I'm so glad you're back and that you and baby are okay :hugs: (I hope your pesky placenta shifts !)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

i hope so too:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm so very glad you are home!! Take it easy momma! 

So far we are having good time. It is a bit hard with the time change but it will help with the transition to school.


----------



## Cryssie

Yay BMB for being home! Hopefully the placenta will move soon. That's scary stuff.


----------



## 3xBlessed

So glad to hear you are home BMB!!! Awesome to hear that the baby is okay! Rest up and all of our fingers are crossed that your placenta moves!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad you're home and back BMB! HUGS!!

Glad you're trip is going okay A4TG!

We're going to a wedding today, or at least the reception. It's supposed to be 90 and the wedding is in a park so I may bail on sitting in the sun. My hubs is never off on weekends as he is in the restaurant biz so this is quite a treat. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Babywishes I'm glad to see you have made it. Glad to have you on here to chat with once again!! 

Whitesox that soy da like a lovely treat for you.


----------



## MamaBear93

Yey bmb is back! Praying that placenta moves for you and your little babe!

I have 5 more days to move and was told by my doc to sit it out because I am having braxton hicks pretty regularly now. Ugh. I have no idea what to do we don't even know when the next day off DH will have is going to be...Damn...This is not going well...


----------



## Batman909

February 14th for me :) praying I don't go so overdue as lastime was so uncomfy. Anyone else feel like time is jst flying by?


----------



## Cryssie

I'm having the hardest time stating hydrated. I can't bring myself to drink water so I'm constantly dizzy and light headed. Even if I add flavor to it I just can't do it. Any drink really I have no desire to drink. I hate it because yesterday we went looking for a new car for me. After an hour I felt like I was going to pass out. Didn't help that I only ate breakfast because there happened to be a dealership open so we got to get me a car! But by dinner I was ready to black out. 

I'm so gonna get yelled at my next drs appointment.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie do you like eating watermelon? You could try and increase that. It will help a bit too. But if you are just not interested in drinking water then even if you have a berry infused soda water would help.


----------



## Cryssie

Yeah. But watermelon is pricey here. I'll look into infused water or something. Maybe even non caffeinated tea.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Can you try a bit of flavoring? Lemon or the little squeeze bottles of fruit flavoring? I'm fortunate to be okay with water at least. I used to have a very hard time getting enough in.


----------



## Cryssie

Right now I'm even having a hard time eating. My throat started hurting Sunday so certain things turn me off food wise too. The past two nights I've been up of and on all night coughing to the point I nearly throw up. Today my throat doesn't hurt as bad. . I was gargling with salt water. But the cough has gotten me horse and I know it's shaking Lainee around something fierce. :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That sounds so miserable! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie feel better soon my dear, it is no fun being sick! Increasing your water a bit will help with flushing out that cold of yours!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

i hope you feel better soon Cryssie, i hate being sick especially whilest pregnant, take plenty of naps and stay hydrated xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I have my gender reveal on my journal!! Baby is doing very well!!


----------



## Sfietje

Hey girls!:hugs:

Found out this morning we're having a boy!! So excited!
Baby still looked a bit like an alien though :haha:. But so wonderful to hear the heartbeat and it was very clear it's a boy as soon as the image popped on the screen :thumbup:

My belly kinda popped a few days ago, pretty much overnight. It's amazing how it suddenly appears like that!

I've been absent for a while because of major internet problems at our current appartment. End of this week we're moving to a beautiful farm house with great internet so that problem should be solved.

Good to see you are all doing well!
 



Attached Files:







16 Weeks.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations on your little boy! Great bump!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Sfietge, congrats on :blue:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!! Boys are lovely!


----------



## Cryssie

Naps? Hah! Lol. I only get naps in the weekend. I added lemon juice to my water and drank that better than plain water.

Aww aftg! Looks like you got your little league team. Glad he's doing good tho!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Great bump!


Aftg your littlest mans scan looks so similar to DS one! I love it


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Great bump!
> 
> 
> Aftg your littlest mans scan looks so similar to DS one! I love it

Like my first? you think so, they have different daddy's LOL I think my newest had his daddy's nose LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Great bump!
> 
> 
> Aftg your littlest mans scan looks so similar to DS one! I love it
> 
> Like my first? you think so, they have different daddy's LOL I think my newest had his daddy's nose LOLClick to expand...

I meant my sons scan at 18 weeks ill post a pic to show u


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

If I'd seen your scan before you announced the gender I would have guessed boy:thumbup:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I forgot to mention, for the past 2 nights I've had leg cramps which were very very painful,I've had this with my son and now again, I will be expecting more of it :(


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Just the last couple days I've been having foot cramps. So strange.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB oh my goodness they do look very similar!! I was going to say how can you tell my eldest and this one will look the same LOL. Sorry I had a bad headache last night and couldn't think straight for the life of me. My journal usually gets a good writing but last night I think it was like hey enough already LOL. It helps me think clearer if I get it all out. Feeling a bit more clear this morning, as good as I can expect. DH and I picked out some names though, so that was fun.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad you're feeling a bit better this morning!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats on all the gender scans ladies ! lots of blue this week !! :) 

Mine is on Friday, I think blue, Oh thinks Pink! most people in my gender guess thread have guessed girl, although that means pretty much nothing lol. 

Excited :) Would be nice to have a girl .. for a change of pace! but A boy would be a great money saver haha AND boys are awesome fun, although I don't know any different lol.


----------



## pollydolly

Hope everyone is okay!

Haven't popped over for a while!
Just thought I'd nip in & say we found out were team blue! :blue: xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats polly,looks like a massive wave of blue bubs for Feb '14 in the making!


----------



## pollydolly

It certainly seems that way :haha: we will be over run by baby boys! A little sea of blue hahaha! Xx


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey ladies!
My gender scan is around 3+ weeks away, the wait is driving me crazy! We're pretty sure this bubs will be a boy as hubs is definite he saw more than just a 'nub' at the last U/S, plus boys run in his family.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

little boys are amazing! i will update the front page with genders:)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Congrats on all the gender scans ladies ! lots of blue this week !! :)
> 
> Mine is on Friday, I think blue, Oh thinks Pink! most people in my gender guess thread have guessed girl, although that means pretty much nothing lol.
> 
> Excited :) Would be nice to have a girl .. for a change of pace! but A boy would be a great money saver haha AND boys are awesome fun, although I don't know any different lol.

GOOD LUCK TODAY :happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I love that we're getting far enough along that we can have GENDERS on the front page. WOOT WOOT! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well my heart burn has gone to a new level. I can now not even drink water without my oesophagus hurting or burning all the down. I couldn't even enjoy the supper I made tonight cause all I could think was that how much it hurt going down. So I went to the pharmacy and got something stronger than tums. Dang ladies this really bites the big one!!


----------



## Batman909

My mum always says if you get bad heartburn your baby has lots of hair dunno how that works but I had terrible heartburn my first pregnancy and sure enough he had tons of hair. I remember the midwife trying to break my waters saying wow your baby has lots of hair.


----------



## allforthegirl

It was true for my first three, but I had it and my fourth only had a tiny bit. :shrug:


----------



## Masonsbaby

I think im blue too. Have a strong feeling and a lady at my kids school said she sees colours around people and she says its a boy lol im happy either way! 
I'm an avo!


----------



## allforthegirl

Being able to see people's aura's would be so much fun!! It would be better than taking peoples emotions and physical ailments LOL I have had to learn to leave their stuff where they are. Oi!

Yay for being an avocado!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Masonsbaby said:


> I think im blue too. Have a strong feeling and a lady at my kids school said she sees colours around people and she says its a boy lol im happy either way!
> I'm an avo!

A girl that works with my husband also sees auras and says I'm "All blue". . .lol! I'm afraid to get my hopes up though. 

All 3 of my girls had a decent amount of hair and I had heartburn with each of them.


----------



## Cryssie

Alek had a lot of hair. I had horrible heartburn at the end.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok ladies I am a grouch. I am finding it really hard to hold the angry bear in. I really don't like myself like this at all. My wall to keep that all in is very swallow right now, so she just comes ripping and roaring out! I need to wear a sign saying watch out or you will get bit!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Aftg, do you meditate? If you don't its amazing how it helps with stress and relieving anger, I got into it not long ago and it has changed me a lot. 


Afm I've been having the worst reflux ever, I'm petrified to cough that makes me gag then throw up, I woke this morning sick as a dog my head in a bucket throwing up while DS helped him self in the pantry and had chips for breakfast I was miserable, then at about 12 I felt better, we went to inspect a house which I fell in love with, we'll be moving out shortly from this ugly shit hole were in now. I need to buy a small dining table and chairs for the kitchen.... Finalllly I can have a table where we can all sit and have our meals together!!!!
The backyard is huge I know DS will have a ball and ill need to drag him inside, were thinking of getting him a second hand trampoline and a swing and slide set, and a little pool since summer is around the corner well be spending a lot of time outside. I'm happy ill post pictures of it when we get in and get settled. It's not anything fancy, it's simple and I love it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

17 weeks!! :yipee:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Aftg, do you meditate? If you don't its amazing how it helps with stress and relieving anger, I got into it not long ago and it has changed me a lot.
> 
> 
> Afm I've been having the worst reflux ever, I'm petrified to cough that makes me gag then throw up, I woke this morning sick as a dog my head in a bucket throwing up while DS helped him self in the pantry and had chips for breakfast I was miserable, then at about 12 I felt better, we went to inspect a house which I fell in love with, we'll be moving out shortly from this ugly shit hole were in now. I need to buy a small dining table and chairs for the kitchen.... Finalllly I can have a table where we can all sit and have our meals together!!!!
> The backyard is huge I know DS will have a ball and ill need to drag him inside, were thinking of getting him a second hand trampoline and a swing and slide set, and a little pool since summer is around the corner well be spending a lot of time outside. I'm happy ill post pictures of it when we get in and get settled. It's not anything fancy, it's simple and I love it.

LOL I do meditate, just while I am pregnant I am on a roller coaster. It could also be that my kids and I need a break. School starts in a couple days!!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> 17 weeks!! :yipee:

Congrats!! I am sorry though that you are feeling so crapy. I too have really bad reflux, but started taking Zantac for it and it is helping better. It too makes me feel nauseous.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

My form of meditating isn't the classic thing, I usually plug headphones in my ears and I have a playlist of white noise and nature sounds helps me relax and block out any negative energy I feel refreshed instantly.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I have reflux as well and a sinus cold/allergy thing going on right now. I'm constantly gagging and hoping I don't puke. Not fun!!

A4TG, I remember feeling that way a couple weeks before school started, add pregnancy hormones and WHEW! :) I hope you guys all get a break.


----------



## allforthegirl

I really think that it is just that we need to have a break from each other. I need a break from my 9 yr old puking on the floor. Seriously it is like I have giant 1 yr old running around. :growlmad:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm SO not good with puke. 

The last few weeks I have been eating NON STOP. Like in a ridiculous way. I am always so hungry and feel sick if I'm not eating. The last 2 days, food tastes funny and I'm not hungry. So strange. Of course it helps me not worry about gaining way too much. My husband will be happy that we won't have to take out a loan for grocery shopping. LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesox around that time I was just the same it kept getting worse and worse then o e day it was gone.


----------



## youngmamttc

How are you all? Hope all is doing well. All is good here! Ive felt baby from the outside on my hand a few times!! Just waiting for DH to be able to feel. 22 Days until my U/S im so excited but i really think another girl is on the cards! xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I am just tired. Other than that still sneezing, then peeing myself, and my leg is sore with my swelling veins. I am starting to feel baby more and more, which is nice. Though there is no real recognizable schedule to them just yet. Just when ever he feels like it. We did notice though that if we use the doppler in the morning his HR is lower around 140 and if we do it at night it is more like 150. So obviously more active at night LOL


----------



## sugarpuff

I'm getting some movement now, rolling and little kicks, I'm fairly sure I have at least a partially anterior placenta, it's definitely on the right side and I feel absolutely nothing on that side. Anomaly scan is two weeks today, I'm still trying to persuade the husband that we want to find out the sex this time - I'm convinced its a girl, so if we dont find out I think I'd be really shocked if a boy popped out !

My appetite has reduced loads in the last week or so, prior to that I was constantly ravenous and eating my body weight in cake, so it's probably a good thing ! Oo and I'm starting aquanatal classes tomorrow which should be interesting...


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh aqua classes will be fun. I did them when my LO was young. We did a mom and me class and he enjoyed it!


----------



## sugarpuff

I don't normally do any exercise whatsoever so I'm slightly terrified :haha:


----------



## 3xBlessed

allforthegirl said:


> I am just tired. Other than that still sneezing, then peeing myself, and my leg is sore with my swelling veins. I am starting to feel baby more and more, which is nice. Though there is no real recognizable schedule to them just yet. Just when ever he feels like it. We did notice though that if we use the doppler in the morning his HR is lower around 140 and if we do it at night it is more like 150. So obviously more active at night LOL

I have all the same symptoms AFTG!!! It's an adventure to see if I'll pee each time I sneeze! And my veins are getting bad already and I haven't even gone back to work yet...I stand all day long so this should be really interesting. Think I'm feeling flutters but nothing definite yet in the movement area!


----------



## baby1wanted

Mmmm am concerned, should I be feeling movement now? I'm 18 weeks today and only had 2 definite 'flutters' but nothing else. Little bit ridiculous but because baby was really laid back at 12 week scan I've convinced myself it's got some kind of spinal problem and can't move. 2 more weeks till next scan and it's not helping not being able to feel much yet! Is it because it's my first one maybe I'm not feeling yet?


----------



## sugarpuff

baby1wanted said:


> Mmmm am concerned, should I be feeling movement now? I'm 18 weeks today and only had 2 definite 'flutters' but nothing else. Little bit ridiculous but because baby was really laid back at 12 week scan I've convinced myself it's got some kind of spinal problem and can't move. 2 more weeks till next scan and it's not helping not being able to feel much yet! Is it because it's my first one maybe I'm not feeling yet?

I really wouldn't worry, it's literally only been the last couple of days that I've felt anything and this will be my second baby (I'm 18+2) :flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

First baby? I didn't feel regular movement until much later with my first. . .


----------



## Cryssie

I felt some movement with this one only twice definite movement on the outside. But with all my coughing she's been very quiet most days now. With Alek I was over 20 weeks before I felt movement. 

I'm so gonna get yelled at on Thursday by my doc. I haven't gained any weight since starting this pregnancy! I lost 10lbs and got back 5 at least but I should be well over that by now. :(

I've decided how to paint Lainee's room! I'm gonna sponge a few shades of pink. Then for her letters
I'm gonna paint them black and pearl. Since the bedding is zebra plus hot pink and stuff. I'm so excited! Now just to get the stuff rolling!


----------



## 3xBlessed

baby1wanted said:


> Mmmm am concerned, should I be feeling movement now? I'm 18 weeks today and only had 2 definite 'flutters' but nothing else. Little bit ridiculous but because baby was really laid back at 12 week scan I've convinced myself it's got some kind of spinal problem and can't move. 2 more weeks till next scan and it's not helping not being able to feel much yet! Is it because it's my first one maybe I'm not feeling yet?

I wouldn't worry! I didn't feel anything until much later with my first!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Cryssie said:


> I felt some movement with this one only twice definite movement on the outside. But with all my coughing she's been very quiet most days now. With Alek I was over 20 weeks before I felt movement.
> 
> I'm so gonna get yelled at on Thursday by my doc. I haven't gained any weight since starting this pregnancy! I lost 10lbs and got back 5 at least but I should be well over that by now. :(
> 
> I've decided how to paint Lainee's room! I'm gonna sponge a few shades of pink. Then for her letters
> I'm gonna paint them black and pearl. Since the bedding is zebra plus hot pink and stuff. I'm so excited! Now just to get the stuff rolling!

In so many of my pg groups this time it seems there are lots of ladies that are not gaining any weight. I hope your doc is okay with you!

The room paint sounds SO cute!! :)


----------



## youngmamttc

Im 7lb lighter now than i was when i fell pregnant but im not overly worried as am classed as obese so i know its only my own fat im loosing and it wont be affecting baby at all xx


----------



## Masonsbaby

heartburn aarrrhhhh so bad my chest is on fire :(


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL all of you are talking about not gaining anything and there there is me..... I think I am gaining all the weight for you all. Looks like I have gain about 10 lbs now. 4lbs in the 1st trimester, and now 6 so far in the 2nd..... and there is still a long way yet to go in this trimester.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL A4TG. . .that's different, you started out LITTLE! :) 

I've been on the heartburn train as well. . .I'd like to get off now please.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Brought some stretchy pants today!! First maternity buy. Happy to be buying in a 10 still !!! I used to be an 8 but I pilled it on about two years ago and shot up like 3 stone and went up to a size 16. I worked very hard last year and Was very close to my goal weight (8.5 stone) when I got pregnant :) so I'm taking it super easy on the crappy foods ! Haven't weighed myself this tri but in first I lost weight !! :)


----------



## littlesteph

Hiya i'm due feb 28th, which is also my sons birthday, you couldn't plan something like that if you tried :D


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> LOL A4TG. . .that's different, you started out LITTLE! :)
> 
> I've been on the heartburn train as well. . .I'd like to get off now please.

Well I am a smaller person, but I still started this pg out just over normal range for my size and it was all on the belly :rofl:

Funny thing is if I lie down my belly bump completely disappears :rofl: Stand up "now you are pg", Lie down "now you are not"


----------



## 3xBlessed

I got the results of my Harmony blood test today and all is well!!! So relieved!


----------



## allforthegirl

3xBlessed said:


> I got the results of my Harmony blood test today and all is well!!! So relieved!

Congrats what great news!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Wonderful news!! I'm waiting IMPATIENTLY for my results of Materni21. ;)


----------



## Cryssie

Eeeeee! Two more sleeps until I see baby girl again! I'm too excited! My mil bought $55 worth of clothes on an online yard sale site today. And Thursday I'll be getting a big graco swing and carseat for $50 from the same person! Lol. 

I'm still coughing :( and now hubby has what I have. And he's being a big baby about it. Pffft.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Eeeeee! Two more sleeps until I see baby girl again! I'm too excited! My mil bought $55 worth of clothes on an online yard sale site today. And Thursday I'll be getting a big graco swing and carseat for $50 from the same person! Lol.
> 
> I'm still coughing :( and now hubby has what I have. And he's being a big baby about it. Pffft.

I'm hoping for more pics!! Those are great deals!!

Men sometimes big baby's themselves.:dohh:


----------



## Cryssie

Pics of the scan or the clothes? Lol. I can do both!


----------



## Batman909

I have almost gained 10 kg already! My partner is a body builder and he always jokes and says our baby is bulking and is gunna come out with muscles.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Materni21 results back! Healthy baby. . .:cloud9:

Mama just makes girls apparently.
 



Attached Files:







its a girl.jpg
File size: 176.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats :dance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is materniti21 a usa thing ?! Never heard of it outside of this thread lol. Congrats :) x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm not sure. . .it's similar to Harmony which I believe is in other countries.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Never heard of that either ahha... gets confusing !! Trying to figure lt all out haha


----------



## 3xBlessed

Awesome news Whitesox!!! Congrats on a healthy baby girl!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats on the tests girls and a girl whitesox so blessed!


----------



## Cryssie

Some clothes we got so far! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/CollageCreator_1.pnghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/CollageCreator_7.pnghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/CollageCreator_5.pnghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/CollageCreator_9.pnghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/CollageCreator_3.pnghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/CollageCreator_11.png


----------



## Cryssie

Oh and and and tomorrow we get to see her again! Eeee! I hope I can sleep tonight!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

This is going to sound awful. But I'm really not interested in baby shopping at all... dno what is wrong with me I can't get into it at all, its all just blehhh. Lol last time I was sooooo ott with it, making me feel a bit rotten. Suppose im just not excited ? ......


----------



## youngmamttc

I havent bought anything yet. Everyone else has bought the main things but my baby has no clothes. Im buying no clothes until after my gender scan which is in 19 days xxx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats whitesox!!! You're very lucky <3


----------



## allforthegirl

I was just about to ask where you were. I have missed you my good friend!! How are you feeling? How are you holding up?


----------



## Cryssie

Baby's measuring 17.5 but she's not changing anything. Still a girl! Lol. Everything is looking great. Just waiting to see dr now. 

Congrats whitesox!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

LOL at "Still a girl". . .I have had a couple people tell me they don't believe I am carrying a girl that the test must be wrong. According to the Materni21 website it's between 97% and 99% accurate. I have an ultrasound on Oct 1st either way. Again, so many people are upset because THEY want me to have a boy so badly. Yes, a boy would have been nice, but I'm really okay either way.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> I was just about to ask where you were. I have missed you my good friend!! How are you feeling? How are you holding up?

Hi lovely:flower:

I've been super duper busy with the move, were finally settled in our new home and I'm loving it, it's big roomy and very sunny which I love, DS is having a blast in the massive yard were planning on getting him a pool and a trampoline so he can spend his time outside all summer long:thumbup:

I still don't have an Internet connection just yet, I'm typing his from uni:dohh:lol

Midwives appointment is on Tuesday so well see how that goes, she'll most likely give me my anatomy scan referral letter, so I can't wait for that! Well see if babes still a boy (most likely he is!!) I'm getting over the whole not having a girl thing ill be fine with two little boys for the time being and well see what the future holds :thumbup:

I hope all of you ladies are ok:flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad you've made it in your new house and all! :) Hope you have internet soon! :) We miss you round here!


----------



## allforthegirl

New homes are so nice, and FUN! At least now it is your home and you can do what you wish with it!! So happy for you BMB


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130905_205050-2.jpg

He just sat there holding her picture while watching hotel Transylvania lol. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130905_204824.jpg


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So cute!


----------



## MamaBear93

Hey ladies! It is great to see all of these gender reveals! So many boys :D

DH and I have been dealing with a move as well and it has taken a lot out of me. Been to the hospital twice for heart palpitations but they can't figure out what is wrong with me. Ugh. So irritated because the doctor in the ER wouldn't listen to me that my resting heart rate was continuously dropping below 44BPM. Oh well I guess...

I starting feeling the baby move at 16 weeks but just on the inside and have been feeling the movement on the outside myself for a good week now but last night DH finally got to feel it! It was a real kick too unmistakable! :happydance::happydance:

It was amazing :D this is one strong lil babe :thumbup:

Gender reveal on just a few short weeks. Appointment isn't set for it yet but I have my 20 week check-up on the 16th and the doc was saying the ultrasound will be right after that it just depends on when they have an opening in the u/s place. CAN'T WAIT :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I too get heart palpitations, especially if my HR is low. Try drinking more water, or fluid of some sort. It will help. So far my HR has gone up a bit so no worries and my palp have diminished a bit too. Though the odd time I still get them but they are definitely smaller. 

They are normal. But try not to panic because that can make them worse. :dohh:


----------



## MamaBear93

Thank you for the reassurance. They are very uncomfortable and it seems like the docs aren't really as worried as I am which should give me more reason to not to worry but I do any way of course. I drank four bottles of water the other day and still ended up in the ER :/

On a good note I got around to taking a bump pic today finally it has been quite a while but here is my 18 week bump :D
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0777 (800x600).jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









DSCN0776 (600x800).jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cute scan Cryssie :)

MamaBear you look lovely, good to hear back frm you :) I hope you're enjoying your new place :) I hope the heart palps get better :)


----------



## MamaBear93

Thank you BMB I am loving this new place I feel like we have taken a very big step up and it feels very good to know we won't be uncomfortable here and even though it is bigger it will be easier to clean with pretty much no carpet.

I hope you are doing good in your new place as well:flower::thumbup:

So far so good with everything...I think...On or around the 16th I will find out when my scan is going to be. I know my OB said he wanted it to be as close to 20weeks as he can get it and the 20 week mark is the 18th for me so hoping for it to happen soon.

Now planning a birthday party for DD next month. This is going to be fun. I can't believe my DD is going to be 3 already :shrug: I don't know where the time went...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lovely bump mamabear :) 


I still don't have one ! :( I weighed myself yesterday, and my weight is the EXACT same as it was at my booking in app (8weeks) looks like no bump for me for a while lol :/


----------



## MamaBear93

well thank you. :D It took a long time for my bump to show with my first babe. I have already gained about 10lbs which I am underweight normally so it really isn't a big deal but it took forever to start gaining weight with DD.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am scared with the weight I have been gaining. I have been gaining a lot, well what seems like a lot to me. I have now almost gained 11 lbs since day 1. The scale just keeps going up and up a little bit every day. I may not look like it but if I keep this up I will be a whale by the end of this!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

AFTG, you're almost halfway there! I wouldn't worry so much about the weight gain!


----------



## allforthegirl

3xBlessed said:


> AFTG, you're almost halfway there! I wouldn't worry so much about the weight gain!

Only reason I worry is because with my last pg I gained a whopping 45lbs a good 20 lbs more than I should have!! :nope: This is what I am worried about


----------



## Batman909

I get so confused with pounds lol but I gained 24kg with my last pregnancy! Breast feeding really helps its drop off though.


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> I get so confused with pounds lol but I gained 24kg with my last pregnancy! Breast feeding really helps its drop off though.

you just times kgs by 2.2 to get pounds. So if you gained 24kgs then you gained about 53 lbs.


----------



## MamaBear93

I always get confused too. I only gained about 25lbs with DD but this time around I have gained almost half that already and I have yet to even hit the halfway mark! I am nervous I just don't want to end up being a whale I am too short to end up being overweight lol.

But on the other hand the boys in my DH's family have all been fairly large babies so everyone keeps telling me this one is a boy for sure. :shrug:

Guess we will find out in a few weeks...


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> I get so confused with pounds lol but I gained 24kg with my last pregnancy! Breast feeding really helps its drop off though.
> 
> you just times kgs by 2.2 to get pounds. So if you gained 24kgs then you gained about 53 lbs.Click to expand...

Woah! Holy moly makes it sound like heaps which it was I went from 65kg to 89! I always bounce back pretty quick though which is lucky. I try not to worry about weight it just gets me down.


----------



## allforthegirl

Me too but after my 3rd and 4th not so much, so I am expecting the same or worse this time. That is why I am trying to watch my weight!!


----------



## Cryssie

I gained 26lbs total with Alek. But I started off 20lbs heavier this pregnancy than his. But.. I lost 10lbs in first tri and gained 5 back so far in second.


----------



## sugarpuff

I think I gained around 23lb with my daughter (she was only 5lb 2oz). I started off 7lb lighter this time and I've gained about 7lb so far (3lb in first tri, 4lb in second tri so far). To be fair I think that most of my weight gain is in my boobs cos they're just ridiculous now and won't stop growing !!


----------



## Masonsbaby

omg omg omg just booked a private 3d scan for two days time! Just don't think I can stay team yellow .......


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Woohoo! :) :)


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey ladies!
Sorry I haven't been very active lately, lots of house drama at the moment (handed in one months notice on apartment as we'd found somewhere else and it fell through). Found a two bed cottage and now awaiting the checks before we get the okay (crossing fingers and toes as we only have 2 weeks left in this place!).

We're still team yellow at the moment, we've got our gender scan on the 23rd and can't wait. Baby kicks are now very apparent which is great, hubs was even able to feel them for the first time last week :) Diet wise, dreadful. I'm either not hungry at all or binging on biscuits, doughnuts and chocolate (I feel so bad about it!). 

Congrats on all the gender reveals so far!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am seriously dealing with a short fuse! I was seriously close to kicking my DH out the front door!! :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Masonsbaby

It's a BOY!!!! So happy two of each and my son is ecstatic! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby said:


> It's a BOY!!!! So happy two of each and my son is ecstatic! :)

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## MamaBear93

That is awesome!! So lucky! I hope mine in a boy too!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, I hope you're all doing great, I finally have an Internet connection! Bubs movements have increased but not as much as I hoped for. I have my midwives appt next Tuesday, the Wednesday after I have my glucose test.my new obsession in peach ice tea, it's so refreshing and delicious!!! 

I've lost 6 kg I thinks that's 13 pounds. Ill ask my midwife if its ok to lose weight in pregnancy I did lose weight with DS he was fine, so I'm not worried.

Well I hope next week and the weeks after are fabulous for us all, because its my anatomy scan and I'm bloody scared!!!!! I hope all is good.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Masonsbaby said:


> It's a BOY!!!! So happy two of each and my son is ecstatic! :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi girls, I hope you're all doing great, I finally have an Internet connection! Bubs movements have increased but not as much as I hoped for. I have my midwives appt next Tuesday, the Wednesday after I have my glucose test.my new obsession in peach ice tea, it's so refreshing and delicious!!!
> 
> I've lost 6 kg I thinks that's 13 pounds. Ill ask my midwife if its ok to lose weight in pregnancy I did lose weight with DS he was fine, so I'm not worried.
> 
> Well I hope next week and the weeks after are fabulous for us all, because its my anatomy scan and I'm bloody scared!!!!! I hope all is good.

**phew** it has felt like forever that you were without internet!! I am so glad you are back with us.

I have my anatomy scan on tues. I am sure everything will be fine. Plus you get to see how cute your LO is again!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

SO glad you're back BMB! :) Good luck with the scan. I still have 2 1/2 weeks until mine, having it done at 21 weeks.


----------



## Batman909

I have my scan on the 2nd. I'm hoping for a wee girl then I'm done! Getting some much bigger kicks now. Baby kicked the midwife yesterday and she felt it! First kick felt from the outside. She said wow I didn't expect that from an 18 weeker! If baby is kicking like that already I have a rough time ahead haha


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow every one must be very busy! This thread has slowed right down. What have you lovely ladies up to.

Well these next few weeks will be marking the half way point for us. What an exciting milestones for us!! How is everyone feeling about this milestone?

AFM we went to a wedding yesterday and I was just grumpy most of the night. I tried to be happy about sitting down in the van then the church (we were late so could have been longer LOL) then sitting waiting in the hall for supper, then watching the dance, and then having to drive home. Boy oh Boy am I tired today. Oh and my butt and hips are just aching. So today I have decided it will be a day lying on the couch.


----------



## Cryssie

Yesterday I felt Lainee really good on the outside for about 15 minutes. Really sad hubby was at work. Then Alek and I went shopping with the mil.

OH! Alek has been in underwear since Tuesday. Only two accidents (poop) cos he doesn't tell us when he has to go. He's been peeing about every 3 hours. Staying dry even thru nap! I'm one proud momma. I just woke up Tuesday morning and decided to put him in underwear. He even stayed dry/went potty while out shopping yesterday! So now it's only diapers at bedtime. 

Only a week and a day until we see Lainee again. Fingers crossed there's nothing wrong with her heart. 

I'm finally not sick anymore. I still have a slight cough but that's it. On Wednesday I had the most horrible heart burn start to the point I was eating tums/candy like water. I had to have something in my mouth or it was bad! Still is. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie I had to go to Zantac to really get mine under control. Now I can keep it down mostly with tums, but only the odd day do I have to take a zantac. It is really helping me. Apparently pepcid is supposed to be good too.


----------



## MamaBear93

My heartburn is just ridiculous. Not fun at all. I am so sick of the taste of tums now that I have been dealing with it because the taste is starting to make me gag :sick: I also had and incident where DD ate almost an entire bottle of tums while DH was watching her and she pooped tums for at least a week and it looked and smelled terrible!

I am so ready for this ultrasound...But I still have more then a week and it really sucks...I wish he would just order it and have me set it for next week. At least I would know that I won't be having to wait weeks for one if the office is booked...bleh.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm back to work...standing all day, and my veins are killing me!!! By the end of the day I want to cry! And my school district has all new programs for reading and math and I haven't a clue what I'm doing b/c everything is different and new...feeling super stressed! But my oldest is in first grade and he gets to come to my school now and I'm loving commuting to work with him!


----------



## allforthegirl

It seems that with my heart burn if I take something then it makes me a bit nauseous. So I have a choice take something and feel a bit crappy or have my insides feel like they are burning up. :shrug:

Oh and after a day of walking around grocery shopping I now have really bad ligament pain in the baby maker, making it feel like baby is just going to rip out from me. It actually makes me want to grab my belly and hold it up so baby doesn't fall out.


----------



## Batman909

Everything is fine for me except my damn pelvis it hurts so bad at the front!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Nausea, wicked heart burn and zero appetite for me the last several days. :( I have zofran which helps a bit, but my doc only gave me 30 for the month so I'm trying not to take it more than once a day. The script on the bottle says I can take it every 8 hours. Just feeling miserable. We had a wonderfully cool week though! I love the cooler weather. Sorry I haven't been participating all that much. I've been reading just hate to continually complain. I'm so over emotional and crabby.


----------



## allforthegirl

You and me both. I just have anywhere to vent it. Sorry if I am complaining too much. But I guess that is why we are all here, to support each other even through the crappy parts. So complain away Whitesox!

How about this complaint, anyone still have this issue? My nips are still soooo sensitive! Seriously sensitive. My areolas are itchy every once and a while and the moment I go to scratch or rub I wince. Not fun!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YES! I didn't know anyone else had that problem. LMAO! Itchy but sore. Just wrong. I wasn't implying you complain too much. . .;) I just am so hormonal that I am afraid of what people will say even. I posted on a pregnancy board on facebook and had people saying "Well, you know food aversions are very normal in pregnancy" and "My doctor said to cut the pill in half, that will help" and "If you just put flavoring in your water you will be fine". . .I don't mind advice AT ALL, but when it is said in a condescending way like it's a miracle cure or like I'm stupid then I'd prefer not to hear it TYVM. There are so many who won't take a tylenol during pregnancy even, and while I respect them very much for their choices, those are NOT my choices. If my doc says a medication is needed or helpful and okay for the baby, you can bet your arse I'm taking it if I'm miserable. I don't have an ounce of martyr in me. I'm wondering if some of my reflux/heartburn/nausea is because I'm constipated as well. Just thought of that a bit ago. Fun times eh??


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HOLY CRAP, you're on Cantaloupe week!! WOW! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> HOLY CRAP, you're on Cantaloupe week!! WOW! :)

:rofl: yup half way there. Though it is funny on the website I am a banana but on the ticker it show a melon. 

If you are constipated that *will 100%* contribute to your nausea. While I was young I always had chronic constipation and I would dry heave all the time because I was so 'full'. I would definately try some metamucil or other type of fibre drink to help that out. It will take a few days but it should help. I think that even someone said milk of something worked for them, sorry have no idea how to spell it, but it started with M


----------



## Cryssie

My nips and boobs in general hurt. A sports bra has helped sufficiently.

Ee! I'll be half way on Wednesday!


----------



## allforthegirl

:thumbup: to 20 weeks


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Yep, took some milk of magnesia tonight. Hopefully that will make a difference. 

I've been wearing sports bras mostly as well, I do fine while they are on but WHEW, take them off and my boobs hurt and itch a ton. LOL 

I just want to know when I get back to that "OH I'm so happy to be pregnant" feeling again. WHILE I am HAPPY, I may have a hard time showing it at the moment. Totally worth it in the end, I know. LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I don't have the fruit ticker, what's 19 weeks? LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

hi girls sorry its a crappy week for us all :(

i had a gallbladder attack on Friday in the middle of the night that left me screaming for dear life! things arent going to well with OH im really really angry at him, he makes the biggest deal out of nothing and that bloody sets me off and end up in a fight..i really need some time alone from him..he always makes me cry and hes a careless selfish dickhead!

i have my midwife appt tomoro and he isnt welcome to come hes isnt even welcome to the anatomy scan..i hope you girls are having a better day than me. :(


----------



## Batman909

BlueMoonBubba said:


> hi girls sorry its a crappy week for us all :(
> 
> i had a gallbladder attack on Friday in the middle of the night that left me screaming for dear life! things arent going to well with OH im really really angry at him, he makes the biggest deal out of nothing and that bloody sets me off and end up in a fight..i really need some time alone from him..he always makes me cry and hes a careless selfish dickhead!
> 
> i have my midwife appt tomoro and he isnt welcome to come hes isnt even welcome to the anatomy scan..i hope you girls are having a better day than me. :(

Aww I hope things get better for you soon:hugs: I'm really glad I don't live with mine at the moment coz he irritates the shit outta me lol I dunno if it's pregnancy hormones or what but I can't even stand the smell of his breath right now and he's a personal trainer I swear if he talks about diets or gym or freaking macros again I'm gunna slap him lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Batman909 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> hi girls sorry its a crappy week for us all :(
> 
> i had a gallbladder attack on Friday in the middle of the night that left me screaming for dear life! things arent going to well with OH im really really angry at him, he makes the biggest deal out of nothing and that bloody sets me off and end up in a fight..i really need some time alone from him..he always makes me cry and hes a careless selfish dickhead!
> 
> i have my midwife appt tomoro and he isnt welcome to come hes isnt even welcome to the anatomy scan..i hope you girls are having a better day than me. :(
> 
> Aww I hope things get better for you soon:hugs: I'm really glad I don't live with mine at the moment coz he irritates the shit outta me lol I dunno if it's pregnancy hormones or what but I can't even stand the smell of his breath right now and he's a personal trainer I swear if he talks about diets or gym or freaking macros again I'm gunna slap him lolClick to expand...

i honestly cant stand his presence and its not the hormones i just want some time out maybe a month or two, my 3 year old son has more feelings for others than he does, total douchebag! were in total money crisis and hes out buying a $150 hookah for him and his stupid friends get togethers! and next week we have an $800 rent to pay and were $200 short, makes my blood boil!


----------



## Batman909

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> hi girls sorry its a crappy week for us all :(
> 
> i had a gallbladder attack on Friday in the middle of the night that left me screaming for dear life! things arent going to well with OH im really really angry at him, he makes the biggest deal out of nothing and that bloody sets me off and end up in a fight..i really need some time alone from him..he always makes me cry and hes a careless selfish dickhead!
> 
> i have my midwife appt tomoro and he isnt welcome to come hes isnt even welcome to the anatomy scan..i hope you girls are having a better day than me. :(
> 
> Aww I hope things get better for you soon:hugs: I'm really glad I don't live with mine at the moment coz he irritates the shit outta me lol I dunno if it's pregnancy hormones or what but I can't even stand the smell of his breath right now and he's a personal trainer I swear if he talks about diets or gym or freaking macros again I'm gunna slap him lolClick to expand...
> 
> i honestly cant stand his presence and its not the hormones i just want some time out maybe a month or two, my 3 year old son has more feelings for others than he does, total douchebag! were in total money crisis and hes out buying a $150 hookah for him and his stupid friends get togethers! and next week we have an $800 rent to pay and were $200 short, makes my blood boil!Click to expand...

What the? Are you serious! Y r men so stupid and thoughtless??? Like I just posted on another thread I wish women could impregnate each other. I am soooo hormonal right now I just want to cry for nothing.


----------



## Batman909

And I'm constipated!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Batman909 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> hi girls sorry its a crappy week for us all :(
> 
> i had a gallbladder attack on Friday in the middle of the night that left me screaming for dear life! things arent going to well with OH im really really angry at him, he makes the biggest deal out of nothing and that bloody sets me off and end up in a fight..i really need some time alone from him..he always makes me cry and hes a careless selfish dickhead!
> 
> i have my midwife appt tomoro and he isnt welcome to come hes isnt even welcome to the anatomy scan..i hope you girls are having a better day than me. :(
> 
> Aww I hope things get better for you soon:hugs: I'm really glad I don't live with mine at the moment coz he irritates the shit outta me lol I dunno if it's pregnancy hormones or what but I can't even stand the smell of his breath right now and he's a personal trainer I swear if he talks about diets or gym or freaking macros again I'm gunna slap him lolClick to expand...
> 
> i honestly cant stand his presence and its not the hormones i just want some time out maybe a month or two, my 3 year old son has more feelings for others than he does, total douchebag! were in total money crisis and hes out buying a $150 hookah for him and his stupid friends get togethers! and next week we have an $800 rent to pay and were $200 short, makes my blood boil!Click to expand...
> 
> What the? Are you serious! Y r men so stupid and thoughtless??? Like I just posted on another thread I wish women could impregnate each other. I am soooo hormonal right now I just want to cry for nothing.Click to expand...

hes so thoughtless! makes my blood boil!, i get jealous when i see my friends taking photos with there OH or when theyre out together, why cant he ever do that to me, hell come crawling like a puppy when he wants something and when its done its like he doesnt know me! i may be over reacting but thats how he is and i hate it:cry: at the same time i cant find the courage to leave because i still love him :growlmad:


----------



## Batman909

I'm sorry u are dealing with this crap. I know what you mean I have been to both my close friends weddings lately they are both so happy life looks so easy for them. My ex father o my other two kids was my high school sweet heart but after 5 years and two kids he left me for another :( still not over it still just as heartbroken as when left. When you love someone it's hard to let go. I feel sorry for my new partner I don't think ill ever love him like I did my ex. I miss him terribly it's a horrible situation.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm so sorry BMB. Sounds like a miserable situation.


----------



## sugarpuff

Apologies for not reading through everyone's posts, our Internet provider has just gone bust and I'm about to run out of my mobile data allowance !

I hope everyone is doing well, I had my anomaly scan today and everything is looking great and they think we're having another little girl :) I'm sorting great piles of my daughter's tiny baby clothes and doing lots of pink laundry as I type :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> I don't have the fruit ticker, what's 19 weeks? LOL

I believe it is a mango.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB My DH makes my blood boil too when all he wants to do is play his computer game. We have had many discussion about him not being present with the family, that it has felt like this game is his new girl friend. I honestly have had dreams about another girl getting in the way of our relationship. I feel rejected and feel that when he gets like that he was just a sperm donor and he is just someone who lives in the house and pays the bills. Grrrrrrrr. Things are a little bit better and I have to praise it even if it is not enough cause at least he is trying to spend more time with us. But boy oh boy there were days I was ready to throw his a$$ out the door.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BMB My DH makes my blood boil too when all he wants to do is play his computer game. We have had many discussion about him not being present with the family, that it has felt like this game is his new girl friend. I honestly have had dreams about another girl getting in the way of our relationship. I feel rejected and feel that when he gets like that he was just a sperm donor and he is just someone who lives in the house and pays the bills. Grrrrrrrr. Things are a little bit better and I have to praise it even if it is not enough cause at least he is trying to spend more time with us. But boy oh boy there were days I was ready to throw his a$$ out the door.

some men are so inconsiderate!, :growlmad: like today i told him to change for DS and get him ready for daycare while i took a shower to head off to my appointment..i got out and hes still laying on the couch on his phone and DS was covered in chocolate cupcake:growlmad:how can i not be mad!!

anyway, i was at my midwife appt today she took my bloods and a urine test she found i have protein in my urine, and i had a really high blood pressure, they monitered me and told me to come back on thursday, i have my anatomy scan tomoro i hope all is good :thumbup:


----------



## Batman909

Hope everything is ok at your next appt.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB Yah that sounds about right with my man too. He has done stuff like that to me too. He will still get him ready, apparently on his time frame not mine. :growlmad:

Oh dear I hope that was just a one time thing for you. I don't want you to have to go through pre-eclampsia on top of stressful man stuff. Maybe that is why you were so high, cause DH is being D*c#!!!!!

Well in a few hours I will be taking my DS4 to pre-K, then I will be off for my scan.


----------



## allforthegirl

Back for my scan, things could be bad will know more tomorrow. posted pics in my journal.

I need to lie down I have a bad headache now. :(


----------



## 3xBlessed

allforthegirl said:


> Back for my scan, things could be bad will know more tomorrow. posted pics in my journal.
> 
> I need to lie down I have a bad headache now. :(

Fingers crossed for you AFTG!!!!


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Back for my scan, things could be bad will know more tomorrow. posted pics in my journal.
> 
> I need to lie down I have a bad headache now. :(

Hope everything is ok x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Positive thoughts and prayers A4TG!


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't really know if it was just coming or if all the stress brought it on but I have caught a cold. I guess it was about time, but I feel absolutely wiped out!:sleep:


----------



## Cryssie

Let us know what the results are today aftg!


20 weeks today.


----------



## allforthegirl

I will my appt isn't until 2:30 my time, so there is lots of time to try and keep myself busy.

Just dropped my LO off at play school this morning and it was really hard. He started to scream and scream and scream not to leave him. He always used to ask me if I would ever leave him and I always promised I wouldn't, guess I lied :sad2:

here is my LO yesterday morning.

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_0105.jpg

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_0108.jpg

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_0110.jpg


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

He's so adorable!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am back and things are ok am back in two weeks to recheck him.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh and at lunch he had gotten down chop sticks :rofl:

https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj519/Sacha_Claude/IMG_0113.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Aftg. He's a little heartbreaker! He's too cute!


----------



## Batman909

Cute!


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/d69178a5-49ae-4310-9d8a-9fadb49020a9.jpg

20 week bump.


----------



## Cryssie

Glad all is well aftg! Lil man is a cutie!


----------



## allforthegirl

You look great Cryssie!! 

AFM I am just back from the pharmacy and trying some different allergy meds to see if it will help. I am thinking my symptoms have just changed. Now I have a very itchy palate and the back of my throat is so painfully dry. UGH I feel miserable. I can't wait for the snow for that reason only! Other than that I wish I lived in a bubble so that I could enjoy my favourite time of the year! FALL!!


----------



## Batman909

I was laying awake the other night and it hit me ........
OMG I have to give birth again!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Well I got my anomaly scan results back, everything looks fine.

Here are the results:
-Biparietal Diameter: 44.7mm
-Head circumference: 163.0mm
-Anterior Ventrical: 5.4mm
-Transcerebeller diameter: 18.6mm ~this is way below average if anyone has any input it's greatly appreciated.
-Cisterna Magna: 4.1mm
-Nuchal Fold thickness: 2.4mm ~is that a bit high or ok for 19+2 weeks?
-Nasal bone: 4.8mm
-Abdominal circumference:146.3mm
-Femur length: 32.8mm
-Humerus length: 29.0mm
-fetal weight: 323g 

But, the doctor wants me to go in for another ultrasound sometime next week, they weren't able to get a very clear picture with the machine used because I have a fat belly, so they're going to refer me to a major hospital here in Sydney for a professional one.

My BP is still borderline high, I'm going in next week for another check up with the midwife.

The doctor tried to find babes hb on the Doppler and he kicked her!! She was so shocked lol.....she was kind of pressing down really hard so that bothered him the little booger..


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Beautiful belly Cryssie, cute little bump!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I am not sure sweet heart, what that means. Though I would wait to really worry until you get the professional scan next week. Like me I wait scan to scan with optimism, or at least enjoy him in a pretend (I try to ignore the stress of it) bliss until she tells me what the scan result is. Sending you strength my dear!! :hugs:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Glad things were okay the other day AFTG. Your little man is so cute!


----------



## MamaBear93

Cute bump Cryssie And AFTG your LO is so adorable :D Makes me really hope I am having a boy lol BMB I hope everything goes well for you. Just try to relax :) Whitesox 19 weeks is Mango :D

I think my scan will be next week I have my 20/21 week check up on Monday and that is when I will be able to schedule my scan. I have no idea why my OB is waiting so long but the longer the better for finding out the gender I guess...

I have been feeling the baby very consistently every day now and DD got to feel "her baby" kick today :D She was so excited she jumped up and had the most shocked/happy look on her face. It was the most adorable thing ever :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

mamabear that is so funny that you LO calls baby "her baby" cause my LO says the same thing. He always says his baby boy LOL I just figured that this little boys is meant to be with DS4 on a soul level.


----------



## Masonsbaby

View attachment 675053

my anatomy scan went great looks like a perfect little man:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonsbaby said:


> View attachment 675053
> 
> my anatomy scan went great looks like a perfect little man:happydance:

Did you find out that you are having a boy? Your ticker still says yellow LOL Congrats


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow where did this baking bug find its way inside me LOL I spent this morning writing out all these pumpkin recipes on cards. I am so excited to try these!!

How are all of you doing? Everyone is really quiet on here lately!!


----------



## Cryssie

Lainee is sitting really low like in my pelvic bone still so sitting and wearing pants are uncomfortable lol. She kicks all below my belly button. I'm feeling her on the outside really good now.

My back is killing me. it hurts constantly. Like I need it popped.

Scan in three days. Hoping nothing is wrong with her heart.


----------



## Masonsbaby

lol changed it aftg 
I am measuring a week ahead so hope I don't go over then the head might be huge! 
Baby is also head down now so hopefully he stays that way don't want a breech ow!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Lainee is sitting really low like in my pelvic bone still so sitting and wearing pants are uncomfortable lol. She kicks all below my belly button. I'm feeling her on the outside really good now.
> 
> My back is killing me. it hurts constantly. Like I need it popped.
> 
> Scan in three days. Hoping nothing is wrong with her heart.

Me too! FX 



Masonsbaby said:


> lol changed it aftg
> I am measuring a week ahead so hope I don't go over then the head might be huge!
> Baby is also head down now so hopefully he stays that way don't want a breech ow!

Well my little guy measures a head a bit too, but that is normal thing for boys. So I wouldn't worry too much. Plus your baby maker will do better this time even if he is a bit bigger. Well head down at this point doesn't mean too much, there is lots of time to move and switch directions at least 10 more times.:dohh:


----------



## MamaBear93

allforthegirl said:


> mamabear that is so funny that you LO calls baby "her baby" cause my LO says the same thing. He always says his baby boy LOL I just figured that this little boys is meant to be with DS4 on a soul level.

I hope this is my little boy. Either way though I think DD will have so much fun being a big sister. She loves to help me as of now so hopefully I can avoid all of the jealousy. DD's 3rd birthday party and my baby shower are a month apart so I am hoping that she will be able to accept that the gifts are for baby the second time around. I don't think this is going to go well :dohh:



Cryssie said:


> Lainee is sitting really low like in my pelvic bone still so sitting and wearing pants are uncomfortable lol. She kicks all below my belly button. I'm feeling her on the outside really good now.
> 
> My back is killing me. it hurts constantly. Like I need it popped.
> 
> Scan in three days. Hoping nothing is wrong with her heart.

This morning I was laying in bed feeling the baby kick and all of a sudden I had this really sharp pain in my back and I realized it was my LO pushing on my sciatic nerve! Ouch!

My back has been pretty much non stop killing me and nothing seems to help really. I feel like all my bones are loose...I guess they are really...

Hope everything goes well with your scan. Can't wait for mine :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mamabear well if you get your daughter something too when you are opening all the gift for new baby then it should be a bit better. I don't think that my Ds4 is going to handle baby very well. He doesn't want to go back to school. He said he wants to little forever so he can stay with me. And just last night (he has a bit of my cold) he freaked out when I told him to stop climbing on me. All that got me thinking was "OH NO!!!" He is my biggest momma boy out of all of them. "hardcore momma's boy" I need a t-shirt made up for that one LOL


----------



## MamaBear93

DD doesn't care if she gets a new toy or something she is the kind that automatically wants everything especially if someone tells her that she can't have it. She has temper tantrums like you wouldn't believe. I am a bit scared of how this will go. I am glad that we are doing it a little early right when I hit 3rd tri which will allow me to put stuff together myself...


----------



## Batman909

10 days till my scan :) I've been picking out girls names.... Think I'm getting my hopes up but my boys have driven me crazy this wet weekend!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130921_203254.jpg

Made Lainee's first tutu! The glitter was a mess but this is so worth it! I LOVE IT!


----------



## allforthegirl

Great job Cryssie!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok OMG my crotch hurts already. As if baby is ready to pop. OUCH!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi ladies, I have my midwife appointment this Tuesday and my glucose test on Wednesday, I'm also scheduled for an ultrasound at 24 weeks, LO has a routine already lol he kicks and plays all night and he's quite during the day, it's the sweetest thing I can lay down and feel him kick all day!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi ladies, I have my midwife appointment this Tuesday and my glucose test on Wednesday, I'm also scheduled for an ultrasound at 24 weeks, LO has a routine already lol he kicks and plays all night and he's quite during the day, it's the sweetest thing I can lay down and feel him kick all day!

BMB awe sounds like things are going a bit better. I miss seeing you on here all the time. I hope that DH has smartened up a tad. Mine has and we even tried to get the other room finished the window pain flew off. Super weird. Then the work ceased cause we want the installers to see what happened. Boo.

Feeling babes is so much fun. I am sure I am going to swearing when all he does is kick my sore spots.:dohh:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

He has smartened up a bit when I threatened to leave. I wonder how long that'll last...

I've been super lazy lately.. Uni is really stressing me out!! I just want to drop out already.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Love the tutu! 

Not looking forward to the crotch pain. UGH! 

Glad things have calmed down a bit at home BMB. I wish I felt this little one more regularly. I'm sure it will be soon. :)

I'd like some sort of vacuum to clear out my sinuses. I'm really sick of the pressure and constant stuffy nose and drainage making me more nauseated. 

I can't wait until my ultrasound on the 1st! Although we know the sex already, I haven't seen the bean since 9 weeks! What a difference it will be.


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesox Yes that has been a while. Hopefully they will give you a nice picture!! Can't wait to your little angel.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Can't breathe. . .I've had 2 hours of sleep so far and it's 3am. Yawn. It's SO hard for me to sleep when I can't breathe through my nose. Took some benadryl and mucinex, waiting for something to happen. LOL! My husband says yesterday "so do you think maybe you're having such weird dreams all the time because your sleep patterns are all messed up from taking naps?" Thanks for the brilliance dude. I sleep whenever I can and have weird dreams ALL THE TIME. I actually had 2-3 nights in a row that I slept most of the night and only got up to pee once or twice. Not tonight I guess. HA

I'm torn on whether I should stay up until after he gets up for work (4:30 on Monday's) now because I'll wake when his alarm goes off either way.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is a hard one. I am the same about the nose breathing. I tried the claritin nasal spray and it open them up alright. But for me it dried it too much. I gave some to my son and he thought it was the best thing in the world. Maybe I am just a whimp.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I didn't know there was a Claritin nose spray! :) I do use Afrin as well but it doesn't last long and I don't want to use it too much.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes there is and I only use it in emergency's cause I don't want to become dependant on it.


----------



## Cryssie

I'm sick again. .. ugh. My nose is either stuffed or running and my cough is back at night. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Tis the time of year for colds. As romantic it is during this season it is one we seem to suffer the most.

AFM I am suffering from this aching soreness in my lower abdomen and who-haa. I am hoping that it is just from baby going through another growth spurt, and not SPD. I am finding my belly to be very tender. YUCK not fun!


----------



## Cryssie

Scan today showed Lainee's heart to be fine but she might have some spots in her intestines. He said the machine has some grainy spots and that might be it cos they aren't big. But he also kept repeating that the baby's fine. So I dunno. They did order blood work for me. . The same that I had done in the beginning - parvo and toxo.. I'm confused! Calling my dr in the morning to ask if they can fax that to them or should I redo it.


----------



## allforthegirl

Glad that everything was good with her heart!! At least that worry is out of the way!!


----------



## youngmamttc

We had our scan yesterday. We're team Blue! . He'll be called Oaklen xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Also had our 20 week scan yesterday, Still a boy :) 
Not sure on a name yet, Likely Noah or Elijah. Names are HARD !


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats on little boys! :)

Cryssie. . .so glad the heart is okay. . .I hate that they say there are "spots" but don't give you any idea what it could even be or seem concerned. Then why mention it at all? UGH! Good luck!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats on team :blue: guys!!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba I miss you!! :sad1: Where are you? Email me if that is easier for you love ok?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba I miss you!! :sad1: Where are you? Email me if that is easier for you love ok?

hi beautiful:flower: im right here ive been super lazy i did have my m/w appointment yesterday she said my BP is still a little hight i should lay off the salt and stop stressing (easier said than done hey?!)

times flying by, my birthday and our anniversary are coming up in october so that should be fun:winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba I miss you!! :sad1: Where are you? Email me if that is easier for you love ok?
> 
> hi beautiful:flower: im right here ive been super lazy i did have my m/w appointment yesterday she said my BP is still a little hight i should lay off the salt and stop stressing (easier said than done hey?!)
> 
> times flying by, my birthday and our anniversary are coming up in october so that should be fun:winkwink:Click to expand...

Well I am a nut and worry about you :flower:

Well I guess you can at least control the amount of salt you intake, may not be able to control the stress our DH cause us LOL. At least if you try may it will bring it down to a safer level. For me I crave a little bit extra salt. It is weird when I had it cut out quite a bit. 

I too have two birthdays in October and of course :witch: Halloween :witch: which I love. So I am looking forward to next week when I slowly start putting stuff up LOL

Just don't be too much of a stranger ok????:sad1:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> BlueMoonBubba I miss you!! :sad1: Where are you? Email me if that is easier for you love ok?
> 
> hi beautiful:flower: im right here ive been super lazy i did have my m/w appointment yesterday she said my BP is still a little hight i should lay off the salt and stop stressing (easier said than done hey?!)
> 
> times flying by, my birthday and our anniversary are coming up in october so that should be fun:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am a nut and worry about you :flower:
> 
> Well I guess you can at least control the amount of salt you intake, may not be able to control the stress our DH cause us LOL. At least if you try may it will bring it down to a safer level. For me I crave a little bit extra salt. It is weird when I had it cut out quite a bit.
> 
> I too have two birthdays in October and of course :witch: Halloween :witch: which I love. So I am looking forward to next week when I slowly start putting stuff up LOL
> 
> Just don't be too much of a stranger ok????:sad1:Click to expand...

you're an absolute darling :hugs: ill surly keep posting here regularly, 

here in Australia we're boring no one dresses up for Halloween, back in high school we had Halloween parties that's about it..im turning 24 so old:holly:


----------



## Cryssie

24! I feel old now lol. I'll be 27 the month after Lainee arrives.

I'm so over being sick! Threw up twice between last night and this morning. From coughing again. I'm hoping sudafed will help if hubby can get it tonight. And some nasal spray. Benadryl is not helping at all. The pressure behind my eyes is so much. :( and my nose either is runny or stuffed. Plus all this coughing is making me pee myself lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB if you think 24 is than I am really old, but I don't think I am old just yet, when I am 70 then I will think I am old LOL. I will be 35 just after our little man is born LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Yeah, yeah. . .old at 24! HAHA! :) I'm old enough to be your mother. LOL


----------



## MamaBear93

Hey ladies! I am so stoked the hospital finally called me to schedule my ultrasound :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Saturday night I will be learning the gender of my lil bub!!!

But my OB is now telling me I am not gaining enough weight...ugh...if it's not one thing it's another...I have gained 11lbs already and he isn't satisfied because I started out underweight....With DD I was the same way and I never gained more then 25lbs the whole pregnancy and she was still 6lbs 4oz at birth...My ob then was never worried:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well at least you can eat as much as you want with out worrying then LOL. All those of us that gain weight too fast are slightly envious of you LOL

Congrats on booking your u/s


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOO! Glad it's finally booked!


----------



## MamaBear93

The bad thing is that I have such bad heartburn all of the time that it stops me from eating as much as I want and as often as I want...It really sucks...I wish I could just eat everything lol

But I also have to be sure I gain healthy weight because I want to be back to my pre-pregnancy size (maybe not weight) by my 21st birthday in June

I would love to be more healthy and not underweight just once in my life...


----------



## 3xBlessed

Yay for your ultrasound Mamabear!!!


----------



## Cryssie

Oy. I called into work today. Got to my mom's to drop Alek off and just couldn't stop crying my head hurt so much. Tried to throw up but nothing came. Came home and took benadryl to sleep. I feel a bit better still coughing so it hurts there but I feel rested for now.


----------



## allforthegirl

Maybe you need to have some thing more. I think you should see your gp and get some antibiotics. Specially if you are in that much pain. Maybe it is an infection.


----------



## Cryssie

My Dr is out till next week. I piggy backed benadryl and sudafed. I'm feeling much better compared to earlier. My nose is raw from blowing it but I finally can breathe through it. I think I needed rest most of all. Still coughing too but not too bad.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Benadryl and sudafed have helped me a ton this past week.


----------



## allforthegirl

I can't take those. Both of them increase my heart palpitations and increase panic attacks when I am not pg so I can't imagine what would happen if I take them now. I can't even take no name brand cough syrup, I have landed in the hospital once because I took some. Scary stuff!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi ladies, woke up this morning with a sore throat and a very painful dry chest cough. I'm not on any medications ATM I'm waiting to go see a doctor later today it's the worst I caught it of dh. 

I can now feel bub on the outside, I can't wait for Boxing Day so I can go baby shopping, I will be using my sister baby's crib now that her son is 2.5 she wants to start him sleeping in a toddler bed. I will also buy a bassinet for the first couple if months baby will sleep in our room, and I don't trust neither myself or dh to share a bed with babe, so a preloved bassinet is good for us.


----------



## Cryssie

We had a bassinet for Alek.. he was in it for like a month. Lol. Then moved to a pack and play that has the newborn insert. Going straight into that for Lainee.

I swear she is the most laid back baby. I rarely feel her but when I do is on the outside now. Mostly when I lay on my left side and hike my leg up. I don't think she likes it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

my son stayed in a bassinet for about 4 months then it got too small and he was a little more mobile, then we transitioned to a cot (which i don't have anymore), as soon as he hit 2 years we put him in a big boy bed, so he rarely slept in our bed except on days where hes sick.

cant believe im 21 weeks tomorrow! times flying by i love it!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB sorry to hear that you not feeling well. Loads of us seem to be catching something right now. It really sucks!! I would blame it on the weather, but you don't have the same time of year right now LOL.

I had a little tinny crib style bassinet for my last, don't have it any more either. I used it more out in the great room, as we don't have enough room out here for my pack and play. We had the crib in our room and doing that again, but DS5 will be bed sharing with us this time too. Only probably until nursing slows down in the evenings, then I will move him to his crib. I just HATE not getting enough sleep, I have learned for me I need to just roll over and pop a boob in babes mouth and go back to sleep.

As for feeling him, the last four days or so he has been so quiet, I was starting to wonder about him. But last night and today he is moving around a lot more. When he doesn't move around I really start to wonder if he does have anemia or not. Next scan is on tues morning.

Time is really flying!! I keep realizing that i only have like two weeks until baby is viable!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I hope you heal quickly BMB! It's totally sick season over on this continent! The weather has been so crazy here. We had 4" of snow yesterday and it's supposed to be close to 70 degrees today and the next several days. My sinuses just go into hyper drive it seems. 

This bub has quiet days that worry me as well. I felt her a lot last night, which helped. I have my first scan since 9 weeks on Tuesday!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yay for tues!! yay for scans!! I can't wait really!!


----------



## MamaBear93

My scan is in 9 hours! ugh! Can't wait!! This day is not going by fast enough!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOHOO! Good luck on your scan as well Mamabear!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

We are on team...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congratulations!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats!! Hope you had a wonderful party!!


----------



## Cryssie

Congrats!


----------



## MamaBear93

Scan went great last night!

Team :pink: :D
Arianna Jane <3
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0790 (640x408).jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## youngmamttc

Congrats 3xBlessed & MamaBear! 
xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats Mamabear!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

YAY! Congratulations!


----------



## allforthegirl

I think now we are even aren't we? Or at least closer to with how many boys and how many girls? BMB I think we need an update LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

6 x blue

4 x pink

who are we still waiting on?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

congrats to MAMABEAR and 3XBLESSED !!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

p.s...that cake looks scrumptious !


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL I think it is like 5 pink and 7 blue.... but I could be wrong LOL

How have you been BMB is school getting better for you? When do you finish these sets of classes.

AFM I go for another u/s today. Wish us luck!!


----------



## capemaylover

I haven't posted in a while, but figured I would stop in and say hi. I have been reading up on everyone's progress and it's hard to believe how far along we are now. We had our 20 week u/s on the 17th and much to my surprise, we stayed team yellow. I think we were reluctant at first and regretting the decision, but now I couldn't be happier. I feel baby move pretty consistently now (mostly at night when I am laying on my back). Names: James Brendan or Lucy Mae...stories behind both names, but I won't bore you with the details. Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Love the names Capemay!


----------



## allforthegirl

Those are lovely names!! It is good to hear from you again my dear!! <3


----------



## MamaBear93

BlueMoonBubba said:


> 6 x blue
> 
> 4 x pink
> 
> who are we still waiting on?

BMB you didn't count yourself silly! 7 x blue lol :D


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sorry for the repost for some of you. :flower:

Baby girl is still a girl, no little boy parts. haha! Healthy baby, my cervix is closed and thick which is wonderful, I went on bedrest at 24 weeks with Jilly, was already dilated to 2. Everything looks great and her daddy shed a few tears when he saw her on the screen. Big difference from 9 weeks to 21 weeks AND we think we have a name! Jenessa Kaye Lafevor looks to be the front runner!

I've gained 6lbs in the last 5 weeks so 10 overall, but I lost 8 or so at the beginning so I'm only up 2-3. I'll have my husband scan the pix at work tomorrow. We don't get a 3d u/s though so there isn't much detail. She also mentioned my placenta is anterior, hence less movement felt. Whew!


----------



## Batman909

It's a boy again


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Glad to see everyone is getting along good :) it is going quickly isn't it! x


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats Batman!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Congrats!

I am still getting used to the idea of having another girl...a bit of a drag since I wanted a boy...


----------



## Batman909

MamaBear93 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am still getting used to the idea of having another girl...a bit of a drag since I wanted a boy...

Trade ya haha :) I wanted a girl all three times. I'm not sure I believe the scan lady neither me or mum saw boy bits and it was so obvious with my other boys.


----------



## allforthegirl

I here yah. You will love regardless I know. Will you be having anymore Mamabear?


----------



## 3xBlessed

Batman909 said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I am still getting used to the idea of having another girl...a bit of a drag since I wanted a boy...
> 
> Trade ya haha :) I wanted a girl all three times. I'm not sure I believe the scan lady neither me or mum saw boy bits and it was so obvious with my other boys.Click to expand...

Congrats!!! I could never see the boy bits with my second son either and he's definitely a boy!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

I had a hard time seeing the girl parts on this one but at the same time I guess I didn't see boy parts either lol...

And AFTG I am really on the fence about having any more...now that I am having another girl I might try just one more time for a boy but it will be quite a while. I want to finish school and get our family more financially stable before I think about adding a third kid.

This week has been dragging on ugh...I just want it to be Monday again so I can spend some time with DH...He has been working so much lately I miss him...


----------



## allforthegirl

MamaBear93 said:


> I had a hard time seeing the girl parts on this one but at the same time I guess I didn't see boy parts either lol...
> 
> And AFTG I am really on the fence about having any more...now that I am having another girl I might try just one more time for a boy but it will be quite a while. I want to finish school and get our family more financially stable before I think about adding a third kid.
> 
> This week has been dragging on ugh...I just want it to be Monday again so I can spend some time with DH...He has been working so much lately I miss him...

You will know if it is right and when it is. But sounds like you have a beautiful plan. <3 There is nothing wrong with a plan ;)

My DH used to work away from home too. I remember it. I am glad he works around here now so I get to spend time with him, but sometimes I miss him being away LOL He is like a big kid I have to clean up after sometime and that drives me batty!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh I can only imagine how dirty my house would be if DH spent more time here lol. It is already dirty enough with him only being home a portion of the day...He usually gets two days off a week but since we just moved he has had lots to do around the house. But I finally have a place for almost everything :D

And I just got my washer fixed so I have been on the move all day today. My washer was broken for almost a month :/ and I could only afford the take the essentials to the laundry because it is about $3.50 to wash and dry one load here...


----------



## Masonsbaby

Congrats on the gender reveals!


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20131003_185902.jpg

22 week belly pic. I'm finally at pre pregnancy weight. And slowly gaining.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Cute pic Cryssie :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi lovelies, it's been ages since I last updated here are some new things going on with me:
-one of the major things happening ATM is I'm having slightly leaky boobs, clear liquid comes out when I gently squeeze them.
-I'm having weird hairs growing in weird places.
-I have lost 7 kg
-my libido is out of the roof I need to do it at least twice a day!!
-dh felt LO move 
-LO movements are now more frequent and a lot stronger :cloud9:
-I have lovely hair now

These are the things from the top of my head.. I had my birthday on the 7th we had a little family get together and got lots of great prezzies! Our anniversary is on the 17th so that should be fun! 

I have a glucose test/midwife appointment on the 27th, I also have my scan on the 22nd. It'll be a busy week, my sister gave me some if her sons hand me downs they're in perfect condition she's also lending me her sons cot, I'm safe to say I have 95% of the baby needs! I still need diapers, maybe a bassinet if I don't bed up putting the cot in our room, and I'm going to buy the little knick knacks later on in my pregnancy like dummies,milk storage bottles for when I'm at uni and mum will take care of babe, some newborn outfits and other little things. 

I'll be on the look out for garage sales to see if I can find a trampoline for DS and a mini dining table for outside.

As for university I've dropped a major unit that was stressing me out, my end of year holidays start mid November until end of February but I'll be taking 3 classes 2 online and 1 I go once a week, to keep me on track! 

So that's all for me ! If I remember anything I'll be sure to update!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks for the update BMB! Glad things are going pretty well. :)

Wearing compression socks for the first time today (Hubby is a runner) and they feel WONDERFUL! I have some pretty crazy varicose veins from age, weight gain and 4th pg plus my ankle has really been hurting a lot and I have swelling. Has anyone had ankle pain without being on their feet a lot? I stay home, so I'm not super active all day long. Not sure if it's a pregnancy related thing or an arthritis thing.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sarah (BMB) soooooooooooo good to hear from you!! Happy belated Birthday. I'm glad that things are going well. lots of good fun things for you that is for sure. Sounds like you also most of what baby needs. :happydance: My libido has changed again. I only want it when I want it, and it has to be in a certain way or else it is really hard for me to get into it :dohh: Can't wait for more updates.... scans, and tests!!

Kellie i thought of trying those but I not sure if they will help my veins as they are at my knee and up.... but I am guessing bubs has moved enough so that they aren't causing me agonizing pain like before. I am glad though they are helping you though. As for ankles mine haven't started to bother me yet. So I am not sure, I have increased my exercise a bit. I am trying to walk more, it may be causing me my feet to hurt but I know that it is helping everything else.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you ladies, I'm also very very thirsty all the time, normal tap water will not quench my thirst I need an orange or apple juice to do the trick, weird huh??


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I can't complain too much about my body aches, I'm ok for the time being, it's hard to get out of bed in the morning so that's about it really, and the lower back pain after standing up for long periods of time. So I'm grateful.


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Thank you ladies, I'm also very very thirsty all the time, normal tap water will not quench my thirst I need an orange or apple juice to do the trick, weird huh??

I am the same, and it has to be very cold drinks to. We bought a water cooler, and I just put those mio drink squirt things in my water. just enough and i can pound back almost 3 cups of water in a shot lol, with out it then maybe one glass is all lol


----------



## Cryssie

I was getting worried everyone left after I posted! Glad everyone is doing good! 
Happy belated birthday Bmb!

I'm pulling 8 hour shifts until Tuesday. I'm sure I'll be beat by 6 pm when I got off. I've been having horrible heart burn at night to the point when I've thrown up again. . It is so annoying. I have my 4D scan Nov 1st. I'm so excited. I'm feeling her move more and more. Alek even felt her once! Lol. He got this look on his face. He also keeps asking to go to the Dr to see sister. No clue when I'm getting my glucose test done.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Cute pic Cryssie!

Sacha, I ordered compression tights today as well! I have to make a 4 hour drive on Monday and thought they may help with the swelling from sitting so long. :)

I'm SUPER thirsty all the time. I go through loads of water.


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope they work well for you. Let me know what you think, I know mine will be back with a vengeance with my LO gets a lot bigger.

Good luck with your 4 hour drive.

Hey isn't being overly thirsty have something to do with GD or pre-e?


----------



## 3xBlessed

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Thanks for the update BMB! Glad things are going pretty well. :)
> 
> Wearing compression socks for the first time today (Hubby is a runner) and they feel WONDERFUL! I have some pretty crazy varicose veins from age, weight gain and 4th pg plus my ankle has really been hurting a lot and I have swelling. Has anyone had ankle pain without being on their feet a lot? I stay home, so I'm not super active all day long. Not sure if it's a pregnancy related thing or an arthritis thing.

I have to start wearing my compression stockings soon. My legs/veins are awful! I stand all day on cement floors too. Very painful by the end of the day. My ankles are basically purple from all the veins. Yuck!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I've been super thirsty this whole pg. . .but I drank a lot of water before pg as well. I'm really hoping my Glucose test is okay. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow it really has gotten quiet in here...... 

Well I am going to take a well deserved break this morning. I have been going and going for the last few days, and today I am going to sit on my tuckus and not do very little until lunch time LOL


----------



## MamaBear93

O.M.G. I just realized, just a few short weeks and a few of us will be starting third tri already! four weeks for me!! AAAHHH:wacko::wacko::yipee::yipee::shock::shock:\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## allforthegirl

YUP and then less than a week for V-Day!! :yipee:


----------



## Masonsbaby

When does third tri start? And how many weeks is v day where U are? My midwife said 24wks for vday here


----------



## allforthegirl

Third Trimester starts at 27 week and 24 weeks for vday. So for me one more day LOL


----------



## Cryssie

I can't believe how far we've come! I remember when we were announcing it before the mcs, Sacha! Then now here we are. Still days between us for due dates, lol.

But have you thought about it? We were supposed to have our kids already. . I think about it time to time but then I'm kinda okay with still waiting to meet them. 


Sorry if that was too much.

I'm finding it hard to do much today. Lainee moved up finally and has been under my ribs all day. She's back down below my belly button now tho. At one point I felt her kick/hit below my ribs and in my pelvic area. Nice length there.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

My midwife never mentioned anything about v day to me, But I'm just so happy my little boy is so active all the time, he had the hiccups yesterday and it was the cutest thing dh was so amazed to see my belly jump lol


TMI...
I have poo problems I haven't gone in about 3 days I'm so constipated :(


----------



## sugarpuff

V DAY !!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats on V day girls!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie I have thought about it but it really seems to far away yet. I don't think I am ready to have baby now. Give me a few more weeks and I will be more ready, but I think it is just because baby is ready yet. After 37 weeks I will be ready to push :haha:

BMB I am sorry you are still suffering with that.

I may not be constipated, but my weight is getting a bit out of control. I am trying to get it back under more control by just watching how much I am putting into my body. Have to remember portion sizes are still important.

Congrats to V-day. Mine will be tomorrow


----------



## MamaBear93

I am not sure what v day is?

[edit] It took me a second to think about it but I just realized what v day means lol never mind...

lol Buuuuut DD's third birthday is in 11 days and her party is next Sat. I am so stoked we got her an adorable princess bike w/ training wheels and a little baby carrier on the back :D She is going to love it.

One huge issue I am having right now is hemorrhoids (sorry if it's TMI) but it hurts to stand, walk, sit, go to the restroom, basically anything. It all hurts, laying down in bed is the only thing that helps. I bought some spray that has witch hazel in it for the pain and discomfort but I also have a tear so the witch hazel just burns! Ugh. I have no idea what to do. I am waiting for DH to get home so that I can take a warm bath. I am in so much pain. I have never had a hemorrhoid this big before...Anyone have any ideas for relief?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

isnt v day, viability day lol


----------



## Batman909

Ohhhh I'm watching this doco about lemurs and the baby one fell off its mummy's back and died :( it's so sad it was trying to save it. Hormonal.


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> isnt v day, viability day lol

Yes, it means that if baby (God forbid) comes early from here on out baby has a very good chance of survival!!

V-Day for me!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## sugarpuff

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> isnt v day, viability day lol
> 
> Yes, it means that if baby (God forbid) comes early from here on out baby has a very good chance of survival!!
> 
> V-Day for me!!:happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay ! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladies I think I may have cracked my toe..... :sad1:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

OUCH!! I've done that before, SO painful.


----------



## Batman909

Exactly four months till my due date!!


----------



## Cryssie

16 days and I'll be in the double digits holy crap!


----------



## Ambience

Cryssie said:


> 16 days and I'll be in the double digits holy crap!

21 days for me. I'm due on the 11th feb 2014.

Really excited! My only problem is I don't have the strength i normally have when doing cleaning and find myself with backache if i overdo it, but thankfully my other half is helping me with the housework when it gets too much.

I can't wait to meet my baby girl :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

We're due the same day Ambience! :)


----------



## Ambience

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> We're due the same day Ambience! :)

Congratulations on your pregnancy! I'm having so much fun being pregnant feeling my little girls baby kicks. I would like a natural birth, i've been watching one born every minute and it doesn't look that painful. I'm not worried at all. Maybe i should be! :)

How did you find your 3 births before this?

Any advice on what to expect? xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks!

It's SO different every time. I was actually induced with all 3 of mine because my waters had broken. My first was a very hard go, but she was really big 9lb 8oz and a very small hospital. Most doctors say now that I should have had a C Section with her. My 2nd I was induced at 9am and she was born at 10:37am. . .no meds, it was fairly breezy and I only pushed twice. WIth my 3rd it took longer, 9am-5pm, but wasn't all that awful either. I did get the epidural with my 1st and 3rd. I have no regrets. I would do it again if I needed it, and if I can go without as I did with the 2nd, that's great too. I think so many people go in with preconceived notions about how things are SUPPOSED to be or how they MUST be for them, that's when disappointment comes in. Go with the flow, and don't beat yourself up no matter what happens. :)


----------



## Cryssie

Vday for me!


----------



## youngmamttc

Happy Vday!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yay for V-Day!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Me too!! Yey!

Four more weeks until the GD test...ugh I just want that part yo be over! and three more until 3rd tri!

My baby girls 3rd birthday party is this weekend and I have found myself counting down the days! I am so excited for her to get her presents lol we bought her a big girl bike this year (with training wheels of course) because she loves to go outside and ride her trike but her knees are hitting the handle bars lol. I can't decide weither I should give it to her before the party, during the party or after the party. I'm not sure if we can fit it into my husbands car so during the party might be out of the question. So I'm thinking after so that she will have a reason to want to come home from my gmas house....idk

Any advice?


----------



## allforthegirl

4 more weeks for the test? I actually have the slip already and will be doing it next week. I will be just glad it happens cause I am still worried my swelling and weight gain may be GD!!

As for you LO I am not sure, I think I would wait until after the party because with mine the would just want to go out and ride it while the party is on LOL


----------



## MamaBear93

allforthegirl said:


> 4 more weeks for the test? I actually have the slip already and will be doing it next week. I will be just glad it happens cause I am still worried my swelling and weight gain may be GD!!
> 
> As for you LO I am not sure, I think I would wait until after the party because with mine the would just want to go out and ride it while the party is on LOL

Yea they do it at 28 weeks here. I can't believe I have to wait that long. I just want it over I hate that test. But during this pregnancy I have been much more healthy then before so to an extent I have been enjoying this pregnancy. Sort of. Besides the varicose veins in places I wish I never knew you could get them and the terrible back ache but that could be partly my own fault from picking up my daughter all the time. I really have to stop.

And the problem I am having is from my gmas house to my home is an hour and a half drive and her party doesn't start until 3pm so by the time we get back here it will be dark, and DH works the next day...ugh...I a so lost. I would rather have her riding her bike at my gmas for a bit if we can get it in the car...at least then daddy gets to be there for it...(I'm so lost)...:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

So maybe give it to her when she wakes up first thing. My boys love getting their presents first thing on their birthday. It is kind of a tradition for us.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Yay for the V-Day girls!!! :)

I have my GD test in 3 1/2 weeks at 27 weeks. I hope it doesn't make me puke as it has in the past!


----------



## MamaBear93

allforthegirl said:


> So maybe give it to her when she wakes up first thing. My boys love getting their presents first thing on their birthday. It is kind of a tradition for us.

Yea. I didn't think of that lol. I should it will be cold but she wont care. And it will give me an excuse to make sure she is wearing plenty of padding :haha: thank you, you may have just solved my little issue :D:hugs:

And whitesox I hope you don't get sick either. I remember doing the test with DD1 and having her go CRAZY in my tummy and repeatedly kick my in the stomach and caused a lot of back up. It was terrible. I hope it goes well for all of us. I hate that test so much.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I think giving her the bike when she wakes up is a great idea! 

It's funny that you ladies don't like the GD test...it doesn't bother me at all...except sitting there for an hour!!!


----------



## Cryssie

No clue when my GD test is. Lol. Maybe she'll tell me at my next appointment on the 1st.


----------



## Batman909

I have been dying of hay fever all day :( I want to rip my own face off


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, I have the worst sciatic pain ever, the leg cramps keep getting worse and my back is stiff as! 

My appointment and ultrasound is on the 22nd so I'm looking forward to that, it was also our anniversary today! He bought me a perfume and I bought him a cake! Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I get that every once and a while, but mine usually happens when I put weight on my hip, it give me a shock of pain then will just ache afterwards. Though I will get the odd ache on my tail bone.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you're hurting BMB! Happy Anniversary! 

A bump from today. . .23 + 2. . .please ignore the unmade bed, as I am trying to get comfortable in it most of the day and our mess. 7 weeks is a long time to be in a hotel and we have a lot of junk. :) My exercise ball has been AMAZING help for my hip pain at least. Oh and I didn't put make up on for you guys either. HAHA
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lovely pic whitesox you look super cute!


----------



## allforthegirl

How are things going with you BMB?


----------



## Cryssie

I think I'm having RLS bad. My ankle to my knee hurts/feels restless every night around bedtime. Mostly my right leg. Hubby doesn't think so since its only one leg. But it bugs me nearly every night. 

Between Alek and the dogs I believe this kid will come out flat for how much my tummy is squished. I know she doesn't like it because she'll kick them but they don't react!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have to have enough room, so I don't have anyone but DH in bed with me. Even the cat is finding that she is getting the boot. My dogs aren't allowed in the bed, I always grew up that the dogs sleep in their own beds. Plus if my one dog slept in the bed one of us would have to leave. He is just one giant boy LOL and I don't think I would like that much hair in bed LOL Here is a picture of my boy.


----------



## Cryssie

He's adorable! We weren't going to let the girls sleep with us but hubby caved when Luna was a pup. We have a weimaraner and a boxer.


----------



## allforthegirl

I would love to have a Weimaraner but I am not sure if we have a big enough back yard for one.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Razz is just a spoiled brat and we didn't have any kids getting into bed with us. With the King Size, it's pretty spacious. :) Razz only weighs 12 pounds and doesn't shed.
 



Attached Files:







Razzy2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## allforthegirl

Very cute Kellie!! I also have a little black one, about 15 lbs. But she still doesn't sleep on my bed, she actually runs to her kennel at night to sleep. She love it in there.


----------



## Cryssie

Our Luna(tic)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/IMG_360171018623593.jpg

And Roxy - the "lap dog/cat"
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20131017_110355.jpg


----------



## MamaBear93

The first is my Sheba when we first got her she is much larger snd looks more like a lab with an aussie coat now though and the second is my Foxy Foxy she was my first fur baby that I could call my own :) I'm loving all this fur baby sharing I also have another Chihuahua but I don't have any pics on my comp
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0667 (450x600).jpg
File size: 181.8 KB
Views: 0









DSCN0525 (600x450).jpg
File size: 193.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cryssie

Have you guys heard of prepartum depression?

I've been very sad off and on recently. Like I wanna go cry and cuddle Alek in his bed because i feel like I'm robbing him of my time and love. I lie awake some nights wondering how the hell I'm going to do two kids, how we are. Maybe these are normal worries but I just want to bawl about them.

Hubby thinks I'm nuts and its normal. I was jokingly saying i have prepartum depression but curiosity got a hold of me and i googled it.. its something real.. which is weird.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> How are things going with you BMB?

hi aftg, im doing good thanks for asking :flower: both my appointments are on Tuesday, hopefully ill get a decent profile picture and post it here:baby:

im actually really scared of dogs i dont dare go near one, i was attacked my a vicious police dog when i was a little kid and i never recovered after that:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mamabear cute pups!

Cryssie I have heard that anxiety is super real, and can make some women crazy cause they have this anxiety and yet they aren't all that stressed. Though I can see this prepartum thing being real too. Our hormones really do wreak havock upon our bodies!!

BMB that sucks that you were attacked. But not all dogs are like the one that attacked you. My kids can take away my dogs food and bones with their mouths (not that I would let them) and all my dogs would do is lick them. LOL I wish you had met some like my boy. He really is just a cuddly polar bear!!

I can't wit to see your pics BMB!! I sure hope they get nice ones for you! :hugs:


----------



## 4tobe

hi ladies!my dd is feb. 9.its my fourth child.but im worried and very scared.i have very low amniotic fluid and am bleeding.anyone has or had a situation similar to mine?any advice?please help me out


----------



## allforthegirl

4tobe I am sorry love. I only had low fluid in my last Trimester with my first. I really hope the best for you love!! :hugs: Keep us apprised of what your Dr says!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - it's been an absolute eternity since I updated! Have been shamelessly stalking you all :haha: but for one reason or another have never got round to posting myself! And sorry am posting this on Katiie's and BMB's thread so sorry if you read it twice!

Glad to hear everyone's pregnancies are progressing even if it is with some nasty symptons. Great to hear gender news too - our 20 week scan showed we are Team Blue!! Took me a few days to get used to the idea as I was convinced we were having a girl but more than happy with my little man now! And DH is over the moon 
All looked good on scan except that placenta is lying a little bit over my cervix. They're very hopeful that it'll move - got another scan at 36 weeks to check - if it doesn't then it's a section for me which would be disappointing but whatever's needed to get our little man here safely.

I'm 25 weeks tomorrow and though I'm loving being pregnant I can't say it's the easiest thing in the world :haha: My blood pressure's still running low so am keeping work on their toes with regular faints, indigestion is my current enemy and my old hip / back problem is flaring up now my bump is growing. I drop hours at work in a couple of weeks which I'm looking forward to. Due to finish properly at 36 weeks but in all honestly I doubt I'll get that far (I work on Intensive Care and it's a really physical job, I already can't do about half of my duties and have a ridiculous risk assessment in place!)

Still 15 weeks to go and I'm growing rather inpatient to meet my little man already :blush: Everyone said that this part would fly by but it's dragging a bit to be honest. I think it's because 3 of my friends have given birth in the last couple of weeks and I'm a bit jealous of them :blush: Though 2 of those have had theirs prematurely, one is still in SCBU so I've also had words with my little man telling him to cook properly before he arrives :haha: He's a very active little boy, especially in the evenings where he goes a bit mental. It's funny but I can see his daddy's personality in him already. He doesn't like being constrained at all - hates me leaning forward, anything resting on my bump and detests seatbelts! Every time I'm in the car he punches away at the seatbelt, not sure how I can explain to an unborn baby that they're non-negotiable! :haha: 

We had a big disappointment at the start of the month as we had to cancel our 3 week trip to Florida literally the day before we were due to fly, suitcases were all packed and everything :cry: My nephew got some kind of viral illness, he wasn't well enough to fly and I wasn't allowed to be near him as no one could figure what it was. And we were all staying in same accommodation so it was either we all went or none of us. Fortunately we're fully covered by travel insurance so at least we've made some unexpected savings towards next year. We still got away for a week, stayed in some lovely hotels in the UK and got a good rest. And the holidays that I saved are what are enabling me to drop hours at work so maybe it was all for the best.

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted I am sorry that your trip didn't end up as planned. Better safe than sorry , I guess. 

Glad you are doing well, thanks for the up date love!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
Hope everyone's doing well!
Sorry I haven't been very active lately, so much has happened! We finally found out that we are also team blue! I'm beyond ecstatic and can't wait to meet my little boy!

We've also recently moved to a lovely two bed cottage (finally have a nursery room and an internet connection) and couldn't be happier! My OCD and depression have subsided to a near normal level (although I'm definitely entering my nesting phase, I actually love tidying right now :haha:) and I feel great, I'm really starting to enjoy the pregnancy. I'm also really motivated by planning the nursery; I've drawn Peter Rabbit, Jemima Puddleduck and made two soft felt toys along with a banner I made a while back. I'm currently working on a cross stitch and hope to make some more decorations.

We've also finally decided on a name that we both like! Our little man is going to be called Oscar (Oz for short) although my nickname for bubs is Oisky Poisky :happydance:


----------



## MamaBear93

Hi ladies! Not much going on in pregnancy land for me but already a mommy land has been super chalk full of stuff to do and I wanted to share a picture of my beautiful little birthday girl with you gals. Here she is in her Minnie Mouse dress that her uncle bought her from Disney Land in California for her 3rd birthday <3<3<3<3<3
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

ladybugz that is great name! I am glad that your OCD has diminished some for you. It is always nice to have a space for everything. Congrats on the new home!

Mama your LO is very cute!


----------



## Cryssie

Had a quick photo shoot with Alek on Sunday at a pumpkin patch. It was so much easier two years ago lol. But he is adorable nonetheless and I got some great shots! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/IMG_422381199602481.jpghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/IMG_422392481885406.jpg


----------



## Batman909

Aww cryssie he is so cute!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awesome Cryssie


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great pix!!


----------



## Batman909

Opened my eyes this morning and felt my tummy hurt like when u get ur period went to the toilet and I'm bleeding pink midwife is coming round to check on me soon baby is moving.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hoping all is ok Batman :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> Opened my eyes this morning and felt my tummy hurt like when u get ur period went to the toilet and I'm bleeding pink midwife is coming round to check on me soon baby is moving.

OH No that sounds so scary. Please let us know how it all turns out. I am praying for you love!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Batman909 said:


> Opened my eyes this morning and felt my tummy hurt like when u get ur period went to the toilet and I'm bleeding pink midwife is coming round to check on me soon baby is moving.

Praying for you! Hope all is okay!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Prayers! I'll be checking for an update! HUGS!


----------



## Batman909

Had a bit more pink been spending the day resting my mum took my other kids for the day. Midwife hasn't been or called ??? Slack. Bleeding has slowed now I think I may have over done it yesterday at the beach with my kids. Chasing my two year old around. Gave me a bit of a fright I've never had any thing like this in my other pregnancies. Thanks for ur well wishes and kind words :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope that everything works out.


----------



## allforthegirl

So I have found a great treatment to a bit of thrush/yeast down under. I have been wearing a panty liner for a long time now because of sneezing and well the abundance of cm we get during pg. It started to cause a bit burning and soreness so I soaked in the tub with some grapefruit seed oil and this morning the lady bits are feeling a lot better and I also had a small cut on my arm that was a bit red from a minor infection and it also is no longer red. I am liking this stuff. It even cleared up a rash for my son on his crouch area. Some times natural is just better.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi ladies thank you for the updates, welcome to team blue!!!

Mama and Cryssie your babies are adoreable!

Batman, take it easy from now on , glad the bleeding has subsided dear.

Aftg, I think I may have thrush too, I get this weird cottage cheese discharge it's gross, I asked midwife she told me I needed a swab.

Tuesday ultrasound didn't go as planned, I went in to find out my appointment had been postponed to Thursday which made my blood boil! They didn't even notify me, they said the dr in charge isn't taking patients this week!! But my afternoon mw appointment was ok, everything seemed normal listened to bubs hb was 148 bpm. I also booked a glucose test and a blood test and some swabs for 3 weeks time.

I hope all you ladies are doing well.

I'll update the first page, please let me know if I'm missing anyone xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I would have been furious BMB! UGH!
My glucose test is in a few weeks as well. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB well if the swab comes back + for thrush then i would definitely try the grapefruit seed oil. 

I did my glucose test this morning. Wasn't too bad, but man do I buzz LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hello girls how are you all doing this weeks, what's new :)


----------



## baby1wanted

I am in hospital :-( Gallbladder playing up again... Nothing they can do except keep the pain under control until it settles. Hope everyone else's weekend is going better ha ha! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am having a sleepy kind of morning. Have another big day ahead of me. So I sure I will be soaking me feet once more before bed again. But at least I will have the new fridge. :yipee:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Think I over did it today walking, contractions and pelvic pain. Just taking it easy tonight. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

My feet feel like my bones are just starting to go strait through the bottom. I am lying on the couch with my feet up high on pillows.


----------



## 3xBlessed

V-Day for me :happydance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOHOO! Yay for V day!


----------



## Cryssie

I think I over did it with walking this weekend. Had to work the photobooth at work for our fall festival Saturday. Then that night we did the festival in main street. Today was grocery shopping then out to a farm for a hay ride, corn maze, petting zoo, a bike/trike thing race and funnel cake. I'm pooped. After the corn maze I was having BHs.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hi girls had my mw appt and had a trace of protein and blood in my urine so its off for a test not sure what it could be? Also had vday yay :)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Masonsbaby said:


> Hi girls had my mw appt and had a trace of protein and blood in my urine so its off for a test not sure what it could be? Also had vday yay :)

No idea either. Fingers crossed it's nothing!

I am having horrible wheezing/crackling when I breathe...ugh...off to the doctor tomorrow!


----------



## MamaBear93

I am getting bored with this pregnancy. But the good news is my symptoms have really slowed down. I have heartburn just about every day and night, I get cramps in my legs and hips feel like they are not attached any more lol, also get random headaches late at night, itchy skin, the usual. I am feeling pretty good all around though...Third tri here we come!


----------



## Cryssie

I'm so ready for February to be here! Well, January for my maternity leave to start lol.


----------



## baby1wanted

26 weeks today and into double figures. Celebrating with IV antibiotics for a kidney infection :-( 
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zps840a4048.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> 26 weeks today and into double figures. Celebrating with IV antibiotics for a kidney infection :-(
> https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zps840a4048.jpg

Ah I am sorry that you are going through with this. Hope you feel better real soon! I had kidney issues with DS2


----------



## Batman909

It's getting hard to roll over in bed now my pelvis really aches.


----------



## allforthegirl

I hear ya. Though for me it is my hip. It grinds funny, pulls, then hurts.


----------



## Cryssie

I keep getting cuts/scratches down there and I don't know how I get them. We dtd tonight and it burns like hell but just the cuts.. I'm so confused. Lol. He hasn't touched me in the past day or so to scratch me. I didn't do it unless it was in my sleep lol.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies,
Anyone else sufferring a yeast issue lately? I've never had thrush before pregnancy and now have it for the second time this pregnancy! It's driving me crazy!

I've been prescribed Canesten Combi (External Cream and Pessary) but have just been using the cream as I was a little nervous to use the pessary. I used the cream for over a week and all the symptoms stopped so thought I didn't have to use it anymore. A day or two of not using the cream and it came back! I began re-using the cream as of last night and it seems to be doing the trick however the hubs and I DTD this morning (for the first time this pregnancy) and I'm now concerned it could make the thrush worse or that some of the external cream used last night might have gone internal.

Anyone have any experiences with a similar problem?


----------



## allforthegirl

You can use grapefruit seed oil in the bath to help clear that up. It really does wonders and it is all natural. I haven't had much of an issue. When I thought I was I bathed once with that stuff and the itch went away. GL


----------



## baby1wanted

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Anyone else sufferring a yeast issue lately? I've never had thrush before pregnancy and now have it for the second time this pregnancy! It's driving me crazy!
> 
> I've been prescribed Canesten Combi (External Cream and Pessary) but have just been using the cream as I was a little nervous to use the pessary. I used the cream for over a week and all the symptoms stopped so thought I didn't have to use it anymore. A day or two of not using the cream and it came back! I began re-using the cream as of last night and it seems to be doing the trick however the hubs and I DTD this morning (for the first time this pregnancy) and I'm now concerned it could make the thrush worse or that some of the external cream used last night might have gone internal.
> 
> Anyone have any experiences with a similar problem?

I'm on my third dose of it this pregnancy I'm afraid, not helped by the antibiotics pumped through me in the last few days. 
Initially I did the same as you - used the cream, thought it had gone only for it to return as soon as I stopped. I'm afraid only the pessary will help. 
If you're nervous don't use the applicator - just insert it with your hand then you'll know for sure that it's not been pushed in too high. 
Hope you get rid soon, it's an awful thing :hugs:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thanks Ladies! One of the joys of pregnancy I guess! Can't believe we all only have around one trimester to go. Can't wait to meet my little man <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes it definitely is going fast!!


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20131031_182548.jpg

26+1 weeks. Happy Halloween for those that participate!


----------



## allforthegirl

Looking good Cryssie, Happy Halloween. (even if it is the next day LOL)


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20131101_093442.jpg

She's measuring 26+2, heart rate is 161. And she's weighing in at 2lbs! Everything is doing great!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So precious!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Awwwwwwww that is just cute!


----------



## Cryssie

Here's my other favorite from today. It's uncanny how she already looks like she could be here! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20131101_094741.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

That is what I was thinking at my last u/s. He was doing things that my babies have done out of the womb. Like holding his hands out flat across his face. My heart just melted seeing that. I wanted to take him out and just snuggle him right there lol :cloud9:


----------



## Cryssie

Oh I was so ready to pull her out and love on her when we saw her yawn, shove 4 fingers in her mouth, then tried her foot lol. Only 3 more months.


----------



## allforthegirl

I know that scares me that we are not ready for him yet. I looked at my DH this morning and I said just over 10 weeks and we will have our baby. He just gulped LOL. I was like we need to get that room done!!


----------



## Cryssie

Luckily the rooms done but that's because we're housing hubbys friend for a few months while Lainee sleeps in our room. I still need to wash, sort and put away her clothes. But I'm only 11ish weeks until maternity leave. Counting it down!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I"m not going to get by much longer without baby STUFF. HA! We're so last minute with everything. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I have all my stuff at my brothers, just sitting in his garage. So I am very antsy to get at it and figure out what we need still. Which include moving my boys around and washing everything.


----------



## MamaBear93

25+5 bump pics from earlier this week. I totally spaced putting them on here haha. I am a super space cadet. I have preggo brain for sure I tried to put dryer lint in the fridge the other day and made it a point to make a list to go grocery shopping just to forget it any way :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0907 (419x640).jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3









DSCN0908 (480x640).jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cryssie

Been there! I tried to put the oj in the cup cabinet the other day! 

Cute bump btw!


----------



## allforthegirl

Some days are definitely worse than other for me. As for laundry it is usually that I forget that I even have anything in the washing machine..... shoot I should go check that.... :dohh:


----------



## 3xBlessed

I'm a total scatterbrain lately!!! My husband even asked what is going on with me bc I'm usually super organized and remember everything! Always forgetting what word I want to say or why I went in a room!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

hi ladies :) i hope all of you are doing fantastic!

Cryssie those are some gorgous 3D pics of little Lainee! 

MamaBear your bump is so so cute!

i have an ultrasound today at 4:30 I couldnt make it in time for my previous one we lost the way lol

bubs getting big and moving alot I thank God everyday for such blessings :) 

my goodness third tri is here for alot of you ladies and just around the corner for me!! its crazy where did time go????


----------



## allforthegirl

Seriously hey? I know I don't feel like I'm there yet.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

SUPER crazy! Good luck at your ultrasound! Hope you get some good pix. :)


----------



## MamaBear93

What a way for third tri to welcome me. Leaky bbs! Already got food for my little Ari and she isn't even here yet. Ugh it's such a weird feeling to have a let down again I know it's just colostrum but it's happened a lot in the last two days. It makes me want my baby here even more!:dohh:


----------



## Cryssie

My left boob is leaking if I put too much pressure on it.. my right dribbles. Lol. Didn't have this with Alek.


----------



## georgebaby1

hi can I join im due 23rd feb


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Ladybuggz

MamaBear93 said:


> What a way for third tri to welcome me. Leaky bbs! Already got food for my little Ari and she isn't even here yet. Ugh it's such a weird feeling to have a let down again I know it's just colostrum but it's happened a lot in the last two days. It makes me want my baby here even more!:dohh:

Snap! I've noticed a slight yellow mark in my bras for the past few weeks but the past few days I actually feel like I'm leaking (and unfortunately damp!), my bbs even leak if my own arm touches them :haha: At the moment I'm just shoving tissue in my bra, but I think I might have to invest in some breastpads soon.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Random question ladies but why is the due date at 40 weeks? Shouldn't it be between 36-40 weeks? I'm around 36 weeks on the 10th January-ish, should I be prepared for little man to arrive from that point onwards?


----------



## allforthegirl

That is one thing, unless expressed, never happened to me really. If I did leak it was so small only a drop or two was left on my bras. I have though noticed that my boobs are growing and tender AGAIN!! I am glad I just bought some new nursing bras with room to grow cause I think I would be crying if I had to wear the other ones I bought in the 1st trimester&#8230;.


----------



## allforthegirl

Technically you aren't full term until 37 weeks, so anytime after that they don't stop. they say 40 weeks because on average that is when baby is done cooking in the oven&#8230;. Mine that went spontaneously went right at 40 weeks to the date!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome Georgebaby! :)

I haven't leaked yet, fingers crossed. HA

I just read a stat somewhere that only 12% of babies are born premature. . .and they just changed the guidelines to 39 weeks to be considered full term I believe. 

The new definitions, released Tuesday in the journal Obstetrics & Gynecology:

Early Term, between 37 weeks and 38 weeks 6 days.
Full Term, between 39 weeks and 40 weeks 6 days.
Late Term, the 41st week.
Post Term, after 42 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie I think that the 39 weeks may just be in the US. I was watching the news the other day talking about national averages of pre-term labour. Apparently in the US they have "the" highest rate of pre-term labour for all the countries in the world, which I found fascinating. They haven't changed it here as far I as I know, as we still talk about it being 40 weeks gestation here.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Interesting! I think in the US the focus is so much on getting that baby out, even before 40 weeks. Scheduling inductions at 38-39 weeks, much higher C section rate because of those inductions before baby is ready to come. Sad!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Here in Canada we are bad for sections too. Though the section isn't an elective thing like down there. That is saying that you have never had a section before. The night that I had DS4 the Ob that was there was so busy in the OR with sections the nurse had a hard time just to talk to her about breaking my waters. She back saying I was to have my waters broke AND the drip &#8230;.. not funny!!

Well I think I just over did it today. I went to the large mall here and walked around for a couple hours pushing one of those rentable car-carts for DS4. Now that I am at home I am hurting a bit. While we were there it was just my hips that were bothering me. Oh well I need to walk more apparently.


----------



## MamaBear93

And now I think I caught DD1's cold :/ My head hurts!
But today is third tri for me!! Yey!:cloud9:
Now it's time to wait :coffee:
Not that we haven't just been waiting the entire time lol.
She sure is a squiggler lol I think she is doing jumping jacks in there!
Oh yea and I was at the thrift store today and almost punched an older man in the face. He was being extremely inappropriate and if DH had been there he would have gotten hit. Ugh. Men can be such pigs.:growlmad:


----------



## Cryssie

Hubby and i dtd this am and all day my downstairs felt like it was gonna fall out. Lol. Third trimester exhaustion is creeping in on me, too. This little girl is doing nothing but stretches and hits/kicks everywhere all day with maybe a few sleeps lol.

Monday is going to be a long ass work day for me. I have training in another town and we'll be gone from 630am to 630pm. Then the next week my (hopefully) last appointment with the high risk place. Plus before that I'm going to do my glucose test. Bleh.

Not much longer girls!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Double digits!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

3xBlessed said:


> Double digits!!!

wooo hooo :happydance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

91 days to go!!! holy moly!


----------



## allforthegirl

It feels strange to see our numbers like that hey?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

hi ladies hope all is well..

2 days ago we dtd (wish i didn't) and along the way i had a massive muscle cramp to my upper right, baby wasn't moving as much but now he is thank god, but now i have these mild pain in my very lower part of the abdomen that doesn't seem to go away..what could it be? it feels like my periods are about to start and its a nauseating feeling, it'll only get better if i lay down but i cant lay all the time..

i have my dreaded GT on Tuesday, i hope i pass it, the found traces of protein in my urine so they're monitoring my BP closely in case it develops into pre-eclampsia..

he likes to hang out really high up lately squishing my diaphgram and making me out of breath..the other night i felt this bulge on my left side i could literally hold it i think it was a foot lol it was too cute!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

hello and welcome to all new comers! ive added you to the front page :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> It feels strange to see our numbers like that hey?

yes it does! man its like the other day we were obsessing over a second line and peer pressuring each other to poas!:haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> hi ladies hope all is well..
> 
> 2 days ago we dtd (wish i didn't) and along the way i had a massive muscle cramp to my upper right, baby wasn't moving as much but now he is thank god, but now i have these mild pain in my very lower part of the abdomen that doesn't seem to go away..what could it be? it feels like my periods are about to start and its a nauseating feeling, it'll only get better if i lay down but i cant lay all the time..
> 
> i have my dreaded GT on Tuesday, i hope i pass it, the found traces of protein in my urine so they're monitoring my BP closely in case it develops into pre-eclampsia..
> 
> he likes to hang out really high up lately squishing my diaphgram and making me out of breath..the other night i felt this bulge on my left side i could literally hold it i think it was a foot lol it was too cute!


I get that buying pain too sometimes, I just figured it is because my muscles are tired. I didn't think it meant anything other than a growing buba.

Oh I hope that pre-e stays away. That is just something that none of us need!!

I love it when I can hold his little limbs in my hand. Soon he will be big enough to tell which member is sticking out. I think I was rubbing a head, back or bum the other day. So cute!!

Yes it really does feel like yesterday, and I feel bad for those that I left behind in the TWW and TTC section and are still at it. Cause it has been over six months now. I so sad for them. :sad1:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

allforthegirl said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies hope all is well..
> 
> 2 days ago we dtd (wish i didn't) and along the way i had a massive muscle cramp to my upper right, baby wasn't moving as much but now he is thank god, but now i have these mild pain in my very lower part of the abdomen that doesn't seem to go away..what could it be? it feels like my periods are about to start and its a nauseating feeling, it'll only get better if i lay down but i cant lay all the time..
> 
> i have my dreaded GT on Tuesday, i hope i pass it, the found traces of protein in my urine so they're monitoring my BP closely in case it develops into pre-eclampsia..
> 
> he likes to hang out really high up lately squishing my diaphgram and making me out of breath..the other night i felt this bulge on my left side i could literally hold it i think it was a foot lol it was too cute!
> 
> 
> I get that buying pain too sometimes, I just figured it is because my muscles are tired. I didn't think it meant anything other than a growing buba.
> 
> Oh I hope that pre-e stays away. That is just something that none of us need!!
> 
> I love it when I can hold his little limbs in my hand. Soon he will be big enough to tell which member is sticking out. I think I was rubbing a head, back or bum the other day. So cute!!
> 
> Yes it really does feel like yesterday, and I feel bad for those that I left behind in the TWW and TTC section and are still at it. Cause it has been over six months now. I so sad for them. :sad1:Click to expand...


so true i almost feel guilty to even reply to old threads:cry: i hope they get that bfp soon!

i think im all set in regards of baby stuff heres what i have so far:

-cot
-basinet
-tub
-swing
-rocker
-clothes----i still feel like i need more lol 
-pump
-pram---comes with travel basinet and toddler seat
-car seat--one for new born and DS old toddler seat we bought him a booster car seat not long ago


i just need the little things like shampoo, diaper bag (ebay has some cute and cheap ones) and some bed linen.
i know i say im set but i know ill spend a ton of $$ in the next 13 weeks or so lol:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

i can't do any more shopping until DH finishes DS1 room.


----------



## MamaBear93

I feel like I am pretty set. Like if the baby came right now I wouldn't be rushing to the store in need of emergency items she has a crib all set up with clean linens on it, a bassinet all clean with a clean sheet, diapers, wipes, shampoo, I have a sink big enough to bathe her in, I have clothes, swaddling blankets, swing, rocking chair, bouncer, car seat, stroller, some toys, and a playmat. I like to be overly prepared lol. And my baby shower is next weekend!:happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

I still need to buy diapers. Pnp needs to be set up. Other than that Im set for until I have to start pumping lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have diapers, we clothing it again. Great money saver that is for sure. I do want to get some more but we are set if he decides to come early. Though he better not cause DH is not even close enough for DS1 to move into his new room&#8230;

As for pumping I am not sure if I will do lots of that. My last two refused the bottle, so it was a bit of a waste of time, though I do still have my pump and bottles.


----------



## Cryssie

I would love to cloth but hubby doesn't and its not feasible for me to do it only on the weekends.


----------



## MamaBear93

Well I spent a good portion of my day yesterday in the L&D department of my hospital because I was having regular contractions that wouldn't go away. I had 15 contractions in just under an hour, they say to go in to the hospital if I have more then 6...I think I passed that mark in the first ten minutes...
It was super difficult to keep the baby on the fetal monitor since she is still so small and wiggly lol and they had to have a twenty minute contraction+baby heart beat strip to give to my doc. Well they confirmed that I was having regular contractions and that I wasn't dehydrated, so they gave me shot to stop them and took cultures...Awesome...I went through this with DD1 as well...
The one nurse came in the check my cervix and said I could be dilating and scared the crap out of my husband and I...Then the other nurse came in and checked me and was pretty sure I was closed...So they scared the crap out of us for no reason :dohh: buuuut now there is that slight doubt in my mind and I've been nervous all day...especially because they don't know why I was having the contractions...


----------



## allforthegirl

Maybe you have an irritable uterus. I had that with DS2, had steady contraction from 32 weeks on. Always going to 5-2 min apart. As long as these contractions don't change you cervix you will be ok. Uncomfortable but ok.


----------



## MamaBear93

I read up on that but my doctor won't diagnose me with any thing. Would that make me high risk? I am ok with that but it would suck to be that uncomfortable again for the rest of my pregnancy. The contractions seem to be more irritating this time around, like they are stronger then with DD1. But hopefully they don't come back...I've had a few since then but nothing out of the norm.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So today I was out shopping and as I was walking I get these sharp pains in my belly. I was so scared it wouldn't go away it was as if my uterus was stretching horizontally across my belly and giving me these aches, I sat for a bit and they eased off, but always come when I walk..does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## Cryssie

I'm on a (children's) bus heading to our conference for work 2ish hours away from home. Lainee is in my ribs and I can't get comfortable for the life of me. I still have 8 hours there then another 2ish in the bus back. I swear I think I might die lol. I want to lay down so bad!


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> So today I was out shopping and as I was walking I get these sharp pains in my belly. I was so scared it wouldn't go away it was as if my uterus was stretching horizontally across my belly and giving me these aches, I sat for a bit and they eased off, but always come when I walk..does anyone know what it could be?

Maybe just a stitch. I don't think you should worry unless it is affecting everything you do. 

I am not doing so hot either. I am having crazy period pains. Will talk to the Dr tomorrow if it keeps up.


----------



## Cryssie

All day Braxton hicks off and on. I am so glad this conference is once a year.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I had an ultrasound today bub is In the 95th percentile weighing 3pounds!! 


Can anyone guesstimate how big he'll be full term? I'm terrified.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sounds like a LONG day Cryssie! 

BMB, no ideas here, how big was your last babe? My oldest was 9lbs 8oz but then they each got smaller. 

I'm 27 weeks today and happy to hit 3rd tri! Measuring 27cm, feeling more movement overall, waiting for glucose test results. BP is still good, I gained 6 lbs this time. I'm so anxious for Christmas but then I am totally freaked at how soon baby will be here after the holidays!


----------



## allforthegirl

You sure your dates are right BMB? Maybe he is so big because he is further along then they thought.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Update: midwife just called me telling me the glucose test came in and I have gestational diabetes........nice


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

When I went for the ultrasound when I was 26 weeks bub was measuring 27+4 bu it can't be my dates my last period was 5/5/13 so I'm right on track...it could be the diabetes.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am thinking it is that too. Well you have some time to get it all under control and baby should be more regulated by then. If you get it under control then baby will have time so slow down on weight gain and he can be born at a better percentage. I am thinking about you love!! ((hugs))


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS BmB!! I'm sorry!! I'm still waiting to hear on my 1 hour results from Monday.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

You don't even get the GD test here... in fact I haven't seen any kind of midwife/health care professional since my scan at 20 weeks and that was just a scan tech lol, haven't seen a midwife since 16 weeks. Will see someone this week though :) then nothing again until 38 weeks I think... 

@BMB sorry to hear about your results :( least they can monitor it now though eh :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Failed the glucose test. :( I have to do the 3 hour tomorrow. Fasting after bed time tonight. I felt sick not fasting. Can't wait. I also have low iron and have to take a supplement. Blah!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm sorry you have to go through that. Hopefully it will be like me and you'll pass the next one. :hug:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks! I hope so too! Just DREAD the 3 hour. . .blah. Doing it tomorrow to get it over with.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Good luck white sox! I hope you pass this one. 

I'm ok with it. I mean I don't feel any different all I have to do is watch what I eat and stay away from sweets (hard but has to be done lol) and I'll probably have bub before due date which is nice :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I will be jealous of you having your baby before me! ;)


----------



## Cryssie

My glucose test is next Tuesday. I hate doing it. 

I have yet another sinus infection. But this one seems to be putting a lot of pressure behind my eyes. They hurt so bad to look anywhere but forward.


----------



## archangel24

I have mine on the 22cd and apparently it isn't that pleasant :( I feel fine so i'm not sure hwy this is required anyway?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

SO glad to be done with the 3 hour! At this point, even if I fail, I'm just happy this day is nearly done. :) 

Cryssie, we've been battling sinus junk here for over a month. UGH!


----------



## allforthegirl

archangel24 said:


> I have mine on the 22cd and apparently it isn't that pleasant :( I feel fine so i'm not sure hwy this is required anyway?

Just to check if you have gestational diabetes. You may not even know that you have it, and there can be very bad risks to babe. So it is just best to double check.


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
I had my glucose tolerance test 2 days ago and am currently awaiting the results. It wasn't too bad as I had the earliest appointment so was able to get it out of the way fairly early. 

I can't believe how organised you all are with the baby items! Everyday I seem to remember another something that I'll need to get :dohh: So far we've got:
- Moses Basket (with bedding)
- Playmat/Gym
- Pram
- Pram Blanket
- Drawers for the nursery
- A Sophie Girraffe!
- A few bits of clothing (snowsuits, cardigans, onesies, sleepsuits and hats)
- Changing Bag
- Changing Mat
- Muslin Cloths

We still need to buy:
- Baby Bath
- Toiletries 
- Nappies and Wipes
- Grobag
- Scratch Mitts, Booties and Socks (plus some more plain vests)
- Some Bottles and a Tin of Formula ( I want to breastfeed but thought I should get some emergency milk in anyway)
- Soft toys
- Car Seat
- Baby Sling (type thing!)

Am I missing anything essential? I'm a first time mum and am finding it tough deciding what I do and don't need :blush:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I had my glucose tolerance test 2 days ago and am currently awaiting the results. It wasn't too bad as I had the earliest appointment so was able to get it out of the way fairly early.
> 
> I can't believe how organised you all are with the baby items! Everyday I seem to remember another something that I'll need to get :dohh: So far we've got:
> - Moses Basket (with bedding)
> - Playmat/Gym
> - Pram
> - Pram Blanket
> - Drawers for the nursery
> - A Sophie Girraffe!
> - A few bits of clothing (snowsuits, cardigans, onesies, sleepsuits and hats)
> - Changing Bag
> - Changing Mat
> - Muslin Cloths
> 
> We still need to buy:
> - Baby Bath
> - Toiletries
> - Nappies and Wipes
> - Grobag
> - Scratch Mitts, Booties and Socks (plus some more plain vests)
> - Some Bottles and a Tin of Formula ( I want to breastfeed but thought I should get some emergency milk in anyway)
> - Soft toys
> - Car Seat
> - Baby Sling (type thing!)
> 
> Am I missing anything essential? I'm a first time mum and am finding it tough deciding what I do and don't need :blush:


Baby rocker or swing is essential for me...maybe invest in one. 
I bought mine second hand for $20! Still in perfect condition you don't need to spend a fortune on it.


----------



## allforthegirl

If you can't afford or have the space for a swing then a vibrating bouncy chair. I used it for a long time, even to feed baby before I put them in a high chair. 

I am not organized at all yet. So don't feel bad. But dh has until the end of xmas to get the boys moved around so we can start organizing baby stuff LOL


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had my 28 week app with the midwife... she said I had protein in my urine, she didn't seem to think it was a big deal so I didn't push it, she said most likely an incoming UTI (fun fun) Should I be concerned ?


----------



## Ladybuggz

I'll definitely have a look at some baby swings/bouncers. I'm really enjoying hunting down baby items second hand too, alot of the clothes I have only cost a pound or two and are in great condition. Spose they only get worn a few times before the bubs outgrows them!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Had my 28 week app with the midwife... she said I had protein in my urine, she didn't seem to think it was a big deal so I didn't push it, she said most likely an incoming UTI (fun fun) Should I be concerned ?

I wouldn't be overly concerned if she dismissed it however I'd keep an eye out for the UTI and get it sorted if it does occur. Do you have another midwife appointment in the next few weeks coming up?


----------



## allforthegirl

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Had my 28 week app with the midwife... she said I had protein in my urine, she didn't seem to think it was a big deal so I didn't push it, she said most likely an incoming UTI (fun fun) Should I be concerned ?

You could always just buy some cranberry juice or pills and just a couple just to keep your urine acidic and rid yourself of that potential infection. I would worry about it cause a UTI can cause problems with the pg. Like preterm labour.


----------



## Cryssie

We have everything for the kid except diapers and wipes.

-pnp for her to sleep in
-swing
-bouncer from Alek
-car seat
-stroller
-bathtub from Alek
-too many newborn clothes :/
-enough 3 months and up to 6
-wash supplies
-toys
-bottles if we need them
-back up formula if we need it

Oh gotta buy a couple of pacis.

Everything is good!


----------



## MamaBear93

My baby shower is tomorrow and I am getting pretty stoked. I have had a few family members ask me what the website for my registry is yesterday and today lol. Last minute shoppers I guess:shrug: But that is super awesome because there are still quite a few things that I don't have that I could really use i.e. breastpump, boppy, rocking chair, monitors, sheets for the bassinet... It would be awesome if my family actually pitched in this time since they didn't get a chance with DD1...


----------



## Batman909

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Had my 28 week app with the midwife... she said I had protein in my urine, she didn't seem to think it was a big deal so I didn't push it, she said most likely an incoming UTI (fun fun) Should I be concerned ?

So did I. She sent my wee to be tested. She said probably a uti as well.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So I have a midwife appointment every Wednesday which isn't very convenient for me but oh well, I got the glucose testing thingo I'm getting used to the idea of pricking my finger 4 times a day! I got to meet my new dietitian who put me on a healthy carb diet, but I still need to go grocery shopping and get the stuff recommended. I really don't want to end up with a c section.

Rhi_Rhi did they give you a swab to check for uti? Do you have the symptoms of uti it's not fun I had it with ds1.

MamaBear I hope your baby shower goes well, make sure you update us on how it goes and I hope you get the stuff you want! It'll be a massive help I'm sure. 


Aftg your dh needs to get a move on time is flying by!! I already put up the cot! LO call me crazy but I hated seeing it lying in the garage like that. Bub will sleep in our room I will not be co-sleeping so bub will be in the bassinet for the first months then onto the cot. I like my bassinet it rocks and has music so it'll be a good help. Ill post pics when everything's done.


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB yes he does, I was going to get him moving today but he was offered overtime, so of course that is going to come first before the room. Though I am hoping that he will be able to work some on it tomorrow. I am sure he won't want to but he won't have much of a choice!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

We have to keep pushing them lol. Yesterday I asked dh 6453452735342547 times to mow the lawn!!! I was this close to pulling out my hair!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

reflux...reflux..REFLUX!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well... that protein obviously was nothing, I have never had a UTI but I think I would know about it by now lol..... and they never called me over the weekend so I can only assume everything came back fine :) 

Growth scan tomorrow :) yay !


----------



## allforthegirl

I haven't heard if mine came back with a UTI either&#8230;.. I gave them my pee on Thurs. So I am hoping to hear from the Dr today. If I don't then I am clear and I have a LO sitting on my ureter, causing it to colic.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My doctor just put me on pepcid for reflux and it's making a marked difference!

Why else would you have protein in your urine if not a uti?? Just wondering how that works. 

2 nights in a row I have slept decent. I'll take it!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

The other reason for protein in the urine is if you may have pre-e. So if her blood pressure is ok then I think that is why she would have thought it maybe an infection.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Ahhhh. . .gotcha!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

She said It could be discharge ..... Bit of an odd one, but there u go.


----------



## Cryssie

Hey girls they admitted me to the hospital in sacred heart. I have fluid in my lung. If my breathing doesn't improve they're talking about taking lainee sooner than later.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie OH NO!! That doesn't sound good at all. I hope they can help you out that so that baby can stay and bake a bit longer!!


----------



## Cryssie

Me too!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh my goodness! Please keep us updated! Lots of positive thoughts for you and baby girl!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thinking if you Cryssie, hope you're much better soon and Lainee gets to stay in a bit longer yet :hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

It's pneumonia. Breathing treatments and morphine are helping a lot.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well lets hope that the meds get rid of it.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Thinking of you Cryssie


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I hope baby girl is able to hang in for a while longer and you're able to fight the infection!! Are you still in the hospital?


----------



## Cryssie

Yeah. Got moved to icu to get better eyes on me.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:( Hugs girl!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thinking of you Cryssie!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

My thoughts are with you Cryssie..I hope you make a speedy recovery and little Lainee stays in there a little longer xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I guess on the bright side, you get pampered a bit, and don't have to work at the moment. I sure hope they get you all better real soon.


----------



## Batman909

Get well soon x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls. Does anyone here know the difference between leukoherrea and mucous plug. Sorry TMI..

I had a massive blob of what seems to be thick globby discharge it isn't tinted I've been having it increasing the past couple of days before I was completely dry. Sorry I'm just a bit nervous could it just be hormones and discharge? I've searched the mucous plug and it seems to have blood in it.


----------



## allforthegirl

As we come into the 3rd trimester we start producing more thicker CM and it is supposed to be normal. Mine seems to be more egg whitish and abundant to the point I no longer can go without a panty liner!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Me too I woke up this morning soaked its gross sorry I'm horrible lol 


I'm booking another ultrasound my hospital wants to see how big bub is right now.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Oh and did I mention I have a uti lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Seriously? Well that blows!! At least you found it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

It's too painful to go to the bathroom, after dtd and I hope I don't develope a yeast infection that's how it started when I was pg with DS.


How are things with you almost 30 freaking weeks!!! Yikes ! Are you excited?nervous?what?!


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG don't remind me LOL I can't believe that we will have another baby or should I say boy in this house in about 10 more weeks. That is just craziness to me.

I have been busying myself lately by make neck warmers and I also went back and picked up some stuff to make blankets. I will have to take a photo of this material, it is going to look AWESOME!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

It does look awesome and I'm a tad jealous of your creativity!!


----------



## gatormom2tots

Can I join the party a little late(like 300 posts too late!)?

Getting anxious as this pregnancy is wearing on my body more than the other 3! Getting anxious to meet her, yet a little overwhelmed with the thought of 4 kids and working full time!


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome :hi:

Yeah as time goes by i too am getting more nervous about having 5 boys running around the house. I may not be working full time but I work from home, and I am sure my house will be condemned with all these boys making messes.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Welcome! :) I'm getting nervous. . .first time I've done this in a lot of years. LOL!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hello and welcome :)

A little 29 week update-I've been having pressure in my bum and lower pelvis area which is very uncomfortable. Baby's movement isn't as frequent maybe due to him being cramped in there. I have an ultrasound on Friday to see his growth and well being so that should be exciting :) 

I hope all you ladies are doing fine. It's been very quite here lately.


----------



## allforthegirl

It has been quiet in here. Any one noticing that stress seems to be pileing up. I mean that hormonal anxiety. It is horrible. My kids are feeing off of it too. It sucks.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Any updates from Cryssie? 

I hope your ultrasound goes well BMB! 

I'm starting to feel stressed, but trying to just chill. There are so many things I can't control, I need to let those things go.


----------



## allforthegirl

I haven't heard from her. I sure she is doing better. 

I am really good usually at letting go. It is put of my control though right now. The stress that is. What normally works is not even touching it as why I know it is pg related.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'm bloating like a beached whale!! And why am I always hungry at night???

I'm so hot and irritated, I have the fan glued to my face...gloomy day :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I am definitely irritated more than usual!! Though this morning I feel a bit better. 

Sorry you are having such sucky day BMB!!


----------



## Batman909

Had a good midwife appt today. Baby is head down :) had my bloods taken for diabetes test. I'm to high risk to deliver at my local hospital as it is small and can't deal with emergencies. I have a history of hemorraging (spelling?) so I have to deliver and hour and a half away at a bigger hospital. My fantastic midwife is trying to find a good midwife to deliver me or she will travel the hour and a half with me and deliver me there. She is so lovely. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> Had a good midwife appt today. Baby is head down :) had my bloods taken for diabetes test. I'm to high risk to deliver at my local hospital as it is small and can't deal with emergencies. I have a history of hemorraging (spelling?) so I have to deliver and hour and a half away at a bigger hospital. My fantastic midwife is trying to find a good midwife to deliver me or she will travel the hour and a half with me and deliver me there. She is so lovely. How is everyone else doing?

Have you hemorrhaged with both your other boys? I too hemorrhaged with my first but not with any of my others. Hopefully you don't have to worry about that this time!!

I am doing alright, just starting to feel the symptoms of late pg. Lower back aches, hips hurt so yeah LOL


----------



## Batman909

Yes both times so they are taking no chances this time round. It's stink because the local hospital is so much nicer and family can stay all hours.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm sorry you have to go to the bigger hospital farther away! We're hoping to make it past 35 weeks here (my last was born at 34) or they'll fly us to a hospital 4 hours away, the closest with a NICU. I hope your diabetes test is normal! 

My husband and I have been away from home for 7 weeks for a training, SO thankful to be back home! I have my 30 week appointment on Monday and also meet with the diabetic educator and get to start testing my blood and such.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh kellie I bet you are just elated to be home! That is a long time to be away from home!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My bed is like a little piece of heaven! :D


----------



## Batman909

Ooo yea I love that own bed feeling wen u have been away for awhile. Time is flying for us once Christmas is over due dates r just around the corner!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Once all the holiday stuff is over we are all going to hoping that it hurries up. Come January it is going to drag along, and we are all going to be bitchy women!! :haha:


----------



## Batman909

Great! Failed the glucose test now have to do fasting bloods and see how that goes.


----------



## Batman909

Haha yes will definitely be grumpy by January had the worst sleep last night. Any body else get a real sore pelvis when they sleep. I find it real hard to roll over at night coz the front of my pelvis hurts so much.


----------



## allforthegirl

I did until I bought some silk pj's, i am swearing by them right now!! i can slide around instead on trying to move myself in pain. BEST THING EVER!!!!!

Sleep is just going to get worse for us too LOL

Sorry you failed the first, though so did I and I passed the second!! hope that is the case for you too!!

Oh just a bit of an update had my u/s yesterday and i have a little porker in my tummy LOL. He is already 3lbs 4oz which puts him around the 80th% :haha:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:( Not a fun test!


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> I did until I bought some silk pj's, i am swearing by them right now!! i can slide around instead on trying to move myself in pain. BEST THING EVER!!!!!
> 
> Sleep is just going to get worse for us too LOL
> 
> Sorry you failed the first, though so did I and I passed the second!! hope that is the case for you too!!
> 
> Oh just a bit of an update had my u/s yesterday and i have a little porker in my tummy LOL. He is already 3lbs 4oz which puts him around the 80th% :haha:

Oooo that's a good idea I gotta get me some.


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> Oooo that's a good idea I gotta get me some.

As long as you don't blow a hole in the ass like I did!! :haha: My ass is growing LOL


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo that's a good idea I gotta get me some.
> 
> As long as you don't blow a hole in the ass like I did!! :haha: My ass is growing LOLClick to expand...

Hahahaha I've already brought bigger underwear. I always say my ass is pregnant to.


----------



## BabyWishes10

Hey ladies

Some of you may remember me from a thread earlier this year (bluemoonbubba & allforthegirl)

I haven't been on for months but thought I'd come and have a catch up today and see how everyone is getting on. I'm 27 weeks as I type and found out I'm having a little boy! 

I too am struggling trying to get a decent nights sleep. I'm a belly sleeper and so the last few months have been a nightmare having to try and get comfy on my side. 

Had a ANC appt last week with the GP and she told me he's currently breech but not to worry at this stage as he's plenty of time to turn. Anyone else in the same situation? 

X


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi ladies! Been a while since I've popped on here! Hope your all doing well. Our pregnancies have gone so fast! Our babies will be here before we know it! Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

BabyWishes10 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Some of you may remember me from a thread earlier this year (bluemoonbubba & allforthegirl)
> 
> I haven't been on for months but thought I'd come and have a catch up today and see how everyone is getting on. I'm 27 weeks as I type and found out I'm having a little boy!
> 
> I too am struggling trying to get a decent nights sleep. I'm a belly sleeper and so the last few months have been a nightmare having to try and get comfy on my side.
> 
> Had a ANC appt last week with the GP and she told me he's currently breech but not to worry at this stage as he's plenty of time to turn. Anyone else in the same situation?
> 
> X

OMGoodness of course I remember you!! I am so glad that everything is going well with you! Congrats on the little boy!! :flower: As for direction of baby? Mine has been head down for a long time now. He was still head down yesterday too. I am hoping he just likes it that way and stays that way until he is born!! 

Hope to see more of you on here. :thumbup:



youngmamttc said:


> Hi ladies! Been a while since I've popped on here! Hope your all doing well. Our pregnancies have gone so fast! Our babies will be here before we know it! Xx

I am still not ready for baby, so I am good with still having about 10 weeks left.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Helsie

Hi ladies, totally forgot I was a member of this forum, but apparently I posted in this thread sometime in June - oops!

Hope you're all doing well? Hard to believe we're in the third trimester and not really too long to go now. Can't wait for it to be over as I want to meet my little bun and also because this pregnancy has been so damn tough!


----------



## allforthegirl

Helsie said:


> Hi ladies, totally forgot I was a member of this forum, but apparently I posted in this thread sometime in June - oops!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well? Hard to believe we're in the third trimester and not really too long to go now. Can't wait for it to be over as I want to meet my little bun and also because this pregnancy has been so damn tough!

Sorry you are having such bad go of it. Though lately my body can't keep up with me anymore. Totally sucks!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Sorry about the rough pg! I think overall I'm doing as well as expected. :) LOL!


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh darn I am beyond tired&#8230;.. I am trying to just get supper done so I can eat and go to bed!! :sleep:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'm having a lousy day...an old school friend of mine was 6 months pregnant and she gave birth but he didn't make it, I was crying all night and I felt a knot in my chest..can't shake the feeling away I can imagine what she's going through :( I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

BabyWishes10 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Some of you may remember me from a thread earlier this year (bluemoonbubba & allforthegirl)
> 
> I haven't been on for months but thought I'd come and have a catch up today and see how everyone is getting on. I'm 27 weeks as I type and found out I'm having a little boy!
> 
> I too am struggling trying to get a decent nights sleep. I'm a belly sleeper and so the last few months have been a nightmare having to try and get comfy on my side.
> 
> Had a ANC appt last week with the GP and she told me he's currently breech but not to worry at this stage as he's plenty of time to turn. Anyone else in the same situation?
> 
> X

Offcourse I remember you:flower: it looks like most of us ttc'ers are team blue :baby: keep us updated on everything :kiss:


----------



## Helsie

BlueMoonBubba - so sorry to hear about your friend xx


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I'm having a lousy day...an old school friend of mine was 6 months pregnant and she gave birth but he didn't make it, I was crying all night and I felt a knot in my chest..can't shake the feeling away I can imagine what she's going through :( I hope she recovers soon.

Oh my that is so sad. :sad1: What I have read about the babies that we have that don't make it, as Angels that want to experience growth in the womb. Since Angels cannot be on earth in human form they have to leave us before birth. As hard it is to think of loosing a little one before they even take their first breath, I find it comforting that she was chosen for such a Devine cause. :flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

<<Originally Posted by BlueMoonBubba View Post
I'm having a lousy day...an old school friend of mine was 6 months pregnant and she gave birth but he didn't make it, I was crying all night and I felt a knot in my chest..can't shake the feeling away I can imagine what she's going through I hope she recovers soon.>>

I'm so very sorry for your friend and her loss. :( So sad.


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone have a vallum? I am one cranky momma this morning&#8230;.. I definitely need a chill pill or two or three&#8230;..


----------



## Batman909

Sorry to hear about ur friend that's so sad. 

I'm horribly tired all the time now. I had to swap beds with my son mine is slats and it's to hard my pelvis gets so sore I can't roll over or get up. Feeling real crap at the moment I've gained 20 kg :( going for my fasting bloods on Thursday to it would be just my luck to have diabetes. I watch my two boys running round and wish I had their energy.


----------



## 3xBlessed

BlueMoonBubba said:


> I'm having a lousy day...an old school friend of mine was 6 months pregnant and she gave birth but he didn't make it, I was crying all night and I felt a knot in my chest..can't shake the feeling away I can imagine what she's going through :( I hope she recovers soon.

So sorry to hear about your friend's baby. Something similar happened to my friend with her first baby 10 years ago. She know has 3 beautiful girls but I don't think she'll ever get over the pain of losing her first baby. Sending prayers for her. 

I'm exhausted and honestly just want to be done working. Standing all day is getting to me and I just want to relax!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you for your comments ladies, I hope she's coping its very sad. 

I had my scan today my little fella is a little fatty, he's measuring 4 lbs and is 3 weeks ahead bless his little heart he's also in the 98th percentile, he's in a Frank breech position meaning his butt first and his in V Shape, doctor said by now it's looking like a 65% c section if he isn't head down by 35-36 weeks, I hope my little gumball behaves and heads down I'm already stressing out.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh I hope he flips around for you!!! I'm curious to see where this little girl is hanging out, I have an ultrasound in 3 weeks.


----------



## baby1wanted

BMB loads of people swear by the spinning babies website. And I've heard the following helps too...
Bouncing on exercise ball
Always sit so your hips are higher than your knees, nothing that let's your pelvis fall backwards
Lots of time on all fours
Hoping he turns for you :flower:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

my sister sent me that website i will follow all the steps hopefully he changes his mind and goes heads down..lol he was sucking his toes today it was the sweetest.


----------



## Helsie

Batman909 said:


> Sorry to hear about ur friend that's so sad.
> 
> I'm horribly tired all the time now. I had to swap beds with my son mine is slats and it's to hard my pelvis gets so sore I can't roll over or get up. Feeling real crap at the moment I've gained 20 kg :( going for my fasting bloods on Thursday to it would be just my luck to have diabetes. I watch my two boys running round and wish I had their energy.

Good luck with the fasting bloods - I have them next Tuesday. Feel sorry for you, especially with the pelvic pain. I have PGP and it's awful at night, especially when you want to get up. Have you tried putting a pillow under bump? It doesn't get rid of the pain, but it does offer a bit of support.

BMB - wow, another big baby! Can't believe so many of us are having such big buns!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

@Helsie...are you having a big baby too??? I'm so scared I want a vaginal birth but I don't want risking him having an injury and I certainly don't want forceps or vaccume and I Don't want a c section but at least I know bub will be safe and uninjured. That's my first priority.


----------



## allforthegirl

I didn't even know there was a website to turn baby. Not too shocking since you can find out most anything on the net now&#8230;..


----------



## capemaylover

Big baby here too! Measuring in the 80th percentile. YIKES!


----------



## Helsie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> @Helsie...are you having a big baby too??? I'm so scared I want a vaginal birth but I don't want risking him having an injury and I certainly don't want forceps or vaccume and I Don't want a c section but at least I know bub will be safe and uninjured. That's my first priority.

I am! Seems that there are a lot of us. I am likely going for an elective c-section as I have severe PGP and I am suffering anxiety about the birth so I believe it's in my best interests for the baby to have an elective, especially as bun is big. I've been doing a lot of research and it seems that elective ones are a lot different to emergency ones. A friend of mine had one on Friday, was out in 36 hours and was out walking in the park today! I know it's different for everyone, but it made me feel reassured about the decision.

Sending you a hug, whatever you decide will be right for you xxx


----------



## Batman909

Helsie said:


> Batman909 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about ur friend that's so sad.
> 
> I'm horribly tired all the time now. I had to swap beds with my son mine is slats and it's to hard my pelvis gets so sore I can't roll over or get up. Feeling real crap at the moment I've gained 20 kg :( going for my fasting bloods on Thursday to it would be just my luck to have diabetes. I watch my two boys running round and wish I had their energy.
> 
> Good luck with the fasting bloods - I have them next Tuesday. Feel sorry for you, especially with the pelvic pain. I have PGP and it's awful at night, especially when you want to get up. Have you tried putting a pillow under bump? It doesn't get rid of the pain, but it does offer a bit of support.
> 
> BMB - wow, another big baby! Can't believe so many of us are having such big buns!Click to expand...

Yea i do the pillow thing too. Changing beds has really helped so has stealing my boyfriends satin boxers :)


----------



## Batman909

It just dawned on me that we get to start labour watching next month and odds are a couple of us will even have our babies next month. I saw a tiny newborn yesterday and freaked out! I hadn't really thought about when the baby is here. I havnt washed anything or got a single thing ready yet.


----------



## allforthegirl

Next month? Good heavens that just seems too soon!


----------



## Batman909

My four year old has been so foul today I'm literally sitting outside in tears :( I don't know what to do with him he's on his millionth time out. Having a horrible mummy day


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS! I'm sorry you're having a rough day!

I'm pretty sure I'm having a January baby, with the GD. I'm still unprepared. LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman I always have days like that. They all trade off on me. Sometimes they even gang up on me, now those are BAD days. You are doing a wonderful job!! You would be a bad mom if you didn't care that he is ding the wrong things :hugs:

Kellie I think I may too one day and then another I think I will make it all the way to my date! I hope they can regulate your GD so that she isn't too big and she can cook more. You and BMB may just be competing for first born in our group!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My sugars are STELLAR today. :) Fingers crossed! I'm really okay with end of January. I've never gone to term with any of my girls. 

How are the sugars going for you BMB? Meds are really helping so far here.


----------



## Helsie

Hi ladies, how are we all today? I'm feeling really emotional today. I've got a cold and I just looked in the mirror and burst into tears at all the stretchmarks on my tummy! Over the last couple of days, they've gone mad! Got the glucose fasting test on Tuesday as well for GD, although my problem is more very low levels rather than high so feeling a bit miserable today. And have also randomly lost 5lb in a week? At 29 weeks, is this normal? Baby is happily punching away though.


----------



## allforthegirl

My weight gain has slowed down a lot since about then. I am ok with that.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I got the results from my glucose test and all is well, but my iron is low so had to start supplements. Could explain complete exhaustion. But then so can two boys, a husband working late, & a full time job. Lol

My cousin's two week old son died on Friday morning. Complete and total shock. Funeral should be sometime this week. I don't even know what to say to my cousin or how he is handling this at all. So devastating.


----------



## allforthegirl

3xBlessed said:


> I got the results from my glucose test and all is well, but my iron is low so had to start supplements. Could explain complete exhaustion. But then so can two boys, a husband working late, & a full time job. Lol
> 
> My cousin's two week old son died on Friday morning. Complete and total shock. Funeral should be sometime this week. I don't even know what to say to my cousin or how he is handling this at all. So devastating.

Oh my goodness. My condolences. Do you mind me asking how? SIDS? Oh this is just so sad :sad1:


----------



## Batman909

That is so terribly sad. Im sorry to hear about ur cousin. I had a brother pass away at 2 months old I was only eleven but I've never forgotten. The loss of a baby is the worst kind. Many thoughts to your family xx

Actually from my lmp my due date works out feb 9th which would be my brothers 12th birthday. Makes it feel quite special for me.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry for your family's loss!


----------



## Masonsbaby

So sorry! So sad :(


----------



## Batman909

Bloody Braxton hicks all day since I woke up. Combined with aching ligament cramp feel like crap today.


----------



## allforthegirl

Me too Batman!! me too!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Idk the cause. They did an autopsy so I guess we'll have to wait for the report. My cousin's gf said she fed him and then went to the bathroom, when she came back he wasn't breathing. The funeral is going to be awful. 

Batman, so sorry to hear about your brother. The death of a child or infant is never forgotten. My mom's sister died when she was 3 from complications from asthma. My grandmother could never say her name without crying, even 40 years later.


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> Me too Batman!! me too!!

Glad I'm not the only one. All I wanted to do was sleep today.


----------



## Batman909

3xBlessed said:


> Idk the cause. They did an autopsy so I guess we'll have to wait for the report. My cousin's gf said she fed him and then went to the bathroom, when she came back he wasn't breathing. The funeral is going to be awful.
> 
> Batman, so sorry to hear about your brother. The death of a child or infant is never forgotten. My mom's sister died when she was 3 from complications from asthma. My grandmother could never say her name without crying, even 40 years later.

They say time heals all wounds but I don't think u can ever be healed after losing a child, you just learn to live with it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> My sugars are STELLAR today. :) Fingers crossed! I'm really okay with end of January. I've never gone to term with any of my girls.
> 
> How are the sugars going for you BMB? Meds are really helping so far here.

theyre still a little high,but im not concerned whatever happens happens :thumbup: i cant control it im doing everything i can really.


3xBlessed said:


> I got the results from my glucose test and all is well, but my iron is low so had to start supplements. Could explain complete exhaustion. But then so can two boys, a husband working late, & a full time job. Lol
> 
> My cousin's two week old son died on Friday morning. Complete and total shock. Funeral should be sometime this week. I don't even know what to say to my cousin or how he is handling this at all. So devastating.

im so sorry my condolences to you and her, its so sad to lose a little, i hope shes coping :cry:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My meds helped for a couple days. . spilling ketones now, numbers unstable. . .they're going to see how mine go for a couple more days and if it's not better they're going to put me on insulin, fast acting and slow acting apparently. BLAH!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

may i ask what your numbers are?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm having the most problems with my fasting and hour after breakfast numbers. . .but then have a random high thrown in. My fasting are supposed to be less than 95, I'm running between 110-120. After breakfast I'm hitting the 150's and they want me under 130. . .I've had a few 160's. I'm also spilling ketones the last 3 days so I'm supposed to eat a snack between 2am and 4am. My BP is up the last couple days as well. Frustrating!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have some sad and disheartening news. :sad1: BMB is in the hospital awaiting transfer to the main hospital as her waters broke. The poor girl woke up wet this morning. She also had some bleeding but it has nothing to do with the placenta, so that is good news. Also too he turned, so he is head down. Also ultra sound showed still normal to low waters. So hopefully they can keep him in there for a few more weeks. Oh and she was given the first steroid shot for his lung.

I will let you know more when I do, or if she gets bored enough she will come on and update her self. Either way we will keep apprised!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks for the update Sacha! Lots of prayers for BMB and the little bub!


----------



## 3xBlessed

allforthegirl said:


> I have some sad and disheartening news. :sad1: BMB is in the hospital awaiting transfer to the main hospital as her waters broke. The poor girl woke up wet this morning. She also had some bleeding but it has nothing to do with the placenta, so that is good news. Also too he turned, so he is head down. Also ultra sound showed still normal to low waters. So hopefully they can keep him in there for a few more weeks. Oh and she was given the first steroid shot for his lung.
> 
> I will let you know more when I do, or if she gets bored enough she will come on and update her self. Either way we will keep apprised!!

Wow, thanks for the update! Sending massive prayers for her and the little man!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

She could use all of your prayers[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; that is for sure, so thank you for that!!


----------



## Masonsbaby

sending huge prayers!


----------



## allforthegirl

So they were able to stop her cramping and still not change to her cervix. So hopefully they will help keep him in there a lot longer!! She is just missing your LO at home. 

Now if only we knew what happened with Cryssie!!:shrug:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thank you Sacha! I've been wondering about Cryssie too!! Hope she's okay!


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope everything is well with Cryssie, it does scare me that she hasn't updated in so long. 


BMB messaged me very early this morning and I didn't hear my phone and she started to have tightenings every 7-10 min with cramping. Waiting to hear if they were able to stop them or not. Poor girl is just a massive mess. I don't blame her. It is so scary to have this happening so early!! Oh and I did find out why the waters broke. She has history of thin membranes, so when her little guy turned he must have stretched it too much. Though the dr's aren't worried about the waters, just if the cevix starts to change or the colour of the waters start to change as they don't want an infection to start.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

That is scary! Praying he is able to hang out a bit longer at least!


----------



## allforthegirl

Me too. Though she is already 1.5 cm dilated. Where as before she was completely closed. So she is very scared, but she is in the best hospital right now. So that is reassuring!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

They finally were able to stop the contractions. Lets all pray that they wills tay away!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Haven't been around in a while but just wanted to send my prayer to BMB. Hope her little man stays put a bit longer :) x


----------



## Masonsbaby

Am praying for bmb and cryssie xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you beautiful girls I thought I'd take the time to update because you all deserve an update from me. I'll be transferred tomorrow to a closer hospital to home also one of the top NICU hospitals in the state. My waters still clear n sterile thankfully it's just a waiting game now if I make it to 34 weeks I'll be a happy momma. I'm just so scared of having a Preemie baby I want to cuddle him and breastfeed him when he comes I want him in my arms for a long time. I hope I get the chance I appreciate all ur comments you girls are wonderful. Thank you aftg for updating on my behalf I will keep Sacha updated for all u ladies. 

Sorry for the typos I'm on my fone. If I don't get the chance to I'll wish u a merry Christmas and happy new years to all u wonderful pregnant mummas xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Thanks for updating BMB! Many prayers for you and the little one. I sure hope he stays in a few more weeks! Hugs!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:hugs: hope he stays put a while longer for you ! x


----------



## baby1wanted

Sending big hugs to you BMB and hoping Cryssie is ok too :flower:


----------



## Batman909

Hope everything is ok how scary! X thinking of you


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB sent me a quick update, as I was in dream land (stupid time difference) but she had the baby. I will post more when I get more.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh goodness! Our first! I hope all is well!!!


----------



## Batman909

Hope her and baby are doin ok. Our first February baby already!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Wow! Hope everything is okay with BMB and her baby!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Hope she and bu b are ok!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Baby is doing well. So is BMB. Will let you know any updates!


----------



## allforthegirl

So have a bit of news on BMB. She will be going home alone tomorrow morning. Baby is doing well, tired, but well. 

She even to to hold him. Here is a pic for you lovely ladies!!



P.S> she does appreciate all the prayers coming her way <3


----------



## natjenson

Oh bmb love I just heard....I am praying real hard for you and baby huni...
My heart goes out to you and I hope with ALL of my heart everything is ok.


Thankyou aftg for your updates on bmb...your a good friend :flower:

Will keep checking in for any updates....

Take good care my love ok...thinking of you 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Batman909

I think I follow her on Instagram she posted a pic? How scary glad they are doin well though. Hopefully baby will thrive and be home before she knows it. 

I had a terrible day yesterday horrible BH all day that got worse in the arvo I thought it was doin nothing but when I went toilet I was losing pink slightly bloody discharge all has settled down today tho thank goodness. Hoping it means when my time comes ill be good and ready and things will be quick!


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> I think I follow her on Instagram she posted a pic? How scary glad they are doin well though. Hopefully baby will thrive and be home before she knows it.
> 
> I had a terrible day yesterday horrible BH all day that got worse in the arvo I thought it was doin nothing but when I went toilet I was losing pink slightly bloody discharge all has settled down today tho thank goodness. Hoping it means when my time comes ill be good and ready and things will be quick!

I think she is on instagram. 

Have you been checked? I would have been running into L&D if I had that! I get horrible BH but never have I seen that!! :sad1: Did you at least call the MW and ask what she thought???


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

EEK I agree. . I'd be running to L&D. I hope all stays calm for a few more weeks!! 

What a little sweetie!


----------



## Batman909

I've had it a couple times before she doesn't seem to concerned if they got to bad I'd go in otherwise I don't want to make a fuss. I've had two overdue babies before so going early just doesn't seem possible. Everything has been good today not a single twinge :)


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi lovelies, I'm back home now, I just want to say I want to give you all a cyber hug and tell you thank you for your prayers. I really need all the prayers i can get, I hope you all have an easy and safe labour and delivery.

Heres a pic of my little angel :kiss:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

He's lovely! Congratulations on your little miracle! Continued prayers for both of you!! <3


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad he is still doing well!! <3

AFM since my LO decided to drop I have been getting increasingly uncomfortable in the pelvis area. Can't squat for anything now, or bend down low. If I do someone better be around cause I am not going to be able to get up :rofl:


----------



## natjenson

Oh bmb he is lovely.<3 

You hang in there huni.:flower: 
Praying for you both.:) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

aww glad he is doing okay :) congrats ! x


----------



## Batman909

Aww glad you r both doin well. I'm 32 weeks now it freaks me out that I have a baby like that in my tummy right now.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

AFTG, HAHAHAHA. . .I'm afraid if I bend over too low that I'll tip over.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi gorgeous ladies, I hope you're all doing well and still pregnant!!!! 

I miss being here chatting away but I've been so busy lately going around hospitals and managing my home:wacko: my tiny boy is doing great, he's still in the incubator waiting on him to "hatch" and start sleeping in a crib. He still has to manage to regulate his body temperature. Hopefully in the next few days he'll be out, I'm missing him so much it's so hard not having him around but I know he's in the best hands. I can't wait for him to get big and I see him grow along with his brother. The few hours I see him everyday aren't enough:cry: 


It's so quite here...I need some updates ladies!:hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

BMB I am so glad that he is doing well and so are you. It has been busy here running here and there for xmas. Today may actually be a day that we spend 90% of it at home. I really need to do some laundry. DH is headed back to work today, it was short but nice to have him home more often. We actually got to spend sometime without the kids for a bit yesterday.

Baby is doing well. The meds rally aren't doing what the Dr was hoping. Which was to slow down my contractions. They are still there and no change. So still all the time.

Can't wait for more updates from everyone else!! It is very quiet on here!


----------



## Batman909

Yay I'm so glad your little one is doing well :) I've been good I have days of contractions sometimes. When my midwife was checking baby's position it made me have one she said oh u have a sensitive uterus. My babies are always overdue tho so will see what happens. I have to see the consultant soon he will decided where I deliver due to two previous PPHs most likely be and hour and a half away at a bigger hospital. My relationship is going amazingly I've never been happier :D I didn't know how it would work as he is not baby's father but he has been amazing. He is the father of my other two kids (long story) I'm so glad. That we have worked things out despite all we have been through.


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman that is awesome he is being so good about it!! <3


----------



## Batman909

He has grown up so much since we broke up over a year ago. I didn't think people could change but he has proved me wrong. Looks after me better than when I was pregnant with our own kids haha our boys are flourishing having their dad back and being an active part of their lives.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Glad things are going well for all of you! I hope your little one is out and home soon BMB! 

I'm just big, uncomfortable and crabby here. My cervix is shortening, I start twice weekly NST's next week, my fasting sugars are STILL not under control even with another medication increase, thinking maybe insulin next week or another increase. Having some BH but not all the time and not painful, more annoying. ;) I'm glad the doc won't let me go past 39 weeks at least. 6 weeks from today should be the max but she doesn't think I'll go that long.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all! 
BMB so glad the little man is doing well hopefully he'll be back with you very very soon :hugs: 
Just a quick update from me as I'm on my phone, ended up back in hospital yesterday :-( The whole family has caught a vomiting bug and I got so dehydrated that I started contracting :-( They've stopped now and hopefully will be home again in a couple of days  Not long to go for us now ladies!! :flower:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great to hear your LO is thriving BMB! It must be so hard to leave him at the hospital. 
Batman, that fantastic that he's treating you so well during your pregnancy! Great that he's matured and you can have a relationship with him again!

AFM, I'm starting to panic! My brother's wedding is in two weeks so we are preparing to go to Mexico for it! My doctor said that it's okay if I go but I am terrified of heights and the thought of flying without my Xanax is not appealing!!! A warm vacation sounds wonderful right now but honestly I just want it over with and to be back home already!


----------



## Batman909

Eek can't wait for New Years then we can say we r due next month :) and labour watching begins exciting!


----------



## allforthegirl

Only two more weeks for some of us to start the labour watch. That is crazy soon!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I'm glad you're all doing so well!!

Aftg, do these contractions mean anything? Are they making you dilate wouldn't the doctors try and stop it or are mess not working?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So in love:cloud9:


----------



## 3xBlessed

He's so handsome BMB!!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies,
Sorry I haven't updated recently, been going back and forth to doctors and hospital with a nasty cough/flu (ended up dehydrated with reduced movements but okay) that doesn't seem to budge :dohh: 

A huge congratulations to BMB on your beautiful son :flower: Hopefully you'll have him home soon, glad to read he's doing well. I can't imagine how hard it's been having him early but pleased to read you're okay. He really is a cutey :hugs: Can't wait to see more photos!

Hope everyones pregnancies are well and the bubs continue cooking, not ong to go now :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Sorry I haven't updated recently, been going back and forth to doctors and hospital with a nasty cough/flu (ended up dehydrated with reduced movements but okay) that doesn't seem to budge :dohh:
> 
> A huge congratulations to BMB on your beautiful son :flower: Hopefully you'll have him home soon, glad to read he's doing well. I can't imagine how hard it's been having him early but pleased to read you're okay. He really is a cutey :hugs: Can't wait to see more photos!
> 
> Hope everyones pregnancies are well and the bubs continue cooking, not ong to go now :happydance:

Goodness, well I hope they can help you with this cough soon. My family went through one here (I had the flu shot so it wasn't as bad for me) that lasted over three weeks, it is nasty. I have asthma so sometimes a small cold can aggravate it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Sorry I haven't updated recently, been going back and forth to doctors and hospital with a nasty cough/flu (ended up dehydrated with reduced movements but okay) that doesn't seem to budge :dohh:
> 
> A huge congratulations to BMB on your beautiful son :flower: Hopefully you'll have him home soon, glad to read he's doing well. I can't imagine how hard it's been having him early but pleased to read you're okay. He really is a cutey :hugs: Can't wait to see more photos!
> 
> Hope everyones pregnancies are well and the bubs continue cooking, not ong to go now :happydance:

I hope you feel better soon:flower:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

He's gorgeous BMB!!

Ladybuggz: I'm so sorry for your cold/cough! So many have been sick!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thanks for the messages, how's everyone feeling today?

Everyone over here seems to be ill at the moment; I had the flu jab but it unfortunately hasn't helped with this. I had the whooping cough vaccination around the time I contracted this bug, the midwives think that the bad timing meant that my body was already preoccupied with the vaccine so the bugs lasted longer. Bah!

Bubs is currently enjoying kicking my cervix (I think). Get these sharp stabbing like pains every now and again, I'm amazed how low he feels at times!


----------



## MamaBear93

Hey ladies! It's been a while things have been hectic for me. But good health wise thank goodness. Woah :shock: congrats to all the mommas with new babies :thumbup::flower:

I have five weeks left and I am going to go crazy. I have just about everything set up already, bags packed and now just waiting for her to decide she is ready. But it seems she has decided she is just never comfortable any more and does these huge stretches and turns that hurt so bad! She pushes on my hips, pokes my cervix, and makes dang sure at least once a day she is nestled up in my ribs just enough to not be able to breathe and be very sore. I also have to pee every time I stand up but she hasn't dropped yet :coffee:

She also gets hiccups at least five times a day lol. They are so cute I like to just sit here and imagine what she looks like floating around in there with her little hiccups :baby::flower:

ALMOST THERE! Five more weeks to go!! AHHH :D

Oh also heres a pic I snapped of my 33 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0927 (480x640).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

So has it hit any of you yet, some of us due at the beginning of next month will be having our babies in like FOUR WEEKS!! give or take :haha:

I am getting very excited! Super excited! :wohoo:


----------



## Ladybuggz

allforthegirl said:


> So has it hit any of you yet, some of us due at the beginning of next month will be having our babies in like FOUR WEEKS!! give or take :haha:
> 
> I am getting very excited! Super excited! :wohoo:

I can't wait! If I'm honest, I haven't enjoyed this pregnancy as much as I'd have hoped; the OCD returning put a real downer on the experience (although I am improving the past few months). Hubs and I have even agreed on having just our little man (and maybe adopt in future) due to the pregnancy. I love feeling our baby; there's no other comparable feeling to it but emotionally I'm drained! 

I can't believe in a few short weeks I finally get to hold my baby. I REALLY need to pack my hospital bag:haha: If you were to only pack the absolute essentials, what would they be? I want to be basic with my bag!


----------



## Batman909

Eeek we are due next month :) happy new year everyone. I spent mine camping on our family farm by the river. Camping is not so practical at 8 months pregnant I've decided. The kids had a good time though. My mum almost brought me into hospital on New Years. So many damn contractions I was in such pain I'm really thinking this baby may come a bit earlier than expected.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ladybuggz said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> So has it hit any of you yet, some of us due at the beginning of next month will be having our babies in like FOUR WEEKS!! give or take :haha:
> 
> I am getting very excited! Super excited! :wohoo:
> 
> I can't wait! If I'm honest, I haven't enjoyed this pregnancy as much as I'd have hoped; the OCD returning put a real downer on the experience (although I am improving the past few months). Hubs and I have even agreed on having just our little man (and maybe adopt in future) due to the pregnancy. I love feeling our baby; there's no other comparable feeling to it but emotionally I'm drained!
> 
> I can't believe in a few short weeks I finally get to hold my baby. I REALLY need to pack my hospital bag:haha: If you were to only pack the absolute essentials, what would they be? I want to be basic with my bag!Click to expand...

I haven't done mine yet... BUT if it were to be just the basics thrown in...

Spare panties (them disposable ones are a waste of time/money) 
maternity pads and breast pads 
change of clothes 
wash stuff (for a shower/bath)

For baby;
an outfit
Cardigan/coat
Blanket
Sleepsuit
vest
booties/socks
Nappies
cotton wool.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Happy new year! - sorry its late :)


----------



## allforthegirl

The only thing I have in my bag is a pair of pj's with a my own house coat. Our hospital here provides everything you need. I will pack some shampoo, a brush, and toothbrush/toothpaste, nipple cream, a change of clothing to go home in, and that will be about it!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Has anyone heard anything from or about Cryssie? Haven't heard anything since she had pneumonia in November!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I checked and she hasn't posted since then anywhere. :( I hope she's okay.


----------



## allforthegirl

I haven't heard anything either. I sure hope she is ok!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

Thank you for the hospital bag info, hoping to finally get it sorted today ^.^

I've been wondering about Cryssie recently, hopefully everythings okay.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have baby's stuff all ready, I am going to pack my bag today, well as much as i can! I have my birth plan already to go.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I ordered a diaper bag online, should be here tomorrow. . maybe that will motivate me to put some things in it. . .HA! :)


----------



## Batman909

I may start washing today nesting urge is hitting me now. It's summer where I live and it's so hot. Been spending my days swimming at the beach with my kids we live on a peninsula so beach all around :) view from my deck.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So beautiful!

This is the view from my sliding glass door, with just a bit less snow. 78mph winds today. Ridiculous!
 



Attached Files:







2013 October Snow 1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 0


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman909 said:


> I may start washing today nesting urge is hitting me now. It's summer where I live and it's so hot. Been spending my days swimming at the beach with my kids we live on a peninsula so beach all around :) view from my deck.


Wow would I much rather be there at the moment. Though I am not sure I would want to be in the heat this far along.




Whitesoxfan41 said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> This is the view from my sliding glass door, with just a bit less snow. 78mph winds today. Ridiculous!


We just had a huge dump of snow today. Travel is not recommended at the moment. We have had fridged temps here for about 5 days and today it was only -5C. Such a difference. Though this means more snow. Watch me fall on my ass. I am not dealing with deep snow at the moment very well. I was walking through it like I was drunk and going to fall over. :dohh:


----------



## Batman909

Omg snow! It never snows here. Funny I'd much rather be snuggled up inside by a warm fire this heat is horrible. I was a sweating mess by 9am and had to have a cold shower just from doing the dishes. Kids get on my nerves a lot more in the heat to.


----------



## allforthegirl

I could totally see that happening with my kids too wit the hat, but we can have cold snaps that it isn't really safe to go out and play, without risking frost bite&#8230; so when they are all in the house going stir crazy I lose it on them too.


----------



## Batman909

We have just been swimming at the beach. Ergh! The worst is my teenage sister she is 15 teenagers aren't they horrible! She's home from boarding school and oh my is she lazy wont hang up one load of damn washing lays around in bed all day you would think she was the bloody pregnant one. My crazy bf is mowing the lawn in this heat just watching him is making me hot.


----------



## Batman909

I did baby washing! And it got me so excited I even started leaking milk haha &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow you are very excited!! ;)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Awesome! :)


----------



## Cryssie

Hey ladies. Long time no post. I got very sick in November and had Lainee November 22nd. She's perfect. Still in nicu tho. I had h1n1 and am still recovering in the hospital as well. I was in a medically induced coma and only had a 40% survival rate after I delivered. Lainee weighs 4.13 now and I finally got to see her for the first time Thursday. Couldn't hold/touch her and I can't talk thanks to a trach but I saw her and she's beautiful. She had barely any complications and is only on a feeding tube.

Bottom line. . Get your flu shot ladies.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie said:


> Hey ladies. Long time no post. I got very sick in November and had Lainee November 22nd. She's perfect. Still in nicu tho. I had h1n1 and am still recovering in the hospital as well. I was in a medically induced coma and only had a 40% survival rate after I delivered. Lainee weighs 4.13 now and I finally got to see her for the first time Thursday. Couldn't hold/touch her and I can't talk thanks to a trach but I saw her and she's beautiful. She had barely any complications and is only on a feeding tube.
> 
> Bottom line. . Get your flu shot ladies.

OMG Cryssie you have gone through a lot. You definitely have someone watching over you and Laniee! Sound like you still have tons of recovery yet, but I am very glad you are doing well enough to give us an update. Please send a pic when you can. We would love to see her!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Cryssie said:


> Hey ladies. Long time no post. I got very sick in November and had Lainee November 22nd. She's perfect. Still in nicu tho. I had h1n1 and am still recovering in the hospital as well. I was in a medically induced coma and only had a 40% survival rate after I delivered. Lainee weighs 4.13 now and I finally got to see her for the first time Thursday. Couldn't hold/touch her and I can't talk thanks to a trach but I saw her and she's beautiful. She had barely any complications and is only on a feeding tube.
> 
> Bottom line. . Get your flu shot ladies.

Thanks for the update Cryssie. We were worrying about you and Lainee. Sorry you've been through such a rough few months but very glad to hear that Lainee didn't have many complications. Rest up and I hope your recovery goes quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/2013-12/20131225_211138.jpg

I don't have many photos but this is one hubby took for me.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh my... so ssory you have been through all that! But glad to see you are both okay! Congrats on your wee girl :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie she is gorgeous!! <3


----------



## Cryssie

Thanks ladies. I'm not sick anymore I just need physical therapy before I can leave. And she was born vIa section in my icu room because when they went to wheel me to the or I pretty much died.

She was breathing on her own from day one. We got lucky. Very lucky. There's another pregnant woman who has the same as me who is still in a coma.


----------



## allforthegirl

yes I agree you are very lucky!! These are the time we really need to count our blessings!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

She's precious Cryssie!


----------



## Batman909

Omg! I'm glad you r both ok! She is beautiful. What a hell of a time you have had. Hope u feel better soon.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh my goodness! Congratulations on your beautiful little girl! Prayers for continued healing for you and continued good health for Lainee!


----------



## Masonsbaby

Wow Cryssie she is beautiful! so glad you are both doing well Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies!

First time properly updating in ages - I tend to end up being a bit of a stalker on here but rarely get round to posting sorry. But maternity leave has begun today so should have more time to post now!! :thumbup:

BMB - how are things going? Hope you're little boy is going from strength to strength and you have him home soon :hugs:

Cryssie - wow you poor thing. I was worried about you when we didn't hear anything for so long. H1N1 is a horrific thing to get when pregnant and I hope you make a full recovery very very soon :hugs: I work on an intensive care unit and have unfortunately had to look after several expectant mums with swine flu in the last few years. I have never commented on any of the threads that get put up about getting your flu jabs as I know it is a personal decision (and they're the kind of threads that get heated and shut down) but I have to agree with you... seeing what I've seen it's just not worth the risk. I got H1N1 3 years ago (purely from looking after so many people with it (I managed to get it despite having my jab!) and though I am fit and well I was off work for over a month with it. Not something to mess with...
Lainee is absolutely beautiful and I'm so glad she didn't have any major complications. Hoping you get your first cuddles with her very very soon :hugs:

All going ok here - don't get me wrong I'm tired and my hips ache and part of me is more than ready to meet my little man. BUT... I'm conscious of not wishing away the pregnancy too fast. Given our problems conceiving and the fact that if at any point any cancer cells return (I have a borderline ovarian cancer) I face a hysterectomy this may be my only chance of pregnancy so am trying to make sure I make the most of the experience treasuring the good bits and even the bad bits!!

I have a 36 week scan on wednesday to check what progress if any has been made with my placenta praevia. My last scan was at 27 weeks so there is a decent chance that it'll have moved. If not I'll be booked in for a section. It's not what I want - I'd really prefer a natural birth but whatever is safest for baby and me is what will have to happen and I've made my peace with that. And despite wanting a natural birth it also scares me an awful lot...
Again with my line of work my only experience of delivery is when things go wrong and the mum ends up having to come to intensive care. And whilst my head knows that thousands of babies are delivered every day with no issues my mind does keep wandering back to some of the horror stories I've seen over the years.... too much knowledge is a bad thing sometimes. 

Hope all the other little ones are still cooking safely inside their mummies, can't believe we are so close to the end now!!

:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted I am sure you will just do fine. It really is a magical thing. Maybe start watching water births or hypo birthing to see a very calm and more quiet births, to see just how magical it can be. Just so you have something better to focus on then the bad ;) Just an idea anyways.

Thank you for your update. Will be great to chat with you more!! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyWishes10

Hi all,

I'm pretty rubbish at posting regularly aren't I? Tbh I've been crazy busy on the run up to Xmas and all over Xmas redecorating the house. We start on the nursery this weekend. So exited :happydance: I will have to post a picture when it's all finally done.

When is everyone's due date then? Mine's 28th Feb (I'm currently 32 weeks) 

Have you all picked names and if yes what have you decided on? Were calling our little boy Jaxson :)

X


----------



## LucyLake

Sorry to crash this thread ladies!! I'm due with rainbow Identical twins March 23, but will be having them Feb 24-28

I just wanted to come over and say congratulations Cryssie!!!! <3. We miscarried fairly close together and I'm so glad to see that you are ok! I had wondered how you were doing a few weeks back!!! I'm so sorry for all you've been through and just glad you're ok! <3

Congrats on your sweet girl, :flower:

I just got my flu shot 2 wks ago, we've had lots of deaths here in Tx as well...


----------



## allforthegirl

Babywishes I would love to see pics when it is done!! 

Lucylake I remember you as well. I'm sure Cryssie won't mind you popping in and no one else will either. We all were worries about her.


----------



## LucyLake

allforthegirl said:


> Babywishes I would love to see pics when it is done!!
> 
> Lucylake I remember you as well. I'm sure Cryssie won't mind you popping in and no one else will either. We all were worries about her.

Congratulations as well All for the Girl! I just read about your little boy, I know all about boys too!! :D. Huge hugs <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Lucylake twins boys will be fun!! Apparently I make such great boys that is all I make. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

so BMB LO is now out of the isolate and regulating his own temp. So now as soon as he is feeding well they can take him home :happy dance:

Whitesoxfan Went into labour early in the morning, they tried to stop it, and didn't seem to be working, and may need to be moved to a hospital faraway, but we haven't heard anything else other than that. Hopefully we find out soon what happen with your and her princess.:thumbup:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Wow, thanks for the update AFTG! So happy to hear BMBs little man is progressing so nicely! And I'll be praying for Whitesoxfan and her little princess!!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Oh my Cryssie! It sounds like you have been through the ringer and more. But you and your little girl pulled through! That is awesome, gives me hope that my babe will be good n cooked considering how well yours is doing and we were due on the same day. Congrats on your little girl and I hope you get to feeling better soon.

It's great news to hear BMB got to take her little adorable little man home!

Scary that WhiteSoxx is having issues. I hope for the best for her and her little girl!

Had my cervix checked today as I am 36 weeks on Wednesday and it has started to soften, nothing more yet, which is good. Despite the problems I had in and out of the hospital with DD1 and early contractions it is looking more and more every day that I will go full term. Also have gained 30lbs! Which is great for me because I was under weight prior to pregnancy.

Hope the best for the rest of you ladies!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mamabear she isn't able to yet, but as soon as he masters BFing then he will.


----------



## Cryssie

LucyLake said:


> Sorry to crash this thread ladies!! I'm due with rainbow Identical twins March 23, but will be having them Feb 24-28
> 
> I just wanted to come over and say congratulations Cryssie!!!! <3. We miscarried fairly close together and I'm so glad to see that you are ok! I had wondered how you were doing a few weeks back!!! I'm so sorry for all you've been through and just glad you're ok! <3
> 
> Congrats on your sweet girl, :flower:
> 
> I just got my flu shot 2 wks ago, we've had lots of deaths here in Tx as well...

Thank you dear! I'm still in the hospital doing pt now since I've lost so much muscle laying in bed for a month and a half. Once I can walk and do things for myself I'm out of here. I'm shooting for Lainees due date. I still have one chest tube and my trach to remove. And once those are gone I can get wheeled to nicu of I have to. That'll be within this and next week. They have brought her to me twice, but i couldn't touch her because of a bacteria I had which is gone now. So hopefully the next time she comes I can hold her. 

I'm glad bmbs boy is doing well. It's scary having them early. I was so scared at 28 weeks!


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie I hope you get hold your LO very very soon!!


----------



## Cryssie

Double.


----------



## Cryssie

Well they pulled my last chest tube tonight. Trach is getting downsized tomorrow then pulled on Friday. I'll be moving to a rehab facility soon after that.

Lainee is still doing wonderful. It's going to suck being in a different place not just a building across from her. She still needs to successfully bottle feed until she's out. So hopefully I'll be done with rehab when she's good to go too.


----------



## 3xBlessed

I had my ultrasound today with my high risk doctor. Turns out baby is breech! Ugh. I know she can still turn but I've never had this happen before!!! Both my boys were always head down when it mattered. The doctor said to try music to turn her. 

DH had a bad car accident today, thankfully he is okay but his car is probably totaled. Glad it is just the car that was damaged...that we can replace but we can't replace him!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Goodness, so much going on here! 

I'm about to head to bed but wanted to check in real quick and let you gals know I was able to come home today! We got 2 steroid shots in while I was on the magnesium. cervix is not changing with the tons of contractions I'm having now so I'm home on oral meds. Baby girl is 6 pounds estimated so a good size.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great news Whitesoxfan!!!


----------



## Batman909

Eek we have some dramas don't we?! Glad everyone is ok tho. My 2 yr old has gotten chicken pox lucky ive had it just waiting for my 4 yr old to get it to I want it all done and dusted before baby arrives.


----------



## MamaBear93

I thought you had said she for to take him home. Oops. I'm sorry.

Had a bad bout of contractions today and almost went in to l&d they eventually slowed down and I decided I didn't want to go. I really hate going there. Just waiting for the right time now...


----------



## baby1wanted

allforthegirl said:


> baby1wanted I am sure you will just do fine. It really is a magical thing. Maybe start watching water births or hypo birthing to see a very calm and more quiet births, to see just how magical it can be. Just so you have something better to focus on then the bad ;) Just an idea anyways.
> 
> Thank you for your update. Will be great to chat with you more!! :thumbup:

Thanks aftg! Yep that's definitely a good idea - try and flood my mind with images of good births!!



BabyWishes10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm pretty rubbish at posting regularly aren't I? Tbh I've been crazy busy on the run up to Xmas and all over Xmas redecorating the house. We start on the nursery this weekend. So exited :happydance: I will have to post a picture when it's all finally done.
> 
> When is everyone's due date then? Mine's 28th Feb (I'm currently 32 weeks)
> 
> Have you all picked names and if yes what have you decided on? Were calling our little boy Jaxson :)
> 
> X

Ah that's a lovely name - we're not making final decision until he's here and we see what he looks like but as it stands we're going for Rufus for our little man :flower:



allforthegirl said:


> so BMB LO is now out of the isolate and regulating his own temp. So now as soon as he is feeding well they can take him home :happy dance:

Fab news!! :happydance:



Cryssie said:


> Well they pulled my last chest tube tonight. Trach is getting downsized tomorrow then pulled on Friday. I'll be moving to a rehab facility soon after that.
> 
> Lainee is still doing wonderful. It's going to suck being in a different place not just a building across from her. She still needs to successfully bottle feed until she's out. So hopefully I'll be done with rehab when she's good to go too.

Well done hun - that's fine progress. I'm in the UK but am a physiotherapist (equivalent of PT) in Intensive Care here so wishing you all the best with your rehab, you sound like you've made huge steps alrady. Bet you can't wait to get trache out!! And hoping you and Lainee are properly united very very soon :hugs:



3xBlessed said:


> I had my ultrasound today with my high risk doctor. Turns out baby is breech! Ugh. I know she can still turn but I've never had this happen before!!! Both my boys were always head down when it mattered. The doctor said to try music to turn her.
> 
> DH had a bad car accident today, thankfully he is okay but his car is probably totaled. Glad it is just the car that was damaged...that we can replace but we can't replace him!!!!

Said this on the other thread but so glad that DH is ok! And sending you turning wishes!



Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Goodness, so much going on here!
> 
> I'm about to head to bed but wanted to check in real quick and let you gals know I was able to come home today! We got 2 steroid shots in while I was on the magnesium. cervix is not changing with the tons of contractions I'm having now so I'm home on oral meds. Baby girl is 6 pounds estimated so a good size.

Fab news! Rest up plenty and hopefully she stays in there a little bit longer :happydance:



Batman909 said:


> Eek we have some dramas don't we?! Glad everyone is ok tho. My 2 yr old has gotten chicken pox lucky ive had it just waiting for my 4 yr old to get it to I want it all done and dusted before baby arrives.

Oh no! Poor you, hope they're all over it very soon :hugs:



MamaBear93 said:


> I thought you had said she for to take him home. Oops. I'm sorry.
> 
> Had a bad bout of contractions today and almost went in to l&d they eventually slowed down and I decided I didn't want to go. I really hate going there. Just waiting for the right time now...

All sounds very stressful for you mamabear - hope things are calmer for you today :hugs:


AFM it's decision day on section vs vaginal delivery. Desperately hopinh my placenta has moved and I can go for a natural birth - wish me luck!! :flower:


----------



## Batman909

Luck! Fingers crossed!


----------



## allforthegirl

Well from the sounds of things, baby may be showing up early. I am starting to lose my plug, baby's head is very low, so low couldn't really get a good look at his face on u/s yesterday, and I am uncomfortable more than usual. Both my Dr and my MW friend said sound like he could be starting to make an entrance. Not expecting him tomorrow or anything cause I know they can take some time before it happens. Last time I went through a week of false starts before he comes so I not expecting at least for another week yet. It is exciting to think though :dance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek aftg, how exciting!!!

Good news! 
Placenta 5.7cm clear of cervix so no need for section :happydance:
And despite everyone commenting on my enormous bump little man is measuring exactly on his dates for head and abdominal circumference and femur length :thumbup: 
Over the moon and petrified at the same time!! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Great new Baby1!! Always reassuring with an average baby!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great news Baby1!!

Are you ready A4TG?!?!?! :D I wish we lived closer. LOL!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Great news Baby1!!
> 
> Are you ready A4TG?!?!?! :D I wish we lived closer. LOL!

I am ready enough. I went and bought some shampoo and lotion for him. Oh and some heavy pads for after. His bags are packed and mine are for the most part baring a few toiletries I plan on putting in the last minute. When ever he plans on showing his face we are ready. When I see more of a bloody show I will put the carseat in the van, or more like dh do it LOL

Are you feeling more ready to go?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

We got so much done today! I feel much better. Nothing big we had to do really, just me directing hubby to get crap out of boxes and more organized and him taking all the big delivery boxes to the trash. We bought about 12 newborn sleepers from the resale place ($1 clearance sale, HELLO!) and I have my bag packed.


----------



## allforthegirl

That is great!! :flower:


----------



## Cryssie

I got to hold Lainee today! They wheeled me down to the nicu after my trach got downsized. I also walked farther than I have so far today. My body is so sore regaining all these muscles. Lainee slept the whole time but towards the end she opened her eyes and looked at me. Then smiled. Probably going back down tomorrow.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Cryssie!! Must have felt good!


----------



## Cryssie

Very. I'm going to bed tonight one happy mama!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Oh how wonderful!!! HUGS!


----------



## Cryssie

A lactation Consultant came by today, hesitant because of how long it's been and how early I had her. She said expect 72 hours before, if, I produce. I produced at least 2ml so far only pumping 15 min 3 hours in between. I'm shocked. But very excited to give her at least a little bit.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hopefully you can still get the BFing to work!!


----------



## Cryssie

I'm hoping she'll latch once we're home. If not, I'll pump as long as I can.


----------



## baby1wanted

That sounds like a fab start Cryssie :thumbup:


----------



## Batman909

Hope the bf goes good for you. Glad you finally got a cuddle


----------



## MamaBear93

Thats great news Cryssie! Snuggling and BFing! YEY!! Congrats that you two are doing so well! You inspired me to make sure that the family is all caught up on their shots before Arianna arrives. So scary what has happened to you.

As for me I am on pins and needles since this little girl has moved lower and is now putting lots of pressure on my pelvic region. It hurts sometimes but I guess it's mostly uncomfortable. Also starting losing little bits of the mucus plug and now I am getting super anxious! Bleh! I hope the next few weeks go by faster!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi all, I've been so busy running on 3-4 hours of broken sleep :( but all is well I'm happy to finally have baby home and be settled. 

I hope you're all doing fine any labour signs yet?


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah so glad you're all safely at home now BMB. I'm getting a lot of BHs now and on / off period pains but nothing regular. Now I know I'm not having a section I've been to buy Raspberry leaf capsules and EPO to help me out! 
On the down side I am struggling with my hips and back and am generally shattered... it's 1:30 in the afternoon here and I'm off to bed for a bit!!! 
:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Frustrated that I get signals some days then nothing for days afterwards. My body is awesome. :grr:


----------



## MamaBear93

I am feeling the same way. Signals one day and nothing the next. Hoping I can get through this without making myself go crazy. Having no idea how long I have to wait really sucks. I was induced at 39+2 with DD1 so I knew when I was going to have her. It gave me more time to prepare for the actual birth (not that anything REALLY prepares you for that) but this time I am just waiting...and waiting...and waiting...and I'm going nuts!! :wacko:


----------



## Cryssie

I was supposed to leave the hospital today for rehab but I've been running low grade fevers so it got postponed and I had tests ran- got stuck 5 times to run an iv luckily once for blood work. Will know more tomorrow. I got to hold Lainee yesterday. She was alert and kept looking at me and smiling again. I got the trach out on Friday so I could finally talk to my Lainee- bug. I plan on going to see her in the morning since its 9pm now. I get my meds at 10 and I'm normally asleep by 1030-11.

I hope everyone else is doing good! Glad you're home bmb.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

So happy you got to hold your Lainee hope you have her home soon xx 

Hope we have more babies soon fingers crossed.


----------



## allforthegirl

Full moon tonight so maybe we will???


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm all good with the full moon! :)


----------



## Cryssie

Monday was a no go for rehab. I started running fevers over the weekend. There was an infection in my pic line. But I've been fever free in 48 hours and the infection Dr said nothing's holding me back now. So probably rehab tomorrow. I've been going down to see Lainee each night since Sunday. Plan on going tonight too.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad you're on the road to complete recovery! Lots of prayers and positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Cryssie

So I went to rehab today. I don't think I'll be here very long. I'm already getting out of bed with minimal help. 

Lainee is nearly 6lbs. She still needs to master bottle feeds.


----------



## allforthegirl

That's good news Cryssie!!


----------



## Batman909

I'm glad your getting better and baby is doing good.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Great news!!!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great news Cryssie!


----------



## MamaBear93

That's awesome Cryssie! It is amazing to know you and your babe are doing ok with all you have gone through. You and that little one for surely have a reason to be here. :cloud9:
You keep doing what you're doing and get recovered so you can go home and take your little one with. Keep updating!:hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

Some mommy and Lainee pictures. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20140116_165040.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20140118_163914.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh how precious!!


----------



## Cryssie

When I went to see her today, she doubled her birth weight. 6.3lbs today. Her 2 month birthday is in 4 days.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Look at that BEAUTIFUL little girl!! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Gorgeous Cryssie!!! How's Alek coping with everything?


----------



## Cryssie

He asks for me periodically but now that he sees me once a week. When I was sedated/in a coma they told him I was sick and taking a nap and they couldn't wake me. He takes it well. It also helps that he's always been attached to his pop's hip and he goes between my parents and hubby's.


----------



## Batman909

Wow can't believe she has been earth side for 2 months already she is so beautiful congratulations.


----------



## Cryssie

I know. I should be almost 38 weeks right now.


----------



## MamaBear93

She is beautiful cryssie! Yes it is weird we were due the same day, I am now approaching my 38th week and your lo is probably right where mine is now weight wise. But she is here and mine is still having a blast keeping daddy and I guessing when she will come.


----------



## 3xBlessed

She's beautiful Cryssie!


----------



## Batman909

I had my first "I'm sick of being pregnant" tantrum yesterday. Hot and uncomfortable I had a wee cry. Then hoped like heck I don't go two weeks overdue like my last baby. Least it's raining today so it's nice and cool for once.


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes hot me!! I was getting ready for my baby shower and I couldn't get dressed cause I was sweating so badly. I even was continually sweating while I was at the shower. I took a long time before I actually cooled off. My boobs were so itchy and so was my belly. That was one nasty hot flash!!


----------



## baby1wanted

How did the baby shower go aftg?


----------



## Masonsbaby

Does any1 check they're cervix? Low? high? soft? forward?


----------



## allforthegirl

The shower went over well. It was a quiet shower, not many people but that is ok. Zander got some cute things. My aunt spoiled me and got me 10 cloth diapers. Which was awesome!! 

Masonbaby I tried checking myself, but my cervix is still so far back and as soft as my walls that I can hardly tell where it is :haha: So I will leave it to the professionals :haha:


----------



## Batman909

Mine was soft now it's gone lol I can't reach it


----------



## baby1wanted

Well I tried to do perineal massage tonight for the first time... turns out I can't even reach there anymore so chances of me finding my cervix are zero! :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> Well I tried to do perineal massage tonight for the first time... turns out I can't even reach there anymore so chances of me finding my cervix are zero! :haha:

Yup that sound about right!! :blush:

Actually I went pee last night, and after I wiped I stood up, I leaked pee all the way down my legs. Really? That was just embarrassing!!:dohh:


----------



## Masonsbaby

Mine was too high to feel a couple days ago then today was really low but hard I think (tip of nose feeling ) not sure how it is supposed to feel b4 labour anyone know?


----------



## allforthegirl

Masonbaby it will feel like the side of your vaginal walls when it is ripe!


----------



## Batman909

Hopefully see the consultant tomorrow who will decide where I deliver just hoping they let me stay at our local hospital it's more like a birth centre each room has it's own kitchen and bathroom and there are no visiting hours family can stay the whole time. But it doesn't do complications or high risk. So fingers crossed they think I will be ok this time round.


----------



## allforthegirl

FX'd


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Good luck Batman!

My cervix has disappeared into the abyss and I can't reach it. 

ZERO progress for me even with tons of BH, pressure, nausea, loose stools. . .I think I will need my water to break and some pitocin to get things going. I was induced with all 3 of mine, the last 2 because my water broke. I don't think my body will dilate past 3 without drugs. AHHHHHH! ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had some loose stools twice today, which is very weird for me&#8230; then got a couple waves of nausea too&#8230; still not are if that means anything. Going to get a deposit tonight, we will see what happens ;)


----------



## MamaBear93

Had my 38 week check this AM and I am still high and back, buuuut I am 1cm dialated. Finally some type of progress, I know it's not much and it really doesn't mean a thing but it makes me feel better knowing all these annoying BH I am feeling are actually doing something now because some have gotten quite intense! :thumbup:

Not really anything else going on, going to try to dtd tonight and get things moving a little further. I hope this babe comes soon. My skin hurts, and I really just want my body back now. So sick of being pregnant.:dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

We did last night and all it did was give me cramps no BH! So I didn't really sleep so well. This is also the second day in a row I woke up with cramps in my digestion.


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> We did last night and all it did was give me cramps no BH! So I didn't really sleep so well. This is also the second day in a row I woke up with cramps in my digestion.

I DtD to even tho I was tired and didn't really want to and what did I get for my efforts??? It actually stopped the BHs I was having and gave me real bad heartburn. :dohh: then I woke up in the night sweating but freezing cold feeling real weird. Got an upset tummy today but no runs or anything just feel off. And I have two apps today so I can't just stay home and relax (not that I ever do with two little boys). I could be sleeping in right now but I'm not??? Definitely must be sick lol


----------



## allforthegirl

Batman girl that sucks. I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Cryssie

I'm getting released from rehab tomorrow. We'll be at the Ronald McDonald house by Lainee and I'll do outpatient treatment at rehab for the time being. So nervous but happy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well that is awesome that you are getting released. All the best!


----------



## MamaBear93

Great news cryssie! Good luck! Your family must have missed you.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great news Cryssie! And I hope you feel better batman girl!

My little princess is still breech. She's got two more weeks to turn and then if she still hasn't turned they will schedule a c section for 39 weeks!


----------



## Batman909

Yay so happy for you cryssie!! Saw the consultant today who said he recommends I travel the hour and a half to deliver at the bigger hospital but it all depends on what stage I am at if it's too late it's better to stay at the local one than have baby in a car!!! Fingers crossed for no bleeding afterwards this time &#128521;he said they will book an induction at 41 weeks but I might wait for 42 as I would like to go on my own the less intervention the better when your trying to avoid bleeding.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic News Chryssie!!:) 

I'm sorry you're not feeling well Batman! I would be panicking in the park about driving an hour and a half. LOL! 

Blessed, I sure hope baby girl decides to turn very soon! Big HUGS!

AFM~ went to my husband's Christmas party last night (restaurant business, they won't do a party during the busy season LOL) and while I was not looking forward to it, had a very nice time, ate way too much, indulged in a small glass of Cabernet and was on my feet for a few hours which seems to have caused more discharge. I'll TAKE IT! haha!


----------



## baby1wanted

Great news Cryssie, hopefully you'll all be together at home very soon :thumbup:
3xblessed hope she turns for you!
And hope you have a nice straightforward birth with no bleeding Batman

AFM I managed to get out of house today and do last bit if shopping so we are officially all ready, you can come at any time now little man! :haha: Have to see the consultant again next week after another fainting do and problems with vision, I'll be 39+2 so hoping he agrees to start sweeps a little bit earlier (they'd said from 40 weeks last time) 
:flower:


----------



## Batman909

Yay 37 weeks tomorrow :) baby is 3/5s and good to go about 7lb-8lbs so he can come anytime he wants. I felt motivated to have a big walk today feeling like nesting I'm doing washing and about to put baby's clothes in his drawers.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Well baby is 40 days exactly today and it feels so weird to say this but AF showed today as well it's odd because I'm EBF but I read it can happen. Oh well I got to be extra careful this time round it was fun while it lasted lol. 

I hope all you girls are doing fantabulous!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow BMB that sucks, but it probably came along because of the delay in BF is all. 40 days already? It seems like the other week, not 40 days, that is crazy!!

Crap I am 39 weeks today, where are you baby, stop playing tricks on your momma!!


----------



## MamaBear93

Bmb- wow really 40 days!? I swear it was just yesterday! AF already must suck. I feel for you. It is never fun.

Aftg- I have had lots of people who thought I would have this baby already lol but I think she would stick around much past the due date if I would let her.


----------



## Cryssie

40 days! Wow bmb. I'm sitting at 64 days with Lainee. She's taking a bottle great for me, and took a whole one for the night nurse the other night. I'll post a pic in a few.


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/20140125_204255_.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/20140125_212009_.jpg

She still looks so tiny. She was 6.11 as of yesterday.


----------



## allforthegirl

She is very cute!


----------



## Batman909

Aww cryssie she is cute beautiful eyes :) 

BmB I must have sympathy pains or something felt like I have my period all night. Lower abdomen and back are aching.


----------



## MamaBear93

She is gorgeous Cryssie! :D So glad things are looking up for you and your new LO.

So this baby has dropped even further then she was before. I look like I did 10 weeks ago! My belly looks tiny now! Oh my goodness. My skin doesn't hurt any more and I don't feel so huge and bitchy any more either. I hope this is a good sign maybe she will be here soon!!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine dropped too, but now I am getting such angry AF pains, all the way around my back and into my hips and ass&#8230;.. it is making me grouchy so very grouchy.


----------



## MamaBear93

allforthegirl said:


> Mine dropped too, but now I am getting such angry AF pains, all the way around my back and into my hips and ass.. it is making me grouchy so very grouchy.

I have been getting those cervix punches a lot more since she moved down last night. It hurts but it's nothing like AF. Maybe that is a good sign for you that could be early contractions right?


----------



## allforthegirl

Maybe he is quieter too. So who knows. I just hate myself yelling at everyone and DH is not helping which makes it worse.


----------



## Cryssie

I hope they both decide to come soon to let you ladies breathe! Lainee got bumped up to 4 bottles a day now. So happy about that. She took a whole bottle for me when I fed her an hour ago.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Cryssie she's adorable!!!

I've never dropped in any of my pregnancies! Lol. They stay high until labor!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Beautiful baby girl. :) 

On Thursday morning we went for our ultrasound and found out my fluid levels were low so off to be induced. I think they started PIT by noon, I got an epidural around 3 and delivered at 7:52pm. I pushed for 2-3 minutes. . .doc did do an episiotomy because her heart rate dropped when I was pushing. We're home, trying to establish nursing and the new non routine. Jenessa was 7lbs 13oz, 19" long and I was 37 weeks 2 days. 

Can't wait to see the rest of the babies soon! <3
 



Attached Files:







Jenessa 3 days.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie she is soooo cute! love her outfit!


----------



## 3xBlessed

She's a beauty Whitesoxfan!


----------



## Cryssie

Awww! She's adorable! I'm so ready to take Lainee home. Ugh. She's at least up to 2 bottles a shift now. 4/8.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cryssie why does she have to still stay there? Is she having trouble with weight gain or her breathing or something?


----------



## Cryssie

She isn't taking all 8 bottles. But I think that's their fault. They will only give it to her for 30 min then put it through her ng tube. So she can sleep and eat. If they would let her wake up and get hungry I'm sure she'd be taking all 8 bottles by now.


----------



## allforthegirl

But is she gaining weight? Why does she have to take 8 bottles if she is growing??


----------



## Cryssie

She's gaining at least an ounce a day. Her sucking reflex is taking a bit to fully form since she was so early. I guess it's one of their rules for preemies to go home. Another is she has to sit in a car seat for 90 minutes.


----------



## Cryssie

Lainee's up to 6/8 bottles as of today! She's getting one step closer to coming home.


----------



## allforthegirl

Way to go Lainee!!


----------



## Batman909

Yay that's great almost ready for home!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Awesome Cryssie!


----------



## Cryssie

The nurse called hubby today and said they upped Lainee to 8/8 bottles! Looks like we'll be going home sometime next week!


----------



## Batman909

Cryssie said:


> The nurse called hubby today and said they upped Lainee to 8/8 bottles! Looks like we'll be going home sometime next week!

Yay I'm so happy for you that's awesome news!:happydance:


----------



## Cryssie

Went to her 2pm feeding and they pulled her ng tube out! Got some cute pictures. :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/20140131_152411.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/20140131_152156.jpg


----------



## Batman909

Awww :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Such a sweetie!


----------



## allforthegirl

She looks just like you!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Gorgeous girls!!! Cryssie I know what you're going through it was so dreadful for me seeing him in the nicu I just wanted him home. You'll get there soon enough your girl is gorgeous! 

WSF-your little Jenessa is a darling she looks like a doll !


----------



## Cryssie

Thanks ladies! When we get to go home she'll be over 2.5 months old. It's so hard, even tho I was sedated for the first month of her life. It still feels like time is moving too slow.


----------



## Cryssie

What's new with you ladies? 

For me. .We got a 24hr pass from the place we're staying at by the hospital to go home for the night to spend with Alek. It went really well. It was good sleeping in my bed again after almost 3 months. I'm so ready to go home for good with all my kids and hubby.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm still waiting on my little man.


----------



## Cryssie

I think he's liking it in there too much, aftg! He'll come hopefully soon.


----------



## baby1wanted

Just had my bloody show and hoping all the pains I'm having will turn regular very soon.... 
Cryssie she's beautiful, it'll be so wonderful for you all when you all get back home


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Come one mommas, I'm waiting for you all to go and join the baby club!!! We wanna stick together there too !!


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL I want to too, he is just procrastinating, just like his father.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Boys!!! Send this little guy an eviction notice!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Today was our very first outing with babe and ds1, it was a little hectic but we managed lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Here's our little bug:kiss:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh mamma he is growing so much!! You are doing very good!


----------



## Cryssie

Good news ladies! We're looking at Wednesday to be discharged! She just has to have a good weight gain tonight/tomorrow. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/20140203_152441.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/20140203_152027.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Great news :thumbup:


----------



## 3xBlessed

BMB he's adorable! And great news Cryssie!!!


----------



## geordie_gal

Booked my induction today for 8th of Feb at 41+5. x


----------



## allforthegirl

Let hope baby comes before that!!


----------



## Cryssie

Lainee's going home today ladies! I'm so excited!


----------



## Batman909

Cryssie said:


> Lainee's going home today ladies! I'm so excited!

That's fabulous cryssie! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## allforthegirl

I bet you are on cloud 9!!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Great news Cryssie!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Wonderful news!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fantastic news Cryssie! :) 

BMB, what a doll!

Come on babies. . .time to join us here! :) :) :) I can't wait!


----------



## allforthegirl

Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Fantastic news Cryssie! :)
> 
> BMB, what a doll!
> 
> Come on babies. . .time to join us here! :) :) :) I can't wait!

He is just taking his time LOL


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Great news Cryssie!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Great news Cryssie!!

WHERE'S MY BABY! :hissy: :gun: :grr: 
Walked round ikea and had regular contractions all the way round, sit down in the car and they stop immediately, aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## allforthegirl

baby1wanted said:


> Great news Cryssie!!
> 
> WHERE'S MY BABY! :hissy: :gun: :grr:
> Walked round ikea and had regular contractions all the way round, sit down in the car and they stop immediately, aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh

I am the opposite than you. If I go walking I don't have any that are rhythmic and then as soon as I sit down at home they start in again LOL


----------



## Cryssie

Wow ladies! Some overdue babies on here!

Lainee is doing great at home with big brother and the dogs. She's just sleeping through half of her bottle at feedings which is making it difficult to feed her and burp her.


----------



## Batman909

allforthegirl said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Great news Cryssie!!
> 
> WHERE'S MY BABY! :hissy: :gun: :grr:
> Walked round ikea and had regular contractions all the way round, sit down in the car and they stop immediately, aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I am the opposite than you. If I go walking I don't have any that are rhythmic and then as soon as I sit down at home they start in again LOLClick to expand...

Same. I get the best ones sitting on my ball.


----------



## Masonsbaby

Had my baby!!! 2 hour labour 6 mins of pushing will update more soon oh yeah was 8pound 12 ounces 3985grams 50 cm no tears so happy!


----------



## MamaBear93

Arianna was born Feb 4th! Sorry I didn't update right away been super busy with dd1 and trying to make sure I don't over do it on the house work and other stuff but spending a lot of time bfing will post pics tomorrow :D


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats masons and Mamabear!

Off for third sweep soon. 3 days until induction....


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats ladies. 

Zander was born at 22:03 7 lbs 9oz 19.75". Will post story in morning


----------



## 3xBlessed

Wow! 3 more babies here! Congrats Masonsbaby, Mamabear, & AFTG!!!


----------



## Cryssie

Congrats ladies! About time he decided come aftg!


----------



## Sfietje

Congratulations everyone on their beautiful babies! 
Some of you have some pretty scary birth stories but so happy to see everything turned out ok for all!

I'm still waiting ..... The midwife said today that baby is fully engaged and ready to go. They think I could go into labour tonight or tomorrow. So I'm now bouncing on my ball and hoping for the best tonight.

Come on baby!!! Mama wants to meet you :baby:


----------



## Masonsbaby

thankyou all for the congrats we are home now doing well Leighton(avatar) is 3 days old and im so happy and in love 
good luck everyone whos still waiting and i hope everyones lo's are doing well


----------



## Sfietje

Just got diagnosed with pre-eclampsia this morning :nope:
High blood pressure (though it's under control with medication), extremely swollen feet and now protein in my urine .... sigh ....

The midwife wanted to have me induced today but they've got no room at the hospital so now I gotta wait to see the doctor tomorrow and he's gonna decide if I should be induced over the weekend or if they want to wait until Monday.

I really don't want to be induced, so please come today or tonight baby!


----------



## Batman909

Sfietje said:


> Just got diagnosed with pre-eclampsia this morning :nope:
> High blood pressure (though it's under control with medication), extremely swollen feet and now protein in my urine .... sigh ....
> 
> The midwife wanted to have me induced today but they've got no room at the hospital so now I gotta wait to see the doctor tomorrow and he's gonna decide if I should be induced over the weekend or if they want to wait until Monday.
> 
> I really don't want to be induced, so please come today or tonight baby!

Aww I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you and baby are ok x


----------



## baby1wanted

Eek sorry guys forgot to post!
Rufus Samuel arrived 12th Feb 05:17 weighing 8 pounds 2 oz  Had a PPH but otherwise all well and off home later today. 
Will post pics and birth story once settled at home.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Congrats to all the mamas with new babies! :) 

Sfietje~ good luck! I hope you go on your own!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Alexis has arrived via csection at 12:25 this afternoon. She is 9lbs 5.5 oz 20 1/4 inches. She's perfect!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Batman909

Congrats to the new mummas..

I'm still waiting....


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congratulations new mummy's!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Here's our little cupcake at 2 months old.


----------



## allforthegirl

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Here's our little cupcake at 2 months old.
> 
> 
> View attachment 733653

Oh my look at him now!! He has those chubby cheeks you were looking for. Love it!! Looks just like his big brother.:flower:


----------



## Cryssie

3xBlessed said:


> Alexis has arrived via csection at 12:25 this afternoon. She is 9lbs 5.5 oz 20 1/4 inches. She's perfect!

She's adorable! Lainee's middle name is Alexis. I love it.


----------



## Masonsbaby

congrats new mummys good luck those waiting!


----------



## Sfietje

My little angel Noah was born on Saturday morning the 15th at 6:45 AM weighing 3,880 kg and 55 cm tall. :cloud9:

On Friday I was sent to the hospital for monitoring because of my high blood pressure. I was supposed to be induced on Monday. But what a wonderful coincidence, I went into natural labor right after I arrived at the hospital. The hospital I was at doesn't do epidurals and since I was already 4 cm dilated when they checked, I wasn't allowed to have any sort of pain relief... and I begged them for it! About 10 hours after my contractions started, I was at 10 cm.... and then things started to go pretty wrong. I pushed for 2 hours but he wouldn't come down. His head was stuck.... these were probably the hardest two hours of my life. I was screaming bloody murder and vomiting all over the delivery room. They gave me an episiotomy but he was still stuck. Next they tried to get him out by vacuum, but after the third try failed the doctor decided that was enough and decided to give me a C-section. I was so disappointed that I had been through all that for nothing but so relieved the pain was finally about to end (that spinal tap was a godsend!). I was so extremely exhausted I don't think I could have pushed even one more time...

Even though the whole birth experience was pretty traumatic for my little family, we are so happy and blessed with our little man. It was so worth it! And it has made us closer than ever. 

Congrats on all the new baby's and good luck to all the momma's who are still waiting on theirs!
 



Attached Files:







noah.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## allforthegirl

Sfietje said:


> My little angel Noah was born on Saturday morning the 15th at 6:45 AM weighing 3,880 kg and 55 cm tall. :cloud9:
> 
> On Friday I was sent to the hospital for monitoring because of my high blood pressure. I was supposed to be induced on Monday. But what a wonderful coincidence, I went into natural labor right after I arrived at the hospital. The hospital I was at doesn't do epidurals and since I was already 4 cm dilated when they checked, I wasn't allowed to have any sort of pain relief... and I begged them for it! About 10 hours after my contractions started, I was at 10 cm.... and then things started to go pretty wrong. I pushed for 2 hours but he wouldn't come down. His head was stuck.... these were probably the hardest two hours of my life. I was screaming bloody murder and vomiting all over the delivery room. They gave me an episiotomy but he was still stuck. Next they tried to get him out by vacuum, but after the third try failed the doctor decided that was enough and decided to give me a C-section. I was so disappointed that I had been through all that for nothing but so relieved the pain was finally about to end (that spinal tap was a godsend!). I was so extremely exhausted I don't think I could have pushed even one more time...
> 
> Even though the whole birth experience was pretty traumatic for my little family, we are so happy and blessed with our little man. It was so worth it! And it has made us closer than ever.
> 
> Congrats on all the new baby's and good luck to all the momma's who are still waiting on theirs!

Congrats!!! Noah shares my b'day!! I am sorry that you had a bad experience, but glad you two are ok!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all just a quick update with a few pics of Rufus and link to my birth story...

Congrats to new mummies, sorry some of the births have been hard work :hugs: 

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/4adf8f4d1880edf1b51fd2bb05fb3ce8_zpsfeda6622.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/635e4e3e198075111755ceefbbb8b828_zps9c139ba0.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/100c06eaaad08682e7855410327447cf_zps95e85d17.jpg[/QUOTE]

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...5705-happy-hospital-birth-our-little-man.html


----------



## Batman909

Term +5 today went into labour with my first at this stage and he was born 2 days later.


----------



## allforthegirl

Such a cutie Baby1


----------



## Cryssie

Took some late Valentine's Day photos of the kids. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/20140220_163529.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/20140220_164005.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/20140220_163446.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Lovely photos!


----------



## Cryssie

Thanks!


----------



## youngmamttc

Girls I think I'm pregnant again already. We planned in NTNP but I didn't think it would happen so soon after since my Ds took 2 years and clomid. Anyways I got a faint+ on a test after a - test yesterday and day before. Could I be left over hormones even though I previously had 2 - tests? Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Are you BFing?? Cause you still may have a false + because you are.


----------



## Batman909

youngmamttc said:


> Girls I think I'm pregnant again already. We planned in NTNP but I didn't think it would happen so soon after since my Ds took 2 years and clomid. Anyways I got a faint+ on a test after a - test yesterday and day before. Could I be left over hormones even though I previously had 2 - tests? Xx

Eek omg! Goodluck


----------



## youngmamttc

No he's completely bottle fed. I won't be bothered either way to be honest. Another baby would be welcomed with open arms :) xx


----------



## Batman909

More tests!


----------



## baby1wanted

youngmamttc said:


> Girls I think I'm pregnant again already. We planned in NTNP but I didn't think it would happen so soon after since my Ds took 2 years and clomid. Anyways I got a faint+ on a test after a - test yesterday and day before. Could I be left over hormones even though I previously had 2 - tests? Xx

OH MY GOODNESS!! Amazing!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Lovely photos!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> Girls I think I'm pregnant again already. We planned in NTNP but I didn't think it would happen so soon after since my Ds took 2 years and clomid. Anyways I got a faint+ on a test after a - test yesterday and day before. Could I be left over hormones even though I previously had 2 - tests? Xx

Take a couple more tests. Have you had a period during that time? Omg you'll have two babies born in the same year:baby:


----------



## allforthegirl

Did you figure what it was are you really pg?

I wanted to share my story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2131957-my-sever-postpartum-haemorrhage.html


----------



## Cryssie

Omgoodness aftg! That's scary. I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## 3xBlessed

OMG, AFTG thank God you are okay after all that! So sorry you had to go through such a traumatic experience. You're such a trooper for continuing to nurse through it all! I hope you are feeling 100% soon.


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I thought I would have stopped twice now. thank goodness just yesterday my milk came in enough to feed him strictly on the breast. I felt like such a failure for not being able to. It feels amazing to me to be able to actually be able feed him the way a mother should. :cloud9:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Not all mothers can. :( Although I suppose if I had the tenacity you did, I could have and chose not to.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie it has taking me a lot, and I understand that not everyone can do it. That is ok though. You have to do what is right for you!! <3 :hugs: I couldn't do it with my first two, so I completely understand. COMPLETELY, I have nothing but love and respect you my lovely!! :hug: There is nothing wrong with what you are doing. I would be a hypocrite if I was to say otherwise. You are doing an amazing job. :thumbup:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Whitesoxfan, the most important thing is that your little lady is gaining and growing...no matter what you are feeding her! Not everyone can nurse and not everyone wants to nurse.


----------



## Cryssie

I wish I could have nursed Lainee. She has latched onto my boob twice by accident and I immediately felt so guilty. Alek never latched, so I pumped for a bit. I couldn't even get a ml when I tried to pump after I woke up for Lainee.


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek aftg how awful for you really hope you're better now :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

I am getting there, but it could take up to 6 months before I am completely back to normal!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So scary! Glad you are healing. hugs!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi mummies how are you all and how are the bubs?? Been so busy lately with everything from babies to school to housework. Can't believe my little boogie is 3 months old already!!


----------



## allforthegirl

We doing ok. Though Z wanted to play from 3-6am with a 30 min nap in there somewhere. Dh traded off, and we are now both wiped right out. I am still recovering from the anemia, and making me extra tried at night, but at least I am not tired all day long any more!!


----------



## baby1wanted

All good here thanks bmb, can't believe how quickly time is going! This is R this morning very pleased with himself after he pooed weed and threw up on me all in under one minute! 

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/Mobile%20Uploads/882C5081-0917-42F3-9241-8B05DFF0F3CA_zpsjmr1kjpm.jpg


----------



## 3xBlessed

baby1wanted said:


> All good here thanks bmb, can't believe how quickly time is going! This is R this morning very pleased with himself after he pooed weed and threw up on me all in under one minute!
> 
> https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/Mobile%20Uploads/882C5081-0917-42F3-9241-8B05DFF0F3CA_zpsjmr1kjpm.jpg

Lol, it's a good thing they are cute!!!! BMB, I can't believe your LO is 3 months already!!!


----------



## Cryssie

Hey ladies. We're doing great. My mil took the kids today for my birthday. And Lainee will be 4 months old on Saturday. She's finally starting to smile and coo at me. 

Glad you're doing better aftg.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad that you were able to get some time to yourself for your birthday!! Hope you had a blast!

Here is my smily prince!! He sure loves his momma:winkwink:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

So glad everyone is doing well! Love all the photos!

We're good here. . .a little colic is making me very tired but overall Jenessa is good. :) We've had company the last week and a half and are getting ready to move cross country at the beginning of May so it's busy, busy! 

Here's a picture of Ness from yesterday and one from last weekend of my 15 yr old with her.
 



Attached Files:







Jenessa polkadot cupcake.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 1









Jilly n Ness 2 months.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## allforthegirl

Kellie would she be about 5 weeks if born on her due date? If so that could explain her fussiness. Apparently she would be going through some developmental changes that make her extra fussy and clingy, and for some can make them seem a bit colic. Mine just won't let me put him down. Hope if will fade for you!! (If you are interested in these phases check out the book 'the Wonder Weeks', it is very interesting to me)


----------



## 3xBlessed

Love the pics ladies! Can't believe Lexi is 5 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/20140321_154101.jpg
Smiling! Finally!

And some from our shoot Monday.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_7793.jpg 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_7686.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_7856-1.jpg


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Gorgeous pics ladies! :) :) :)

Yes Sach, adjusted would be 5 weeks! I never considered that actually. I will check it out. She had a GREAT day yesterday after a few days of me wanting to jump off a bridge so we'll take it. LOL


----------



## allforthegirl

Z went through his leap, and now we are dealing with weird looking poos&#8230;. He is full of gas and watery poops so, I am wondering if I have a bit of over abundance or maybe I ate something that is wreeking havoc. So I get it how frustrating it can be to not know how to be able to help them out.

Cryssie great photos. :flowers:


----------



## baby1wanted

Lovely pics everyone!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Gorgeous pictures everyone. Glad everyone is doing so well.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Lexi has RSV and had to be admitted to the hospital for 2 nights. She needed breathing treatments, oxygen, Tylenol, and an IV. My poor little lady. She's still coughing bad and is very congested but she's been off oxygen since yesterday morning and her wheezing has gone away so we were discharged today. Scariest two days of my life.


----------



## allforthegirl

3xBlessed said:


> Lexi has RSV and had to be admitted to the hospital for 2 nights. She needed breathing treatments, oxygen, Tylenol, and an IV. My poor little lady. She's still coughing bad and is very congested but she's been off oxygen since yesterday morning and her wheezing has gone away so we were discharged today. Scariest two days of my life.

OMG that sounds horrible!! :hugs: :sad1: I hope she recovers soon!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Poor baby!!! I'm glad she's doing better! My oldest was hospitalized for pneumonia/RSV when she was little and it was super scary! Hugs mama!


----------



## Cryssie

I don't know if you ladies still see this but I wanted to update you.

I'm doing great. I was due to go back to work the beginning of this month but Lainee had an hip xray. She had an dislocated left hip. And by had I mean, she's in a spica cast right now as of yesterday. She had an open reduction where they go in and cut muscles to push the hip back into socket. The cast goes from her armpits to her ankles. She'll be in it for probably 3 months. 

So no work outside the home for me for another 3ish months. I hope your ladies and those adorable babies are doing great!


----------

